#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-13
<drj_cro> jutro
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Mmike> Blotka tlob
<drj_cro> Mmike: kake su to droge u rano jutro?
<Mmike> ma joj, da su bar :/
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> moram ic u holding
<Mmike> jer me terete za nekih 72 kune sto nisam platio is 2005te, pa su mi 2007me poslali opomenu na 250 kuna, pa kao, opet nisam platio, pa sad imam 1300 kuna za platiti
<Mmike> a platio sam 2007me
<Mmike> a sad sam i nasao da sam platio i 2005te
<Mmike> i prek telefona nitko nece pricat
<Mmike> pa idem u raid :)
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> koja drzava, koji ljudi :)
<drj_cro> si skupio grupu
<drj_cro> tak su i meni poslali iz hzzo-a za dopunsko 1690kn da moram platit
<Mmike> e, da, ti su najbolji :) 
<drj_cro> pa sam morao ic cekat 2 sata u red sa ostalim ljudima koji su im isto tako sve uredno platili sa uplatnicama
<drj_cro> sad sve gledam da im ispostavim racun za 2potrosena sata 
<Neuromanc> uf
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> SilverSpace, rsedak i ostali "piloti" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcKyc5KYcuM
<hbogner> odmah sam se sjetio vas kad sam ovo vidio
<SilverSpace> jurto
<SilverSpace> jutro*
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ovo kao da gledam Anaksa (vilin konjic)
<Neuromanc> polako vec postajem gladan...
<Neuromanc> a jos pol sata do gableca...
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> i ja cu si ic nekaj uzet za jest :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<hbogner> mljac, mljac, DOMACI sir i vrhnje, mljac mljac
<hbogner> SilverSpace, koje vratolomije frasjer izvodi
<SilverSpace> da sa strojem najmanje 1000eura
<SilverSpace> jao sto skvadra sere o jucerasnjoj utrci 
<SilverSpace> opet o sreci Vettela 
<Neuromanc> PONEDJELJAK, 13.06..2011
<SilverSpace> pa njemu je jucer SC najmanje isao na ruku
<Neuromanc> Svinjski kare sa žara, povrće sa žara, zelena salata
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: dobro vas tam u firmi hrane :) tek
<Neuromanc> vrhunski nas hrane:)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, istina
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al' se sjebo k'o rookie :)
<SilverSpace> pa i je rookie
<SilverSpace> mladac :)
<SilverSpace> sjecas se Hamiltona
<SilverSpace> di je u pjesku zavrsio
<SilverSpace> isto radimladosti
<SilverSpace> samo je ovo manja posljedica
<SilverSpace> ostao bez prvog mjesta a Hamilton je ostao bez prvenstava :9
<ivoks> steta sto scm nema red bull :)
<ivoks> msc ili kak je vec kratica
<SilverSpace> pa nisu blesavi da mu ga daju :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ce starcu tak dobar bolid :)
<ivoks> pa bio bi bolji barem od webbera
<SilverSpace> bi
<ivoks> ako ne i najbolji
<SilverSpace> bila bi to zanimljiva borba
<ivoks> sigurno ga button ne bi presao u zadnjem krugu :)
<SilverSpace> jako zanimljiva
<ivoks> ako nista, ubio bi se pokusavajuci ga preci
<ivoks> a mozda i buttona :)
<SilverSpace> jucer Butonu SC najvise pasao
<ivoks> ono je bilo smijesno kako su zaobilazili schumachera
<ivoks> kak lik uopce moze ista napraviti
<ivoks> zaobidju ga ko ja kamion na autocesti
<SilverSpace> da los bolid
<ivoks> da nije bilo mokro sa strane, zaobisli bi ga odmah
<ivoks> ovako je imao priliku se boriti
<SilverSpace> kakse Masa shebo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Massa*
<ivoks> ja nisam gledao utrku, vec samo zadnjih par krugova
<ivoks> tak da ne znam sto je sve bilo
<ivoks> i nije mi zao vettela toliko koliko mi je zao shumia
<ivoks> ono, zna, moze, al kad auto ne ide
<ivoks> a ovaj ne zna, al moze, al opet ne zna
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> masa iso zaobilazit zaostalog vozaca i okrenuo se na mokrom jer je izaso sa suhog
<SilverSpace> zna mali bez brige 
<SilverSpace> samo je jos mlad
<SilverSpace> fali mu iskustva
<SilverSpace> svaka skola se placa :)
<jelly> sto je "SC"
<SilverSpace> safety car
<ivoks> one tenisice, s prstima
<ivoks> zakon!
<SilverSpace> jes kupio
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> danas sam vozio u njima od zagreba do murtera
<ivoks> i jucer bio u zagrebu vani u njima :)
<SilverSpace> pa bas i nisu za asfalt
<ivoks> zakaj ne bi bile?
<hbogner> ivoks, a to su tenisice, ja mislio neke "carape" brod ili surfanje
<hbogner> di si to nabavio ?
<ivoks> ne, to su cipele :)
<ivoks> bosa noga ide u njih
<hbogner> to se lako pere, jelda?
<ivoks> mislim, nisu cipele, vec... ne znam kako bi to nazvao uopce
<ivoks> pa da, mogu u vodu
<hbogner> cool
<SilverSpace> ivoks: cini mi se da ce se na asfaltu brzo poderati
<ivoks> dobre su za ostre stijene
<hbogner> ajd ako negdje vidis broj 50 javi :D
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ? isto kao i bilo koja druga tenisica s gumenim dzonom
<SilverSpace> hbogner: gledao najblize je u sloveniji
<SilverSpace> u Izoli
<ivoks> jedino nisu za bicikl bas spretne
<ivoks> al nisam ni probao jos
<SilverSpace> zavisi kakve pedale imas
<SilverSpace> ak imas pinove oni rezu i tenesice
<SilverSpace> odozdola
<hbogner> ove moje s pinovima itekeko dobro trgaju kozu s nogu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i moji
<SilverSpace> isprobao
<hbogner> he he he
<SilverSpace> sad su vec malo otupili
<SilverSpace> ali su jos zajebani
<hbogner> ja mogu mjenjat pinove
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/NSFxzm
<SilverSpace> malo danas testirao koljeno
<SilverSpace> hbogner: moji nisu svi izmjenjivi
<SilverSpace> samo pola
<ivoks> a jebemti solio
<ivoks> iGo Tips sold separately
<ivoks> in our online store or iGo.com
<ivoks> kupio sam punjac, al ne dodje s kontektorom za nista
<Mmike> ivoks, ovaj 55-250mm objektiv, kaki je to?
<ivoks> ef-s 55-250mm, 1:4-5.6 is
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.dpreview.com/news/0708/07082007canonefs18-55and55-250.asp
<Mmike> ivoks, to si u kitu dobio, right?
<Mmike> mislim na - doslo s foticem?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> u kitu je dosao 18-55
<Mmike> a, ovo si extra uboo
<Mmike> kaj nisu uboo 18-250 ili tako nesto? Nije puno skuplji a univerzalniji je. S ovim ces ispizdit mijenjajuc objektive stalno.
<Mmike> dodobas, si tu?
<ivoks> nije bilo tog
<ivoks> bio je kit i dodatni objektiv, odvojeno
<ivoks> imali su 70-300 i 55-250
<obruT> svi ti objektivi su dobri do trenutka kad na fotic priserafis neko kvalitetno staklo, onda ces ih pobacat i kupit ono sto valja :)
<ivoks> toga sam svjestan
<obruT> ja sam svoj kit spremio u ladicu i vise ga ne vadim
<ivoks> medjutim, 18-55 me sluzio godinama i nisam nista sarafio na to
<ivoks> tak da, znam da nije top of the line, ali me nije ni briga
<ivoks> dovoljno je dobro za ono sto mi treba
<rsedak> hbogner: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx2q-UYMAwc&NR=1&feature=fvwp :-D
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> ja sam 18-55 koristio isto pun kufer dugo
<ivoks> ovo mi je samo teleobjektiv, iste kvalitete
<ivoks> jeftin, a dovoljno dobar
<Mmike> sad kad nasarafim 70-210 f4.0 all-the-way, vidim koliko je kvalitetniji
<Mmike> cak i onaj 50mm f1.8 koji djeluje smecavo je PUN KURAC kvalitetniji od 18-55
<obruT> taj 50mm 1.8 je presuper objektiv
<Mmike> sestra kupila 15-85mm f3.5-5.6. Urnebesno dobar, iako nije pretjerano brz.
<Mmike> obruT, jeps, samo sto je 50mm malo pre usko za APC senzor. 35mm daje 'pravih' 50mm.
<obruT> nakon sto sam njega kupio i vidio razliku u ostrini i kontrastu, odmah sam zamrzio 18-55 i jako rijetko ga stavljao, sad kad sam uzeo 10-22, ovaj 18-55 vise ne nosim
<ivoks> koji fotic imas?
<obruT> 500D
<ivoks> uzmi onda bolji fotic kad vec uzimas bolje objektive :)
<Mmike> obruT, ovaj 15-85 je preizvrstan. Je malo tezi, al' solidan zoom range pokriva, a distorzije slike skoro da nema. I na 85mm je ostar, full.
<obruT> ivoks: nist ne fali foticu...
<Mmike> Frend ima Nikkorov objektiv, 18-270, ili tako nesto. Na 270mm je ostar samo u tocki fokusa, sve okolo je mutnjikavo. Mosh na f/22 slikat, i dalje je mutno, jednostavno je optika losa.
<obruT> ma svi ti sa rasponom od full sirokog do full zooma nisu bas neke kvalitet
<Mmike> Jasno. Ok su za 'idem gradom, fotkam sve i sva', jos ak ima IS, i jos ak imas solidan CCD pa mosh iso na 400 nategnit.
<Mmike> Al' za iole ozbiljniju/kvalitetniju fotku, njah.
<Mmike> Zato mi je ovaj 70-210 preizvrstan. A 400 kuna sam ga platio, na newsima :) 10+ godina star objektiv :)
<Mmike> Pre super :)
<SilverSpace> samo radi hebenog flesha bi se vratio na 32bitnu verziju
<SilverSpace> jer ovo me hebe nenormalno
<SilverSpace> sad samo radi jubito 
<SilverSpace> sve drugo steka
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<Mmike> meni radi sve
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jer ti radi ovdje video http://videoteka.novatv.hr/pretraga?group=false&date=08.06.2011&order=date
<SilverSpace> bilo koji
<jelly> SilverSpace: pa vrati se ko ti brani
<SilverSpace> meni ne radi ni u chrome ni ff
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<SilverSpace> moram malo kukati :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nova tv neradi ni meni na 32
<SilverSpace> hebo ih nova tv :)
<SilverSpace> kupio sam si vadicep za butelje 
<SilverSpace> sad moram to i isprobati 
<jelly> ful metalni?
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne ucita mi opce stranicu
<SilverSpace> jelly: http://www.marketingpress.rs/proizvodi/homeliving/vinski_setovi.104.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) jos bolje
<SilverSpace> ovdje dodeovdje dodeko
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ovdje dode 19kn
<SilverSpace> izgleda ok 
<SilverSpace> frend mi je dobio kaznu 2000kn zato kaj je kod njega murija nasla dzepni nozic
<jelly> lolwut
<SilverSpace> i to ga zahaklali pedeset metara od ulaza u zgradu
<jelly> SilverSpace: i koliko brzo to dodje iz .rs?  Postarina?
<SilverSpace> jelly: nisam kod njih kupio 
<jelly> ah
<SilverSpace> danas u konzumu uzeo 19kn
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, kakav je 'nozic' imao?
<SilverSpace> dzepni preklopni 12cm 
 * jelly ima neki napola plasticni i steta para
<jelly> drugi put uzmem neki masivni zeljezni
<SilverSpace> ovaj izgleda ok http://www.marketingpress.rs/proizvodi/homeliving/vinski_setovi.104.html?pId=5496
<SilverSpace> dosta je tezak 
<SilverSpace> ima masu 
<jelly> količina 20kom
<jelly> prvo moram firmu otvorit da mogu narucit brendirane otvarace
<rsedak> SilverSpace: kakav je to nozic bio, ako je skakavac onda su ga mogli globiti
<rsedak> ako je preklopni i ostrica je kraca od 8cm mislim da ne mogu
<SilverSpace> rsedak: ma nije samo kaj prolazi duzinu ostrice
<ivoks> imao je kuhinjski noz, a ne dzepni nozic
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> nism siguran je li 10 ili 8cm dozvoljeena dužina
<SilverSpace> hebiga 12cm
<ivoks> pa to nije dzepni nozic
<ivoks> i sigurno ga nisu slucajno zaustavili i slucajno nasli dzepni nozic
<ivoks> jel ti opce znas s kim se druzis? :)
<SilverSpace> ma nije bila je potjera za razbojnikom koji je postara orobio
<SilverSpace> sve su haklali taj dan 
<SilverSpace> tu u kvartu
<ivoks> vidis kako pitanja otkrivaju istinu
<ivoks> tko zna sto bi bilo kad bi pitali 'je li on orobio postara'
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> hahahahah :)
<jelly> postar nosio penzije?
<SilverSpace> dobro je i prosao jer je za nosenje 3500+troskovi suda
<SilverSpace> jelly: da penzije
<SilverSpace> Hladnim oružjem smatraju se i predmeti pogodni za nanošenje ozljeda kada se nose na javnim mjestima (npr. običan kišobran, štap, staklena boca, kamen ili džepni nož).
<SilverSpace> i ako imas baseball palicu u autu mozes zaraditi kaznu
<SilverSpace> http://www.jetprotector-hrvatska.com/proizvodi1.html
<Neuromanc> nda
<SilverSpace> ja sam si htioo kupiti onu teleskopsku palicu 
<SilverSpace> ali sad je zakonom zabranjena
<rsedak> http://gogihogo.blogspot.com/2010/12/oruzje-i-zakon.html
<SilverSpace> popizdim kad cucki za menom na biciklu jure jedan mi je oderao trenirku 
<jelly> sutni ih
<ivoks> opalis ga nogom
<SilverSpace> rsedak: zato sam si ja sad kupio vadicep :)
<ivoks> uostalom, pse se moze kontrolirati
<jelly> gazde, teze
<ivoks> oni jako dobro reagiraju na autoritet
<SilverSpace> je zato mi je i oderao trenirku 
<ivoks> ako bjezis od psa, e onda ce on samo vidjeti da ima plijen
<ivoks> ako krenes prema njemu, s bijesom u ocima
<jelly> kaj onda, trebas biti veca zvijer od njega
<ivoks> tesko koji pas ce nastaviti trcati prema tebi
<SilverSpace> da vise manje skoro svi pobjegnu kad stisnem kocnicu
<jelly> nisu takve zivotinje za grad
<ivoks> za grad su samo stakori
<jelly> i macke
<ivoks> jednu stvar koju zaboravljate, a vezana je za 'oruzje za samoobranu' jest ta da oruzje za samoobranu ne postoji
<ivoks> postoji oruzje
<ivoks> i samo oruzje
<ivoks> kao takvo je potencijalno smrtonosno oruzje
<ivoks> sto ga vise ima, veci je potencijal
<jelly> naravno da postoji oruzje za sammobranu, pa ga potegnes u samoobrani ocito je cemu sluzi
<ivoks> ali moze biti koristeno i za napad
<ivoks> ne postoji oruzje koje se aktivira samo u obrani
<obruT> imam poznanika koji je specijalac, isli na put s avionom, standardni pregled/pretres sta se nosi, pogotovo za ostre predmete.. ono ... da ne bi koga ubio u avionu... smjesno zvuci u njegovom kontekstu... covjek je obucen da ubije covjeka golim rukama :)
<ivoks> uvijek se moze aktivirati
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> prosao je obuku fizickog ozlijedjivanja
<ivoks> ne samo fizicku, vec i psihicku
<obruT> bas je spomenuo da mu ne treba nikakvo oruzje
<ivoks> pa naravno da mu ne treba
<ivoks> moze ubiti sa stolicom
<jelly> ili sa dva prsta u grkljan, ili nesto
<jelly> ako vec nikako ne mozes izbjeci nasilje, onda je bolje biti sto efikasniji/ubojitiji 
<jelly> a ak si mali i jadan onda ce ti taser ili palica mozda pomoc, a mozda odmoc
<obruT> SilverSpace: sto se cucka tice dok si na biciklu, polij ga vodom iz bidona :)
<ivoks> ako si mali, nisi prosao psiholosku obuku
<obruT> obicno pali
<SilverSpace> palica uvjek ima dva kraja
 * obruT je mali, ali brz :) pa nek me uhvate :)
<SilverSpace> i dobro se penje :)
<obruT> a i mogu pretrcat dosta pa ono, napadaci moraju bit ukondicionirani  :)
<hbogner> ja do sad nisam imao problema sa nasiljem, jedino kaj sam razdvajao druge
<hbogner> u subotu su neka osmorica mlatila redara pa sam ih malo smirio
<SilverSpace> :) je kad si glomazni
<obruT> ni ja nisam imao problema :) nekad sam razbio frajere, nekad sam dobio po pixi :) kako kad :) ali nisam imao problema :)
<hbogner> tj razdvojio
<hbogner> obruT, ha ha ha
<SilverSpace> grmi vani
<obruT> najjaca sora mi je bila kad sam se fajtao s izbacivacem iz diska (koji nije bio tipicna mrcina na takvom radnom mjestu) pa se njemu pridruzilo jos par frendova... i hendlao ja to cak bez problema (imao marte na nogama)... dok u jednom trenutku nije iz diska izasao jedan pripadnik specijalne postrojbe, frajer triput siri od mene, a i onako veci... obzirom da je iz "istog kvarta" ko ovaj izbacivac, ja mislio da ce im se i frajer pridruzit, i onako (a bio sa
<Mmike> E?!
<Mmike> jebote client :)
<Mmike> irssi
<Mmike> blah! :/
<obruT> sta ? :) nesto vam je krivo prikazano ?
<obruT> znam da sam napisao podugacku liniju :)
<hbogner> obruT, presjeklo ju je
<hbogner> ...uzit, i onako (a bio s
<obruT> eh... meni normalno prikazalo :
<obruT> )
<SilverSpace> smijes samo 160 znakova :)
<jelly> "(a bio sam naivan, zaljubljen i mlad)"
<obruT> cek, jel ispisalo cijeli tekst ili je odrezalo nakon (a bio sam ?
<hbogner> odrezalo
<obruT> onda fali bitan dio :)
<hbogner> pa mi cekamo
<hbogner> a ti nista
<obruT> (a bio sam pripit) opalim mu jednu preventivnu po bubrezima... frajer me pogleda ko da nist nije bilo, mazne me sakom u glavu, ja se samo slozim na pod i ode ovaj dalje :) ispalo da sam ga, eto, bezveze maznuo :)
<hbogner> bas si bezveze
<hbogner> :D
<obruT> hbogner: da je taj tebe mrcinu tak zveknuo i ti bi se slozio na pod :)
<hbogner> tuces neduzne prolaznike
<obruT> pa mislio sam da ce im se i on pridruzit :) sta ja znam jel on prolazi ili oce na mene :) pa cisto preventivno :)
<hbogner> ma znam, ali bitno je da ti tuces neduzne prolaznike
<obruT> a jesam nasao koga cu lupit :)
<hbogner> nasilnice jedan
<hbogner> to potvrdjuje ono kaj svi kazu, mali ljudi su agresivni :D
<jelly> xexe
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> e, turbo, turbo :)
<SilverSpace> Mislili ste da je petak 13. grozan... upoznajte ponedjeljak i doživite neugodan šok.
<jelly> ?
 * SilverSpace se razvalio od smjeha 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://sportske.jutarnji.hr/nakon-samo-nekoliko-tjedana-sabolic-napustio-medvescak/952980/
<ivoks> SilverSpace: a nis, ostavit ce neku pinku
<SilverSpace> i ovog je bilo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77ZmbscogQM
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrzxfACt-9k
<SilverSpace> kak je zarovao nosom sudac/vatrogasac
<SilverSpace> zanimljiv fotic http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/panasonic-lumix-dmc-gf3/109296.aspx
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGuiCJU-zc8
<ivoks> mmmm paski sir
<Mmike> picku mater
<Mmike> i rabbitMQ
<Mmike> i erlangu
<Mmike> i debianu
<Mmike> i ubuntuu
<Mmike> jel' koristi tko to?
<ivoks> rabbitmq?
<ivoks> da, openstack
<ivoks> iirc
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> samo rabbitmq
<Mmike> lik hoce ZADNJI erlang i ZADNJI rabbitmq
<Mmike> i sad neznam di je config file od tog dreka
<Mmike> iskopirao sam ono kaj ubuntu ima u paketima
<Mmike> al' ne radi
<Mmike> i sad moram citat ;)
<dodobas> Mmike: reci
<Mmike> dodobas, ma, naso :) mongodb, auth=true, useri, i to sve ):) slozio, radi :0
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ccc
<obruT> ijao... cega sam se sad sjetio :) "djgpp" ... bwahahaha, kad je to bilo...
<jelly> 1996
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> ovaj apple
<ivoks> http://www.apple.com/macosx/whats-new/launchpad.html
<ivoks> pogledaj ikonicu
<ivoks> isti naziv i ista ikonica
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> HmmZ0richu
<HmmZ0r> reci dragi
<jelly> cka
<HmmZ0r> kako vam mogu pomoci
<jelly> sad bi bilo fora da ih Shuttleworth sjebe i tuzi zbog trademarka
<jelly> ako nije trejdmarkao Launchpad, ko mu kriv
<ivoks> “Launchpad” is a registered trademark of Canonical Ltd
<ivoks> The Launchpad Logo is owned by Canonical Ltd and is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-No Derivative Works 2.0 UK: England & Wales License.
<HmmZ0r> o chemu dajte link da me iluminirate
<ivoks> HmmZ0r: http://www.apple.com/macosx/whats-new/launchpad.html
<HmmZ0r> lol
<ivoks> http://images.apple.com/macosx/whats-new/images/nav_icon_launchpad.png
<HmmZ0r> ima osnove za tuzbu jako. Cek sto u Apple nemaju pameti nije mi jasno :)
<ivoks> doduse, ne znam koje je stanje ikonice
<ivoks> prije je bila ista ovakva
<ivoks> zaobljena raketa, pod 45 stupnjeva
<ivoks> evo je:
<ivoks> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTs6URfSikNCwwSrPhUUwBWhg_40Vbtr8Ox8Ghv9IPfRjCtC9Bq
<civija> launchpad ima totalno drugaciji logo sada
<civija> mislim da je cak bio natjecaj za izradu novog logoa
<ivoks> http://voices.canonical.com/joey.stanford/category/launchpad/page/2/
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> zato i kazem, ne znam koje je stanje ikonice
<ivoks> legalno, mozda canonical nema nikakva prava na nju
<ivoks> al da je kopija... nije li? :)
<civija> mozda je canonical uzeo od applea ranije pa su onda uzeli novi logo :)
<ivoks> je da, prije 4 godine
<ivoks> tj., 5
<civija> nema veze sto je apple tek sad predstavio launchpad
<civija> mozda su vec prije imali pa su svojatali
<civija> a mozda ikonica nije ni od jednih ni drugih
<civija> mozda ce nakon canonicala i apple morati redizajnirati logo :)
<ivoks> launchpad.net je TM
<ivoks> tj., launchpad
<civija> znam za ime
<civija> govorim za onu raketu
<ivoks> pa ignoriraj ikonicu
<ivoks> nije uopce bitna
<ivoks> ikonica je samo dokaz da su svjesno kopirali
<HmmZ0r> civija odmah staje u odbranu krupnog kapitala :))
<ivoks> ajde, moze ti se desiti da napravis slican prozivod sa istim imenom
<civija> hehe :)
<ivoks> nije bed
<ivoks> ali ako stavis istu ikonicu...
<civija> kuzim
<ivoks> sto je najbolje
<ivoks> apple koristi software koji se razvija putem launchpada :)
<civija> ako uzmes u obzir da imaju vjerojatno cijeli tim koji radi na takvim stvarima onda mi nije jasno kako mogu uzeti i nazvati nesto sto vec postoji
<civija> nije se sigurno jobs sjetio i rekao e sad ce se to zvati launchpad ...
<ivoks> ma naravno
<HmmZ0r> pda totalni nonsens tolko para 
<HmmZ0r> a stave launchpad, bas zovu zlo jel
<ivoks> al ono... https://launchpad.net/samba
<ivoks> ista ona samba koju stave u osx
<ivoks> netko me zove s nepoznatog broja i onda se ne javi
<Mmike> apt-cacher-ng je najpametnija stvar koju sam instalirao u zadnjih gro dana
<HmmZ0r> bitche tajna obozavateljica
<HmmZ0r> :
<ivoks> nadam se
<ivoks> :D
<HmmZ0r> mozda je tu na kanalu, pa se lozi kako pricas o launchpadu
<HmmZ0r> ;)
<HmmZ0r> you never know what you gonna get, so exercise protection :)
<jelly> ja te s neopznatog broja fino na crveno dugme odkantam
<jelly> pa onda poslije vendor na mail pise da me nije mogao dobiti :-D
<HmmZ0r> inace, kad sam imao sudar, i murija te zove sa skrivenog isto :)
<Mmike> ja se uvijek javim
<Mmike> kad se javim
<HmmZ0r> Mmike kad si ti drogas i zovu te ovi
<HmmZ0r> skriveni
<Cooleech_> Poz, ekipa! :)
<jelly> imam samo broj od firme -- ako me neko zove ili ce se identificirati ili mu se ne javljam
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> mislim, ko da je problem fejkat CLIP
<Mmike> Cooleech_, nemoj sad ODMAH otici 
<Mmike> jelly, istina :)
<Mmike> al' ja se uvijek javim
<Mmike> osim ako sam u roumingu
<Cooleech_> ma di ću? tek san doša :D
<Mmike> ae, lipi :)
<Mmike> Cooleech_, ti si - odakle?
<Cooleech_> Split, žašto?
<Cooleech_> *Ž=z
<jelly> žaba
<Cooleech_> :D
<jelly> žumbul
<Cooleech_> žeravica
<ivoks> Cooleech_: novi obicno dodju, pitaju ima li koga i nestanu
<Cooleech_> žgaravica
<Mmike> ivoks, coolech je forumlija stari
<Cooleech_> ja san malo strpljiviji ;)
<ivoks> ah, ok
<Mmike> jedino ga nisam nikad on-line vidio :)
<jelly> Žuži Jelinek
<ivoks> žbir
<Mmike> Cooleech_, jel' znas mozda nacin kako da bicikl dopremim na HVar (Jelsa) Katamaranom? :)
<ivoks> znam ja
<Cooleech_> pa baš i nisan na IRC-u
<ivoks> kupi ga na hvaru
<HmmZ0r> pa udjes s njim na trajekt i platis
<HmmZ0r> :)
<Cooleech_> MM: hm... ukrcaš na katamaran? :)
<HmmZ0r> ne vidim zasto ne, ekipa nosi ono torbe velicine 
<jelly> ... bicikla
<Cooleech_> rastavi biku na djelove, pa pomalo :D
<HmmZ0r> da
<HmmZ0r> pda na kraju krajeva, rastavis ju i stane ti 
<HmmZ0r> .... u torbu ;
<Cooleech_> Mmike: jel' to planiraš doć na Hvar sa biciklom ili ćeš samo je dopremit?
<Mmike> Cooleech_, ae :) 
<Mmike> Cooleech_, idem u Jelsu, i biciklo bih preko :) 
<obruT> Mmike: samo ako ga stavis u neku torbu... postoje torbe za bicikle u koje ih strpas tako da skines kotace i napravis par sitnih zahvata... inace nema sanse osim ako ne poznajes kapetana broda :)
<Mmike> A super je sto me katamaran dovede u Jelsu :)
<Cooleech_> pa onda se ukrcaj na trtajekt i lagano put Jelse na bicikli
<Mmike> Cooleech_, taj dio zelim izbjeci :)
<Cooleech_> :D
<obruT> inace, da, kao sto drugi kazu... trajekt...
<Cooleech_> ne pedalira ti se?
<obruT> ja sam s Mljetom rijesio problem tako da sam na Mljetu rentao bicikl :)
<Mmike> ne tako daleko :) nosim 2 laptopa i hrpu sranja...
<Mmike> tako da mozda ipak autom odem
<Cooleech_> au
<Mmike> jer onda mogu i u Zavalu i u Ivan Dolac i sve to
<Cooleech_> tu će te oderat
<Mmike> a znam
<Mmike> svake godine me oderu :)
<Cooleech_> pripremi leđa
<Mmike> 300 i kusur kuna
<Cooleech_> ;)
<Mmike> jos je to ok
<Mmike> da vidis peripetije kad iz Jelse pokusvam do Vele Luke doci
<Cooleech_> mogu mislit
<Mmike> al' obicno idem preko peljesca, pa orebic->korcula i onda u Velu Luku. Pa u Jelsu skoknem na 3-4 dana, katamaranom isto
<Mmike> pa sestra ili netko dodje po mene u Hvar
<Cooleech_> U Hvar ili u Jelsu?!?
<Cooleech_> izgubija san te... skokneš u Jelsu, a dođu po tebe u Hvar?!
<Cooleech_> Mmike: Processing...
<Cooleech_> :D
<Mmike> Ae :) J
<Mmike> U Jelsi su moji, a do Hvara je 15 minuta autom :) 
<Cooleech_> a autom
<Cooleech_> ja već totalno na bicikli
<Mmike> ma, to inace, kad su svi familijarno na moru. Sad idem pred-sezonski, cura gnjavi da bi van zagreba, pa idemo
<Mmike> ne mogu joj objasniti da je na moru puno bolji kraj ljeta nego pocetak :)
<Cooleech_> lipo, lipo
<rsedak> Bio sam u Hvaru nekoliko puta :-) 
<Cooleech_> pa, slušaj.. ako ti se gledaju čehinje i slične....
<rsedak> ali ne i u Jelsi
<Cooleech_> inače bolji je početak
<Cooleech_> ili feragosta :)
<Cooleech_> TALIJANKE
<Cooleech_> mmmmmmmmm
<rsedak> Cooleech_: :-) napaljenko
<Cooleech_> :D
<Cooleech_> ajmo malo o ozbiljnijim temama...ako ima takvih ovdje... :P
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ti imas wii jel se preko njega mogu filmovi gledati
<Cooleech_> jeli tko od vas vršio mjerenja bootanja sa različitim verzijama kernela?
<SilverSpace> Cooleech_: pa kaj bi to mjerio 
<SilverSpace> sekundu sim ili tam 
<Cooleech_> zato jer zna biti prilično velike razlike
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nisam probao
<Cooleech_> to sam radio na Lucid-u
<Cooleech_> sa 2.6.32-30 i 2.6.32-33 - razlika čak 8 sekundi!!!
<SilverSpace> pitam google :)
<Cooleech_> mislio sam da to ima veze sa veličinom kernela, ali na istoj mašini, isti Lucid sa kernelom 2.635-28 je BRŽI od 2.6.32-33 za tih 7-8 sekundi. :S
<obruT> Cooleech_: radio si vise mjerenja ili samo dva uzastopna ?
<Cooleech_> više
<Cooleech_> sad držim ovaj 2.6.35-28 is dobro radi
<Cooleech_> sa 2.6.32-3* mi se znalo dogodit da mi boot stane
<Cooleech_> Alt+Crtl+Del bi ga restartao i ajmo Jovo nanovo
<Cooleech_> nije mi jasno
<Cooleech_> kako uspiju zaje*at stvar
<Mmike> Cooleech_, ne gledaju mi se :) 
<Mmike> uziva mi se na moru :)
<Cooleech_> hehe
<Mmike> kraj ljeta - more je jos toplo, dani vise nisu tako dugi, spavati je MILINA, nema vise nikoga
<Mmike> sve je, onako
<Mmike> mirno
<Mmike> pocetak ljeta, jebote, zapizdi +33, more jos nije ugrijano, i za popizdit se kupat
<Mmike> moras bit moj stari, ili ivoks, da ti je to gust
<Cooleech_> ja more gledan svaki dan.. tako da to meni nije baš pretjerano napeto :P
<Cooleech_> iman 2 minute do mora
<Cooleech_> skoro
<Cooleech_> 2 ipo :D
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ti si u splitu
<Mmike> to nije to :)
<Mmike> meni vela luka zakon :)
<Mmike> jest da je mjesto ruzno za popizdit
<Mmike> i da nemas di van izac
<Mmike> i da na postenu plazu moras autom ili brodom
<Mmike> al' bas zato :)
<Mmike> jelsa je naporna, pun kufer turista, stalno neki kufer
<Mmike> pre star sam ja za to :)
<Cooleech_> eee, znan, znan
<HmmZ0r> pa odes jedrit
<Cooleech_> ima nas još
<Cooleech_> ee
<HmmZ0r> uzmes fino skipera ko gospodin i tjedan dana s ekipom
<Cooleech_> to nisan nikad
<Cooleech_> :(
<Mmike> nit ja
<Mmike> nit me privlaci
<Mmike> radije barka neka, pa polako
<Cooleech_> zašto ne?
<Mmike> pa neznam, to jedra i to
<Cooleech_> ma dobro
<Mmike> nikako me ne privlaci to :)
<Cooleech_> to će skiper
<Mmike> meni je gust bio s nonotom otici na snjure, u suton :)
<Mmike> npr :)
<Cooleech_> vesla ili vanbrodski?
<HmmZ0r> pa skiper te vozi i bok
<Cooleech_> ma u barci :D
<HmmZ0r> ima i motor i sve mike :) a nije preskupo ako vas ide tipa 7
<SilverSpace> zakon ja prosle godine bio na jedrenju
<Cooleech_> Mmike više voli solirat
<HmmZ0r> a za solo se neisplati ic
<Mmike> :) ma sve 5
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> velim
<Mmike> drvena barka, 5m, brodski motor, milinica :)
<Mmike> s time bih u italiju bez beda :)
<Mmike> kabina, naravno :)
<Cooleech_> još bolje vesla :P
<HmmZ0r> da i 5 barki goriva da te prate :)
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: nije ni jeftino
<Cooleech_> ka gondolijeri, znaš ono
<Cooleech_> laganini
<HmmZ0r> SilverSpace: kolko si ti platio
<SilverSpace> +skiper+vezovi+gorivo+klopa to te dode vise nek brod
<HmmZ0r> ja nisam ni bio jel al planiram ove godine il sljedece vjerojatnije
<SilverSpace> nas sedam je islo +skiper
<HmmZ0r> ako nije tajna jel :)
<SilverSpace> stim da smo imali 50% jer sestra od jednog frenda radi u zadru
<Mmike> ne volim :)
<Mmike> pogotovo kad mi frend-zagrebpcanec, veli da je on skiper
<Mmike> reko, fala :)
<HmmZ0r> ma bro klizi to stajes di hoces elite je ziher.
<HmmZ0r> ne moras u ankonu jebote :)
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: neznam tocno jer nisam platio pocastili me 
<Cooleech_> rekoh (uamlo) ja
<HmmZ0r> SilverSpace: kolko ti stane unutra ?
<Cooleech_> Silver još dužan
<Cooleech_> :D
<SilverSpace> znam da je bila 12tisua brod bez popusta
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: 8 osoba 
<HmmZ0r> SilverSpace: a hrane i to
<SilverSpace> ima frizideri
<SilverSpace> dosta stane
<HmmZ0r> jel dobro bilo reci ti meni
<SilverSpace> to moras sam
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: presuper 
<SilverSpace> biograd hvar vis biograd
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, yea :)
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, nisam jednom imao 'sranje' nabrodu zbog jaceg maestrala i ekipe koja ima 'JOOOOOOOOOOJ VALOVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII'
<SilverSpace> ako je ekipa ok onda je ok 
<Mmike> i sad nek naletim na skipera koji, eto, nikad nije tramontanu dozivio, jer, eto, nije
<Mmike> ma, no way :)
<HmmZ0r> pa onda ne uzmes njega 
<HmmZ0r> :)
<SilverSpace> i jedan dan smo dosta vjetra imali 
<SilverSpace> pol ekipe se spovracalo
<SilverSpace> :)
<HmmZ0r> ode vas 7 svako da 5k za jedno 10tak dana ziher
<HmmZ0r> ono vrhunskih 10 dana na moru to je to
<Cooleech_> meni to tu mač
<Mmike> jedno kad prejedris, na dasci za jedrenje, od Jelse do Bola, i to za 10-15 minuta, onda znas sto je popodnevni maestral i kako to puse :)
<SilverSpace> samo zato kaj su bili pametni pa nisu uzeli tabletu
<SilverSpace> jos bolje ako nades flaster 
<SilverSpace> zaljepis iza uha i boli te don ako valja
<SilverSpace> ali je uzitak bilo taj dan
<SilverSpace> picis i samo cujes vjetar
<Cooleech_> ekipa, gibam dalje...
<Cooleech_> it was nice chatting to ya all...
<Cooleech_> :)
<Cooleech_> *_mahanje_*
<SilverSpace> trebali smo i ove godine
<SilverSpace> ali ispala neka frka
<calmpitbull> kako smo danas
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/news/linus-torvalds-threatens-to-cut-off-arm/
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: a je mislio da si je neko stvarno odrezal ruku jer je bio poludio na linuxima
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: jesi ti kupio kakav motor
<jelly> jel treba nekom iPhone 4 t-mobile, 3kkuna
<ivoks> slijedeci vic?
<SilverSpace> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=870
<calmpitbull> jelly: evo moze po 50 lipa...imam samo sitno
<calmpitbull> mislim mogu ti dat 3 kune....ajde moze kupujem
<calmpitbull> mogu cak i dva za 6 kuna
<calmpitbull> :)
<HmmZ0r> SilverSpace: nisam, vozim biciklo kolko mogu, za motor nemam bro, skup je to sport.
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: znam reko si da bi nesto upiknuo 
<SilverSpace> pa reko nis se ne hvalis
<ivoks> http://www.activityadventure.com/
<jelly-home> ivoks: ?
<Mmike> naravno da debian NEMA python2.7
<Mmike> brate mili, nedavno izasao, vec je zastario
<ivoks> zanima me tko je dosao na ideju da stavi macku na adresu http://www.activityadventure.com/
<jelly-home> Mmike: ovisi koji debian
<Mmike> jelly, squeeze, naravno
<jelly-home> Mmike: isti squeeze koji je bio zamrznut 2010?
<jelly-home> ivoks: zasto je maca neprilicna?
<Mmike> jelly, da, taj, isti, zastarjeli debian
<Mmike> samo rantam na glas, ignore me
<jelly-home> ok
<rsedak> Mmike potpuno te razumijem
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> airbus reklamira a380 po stranicama
<ivoks> ne kuzim zasto... nije krajnji korisnik njihov kupac
<ivoks> vec avio kompanije
<jelly-home> python 2.7 je izasao 04.07.2010., squeeze je zamrznut 06.08.2010.
<rsedak> ma ja bi sve te klijente koji traze najnovije verzije softrera natjerao da si to smai instaliraju :-D
<jelly-home> niko pametan nece ici uzeti friski novi release pythona i gurati ga u stable sa samo mjesec dana strosti
<jelly-home> osim Ubuntua
<jelly-home> mm, cek, rekao sam "niko pametan", dakle ubuntu se ne racuna
<ivoks> imas primjer za tu svoju tvrdnju oko pythona?
<jelly-home> primjer za sto?
<ivoks> da je stavljen 2.7 iako je samo mjesec dana star
<jelly-home> ivoks: ne, to se desilo sa 2.6
<ivoks> ma u kojoj verziji?
<ivoks> dapper ima 2.4.2
<jelly-home> ne sjecam se, u to vrijeme nisam koristio Ubuntu, samo sam cuo price od debian python tima
<ivoks> hardy ima 2.5.2
<ivoks> lucid ima 2.6.5
<ivoks> pricam ti price
<jelly-home> to je cca 2008 ili 2009
<rsedak> jelly-home: imas ljudi koji su bolesni na zadnje verzije softwarea i onda se cude zasto im aplikacije odjenom ne rade kako su ocekivali 
<ivoks> jaunty 2.6.2
<ivoks> intrepid 2.5.2
<jelly-home> hrpa ljudi je htjela 2.6 u debianu jer eto ubuntu to ima, a infrastrutura im je bila zakurac i stvari su se trgale
<ivoks> nesto drugo je u pitanju
<ivoks> python, kao paket i kao podrzani 'python' je uvijek isti onom koji je i u debianu podrzan
<jelly-home> e, taj put nije bio
<ivoks> ono sto se zna napraviti je ubaciti nova verzija (ili cak stara!) u universe
<ivoks> koju moras eksplicitno instalirati
<ivoks> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<ivoks> imas tamo tablicu python, pa gledaj
<jelly-home> ubuntu je imao drugi /usr/bin/python jer je debian imao nesto prastaro tipa 2.3 ili 2.4
<ivoks> 2.4 je stable python od 2005.
<ivoks> svasta ekipa voli pricati :)
<ivoks> Python 2.5 was released on September 19th 2006.
<ivoks> a opet je 2.4.4 bio default u 6.10
<ivoks> 6.10, koji je bio edgy i namjerno se guralo sve i svasta
<jelly-home> to sto upstream veli da je stable je irelevantno
<ivoks> relevantno je ono sto debian kaze? :)
<ivoks> Python 2.6 (final) was released on October 1st, 2008
<ivoks> a 9.04 je jos uvijek imao 2.5
<jelly-home> koji je 9.04?
<ivoks> 4. mjesec 2009.
<ivoks> jaunty
<jelly-home> hm, onda ne znam
<ivoks> znaci da je python 2.6 u ubuntu mogao uci najranije godinu dana od kada je upstream rekao da je stable
<jelly-home> python2.6 je usao u taj 9.04, ali nije bio /usr/bin/python
<ivoks> 21:03 < ivoks> ono sto se zna napraviti je ubaciti nova verzija (ili cak stara!) u universe
<ivoks> 21:03 < ivoks> koju moras eksplicitno instalirati
<ivoks> znaci, kad instaliras 'python', instaliras 2.5
<ivoks> samo ako eksplicitno instaliras python2.6 paket, onda dobijes 2.6 iz universe
<ivoks> ono, evo, tu je, igrajte se, mozda je strgano i boli nas kita
<jelly-home> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+package/python
<ivoks> da valja, bio bi default
<jelly-home> zasto onda tu pise 2.6.2 i "This package is a dependency package, which depends on Debian's default Python version (currently v2.6)."
<jelly-home> gdje pise: <ivoks> a 9.04 je jos uvijek imao 2.5
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/amd64/python/2.5.2-1ubuntu1
<ivoks> ah, ovo je intrepid
<ivoks> krivo sam gledao
<ivoks> dobro... i, gdje je problem?
<jelly-home> 2.6 je bio strgan 
<ivoks> nije mjesec dana, vec vise od godinu dana nakon sto je 2.6 postao stable
<ivoks> nije bio strgan, vec nisu sve aplikacije radile
<jelly-home> haha
<ivoks> a to python tako uvijek napravi
<jelly-home> i posao je distre da to rijesi
<jelly-home> ili makne aplikacije
<ivoks> sto? mijenja API?
<ivoks> posao je distre da makne aplikacije s mog diska koje ne rade s novim pythonom?
<jelly-home> posao je distre da ne shipa stvari koje su strgane
<ivoks> ponovno, python 2.6 nije bio strgan
<jelly-home> also, 01.10.2008 - 30.04.2009 je hardly godinu dana
<ivoks> da, 6 mjeseci
<jelly-home> ne, samo je izbor friske verzije kao default strgao hrpe aplikacija koje su vozile #!env python
<ivoks> isto se desilo i sa 2.4 -> 2.5
<rsedak> drugim rijecima python ja pusiona :-D
<ivoks> i desit ce se sa 2.7 na 2.8
<rsedak> Zivio C!!!!
<ivoks> i desava se uvijek sa pythonom
<ivoks> ISV-i bi toga morali biti svjesni
<jelly-home> takve stvari ocekujem od Fedore koja ciljano ide na nove tehnologije, a ne od distre koja veli da je user-friendly
<jelly-home> i zato Debian stable nece imati mjesec dana star 2.7 
<ivoks> pa super
<rsedak> jelly-home: i onda ti se nadje klijent koji bas *oce* 2.7.1
<jelly-home> a ubuntu ce importati 2.6.1-rc i 2.6.2 mjesec dana prije releasea
<ivoks> kada je php 5.3 izasao?
<rsedak> i to na produkciji :-D
<jelly-home> rsedak: da, i takvome das /opt/python2.7.1
<jelly-home> fino u svoj prefix i vozi
<jelly-home> ivoks: pitao si za primjer, pa eto 
<ivoks> pa nisam ga dobio
<jelly-home> nije mjesec dana nego 6, i nije 2.7 nego 2.6, a da je strgao, strgao je 
<ivoks> 20:57 < ivoks> imas primjer za tu svoju tvrdnju oko pythona?
<ivoks> 20:58 < jelly-home> primjer za sto?
<ivoks> 20:58 < ivoks> da je stavljen 2.7 iako je samo mjesec dana star
<ivoks> 20:59 < jelly-home> ivoks: ne, to se desilo sa 2.6
<ivoks> strgao je aplikacije koje se ne odrzavaju
<ivoks> nije 2.6 nastao taj dan kada je releasan
<ivoks> vec se o njemu pricalo dugo
<jelly-home> aha, ako aplikacija ne izda update u roku 6 mjeseci, znaci da se ne odrzava
<ivoks> kao sto se i o pythonu3 prica vec dugo i zna se sto ce se potrgati
<jelly-home> okej!
<ivoks> i onda kada izadje, onda ce opet biti 'strgali su nas'
<ivoks> o pythonu 3 se prica od 2008.
<jelly-home> gle, strgali su vlastite pakete mjesec dana prije releasea, o cem pricamo
<ivoks> i vec ima dvije iteracije
<jelly-home> http://lwn.net/Articles/325886/
<ivoks> koje?
<jelly-home> takve stvari se ne rade u deep freezeu
<ivoks> ? :)
<ivoks> This morning python2.6 version 2.6.1-1ubuntu5...
<ivoks> znas li procitati ovu verziju paketa?
<ivoks> ono, popravljeno je isti dan
<jelly-home> i jos su dogurali do 2.6.2 na kraju koji je izdan 14.04.
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> jer su minor releasvi bug fixevi
<jelly-home> da za upstream; ne za integratora
<ivoks> nego sto su za njega?
<jelly-home> posao
<rsedak> yp
<jelly-home> provjeriti sto je sve upstream strgao; na koje se sve efekte tvoj sustav oslanja a koji su sad strgani
<jelly-home> no jebiga nemres ocekivati od ubuntua sa hard deadlineom da pazi na sve, nesto mora patiti
<rsedak> ajmo se mi baviti uzgojem maslinam ljepo zasadis masline i na kraju sezone iz oberes :-D 
<rsedak> cak dobijes i poticaj od drzave jer gledas kako rastu
<jelly-home> rsedak: ma pazi, naucili su oni lekciju nekon sto su popljuvani od korisnika i medija
<jelly-home> al nemojmo se pravit blesavi i reci da nije nista bilo strgano
<jelly-home> bit ce i dalje toga cisto zbog prirode release ciklusa
<ivoks> a mislim
<ivoks> prije releasea se nesto strgalo
<ivoks> gadno strgalo
<ivoks> i popravilo isti dan
<ivoks> u jednom trenutku, mislim da je bio 5.04
<ivoks> bilo je potrgano apsolutno sve
<ivoks> jer se islo sa gcc3 na gcc4
<ivoks> popravljalo se do zadnjeg dana
<ivoks> debianu pala sjekira u med :)
<jelly-home> mos si mislit, debian je tad imao freeze po 18+ mjeseci
<jelly-home> to je tek bilo sranje
<ivoks> hocu reci da je dobio patcheve za gotovo sve pakete u distribuciji
<ivoks> a ubuntu je tada imao samo sasicu ljudi
<ivoks> ogroman posao za tako malo ljudi u tako kratkom vremenu
<jelly-home> debian bi to natenane rjesavao, 6 mjeseci vamo tamo nije problem 
<jelly-home> osim sto nemres instalirat vise na nikakav moderni hardver
<jelly-home> i nisu postojali backporti
<jelly-home> debian jos uvijek nema PPA
<ivoks> svaka distribucija ima svoju nisu
<ivoks> zato ih i ima toliko
<jelly-home> a zapravo bi svi trebali vrtit Fedoru i basta
<jelly-home> uvijek sve najnovije, systemd, btrfs, i vozi
<ivoks> systemd?
<ivoks> jel konacno moze mountati diskove?
<ivoks> znam da je bio neki problem koji se nije mogao rijesiti
<ivoks> e sad, nekako mi je ostalo u sjecanju da je to bilo mountanje
<ivoks> a mozda je i bilo nesto drugo
<ivoks> ah, ocito je rijeseno
<ivoks> http://wiki.debian.org/systemd#Native_mount
<rsedak> jelly-home: nebi ja Fedoru za produkciju
<rsedak> Fedora je ok za "po doma"
<jelly-home> rsedak: ne bi ja python 2.7 za produkciju, pa vidi
<rsedak> nebi niti ja :-D
<chaky> rsedak: sada znam koga cu zvati da mi pomogne u skupljanju maslina :)
<rsedak> chaky: kaj nemas onaj stroj za branje maslina?
<rsedak> :-D
<chaky> :)))))))))))))))))
<rsedak> ja vidio na telki, 4 covjeka + stroj sakupe pun vagon maslina za jedan dan :-)
<rsedak> znas li koliko je to stabla? *Puno* :-D
<jelly-home> kak to radi a da a) ne potrga granje b) ne pognjeci masline
 * Mmike mijenja misljenje o easy-install
<rsedak> Mmike a to je?
<jelly-home> sa zla na gore!
<jelly-home> sa meh na fora!
<jelly-home> sa fuj na bolje-od-CPANa
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je cpan-like-shit
<rsedak> jelly-home: taj stroj drma stablo sitnim pomacima ali dovoljno snaznim da strese masline, narano one moraju biti zrele :-)
<Mmike> jebe mi se
<Mmike> i tako ce traziti sutra python3.1
<Mmike> i downgrade na rabbitmq1.8123
<Mmike> easy_install je spas
<jelly-home> from future import Mmikes_clones
<rsedak> mislim :-/
<Mmike> i sam je natrkeljao sve u /usr/local/python2.7.1
<Mmike> bez da sam mu ista rekao
<Mmike> k'o da misli cita
<Mmike> milina :)
<jelly-home> nego di bi
<Mmike> pa tamo di mu je 2.6:)
<Mmike> jer, naravno da treba i 2.6
<Mmike> ok, bar pol debiana nije u pythonu napisano, k'o ubuntu
<Mmike> iako, mislim da bi imali DALEKO manje muke da ubuntue imamo, a ne debilane
<jelly-home> u jednom trenutku se prestane picajzlirati o paketima i eleganciji i instalira se sve sto developer/vemdor oce
<jelly-home> doslovno po principu <Mmike> jebe mi se
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> "cpan oce jos 532 modula kao dependencyje?  Samo drzi ruku na Enteru...."
<Mmike> nemrem vise, cijeli dan mu drkam po sranjima, neka ga :)
<Mmike> dosla druga smjena, sad ce oni dalje :)
<Mmike> Al' cu si sad doma cherrypy novi stavit odmah
<Mmike> Gledam monitore, btw
<Mmike> jel' se isplati 27" uzeti?
<Mmike> ispod 2k kuna je
<Mmike> Could you please make sure that the BeautifulSoup module is installed for
<Mmike> python2.7? I seem to be hitting an error when trying to import it.
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> lik nadje sve najopskurnije moguce stvari
 * rsedak usima bejzbol palicu
 * rsedak ide ubiti oko vidi da ce imati veselu noc
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> nije to
<Mmike> neg ce lik sad rec
<Mmike> joooooj, ja bi python3.1
<Mmike> ajte sve to sad na 3.1
<SilverSpace> LN
<jelly-home> Mmike: sa digitalnim ulazom i IPS matricom?
<jelly-home> Mmike: cek, bjutiful supa se ne odrzava vec dvi godine 
<Mmike> jelly-home, 'jebe mi se' (c) :)
<jelly-home> nije cudo da ne radi na 2.7
<Mmike> covjek to hoce, tko sam ja da mu kazem 'to ti je glupo'
<Mmike> radi
<jelly-home> a jel
<Mmike> sam kaj ce on sutra htjet neki drugi piton
<jelly-home> jebo, onda
<jelly-home> a nemres mu reci "bolje ti je ovo" jer si onda ti kriv
<Mmike> bas tako
<Mmike> ma joj :)
<jelly-home> bar ti nije sef :-|
<Mmike> to stoji :)
<rsedak> mieksi tu?
<rsedak> Mmike si tu ?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tu
<Mmike> reci
<jelly-home> tamo
<Mmike> dobio sam od banke cestitku
<Mmike> postovani, kamata vam vise nije 6.75, sad je 6.5
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> rsedak, reci
<jelly-home> kredit?
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> stambeni
<Mmike> do 2019te
<Mmike> mater mu
<Mmike> kad sam bio glup i dao se nagovorit
<rsedak> Mmike ma svi smo mi naivni :-)  pogotovo u izborni vrijeme :-)
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> neg
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> nebitno :)
<Mmike> srecom, jos malo je godina ostalo
<jelly-home> aj bar nije svicarac
<jelly-home> nadam se
<Mmike> nije, nije
<Mmike> koga god da sam pitao u to doba, svi su mi rekli 'da svicarac, ako uzimas na 2-3 godine'
<Mmike> sve preko toga, ne budi lud
<Mmike> jelly-home, ti si u svom stanu ili u najmu?
<jelly-home> podstanar
<jelly-home> sad gledam bil' sto kupio dok drzava daje nesto love od poreznih obveznika
<Mmike> kol'ko ti je naknada za podstanarstvo?
<jelly-home> naknada?  mislis stanarina?
<jelly-home> 300 ojra
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-14
<ivoks> bas mora biti oblacno kad ja krenem s go pro :/
<ivoks> dobro da sam pricekao... evo sunca
 * MmikeMRMA se jos uvijek nada kisi :/
<MmikeMRMA> moram u Dubravu sad
<Mmike> Cak je i #mysql kanal zdrkan - nedaju ti da nick promijenis dok si na kanalu :)
<Neuromanc> jutro
<dodobas> ima tko problema sa spajanjem na gchat?
<c00l33ch> ne koristim to
<dodobas> ok, znaci ti ne znas
<c00l33ch> očito :D
<drj_cro> dodobas: men radi.al moram priznat da imam manje onlinera na popisu nego inace
<Mmike> drj_cro, same here
<Mmike> dodobas, iako, tebe vidim
<drj_cro> a mozda samo ljudi jos uvijek spavaju :)
<Mmike> odo knjigovodji
<Mmike> brb
<obruT> ima neko ideju kako pdf koji je malcice manji od a4 konvertirati u pravi a4 ?
<dodobas> isprintati na A4 pa skenirati :P
<obruT> ok, ajmo dalje :)
<jelly> prebaci u .ps, skaliraj ili promijeni velicinu boxa/stranice, vrati natrag
<jelly> vjerojatno se to moze drito u PDFu al ko to zna
<drj_cro> obruT: pdftops pa skaliras u a4,pa pstopdf da vratis u pdf
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> o da
<ivoks> eto... sad treba izrezati filmic :)
<ivoks> INmusic prevaranti
<ivoks> trazili nas da za njih organiziramo izlete, posaljemo slike...
<ivoks> i kada smo im to napravili, osigurali da nam je oprema slobodna za kad im treba
<ivoks> oni sutke odustali od svega... nisu se ni javili, vec samo nisu ispunili svoj dio price
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> dapace, na web su stavili izlete od druge firme
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno mislili nesto dobiti na ljepe oci :)
<calmpitbull> ivoks: jesi im rekao tko si ti
<ivoks> kaj bi im rekao tko sam
<Mmike> ivoks, si potpiso kaki ugovor?
<rsedak> Mmiked je potpisao nei se obvako ljutio, vec bi ih pritegnuo pa ibi ovi iskesirali 
<obruT> jedno quick pitanje :) cisto me zanima :)  da sad trebate napravit klijent-server aplikaciju, server ce biti jedan jedini u tocno odredjenom preferiranom jeziku, a klijenti mogu biti u razlicitim jezicima...  koji protokol bi odabrali/smislili za komunikaciju izmedju klijenta i servera ?
<obruT> soap/hessian/burlap/corba/nesto deseto/nesto custom ?
<Mmike> vise je to bilo pitanje 'zasto nisi' :)
<Mmike> ja jednom nisam potpisao ugovor
<Mmike> i jos uvijek cekam tu paru :)
<Mmike> a glupo mi je gasit server ili radit gluposti, jer onda tek necu nista dobiti :)
<rsedak> Mmike ugasi server
<rsedak> ti si odradi osvoj dio , oni nisu
<rsedak> tocka
<Mmike> daklem, server nije moj, nego njihov
<Mmike> i nesmijem ga ugasiti
<Mmike> al', na stranu to
<Mmike> ako ga ugasim
<Mmike> onda sam siguran da mi nece platiti :)
<rsedak> p aonda osiguraj da te trebaju
<rsedak> "Trhničko održavanje"
<ivoks> sad me jos i mastercard prca
<ivoks> da, pokrili ste sve troskove, ali ste prosli mjesec presli limit, pa je kartica blokirana
<ivoks> 'pa jesam li pokrio te troskove?'
<rsedak> otkazi karticu i uszmi drugu kucu
<ivoks> 'jeste, ali kartica je blokirana do slijedeceg obracuna'
<ivoks> u 21. stoljecu oni jos ne mogu real-time dodavati i oduzimati brojeve
<rsedak> zato uzmes drugu kucu koja to moze
<ivoks> koje gluposti
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<SilverSpace> u mplayer se ne moze omoguciti only one instance iz terminala uh 
<Mmike> ivoks, eh, nije to sam tak :)
<jelly> obruT: nesto tipa soap ali jos jednostavnije.  Neki... RESTful interface <g>
<jelly> SilverSpace: ?
<jelly> SilverSpace: mislis, da neki postojeci mplayer pocne svirati nesto drugo iz cmdlinea?
<Mmike> obruT, HTTP
<SilverSpace> jelly: kad kliknem na novi link onda mi u pozdini otvori jos jedan mlpayer
<SilverSpace> a to necu
<obruT> Mmike: sto bi ispod tog HTTP-a gurao ? :)
<Mmike> ispod?
<Mmike> pa TCP valjda :)
<obruT> ok, iznad :)
<Mmike> get i post? :)
<Mmike> neznam, recimo
<Mmike> ovi SMSovi
<Mmike> firma moja ima briju da ti mogu isporucivat SMSove
<Mmike> i to radi kroz http
<Mmike> i radi super
<Mmike> jednostavno je, svi to znaju implementirat, nema nikakvih sranja, vise no dovoljno za sms
<Mmike> uvijek se nadje neki biser koji nam posalje 2-3 stranice WSDL specki, pa onda rokaj po tome
<rsedak> cool
<Mmike> i skuzi da se lik sjebo tu i tu i tu
<Mmike> jer, eto
<rsedak> a sto je gateway? 
<Mmike> on je pametan
<Mmike> rsedak, kak to mislis?
<rsedak> koj ikomad hardwarea
<rsedak> za SMS
<Mmike> HP proliant neki
<Mmike> sad je vec star ohoho
<Mmike> al' vrti i sms gateway i hrpu sms aplikacija na tomcatu
<Mmike> operateri isporucuju poruke ili preko SMPPa ili preko parlaya 
<Mmike> a mi ih dalje prosljedjujemo - HTTP/HTTPSom :)
<obruT> Mmike: te poruke formatirate u nesto prije "slanja" http-om ?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<obruT> hbogner: jutro!
<Mmike> obruT, jok
<obruT> Mmike: sta onda u http headere trpate dodatne informacije ?
<Mmike> jedino u speckama dobijes da su GET parametri from/to/text/operator_mark
<hbogner> obruT, kakvo jutro, vec je posljepodne :D
<obruT> hbogner: uvijek je jutro :)
<Mmike> e, i time_sent
<hbogner> taman stigao doma, bajkom, prije kise
<Mmike> vrijeme kad je poruka poslana s mobitela (ako nam operater to daje, vipnet to ne daje)
<SilverSpace> nista nisam nasao ni mpg321 to ne radi
<SilverSpace> skripte mi ne pomazu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<Mmike> vozio sam jucer malo valenciju, btw
<Mmike> kako je to losa staza :)
<dodobas> Mmike: djubre... :P
<Mmike> dodobas, jbg :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) 
<SilverSpace> treniras
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma zajebavam se sa internet dadiom i programom kojim to pokrecem
<SilverSpace> kad kliknem na novu playlistu otvori mi novi player a ne ugasi stari
<SilverSpace> pa to moram killat 
<Mmike> ja to iz cmdliena
<Mmike> mplayer ftw :0
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> i ja mplayer
<SilverSpace> ali nema veze
<rsedak> :-)  http://www.vecernji.hr/zivot/zene-se-vazan-izlazak-sreduju-samo-kako-bi-zadivile-druge-zene-clanak-300293
<rsedak> ne mi nismo Donori :-)
<SilverSpace> slozit cu si linkove u http://radiotray.sourceforge.net/
<hbogner> rsedak, zene: http://www.hatetank.net/var/resizes/Women_002.jpg?m=1301295526
<rsedak> :-) hbogner  i jesi li poslusao? :-)
<hbogner> ha haha
<Mmike> woa!
<Mmike> radio
<Mmike> radi :)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: kaj je tu cudno 
<rsedak> nista >/(
<rsedak> :-)
<SilverSpace> i ja se druzim sa lijepim komadima samo da bi drugima sline curile
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pre kul mi ovaj radio :) 
<rsedak> koji radio?
<SilverSpace> rsedak: http://radiotray.sourceforge.net/
<Mmike> taj :)
<Mmike> cak ga ne moras nit instalirati
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da je super 
<Mmike> raspakiras i pokrenes :)
<Mmike> jedino
<Mmike> nema elektronike nista
<Mmike> Ok, Madonna - Into The Groove je kul :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dodas si link
<Mmike> kaj moze i r101 ?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> i 808
<SilverSpace> imas ovdje dosta toga http://www.radioteka.org/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://live.radio101.hr:80/
<SilverSpace> za 101
<SilverSpace> http://www.di.fm/ za psihodelike :)
<calmpitbull> dpgk -i
<SilverSpace> ?
<calmpitbull> nije pravi terminal :)
<calmpitbull> a sto je i najgore nije ni prava komanda :(
<SilverSpace> http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/061311-mark-shuttleworth.html?hpg1=bn
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: ti si na chormu jel tak
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: da
<rsedak> Mmike: zasto mi se stucalo? :-D
<Mmike> rsedak, ? :)
<rsedak> ma zekam :-) neda mi se pisati poglavlje pa zekam :-)
<rsedak> "Daj napisi 10 stranica tog poglavlja (a da oni to mogu skuziti)"
<jelly> poglavlje cega pishesh
<rsedak> LAMP :-D
<rsedak> u biti nema se sto pisati u 10 stranica( sa slikama instalacije dva najpopularnija CMS-a na CentOS s ukljucenim SELinuxom)
<rsedak> na kraju ce to biti "kuharica"
<Mmike> CentOS
<Mmike> pobogu
<rsedak> pa kaj, Necu valjda za Debian?
<rsedak> ipak sam ja RH guy
<rsedak> "origin is origin" :-)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> bolje da ne komentiram ovo :)
<rsedak> slobodno :-)
<obruT> ja sam nesto nacuo da ce taj centos propast
<rsedak> i linux ce propasti za jedno 10 godina
<rsedak> Nasljedit će ga Hurd :-D
<rsedak> uh da me cuje RMS :-)
<rsedak> kao sto rekoh treba sadit masline :-)
<rsedak> stvarno sto znaci kad Amer za curu kaze da js "Stacy"?
<calmpitbull> koji je dobar pdf editor da napisem nesto na sprancu koji sam dobio
<rsedak> LibreOffice s dodatkom za PFD import?
<calmpitbull> ok
<calmpitbull> kakav pdf import
<rsedak> calmpitbull: to dolazi standardn u paketu LibreOffice: http://www.libreoffice.org/features/extensions/
<calmpitbull> to je sun pdf importer?
<rsedak> da
<SilverSpace> mora ga instalirati
<SilverSpace> nije po defaltu instaliran
<rsedak> u LO?
<Mmike> nazalost, RH/Centos nece propasti
<Mmike> al' kol'ko su losi, trebali su vec davno
<Mmike> eto sto radi marketing
<SilverSpace> rsedak: da 
<calmpitbull> rsedak: nije u LOff...pokusavam pronac
<calmpitbull> al sigurno ima koji drugi nacin
<calmpitbull> kad se prica o tunnelingu, na kaj se to tocno misli?
<calmpitbull> tunneling protocol jel tak :)
<calmpitbull> hvala na odgovoru calmpitbull ti stvarno puno znas
<calmpitbull> nema beda ak ti treba pomoc samo reci
<calmpitbull> calmpitbull: budem hvala ti
<calmpitbull> nista stari moj, imas i knjige na tu temu....samo da pronadjem link
<calmpitbull> calmpitbull: ne treba budem...idem bas pogledat
<calmpitbull> ajde
<Neuromanc> gle ga, losi
<ivoks> tornado u HP-u http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/13/hp_exec_changes/
<ivoks> Mmike: zasto bi propali?
<ivoks> RH je dobro povezan sa svim vendorima
<ivoks> SilverSpace: renderiram svoj prvi go pro filmic
<Mmike> ivoks mislis, zasto bi trebali propasti?
<Mmike> zato sto je redhat jadan :)
<Mmike> ne k'o firma, k'o distra
<Mmike> k'o firma, vidi se kakvi su
<Mmike> predobri
<Mmike> zao mi sto nisam na clucu cuo lika iz redheta
<Mmike> vele da je imao izvrsno predavanje
<ivoks> pa ko firma su super
<HmmZ0r> pa isti k koja distra, RH nudi cijeli paket i to prolazi.
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> nudi, da
<HmmZ0r> da se red het zove slackware svi bi juzali slackware :)
<ivoks> njihovo je interno pravilo da biraju najbolje alate; open source nije nuznost
<Mmike> probaj munin instalirat gore :)
<ivoks> masa njihove infrastrukture nije na linuxu
<Mmike> ili nesto malo egzoticnije
<Mmike> uzas :)
<ivoks> softver za upravljanje VM-ovima je windows-only
<ivoks> kvm driveri... mogli bi o tome danima :)
<ivoks> ne kvm, vec virtio
<ivoks> al nitko ne moze osporiti njihov doprinos
<ivoks> bez njih danas linux sustava ne bi ni bilo
<HmmZ0r> svi ce propast da
<HmmZ0r> zbog linuxa
<HmmZ0r> :D
<ivoks> pa naravno da ce svi propast
<HmmZ0r> to govorim  vec x godin a
<ivoks> navedi jednu firmu koja jos postoji, a osnovana je prije 1000 godina
<ivoks> sve je prolazno
<ivoks> firme, granice, kultura
<ivoks> ok, postoji jedna firma koja postoji vec 2000 godina
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kak nije
<ivoks> Crkva d.d.
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: kaj kak nije
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bas me zanima kak ce to izgledati
<HmmZ0r> doduse sad vetj ta 'firma' koncern od x njih :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: rsedak: nije u LOff...pokusavam pronac
<SilverSpace> ako se tice pdf
<calmpitbull> da pdf
<SilverSpace> u ol
<SilverSpace> libreoffice-pdfimport
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: taj paket
<ivoks> SilverSpace: i mene... vec je preko 500MB, a traje 5 min
<SilverSpace> ides
<ivoks> SilverSpace: spustio sam kameru prenisko, pa volan uzima preveliki dio ekrana, ali osim toga je ok
<ivoks> da, 720p je skup :)
<SilverSpace> ja sad gledam jednu kamericu za 30eura 
<SilverSpace> 720x480 ali samo 25 fps
<SilverSpace> 3mp
<ivoks> ja sam snimio 60 minuta filma
<ivoks> srezao to na 5min
<ivoks> ubacio muziku, pa cemo vidjeti
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.lightinthebox.com/All-Metal-Edition-Extreme-Sports-Camera--HD-_p158492.html
<SilverSpace> vidi
<Mmike> jel' ima netko HTCa nekakvog za iznajmiti/posuditi  na jedno 10 dana? :)
<Mmike> treba mi da mi glumi accesspoint sa TMobile SIM karticom :)
<Mmike> moj je lockan na vipnet
<ivoks> tmobile u dalmaciji ne radi
<jelly> u vasceloj dalmaciji?
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<Mmike> znam iz prve ruke da radi izvrsno
<Mmike> ok, druge :)
<Mmike> sestra, stari, rodbina....
<Mmike> vipnet, s druge strane, na Hvaru uopce ne radi
<Mmike> tj, ne radi u Jelsi
<Mmike> zato i gnjavim za HTCom nekim
<ivoks> jucer HZ presjeko optiku
<jelly> ako nisu posplajsali do sada znaci da imaju vecih problema nego bagere
<ivoks> mislim da jesu
<ivoks> ali nije radilo cijeli dan
<jelly> desi se
<ivoks> hah! 614MB!
<jelly> nemres imat sve redundantno svugdje
<Mmike> yah]
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> ima netko neki HTC za posudit? :)
<Mmike> jelly, vi sigurno imate neki viska :
<Mmike> obruT, vi pogotovo! :)
<jelly> Mmike: "vi"?
<ivoks> Preostaje oko 307 min...
<ivoks> Preostaje oko 307 min...
<ivoks> hemars
<Mmike> jelly, iskon :)
<jelly> Mmike: bolje da ne znas kakvi se uredjaji daju zaposlenicima unutar Grupe i po kojoj cijeni
<jelly> katafakin strofa
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7tDtRJwznw
<Neuromanc> nda
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> ivoks: preogromno je to 
<ivoks> koje?
<ivoks> jao, disk mi je 97% pun
<ivoks> http://www.stgraber.org/2011/06/14/app-containing-on-the-modern-linux-desktop/
<SilverSpace> pet minuta 614mb
<ivoks> pa to je 720p
<ivoks> znate da mark nema smartphone?
<rsedak> pametan covjek
<ivoks> u biti, da vidite njeogv telefon, mislili biste da radi u konzumu
<ivoks> mislim da ima isti telefon vec 4 godine
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj, imas novog najboljeg prijatelja? :)
<ivoks> ha?
<Mmike> aj mi isfuraj neki HTC
<Mmike> koji radi s tmobiletom
<ivoks> imam samo svoj telefon
<ivoks> SilverSpace: 10% sam uploadao :)
<SilverSpace> hm pa reko je da preferira aplle
<chaky> stvarno mi nije jasno kako netko na nasem ubuntu-hr forumu ne moze naci gumb "Nova tema" (Pitanje je glasilo kako napisti novi post na forumu?), a ZNA naci gumb "gnjavi admina bezveznim pitanjima na mail" ??
<SilverSpace> :))
<chaky> iz aviona se vidi "Nova tema"
<SilverSpace> chaky: tko to tebe razljutio :)
<chaky> ovo me jutros doceko mail u mailboxu
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> ti si admin?
<Mmike> zash meni onda mailovi dolaze?
<Mmike> aha, info@ubuntu
<Mmike> oke :)
<chaky> ma nemam pojma kome je isto, samo me to docekalo u inboxu s "pozdrav chaky" 
<calmpitbull> chaky: ja uvijek gnjavim admina
<calmpitbull> meni je to kul
<chaky> ja dolazim osobno na kucna vrata staviti ban na usera :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky> hehehe, kako je c00l imati pristup hard disku s filmovina na racunalu preko LCD TV-a, nema vise prenosenja eksternog diska amo-tamo
<chaky> miniDLNA service na Ubuntuu i Samsung LED TV 3D spojen na LAN
<SilverSpace> ja jos nisam tv spojio na lan
<SilverSpace> proslo tri mjeseca
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> od kad sam kupio tv fakat nemam pojma kaj ce mi to
<calmpitbull> evo moze se igrat americas army na ubuntu
<Mmike> calmpitbull, yel? to novo nesto? kakva grafulja treba?
<Mmike> chaky, znas sto je jos vise kul? :) kad imas sshfs prema serveru na internetu uz dobar downlink, pa ne moras vise nikad nista downloadirati doma :)
<chaky> Mmike: hehehe
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne znam, ne ide bas 1080p na 12Mbps
<jelly-home> zapraov mozda lazem
<Mmike> jelly, ne ide
<Mmike> iako ja imam 6
<Mmike> al' ide ostalo
<Mmike> 1080p nemam a) di playat, b) di gledat :)
<Mmike> uz c) nemam pipe :)
<Mmike> al' divixi i ovo, milina
<jelly-home> eto, ja dobio nvidiju za instalaciju debiana pa mogu gledat, well, dekodirat 1080p
<jelly-home> imam 10Mbita cisto prema sshfs shareu i taman nije dosta za brze scene
<jelly-home> iako je monitor 1680x1050, razlika od 720p se definitivno vidi
<jelly-home> cekam da netko iz last-mile odjela uvali SDSL karticu u DSLAM u kvartu, 20/20Mbps simetricno bi bilo bolje ;-)
<Mmike> eheh :)
<Mmike> guba :)
<Mmike> ma ja jos gledam to sve na CRT telki
<jelly-home> ah
 * jelly-home ima monitor sa S-IPS matricom, a telka je krepala
<jelly-home> STB sad imam spojen audio cinch kablom na taj monitor, sugava composite slika na LCD monitoru izgleda... zanimljivo
<Mmike> hehe :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> nikak kupit LCD telku
<Mmike> a ova radi fakaat ok
<Mmike> a i to sam si kupio od prve place
<Mmike> pa mi nekak 
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> sentimentalna vrijednost
<Mmike> :) jest
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> dobio sam 250k transakcija s pg_benchom
<Mmike> nesto tu ne valja :)
<ivoks> makedonci su ludi
<ivoks> sad nece nikad u nato i eu
<ivoks> stavili aleksandra makedonskog na trg u skopju
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> kaj ima neke naznake da ce adobe radit na ubuntu
<ivoks> ne
<calmpitbull> hvala
<calmpitbull> steta
<ivoks> adobe je tako odlucio
<calmpitbull> dobra im odluka
<calmpitbull> steta nema nista kao adobe na ubuntu
<calmpitbull> a nemres ni prek wine-a :(
<ivoks> adobe je ime firme
<SilverSpace> hebes adobe
<jelly-home> i engleska rijec za određenu vrstu opeke
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: ok....a kaj ima ubuntu za ponudit
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: Adobe Å TO? Koji proizvod?
 * jelly-home sve pokvario
<calmpitbull> master collection
<calmpitbull> sve zelim...ja zelim sve
<jelly-home> bavis se grafickim dizajnom?
 * jelly-home se boji pogledati koliko Master Collection kosta
<ivoks> zvuci kao 100.000 dolara
<jelly-home> What's inside - Photoshop® CS5 Extended Illustrator® CS5 InDesign® CS5.5 Acrobat® X Pro Flash® Catalyst® CS5.5 Flash Professional CS5.5 Flash Builder® 4.5 Premium Edition Dreamweaver® CS5.5 Fireworks® CS5 Contribute CS5 Adobe Premiere® Pro CS5.5 After Effects® CS5.5 Adobe Audition® CS5.5 Adobe OnLocation™ CS5 [...]
 * calmpitbull samo gleda
<calmpitbull> ok znaci nista od toga na ubuntu
<calmpitbull> ili barem nesto slicno
<ivoks> pitaj adobe
<jelly-home> ne znam ni kojem profilu firme bi to sve trebalo
<ivoks> reci da ces dati $$$$ za to
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: zasto bas na ubuntu?
<calmpitbull> zasto ne
<calmpitbull> a kaj da imama
<ivoks> pa ako ti to sve treba za posao
<ivoks> i spreman si platiti... koristiti ubuntu je smijesno
<calmpitbull> da imam posao bilo bi super
<jelly-home> zato sto onaj ko ima para za to, ima i za supportani OS i za cluster makina na kojima to vrtiti
<ivoks> to je ko da ja koristim windows za odrzavanje linux servera :D
<jelly-home> *khm*
 * jelly-home skoro presao na Win7 na desktopu ;-)
<calmpitbull> ja bas stavljam sada ubuntu na desktop uz win7
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: Crossover podrzava neke verzije nekih Adobe alata, ali obicno ne najnovije
<jelly-home> http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/search?name=Adobe
<jelly-home> racunaj da je upotrebljivo ono sto je Gold; _mozda_ Silver
<calmpitbull> moze
<drac0_> zdravo
<jelly-home> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ZXh_NUFxndI/TfSRe0PMMqI/AAAAAAAABI0/5AgAex32vKA/s1600/20110612_025.jpg
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: nista sta ja trebam
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: a sto trebas
<calmpitbull> photoshop, dream, flash, after, i sve to cs5
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ping
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nesto za tebe ;) http://youtu.be/npw5aUpvSQc
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: vrti windowse i ubuntu u virtualcu
<SilverSpace> je sti ziv
<drac0_> evo jedva :)
<calmpitbull> ma to sam i misliođ
<calmpitbull> budem vidio
<drac0_> calmpitbull, desi pita od bula :)
<calmpitbull> he he...evo cekam mastersefa
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj se radi
<drac0_> SilverSpace, upravo se napucao pa planiram da li na pivu ili ne :)
<SilverSpace> pih sad si se javio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, si gledao F1 :)
<SilverSpace> da
<calmpitbull> piva je uvijek dobra ideja
<SilverSpace> drac0_: bila dobra
<SilverSpace> mali nazi se malo shebo
<jelly-home> Creative Suite 5.5 Master Collection Subscription Edition One-year**	 US$129 (na mjesec) -- no, to cak ima smisla
<drac0_> super je bilo
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: ti si stvarni naivac...al dobro
<jelly-home> $195 bez pretplate
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: ?
 * calmpitbull dobio cs5 od susjeda
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj nis od atoma
 * ivoks zeli naglasiti kako se ovaj kanal logira, a logovi su javno dostupni
<drac0_> SilverSpace, uff da, ma to je doslo samo nikako da se organiziramo, il ja zatrpan il ovaj nema vremena
<SilverSpace> ovaj moj se raspada
<drac0_> ivoks, nicely said :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: i
<drac0_> SilverSpace, daj me cimni sad koji dan u radno vrijeme, budem ovoga izmaltrao da to vise sredimo :)
<ivoks> osim toga, ako zelis softver, ali ne zelis postivati uvjete pod kojima ti se daje taj softver, onda si licemjeran
<ivoks> :)
<drac0_> hear-hear :)
<ivoks> jel netko koristi amazon ec2?
<SilverSpace> drac0_: hebate pa kaj radis u rudniku :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, skoro :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jes uplodao
<ivoks> SilverSpace: morao sam prekinuti, pa ponovno poslati
<SilverSpace> drac0_: hihi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :) 
<SilverSpace> ostavi preko noci
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> pa budem
<SilverSpace> drac0_: http://slike.hr/slike/r/raturemonitor_4f034.png
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: danas se cijeli dan igram sa Chromom i moram priznat da je dobar
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ma da :)
<SilverSpace> naravno da je dobar
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jelly-home se pita zasto skupi SSD disk nema temp. senzor
<drac0_> SilverSpace, vrtis neko janje na tome? :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: eh jos i to
<jelly-home> da, 50 centi manje marze
<SilverSpace> drac0_: pa sad su dobre temperature bile su dosta vece
<SilverSpace> stavio novi ventilator
<SilverSpace> i spustilo za 10°
<drac0_> koji to vent, onaj mali mlaznjak na 5k rpm-a? :)
 * drac0_ je odlucio ipak otici na pivkana
<calmpitbull> pametno
<SilverSpace> ne 12cm 1200
<SilverSpace> mali se pokvario
<drac0_> SilverSpace, cimnem ti cim se dogovorim s ovim tamo :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: hajd gubi se
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> odoh velebitsko maznut prije spavanja :)
<SilverSpace> popi i za mene
<drac0_> l8r peeps
<drac0_> i have no idea :)
<calmpitb1ll> kaj tu ste svi administratori? 
<calmpitb1ll> kaj tu ste svi administratori? 
<SilverSpace> /dev/sda: Mushkin 32GB SSD: 0°C
<SilverSpace> calmpitb1ll: kakvi sad admini
<jelly-home> opasni
<jelly-home> divlji
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> nema toga kod nas
<jelly-home> uf, ne znam s kim ti radis :-)
<calmpitb1ll> 320gb ssd ?
<jelly-home> makni nulu
<SilverSpace> ;)
<calmpitb1ll> tko je quit
<calmpitb1ll> kaj je ovome
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: dobro, to je bas onak entry level uređaj, ali i jedan ajmo reć pristojan OCZ Vertex 2 isto nema temperaturu
<jelly-home> valjda misle da flash chipovima ne smeta ak se griju, sto li
<calmpitbull> bemu sunce
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ima i ovaj ali nemam pojma zasto ne radi na desktop kad je bio u laptopu radilo je
<SilverSpace> koliko se sijecam nekih 30° je bio
<jelly-home> a jel
<jelly-home> mozda je problem u driverima ili verziji smartmonnecega
<calmpitbull> evo stavljam 11.04 na desktop
<calmpitbull> pa da vidimo
<calmpitbull> dosta mi je gledanja na 10"
<calmpitbull> osjecam se ko mali klinac
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: lol
<calmpitbull> sada cu se morat i pozabavit sa usb tipkovnicom na boot menu-ju
<calmpitbull> stavio ja u biosu allow usb keyboard support al nista
<calmpitbull> drek
<SilverSpace> kod mene radi
<SilverSpace> kakvu to sugu od tipkovnice imas
<jelly-home> sigurno neku bez trackpointa!
<calmpitbull> razer tarantulu
<calmpitbull> dobio uz razer mambu
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> cini mi se da mis brze radi na ubuntu
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: kaj ce ti trackpoint na tipkovnici
<jelly-home> kaj ce mi tipkovnica bez trackpointa!?
<calmpitbull> ja sam prvi pitao
<calmpitbull> usb legacy suport
<calmpitbull> ima struje al ne radi
<calmpitbull> hmmm
<calmpitbull> ati driver radi
<calmpitbull> evo me sa desktopa
<SilverSpace> evi mene sa kreveta
<SilverSpace> LN
<calmpitbull> ln
<zvacet> treba mi pomoć oko prijevoda xfburn
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-15
<ivoks> pa joj youtubu
<ivoks> cekam satima da se uploada
<ivoks> i onda dobijem sum
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<dodobas> yello
<calmpitbull> pa to je super
<dodobas> import this
<obruT> from this import that
<Mmike> http://goo.gl/maps/AWg4
<Mmike> smijeh
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQilPqPomSg
<ivoks> gle sta mi napravi od videa
<Mmike> trzeka :)
<ivoks> za poludit
<ivoks> prvi koji sam uploadao je bio samo sareni sum
<calmpitbull> to si bio negdje u magli :)
<ivoks> cak je i zvuk bio sheban... ok, youtube ne podnosi ogg
<ivoks> prebacim u h624 ili kak se vec zove
<ivoks> pogledam kod sebe i normalna je snimka
<ivoks> prebacim njima i eto...
<calmpitbull> kad neznas
<ivoks> youtube preferira onaj googleov format?
<ivoks> web8 ili kak se zove
<ivoks> webm?
<Mmike> mini ledeno doba na pomolu
<Mmike> fun! :)
<ivoks> bit ce bordanja :)
<ivoks> hoce to sad ili za 100-150 godina?
<Mmike> Cek, istrazujem :)
<obruT> ivoks: pa budu nase prve ili druge reinkarnacije uzivale u bordanju :)
<Mmike> za 10ak godina
<Mmike> kao, 2014 je solarni maximum
<Mmike> i onda ide decline
<Mmike> i jako pada
<Mmike> i mini-ice-age, k'o ono sto je bilo tamo 1700te :)
<ivoks> tad cu imati 40
<ivoks> jebes to
<obruT> znam ja dosta vitalnih 40-godisnjaka
<ivoks> necu moci skakati
<ivoks> je, ima ih, ali sigurno se niti jedan ne bavi IT-em
<obruT> pa jedan cak i da :)
<obruT> IT-jevac, u cetrdesetoj je istrcao svoj prvi maraton
<obruT> sad u cetrdeset i nekoj se poceo bavit triatlonom :)
<ivoks> hm... ovaj webm je 4x manja datoteka
<ivoks> od vorbisa
<ivoks> ne vidim da je nesto losija kvaliteta
<ivoks> ajde, nije 4x, vec 3x
<calmpitbull> znaci treba si huskyje nabavit
<ivoks> ma... otom potom
<calmpitbull> nisam ni skuzio da kada instaliras pomocu software centra te pita ako zelis dodat na launcehr
<ivoks> uskoro ce aplikacije imati svoje containere
<ivoks> http://www.stgraber.org/2011/06/14/app-containing-on-the-modern-linux-desktop/
<Mmike> yea, lxc je kul! :)
<ivoks> i ima veliku buducnost pred sobom
<ivoks> lxc + _nesto_ + cloud + ubuntu = uspjeh
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> cini se da ce ova verzija uspjeti...
<ivoks> sad ce mi ziher adsl puknuti taman pred kraj uploada
<ivoks> radnici u dalmaciji...
<ivoks> prije skoro 14 dana se ubijem ko konj da im pripremim sve za betroniranje
<ivoks> dogovorim vodu sa susjedom
<ivoks> provucem struju
<ivoks> donesem daske za oplatu
<obruT> jadni radnici... sve si im napravio i sad nemaju sto za radit
<obruT> otimas ljudima od usta
<ivoks> ma ne... cek, telefon
<ivoks> dakle... di sam stao
<ivoks> da, sve im to priredim, ubijem se ko konj da te daske dofuram u jednom danu
<ivoks> i dogovorimo se da ce poceti raditi prije tjedan dana
<ivoks> danas me lik zove da ima neke obaveze kod kuce, pa nece moci doci danas ujutro, vec popodne ili sutra ujutro
<ivoks> a u pon sam ja njega zvao da zasto jos nicega nema...
<ivoks> a 15.6. je zadnji dan za krupne gradjevinske radove
<ivoks> dalje je zabranjena gradnja
<ivoks> no dobro... imaju par dana posla
<jelly-home> aa, sezona
<ivoks> jucer sam rekao kako makedonci nece nikada u eu
<ivoks> u biti, ovo im je sad savrsena prilika
<jelly-home> mislis da se oni brinu zbog toga (gradjevinari)
<ivoks> mogu podignuti spomenik aleksandru makedonskom i uci u eu
<ivoks> grci naime su u takvoj banani da nemaju pravo nikakvog glasa u eu :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> dalmatinci :)
<Mmike> dodjes dolje i pitas 'e, jel' moze'
<Mmike> 'moze, znas, hm, pa eto, sutra, da, hajde, javit cu ti se'
<Mmike> nitko ti nece reci 'fak of, nemam vremena'
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa brinu... ja sam htio da pocnu u ponedjeljak, da ne rade dok sam u americi; ali oni su htjeli poceti cim prije da zavrse prije 15.6.
<ivoks> ne znam sto se desilo :)
<jelly-home> necu reci nista da ostanem pristojan
<ivoks> Mmike: prije bi rekao da je to zbog malog mjesta
<ivoks> tako ti je i s placanjem
<ivoks> prosli put sam lika zvao danima da mu platim... molio sam ga da mu platim
<ivoks> 25% novog filma uploadano
<jelly-home> ivoks: di se zuris!!
<ivoks> bas to
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> upalio sam stari laptop
<Mmike> dobri stari Thinkpad R61
<ivoks> 'ma ajde, znamo se vec godinama, ti neces pobjec, ja necu pobjec, ima vremena'
<Mmike> ubuntu 10.04 je gore, sad skidam updateove kroz update manager
<Mmike> toliko bolje/preglednije/jasnije izgleda od ovog novog
<ivoks> naravno... onda je me nazvao jedno jutro i rekao 'trebao bi novce za sat vremena'
<Mmike> Ae, lipi moj :)
<ivoks> u pm, ne mogu se nikako naspavati...
<ivoks> nikako da se vratim u cest kolotecinu
<ivoks> bbc ima 'reportazu' o tome zasto djeca glasno slusaju muziku
<Mmike> 1.7 G za upgrade na 10.10
<Mmike> nije nit lose
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jebemti php
<Neuromanc> nda
<Mmike> apt-get install libapache-mod-php5, modul postoji u modules-enabled, al' mi svejedno firefox hoce downloadirati .php stranicu
<ivoks> probaj wget
<ivoks> ffx ima vrlo uporan cache
<ivoks> ne wget, w3m
<ivoks> jesi restartao apache nakon sto si omogucio modul?
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> fakat ne kuzim
<Mmike> na mom stroju doma normalno radi
<Mmike> na 120930192839 servera normalno radi
<Mmike> al' na ovom u vboxu - nece
<Mmike>  <Directory /home/*/public_html>
<Mmike>             php_admin_value engine Off
<Mmike>         </Directory>
<Mmike> mater!
<dodobas> :D
<Mmike> 'sad radi'
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> uzasno je spor update ubuntua na obicnom hard disku :/
<jelly> dpkg radi puno fdatasync()anja
<Mmike> yea
<Mmike> i ext3 je gore
<Mmike> koji je debiloidan po tome, uvijek fsynca - sve
<Mmike> al' dobro :) 
<Mmike> neznam kad m ise zadnji put ext3 potrgao
<Mmike> iako brijem da bih trebao upgradeirati sve na ext4
<Mmike> ili reinstalirati cijeli laptop
<Mmike> al' nekak mi bed, od 6.06 imam 64bitni ubuntu gore koji sam reinstalirao (iz 32bitnog), i samo upgradeove radim :)
<Mmike> pa mi kul to :)
<calmpitbull> treba negdje napisat da je prvo potrebno pogledat ako je program kojeg zelite u software centru i tek onda idite pa instalirate same
<calmpitbull> sami
<Mmike> calmpitbull, pa, to je default
<Mmike> nije li?
 * Mmike prvo napravi apt-cache search, apt-file search, i ino
<Mmike> rijetko kad sto ne nadjem
<calmpitbull> je tebi je default
<calmpitbull>  a meni tek sada
<calmpitbull> tu instaliram calibre, pa ne ide, pa zeli python 2.7.2. pa to stavljam gore, kada se ja sjetim na USC i gle vraga....calibre samo ceka na install
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> python sux
<Mmike> obruT,  : 0
<Mmike> you perlator :)
<obruT> nisam, vise sam pythonas nego perlator
<ivoks> on je samo gundjalo
<obruT> upravo radim nesto u pythonu i ubacivanje identacije u sintaksu me sve vise zivcira
<obruT> ono, mogu ocekivat exception kad se najmanje nadam
<obruT> isprva mi se to cinilo kao cool feature, no kroz neko vrijeme me pocelo sve vise smetat
<Mmike> meni je to najbolja ficura pajtona
<Mmike> ok, ne najbolja
<Mmike> al' jedna od boljih
<obruT> pogotovo sto sam skuzio da kod koji ima izmjesano tabove i sepejsove ponekad i RADI !
<Mmike> popravi si editor :)
<obruT> napises skriptu u jednom editoru, silom prilika trebas u drugom, sve radi ok, onda otvoris u trecem i skuzis da imas kupis koji nekim cudom radi
<obruT> i sta sad, oces nesto izmjenit, a mijenjas kupus
<ivoks> gle hrt1
<obruT> i onda u 14-tom grananju if-a imas bug koji se jos nije trigerirao i samo ceka da naleti
<ivoks> kak proizvode bisere
<obruT> sad sam bas sredjivao neki kod i kitu ne znam jel sam dobro "podvukao" sve gdje treba
<obruT> ako sam jednu liniju fulao, ne podvuko pod dobar if, imam bugcinu u programu
<ivoks> pa... tak svejedno imas li ident ili ne ako ne kuzis vlastitu if petlju
<ivoks> samo da mi adsl ne pukne sad... jos 8 minuta do kraja uploada filma
<obruT> bez obzira kuzio ili ne, glupo je da se kod koji je istestiran i radi 100% u koji zelis dodat nesto sitno raspadne zbog te faking identacije
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> koje si ti gundjalo
<Mmike> obruT, ja nisam nikad takvih problema imao, a drkam po kodu koji sam ja pisao u eclipsi, pa sam onda dao nekom koji je to u notepadu/nanou/picou mrdao, pa na kraju ja u vimu
<Mmike> sve radi ok
<ivoks> jos 3 min
<dodobas> obruT: pa hebemu, mjenjaj onda bytecode
<obruT> dodobas: pa i ocu :)
 * obruT pali hexeditor
<ivoks> uspjelo...
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd1P_UiypNU
<ivoks> i, kaj velite? :)
<obruT> ih, netko vozi ko baba :)
<obruT> al nije lose :)
<obruT> s cim je snimano ?
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/F6ftL.jpg
<ivoks> vozi ko baba? :)
<ivoks> jelly: hahaha
<ivoks> obruT: kak mislis ko baba?
<obruT> ivoks: ma zajebavam samo :)
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<ivoks> razocaran sam kvalitetom webma
<SilverSpace> bas gledam 
<ivoks> al zato je valjda 3x manji
<SilverSpace> super staza
<SilverSpace> ljeti tu mozes samo rano ujutro :)
<Mmike> super je kamera
<SilverSpace> more :(
<Mmike> ma more manje vise :) kamera je bas kul :)
 * Mmike ide na more u subotu
<Mmike> i sad jedva cekam :)
<SilverSpace> trebao sam i ja
<SilverSpace> na deset dana
<Mmike> ivoks, jedino ti je muzika ocajna :) naporno dosadna, de si naso to?
<ivoks> steta sto je bilo oblacno
<ivoks> Mmike: a znam... al tesko ces naci nesto zanimljivo a da traje 5 minuta :)
<ivoks> ovo je klasicni drum and base
<SilverSpace> ivoks: sad cu bacit link na twitter
<Mmike> dosadni dnb, rekao bih :)
<Mmike> a to je free muzika neka, ili?
<ivoks> Mmike: mislim da nije :)
<ivoks> lako ju zamijenim
<budz0r> ivoks: nije lose
<Mmike> ja inace bas gustam u elektronskoj glazbi
<Mmike> al' ova je nekako... neznam :) dosadna je :) neda ti se gledat video nakon minute jer je glazba naporna
<ivoks> sutra cu napraviti neke snimke s kajakom
<budz0r> Mmike: brijes, meni je ok
<budz0r> recimo
<budz0r> :)
<Mmike> budz0r, sve si pogledao?
<budz0r> Mmike: jesam
<budz0r> od pocetka do kraja
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezxr7CShafw <- to, al' malo izzesti voznju, ivoks :)
<Mmike> ne, cek
<Mmike> ovo je uzasan remix
<ivoks> da, ovo je bas zanimljivo :D
<ivoks> ista stvar
<ivoks> mislio sam staviti ovo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR3XB-982Bg
<ivoks> ali je prekratko
<ivoks> i fali sunca za takvu melodiju
<dodobas> ivoks: a copyright? :D
<dodobas> ccc
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ako se neko potuzi zablokiraju zvuk
<ivoks> naveo sam autora muzike
<ivoks> ako bude problema, maknut cu muziku
<SilverSpace> super je snimka 
<SilverSpace> gopro fakat super snima 
<ivoks> da, samo sto sam zajebao
<ivoks> ne znam jesu svi skuzili, ali snimka je ubrzana
<ivoks> snimao sam 50fps, a pitivi to nije skuzio
<dodobas> ivoks: a http://www.jamendo.com/en/
<Mmike> A-ha! Downloadam ubuntu-11.04 pakete sa 6.8Mbps i uploadam mp3cu da ivoks poslusa sa 900kbit/sec
<Mmike> jel' moze to VAS dsl? :)
<ivoks> dodobas: ima youtube tisuce naslova koje mozes koristiti
 * ivoks ide do plaze na kavu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> a vi sjedite u svojim foteljama i upgrejdajte ubuntue :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo meti: http://x.twmentor.com/~mike/pf.mp3
<Mmike> s/meti/metni
<Mmike> ivoks, ak je snimka ubrzana onda fakat k'o baba vozis :0
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebote kaj ginu motoristi
<SilverSpace> a ljeto jos nije ni pocelo
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: kaj je opet koji otisel
<calmpitbull> pitanje....snimanje pal dvd v ubuntu, kako i sa kojim programom je najbolje?
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull:  da
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kaj bi video dvd snimio
<calmpitbull> hvala na odgovoru...brasero dobro ili ne
<calmpitbull> snimam svaki dan
<SilverSpace> probaj 
<SilverSpace> mene hebe brasero
<calmpitbull> bas idem probat
<SilverSpace> kvari mi medije precesto
<calmpitbull> kaj ti upotrebjlavas
<SilverSpace> kaze da je snimioo ok a dvd ne radi
<calmpitbull> s cim ti snimas
<SilverSpace> gnome beker
<dodobas> a ne ubuntu super baker ? :D
<SilverSpace> gnomebaker
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :P
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ako ti ne smeta kde paketi u gnome probaj k3b
<calmpitbull> smetaju
<SilverSpace> hrpu paketa od kde instalira 
<SilverSpace> ja to ne volim
<calmpitbull> pa kazem smetaju
<SilverSpace> pa zato ne koristim k3b
<SilverSpace> trenutno koristim nero
<calmpitbull> nije mi jasno tu kod ovog braserota nema nikakvih postavki samo dvd video i to je to
<calmpitbull> nero na ubuntu?
<SilverSpace> http://www.nero.com/enu/linux4.html
<SilverSpace> mozes ga isprobati
<calmpitbull> budem...znam da je nero inace dobra stvar al nisam znao da ga ima za linux
<Mmike> pgpool radi k'o vurica
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ni ne sumljam u to :)
<Mmike> zdrkan je, u biti, moram reci. Brijem da cu na moru probati popraviti neka sranja, u starijim verzijama je to radilo ok
<Mmike> recimo, nesto je sfusano sa init_num_clients, pgpool ne zeli prihvatiti vise konekcija od toga
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo nisam znao da postoji nesto ovakvo http://sourceforge.net/projects/shrinkta/
<Mmike> oso mi je SSD kvratu
<Mmike> treba ga 'revitalizirati
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> Di je onaj hmmz0r
<Mmike> HmmZ0r!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: onaj za jeftine pare?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> bas se osjeti da je sporiji
<Mmike> pogotovo kad dpkg pocne brljati gore
<SilverSpace> stigo mi helikopter
<SilverSpace> i radi
<calmpitbull> nije mi jasno zakaj nemogu sa terminalom u folder a preko visualnog mogu
<Mmike> nikak nac neki applet/desklet/pimpeklet koji ce mi stajati u trayu i pokazivati vanjsku IP adresu
<calmpitbull> kak mislis vanjsku IP adresu
<Mmike> onu koju mi provider daje
<Mmike> onu koju vidim kad odem na recimo whatsmyip.com
<calmpitbull> dobro....zakaj bi to trebal imat
<SilverSpace> u trayu tesko
<calmpitbull> kao recimo iptray
<calmpitbull> ima na winsima
<calmpitbull> rofl
<SilverSpace> conky
<SilverSpace> ima
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj tesko?
<Mmike> sam treba sprogramirat ako nema :)
<Mmike> zato kaj mi treba cesto
<ivoks> wget -o /dev/null -O - http://www.whatismyip.org/
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nema filmic veze s @inithr
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> kad mysqlu radim LOAD DATA blabla
<Mmike> dobijem hrpu warninga
<Mmike> kako da vidim koji su ti?
<Mmike> (pise mi samo 'warnings 123123') ?
<MmikeDOMA> show warnings;
<MmikeDOMA> heh
<MmikeDOMA> Query OK, 1730521 rows affected (6.11 sec)
<MmikeDOMA> Records: 1730521  Deleted: 0  Skipped: 0  Warnings: 0
<MmikeDOMA> heh!
<ivoks> ides
<ivoks> ovi spameri postaju sve bolji
<ivoks> vise nisu botovi vec ljudi
<Mmike> http://www.monitor.hr/clanci/ubuntu-11-04-distribucija-za-preskociti/138249/
<Mmike> "Tim više što je netko izuzetno inteligentan zaključio kako je aplikaciju za podešavanje sustava ("System Settings") najzgodnije sakriti u izbornik koji se dobije klikom na – ikonu za gašenje računala!
<Mmike> :
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: koji ti je od @JammingCroatia ??
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo kao da si ti pisao  :))
<Mmike> pa ok je rekao
<Mmike> manje vise sve
<Mmike> jos je blag bio
<Mmike> jedino
<Mmike> mislim, kaj sere, pa iskljucis unity i vozi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto ljudi rade od toga probleme
<SilverSpace> ako ti ne pase vrati se na staro
<SilverSpace> i kaj je tu problem
<Mmike> pa navodno sto u 11.10 vise to neces moci
<Mmike> al' dobro
<jelly> uvijek mozes koristiti drugi DE ili WM
<jelly> samo sto korisnici mijenjaju distru kad im se defaultni DE ne dopada
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> kak se raspe ubuntu pri instalaciji
<Mmike> kad mice stare ikone i stavlja nove :)
<Mmike> ode sve kvragu :)
<SilverSpace> ja ne vidim problem pogotovo kaj i gnome 3 ide u tom smjeru
<SilverSpace> jelly: bas tako mjenjaju distru
<SilverSpace> imao par slucajeva sad sa unity kaj su se namucili vratit na gnome 
<SilverSpace> radili svakojake kerifeke
<SilverSpace> umjesto da upitaju google
<SilverSpace> trebalo se samo odlogirati i ponovo ulogirati u obicni gnome
<SilverSpace> kaj nisu znali :)
<calmpitbull> ja volim unity...jedini problem je kad imac otvoreni borwser i ides sa misem kliknut back ti doleti unity
<jelly> google nije koristan kad ima 100000 rezultata i svi lagano pogresni
<SilverSpace> vidis ova mu je recenica skroz u  krivu
<SilverSpace> Ako ne pripadate gore navedenim profilima, možda je najbolje da ovu distribuciju jednostavno – preskočite.
<SilverSpace> jelly: treba znati priupitat :)
<jelly> sta zna dete sta je 500 kila
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: zasto bi stiskao beck
<SilverSpace> kaj na misu nemas gumbe
<SilverSpace> back nisam stisnuo godinama
<calmpitbull> eh znao sam da ces me bas ti to pitat
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ili backspace
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> ja sam rekao problem, koji je problem
<calmpitbull> i moras priznat da je problem
<SilverSpace> ako ga ja nisam zamjetio onda valjda i je :)
<SilverSpace> 808
<calmpitbull> primjetio sam da tu na #ubuntu-hr nitko nema pojma o nicem...evo ga rekao sam
<calmpitbull> evo ga cak se nitko ne buni
<calmpitbull> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQsTKiA64ss
<Mmike> cak i sa usranim unityjem, ubuntu je super
<Mmike> 'searching for obsolete software...'
<ivoks> Mmike: srao je. tocka.
<ivoks> Mmike: od neistinitih tvrdnji, do pogresnih naziva softvera
<ivoks> preko ignoriranja ficura koji unity cine drugacijim od drugih
<ivoks> ono sto je on (ako je uopce) napravio jest dignuo desktop
<ivoks> vidio traku sa strane
<ivoks> i zakljucio da je kompetentan napisati review
<Mmike> osim tebe i silverspacea ja neznam kome je jos unity dobar :)
<ivoks> svima koji nisu robovi navika
<dodobas> ili im je posao 'promovirati' unity
<dodobas> pa sad...
<ivoks> posao?
<calmpitbull> unity rules
<ivoks> mislis da zato sto radim za canonical, moram promovirati unity?
<calmpitbull> barem meni
<dodobas> ma ne ivoks
<dodobas> isto kao sto ti nije posao promovirati ford mondeo
<ivoks> najvece kritike unitya sam vidio na internim canonical listama
<ivoks> ovi sto kritiziraju iz vana, kritiziraju jer ne znaju o cemu pricaju
<ivoks> cast izuzecima
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> review koji je rado napravio je primjer neznanja
<ivoks> navedi jednu stvar koju u gnometu napravis brze nego u unityu
<Mmike> upgrade sa 10.04 na 11.04 poceo u 9:30, gotov - sad :)
<Mmike> dodobas,  lol :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ja brijem da ti neznas o cemu pricas :) k'o microsoftovci koji hvale nove windowse samo zato sto su - novi :)
<ivoks> zasto mislis da ne znam o cemu pricas?
<ivoks> ja sam naveo konkretne primjere koji su netocni
<Mmike> 'svima koji nisu robovi navika'
<Mmike> kakav je to bullshit?
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj mi se ne svida je to kaj mi se cini da ni oni sami ne znaju kam dalje krenut
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> ne pase mi unity, naopacke je napravjlen i ubija mi produktivnost
<SilverSpace> u kojem smjeru
<ivoks> ja uopce ne sporim da ti ubija produktivnost
<ivoks> prilicno sam siguran da je to slucaj
<ivoks> ali zato sto ocekujes gnome2 paradigmu
<ivoks> a sad kad bit te pitao konkretno kako ti ubija produktivnost, ne bi znao reci
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mmike> kliknem na 'terminal'
<Mmike> otvori mi terminal
<Mmike> kliknem opet na terminal
<Mmike> i ne otvori mi novi terminal
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> hahahahaha
<ivoks> kliknes srednju tipku i...?
<calmpitbull> shift-ctl-n
<calmpitbull> kaj ni
<dodobas> Mmike: to je samo zato sto ne znas, ima procedura
<ivoks> kliknes desnu tipku i?
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> bas sam cudan :)
<ivoks> kliknes shift i lijevu tipku?
<calmpitbull> ak radis u terminalu i onak ne radis sa misem
<Mmike> moram nozne prste upotrebljavati da bi proradilo :) :)
<ivoks> upotrebljavas isti prst
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa namjesti si
<dodobas> prvo kliknes na treminal, onda odes napraviti kavu, pa moras otici na google i onda tamo upisati 'kako otvoirit terminal na unity' onda procitas 
<dodobas> onda popijes drugu kavu
<SilverSpace> meni je F1 za otvaranje terminala
<dodobas> onda popizdis
<dodobas> onda pokrenes std gnome2 :D
<calmpitbull> ja imam za neke stvari ljepo dropdown terminal
<Mmike> tako je :) F1, nema veze sto je to stanardni shortcut za help :)
<ivoks> pa po defaultu i je help
<SilverSpace> kaj ce mi help :)
<ivoks> eto, jel ocito da seres? :)
<ivoks> u unityu uopce ne koristis mis
<calmpitbull> pa da 
<ivoks> kao netko tko koristi terminal, to bi ti trebao biti uber ficur
<calmpitbull> samo win tipku
<calmpitbull> odnosno onu tipku
<ivoks> skakanje izmedju aplikacija, a ne alt tabanje
<ivoks> Mmike: http://cinderbox.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/cbjs0.png
<calmpitbull> ma unity je dobar kada se naviknes na njega
<ivoks> ima nekih nedostataka, ali to ce se popraviti
<SilverSpace> navika je gadna stvar
<ivoks> najveci je nedostatak sto korisnicima poput Mmike ne opali help odmah na pocetku :)
<dodobas> ova verzija unity-a nije prosla girlfriend test, tako da ... hebiga
<Mmike> ivoks, yeps, vidio sam,
<Mmike> ivoks, naopacke je
<ivoks> sto je naopacke?
<ivoks> ja sliku vidim normalno :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> to sto ti prije nisi znao koristiti desktop, pa ti je ovo sad 'woo' i 'waa' isto stosta govori :)
 * Mmike upalio ubuntu classic, tamo sve radi kako treba raditi :)
<ivoks> nije mi woo waa
<SilverSpace> os rec da u unity ne radi
<ivoks> ali fokusiranje odredjene aplikacije nikad nije radilo na gnomeu
<ivoks> nikad sa dvije tipke nisi mogao fokusirati tocno odredjenu aplikaciju, bez obzira na to na kojoj trenutno radio
<ivoks> uvijek si morao izvuci listu svih aplikacija i onda napikavati dok ne nadjes pravu
<ivoks> tzv. alt-tab
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> sto je tu lose?
<Mmike> imas 3 aplikacije na destkopu
<Mmike> 3 terminala
<Mmike> plus super-1-2-3-4 te pozicioniraju na onu na koju zelis
<Mmike> u tom virtualnom desktopu, naravno
<ivoks> super-1-2-3-4 te ne pozicioniraju na onu koju zelis
<Mmike> da, ako imas 2 virtualna desktopa i po 25 aplikacija u svakom, onda je bed
<ivoks> vec na ono sto je u tom trenutku iza super-1
<ivoks> u unityu te *uvijek*, bez obzira na bilo sta, pozicionira na tocno odredjenu aplikaciju
<ivoks> imao ih 20 pokrenutih ili nitijednu
<Mmike> clock applet se rusi, cudno
<Mmike> cim izaberem grad - zagreb
<Mmike> srusi se
<Mmike> ivoks, ako imam 4 prozora na desktopu, super-1-2-3-4 me pozicionira na tocno odredjeni, po redosljedu kako su paljeni
<Mmike> manje vise to
<ivoks> dakle, ne uvijek na isti
<Mmike> da, uvijek na isti
<ivoks> vec ovisno o tome kako si ih palio
<Mmike> tako je
<ivoks> a meni je super+3 uvijek email
<Mmike> jer tocno zelim da su mi kanel logovi na 2, git repo na 1 a neznam, nesto trece na 4
<ivoks> bio na desktopu gdje ima aplikacija ili nema
<ivoks> bilo ih 12, upalio prvo terminal ili chrome
<Mmike> ne vidim svrhu toga. email mi je uvijek i zadnjem virtualnom desktopu, ne palim/gasim email client svako malo, stalno je upaljen
<dodobas> 2 sva terminala ?
<Mmike> ono, missing the point :)
<dodobas> *dva
<Mmike> je, guba je, i sasvim nepotrebno :)
<ivoks> ? koja budala :)
<Mmike> al' velim, manje vise to
<ivoks> email sam naveo kao primjer
<ivoks> uzmi bilo sto drugo
<Mmike> pa daj neki dobar primjer onda :) ovaj je fakat los :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ono sto su meniji gore u vrhu, uvijek, na svakoj aplikaciji, UZAS NAD UZASIMA
<ivoks> pa iskljuci
<Mmike> uz to sto ne mogu vise system monitor i ine svoje gluparije stavljati gore
<Mmike> pa applications vise nemam, nego je sve nagurano na jedno mjesto
<ivoks> to ne mozes ni u gnome 2 :)
<Mmike> katastrofa-2
<ivoks> kak nemas applications? :)
<Mmike> sto ne mogu? :) system monitor stavljati gore?
<ivoks> desni klik na ikonicu, halo?
<Mmike> ivoks, nemam. Imam sumu veliku, sve u jednom
<Mmike> i 'recent files', 'recent apps' i ine gluposti
<ivoks> DESNI KLIK!
<ivoks> kad govorim o navikama, to je ono ocemu govorim
<ivoks> ako nije na lijevom kliku, ne postoji
<Mmike> KONCEPTUALNO JE NAOPACKE
<Mmike> jebote
<ivoks> i tesko je tebi sad objasniti da mis ima vise tipki :)
<Mmike> jasno, ja sam jucer kompjutrlo uzeo u ruke, pa eto, neznam puno toga :)
<ivoks> pa ne znam, tako mi se cini :D
<SilverSpace> kak se screanshot radi sa odgodom
<Mmike> ja imam gnomu koja moze stvari koje nit jedna druga gnome nemoze :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, win-super-alt-1-ctrl-shift-f4 :)
<ivoks> odlicno, sto god tebi pase
<ivoks> ali nemoj tvrditi da se nesto ne moze, kada se moze
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> smijesan si :)
<Mmike> ok, i ja sam
<Mmike> necemo sad o tome :)
<Mmike> daklem, kako da stavim system monitor, hardware monitor, network bandwith monitor na panel gornji?
<ivoks> googlaj, opisano je na nekoliko mjesta
<ivoks> gdje je nekoliko broj oko 100
<ivoks> SilverSpace: meta screenshot enter?
<Mmike> ivoks, ne kuzim svrhu
<Mmike> moram googlati
<Mmike> da bih popravio stvari koje mi rade godinama i s kojima sam jako zadovoljan?
<Mmike> zato jer je mark ili neki drugi mudrijas zakljucio da je to - bolje?
<ivoks> pa face the reality
<Mmike> wtf?
<ivoks> gnome kakav volis vise ne postoji
<Mmike> pa faceam, usrali su s unityjem
<Mmike> kako ne postoji, koristim ga upravo
<Mmike> osim onih ruznih strelica na scrollbarovima (isto, wtf?)
<ivoks> to je gnome2, upstream ga je napustio
<Mmike> odlicno :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ne mozes http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona2_4c062.png
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> jebemti clock applet :/
<ivoks> http://i.stack.imgur.com/3KoZl.png
<ivoks> gle kak ovo fora izgleda :)
<ivoks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/29757/what-can-replace-system-monitoring-in-the-top-gnome-panel-in-unity/
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, fora, al' neupotrebljivo
<Mmike> nemam to gore jer je fora ili lijepo, nego zato sto mi je korisno
<Mmike> sto 'bacanjem oka' mogu vidjeti sto se desava
<Mmike> ista stvar system-monitor grafici za cpu/memoriju/diskove/etc/etc
<ivoks> pa jesi citao odgovore na link koji sam ti poslao?
<ivoks> naravno da nisi
<Mmike> opet on
<ivoks> jer odbijas
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> koristim racunalo godinama
<Mmike> i sad moram citati i slagati nove stsvar
<Mmike> jer je netko dosao i rekao 'to je bolje'
<Mmike> kad je MS to napravio sa win7 i inima, onda je to 'uzas nad uzasima'
<Mmike> sad ovi naprave istu stvar, i to je ok?
<Mmike> mislim
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> naravno da imam izbora reci 'tko vas jebe, necu koristiti', al' nije u tome stvar
<Mmike> poanta je da je ovo korak nazad
<Mmike> meni
<Mmike> tebi je korak napred, super
<Mmike> sad, ako sam ja zbog toga debil onda ti imas neke druge probleme
<ivoks> naprijed ;)
<Mmike> pred! :)
<ivoks> gdje sam rekao da si debil?
<ivoks> zivot je konstantna skola
<Mmike> pobogu, ivoks
<Mmike> (komentar na 'jesi citao odgovore')
<ivoks> daj mi reci...
<ivoks> kada se preslo s gnome1 na gnome2
<Mmike> daklem, koliko ja vidim, iz tih odgovora, ne mozes dobiti sysmonitor grafove vise
<ivoks> jesi isto pizdio ili sve odmah znao?
<Mmike> pa, ja sam s windowsa presao na gnome2 :)
<Mmike> gnome1 je bio uzasan, mislim da sam wmaker/enlightemnet koristio onda
<ivoks> a mnogi dan danas zale za gtk1
<Mmike> jeps, siguran sam da zale :)
<Mmike> uglavnom
<ivoks> s razlogom
<Mmike> koji bi bio razlog?
<ivoks> nije postojala mogucnost random pozicioniranja OK i Cancel
<ivoks> uvijek su bili postavljeni istim redoslijedom
<obruT> evo sjebo me python, cijela jedna metoda je bila malcice identirana u odnosu na prethodnu
<ivoks> sve je bilo unificiranije
<obruT> i ovaj javi da ta metoda NE postoji
<ivoks> pa, identiranje je jako bitno u pythonu
<obruT> pa u tome i je problem
<ivoks> zasto te cudi da ne radi kada identiranje nije ispravno? :)
<ivoks> pas mater! pustim vodu na slavini i ona tece dole
<Mmike> obruT, kak uspijes tak sjebat?
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj bi ti, da tece gore?! :)
<obruT> prodje kod kroz dva tri editora i vise ne znas di ti je sta
<ivoks> Mmike: pa da
<Mmike> nda ,fakat....
<Mmike> obruT, velim ti, nikad takvih problema
<ivoks> Mmike: mislim, sta bez veze komplicira ta gravitacija
<obruT> neki dio identiran sa spejsovima, neki sa tabovima, sve naizgled radi, ali ipak ne radi
<Mmike> potrgani su ti editori
<Mmike> poslozi si to
<obruT> pa upravo poslagujem :)
<Mmike> (iako neznam sto b islagao, doduse, meni sve radi outofthebox)
<obruT> i u tom poslagivanju pola ode u kitu
<obruT> vise ne znas tko pije tko placa
<ivoks> obruT: aj ne seri
<ivoks> znam ljude koji su slijepi, pa im identiranje u pythonu nije nikakav problem
<obruT> ne serem
<ivoks> doslovno ne vide
<obruT> radim u pythonu vec N godina, imam hrpu koda iza sebe, dosta projekata
<obruT> i sad mi sve to sve vise ide na zivce
<ivoks> pa no, znas kako radi
<obruT> i sad radim novi projekt i odabrao sam python
<obruT> nije da mi ne valja :)
<ivoks> nego si danas ustao na lijevu nogu
<obruT> nego, s vremenom ove stvari pocnu iritirat, pogotovo ako kroz proces koristis vise editora, eto silom prilika
<ivoks> pa onda ti je editor strgan
<ivoks> mislim, cak ti i vim razlicito boja linije ako je razlicit ident
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> i ja mislim
<Mmike> jer, velim
<Mmike> ekipa mi salje python kod iz windowza slagan
<Mmike> i radi sve
<Mmike> tj, nisam skuzio jos nikakve bedove
<ivoks> ne samo to, nego razlitico boja kada je space ili razmaci
<Mmike> eclipsa pogotovo usere identanje
 * ivoks zaboravio matematiku
<ivoks> kako izracunam koliko je (u postocima) x od y
<ivoks> znaci y je maksimum, a ja imam x
<calmpitbull> pitanje o ssh tunnelingu...tu citam i samo me zanima ako sam dobro razumijo....ja se spajam pomocu ssh na masini koja je kod mene doma? odnosno na server koji je opet kod mene doma? nije mi bas jasno 
<Mmike> ajme meni, ivoks!
<ivoks> ah, sjetio se
<Mmike> y = x * p / 100
<Mmike> materemu :)
<Mmike> p = 100y / x
<ivoks> a ja mislio 1 - (y-x)/y
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> krivo
<ivoks> p = 100x / y
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> 100y/x
<ivoks> ako je x = 10, a y = 100
<ivoks> p = 10 * 100 / 100
<Mmike> ama :)
<Mmike> postotni racun: y = x * p / 100
<Mmike> jel' se slazemo tu? :)
<ivoks> ne :)
<ivoks> x = y * p /100
<ivoks> dio = max * postotak / 100
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> s time da je x obicno osnova, a ne y, al' ajde :)
<calmpitbull> ivoks je upravu
<ivoks> ok, mozda x i y zbunjuje
<Mmike> calmpitbull, u cemu? :) 
<calmpitbull> he he
<Mmike> posto = 100 * dio / max
<calmpitbull> y=100%
<calmpitbull> ;)
<ivoks> calmpitbull: koje je tvoje pitanje?
<ivoks> calmpitbull: ssh tunnel ti omogucava da proslijedis port s neke masine na svoju masinu
<ivoks> uvjet je da imas ssh pristup masini s koje mozes pristupiti do porta s te druge masine
<ivoks> znaci, ako imas pristup na 192.168.1.1, a ne na 192.168.1.2, dok sa 192.168.1.1 imas pristup do 192.168.1.2
<ivoks> onda mozes proslijediti port s masine 192.168.1.2, preko 192.168.1.1 do svog racunala
<ivoks> ssh username@192.168.1.1 -L 5900:192.168.1.2:5900 -C -N
<calmpitbull> to je jasno
<ivoks> tako si proslijedio VNC s 192.168.1.2 na svoj lokalni stroj (+ kompresija)
<calmpitbull> i to je takozvano ssh tunneling
<ivoks> da
<calmpitbull> onda ok
<calmpitbull> mozda glupo pitanje al kaj ako nisam na lokalnoj mrezi
<ivoks> pa i koristis to kada nisi na lokalnoj mrezi
<calmpitbull> pa da 
<calmpitbull> drek
<ivoks> npr. pero.com je stroj koji iza sebe ima lokalnu mrezu 192.168.0.x
<calmpitbull> ok
<ivoks> ssh username@pero.com -L 5900:192.168.0.123:5900
<calmpitbull> pero com moze biti naravno i IP
<calmpitbull> kaj ne
<ivoks> i onda je 5900 sa stroja 192.168.0.123 sad 5900 na tvom stroju
<ivoks> naravno da moze biti ip
<calmpitbull> ma nis idem ja probat...bolje da vidim kako se to radi, al moram prije otvorit port 
<calmpitbull> ma nis idem ja probat pa se javim
<calmpitbull> :)
<calmpitbull> jer ovak mogu do jutra
<ivoks> kakav port?
<ivoks> ne moras nista otvarati
<ivoks> samo ne mozes kao obican korisnik napraviti tunel na lokalni port < 1024
 * calmpitbull ne slusa vise, hvala na infu, bude zeznua pa sredio....Siler je rekao da se tako najvise nauci
 * Mmike instalirava jos dodatnih 2GB paketa koje je maknuo prilikom upgradea (razne ige, nezuiz, warsow i tako to) :)
<calmpitbull> warsow se igra....tko to igra
<calmpitbull> mislim pitam jer bi i ja :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, a ja igruljim malcice
<Mmike> nije bas da sam neka faca
<calmpitbull> budem i ja probal malo
<Mmike> He: You suck!
<Mmike> She: And swallow!
<ivoks> zna netko...
<ivoks> ako imam varijable pero1="nesto" i pero2="drugo"
<ivoks> (bash)
<ivoks> je li moguce nesto tipa:
<ivoks> for i in `seq 1 2`; do
<ivoks> if [ "${pero$i} -eq "nesto" ]; then
<ivoks> ...
<ivoks> dakle, nesto kao nested variabla
<Mmike> expr ?
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/006
<Mmike> ubaci pero1 i pero2 varijable u array pero
<ivoks> hm da, to je isto opcija
<Mmike> po defaultu se grozi takvih stvari,makroa i inoga,... je handy, al' ce ti se sranje potkrasti prije ili kasnije
<ivoks> ne znam jesam li ja lud il kaj
<ivoks> prio[v1]=1
<ivoks> prio[v2]=2
<ivoks> echo ${prio[v1]}
<ivoks> 2
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> ne voli slova
<Mmike> prio[0], prio[1]
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> btw, ivoks
<Mmike> if [ .. ]
<Mmike> nemoj koristiti
<Mmike> koristi if [[ ... ]]
<Mmike> [ je externa test naredba
<Mmike> [[ je bash built-in
<ivoks> da, da...
<Mmike> mater kako je ovaj nagios zdrkan :/
<HmmZ0r> reci mike sto te muci
<ivoks> zar nitko nema taj usrani solio classic kod nas?
 * SilverSpace ganja helikopter po sobi
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kraj-nadogradnji-desire/109344.aspx
<SilverSpace> kaj ga ovi seruckaju malo bi malo ne bi
<SilverSpace> pa malo bi
<SilverSpace> poceo mi titrat monitor lagano skoro da se ne primjeti
<SilverSpace> i sad kad otstekao ventilator sa ploce koji ima regulator brzine sve ok
<SilverSpace> imam osjecaj da cu sad shebati ubuntu
<SilverSpace> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SilverSpace> prozori samo skacu sa pitanjima
<MmikeDOMA> Bem ti struju
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: bas gledam na facebook htc i pise Suprotno onome što smo najavili, HTC Desire će ipak dobiti Gingerbread update.
<calmpitbull> prije 3 sata su stavili gore
<calmpitbull> tak da bug laze
<calmpitbull> :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull:  ne laze
<Mmike> ?
<SilverSpace> nego su se predomislili u meduvremenu
<calmpitbull> da da
<calmpitbull> tak se kaze kad te ulove...ne ne samo sam se predomisljao
<calmpitbull> :)
<SilverSpace> bilo je da ce dobit prije par mjeseci 
<SilverSpace> pa su danas rekli da nec
<SilverSpace> i opet danas da bi
<SilverSpace> pritisak javnosti
<calmpitbull> ma ionak to meni nis ne znaci
<calmpitbull> he he
<SilverSpace> ni meni
<calmpitbull> imam desire i koristim ga kao mali comp
<calmpitbull> i to je to :)
<SilverSpace> ja fakat ne znam kaj cu uzeti 
<calmpitbull> mislim ja sam za htc
<SilverSpace> kao sljedeci telefon
<calmpitbull> al kolko love zelis potrosit to je to
<SilverSpace> aplle sigurno necu
<calmpitbull> ma ja cu ostat kod htcja
<calmpitbull> ma ni sanse
<SilverSpace> ugovor mi sad negdje istice
<SilverSpace> u vip-u
<calmpitbull> uzmi htc uzmi htc evo 3d
<calmpitbull> ako imaju
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu pricekati jos godinu dana
<calmpitbull> a koji imas sada
<SilverSpace> htc legend
<calmpitbull> ma super
<Mmike> taj legend je tako super telefon
<calmpitbull> ja cu imat desire dok fakat ne naprave nesto sto mi je bas nuzno potrebno
<SilverSpace> da ja sam zadovoljan
<SilverSpace> idem dalje vjezbat letenje 
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> letenje?
<SilverSpace> napunila se baterija
<calmpitbull> aaaa helic
<SilverSpace> RC helikopter
<calmpitbull> uzivaj
<calmpitbull> a ja idem skidat skembu rofl
<Neuromanc> nda, ja cu dobiti Blackberryja na kraju....
<ivoks> treba se maknut od htca
<ivoks> uzet samsung il nesto
<calmpitbull> ima friend samsung i nije bas nesto 
<calmpitbull> barem meni, al sve je kak vjerujes 
<calmpitbull> ja sam i asus man 
<calmpitbull> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-Lts92I0zE&feature=player_embedded
<ivoks> Let's prepare the answer by introducing the concepts:
<ivoks> First, indirection (seriously; never use this unless you're mentally ill or have some other bad excuse for writing hacks).
<Mmike> ivoks, ? :)
<ivoks> a nis, zanimljiv komentar :)
<Mmike> na stso?
<Mmike> na sto?
<Mmike> jebemti zagreb i vruce vrijeme!
<SilverSpace> hm brzo potrosi bateriju
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mojoj zeni traje 2 dana
<Mmike> meni je super sto je malecki
<Mmike> desire je ogroman
<Mmike> i nikako mi ne lezi nit u ruci nit u djepu
<Mmike> a o kvaliteti ekrana da ne pricam
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CA8OMo_m4k
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma ne legendu nego helikopteru :))
<Mmike> aha :)
<calmpitbull> Mmike: rofl
<SilverSpace> Mmike: meni dva ili tri dana 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj video neki
<SilverSpace> nemogu upravljati i snimati :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCdClR2zlGM
<SilverSpace> trebao bi kameru za glavu precvrstit ko ovaj lik
<SilverSpace> ja bi sigurno po grmlju i ogradi :)
<ivoks> ok, ti helici su fora
<ivoks> ali sad da bi bas zabrijao na filmove...
<ivoks> meni su bed svi ti smartphonovi jer su baterije kratke... ne mogu otici na kornate na 4-5 dana, a da telefon i dalje radi
<Mmike> kad mijenjam nesto u /etc/cron.*
<Mmike> jel' moram restartati cron?
<Mmike> ivoks, tocno to :) ja idem na kornate u 8mom mjesecu i neznam kaj cu s telefonom :) doduse, mogu na brodu ga punit, al'... :)
<ivoks> ja sam kupio solarni punjac
<ivoks> ali govno nije doslo s niti jednim adaptorom
<Mmike> skripte u /etc/cron.* nesmiju imati . u sebi
<Mmike> "If  neither  the  --lsbsysinit  option nor the --regex option is given then the names must consist entirely of upper and lower case
<Mmike>        letters, digits, underscores, and hyphens.
<Mmike> "
<dodobas> yello
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> bok, momci
<Mmike> kak' ste kaj?
<dodobas> o Mmike, evo super 
<hbogner> Mmike, gladno, ali inace supe :D
<hbogner> *r
<dodobas> imam jos jedan extra dan za napraviti prezentaciju :D
<hbogner> jel netko zna kad ce rezultati ankete sa dorscluc
<Mmike> dodobas,  :) pa to je puno :)
<Mmike> hbogner, heh
<chaky> ima li ista bolje nego raditi nadogradnju Fedore (14 -> 15) dok vanka grmi, nevrijeme se sprema
<dodobas> nikako da probam fedoru... svaki put se sjetim RPMa i oracleta... brrr
<chaky> :)
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> nadograditi bilo sto drugo
<hbogner> chaky, ima, loviti munje na nebu sa foticem :D
<chaky> ali njihov preupgrade alat je Boze sacuvaj! Sve super, ako koristis od Fedore grub, ali ako je neki drugi (kao kod mene), onda nakon skidanja paketa, otvaras grub.cfg i rucno dodajes linije za pokrenuti upgrade proces kod bootanja
 * Mmike ide veceras fotkat pomracinu
<hbogner> Mmike, di ides?
<Mmike> na crmrok
<hbogner> kolega me zvao u goricu jer ce tamo biti s teleskopima
<hbogner> i isao bi da sutr nemam ispit :(
<dodobas> hbogner: koji sad?
<hbogner> fizikalna :)
<dodobas> oh joj...
<hbogner> nije da cu proci, ali bar se spremam
<dodobas> to je pozitivno
<hbogner> to sto znam d anecu proci, ili to sto se spremam? :D
<dodobas> to sto spremas ispit...
<hbogner> aha :D
<Mmike> terapija? :)
<chaky> hbogner: da, ali jos nije mrak. Jer treba mi min 10-15 sek. ekspozicije (ovisi koliko su munje ucestale) da bi se ulovila koja. Jos nije dobar mrak.
<Mmike> kaj nije maximum oko 21:30 ?
<ivoks> to je veceras?
<ivoks> pa jel se uopce vidi mjesec?
<ivoks> super. recenica godine:
<ivoks> Each (commodity) node has 8 cores and 12 TB of storage.
<ivoks> to je commodity :)
<ivoks> Currently we have 2 major clusters:
<ivoks> A 1100-machine cluster with 8800 cores and about 12 PB raw storage.
<ivoks> A 300-machine cluster with 2400 cores and about 3 PB raw storage.
<ivoks> nis od slikanja
<ivoks> neki veliki oblak se nasrao
<hbogner> ivoks, imas vremena do ponoci za slikanje pomrcine
<ivoks> ovaj oblak se ne mice
<ivoks> al mogao bi na brdo, pa sta ulovim, ulovim
<ivoks> zalazak bi mogao biti fora
<ivoks> aj... vidimo se
<hbogner> ajde
<hbogner> vidio sam biciklisticku snimku
<hbogner> ti vozio?
<SilverSpace> evo jos jedan
<SilverSpace> padaju sa motora ko kruske
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jebemti
<Mmike> cameo me odjebo
<Mmike> 'nemamo nista slobodno, nazovite za 20 minuta'
<Mmike> jebosamvammater :)
<jelly-home> pusti, bar su iskreni.  Na pocetku su govorili stize za 15 minuta i onda se ne pojavi 40
<jelly-home> bit ce u sranjima dok god ne dobiju dozvolu za 2-3 puta vise vozila
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> podrzavam ih skroz
<jelly-home> s obzirom na cijenu, da :-D
<ivoks> hbogner: da, ja vozio
<hbogner> zgodna ruta
<hbogner> jesi ju mozda snimio s gps-om :D
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> http://apps.facebook.com/cardiotrainer/
<ivoks> imas na facebooku moj profil
<ivoks> pa pogledaj sto sam jucer vozio
<ivoks> na snimci je 5min od 60 minuta voznje
<SilverSpace> http://h-i-g-h.org/mobile-phone-of-2014/
<SilverSpace> eh
<hbogner> ivoks, da, al nemrem vidjeti kaj si ti vozio, imam samo opciju za upload svog, al nije ni toliko bitno sad
<ivoks> na mom profilu ne mozes vidjeti?
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<hbogner> hmm, ima murter na bingu mogao bi to malo nacrtati na osm-u :D
<hbogner> ivoks, vidim samo koliko sati i kilometara u brojkama, ali nevidim rutu
<hbogner> tj bar ja nemogu naci
<hbogner> nisam bas neki facebljak strucnjak
<ivoks> nemas google kartu iznad?
<ivoks> sa play sterlicom
<hbogner> a vidi stvarno
<hbogner> taman tamo nije nista ucrtano: http://osm.org/go/xd4S0CiG--
<hbogner> salji gpx ako ti se da pa to nacrtamo
<ivoks> ne da mi se
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> :P
<hbogner> ma nisma mislio sad
<ivoks> ova karta je ionako kriva
<ivoks> moja ulica je ucrtana kao, valjda, kozji put :)
<hbogner> koja google ili osm?
<ivoks> osm
<hbogner> to se lako ispravi
<hbogner> tvoja je ona smedje iscrtkana?
<hbogner> to je za makadam
<ivoks> pa cesta je makadam
<hbogner> vidi se da je makadam na satelitskoj snimci
<hbogner> kak ti se zove ulica?
<hbogner> evo nacrtao sam ti kucu kolko mislim
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> odoh ja lagano
<hbogner> laku noc
<zvacet> treba mi savjet za prijevod
<CrazyLemon> ja čuo da itranslate4.eu dijeli takve savjete :>
<CrazyLemon> hm..samo google translate je tamo za hrvatsku..baš nemate nikakav drugi translate engine ? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-16
<zvacet> U xfburn nalazim izraz "Burn Composition" "Composition name" to bi tebalo po smislu biti ono Å¡to je u Braseru projekt 
<zvacet> kako to prevesti,a da nije projekt 
<ivoks> yay
<ivoks> prvi ec2 server
<zvacet> dakle,nema prijedloga?,
<zvacet> hvala
<ivoks> To resolve Desire's memory issue and enable the upgrade to Gingerbread, we will cut select apps from the release. 
<ivoks> Look for status updates starting next week. We apologize for any confusion.
<dodobas> ste probali pylmouth splash screen ?
<dodobas> super izgleda :D
<Cooleech> Dobro jutro svima, koliko vas god ima! :)
<obruT> opet ovi neki o dobrim jutrima, otkad je jutro dobro ?
<obruT> ajd ok, dobro je kad se probudis i skuzis da ti je pimpac u nekim zenskim ustima :)
<obruT> al inace ne :)
<Cooleech> obruT: E, jesi ga sad... da ne napišem što...
<dodobas> obruT: bojim se pitati sto je onda super ?
<Cooleech> Jutro je dobro, pogotovo kad te netko (ili nešto?) probudi... ;)
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> dodobas: kaj, tek je sad stiglo u arch? :)
 * drj_cro jucer postao drugi put tata :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: cestitam!
<drj_cro> hvala :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: drugi put kad se budes vraco iz amerike cu morat zicat 2 kamiona,ne vise 1 :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: :) e hvala za cugu i voznju
<ivoks> drj_cro: bio sam skroz sheban, nisam ni skuzio kaj se desava oko mene
<Cooleech> drj_cro: Čestitam i ja!
<drj_cro> ivoks: ma nije bed,napravio si mi veliku uslugu,i mali je bio presretan sa igrackom :)
<ivoks> ajde super
<drj_cro> Cooleech: thnx
<Cooleech> np
<Cooleech> sin ili kći?
<drj_cro> sad je glavni manga u drustvu,ima kamion iz crtica kakvog niko nema :)
<drj_cro> sin br 2 :)
<drj_cro> radim ekipu za lan partije 
<Cooleech> e, tome triba dvaput čestitat! :D
<ivoks> drj_cro: za dva kamiona cu trebati posebni avion :)
<Cooleech> ja iman jednog, ali vrijednog sina od 10 godina, samo šta on voli igre koje ja ne volim... :P Ništa od lan partija :( ;(
<ivoks> ja nemam ni jednog; tj., ako ne racunam samog sebe
<Cooleech> i ovisi o čemu govoriš! :D
<jelly-home> o kamionima?
<Cooleech> @jelly: :D baš!
<obruT> drj_cro: cestitam !
<dodobas> ivoks: u archu je bilo prije fedore :D
<Cooleech> Listening: Death - Flesh And The Power It Holds
<Cooleech> *headbangs*
<dodobas> hehe http://is.gd/PaSSlt
<Cooleech> dodobas: http://realy-funny.com/pictures/2010/12/Haha-LOL.jpg
<drj_cro> obruT: thnx
<Cooleech> Ova je cura doslovno shvatila izjavu "Je**Å¡ Windowse! http://www.sexyandfunny.com/images/totem2.gif
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> a jeste culi za 3d porn?
<dodobas> Mmike: imas primjer ? :D
<Mmike> imas 3d naocale?
<Mmike> 3d telku?
<Mmike> ili tako nesto? :)
<Cooleech> Mmike: Å¡to sa 3D pornom?
<Mmike> sto i sa ostalim pornom :)
<Cooleech> haha :D da.. :P
<Mmike> http://www.3dxstar.com/
<drj_cro> lol,daj zamisli lik se okrene i strcne prema kameri,a svi ovi sa 3d ocalama bjeze pod stolice :)
<Cooleech> :D
<Cooleech> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiE6nr1S-Kk - kao ovo?
<drj_cro> ah uzas 
<Cooleech> hehe
<obruT> jebemti php
<Cooleech> Å¡to ne Å¡tima, obruT?
<Mmike> obruT, jel' te ugrizlo? :)
<Mmike> php-drek :)
<obruT> ma nabijem ga na strpos
<obruT> funkcija vraca i int i boolean
<obruT> nes ti jezika
<Cooleech> open source je.. pa popravi :) :) :)
<obruT> sto ne vraca -1 ak ne nadje...
<Cooleech> vraća FALSE valjda
<Cooleech> a ako ne nađe, valjda vraća 1
<Cooleech> e, ovo je glupo: This function may return Boolean FALSE, but may also return a non-Boolean value which evaluates to FALSE, such as 0 or "".
<Cooleech> kod bash-a je suprotno: 1 znači grešku :P
<obruT> funkcija vraca poziciju stringa unutar drugog stringa
<obruT> sto moze bit od 0 pa do koliko vec
<Cooleech> da, kužim
<Cooleech> String Position - strpos
<dodobas> obruT: a substr? ili kako vec?
<obruT> no funkcije bi trebale uvijek vracat ISTI tip podataka
<obruT> a ne, malo jedan tip, malo drugi
<Cooleech> jbg..
<obruT> idealno bi bilo da vraca negativan broj ako ne nadje nist
<obruT> dodobas: substr je nesto sasma drugo :)
<obruT> nije bed koristit ni strpos, samo trebas malo vise hendlinga, ali je braindamaged
<dodobas> obruT: pa jel radi? drugacij?
<Cooleech> obruT: znači strpos ti ga strpo'? :D
<obruT> dodobas: strpos trazi string u stringu, substr vadi string iz stringa :)
<dodobas> obruT: jes, ali ako to sto izvadi nije '', onda ga je nasao, right ?
<obruT> dodobas: ali vadi po indeksu, ne po patternu :)
<dodobas> mozda se ponasa uniformnije
<Cooleech> dodobas: mislim da obruT-u treba pozicija stringa
<dodobas> onda onaj neki substrsrch... what ever
<obruT> to je onda nesto novo za sto ne znam
<obruT> mogo po regexpima radit, ali to je samo kompliciranje
<obruT> no poanta nije kako to napravit, nego kako je to jako lose rijeseno u php-u
<dodobas> jes jes :D
<Cooleech> gibam.. poz ekipa!
<Mmike> Jeps, na nvidiji ne radi restore-from-hibernate
<Mmike> Tja. Jos cu se na ATI prebaciti :)
<dodobas> Mmike: sad me podsjeti da probam ... meni na suspend nije radila mrezna... nakon sto se probudio
<dodobas> hmm
<dodobas> sad radi :D
<dodobas> wow... ovo je valjda prvi put da radi
<dodobas> ikad :D
<Mmike> meni na ovom thinkpadu nikad hibernate nije radio
<Mmike> suspend radi ok
<Mmike> al' hibernate ne
<Mmike> wo!
<Mmike> radi!
<Mmike> samo traje malo dulje :)
<Mmike> wo wo wo wo wo :) go, natty, go! :0
<Mmike> ok, bilo bi previse ocekivati da tmobile usbstick proradi od prve :0
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> vip i tele2 rade
<ivoks> neki stickovi zahtijevaju usb modswitch
<ivoks> u principu se instalira usb-modeswitch i to je to
 * ivoks ceka susjeda iz Vancovera da se konacno 'probudi' i da puknem od smijeha dok sjedimo na kavi na plazi :)
<ivoks> mozda jos uvijek place... :D
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> trebao sam rebootati stroj, nakon hibernatea nije radilo
<Mmike> idem probat na drugi laptop sad
<Mmike> pribavio sam i neki desire
<Mmike> pa mislim da cu i to na moru imati
<Mmike> sav sam otehnikaljen :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko radis dok si na moru? Tj, u biti, kol'ko prometa dnevno zvaces?
<Mmike> i dalje mi se wifi gasi na desiretu 
<Mmike> zanimljivo je i slijedece - thinkpad, gdje sam upgradeirao ubuntue od 6.06, cim enejblam wireless, spoji se :)
<Mmike> HP-drekbook, uvijek me pita password, tj, dobijem onaj prozorcic, password je vec upisan, i moram kliknuti 'connect'
<Mmike> na oba laptopa 11.04 :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa imam adsl
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> ensemble deploy wordpress
<ivoks> ensemble deploy mysql
<ivoks> ensemble add-relation wordpress mysql
<ivoks> i bam, fail-over, cloud, wordpress
<ivoks> http://ec2-50-19-128-230.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<Mmike> taman sam krenuo hvaliti kako networkmanager konacno radi
<Mmike> kad ono
<Mmike> ne radi :)
<Mmike> nemrem disableati wireless nit upaliti broadband :)
<Mmike> na ovom HP laptopu :)
<ivoks> kad kliknes na njega ne mozes onemoguciti wifi?
<Mmike> neki kurac se zdrko
<Mmike> nemrem kliknuti na nista
<Mmike> kliknem na 'edit connections'
<Mmike> i ne otvori mi se onaj prozor
<Mmike> vjerojatno zato sto je izasao laptop iz suspenda
<Mmike> nista, probajmo dobri stari reboot
<Mmike> da, nesh se potrga za suspenda
<Mmike> jer onaj meni 'more networks' se opce nije iscrtavao
<Mmike> iako je wireless radio 
<Mmike> i sad se dakako opet nece spojiti, i moram kliknuti na 'connect to mirakul' i onda ce raditi
<Mmike> bwah
<calmpitbull> koji je dobar program za cekiranje svoje mreze....odnosno konstantno skeniranje mreze....nesto kao xarp
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi probao restartati network manager servis?
<ivoks> calmpitbull: tcpdump?
<Mmike> ivoks, nisam, nakon reboota radi
<Mmike> Tmobile, hocu rec.
<Mmike> Wireless ne radi, moram opet upisivati password, tj, kliknuti na ok
<ivoks> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/13789159.stm
<ivoks> wifi ti ne radi niti nakon obicnog bootanja?
<ivoks> (bez intervencije)
<Mmike> ne, radi wifi
<Mmike> samo sto se nece nakaciti na AP, pokusava, pokusava, i onda izleti onaj prozor di biram enkripciju i tipkam password
<Mmike> tamo samo kliknem 'ok' i odmah se spoji
<Mmike> na drugom laptopu to radi ok
<ivoks> probaj obrisati mrezu, pa ju ponovno postaviti
<calmpitbull> meni probleme radi wicd network manager...a inace sve oke
<ivoks> pa zasto si to uopce instalirao?
<calmpitbull> imao od prije
<calmpitbull> zakja instalirao? kakvo je to uopce pitanje
<ivoks> pa ne dodje po defaultu
<ivoks> to je zamjena za network manager
<calmpitbull> instaliras da vidis kako radi
<calmpitbull> ti nikada to ne napravis?
<ivoks> za ne-gnome sucelja
<jelly> jel mogu ja odgovorit, "zato sto je N-M smece koje nema per-user konfiguraciju nego per-DE, i za svaki DE moras posebno podesavat mrezu"
<calmpitbull> tako je
<jelly> povikas seljaci
<jelly> e
<calmpitbull> pa nisam ja zagovarao taj N-M, nego da sam g imao instaliranog...bemu sunce
<Mmike> jelly, pa, na laptopu je to i ok
<Mmike> recimo :)
<Mmike> ivoks, probao, ne radi
<calmpitbull> kako dodat sudo nekom korsniku preko terminala
<dodobas> sudo terminal :D
<calmpitbull> ok:-S
<calmpitbull> nekom drugom korisniku ne sebi....boze dragi
<obruT> aaaaaaaaaaa org.postgresql.util.PSQLException: An I/O error occured while sending to the backend..
 * obruT se ide bacit pod trajvan
<dodobas> obruT: to izgleda kao java ? :)
<ivoks> jelly: netocno
<ivoks> jelly: nema per-user, ali ima per-system
<ivoks> jelly: znaci, ne mozes sloziti da kada se netko ulogira u shellu da se neka mreza digne (iako postoje instrumenti za sloziti takvo sto)
<ivoks> jelly: ali mozes sloziti konfiguraciju koja ce biti system-wide i koja ce raditi ulogirao se korisnik ili ne
<obruT> dodobas: je, java je :P
<ivoks> ono sto sucksa u NM-u je to sto ne mozes ostvariti dvije VPN veze u isto vrijeme
<obruT> slucajno sam sad otkrio programcic iptab :) nisam ni znao za to :)
<calmpitbull> ti jos uvjek o tome
<Mmike> obruT, ai? :) I/O error? Budi samo siguran da ti je to jdbc bacio a da nije propagirana poruka od postgresa, jer, ako je, onda imas veliki bed :)
<Mmike> jeps, vpn i nm ne idu skupa. Ja to koristim preko openvpn.confa, i radi super :)
<ivoks> jelly: osim toga, postoji i CLI interface za N-M
<obruT> Mmike: sad istrazujemo sta se dogadja, ali moguce da je neki timeout pri 2 phase commita
<Mmike> obruT, pa sto vele postgres logovi?
<obruT> radi se transakcija na oracle i postgres bazi, na oracletu pukne pa ni na postgresu nema nist
<obruT> u postgres logovima nista pametno :)
<obruT> WARNING:  terminating connection because of crash of another server process
<obruT> DETAIL:  The postmaster has commanded this server process to roll back the current transaction and exit, because another server process exited abnormally and possibly corrupted shared memory.
<obruT> HINT:  In a moment you should be able to reconnect to the database and repeat your command.
<obruT> a ima i nekakvih djidjamidja ;)
<obruT> ne znam koju kitu u pg_log/* fajlovima nemaju timestamp na pocetku svake linije :P
<Mmike> pg_log?
<Mmike> mislis na pg_xlog?
<obruT> mislim na pg_log
<obruT> direktorij s tekstualnim logovima
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ono sto je u /var/log/postgres inace
<Mmike> ili di vec
<Mmike> pa slozi si postgres da ti logira to
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj imate to slozeno da ne logira :)
<Mmike> vidi:
<obruT> logira on dio toga, ali ne previse
<Mmike> 2011-06-16 11:44:38.911 CEST [10549] <postgres@postgres> [10.0.0.10(56506)] authentication  LOG:  could not receive data from client: Connection reset by peer
<Mmike> 2011-06-16 11:44:38.911 CEST [10549] <postgres@postgres> [10.0.0.10(56506)] authentication  LOG:  unexpected EOF within message length word
<obruT> ima hrpa konekcija i upita, detaljni logovi bi brzo pojeli prostor, a stvar inace radi stabilno pa ono...
<obruT> sad su se pocele dogadjati neke pizdarije, ali mislim da znam di je problem
<obruT> cekam ekipu da izreproducira
<ivoks> u mrezi
<Mmike> obruT, pa logiras samo sranja, eventualno kverije koji traju dulje od X milisekundi
<Mmike> i logiranje bg_writera i autovacuuma svakako
<Mmike> O DEBILA!
<Mmike> lik mi rebootao server :)
<Mmike> veli, radio sam upgrade aplikacije
<Mmike> i rebooto kistru
<jelly> ivoks: ne moras mi pricat, sve to znam
<Mmike> Sva djeca u razredu su se slikala za grupnu razrednu fotku, i učiteljica ih poslje uvjerava da kupe sliku:
<Mmike> - “Djeco, pomislite samo, za dvadeset godina kad budete gledali sliku, reći
<Mmike> ćete: Ovo je Ana, ona je frizerka, a vidi i Vladu, on je liječnik…”
<Mmike> A Ivica iz pozadine dobaci:
<Mmike> - “A ovo je učiteljica, ona je mrtva.”
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<obruT> ajme... PHP .... socket_read vraca string s podacima koje procita, prazan string ako nema vise podataka za citanje, FALSE ako je doslo do greske...
<obruT> server vrati string "0" i upit koji provjerava za FALSE to uhvati :)
<obruT> da nema === ne bi mogo nist napravit :)
<obruT> evo odma sam ogladnio, odo jest :)
<calmpitbull> dobar tek
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je PHP
<Mmike> jedan lib radi ovako
<Mmike> drugi onako
<Mmike> treci ima svoje neke brije
<Mmike> cetvrti opce ne radi logicno nego, eto
<Mmike> peti baca exceptione
<Mmike> ovaj ima lude error levele
<Mmike> uzas nad uzasima!
<calmpitbull> kaj sam ispal
<calmpitbull> damn
<calmpitbull> ima netko kakvu informaciju o kakvom poslu za pocetnika....
<Mmike> calmpitbull, kaj bi radio?
<calmpitbull> sve kaj ima veze sa kompjutorima
<calmpitbull> ili nesto poput administracije da dobijem iskustvo
<calmpitbull> moze i prodaja 
<calmpitbull> pricam i slovenski ako to nekome nesto znaci
<civija> znas li programirat na slovenskom?
<calmpitbull> moze
<calmpitbull> samo ne pseudokod
<ivoks> a kaj znas?
<calmpitbull> e tu nastaje problem
<calmpitbull> he he
<ivoks> jeste vidli ovo
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYvSN0jMdnk
<calmpitbull> cak sam i napravil logo za http://ubuntu-slovenija.blogspot.com
<calmpitbull> ako te zanima kaj znam programirat je bolje da kazem da sam totalni pocetnik sa c++.... imam diplomu za c# in .net al nisam radio u struci pa sam vecinu zaboravil... najvise sam za rijesavanje problema sa kompom vecih problemov i tak...recimo kao sluzba za korisnike, to kao i radim za pola kvarta :) onda znam se sluzit alatima kao sto su adobe, i tako 
<Mmike> uzmi python
<Mmike> prouci malo kako radi
<Mmike> skuzi cherrypy
<Mmike> i mozda imam posla za tebe
<calmpitbull> ok
<calmpitbull> moze
<Mmike> nije neki pretjerano mudar, nit mogu nesto presuper platiti, al' pomoci ce ti da naucis pythona malo, pa eto
<Mmike> ako znas programirati (a znas, cim imas C# i C++ iskustva) python ces za cas poloviti
<calmpitbull> samo da dobijem iskustvo
<calmpitbull> super hvala ti
<calmpitbull> evo idem odmah proucit python
<ivoks> Mmike: a zakaj mi ne objedinimo taj posao? :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol niko ne trza kaj se prepolovio
<ivoks> idem na zrak
<Mmike> ivoks, neznam :) jel' to ukljucuje i moje bavljenje kayacima? :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, samo daj :) plus, lakse je programirati uciti kad imas konkretan zadatak neki :)
<calmpitbull> znam
<Mmike> calmpitbull, pitanje koje uvijek pitam: koja je razlika izmedju for i while petlje? 
<Mmike> iako C++ bas nije dobar jezik za taj primjer jel' ima zdrkanu for sintaksu, al' dobro :)
<Mmike> generalno, koja je razlika? :)
<obruT> tko ne zna programirat na slovenskom ? function ampaktudi ( ) { return ("seveda"); }
<calmpitbull> pa recimo po mome for je bolja petlja
<calmpitbull> he he
<Mmike> calmpitbull, nah, wrong answer :) try again :)
<calmpitbull> :)
<Mmike> iako, velim C/C++/C#/Java/PHP imaju zdrkanu for petlju :)
<Mmike> ok, ajmo rec onda, foreach i while
<Mmike> btw, jeste vidli sort algoritam u bashu: http://flarsen.com/sleep_sort.php 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> calmpitbull, ukratko: za for petlju znas koliko ce se puta izvrsiti prije nego udjes u nju, za while ne znas. 
<calmpitbull> necu lagat....bas procital kako to tocno funkcionira na pythonu
<Mmike> razlicita im je primjena
<Mmike> iako mosh jednu simulirat drugom, al' to u principu ne radis
<Mmike> i da, C ima zdrkanu for petlju jer mozes napisati: for (;;) { }
<rsedak> jutro
<calmpitbull> Mmike: najbolje da se idem bacit na to...sto prije
 * calmpitbull brzo uci
<calmpitbull> zato i je pas :_9
<calmpitbull> :)
<rsedak> a kaj se uci?
<rsedak> Ocu to: http://technic.lego.com/en-US/Products/default.aspx#8043 :-)
<Mmike> rsedak, prejebeno!
<rsedak> i nema ga za kupiti u cor, nasao sam samo ovo: http://technic.lego.com/en-US/Products/default.aspx#8258
<ivoks> Mmike: ne
<ivoks> Mmike: to je bonus; mozes se opustiti ako zelis :)
<ivoks> meni bi trebao bash algoritam koji ce mi sortirati keyeve arraya prema velicini valuea tih keyeva
<Mmike> #define velicinu valuea
 * Mmike bi fakat sutra morao po ljetne gume :)
<ivoks> Mmike: float
<ivoks> znaci:
<ivoks> k1:1.0
<ivoks> k2:0.2
<ivoks> k3:1.4
<ivoks> k4:1.1
<Mmike> ivoks, to bi trebalo biti jednostavno
<Mmike> aj sam da nazovem ove gumocuvaoce
<ivoks> i da onda dobijem array {k2:0.2,k1:1.0,k4:1.1,k3:1.4}
<ivoks> a mozda i na krivi nacin pristupam problemu
<ivoks> mislim da je to slucaj
<SilverSpace> rsedak: jutro 
<SilverSpace> rsedak: stigo mi helich
<SilverSpace> ovaj radi :)
<rsedak> i? jel radi?
<rsedak> \o/ :-D
<rsedak> SilverSpace: http://technic.lego.com/en-US/Products/default.aspx#8258
<rsedak> ocui to
<rsedak> Ocu to :-)
<rsedak> Ali i to: http://technic.lego.com/en-US/Products/default.aspx#8043
<rsedak> SilverSpace: morat cemo se naci pa odraditi let helikopterima :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cek kad uzmen http://ardrone.parrotshopping.com/de/p_ardrone_main.aspx
<rsedak> :-) sad ti moras biti bolji od mene :-P
<Mmike> ajde, dolare, narasti vise!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: daj suti :)
<Mmike> dolaru?
<Mmike> necu sutit, ima rasts, euro ima otic vrit! :0
<SilverSpace> ko ti kriv kaj imas placu u dolarima :)
<ivoks> tesko da ce dolar rasti
<rsedak> Jp nebih se bunio da je isti iznos ali u Funtama Sterlinga :-)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: uzeo bi samo kaj me hebe carina neda mi se dat pare za carinu
<ivoks> http://ardrone.parrotshopping.com/de/p_ardrone_main.aspx
<rsedak> ivoks: nazalost tocno, moze samo padati, a to znaci trazenje novog posla i trzista
<ivoks> ovo sam vidio u budimpesti
<ivoks> na UDS-u
<ivoks> doduse, imao je kameru, lampice i ARM procesor
<ivoks> svasta je radio :D
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> Ja sam rekao a vo smiste sto cete mi kupiti za Rockas :-D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: si vidio ovo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe6jbNdF35s
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa i inace ima kameru
<rsedak> ivoks: vidio sam to, predobro :-)
<rsedak> ivoks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVPD2CHPyyw&feature=relmfu
<Mmike> ivoks, a hoce, malo, grcka osla kvragu, skoro ce se portugal/spanjolska i ovi razletjeti
<Mmike> a nakon toga, megacrash :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak se ove budale jos nisu dogovorile i prestale trgovat naftom u dolarima
<Mmike> ok, kuzim, u biti :) :)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: procekaj jos godinu i pol pa neces trebati placati carinu
<SilverSpace> rsedak: :)
<rsedak> zapravo dvije :-)
<SilverSpace> mozda i tri
<rsedak> ma kozda su i u sumi?
<rsedak> s/kozda/mozda
<rsedak> vidi se da se nisam naspavao
<SilverSpace> kaj si buljio u mjesec
<rsedak> odradio nocnu 
<ivoks> Mmike: i? kaj onda ak se raspadnu ove drzave?
<ivoks> Mmike: nece zbog toga propasti euro, dapace, ojacat ce
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> dvojim
<ivoks> Mmike: jer ce te drzave biti izbacene iz eurozone
<Mmike> al' bumo vidli :)
<SilverSpace> pazi pucacina http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOSiLqHTQCU
<ivoks> Mmike: a onda euro ostaje na onima koji su sjaci
<jelly> tier1 tier2 eurozone
<ivoks> tako nekako
<ivoks> prvi koji ce ostati bez eura su crnogorci
<jelly> osim sto ce se desiti sranja tipa bune i gradjanski ratovi koji se mogu preliti na susjedstvo
<ivoks> ma da mi je vidjeti sto ce se iz spanjolske preliti na francusku
<ivoks> u najgorem slucaju ce francuzima puknuti film i preorati spanjolsku :)
<ivoks> za nove vinograde
<rsedak> :-) hik :-)
<rsedak> Superhik
<ivoks> spanjolska nikad nije ni bila stabilna zemlja
<ivoks> koliko dugo imaju demokraciju, 40 godina?
<ivoks> nisu nis bolji od nas :)
<Mmike> nda, s jedne strane imas pravo
<Mmike> to za spanjolce :)
<ivoks> a grcka je u eu ionako primljena iz politickih razloga
<ivoks> izlaz na crno more i to
<Mmike> neznam, neznam
<Mmike> bume vidli :)
<Mmike> kroz par mjeseci ce sve to izdesavati :)
<ivoks> kad se njemacka ili francuska zatrese, onda se treba bojati
<ivoks> do tad, pih
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpeBXGJrqMA
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> to velim
<Mmike> odnosno
<Mmike> flje
<SilverSpace> kad ce android market placanje
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiT9NrCXWtc
<ivoks> SilverSpace: rootaj pa ces moci odmah
<SilverSpace> :P
<SilverSpace> vis sad bi i mogao imam windoze
<SilverSpace> ljen sam slozit goldcard
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi vidio fotku mjeseca na facebooku?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> daj :)
<ivoks> pa odi na moj profil
<ivoks> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2174951133807.2131545.1247697124
<jelly> This content is currently unavailable
<ivoks> pa ako nisi na faceu
<jelly> nisam
<ivoks> pa ne znam kak da ti pomognem
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> nema veze
<Mmike> ivoks, ovu zadnju si ti fotkao?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> sve sam ja fotkao
<rsedak> mislim objavljujete link koji nije dostupan obicnom smrtniku
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> idem otvoriti taj profil na fejsbuku
<Mmike> ivoks, to sa tim 250mm objektivom? Fino ti je ispala fotka skroz. To je full size, ili si povecao za na ekran?
<ivoks> da, 250, samo cropano
<ivoks> nikakav resize
<Mmike> Kul! :) 
<ivoks> f/5,6
<ivoks> 1/1000 sec.
<Mmike> zgodno je inace ispod fotke napisati koji iso, koji focal range, brzinu
<ivoks> 250,0 (lens)
<Mmike> ISO?
<ivoks> ISO 400
<ivoks> Canon EOS REBEL T2i
<Mmike> iz ruke?
<ivoks> iz ruke
<SilverSpace> hocu vidjet tu mjesecinu :)
<Mmike> Nije losa za iz ruke, fakat nije losa!
<ivoks> imam ih 10ak
<jelly> rsedak: ne nasjedaj!
<Mmike> Preporuka, fixiraj fotic na nesto, upali autookidac, spusti ISO na 100, suzi blendu (f/11 ili vise), i fotkni onda
<Mmike> i fotkaj u RAWu takve fotke
<rsedak> jelly ma vec je gotovo :-)
<Mmike> imas LightZone, u javi pisano, radi na ubuntuu vrlo vrlo ok
<rsedak> nasjeo :-)
<Mmike> kad ti kaze da je 'expired', obrisi ~/.java direktorij :)
<Mmike> one nocne fotke, puno bolje ce ti izgledati
<Mmike> samo, doduse LightZone trazi malo truda i vremena i zivaca i tako :)
<ivoks> ovo mi je bio prvi foto session s novim foticem
<ivoks> ima vremena
<Mmike> kuzim, kuzim :)
<Mmike> Defaulti koje ganjas, tehnicki: uvijek sto manji iso (vidi jel' tvoj fotic ima autoiso, al' u kontekstu da ga drzi uvijek na minimumu - moj nema, i to me izjebe, udjem u taman prostor, fotkam, izadjem van, i zaboravim iso vratiti na 100)
<Mmike> blenda (f-stop), sto je manja (veci f-broj) to je dubinska ostrina veca
<rsedak> eto i ja imam fb profil
<Mmike> a shutter speed neka ti uvijek bude duplo veci od milimetraze. znaci, na 50mm mosh fotkati na 1/100 iz ruke, na 250 mm ti treba bar 1/500
<rsedak> uh
<ivoks> Mmike: sve ja to znam
<Mmike> ok, ti imas IS objektiv, pa mosh spustis malo shutter speed
<ivoks> imam dSLR vec 6 godina
<ivoks> a IS se lijepo cuje dok se covjek koncentrira opaliti do kraja :)
<Mmike> da, i ubije bateriju :) meni baterija traje oko 1000 fotki, sa flashom. Kad nakalemim IS objektiv gore, onda traje 200njak :)
<Mmike> i pogledaj malo o kompoziciji, 3-4 osnovna pravila su :) trecine su majka, zlatni rez ako pokopcas, jos veca majka :) Nikad horizont na pola fotke, etc, etc
<Mmike> i,  bracketing je guba fora za HDRove, al' isto tako, RAW koristi. qtpfsqui je guba programcic (apt-getabilan) za raditi HDRove
<jelly> qtpfswtf
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ apt-cache search qtpfsgui
<Mmike> qtpfsgui - graphical user interface providing a workflow for HDR imaging
<SilverSpace> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/parkirali-automobil-u-kombi-i-sokirali-policiju.html
<SilverSpace> majke ti na kakvu samo ideju dosli
<rsedak> pa ljudi su ustedjeli za gorivo i cestanirnu :-)
<SilverSpace> cuj ti ideju vlade i banaka 
<SilverSpace> za kredite u svicarcima
<SilverSpace> produzit ce kredit za jos dvije godine
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/prepoznajete-li-ovog-mladica-nestao-je-prije-dva-dana-traze-ga-policija-i-obitelj/556960.aspx <- dewy iz 'malcom in the midle'
<PsyTrance> opet netko nestao
<PsyTrance> uzas
<civija> mislim da su ovog maloga nasli
<civija> pobjegao je zbog losih ocjena
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AKTdajHvCk
<rsedak> SilverSpace: sto se cudis, mi smo *prodani* i banke rade sto oce
<SilverSpace> samo da im vratis pare
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si mdadm strucnjak
<obruT> SilverSpace: odluke se nikad nece donijeti na bilo kakvu "stetu" banke... kazem stetu pod navodnicima jer ce banke iovako ionako zaradit
<obruT> isto tako nece na "stetu" investitora
<obruT> sacuvaj boze da se cijene korigiraju
<obruT> sve ce raja to na kraju da plati
<obruT> ovako ili onako
<SilverSpace> da znam 
<SilverSpace> hebi ga kamatari
<obruT> zivjela socijalno osjetljiva drzava
<Mmike> ivoks imam disk koji je sjebat, syslog pokazuje da je sda u komi. Trenutno se polje reparira (mdadm skuzio da je sda dosao k sebi pa rebuilda). Al' kak da to vidim? mdadm -D /dev/md2 mi pokaze da su svi diskovi u 'active sync' i pise da je polje 'rebuilding'
<SilverSpace> 01:00 <    zvacet> U xfburn nalazim izraz "Burn Composition" "Composition name" to bi tebalo po smislu biti  ono Å¡to je u Braseru projekt 
<SilverSpace> ups
<SilverSpace> citam log pa sam kliknuo na kotacic
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bome je naso pitati u jedan sat :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: kak da vidis da rebuilda polje?
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> kak da znam koji disk u polju se gradi iznova
<Mmike> nejga mogu bez straha izcupat
<Mmike> ostale bas i ne :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pitaj :)
<SilverSpace> *priupitaj disk :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> nije rebuildao nego samo checkirao
<Mmike> sad kad actually rebuilda -D pokaze tocno kaj se dehavlje
<Mmike> hm, a pazi ovo:
<Mmike> ded1064:~# hdparm -I /dev/sda
<Mmike> /dev/sda: No such file or directory
<Mmike> iako mi je /dev/md0 na /dev/sda1 i /dev/sda2
<Mmike> isto tako:
<Mmike>     Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State
<Mmike>        0       8      147        0      active sync
<Mmike>        1       8      131        1      active sync
<Mmike> ded1064:~# 
<Mmike> wtf? :)
<Mmike> zdrkani kernel
<ivoks> popizditis cu dobiti
<ivoks> pokusavam nesto isprogramirati, a oko mene se dvije kuce grade
<ivoks> ne mozes zatvoriti vrata jer je vruce
<ivoks> a ovi nabijaju sve u 16
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, si rijesio sortanje?
<ivoks> ma da, to je bio krivi pristup
<jelly> ivoks: pa naravno da se grade, jel pocela sezona ili nije
<jelly> neces valjda graditi kuce PRIJE sezone
<ivoks> pa jedna od njih je moja :D
<ivoks> to sa sezonom je zajeb... ne mogu raditi po zimi, ne mogu u ljeto...
<ivoks> dobro, ja radim samo parking, ne cijelu kucu
<ivoks> al susjed, on slaze katove :D
<Mmike> 29 je
 * Mmike kmeci
<Mmike> http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/astronomy/story/49381/comet_elenin_to_come_close_to_earth_this_fall_1.asp
<Mmike> prvi komentar je nadasve zanimljiv :)
<Mmike> erm, drugi
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> u googlu zabranili koristenje windowsa
<ivoks> Mmike: The effects of the comet on Earth at closest approach will be as inconsequential as that of a mosquito slamming head-on into an ocean-going supertanker.
<ivoks> The comet will pass no closer to us than 84 times the Earth-moon distance.
<ivoks> Applying Isaac Newton’s laws of gravity, this means the comet's tidal pull on Earth -- at closest approach -- will be approximately one-hundred trillionth the force of the moon's tidal pull on Earth. And, we all now know that despite the dreaded Supermoon hype last week, there were no monster storms or earthquakes triggered by our satellite's gravitational tug at closest approach to Earth.
<Mmike> jesi vidio komentar onaj? :)
<ivoks> jesam
<Mmike> jesi istrazio taj dio? :)
<ivoks> a jesi ti proucio navode tog komentara?
<Mmike> navode?
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> to ti velim :)
<Mmike> ovaj otkrio jedno
<Mmike> prica se o drugome :)
<ivoks> ovaj spominje zvijezde Leo
<ivoks> a to nisam nigdje nasao da se navodi kao smjer gdje je otkriven
<ivoks> lik koji ga je otkrio se zove Leonid
<Mmike> http://cometchasing.skyhound.com/comets/2010_X1.pdf
<ivoks> znaci... jos uvijek je ispod horizonta?
<ivoks> ako je to tako, kako onda znamo gdje je? :D
<ivoks> odgovor je: tanjuri se nalaze na obje polutke
<ivoks> pitanje je: zasto netko misli da leonid iz svog WC-a nije mogao gledati podatke s tanjura iz argentine ili australije
<Mmike> pa pise ti
<Mmike> koristio je teleskop u novom meksiku
<Mmike> a taj teleskop nije mogao vidjeti taj dio neba tada
<Mmike> sad, ili taj lik sere
<Mmike> ili ne sere, a ovi su fakat maknuli sve druge informacije pa nemosh vishe trackat to
<Mmike> tko ce znat :)
<Mmike> jer, da, ako prodje na 40M kilometara, to je bezveze :)
<Mmike> mjesec je na 350k kilometara
<Mmike> tako da
<Mmike> nema straha :) 
<Mmike> al' ako ovaj lik ne sere
<Mmike> onda je zanimljivo :)
<ivoks> pise da je radio tamo ne da je koristio teleskop tamo, ako se dobro sjecam
<Mmike> Comet Elenin is coming to the inner-solar system this fall. Comet Elenin (also known by its astronomical name C/2010 X1) was first detected on Dec. 10, 2010, by Leonid Elenin, an observer in Lyubertsy, Russia, who made the discovery "remotely" using the ISON-NM observatory near Mayhill, N.M
<ivoks> mozda je novi marof :)
<ivoks> salim se
<ivoks> nego... gledam ove avione
<ivoks> prije 100 godina ljudi su jos hodali na posao ili u najboljem slucaju jahali :)
<ivoks> koliko se toga promijenilo u 1,5 generaciji
<ivoks> automobili, avioni, put u svemir
<ivoks> strojevi koje je covjek napravio dosli su na kraj suncevog sustava
<ivoks> prije sto godina nismo znali sto se desava u selu do nas
<ivoks> a sad...
<ivoks> sad znamo gdje se svaki iphone nalazi u svakom trenutku :)
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> 100 godina i cuda se dese :)
<jelly-home> samo je jedan ekosustav
<Mmike> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6#diff-1
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> koja smo mi sjebana zemlja
<hbogner> dodje japanski diplomat u hrvatsku i nauci nas jezik
<hbogner> ode nas diplomat u svijet i nezna ni engleski
<ivoks> Mmike: hahahaha!
<jelly-home> svi sve sprdaju sa typoom, a pravi problem je manjak testiranja prije javnog releasea
<jelly-home> s/sve/se/
<ivoks> koristi netko rhel6?
<Mmike> jelly-home, true
<jelly-home> ivoks: "jos ne"
<ivoks> zanimaju me iskustva s multipathom
<jelly-home> u odnosu na RHLE5?
<ivoks> s obzirom da su uklonili patch koji je to koliko-toliko drzao funkcionalnim
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> support matrica veli da trebamo staviti novije verzije firmvera i softvera na storage, ali sestica _je_ unutra
<ivoks> nece to pomoci
<jelly-home> hoce jer imamo SLA u kojem vendor mora ispraviti bug u vremenskom periodu :-)
<ivoks> da mi je to vidjeti
<jelly-home> sto znaci da ako su stavili sesticu unutra, znaci da su je jebeno testirali u labu
<jelly-home> a koji je to patch bio?
<ivoks> LSI?
<jelly-home> ispod je LSI.  Gore je naljepnica IBM ;-)
<ivoks> oh da, ocekuj lom
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> ali imate ugovor, pa eto
<ivoks> javi kad se pojave s patchem
<ivoks> :D
<jelly-home> vecina pametnih stvari ide preko SVCa umjesto drito na storage pa se ne brinem jako
<jelly-home> ak se njuz server razleti, ko ga je
<jelly-home> kad velis LSI pretpostavljam da mislis sve sto ide na RDAC driver?
<ivoks> ma u biti nema veze s vendorom
<ivoks> imam i ja NDA, pa ne smijem pricati
<ivoks> ali... bit ce gadno :D
<jelly-home> onda samo reci kako reproducirati :-)
<ivoks> testiraj fail over fail back
<jelly-home> okidoki
<Mmike> baterija mi traje 2 dana na Desirteu, napuni se u 40ak minuta. Jel' to normalno?
<ivoks> pa super ako traje 2 dana
<ivoks> moja u zadnje vrijeme jedva izdrzi 24h
<ivoks> previse koristim telefon
<jelly-home> ivoks: to ce biti negdje 9-10 mjesec vjerojatno, do tad mozda isprave <g>
<ivoks> pa... tesko
<jelly-home> ivoks: emulex ili qlogic ili kaj na serveru?
<ivoks> mi smo ustanovili gdje je problem
<ivoks> nije bitno kaj je na serveru
<jelly-home> ah. uf 
<ivoks> bitno je samo da imas noviji kernel :)
<ivoks> bez patcha iz 5.
<jelly-home> to ne zvuci dobro
<ivoks> koji je isto los, ali je dobro zamaskirao problem
<jelly-home> dobro je znati
<ivoks> sretno :)
<jelly-home> ide mi na zivce doduse sto se Debian totalno lose ponasa na fiberu sa (ili bez) multipatha
<jelly-home> okines issue_lip sve krepa na 2-3 minute
<ivoks> night
<jelly-home> noc
<Mmike> odo pive neke pit
<Mmike> ajtesevidimo
<SilverSpace> vece
<hbogner> evo na jos jedan mio stavio osm karte :D
<SilverSpace> koji program mio koristi
<hbogner> garmin, mio, igo, mireo
<hbogner> stavio sam sva 4, ali smao garmin ima osm
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> odoh pod tus malo sam danas biciklirao
<SilverSpace> dotrscina
<CrazyLemon> vi ste sportaši..jel šta pomaže (energija i to) kad piješ isostar il je to glupost? :)
<SilverSpace> glupost
<CrazyLemon> znači bolje voda ? :)
<SilverSpace> samo kaj vise smrdis od toga
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-17
<ivoks> dan
<ivoks> iss kak je vruce
<ivoks> idem po pivo
<ivoks> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/255785_223602731002537_100000584363162_818387_2228969_n.jpg
<budz0r> ivoks: pa zar tako rano :)
<ivoks> nego... vec sam popio
<ivoks> index.hr umro :)
<rsedak> Jutro
<obruT> MmikeMRMA: jesi tu ?
<ivoks> di se mogu kupiti dobri bicikli za cca 3000-3500kn?
<ivoks> ono, ukljucujuci i popust za kupovinu u velikim kolicinama
<ivoks> http://www.ciklus.hr/katalog/view/1193/
<ivoks> ovo mi je jako primamljivo
<jelly> ivoks: u tom rangu ih mozes kupit bilo di; sve trgovine ovih dana daju popust 15-20% na list price
<ivoks> ako mi da 20% popusta na 3600kn u cashu, prodat ce 8 komada :)
<jelly> to negdje za po di nema kise i blata? :-)
<ivoks> ne, zasto?
<ivoks> zato sto nema blatobrana?
<ivoks> to je za lokaciju gdje kisa rijetko pada, a kad padne, lokve se osuse isti dan :)
<MmikeMRMA> obruT, sad jesam
 * Mmike stavio ljetne gume
<Mmike> na zimskima se uopce ne vidi da su potrosene :)
<ivoks> samo su se razljepile po asfalatu? :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> imam fotku :)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> ti nemas tweeter :0
<Mmike> cekjos :0
<Mmike> kompliciran je ovaj mobitel
<ivoks> tko nema tviter?
<Mmike> ti
<Mmike> imas?
<Mmike> http://x.twmentor.com/~mike/guma.jpg
<Mmike> mutna je
<Mmike> na mobitelu se nije cinila mutnom
<Mmike> heh :0
<ivoks> inith
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> inithr
<ivoks> i JammingCroatia
<ivoks> pa koliko su ti stare te gume?
<ivoks> i na cemu su, biciklu? :)
<Mmike> 4 godine
<Mmike> ovo je 4ta godina da sam ih imao, vozim ih od 1.10 do danas :)
<Mmike> znaci, zadnjih mjesec dana po fino-toplim temperaturama
<ivoks> 4 godine?
<Mmike> normalna guma, zimska, bi se davno ocelavila, ali ne i sava-eskimo! :) 
<Mmike> yeps, 4ta sezona. 
<Mmike> Trebao kupiti ovu zimu pa mi se izdesavale situacije pa su najednom bile dovoljno dobre. I sto je najbolje, po snijegu su fakat ok. 
<ivoks> ja izmjenim dva seta :)
<Mmike> inace, da, te gume za bicikl sam platio 180 kuna komad, nove :) 
<Mmike> godisnje?
<ivoks> ili se ti uopce ne vozis ili imas neki auto od 200kg
<Mmike> vozm se, ja, vozim
<Mmike> oko 15k godisnje
<Mmike> nije puno, al' nije bas nit malo
<Mmike> jednostavno je losa guma
<Mmike> plasticna
<Mmike> ne trosi se uopce
<Mmike> i jos reko, ajde, bacam ih, idem se bas voziti sa zimskim gumama da vidim kad cu ih potrositi
<Mmike> i eto :)
<Mmike> idem na more sutra, pa mi bed s ovim gumama, sklizu se i po suhom :)
<Mmike> na staroj mazdi sam imao goodyear ultragrip 5 ili 6 ili koji vec je bio aktualan
<Mmike> i, budala, nisam ih skinuo do prvog maja, te sam ih bacio nakon toga, jer su se ucelavile
<Mmike> al' su zato imale grip za popizdit :)
<ivoks> ja moram nove zimske uzeti ove zime
<ivoks> ljetne svake dvije godine
<ivoks> sto i nije lose, jer prodjem >50.000km s njima
<ivoks> meni zimske ne ocelave, nego se bas uniste
<ivoks> potrgaju
<ivoks> s ozbirom da dobar dio svog zivotnog vijeka potrose na makadam, i nije tako lose :)
<Mmike> ti isto sava eskimo furas?
<ivoks> :)))
<Mmike> nisi li ti pricao da imas sava eskimo kao zimsku gumu?
<ivoks> kaj si lud
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> vjerojatno :)
<ivoks> pa ne bi me pustili u svicarsku s time :)
<Mmike> ma cek :)
<Mmike> ja sam brijao 
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> sjecam se
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> IMAM U LOGOVIMA
<Mmike> sam malo :)
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> http://www.michelin.com.hr/michelinhr/hr/auto-utilitaires/avantages/20070314172026.html
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs$ grep -i eskimo  FreeNode-#ubuntu-hr.log  | grep ivoks
<Mmike> 1 mario@buntor ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs$ grep -i eskimo  *  | grep ivoks
<Mmike> 1 mario@buntor ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs$ 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> netko mi ceprkao po logovima :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ja ne bi vjerovao grepu, da sam na tvom mjestu
<Mmike> to si isto mislim bas
<ivoks> pogotovo ako koristis ubuntu
<ivoks> tko zna kakve sve hakerarije stavljaju developeri
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> ma ne to
<Mmike> nego ovi sto odrzavaju mirrore
<Mmike> znas kaj ti tamo rade?
<ivoks> hahahaha
<Mmike> pa to ti je
<Mmike> za ponorit, ne!
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nadam se da ce se nevrijeme koje su obecavali za nedjelju prebaciti na sutra
<Mmike> obozavam se voziti po kisi :)
<ivoks> nevrijeme?
<Mmike> yea
<Mmike> sutra nesto fronta hladna topla gusi preljeva
<Mmike> i sutra navecer bi moglo biti gadno
<Mmike> osim juznije od zadra, tamo nece :)
<ivoks> tako je vec bolje :)
<obruT> Mmike: nista, rijeseno :P
<obruT> jebemti postgres
<Mmike> obruT, ? :) 
<Mmike> share the knowledge :)
<obruT> moram jos otkriti uzrok toga, vjerojatno negdje neki update na sistemu
<obruT> uglavnom jedan stored procedura je prestala radit sama od sebe, proradila je nakon restarta postgresa
<Mmike> ?
<obruT> godinama radi savrseno i onda se samo od jednom pocnu dogadjati stvari, pozoves proceduru i skrsi se doticni postgres proces i disconnecta te
<Mmike> to k'o ja kad kuham, pa ' samo od sebe se napravilo dobro ' :)
<Mmike> backend se skrsi?
<Mmike> kaj ti log veli?
<obruT> pejstao sam ti log jucer :)
<Mmike>  DETAIL:  The postmaster has commanded this server process to roll back the current transaction and exit, because another server process exited abnormally and possibly corrupted shared memory.
<Mmike> to?
<Mmike> al' to je client-log, ne server log
<Mmike> mora ti u logu pisati koji se backend srusio i kak se srusio
<Mmike> neki stracktrace u najgorem slucaju
<obruT> odnosno, nema detalja
<Mmike> pa daj si postimaj logiranje :)
<Mmike> btw, koja verzija postgresa je to?
<obruT> ne mogu niti smijem, produkcija u igri, a ne odrzavam taj strojo
<obruT> PostgreSQL 8.1.22 on i686-redhat-linux-gnu, compiled by GCC gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 20080704 (Red Hat 4.1.2-48)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> 8.1 se vise ne odrzava
<Mmike> nema patcheva, nema niceg
<Mmike> upgradeiraj na 8.3, barem
<obruT> reci to ovima iz centosa
<ivoks> kak centosa, pise redhat :)
<obruT> # cat /etc/redhat-release 
<obruT> CentOS release 5.5 (Final)
<Mmike> strasno :)
<jelly> to je uptodate, skoro
<ivoks> pa kupi support
<obruT> support za sto ? postgres ?
<jelly> ako je pgsql iz njihovog paketa a ne neki EPEL, onda je jos supportan
<obruT> i zasto ja ? kad imamo placenog admina da to odrzava :)
<Mmike> obruT, pa ti se bunis tu nesto da je postgres los :)
<Mmike> izvukao sam to iz 'jebemti postgres'
<obruT> pa ne znam sto je lose
<Mmike> pa los je postgres, taj, 8.1 koji imas, definitivno :)
<obruT> ne znam zasto je ta stored procedura prestala radit dok nisam restartao postgres
<Mmike> zato sto imas stari potrgani nepokrpani bugoviti postgrez
<jelly> zasto si opce restartao kad nisi admin <g>
<Mmike> jelly,  :) :)
<obruT> zato sto mene jebu zbog moje aplikacije gore
<obruT> a da sam zvao admina, natezo bi se s njim oko toga
<obruT> btw. vjerojatno ga i znate :)
<Mmike> obruT, btw, 8.1.23 je zadnji postgres u 8.1 
<jelly> i onda prebacis jebanje adminu i obavijestis svoje da to ceka zbog XXX
<Mmike> jelly, eh :)
<Mmike> mudar, mudar
<obruT> sacem zvat njihovu ekipu i pitat jesu li sto radili...
<Mmike> vidi se da je iskustsvo dugogodisnje :)
<jelly> a verzije softvera u distrama cesto ne odgovaraju upstreamu.  RHEL5 je tu jos gori od Debiana
<Mmike> obruT, reci im da upgradeiraju postgres. taj je potrgan. imas tamo bugove, tipa: kad mi tablica naraste preko 500000 redaka, onda se desi bug, i ina sranja
<jelly> al RHEL bar ima placene inzinjere za s'port
<jelly> Mmike: ko zna koji je to _stvarno_ Pg i sa cim je zakrpan
<obruT> Mmike: kak su ljudi zivjeli s postgresom dok nije bilo novije verzije od 8.1 ?
<jelly> rpm --changelog postgresthingy
<jelly> doduse ak se taj centos odrzava ko sto se kod nas odrzavaju RHELi, to znaci da nije 2 godine patchiran :-)
<Mmike> obruT, odustajem :) vozis nesto sto se vise nit ne krpa, a obsolete je postalo pred 3 godine :) 8.1 je releasan 2005te :)
<jelly> gle ga
<jelly> ne slusa
<Mmike> jelly, ma, slusam, al' ne kuzim
<jelly> distra supporta ono sto je unutra, bez obzira na upstream
<obruT> tako je
<jelly> debian supporta fakin iceweasel 3.5 iako je Firefox na 4.0.1a i 3.6.17
<ivoks> ako ne supporta, onda treba barem pruziti noviju verziju i testirani upgrade
<ivoks> sto cesto nije tako lako kako zvuci
<Mmike> daklem, taj 8.1.22 je iztestiran, i radi kako spada?
<jelly> s druge strane pitanje vrijedi li support od centosa pisljiva boba, nemam iskustva s tim
<jelly> redhetu bar mozes prijaviti bug kad imas placene licence
<ivoks> obruT: ja bi ti preporucio Init ili Ubuntu Advantage :)
<jelly> pfft
<ivoks> jelly: ?
<Mmike> obruT, yeps, init ti ima super kontraktore za postgres, i ja ti ih preporucujem! 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nasao sam nagios plugin za sphinx
<Mmike> u pythonu
<Mmike> linija 3:
<Mmike> from django.core.management.base import BaseCommand
<Mmike> strasno
<jelly> ivoks: Ubuntu Advantage zvuci kao nesto sto nece prezivjeti kad Shuttleworth ostane bez novaca
<ivoks> zasto to mislis?
<jelly> zato sto Canonical jos uvijek nema biznis plan koji ih drzi iznad vode
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nije bas tako
<jelly> jel?  Brojke od 2010 su drukcije nego inace?
<ivoks> jedno su brojke, drugo je plan
<jelly> brojke su sve
<ivoks> u brojkama su i izdaci bez kojih bi canonical mogao bez problema
<jelly> financi mi ne bi dali da instaliram supportani Ubuntu ako firma koja to odrzava nema pozitivnu bilancu
<ivoks> pa vjerojatno, da
<ivoks> postoji biznis plan na kojeg canonical igra
<ivoks> dovoljno je vidjeti u kojem smjeru server verzija ide, da bi se moglo zakljuciti sto i gdje je to
<jelly> sto bi moglo biti, da.  sto je, "not ready"
<ivoks> zato imas init
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> al to je kvaka 22, ako nema customera, nema dohotka(sp?); ako nema dohotka, nema bilance
<ivoks> ma canonical trenutno niti ne zanimaju tako mali klijenti :)
<jelly> pa init bi radije i uzeo
<Mmike> tako je :) zato imas redhat s bilancom i pretpotopnim nepokrpanim softverom :)
<jelly> Mmike: kak znas da je nepokrpan
<Mmike> jelly, naslucujem :) 
<Mmike> rusenje backenda je nesto sto se u postgresu ne deseava samo tako (na ispravnom hardveru)
<jelly> ncce ispravljati bugove koji se korisniku desavaju na centos instalaciji, to je sigurno :-)
<Mmike> a, i, 8.1. tak se prestao razvijati davno davno, i hrpa ficura i bugfixeva koja je usla u 8.2, ... nije u tome. Da, mozda ih je redhat pokrpao/backportao/whatever, al'... nekako dvojim
<jelly> redhat ti ima, na primjer, full ext4 support u kernelu koji se zove "2.6.18"
<jelly> ta verzija nema veze s onim sot je unutra
<Mmike> jelly, znaci, brijes da 8.1.22 nema veze s 'pravim' postgresovim 8.1.22?
<jelly> ne.  Brijem da ne znam i da treba pogledati u changelog i patcheve u .src.rpm
<jelly> i da ne treba pretpostavljati da ima veze sa upstream verzijom; mozda ima, mozda ne
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> stoji
<Mmike> ja u biti ne znam nista o redhatu
<Mmike> osim da me ispizdila instalacija munina jednom
<Mmike> moram na we-ce :0
<ivoks> redhat nece ispravljati ni bugove koje prijave korisnici koji placaju licencu, u nekim situacijama :)
<ivoks> al mene to ne smeta
<jelly> pogotovo pizde od ove godine sa najeftinijom licencom vise ne ne mozes prijaviti bug
<jelly> cijena sa pristupom bugzilli je efektivno poduplana
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa mozes pristupiti bugzilli
<jelly> i prijaviti bug?  Nema obveze da se uopce pogleda
<ivoks> doduse, bug nisam prijavljivao neko vrijeme
<ivoks> a i nisam ga prijavljivao u redhatu, vec u redhat upstream projektima
<jelly> nije bas isto
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> nemam rh licence
<jelly> i upstream kernel koristi tu bugzilla instalaciju ;-)
<ivoks> nekako mi drago
<ivoks> tesko odgovoriti na mail :/
<ivoks> Zagreb Gay pride pod neviđenim osiguranjem: Policija će na svako nasilje reagirati hapšenjem!
<ivoks> sto je to hapsenje?
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> uhitdba
<ivoks> ah, prodali sve one bicikle
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> X-Mailer: Evolution 2.32.2 
<ivoks> ducan koristi Evolution za slanje maila
 * Mmike je nabavio HTC Desire za na more :) wakka-wakka-wakka :)
<ivoks> evo, unity
<ivoks> imam sumu prozora na 4 desktopa
<ivoks> ono, ne sjecam se di mi je browser
 * jelly upravo presao sa 9 na 12 desktopa
<ivoks> i da sad idem alt tabat... poludio bih
<ivoks> win+2 i to je to
<jelly> browseri su u trecem stupcu desktopa :-)
<jelly> remote desktopi su upravo zauzeli mjesta u cetvrtom stupcu
<jelly> osim browsera Chrome za youtube i gluposti, koji je skupa sa ircom na desktopu za gluposti ;-)
 * obruT gleda kako da ode na more/godisnji bez mobitela
<rsedak> jutro
<ivoks> jelly: vidis, ja to sve ne moram pamtiti :)
<jelly> ko pamti
<jelly> sve je uvijek na istom mjestu -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Procedural_memory
<Mmike> ivoks, naravno da neces ic alt tabat :) plus, koji normalni window manager alt-taba prozore sa SVIH desktopa?! :)
<Mmike> jeps, kuzim zasto ti je unity guba, neorganiziran si, pa ti ovaj u tome pomaze
<ivoks> Mmike: evo, obruT bas to zeli :)
 * Mmike se pogubio
<Mmike> koje zeli?
<ivoks> 14:37 < Mmike> ivoks, naravno da neces ic alt tabat :) plus, koji normalni window manager alt-taba prozore sa SVIH desktopa?! :)
<ivoks> zeli alt tabat kroz sve prozore
<ivoks> IIRC
<Mmike> bla?
<Mmike> znam da se compizu to moze upaliti, ali - zasto!? :)
<ivoks> pa covjek to zeli
<ivoks> i'em zapal't
<Mmike> mog' bi i ja
<jelly> pff, fumadori sve do jednog
<ivoks> http://blog.alpha.gov.uk/colophon
<ivoks> http://www.health24.com/dietnfood/Top_10_foods/15-3528,36507.asp
<ivoks> Top 10 foods with hidden salt
<ivoks> 4. Salted snacks
<ivoks> gdje je tu hidden salt? :D
<Mmike> jelly, yea, znam :/
<Mmike> jelly, skuzio sam da ne zelim prestati pusiti
<Mmike> ne pusim puno, najcesce, al' nekad znam popusiti 1/4 vrecice duhana u jedno popodne
<Mmike> danas jos nisam nit jednu, recimo, al' sad me ivoks narajcao
<jelly> http://www.fructoselang.org/
<ivoks> ja sam samo jednu u zadnjih 24h
<ivoks> 1/4 vrecice u jednom danu?!
<ivoks> pa meni traje mjesec dana
<jelly> a kaj se to ne posusi nakon 2-3 tjedna
<jelly> ne pusim, ali friski duhan is vrecice mi fino mirise 
<ivoks> linux-meta (3.0.0.1.2) oneiric; urgency=low
<jelly> issati
<jelly> 3.0.0.1.2.u.k.u.r.a.c.i.to.cke
<ivoks> jelly: zato su nekad svi pusili
<ivoks> danas s ovim cigaretama, to nije duhan
<ivoks> to je kemija
<ivoks> odvratno
<Mmike> ivoks,  a da :/ znam :/
 * rsedak obradjuje dosadni video jos dva sata dosadnjivanja
<Null__> ovdje je uvijek tako tiho ? :P
<CrazyLemon> samo za vrijeme sieste
<Null__> ah ok :)
<ivoks> 17:09 < Null__> ovdje je uvijek tako tiho ? :P
<ivoks> pa prica se 100 na sat
<rsedak> yp, samo sto to novi ljudi ne cuju :-)
<rsedak> Ivoks oces mi biti prijatelj na FB? :-D
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pa posalji zahtjev
<rsedak> kako da te nadjem? :-) tamo je guzva :-)
<ivoks> trazi mjesec
<rsedak> prestar sam za te grupne tehnologije :-)
<ivoks> imam mjesec za avatar
<ivoks> www.facebook.com/ivoks
<rsedak> e fakat, zasto u topic ns stavis link na arhivu ?
<Mmike> tmobile je super
<Mmike> potpisao sam ugovor
<Mmike> nisu me trazili pecat firme
<Mmike> pre pre super
<rsedak> a jesi se usosio :-)
<rsedak> zek zek 
<rsedak> koj isi uzeo paket?
<rsedak> ja sam imao 512MB za 100Kn
<rsedak> i presao u Vipna paket 1GB za 50Kn
<rsedak> a sad cemo vidjeti ocu li u Pagu imati UMTS ili GPRS :-)
<rsedak> a sad cemo vidjeti ocu li u Pagu imati UMTS ili GPRS :-)
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> ja sam se raspitao i provjerio
<Mmike> U Jelsi na Hvaru vipnet ne radi (UMTS)
<Mmike> A Tmobile radi
<Mmike> pa sam uzeo za 132 kune 3GB prometa, brijem da mi je to vise nego dosta. I kad dodjem nazad u zagreb, raskidam ugovor.
<rsedak> prema vipovoj karti u Jelsi nema UMTS a u Pagu ima.
<rsedak> Kaj mozes raskinuti ugovor, a penali?
<rsedak> jesi citao mala slova?
<rsedak> da ti ne se ne dogodi da moras platiti za citav perios
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> ja zvao sluzbu za korisnike, vele - ima :)
<Mmike> onda sam pricao sa Jelsanima, vele - seru
<Mmike> onda sam opet zvao vipnet, vele - da, ima, al' sad se nesto potgralo pa nema, popravit cemo do pocetka ljeta :)
<Mmike> nema malih slova
<Mmike> nisam uzeo nikakve dodatne mobitele sranja nista
<Mmike> samo karticu
<rsedak> ok
<rsedak> morat cu vidjeti oce li mi 1GB biti dovoljno ili moram povecati na 5GB
<rsedak> a to mi je potrebno mozda 10 dana u godini
<rsedak> iako razmisljamo sljedece godine zapaliti na dva mjeseca na more :-)
<rsedak> ali to sam tak i tak vec rekao :-)
<rsedak> heheheh sto cu dobiti iPad2 samo zato sto sam lajkao, mos misliti :-)
<rsedak> back to the "dosadni video"
<ivoks> Mmike: bez ugovora?
<ivoks> Mmike: ugovor ti je na odredjeno vrijeme
<ivoks> Mmike: nakon godisnjeg ti ostaje pretplata
<ivoks> ah, ti ne govoris o usb stickovima, vec o telefonu
<Mmike> ivoks, nope
<Mmike> i nope
<Mmike> samo o SIM kartici
<ivoks> da...
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> potpisao ugovor bez obveze
<Mmike> znaci da ga mogu raskinuti kad hocu
<ivoks> da da
<rsedak> :-)
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> u njemackoj su na snazi nove osobne karte
<ivoks> imaju u sebi rfid chip
<ivoks> i osim sto sluze kao osobna iskaznica, uz rfid citac, mogu se sluziti i za digitalni potpis
<ivoks> softver za citac je izasao za windows, naravno
<ivoks> ali i za debian i ubuntu
<ivoks> za mac os jos nije :)
<jelly> binary only ili ima sors?
<jelly> biznis oportjuniti!  nijemcima prodavati novcanike sa folijom/mrezom da im niko nemre procitati RFID izdaleka
<ivoks> ne vjerujem da ima source
<ivoks> https://www.ausweisapp.bund.de/pweb/filedownload/download_pre.do
<jelly> jaa
<Neuromanc> jutro
<jelly> skoro je sutro
<ivoks> gnojivi drupal
<jelly> na gnjiluxu?
<ivoks> na spracku
 * jelly cita sp racku
<ivoks> sparc
<jelly> oh.
<jelly> jel ti treba jos koji
<ivoks> ne, pokusavam se i ovih rijesiti
<ivoks> Jalapeno
<jelly> papricice
<ivoks> svako malo neki k. se desi s tim strojem
<ivoks> tolko se shebe da niti openmanage ne radi
<ivoks> moras ga ugasiti
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> openboot
<jelly> uh, to ne zvuci dobro
<jelly> a ALOM?
<jelly> nula bodova?
<ivoks> ma nis ne radi
<ivoks> spojim se preko 'serijskog' porta, posaljem break
<ivoks> mrtav
<jelly> mislis, konzole?
<jelly> ALOM je posebno
<ivoks> ne konzole
<jelly> serial A je konzola kad nemas tastaturu, ok, ali ALOM je zasebni serijski i/ili ethernet port
<ivoks> zasebni serijski/ethernet port
<jelly> onda je valjda stvarno na izdisaju ;-)
<ivoks> RIM pao za 20%
<jelly> zapravo, ne znam moze li se serijski ALOM iskljucit
<jelly> da ostane samo eth
<jelly> u Solarisu ima alat za podesavanje tog cuda
<ivoks> ma boli me...
<ivoks> virtualizirat cu to i bok
<ivoks> Taiwanese PC manufacturer Acer announced this month that it was to cut 300 jobs as it reduced its shipment targets for tablets by 60%.
<ivoks> tableti ce nestati jednako brzo kako su se i pojavili
<jelly> cekam da ti tableti postanu actually upotrebljivi
<ivoks> nacekat ces se
<ivoks> sve je to marketing samo
<ivoks> i touch telefoni su u biti sranje
<ivoks> super su ako ih ne koristis kao telefon
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> s touch telefonom se lakse igra pasijans
<ivoks> dosta... idem ubijat komarce
<ivoks> sutra konacno malo kajaka!
<ubuntu_user> Kome da se obratim za pomoć?
<jelly> ubuntu_user: cijelom kanalu odjednom, samo budi strpljiv
<ubuntu_user> Instaliram jucer ubuntu 11.4 i radio mi wireless i sve super, restartujem komp, i sada mi nema wirelessa
<ubuntu_user> nema sta nisam pokusavao , ali nista
<ubuntu_user> stvarno bih bio zahvalan ako iko moze pomoci
<ubuntu_user> iko?
<SilverSpace> vecer
<SilverSpace> kako mislis nema
<ubuntu_user> nema jednostavno
<ubuntu_user> nijednu mrezu ne nadje
<ubuntu_user> i sad 10.4 ista stvar nju sam prije instaliro radilo sve dok nisam restartovo komp
<ubuntu_user> nakono restarta nista
<SilverSpace> kakvo to racunalo imas
<SilverSpace> jel ri vidi iwconfig sto
<ubuntu_user> HP Pavilion dv6
<ubuntu_user> Atheros AR 9285 802.11b/g/n Wifi Adapter
<SilverSpace> jel to usb ili je to od hp
<SilverSpace> daj kaj ti napise u terminalu 
<ubuntu_user> integrisana je
<SilverSpace> iwconfig
<ubuntu_user> eto me za par minuta posto sam trenutno na win 7
<SilverSpace> i
<SilverSpace> lspci | grep Network
<SilverSpace> aha
<ubuntu_user> evo me
<ubuntu_user> iwconfig
<ubuntu_user> lo        no wireless extensions.
<ubuntu_user> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<ubuntu_user> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  
<ubuntu_user>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=17 dBm   
<ubuntu_user>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<ubuntu_user>           Power Management:off
<ubuntu_user> lspci | grep Network
<ubuntu_user> 08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<SilverSpace> naso na forumu da bas sa time imaju problem 
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1699037&page=1
<SilverSpace> procitaj to
<ubuntu_user> evo nasao sam nesto sad cu probat opet
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> zasto se ovaj hebeni garmin nece punit preko usb 
<SilverSpace> kaj im je tak tesko bilo to napraviti
<rsedak> a valjda je
<dodobas> SilverSpace: imaju deal sa proizvodjacima baterija :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sad ja moram kupit punjac za AA baterje
<ubuntu_user> i dalje nista
<ubuntu_user> ima neko prijedlog
<SilverSpace> jel znas koji ti je kernel
<SilverSpace> vidim da bas sa tom karticom ima problema
<SilverSpace> ako je generic treba probat ovaj paket instalirati 
<SilverSpace> linux-backports-modules-headers-natty-generic
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> linux-backports-modules-net-natty-generic
<SilverSpace> ili ovaj :)
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma
<ubuntu_user> ne znam sta da uradim
<ubuntu_user> a da ti iskreno kazem ne znam ni kako da instaliram
<ubuntu_user> tra.gz fajl
<ubuntu_user> tar.gz *
<ubuntu_user> eth0 no wireless extensions.
<ubuntu_user> wlan0 IEEE 802.11bgn ESSIDff/any
<ubuntu_user> Mode:Managed Access Point: Not-Associated Tx-Power=17 dBm
<ubuntu_user> Retry long limit:7 RTS thrff Fragment thrff
<ubuntu_user> Power Management:off
<SilverSpace> imas unutra readmi
<SilverSpace> ili install
<SilverSpace> datoteku
<SilverSpace> odoh LN
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-18
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world :)
<lizard_> pozdrav društvo
<jelly-home> jutro
<null___> Ovdje kad god dodem nikad nema teme , svi Å¡ute :P
<null___> i uvijek isti nickovi :P
<null___> ima li itko iskustva s airodump-ng skriptom ? :P
<darkwood> ovo nove sucelje unity ima kakve veze sa GNOME-om ?
<Cooleech_> Pozdrav svima! :)
<ivoks> MmikeT vozi sporo :)
<druid__> Segmentacijska greška
<jelly-home> ivoks: "tata vozi polako"?
<SilverSpace> vece
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-19
<MmikeNekud> Wlof
<HmmZ0r> jesi doso
<HmmZ0r> :D
<druid__> Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 7376009
<druid__> hard disk crkava
<druid__> ili je nesto drugo
<druid__> http://pastebin.com/K0JEM0T7
<druid__> kako restartati s forsiranjem fsck
<HmmZ0r> to te root mountpoint muci ?
<HmmZ0r> u svakom slucaju, radi dijagnostiku diskova s live cd-a ako mozes.
<HmmZ0r> daj lupi usput sudo hdparm -i /dev/tajdisk
<HmmZ0r> jel mi se cini vako iz inputa gore disk ti u udma2 modu. mozda si sjebo dok si spaja
<druid__> HmmZ0r, disk nije diran ... samo upgrade radjen
<druid__> nije moj to ... od frenda
<HmmZ0r> u svakom slucaju nek provjeri kabele
<druid__> evo hdparm http://pastebin.com/s3iMpMvQ
<druid__>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 udma6 
<HmmZ0r> kabel provjeri ako mozes jel
<HmmZ0r> s novim 
<HmmZ0r> jel pikano jos diskova (neovisno o tome), uglavnom ti je razlog sjeban kabel podatkovni ili previse diskova na istom strujnom 
<HmmZ0r> izracunaj si ako mozes jel ti napajanje ok s obzirom na komponente na stroju
<druid__> do sada je ok radilo
<SilverSpace> jutro
<HmmZ0r> druid__: pa vidi jebiga, live cd, mountaj ga, vidi jel sprica iste greske
<HmmZ0r> ako je isto, provjeris kabele i struju. Ako je sve ok, izvadis ga i upiknes u tretje racunalo. Ako bude sve isto znas da je do hw-a jel :)
<HmmZ0r> druid__: rollback, jel sto mjenjano i tak, uvijek se to pitas
<druid__> a hdparm.conf?
<druid__> nista ... samo aptitude update
<SilverSpace> zasto radis aptitude
<druid__> navikao :)
<druid__> apt-get mi svako toliko skrsio programe ... ovako idem safe-upgrade
<druid__> od hardware sve ima integrirano
<druid__> sudo: Can't open /var/lib/sudo/robi/0: Datotečni sustav je samo za čitanje
<druid__> evo sada je udma6 ukljucena
<druid__>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 
<HmmZ0r> pa mountan je disk ro zbog greski prepostavljam
<PsyTrance> dobri dan
<PsyTrance> kada obrisem nesto sa mountane ntfs particije, ne ide u kantu nego je permanentno obrisano
<PsyTrance> a kada obrisem nesto iz recimo /home, ode u kantu
<PsyTrance> zna netko u cemu je problem?
<PsyTrance> ntfs particija je mountana na /mnt/data, a mounta se automatski pri bootu
<jelly-home> na koji nacin brises
<PsyTrance> preko thunara, oznacim i puknem delete na tipkovnici
<PsyTrance> i baci mi prozor da ce datoteka biti trajno obrisana
<jelly-home> mozda Thunar stvarno podrzava spremanje samo kopija stvari koje su u HOME direktoriju
<PsyTrance> sumnjam, nema mi to bas neke svrhe..
<jelly-home> #xfce kanal je tu preko, pitaj ih (na engleskom)
<PsyTrance> slab sam sa pricanjem na engleskom ;p
<PsyTrance> a mozda i nije do thunara
<SilverSpace> jes probao sa nekim drugim 
<PsyTrance> probao sam i s nautilusom, ista stvar. kaze da datoteka ne moze biti prebacena u trash
<PsyTrance> nego ju obrise odmah
<PsyTrance> mozda je stvar u tome sto je particija mountana
<PsyTrance> ne znam, nagadjam, to mi ima neke logike jedino
<PsyTrance> a gle ovo
<HmmZ0r> probaj polinkat u home
<PsyTrance> imam jos jednu manju ntfs particiju na kojoj je instaliran xp
<PsyTrance> ta particija se ne mounta automatski, nego stoji sa strane u sidebaru
<PsyTrance> u thunaru
<PsyTrance> kada kliknem na particiju, mounta se na /media/neki_random_brojevi
<PsyTrance> i sto god obrisem s te particije, ide u trash
<PsyTrance> znaci, nije problem u file manageru ocito
<dodobas> ah komedije...
<dodobas> napravio sam suspend tokom shutdowna... :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: i kaj ti se sad stalno vrti u krug :))
<dodobas> nope...
<MmikeJelsa> joj
<SilverSpace> di si mornaru
<SilverSpace> jes se okupao vec
<darkwood> poz, zanima me jesu linuxi po defaultu enkriptirani, znaci dali je moguce ikako upast na masinu ako nemas root ili user password ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: naravno da da 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: que?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ??
<dodobas> SilverSpace: SilverSpace SilverSpace ?
<PsyTrance> :D
 * SilverSpace nema pojma o cemu se tu radi :) *que*
<hbogner> pozdrav
<MmikeNekud> SLojka
<MmikeNekud> pale
<MmikeNekud> flot
<SilverSpace> kaj se utapaš :))
<Mmike> ma ne
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanx> kak odbiti poziv na iphoneu?
<CrazyLemon> izklopi iphone?
<Neuromanx> izklopi?
<Neuromanx> nasao sam guglajuci...
<Neuromanx> vrlo intuitivno dvoklik power gumbom...
<hbogner> ili izvadi bateriju :D
<Skin> pozdrav
<Skin> evo imam malih problema sa ubuntu
<Skin> 11.04
<Skin> naime kad idem u opcije zvuka onda mi nema chose a device to configure
<Skin> tj u dijelu Hardware nema ništa
<SilverSpace> kaj nemas zvuka
<CrazyLemon> jel postoji neki hrvatski android forum ?
<CrazyLemon> gdje se mogu nač tutoriali i slično?
<druid__> kako na gnome3 natjerati Delete tipku da radi?
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-11
<dodobas> oh yell
<Mmike> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=8297
<Mmike> dakelm, samo ja sa rfactorom imam artefakte od kad sam na novi ubuntu presao :/
<Mmike> kak je unity los :/
<Mmike> ne samo da te sprecava u bivanju produktivnim, nego sad jos i ne radi :/
<Mmike> (upgradeirao zenino (jebate!) racunalo na 12.04)
<Mmike> ivoks jel' koristis ti haproxy-admin? Jel' ima nacina tamo nekako nacrtati/pokazati koji je backend backup node?
<jaizza_> 'bro jutro
<Mmike> djesi, orakluso nepriznata! :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ja ne koristim haproxy uopce
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> krivo zabrijao onda, sorry
<ivoks> i nisi, koristio sam ga davno
<ivoks> u proslom desetljecu
<Mmike> star si, ivoks, star :)
<Mmike> tmobile sluzba za korisnike
<Mmike> pa nemosh ih dobit, nema samsi
<igustin> ne vidim da je ovo bilo, pa prenosim: CVE-2012-2122: A Tragically Comedic Security Flaw in MySQL http://is.gd/zbfzi7
<ivoks> no super
<ivoks> fakat radi
<jelly-home> dobro da web customeri rade na 32bitnim instalacijama <g>
<ivoks> issusa ti
<Mmike> ivoks, na kojem mysqu si probao?
<Mmike> ja sad zavrtio na 30ak kanti, nije proslo nigdje
<Mmike> 5.0, 5.1, 5.5
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj im je onaj 5.2 i 5.3
<ivoks> 64bit mora biti
<Mmike> nemamo nigdje 32bitne kistre/kelnere
<Mmike> Defense: The first rule of securing MySQL is to not expose to the network at large in the first place.
<Mmike> lol, a sto je sa shared hostinzima gdje je mysql uvijek na localhostu? :)
<Mmike> root@ded1071:~# mysql -V
<Mmike> mysql  Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.1.57, for debian-linux-gnu (x86_64) using readline 5.1
<Mmike> root@ded1071:~# for i in `seq 1 10000`; do mysql -u root --password=bad -h 127.0.0.1 2> /dev/null; done
<Mmike> root@ded1071:~# 
<Mmike> ivoks, koja verzija?
<ivoks> 5.5.22
<Mmike> percona ili mysql ?
<jelly-home> :-D
<jelly-home> ./pastie-4064638
<jelly-home> Vulnerable! memcmp returned: 142
<Mmike> prosao sam 1/3 mysqlova, nit jedan nije vulnerable
<Mmike> a ima ih prastarih
<Mmike> neupgradeiranih
<Mmike> cudno :)
<jelly-home> "The major exception is when GCC uses SSE optimization."
<jelly-home> ti prastati vjerojatno nisu buildani sa turbo mega optimizacijama
<ivoks> ima zakrpa
<ivoks> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.1/revision/3144
<ivoks> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/5.1/revision/3560.10.17
<ivoks> All MariaDB and MySQL versions up to 5.1.61, 5.2.11, 5.3.5, 5.5.22 are
<ivoks> vulnerable.
<ivoks> MariaDB versions from 5.1.62, 5.2.12, 5.3.6, 5.5.23 are not.
<ivoks> MySQL versions from 5.1.63, 5.5.24, 5.6.6 are not.
<ivoks> http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2012/q2/493
<jelly-home> ak su buildane sa specificnim opcijama koje ne inlineaju memcmp()
<ivoks> u biti je bug u gcc-u
<Mmike> 18 minuta
<Mmike> 18 fakin minuta da dodjem do covjeka
<jaizza> puf pant
<Mmike> jebo ih tmobile
<jaizza> ohohoho
<jaizza> pa danas ima živih duša vođe
<ivoks> jbte takav open source pojekt
<ivoks> http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=64884
<Mmike> tja, kako cujem, debian je imun od tog buga :)
<Mmike> ivoks, sad to dodaj na onu moju listu mysql-sranja, i predji na postgres! :)
<ivoks> imun je i 10.04
<ivoks> tj., ja nisam uspio reproducirati
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1011371
<jaizza> Mmike: jel to kreator mysql spominje?
<Mmike> ivoks, ako sam dobro skuzio debian nema SSE optimizacije po defaultu upaljene, pa se zato bug tamo ne pojavljuje
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ja nemam 10.04 nigdje, osim na ubuntu-hr, al' tamo vrijedni sysadmini pathicaju sve prije nego sto se pojavi patch, pa je vec zakrpano :)
<Mmike> uglavnom, nemojte na tmobile
<Mmike> mozda imaju bolju pokrivenost od ostalih
<Mmike> al' zato nemres doc do nekog za kontakt
<ivoks> ubuntu-hr je nebitan, nema bazu otvorenu prema van
<Mmike> a i kad dodjes, to je netko iz vukovara
<Mmike> tko jede dok prica s tobom
<Mmike> ivoks, kak mislis - nebitan?
<ivoks> Za novog radnika do 9000 eura poticaja, plus manji porezi i osobni vodič kroz šumu birokracije
<Mmike> lokalni exploit, jednako grozno
<ivoks> Mmike: pa je, ali samo sysadmini imaju pristup stroju
<Mmike> i SilverSpace  :)
<Mmike> al' njemu cemo nokte cupat ako sranja bude radio!
<jelly-home> sad ce Silver odmah da provali na mysql i napravi rusvaj
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> ja jos nisam uspio reproducirati na 10.04
<ivoks> probao sam na nekoliko strojeva
<Mmike> ja nemam nigdje stari mysql
<Mmike> da probam
<obruT> SilverSpace: frendu stigo Rpi
<Mmike> obruT, di/kako ga je narcuio?
<obruT> ono prednarucivanje sto je bilo
<obruT> prek jednog od ona dva sajta koja su vec bila
<Mmike> materpicka :/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mi nemamo srece :/
<ivoks> Hrvatska bi ubuduće poticala ulaganja teška barem 150.000 eura. Takvi bi ulagači plaćali porez na dobit po sniženim stopama ili ga uopće ne bi plaćali. Dosad je taj prag bio dvostruko viši i iznosio je 300.000 eura.
<ivoks> ova vlada jos uvijek sanja o ogromnim kompanijama koje ce se otvarati ko gljive poslije kise
<ivoks> takve snove cak ni njemacka ne sanja
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma da
<SilverSpace> obruT: meni jos ne evo ide treci tjedan
<SilverSpace> od kak sam platio
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ha gle igraju na srecu :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> kaj velite na ovo propadanje EU ? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi gledao f1
<SilverSpace> hebes EU
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> sta propada EU? :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesam, nelosa
<Mmike> SilverSpace, DRS treba ukinut
<Mmike> ili stavit 2-3 zone po krugu
<Mmike> ovo nema smisla
<SilverSpace> to se nas ne tice nismo u EU :D
<Mmike> i ona dva debila (blazicko i mini-blazicko) trebaju bar jednom pogledati/poslusati svoj komentarluk
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da bezveze  je drs 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam bio protiv Svinjichka
<Mmike> losi su, fakat su losi
<Mmike> neznaju nista
<Mmike> trkeljaju bezveze
<ivoks> propadanje EU?
<SilverSpace> hebiga ali ljudima su fora kaj se deru 
<ivoks> sad je prekretnica... ili se razici ili napraviti najjace svjetsko gospodarstvo
<ivoks> a uspona i padova je bilo uvijek; sve smo ih ocito prezivjeli
<dodobas> Mmike: ima neki recept za delete cascade...
<dodobas> ili mogu samo postaviti FKove ?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> moras postaviti FKove
<Mmike> inace nista od kaskadiranja
<Mmike> al' budi oprezan :)
<Mmike> btw, ako vec imas FK ovaj moras dropati i napraviti novi
<Mmike> pa ako imas puno podataka, to ce trajati :/
<dodobas> da... to nije rjesenje...
<Mmike> ja obicno nemam ON DELETE CASCADE FKove, nego brsiem 'na ruke'
<dodobas> drugo je napraviti proceduru... 'zapamtiti PK' pa onda svaku tablicu posebno
<dodobas> a redova milijun...
<Mmike> DELETE from slavetable USING mastertable WHERE slavetable.id=mastertable.id AND (neki tvoj uvijet jos ako ga trebas)
<Mmike> dal' vise redova ostaje ili vise redova brises?
<dodobas> trebalo bi vise ostati :)
<Mmike> ako vise redova brises onda ti je mozda bolje SELECT * INTO some_tmp_table WHERE (oni-koji-ostaju); TRUNCATE table; INSERT INTO table SELECT * FROM some_tmp_table
<dodobas> samo sto imam 4 one2one relacije...
<Mmike> pa ok, uvijek ti je jedna zadnja
<Mmike> i od nje krenes
<dodobas> da, kuzim...... no potrajat ce...
<Mmike> hoce
<Mmike> i nakon toga budi strpljiv s vacuumom
<dodobas> mozda je efikasnije napraviti temp_tablicu s PKovima... pa onda s njom dalje
<Mmike> sto bi radio s njom?
<Mmike> select where in (select...)
<Mmike> to ti je isto k'o ono gore (DELETE USING)
<dodobas> jes jes... samo sto je uvijet takav da mi je bitna 3 tablica u nizu...
<dodobas> sto znaci da nakon sto nju pocistim... vise ne mogu zadovoljiti uvijet... 
<dodobas> ako me kuzis
<ivoks> idem na kavu na plazu
<ivoks> pa onda u zagreb
<Mmike> dodobas, ne
<Mmike> dodobas, aj pejstaj nekud create tableove, ili napisi tu pojednostavljeno kak ide
<Mmike> koji HTC da kupim zeni
<dodobas> dakle imas A->B->C->D
<ivoks> niti jedan
<dodobas> s tim da C( u ovom slucaju) ima FKove prema drugim relacijama prema kojima radim uvijet
<dodobas> sad ako razumijem... ako prvo obrisem D.. sve ok, onda obrisem C sve ok... ali ne mogu obrisati B jer vise ne mogu zadovoljiti uvijet
<dodobas> Mmike: moram nekako 'zapamtiti' PKove
<Mmike> ivoks, a, koji android onda?
<ivoks> samsung
<Mmike> dodobas, cek, ne kuzim. kak mislis, prema drugim relacijama?
<Mmike> relacija = tablica u tom kontekstu?
<ivoks> mislim, to je moje misljenje
<ivoks> ja fakat vise ne zelim htc
<Mmike> heh, da, razumijem
<Mmike> al' koji samsung?
<Mmike> a da nije 5k kuna
<Mmike> Samsung I9100 Galaxy S II = 3700 kuna
<Mmike> Samsung Galaxy Nexus = 4500 kuna
<Mmike> galaxy note = 5k kuna
<Mmike> mislim, wtf
<Mmike> moze za 9 kuna, al' za tarifu mjesecno-ti-uzmem-soma-kuna
<dodobas> pa da bi zadovoljio uvjet moram preko C ici dalje, dakle C->a->b->c->d->e
<ivoks> Mmike: toliko kostaju i htci
<dodobas> ako obrisem C, onda vise ne mogu zadovoljiti relaciju. jel tako ?
<ivoks> Mmike: imas jeftinije samsunge
<Mmike> ivoks, di?
<ivoks> pa kod operatera
<Mmike> pa kojeg?
<ivoks> ja sam svom zaposleniku kupio samsung za 9kn
<ivoks> Mmike: varas se ako mislis da cu se sad ostaviti posla kako bi ti nasao link koji mozes naci i sam
<Mmike> na kojoj tarifi?
<Mmike> i koji samsung?
<Mmike> jer - nema
<Mmike> ima za tarifu 666 
<Mmike> sto mi je suludo
<Mmike> nemrem vjerovat da cu iphone na kraju uzet :/
<jelly> kaj fali iphoneu
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/4042
<ivoks> pa iphone se prodaje po istoj cijeni kao i najskuplji modeli
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/4074
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/4044
<ivoks> ono, ne kuzim te
<ivoks> ak mislis naci dobar telefon za 9kn i niskom tarifom, a onda, ne znam kaj da ti velim
<Mmike> ne mislim
<Mmike> mislim naci dobar telefon za 1500 kn s niskom tarifom
<Mmike> al' takvog nema
<Mmike> osim iphonea 4 sa 8GB 
<Mmike> bila akcija neka, frend kupio iphone 4S 16GB za 9 kuna na 200kn tarifi. al' nema akcijve vise.
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> Mmike: a kaj ce ti vise od 8GB?
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj ti uvijek imas tak cudno glupa pitanja? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, piva sutra ?
<ivoks> Mmike: zaboravljas nekaj
<Mmike> sad imam 8GB karticu u mobu, i ne da mi nije dosta nego mi nikako nije dosta :)
<ivoks> iphone nema sd karticu
<Mmike> a iphone opce nema mogucnost kartice!
<jelly> shrug
<ivoks> pa stavi vecu karticu u telefon
<Mmike> ivoks, ne zaboravljam, al' sam spreman stisnut zube ak cu dobit smartphone za 3put manje para
<Mmike> 2 frenda odjebala android i presla na iphone
<Mmike> vele - preporod
<jelly> kaj imas gore, karte za cijelu evropu
<Mmike> doduse, tek 2 mjeseca, pa cemo vidjet kak ce bit poslije
<Mmike> ono kaj mene iritira na androidu a na iphonu radi savrseno je - tastatura
<jelly> muziku u FLACu
<Mmike> jelly, a mogu ti ncdu pejstat ak bas hoces :)
<ivoks> sve je to ok, al kazem da te ne razumijem (places radi prostora, a razmisljas o uredaju koji se ne moze prosiriti)
<Mmike> da, imam karte za dobar dio europe
<Mmike> da, ne razumjes me
<Mmike> ne placem radi prostora
<Mmike> placem radi toga sto nema solidan telefon za 1500 kuna a da je pretplata do 200 kuna
<ivoks> onda gledas iphone 3?
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/4043
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/4044
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/3855
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/3678
<Mmike> ne, 4
<Mmike> ma nebi iphone ak ne moram
<Mmike> al' samsunzi su skupi za popizdit
<ivoks> ono... u tu kategoriju ne spadaju samo iphone 4 i zadnji htc/samsung
<jelly> na njuskalu bi trebao moci naci ajfon 4 16GB za 1800kn pa na vise
<ivoks> za tarifu 222 (vise od 200) iphone4 je 1900kn
<Mmike> |Cijena mobilnog uređaja bez trajnog naloga je 200 kn viša od cijene sa trajnim nalogom. "
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> mislim da cu stari galaxyu nac na njuslkalu i kupit to
<Mmike> jebale ih tarife
<Mmike> eto, galaxy nexus koji je u klasi ajfona
<Mmike> 2500 kuna
<Mmike> a ajfon 1500
<ivoks> al iphone4
<Mmike> ok, ovaj ima 8GB
<Mmike> pa da
<ivoks> koji je izasao godinu dana prije nexusa
<Mmike> kakve to veze ima?
<ivoks> pa nema, samo kazem
<Mmike> nisam bas ja neki trendlija da mi je to bitno
<Mmike> a zena jos manje
<Mmike> jedino, velim, ovo ima 8GB
<Mmike> a to je zvjerski malo
<jelly> ajfoni prilicno dobro drze cijenu
<hbogner> Mmike, ping
<Mmike> hbogner, pong
<Mmike> hbogner, moze
<Mmike> sto se mene tice
<Mmike> predvecer?
<hbogner> ockej
<hbogner> kad
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> da znam nebih rekao predvecer :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ok
<Mmike> cujemo se sutra tu pa se izdogovorimo
<Mmike> ivoks, koji si ti za 9kn uzeo? 
<ivoks> to je bilo prije vise od godinu dana
<ivoks> sad zbilja idem...
<hbogner> Mmike, cujemo se ovdje ako budem online, inace te nazovem :D
<Mmike> eh, da
<Mmike> pred 2 godine, znas kaj je onda sve bilo? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, daj se uozbilji :)
<Mmike> hbogner, mere
<Mmike> hbogner, imam te na umu
<Mmike> jeste gledali nogomet?
<Mmike> kakva vam je bila .hr/
<dodobas> trka je bila super 
<Mmike> nelosa skroz
<Mmike> jadno mi je to s gumama bilo na pocetku
<Mmike> al' neka, neka, zanimljivo je
<Mmike> jedino taj DRS - govno
<dodobas> Mmike: prihvati....
<Mmike> a jesam
<Mmike> al' je i dalje glupo
<Mmike> jer onaj koji je iza ima prednost
<dodobas> jednostavno je... ako si se uspio pribliziti na 1 sekundu... onda je OK da imas prednost
<Mmike> suludo
<Mmike> ne, nije ok
<dodobas> jer imas brzi auto, zar ne
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> ako imas brzi auto, preteci ce
<Mmike> ces
<Mmike> ovako ne moras uopce pokusavati
<dodobas> nazalost ne
<Mmike> dodjes, pricekas ravnicu, i deri
<weshmashian> o/
<obruT> DRS - to nesto kao DRM ? :P
<dodobas> Mmike: realno, bez DRS midfield nema nikakve sanse...
<Mmike> dodobas, not true
<Mmike> vidi 2009tu/2010tu
<Mmike> prije je bilo tako
<dodobas> to su dosandne godine.... uzasno
<Mmike> kad je aerodinamika bila takva da kad ti auto ispred tebe uzme zrak, nemas downforce
<Mmike> 2009/2010 dosadne?
<dodobas> nego... DRS recimo za RB nema nikakve prednsoti
<Mmike> da ti nisi pobrkao godine? :)
<dodobas> apsolutno nikakve u trci, quali, jos nekako
<dodobas> jer da bi koristio DRS moras i napraviti neke setup postavke...
<dodobas> dakle, DRS ti ne mora nista pomoci
<Mmike> the point is da ti olaksa pretjecanje
<Mmike> na nacin da se ne moras muciti
<Mmike> pa ako si brzi po krugu za pola sekunde
<Mmike> ne moras ulagati nikakav napor da predjes onog ispred sebe
<Mmike> i najvise ispasta onaj prvi
<dodobas> the point is da si morao uloziti napor da dodjes ispod 1 sek
<Mmike> jer, za pretpostaviti je da drugi ima prvog ispred sebe, treci drugog, i tako dalje
<dodobas> i... drugi krug... ovaj iza ima prednost... zasr ne
<Mmike> e, i zato sto si ulozio taj napor, to je to? ne moras znati pretjecati?
<Mmike> ne, nema prednost
<dodobas> ima ako ostane unutar 1sek...
<Mmike> jer nemozes zastopati ovog iza
<Mmike> da, al' nece ostati
<Mmike> jer je ovaj brzi 
<dodobas> mislis... ? :)
<Mmike> a gledaj utrke, jebemu :)
<Mmike> onaj tko veli da je DRS super prica 'da, sad bar ima pretjecanja'
<Mmike> to sto je pretjecanje izrazito glupo, nema veze
<Mmike> stupidno
<Mmike> i uvijek spominju 2009/2010, sezone kad je F1 bila izrvsrna
<Mmike> brawn gp napravio revoluciju s onim difuzorima
<Mmike> milina
<Mmike> schumacher era bila dosadna
<Mmike> kad je aerodinamika bila takva da ako si blizu onog ispred sebe, mosh plakat
<dodobas> DRS je samo tehnologija kao i KERS
<Mmike> jasno, al' glupa tehnologija
<Mmike> favorizira losije
<Mmike> tj, one bolje sikanira
<obruT> najbolje vrijeme formule: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zr9qmPl0wc
<dodobas> kako su hebemu losiji ako su BRZI
<dodobas> da nisu brzi, ne bi niti dosli u situaciju...
<dodobas> dakle... treba uvesti vise komponenti guma
<dodobas> s vise razlike izmedu pojedinih komponenti
<Mmike> treba ukinuti DRS
<Mmike> ili staviti 2 DRS zone
<Mmike> barem
<Mmike> jebo to kad mi das sansu da upalim 'turbo', bez da onaj ispred to smije
<Mmike> onak, nema smisla
<obruT> evo kaze kolega zakleti formulas da je DRS u biti ok jer bez toga nist od preticanja
<dodobas> Mmike: a uskoro...
<dodobas> kad dodju turbo motori...
<dodobas> pa ces imati i KERS, i boost i DRS....
<Mmike> mah, 2014
<dodobas> sta ces onda :)
<Mmike> nema svijeta onda vise :)
<dodobas> eh... s takvim stavom... sto si se zenio :P
<Mmike> ZATO sam se zenio! :)
<dodobas> grozno
<Mmike> In 2011, the FIA increased the number of DRS zones to two on some circuits featuring multiple long straights. In Valencia and in Montreal, two zones were endorsed on consecutive long straights, whilst in Monza and in Buddh, two zones were created on separate parts of the circuit. Two zones had originally been planned for every race with multiple long straights from Montreal onwards (depending on Montreal/Valencia success) - but such
<Mmike>  plans did not materialize.[2] However, at the penultimate round of the 2011 season, two zones on consecutive long straights saw a return - at Yas Marina.
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> montreal?
<Mmike> kaj sam ja nesto propustio?
<dodobas> nije bilo
<Mmike> jel' opce bilo da je bilo 2 DRS zone?
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/
<Mmike> :) neznaju slozit haproxy maintenance page :)
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyx8iP5tfCI :D
<Hrki> dali je i vama imdb pomjesan, ko da ih javaskripta zeze
<SasaGloc> ekipa, ubuntu server 11.10  postavio sam pptp server cisto radi eksperimentiranja.. spojim se na njega. kad se odspojim (sa win racunala) vise nemogu spojiti dok ne restartam taj linux server…  ima li neko ideju zasto?  gledao sam razna upustva i koliko vidim sva su manje vise ista..    ne kuzim gdje je greska…  
<SasaGloc> .. ok.. skuzio sam izgleda..   man iptables … :)
<ivoks> Mmike: u svakom slucaju nisam dao vise od 100kn za taj telefon; nije ne znam kak poseban, ali funkcionira jos uvijek
<Mmike> ivoks, a, koji telefon i koja tarifa?
<ivoks> ne sjecam se koji je telefon
<ivoks> tarifa je 100
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> mislim, nije u rangu velikih smartphonea
<Mmike> ma bitno da ima bar 2GB memorije za aplikacije
<Mmike> nist fensi smensi
<ivoks> znam da je imao vise memorije od onog mog desirea
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> zadnji put je barel nafte bio 85$ tamo u 10. mjesecu prosle godine
<ivoks> i to samo na kratko
<ivoks> bas me zanima hoce li doci do 75$
<ivoks> U navijačkom zanosu ispalili raketu pa zapalili Srđ
<ivoks> sta nisu crnogorci, budu navijaci
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> nah, nista od 75$
<ivoks> ide to natrag gore
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> mozilla ce ugraditi podrsku za novi flash u windows
<ivoks> ...verziji firefoxa
<Mmike> kak s ovim mysqlom imas bedove koje u biti nebi trebao imati
<Mmike> 'invalidating query cache (table)'
<Mmike> i replication lag raste
<Mmike> naravno da nemam query cache upaljen :/
<ivoks> novi google maps
<ivoks> pitam se je li to verzija sa novim #d-om
<ivoks> eos 7d je 14000kn
<ivoks> s objektivom
<obruT> rabljeni 5d mkII se sad nadje za solidne pare
<ivoks> meni je moj 550d sasvim dovoljan
<ivoks> slazem se da dobar fotic puno znaci, al mislim da puno vise ovisi o fotografu
<ivoks> Rukovoditeljske pozicije imaju očekivano najviše plaće, srednji i niži menadžment ima 29 posto više plaće od prosjeka, pokazuje analiza podataka prikupljenih putem aplikacije MojaPlaca.hr. 
<ivoks> U navedenom razdoblju najbolje plaćeni poslovi su u tvrtkama kojima je primarna djelatnost farmacija – plaće su 31 posto iznad prosjeka.
<ivoks> chaky: si tu?
<Mmike> ivoks, ako nisi mega-pro, 550d je prejeben
<Mmike> meni je 350d je vise nego ok
<Mmike> fali mi mooooooooooooozda malo veci iso, i mozda bolji CCD pa da na velikom ISOu nemam suma
<Mmike> live view bi isto dobro dosao
<SilverSpace> opet kisa
<Mmike> naso desire za 800 kuna
<Mmike> veli lik da je nekoristen
<Mmike> tvrdi da ima amoled
<Mmike> kak to mogu provjeriti?
<ivoks> nekoristen i amoled?
<ivoks> hoce reci da je dvije godine stajao u kutiji?
<ivoks> Mmike: pise na kutiji inace
<Mmike> da, veli da ga je dobio i da je onda dobio i iphone i da je koristio iphone od onda
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet
<ivoks>  “3.7 inch AMOLED touch-sensitive screen”
<SilverSpace> pazi da nije navlakusa
<ivoks> “3.7-inch touch-sensitive screen” 
<ivoks> svasta... pomognes zeni nesto promijeniti na stranici jer ne moze stupiti u kontakt sa webmasterom
<ivoks> i sad uopce ne kontaktira webmastera, nego se izravno javlja
<ivoks> i to bez molim, oprostite, vec sa zahtjevima
<weshmashian> jednostavno za rijesit: "Postovana, saljem Vam ugovor o odrzavanju" :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: da te piknem u tvoju omiljenu temu, imas li kakovo linkovlje koje se bavi tjuningom MySQL-a?
<Mmike> weshmashian, imas nesto konkretno, ili?
<weshmashian> trenutno mi guta 13.2G RAM-a, sto nije problem jer ima jos 20ak G free
<Mmike> s obzirom da imas milijon i jednu pizdariju za tjunat
<weshmashian> Mmike: ne bas, generalno me zanima
<weshmashian> oh joy
<Mmike> to je ok, mysql voli gutat
<Mmike> jel' imas innodb ili myisam
<Mmike> ili mix
<weshmashian> aj', bar ne pljuje :D
<Mmike> i kakav je workload
<weshmashian> myisam je uglavnom
<Mmike> kolki ti je uptime servera? (\s u mysql promptu)
<weshmashian> 3 i pol dana :) za sad
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> skini mysqltuner.pl i potjeraj ga
<Mmike> to ti je ok za generalni guideline
<Mmike> pa vidi kaj suggestira, pa trazi po manualu kaj znaci koja opcija pa guglaj
<weshmashian> a workload je cca 3k konekcija po satu, odokativno
<Mmike> ak nemas innodb onda je to sve vjerojatno query cache
<Mmike> usrani
<weshmashian> so i shall, spank you very much.
<weshmashian> s obzirom kak je indijac uspio ujebat servu sa krivo konfiguriranim PHP-om mislim si da je nesto slicno i sa MySQLom uspio napravit
<Mmike> ha, velim, vidi kaj ti ovo pljune
<Mmike> najcesce nije bed kad mysql zdere memoriju, stovise, to je tako by design
<Mmike> i to zelis
<Mmike> imas i onaj mysql-primer, tako nekako
<Mmike> isto ok za generalni guideline
<Mmike> preporuka je to vrtjeti svako toliko jer kako se promijeni load ili velicina baze, ajmo tjunat opet
<Mmike> ak mosh se rijesit mysqla, to bi ti bio najbolji plus :)
<weshmashian> je, spominjo si to neki dan :)
<weshmashian> e nemerem :)
<weshmashian> moj dio je optimizirat stvari koliko se dade
<Mmike> kuzis, lose je s tim postgresom, to jednom poslozis, tjunas, i onda to radi :)
<Mmike> i onda te nitko ne zove, i onda ne zaradjujes paru, i tak to :)
<weshmashian> eto, vidis, nije onda tak bajno ;)
<igustin> Mmike: sad si me sjetio jednog MS bisera...
<weshmashian> treba i ostavit neke probleme za kasnije... :)
<weshmashian> krilatica supporta: probleme ne treba rijesavati nego njegovati.
<hbogner> Mmike, stavi neki cron job da nesto redovito posemeri pa da te moraju zvat
<igustin> Mmike: kaže taj MS taliban "Blago vama Linuxašima, ja instaliram MS Server i nemam što raditi više na njemu, a vi kad instalirate taj Linux stalno imate nešto za održavati." :)
<igustin> ...i ostade živ
<Mmike> igustin, tja
<hbogner> Mmike, http://comics.allixsenos.net/data/comics/uf/2012/201206/uf-20120609.gif
<Mmike> igustin, nije to tako daleko od istine
<igustin> hbogner: gle njega, pokvarenjaka :P k'o krovopokrivači - jedan žlijeb namjeste, a drugi pomaknu da imaju opet što raditi ;)
<Mmike> igustin, (sql server wise)
<hbogner> igustin, nisam ja nista :D
<Mmike> igustin, bed je sto sql server kosta 50k kuna + calovi za licence za OS ispod, plus pizde matere, = puno
<Mmike> postgres + ubuntu/debian = nula
<Mmike> da, nemas klik-klik alata
<Mmike> da, replikacija je pun kufer bolje rjesena u mssqlu
<hbogner> igustin, kako si znao da sam nekidan radio na krovu :D
<Mmike> (bolje = sve je upakirano u paket na klik-klik)
<igustin> hbogner: a vidim čija si škola ;)
<hbogner> igustin, ali ja sam skidao krov, ne postavljao
<hbogner> :D
<igustin> eto
<igustin> i sad čekaš da te zovu jer prokišnjava, zar ne?
<igustin> pa o tome ti i pričam :P
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> tako je, nisu platili dovoljno za postavljanje novog pa sad nek trpe kisu
<hbogner> kad plate sve dobi ce novi krov
<igustin> reket!
<hbogner> ne reket, cigla
<dodobas> i nee moar RAM
<hbogner> hau mac ju gat?
<hbogner> mor ram goood
<dodobas> sljedeci laptop ce bome imati 16G
<hbogner> pa na kolko si sad?
<ivoks> ja sam odustao od laptopa za takve svrhe
<hbogner> 4, 6, 8?
<dodobas> a misilm da ne mogu niti posteni VM vrtiti
<Mmike> :)
 * Mmike ima 8GB vec cca 2 godine, i malo mu je bar cca godinu :)
<jelly> meni je 8GB ok bez VM-ova, a na ovu plocu vise ni ne stane
<jelly> VM-ovi ce se vrtit u oblaku ili na poslu
<hbogner> jel vam s eikad desavalo da kad ustekaze 2x2 giga rama da kad su zasebno ustekani prepozna svaki 2048 a kad su zajeno ustekani 3008 ili tako nekako
<hbogner> tj ne svih 4
<hbogner> i to bios
<jelly> ne
<jelly> ako plocice nisu identicne, moglo bi se tako nesto desiti
<jelly> ha, r.pi nije debian armhf kompatibilan
<hbogner> identicne, pack
<hbogner> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/255376-10-asus-issue
<hbogner> nasao nesto
<hbogner> do maticne je
<hbogner> http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/73964/
<hbogner> In conclusion, memory remapping!
<Mmike> jelly, ti ne koristis kayako i chrome :)
<Mmike> meni taj pojede 4 gb
<Mmike> i onda 4-5 virtualki, i plof
<jelly> jira <3
<jelly> jebes kayako
<Mmike> doduse, da konacno poslozim lxc i maknem se sa vboxa, bilo bi lakse
<Mmike> jelly, nemam izbora 
<Mmike> plus, bolji mi je od jire
<Mmike> imamo i jiru :)
<Mmike> i confluence :)
<jelly> imas izbor, samo ovi placaju dovoljno dobro
<Mmike> sve imamo! :)
<Mmike> a nemam, ne odredjujem ja sto ce se koristiti
<jelly> ti odredjujes za koga ces raditi
<jelly> al sad je gotovo, tu su zena i skoro djeca... 
<jelly> pravo velis nemas izbora ;-)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> imas pravo, da :)
<jelly> vidim nema komentara na "High Performance MySQL" O'Reilly
<jelly> oh well zagnjavit ću firmu da kupi
<jelly> free excerpt izgleda ok
<Mmike> nelosa
<Mmike> cek, izasla je nova edicija?
<Mmike> 2nd edition je onaj koji imam
<jelly> covers 5.5 
<Mmike> hmhm
<Mmike> naruc naruc
<Mmike> ona je imala 4.x i 5.0 a i malo 5.1
<Mmike> vish vishe
<Mmike> njc njc
<Mmike> thnx thnx
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> to? : http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596101718.do?green=429BDF04-7C6E-5065-B3DB-A77E431DCFDB&intcmp=af-mybuy-9780596101718.IP
<SilverSpace> ah 
<SilverSpace> sparina 
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> 3rd edition
<Mmike> ne-at-o
<jelly> http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920022343.do
<jelly> jedino sto moram narucit prek amazona
<ivoks> to imam ja
<ivoks> nije neko stivo :/
<ivoks> bar 2nd edition nije bio
<ivoks> doduse, ja sam citao odredjeno podrucje koje me zanimalo
<jelly> a kaj te zanimalo i koja je bila bolja knjiga
<ivoks> ja sam ju bio posudio od php developera, oni su se bavili optimizacijom svojih querija
<jelly> sigh
<Mmike> ivoks, ok je knjiga jer ti pokaze koliko je mysql sjeban
<Mmike> i objasni ti kako radi iznutra
<jelly> da BAR $employer ima developere koji se bave optimizacijom queryja
<Mmike> pa onda lakse mozes sto i kako
<Mmike> zanima me 5.5 razlika, ovo sve sto znam sam lovio po forumima, blogovima, ircu s developerima i inim sranjima
<ivoks> jelly: ja sam tako ovima postavio 'ako vi serveru kazete da trci 20min u krug, onda ce on trcati'
<Mmike> pa ce biti zgodno posloziti to sve
<ivoks> jelly: 'moj je posao da otrci najvise sto moze, a vas da mu ne kazete da radi takvu glupost'
<jelly> $vendor je napravio aplikaciju koja kljucnu za sakupljanje novaca; u pocetku je radila 5 sati.  Nakon godinu dvije radila je 16 sati.  Nakon 6-12 mjeseci jebade developer je dodao indekse u 4(cetiri) tablice i sad procedura traje 40minuta
<jelly> tu izmjenu je $vendor zelio naplatiti kao dodatni feature
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/209019_10150953540214519_368541135_n.jpg
<Mmike> jelly, yup, yup, hoce to cesto tako :)
<Mmike> onda kad nekome to popravis i objasnis i uzmes 300 dolara za to onda ti vele da hvala, plate, i ne implementiraju
<Mmike> jer, kao, pre jeftino je
<jelly> to je ok, dodaj jednu nulu i ponudi alternativno rjesenje
<Mmike> da, moram naucit bit pizda na taj nacin
<Mmike> slozio likovima nekim postgres, uzeo parK kn, p ami reko lik 'e jesu te ozenili, trebo si uzet bar 3 puta vise'
<Mmike> a za 5 sati posla!
<Mmike> jos mi neugodno bilo kad sam racun slao
<Mmike> mlad sam te neiskusan ;)
<jelly> sa tih par K kupis odijelo, unajmis Audija i vozis se na sljedeci sastanak gdje ces uvaliti istu stvar za 15x vise para
<jelly> jos i frenda da glumi vozaca <g>
<ivoks> da, tak sam i ja
<ivoks> ucis na pocetku
<ivoks> ja sam za jedan posao trazio xxxx kuna
<ivoks> klijent me nazvao i rekao da sam sigurno pogrijesio
<ivoks> na kraju sam im posao napravio za xxx xxx kuna
<jelly> :-D
<ivoks> al dok pocinjes, sve ti izgleda super
<jelly> sa strane klijenta, kupiti nesto za xxx xxx je ok ako radi, nego kupiti sranje za xxxx koje na kraju ne radi ni to malo
<ivoks> ma dobro, taj se projekt razvukao
<ivoks> trebalo je biti sporadicno posla oko 2-3 mjeseca
<ivoks> a bilo je vise od godinu dana
<jelly> fora su mi vendori koji prodaju za xxxxx pa onda svaka jebena sitnica change request od xxxxx
<ivoks> CO - change order
<ivoks> to sam naucio vec :)
<jelly> ak ta stvar od xxx xxx radi 2 godine bez problema, isplatila se
<ivoks> pa na trzistu je
<ivoks> nisam dobio jos niti jedan support call
<jelly> ak radi 5-10 godina bez problema, vjerojatno si je naplatio premalo :-)
<ivoks> a prodalo se u nekoliko tisuca primjeraka
<ivoks> a ne... sad se ravi v2 :)
<ivoks> radi
<Mmike> ivoks, da, kuzis, meni glupo za 5 sati posla uzet novaca k'o sto uzme 5 odvjetnika u 2 sata
<Mmike> nekak, nije fer, kajjaznam
<Mmike> al' onda kad ti dodje konzum, e onda njemu uzmes
<Mmike> pogotovo kad on(i) dodju tebi
<jelly> pa ja bi rekao da je sasvim fer uzeti hrpu love i onda s njom napraviti nesto korisno
<ivoks> ako napravis posao, uzmi novce
<ivoks> ako znas da ces fusariti, radje nemoj raditi
<Mmike> ivoks, true
<Mmike> nego, idem
<Mmike> vipnet priznao gresku, btw :)
<Mmike> super je kad 'pobijedis' korporaciju :)
<ivoks> kakvu gresku?
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-18397398
<ivoks> Airbus has confirmed its flagship A380 planes could be grounded for up to eight weeks if work to repair cracks in their wings is done in one go.
<ivoks> uh...
<ivoks> a ja letio jednim prije par tjedana
<jelly> Provjerom norme koja vrednuje potpunost i točnost podataka o ustanovi ustanovljena je nepravilnost u hrEduOrg  zapisu Vašeg LDAP imenika.
<jelly> Naime, u hrEduOrgOIB atributu zapisan je ispravan OIB vaše ustanove.
<jelly> Ista bi vrijednost trebala biti zapisana i kao jedna od vrijednosti atributa hrEduOrgUniqueNumber, a u vašem  imeniku, u hrEduOrgUniqueNumber atributu, upisan je samo matični broj ustanove. Da biste ispravili tu nepravilnost, u AOSI web sučelju potrebno je odabrati opciju Ažuriranje hrEduOrg zapisa te: 1. promijeniti vrijednost atributa hrEduOrgOIB u neku legitimnu vrijednost ,npr. 44444444446 i kliknuti na Ažuriraj, 2. u atribut hrEduOrgOIB upišite i
<jelly> spravan OIB svoje ustanove te kliknite Ažuriraj.
<jelly> what.
<jelly> "da bi promijenili vrijednost hrEduOrgUniqueNumber, promijenite vrijednost hrEduOrgOIB -- koja je vec ispravna"
<ivoks> heh
<jelly> kaj da joj sad velim
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> trebas dodati broj
<ivoks> znaci, ne izmijeniti, vec dodati
<ivoks> pri tom nema azuriranja
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> ja to ni nemam :)
<ivoks> OIB: NONE
<ivoks> ne moze se dodati, joj, koji amateri
<jelly> kod mene je hrEduOrgUniqueNumber: MBUST: nesto
<ivoks> kod mene je MBUST i OIB
<jelly> kaj sad, da dodam još jedan hrEduOrg _Unique_ Number?
<jelly> :-D
<ivoks> ako se dobro sjecam, to sam ja rucno ubacio u LDAP :)
<ivoks> pa i je unique
<ivoks> ali nije broj :)
<ivoks> jer je 'OIB: blablabla'
<ivoks> ili 'MBUST: blablabla'
<jelly> ma joj
<jelly> jebo ih onaj koji je radio shemu i onaj koji i je radio aplikaciju i onaj koji je radio provjeru.  Tetka koja salje mailove tu jedina nije nis kriva ;-)
<jelly> ivoks: ok, znaci kod tebe su dva hrEduOrgUniqueNumber atributa, jedan sa OIB: i jedan sa MBUST: ?
<jelly> to mi se cini najlogicnije
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> 'halo'
<ivoks> 'zasto nisam dobila maru?'
<ivoks> 'koju maru trebate?'
<ivoks> 'a koga sam dobila?'
<ivoks> 'koju maru trebate?'
<ivoks> 'a koga sam dobila?'
<ivoks> 'koju maru trebate?'
<ivoks> 'maru xxxx'
<ivoks> 'krivi broj'
<hbogner> ivoks, :D
<ivoks> al ono 'koga sam dobila'
<obruT> damn, upravo sam nakon 5 mjeseci doma maknuo 15" monitor s "glavnog" kompa i vratio 24" koji je privremeno bio na HTPC-u.... sad ne znam sto bi s prostorom na radnoj povrsini :P
<ivoks> pa valjda onog ciji si broj nazvala
<ivoks> obruT: klikni maksimize
<SilverSpace> obruT: kak RPi
<SilverSpace> jes ti to dobio u ruke
<SilverSpace> bemti sad oni raspravljaju o mailu tko je dao javnosti 
<SilverSpace> kad posaljes mail sa svog racunala vise nisi vlasnik 
<ivoks> jel pocela tekma?
<SilverSpace> je 1:=
<SilverSpace> 0
<SilverSpace> englezi
<ivoks> a ja na sastanku
<SilverSpace> sastanak pod vedrim nebom
<SilverSpace> Unity 5.12 Fixes Ubuntu OpenGL Performance Problems 
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> 'ne' ombli
<ivoks> 'ne' ombli
<ivoks> 'ne' ombli
<ivoks> joj, nekakvi email...
<ivoks> 'da' ombli
<ivoks> 'da' ombli
<ivoks> 'da' ombli
<ivoks> SDP nije ni svjesan da vise nema vecinu u vladi; ovom zemljom vlada samo jedan covjek
<ivoks> i to nije predsjednik :)
<SilverSpace> 1:1
<ivoks> idem gledat
<SilverSpace> rijesit ce ga madari uskoro
<hbogner> e hebale vas zivotinje gatare
<hbogner> zagrebacki zoo ima tapira koji predvidja rezultate
<hbogner> koje gluposti
<SilverSpace> lol
<obruT> SilverSpace: mislim da si, na moju zalost, krivo shvatio :) nisam ja dobio Rpi nego frend :)
<obruT> njemu je stigo...
<obruT> 18:29 < SilverSpace> kad posaljes mail sa svog racunala vise nisi vlasnik
<obruT> znaci ako sam ja admin mail servera i mail dodje do mene, mogu s njim sto hocu ?
<obruT> odnosno, tko je vlasnik maila u tom trenutku ? :)
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne odnosi se na admine
<SilverSpace> nego na primatelje
<SilverSpace> 1:1
<jelly-home> vlasnik maila je po definiciji primatelj
<obruT> jelly-home: u biti je logicno, da :)
<obruT> nasao sam sad doma jedan analogni fotic za koji ne znam ni otkud mi niti sto... uopce ne znam da sam ga imao ikad :P
<obruT> mozda je od zene...
<jelly-home> polaroid!
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-12
<jaizza> 'bro jutro
<SilverSpace> bemti moj RPi je trenutno u Italiji BERGAMO - ITALY
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kako ide DHL mislim da cu ga sutra ili prekosutra imati u rukama
<Mmike> k m e
<PunTrbuh> Jutro, mileni :) 
<weshmashian> o/
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: e, od kud si ga narucio?
<weshmashian> nes si razmisljam piknut RPi kao workstation doma
<SilverSpace> iz UK jos prvi dan sam se pribiljezio
<weshmashian> i tek sad stize?
<PunTrbuh> weshmashian: uvijek sam htio workstation kojem mogu vidjeti sve dijelove bez otvaranja kucista, ces sam napraviti kuciste, znam da si modelar :) 
<weshmashian> PunTrbuh: jok, nakeljit cu ga otraga na telku :)
<weshmashian> ideja je da bude i XMBC :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: da prije dva tjedna mi je tek stigo mail sa kodom za narucivanje
<weshmashian> cjebote... e, a kolko te shipping doso?
<PunTrbuh> muahahaha , moja telka ima prazan expansion slot za neki sonyev kuki, koji necu nikad kupiti, taman velik da RP stane :) Zaljepi s straznje strane mog TVa :)
<weshmashian> :))) moze, ak mi das svoju telku ;)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: US$43.02 
<PunTrbuh> *mrmlj* *pametnjakovic* :) 
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: o_O znaci kaj, ~$80 sve skup?
<weshmashian> PunTrbuh: you know me ;)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: ne to je sve zajedno
<SilverSpace> US$8.02
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: ah, so, skuzih da je shipping bio jos extra $40
<weshmashian> to je onda ok
<PunTrbuh> weshmashian: zakaj XMBC a ne windows media center (hides) ?
<SilverSpace> u biti salje RS Components
<weshmashian> PunTrbuh: ne slaze mi se isti :)
<weshmashian> PunTrbuh: imah slozen soljušn sa X360 i Tversity na piceku i to je uredno delalo
<PunTrbuh> weshmashian: pa i pitam zato kaj nemas kaj slagati :) 
<PunTrbuh> mhmm
<weshmashian> PunTrbuh: pa je ideja nanovo tak nes slozit da zemsko more gledat filmovlje dok ja delam nekaj
<weshmashian> PunTrbuh: e jebatga, ja i home teKnologije od MSa smo ko... nemam pojma kaj :)
<PunTrbuh> weshmashian: ne znam kak se XMBC deploya, ja sam WMC postavil tak da sam instaliral windowse, dodal WMC feature i dal mu da našpuni library :) 
<PunTrbuh> Nda, imal sam jeb upogoniti TV karticu, al to sam si sam kriv, kostala je 2kn, pa su takvi i driveri
<PunTrbuh> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-06-10/forget-greece-a-german-euro-exit-might-be-better.html , ne znam kaj bi izlaz Njemacke iz EU napravil mom kreditu :) 
<SilverSpace> ha nabavio si 3.0 usb citac kartica
<SilverSpace> sam si*
<SilverSpace> jos da mi radi kenjavi asrock
<jelly-home> cool, imas neku karticu brzu od 20MB/s?
<jelly-home> koliko to kosta
<SilverSpace> imam 30mb/s
<SilverSpace> :)
<PunTrbuh> SilverSpace: jel se taj 3.0 kontroler mozda pristekava na USB port na maticnoj ? :) 
<weshmashian> PunTrbuh: hm, zadnje sam to pokuso slozit pod WinXP, na sedmici jos nisam
<PunTrbuh> 3.0 > 2.0 > MBO > WIN ! :) 
<weshmashian> usb2.0 usb3.0 kontroler? :D
<SilverSpace> PunTrbuh: hm ak si slozis :)
<PunTrbuh> weshmashian, to je kumulativno USB 5.0 , ne ? :) 
<weshmashian> PunTrbuh: isto kak je u prosjeku usb 2.5 :)
<PunTrbuh> SilverSpace: zake je asrock kenjav ? Moja asrokica ima native usb 3 :) 
<PunTrbuh> weshmashian: slazemo se da moze biti i 2.5 i 5.0 ? :)= 
<SilverSpace> PunTrbuh: ma ono moje sranje 
<weshmashian> PunTrbuh: ofskroz, sa performansama 1.5 :)
<PunTrbuh> weshmashian: to !!! :)
<SilverSpace> PowerVR
<SilverSpace> grafa
<PunTrbuh> SilverSpace: to je ona maticna koju nikak rodbini prodat' ? :)
<SilverSpace> windozi lete
<SilverSpace> navodno i na linux ce raditi tek od kernela 3.3
<SilverSpace> ovo cudo http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=AD2700-ITX
<PunTrbuh> Opet oni s kernel versionima koje mi centos smrtnici necemo do 2023 vidjet' :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<PunTrbuh> Joj, da zaboravil sam vec kak je smijesna ploca :) 
 * Mmike ima eSatu
<Mmike> za diskove
<Mmike> godinu i pol sam se lupao po glavi kak to nemam kak mi treba kak sve
<Mmike> i sad kad imam ravno JEDNOM sam upogonio to
<PunTrbuh> eSata je pljuga
<PunTrbuh> (imo=
 * dodobas je danas tek skužio da ima powered USB port na laptopu :)
<Mmike> PunTrbuh, cekam tvoju elaboraciju :)
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj, na redBullu? :)
<weshmashian> eSata? kaj to jos zivo?
<weshmashian> upogonih i ja ravno jednom, onda sam premjestio disk u stroj :)
<PunTrbuh> Mmike: hyper-v ima problema s attachanjem eSata storagea , za druge peripetije ne znam 
<jelly-home> kak "ce raditi od 3.3" kad je vani 3.4
<jelly-home> il radi na 3.3 ili ne
<weshmashian> PunTrbuh: sad se mogu i ja svrstat u CentOS smrtnike :D
<weshmashian> more or less
<Mmike> PunTrbuh, hyper-v ima problema sa svime, to nije bed esate nego hyper-va :) tvoje 'esata je pljuga' sad zvuci jos, nekako, neznam... losije :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: Linux kmet-desktop 3.2.0-25-generic
<jelly-home> meni u hyper-v virtualcu disk stoji i kao /dev/hda i kao /dev/sda 
<jelly-home> isti disk
<PunTrbuh> Mmike: ja sam bez umatanja u celofan napisao zakaj je (imo) pljuga
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: da i?
<SilverSpace> nema jos na ubuntu
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: da, i?
<jelly-home> otkad je to bio problem
<SilverSpace> neda mi se slagat 3.3
<jelly-home> e TO je tocno
<PunTrbuh> jelly: drugi ti se pojavio nakon kaj si instalirao linux integration components ? Probaj drugu verziju (kolko se sjecam, zadnja je 3.2)
<jelly-home> PunTrbuh: tad kad sam stavio je bio 3.1, a driveri su ionako iz kernela od distre a ne od integracije
<PunTrbuh> jelly: zato i pitam da li ti se to pojavilo nakon LIC ili prije ? 
<PunTrbuh> Mmike: eSata ima 2m cord range ? 
<jelly-home> PunTrbuh: ne sjecam se, logovi instalacije su izgubljeni u bespucu 
<PunTrbuh> :( 
<PunTrbuh> koji guest OS, jelly ? 
<jelly-home> kao sto SilverSpace veli, ne da mi se slagat zakrpa https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/6/5/23 a hyper-v developeri pisu kod previse los da ga -stable kernel maint. prihvati 
<Mmike> PunTrbuh, to je k'o da ja velim da je, neznam FordGT pljuga jer ne mozes s njim na njivu :)
<jelly-home> PunTrbuh: Debian 6; kernel je 2.6.38
<jelly-home> PunTrbuh: jer se taj kernel sa livecda htio bootat a debianov nije <g>
<PunTrbuh> fantasticno, imam u terminalu 'u dlaku' isti stroj, bez istog problema :) ( deb6 , 2.6.32-5-686 )
<jelly-home> lucky you!
<jelly-home> cak si bootao kernel od distre
<PunTrbuh> :D w/o a problem :)
<PunTrbuh> da pocistim virtualku od podataka i dam ti link na .vhd ? :) 
<dodobas> Mmike: que? 
<jelly-home> PunTrbuh: ne, nemam admina na hostu i ne bi to znao otvoriti
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/intelov-nuc-jeseni/116549.aspx
<PunTrbuh> to kosta ko pravi pc  :)
<SilverSpace> :) pa i je pravi 
<SilverSpace> nije atom
<jelly-home> nema procesora na slici
<jelly-home> ... ni mjesta za isti
<PunTrbuh> http://www.portio.hr/index.php?page=artikl&id=500000038420 >> power cable price tag pwn :)
<jelly-home> to nije bilo kaki kabel, to je HP!
<PunTrbuh> Velis, rucno tkane niti unutra osiguravaju njezan protok Vasih elektrona ? :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: sa druge strane je proc i chipset
<PunTrbuh> SilverSpace: da, s druge strane dizajnerske ploce, u INTELu se zaigrali i napravili funkcionalan PC bez procesora, konkurencija se oce izjest ziva :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<PunTrbuh> Bjezi Michael Schumacher od psa oko jezerceta.Dodje jedan prolaznik i dovikne: Brze malo, stici ce te!!!! Ma nema sanse...kasni dva kruga..
<SilverSpace> PunTrbuh: eh tko kasni shumi
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> ak mi netko plati put i smještaj u Poljskoj, častim ulaznicama 'rvacka Španjolska :-D 
<Mmike> lol
<PunTrbuh> ne pratim vise nogomet, to sve popederilo : http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_2394.jpg&width=600
<jaizza> bot karte su vjerojatno pri vrhu tribina, teško da budeš vidio tak nekaj bez dalekozora
<PunTrbuh> jos gore, odem na tekmu i nemrem ni vidjeti kako izbornik oralno zadovoljava igrace ... 
<jaizza> bot tebe nikako zadovoljiti
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kisa opet
<jaizza> ulaunica više nema
<jaizza> spori ste
<PunTrbuh> pfft, kojeg je to latentno gay navijaca ikad sprijecilo :)
<Mmike> jaizza, ne vidim tko bi normalan htio ici na utakmicu
<Mmike> em ne vidis nista
<Mmike> em nemas reply
<Mmike> em imas masu debila koji su se tamo dosli mlatit
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<weshmashian> em mozes doma gledat zavaljen u udobnu fotelju i cugat
<jaizza> Mmike: ne znam, to moraš pitat bedake koji idu na to
<jaizza> ja sam samo htjela svijeta vidjet :-D
<Mmike> velim, ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> jao Mmike trebas jednom otici na ovakvu tekmu pa ces vidjeti
<Mmike> SilverSpace, vidjeti - sto? sve osim utakmice? :)
<SilverSpace> ne maksimir i ta sranja
<SilverSpace> ma ko hebe utakmicu
<SilverSpace> atmosfera
<SilverSpace> nikada necu prezaliti london
<SilverSpace> a imao sam karte
<PunTrbuh> ovo bum si pustal svaki put kad nekaj zgresim : http://cdn.coolsmileypack.com/content/animations/im_so_stupid.swf :) 
<SilverSpace> PunTrbuh: di samo nades te gluposti
<SilverSpace> :)
<PunTrbuh> one nalaze mene ! 
<SilverSpace> aaa :)
<weshmashian> st00pid magnet :)
<Mmike> dodobas, si mi ti pricao o ovome: https://postgres.heroku.com/
<dodobas> vjerojatno.... spomenuo
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: kaj se igras magnetom pokraj diska :)
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: ne, odlazem diskovlje na magnete, fora su kad lebde :D
<PunTrbuh> !!!
<budz0r> jel je moguce u sambi na konfiguraciji share-a staviti dodatni/razlicit 'create mask' na fajlove koji recimo zavrsavaju na .sh, dok u toj istoj konfiguraciji stoji 'create mask = 644' 
<jaizza>  http://kotaku.com/5917634/its+a-me-sexy-mario/gallery/3
<PunTrbuh> Thumbs up ! :) 
<jelly> safe for work!
<PunTrbuh> ako ne radis s suprugom u istom uredu :) 
<PunTrbuh> "znala sam, uz ovakav sex kakav imamo i morao si mastati o nekom vodoinstalateru" :)
<SilverSpace> oo paket je u zg http://www.dhl.com/cgi-bin/tracking.pl?AWB=6226055463
<PunTrbuh> SilverSpace: ces napisati negdje kriticki osvrt ? 
<SilverSpace> a sve cete znati 
<SilverSpace> pisanje mi bas ne ide
<SilverSpace> :)
<budz0r> SilverSpace: raspberry?
<SilverSpace> da
<budz0r> SilverSpace: koliko je trebalo da stigne?
<budz0r> moj jos nije ni shipan
<SilverSpace> od uplate do danas tocno 20dana
<SilverSpace> tj 22
<SilverSpace> tak su i napisali Standard Delivery (Despatch expected within 3 week
<budz0r> uh, meni pisalo 8 weeks
<SilverSpace> hm arch je manji image od debiana
<SilverSpace> hm ne poklapaju mi se md5sum
<ivoks> Mmike: malo su ti djetinjasti komentari
<Mmike> ivoks, ha?
<ivoks> 'Debilko'
<dodobas> ivoks: ma mislio je 'Debeljko' :P
<Mmike> mislis, trebao sam napisati 'neodgovorna budalo koja ugrozava svoj i tudji zivot vozec se 110 na sat po kisurini uz to preseravajuc se slikanjem'? 
<Mmike> mislio sam da je ovo manje strasno, pristojnije, cak nekako 'slatko' :)
<ivoks> kako znas da sam ja slikao?
<Mmike> hm, vidis, fakat
<ivoks> i vozio sam unutar ogranicenja
<Mmike> kako znam :)
<Mmike> joj, dobro
<Mmike> ti si super :)
<Mmike> obrisi komentar ako ti smeta
<Mmike> ili napisi tamo da mislis da je 'djetinjast'
<Mmike> pa mozemo diskutirati :)
<Mmike> znas da sam ja uvijek za diskusiju!
<Mmike> ja samo mislim da je to sto radis glupo. da imas 22 godine i da si dobio auto pred 2 godine, razumio bih
<Mmike> a ovako, fakat ne kuzim.
<Mmike> nadam se samo da ja necu bit blizu kad se razletis negdje :/
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ni na debina .img mi se ne poklapa md5sum
<Mmike> SilverSpace, probaj sha256, md5sum je bugovit! :)
<Mmike> (/me, dakako, sere)
<weshmashian> Mmike da je djetinjast? To je ko da se veli da smo PunTrbuh i ja ozbiljni ljudi :)
<Mmike> ok, da izmjenim svoj stav
<weshmashian> zakaj?
<Mmike> JA kad sam debil pa se po kisurini vozim 140 sa svojim malim autekom (i prestizem debile u bemveijma i inima sa mega-sirkoim gumama) ne snimam to nego drzim volan objema rukama. A i da snimam nebih to nikad stavljao na facebook da drugi vide kakav sam debil.
<Mmike> Jel bolje? :)
<obruT> dodobas: jesi vidio mozda ovaj clanak http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geografski_informacijski_sustav  ?
<weshmashian> Mmike: men' svejedno :) Samo sam se sjetio kak si za bota i mene reko kak smo djetinjasti pred neki tjedan ;)
<Mmike> weshmashian, pa, tebe nisam vidio dugo. Al' onaj mamlaz, misilm... brijem da ce Filipu bivat neugodno cim skuzi sta je to 'neugodno' :0
<weshmashian> :))))
<weshmashian> Mmike: nisi puno propustio: mrsaviji sam i malo manje cupav :)
<dodobas> obruT: mozda... :)
<dodobas> nemam pojma
<obruT> dodobas: IMHO totalno cudan i nabacan clanak
<Mmike> weshmashian, mogao bi, kad vec pricamo o djetinjizmima, napraviti onaj rostilj k'o onomad kad je dosao onaj lik koji je ici i meni dobrih pola sata srao kako rostilj nesmije na ugljen, kako mora na drva, kako neznamo, kako to smrdi, kako joj... pa mu je ico rekao 'ne seri, kad bude gotovo, probat ces', na sto mu je ovaj rekao 'a, nene, ja ne jedem meso'
<Mmike> kak se zvao lik
<Mmike> ovisnik o cocacoli
<weshmashian> :))))))
<weshmashian> hm, Kruno? makar sumnjam, on je zakleti mesozder
<weshmashian> mozda je bio u veggie fazi
<weshmashian> e, jel' mi vjerujes da ja pojma nemam ko je to sve tam bil?
<weshmashian> cek, to onaj di ste mi skoro rastalili rostilj kolko ste ga dugo slagali? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nista mi se ovdje ne poklapa http://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads
<PunTrbuh> Mmike: prije nego ti dozvolim da se taknes mojih otac<>sin relacija, moras imati dijete za koje ce netko reci da je dobro odgojeno :P U ostatak tirade ne ulazim :)
<PunTrbuh> Mmike: jel to onaj rostilj di si pekao meso , a ti nisi mogao jest' zbog zubobolje, junacino ? :) 
<dodobas> obruT: nisam se niti trudio citati :) vjerojatno je preveden s nekog drugog jezika
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak mislis - koji si skidao?
<Mmike> PunTrbuh, mogucno
<Mmike> onaj di nas je bilo 1093418049312398172431341
<weshmashian> a jel' to mozda bio onaj rostilj kad... :)
<Mmike> jedini na kojem sam bio kod pare :)
<weshmashian> da, onda je to taj kad ste zavrsili oko 1 sa rostiljanjem ili tak nes :D
<weshmashian> jebote, bilo nas je nes manje od 40 (starci imali svoj tulum) a deda i baka u prizemlju kuce nisu nis culi :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: debian zip i unutra je sve koje mi se ne poklapa
<weshmashian> "joj kak ste super tihi bili sinoc" :))
<weshmashian> nije ni za zanemarit da smo se stari i ja natjecali ko ima glasniju liniju
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zaboravi
<SilverSpace> malo sam debilan 
<SilverSpace> ok je
<weshmashian> malo sam debian :)
<SilverSpace> sha1sum je ok
<Mmike> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<Mmike> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<SilverSpace> ops
<Mmike> o
<Mmike> --ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Mmike> macka
<Mmike> sorry :)
<SilverSpace> aha sad cemo ti povjerovati :D
<Mmike> tja
<weshmashian> zakon, jedino moja macka ne zeli na tipkovnicu :)
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> ja imam 2 doma
<weshmashian> al' se obavezno unjonja u krilo dok moram tipkat k'o budala :)
<Mmike> i samo muska oce gore, unazad 10ak dana
<weshmashian> ovaj moj debos je obozavao krmit na CRT monitoru
<weshmashian> sad mu je super sakrit se iza LED monitora
<dodobas> Mmike: autovacuum = off.... uh... gadno :)
<Mmike> dodobas, nda, cemu to? :)
<dodobas> ah... spor hardver... puno update/delete pa onda kad se autovacuum upali... traje i traje
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ne vackumiras dovoljno cesto onda
<Mmike> ili ak mosh ponoci pustit da radi, nek radi po noci
<Mmike> upravio sam dobio mig da ce jedan od najvecih klijentata prijeci na postgres
<Mmike> uskoro
<Mmike> uz-as
<Mmike> mysql mentalitet u postgres, to ce biti milina
<dodobas> Mmike: ma radi se o privremenoj postavci... jer azuriram bazu... a svaki update/delete 'dotakne' 30% redova
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, ak mosh zivjet s downtimeom, dump/import. Ili kopiraj sve u nove tablice, cesto je puno puno brze.
<dodobas> Mmike: a moram testirati skripte... koje ce ici na live bazu...
<dodobas> mislim mogu... run 1, dump restore, run 2, ...
<Mmike> pa kaj nemres neki manji dataset napravit?
<Mmike> ili, upali autovaccum jednom kad bude gotovo sve
<Mmike> ak je to test, omsh ugasit i onaj fsync
<Mmike> pash malo ubrzat sve
<ivoks> Fotografije dviju hrvatskih navijačica obnaženih grudi već su prošle cijelu Europu, a kako se doznaje jedna od njih je zaposlenica Ministarstva kulture.
<ivoks> ne samo da je ironicno
<dodobas> Mmike: da, samo sto klijent zeli... koliko redova je koji update 'dotaknuo'
<ivoks> nego i fascinira da mnogi ljudi iz privatnog sektora ne mogu na tekme, a djelatnici javnog mogu i cak i sramote tu istu drzavu
<PunTrbuh> ivoks: meni je ta pretpostavka da su sise sramota smijesne, kao i pretpostavka da ljudi koji rade na nekakvim javnim funkcijama nemaju privatno vrijeme
<ivoks> nije pretpostavka da su sise sramota
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fsc_62uNcKI#!
<Mmike> ivoks, one su sise sramota
<ivoks> pretpostavka je da su sise neke pijane babe, na nekom trgu u poljskoj, sramota
<Mmike> da su neke mlade, spicaste, druga prica
<SilverSpace> jao moralisti
<ivoks> a sto se tice ljudi koji rade na javnim funkcijama i njihovog privatnog vremena, uopce ne sumnjam da ga imaju u izobilju
<PunTrbuh> meni su sise sise :) Ako nisu zenine, mogu samo gledat' , kakve god bile :)
<ivoks> problem je sto drugi rade kako bi platili porez, da bi ti isti ljudi mogli raditi
<ivoks> da je taj porez neki normalan, nista ne bi rekao
<ivoks> ali kad vidis koliko dajes, da bi se takvi provodili...
<ivoks> Tijekom tog ljeta vidio je mužjake kako se pare s drugim mužjacima i mrtvim ženkama, od kojih su neke uginule i godinu dana ranije. Nasrtali su i na mladunce, koje bi pritom znali i ubiti. Levick je ponašanje pingvina opisao kao "iznenađujuće izopačenim ponašanjem nasilnih mužjaka", a svoje bilješke pisao je na starogrčkom jeziku, kako njegova istraživanja i zapažanja ne bi mogli pročitati obični laici, već samo učeni ljudi.
<ivoks> heh
<PunTrbuh> ivoks: a to kaj su cure/babe pokazale sise na godisnjem koji su ovako ili onako zasluzile, sto god da rade se veze na poreznu politiku kako ? da je porez 2x manji/veci, one bi pokazale kaj imaju .. 
<Mmike> valencija je debilno jadna staza
<Mmike> i bit ce losa utrka tamo opet :/
<dodobas> opet? o cemu ti pricas ?
<Mmike> o valenciji
<Mmike> i dosadi
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' koristis ti puno gist indexe?
<Mmike> on: we need postgres in m-m for failover and HA. ja: yes, you'll have it, but with m-s setup, and autoslave promotion. on: yes, that is no good. we need m-m, our application depends on ot. ja: how? on: trust me, it does
<Mmike> ja: HEADBANG
<dodobas> hmm, postgis ih koristi
<jelly> ivoks: slow news day! http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/znate-li-koju-su-tajnu-znanstvenici-krili-o-pingvinima-punih-100-godina.html 
<dodobas> Mmike: bas me zanima kako to njihova app ovisi o m-m...
<Mmike> mah, ljudi ne kuze kaj je m-m i kako je to sjebano u biti
<Mmike> pise google da mysql moze m-m i onda eto
<jelly> tj. kak je to sjebano na mysqlu?
<Mmike> jelly, konceptualno je sjebano
<jelly> pa ovisi
<Mmike> pa ne ovisi, sjebano je :)
<Mmike> najcesce je m-m setup takav da u biti imas m-s, tj, pises uvijek po jednom nodeu u mysqlovom m-m setupu
<Mmike> i onda ako taj prdne, imas drugi
<jelly> ako imas razlicite workloade, pogotovo ako je jedan uglavnom ili 100% read, onda je Oracle u RAC-u super
<Mmike> kad se prvi vrati nazad, samo ga 'ustekas' u m-m, cekas da se posynca
<jelly> yep
<Mmike> oracle nikad nije super :)
<jelly> ne bih se slozio
<Mmike> jelly, je, al' to nije m-m setup. to je u biti m-s setup
<Mmike> jer imas jedan master na kojeg pises. samo, zato sto mysql podrzava m-m setup, nema promocije slavea u master
<Mmike> pa je malo jednostavnije
<ivoks> jelly: jesi pogledao filmic?
<jelly> Mmike: to je m-m, ti _mozes_ pisati u oba.  Naravno, puno je bolje ako ne pisu po istim stvarima jer su latency problem
<Mmike> jelly, oracle RAC je izmisljotina marketinska, nema tu nist posebno.
<Mmike> jelly, yup, ako pises po oba imas sranje, ako ne koristis 2PC ili nesto takvo. A ako koristis 2PC onda imas problem s performansama (latencije, i ino)
<ivoks> jedan pingvin skuplja kamenje, a drugi mu krade cijelo vrijeme
<Mmike> ivoks, koji filmic?
<jelly> jebiga, neki su slozili biznis i sad na plazi gledaju filmice s pingvinima, a neki rondaju po serverima i nemaju volje ni vremena za filmice
<Mmike> dodobas, http://www.hagander.net/talks/Find%20your%20neighbours.pdf
<ivoks> kak je ovaj index los
<Mmike> jedini nezavisni portal
<dodobas> Mmike: da 9.2 woohoo :)
<ivoks> netko kaze 'talijani nam leze' u komentaru na pitanje mozemo li igrati protiv italije
<Mmike> ivoks, da
<Mmike> ivoks, jedva cekam
<Mmike> erm
<ivoks> a ovi napisu tekst, kao osvrt na tu izjavu, o NDH i Italiji za vrijeme NDH
<Mmike> s/ivoks/dodobas
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> i stave sliku fasista
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> jel' ide tko na gaypride paradu za vikend?
 * obruT je na gaypride paradi vise puta mjesecno
<Mmike> obruT, lol :)
<obruT> svaki put kad idem vozit bajk, obucem se u latex, sarena majica..
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ides danas
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> pa nekak mi se ne svidja vrijeme :P
<obruT> a sad me panika vec hvata, 1.7. je blizu, a ja jos daleko od potrebne kondicije :P
<SilverSpace> kaj je na taj datum
<SilverSpace> opet italija
<obruT> da, dolomiti maraton, ali cemo ostati jos tjedan dana u dolomitima vozit
<dodobas> jel vam radi https://net.pbz.hr
<SilverSpace> obruT: uh prekrasno
<obruT> dodobas: ne bas :P
<obruT> SilverSpace: jes bio kad ?
<jelly> dodobas: telnet net.pbz.hr 443
<jelly> Trying 195.54.190.34...
<jelly> [cvrčci]
<obruT> [zrikavci]
<SilverSpace> obruT: nazalost ne 
<SilverSpace> meni ne daje pare znaci da ne radi
<obruT> SilverSpace: preporucam, nije tak ni daleko, krajolik preprepreprepresuper... oces vozit, planinarit, penjat, letit, stagod...
<obruT> a prek ljeta sasma ugodno vrijeme, nije vruce
<dodobas> scumbag pbz
<jelly> zovi ih na 0800 365 365 i pitaj zaš ne radi
<obruT> dodobas: s telnetom s jednog neeuropskog stroja je otvorio tcp konekciju nakon podosta cekanja
<obruT> sad napravih HTTP request pa da vidimo...
<obruT> eto, za GET / je nakon 30-tak sekundi izbacio:
<SilverSpace> obruT: bio u mittersill austrija to je nesto slicno 
<obruT> �Connection closed by foreign host.
<obruT>  :)
<obruT> dakle, �
<jelly> na httpu je ionako uvijek bila samo redirekcija
<jelly> hmha
<jelly> ima na livedrive 2TB za $15/mjesec i sftp/sshfs, al ja bi htio jos uid/gid nakeljiti gore da ga mogu koristiti za rsync backup as-is
<dodobas> eh, metronet...
<Mmike> obruT, kol'ko je dug maratno?
<Mmike> jelly, a tarsnap?
<obruT> Mmike: kolko hoces, 55km & 2000m, 108km & 3000m, 138km i 4000m
<obruT> ovi metri su uspona visinske
<Mmike> I kol'ko trajereciom ovaj najzesci?
<jelly> Mmike: I spit on a tarsnap!
<jelly> http://pontu.eenet.ee/player/kalakotkas.html 
<obruT> pa sad, ovisi o vozacu, ludjaci odvoze za nesto vise od 4 i pol sata, do skoro 10h oni najsporiji
<obruT> ja sam prosle godine vozio ovaj srednji za 5:55 :) ove godine planiram na najzesci... ne gine mi +1:30 na to
<BotaniCar> http://chaoticsignal.com/2012/04/16/nuke-your-favourite-places-with-nukemap/
<Mmike> obruT, ti si lud :)
 * Mmike se od Ublija do Lastsova (cca 13 km, 7 km uspona, 4km niz-spona) vozio (gurao) oko 3 sata
<Mmike> al' sam zato nazad doso, uhaj! :) 40ak minuta za 4km uspona, i 7km pravog uzitka (cca 10 minuta)
<dodobas> niz-spon :D
<Mmike> jelly, pourqua?
<BotaniCar> lo, SilverSpace : [14:33] <NetFluidBot> Hi ! This is the NetFluid.IRC bot running on Raspberry Pi for the first test !
<obruT> Mmike: hehe :) Lastovo rulez
<Mmike> obruT, rulez, samo tako!
<Mmike> jelly, to je live?
<jelly> vidi sat u ćošku
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: cek sutra :)
<SilverSpace> upravo slozio karticu 
<SilverSpace> hdmi tv napajanje spremno
<SilverSpace> grmi
<obruT> grmi ? tu kod mene je maloprije u 10-tak minuta napadalo 100 litara kise po m2 :) i jos pada :)
<obruT> morat cu camcem doma...
<dodobas> upravo sam dobio popis sto moram kupiti u trgovini uz poruku 'kod mene ne pada kisa, kreni'
<dodobas> :)
<obruT> dodobas :) you are doomed :)
<dodobas> obruT: nadam se nekoj rupi za 45min-1h
<dodobas> http://vrijeme.hr/aktpod.php?id=bradar&param=anim
<dodobas> ili tektonskom pomaku od kojih 30km...
<dodobas> ah well
<Mmike> kod mene upravo stala kisa
<Mmike> pas je fion padala
<dodobas> Mmike: jes... znaci stati ce i kod mene
<Mmike> a sad
<Mmike> reboot
<BotaniCar> robot ! 
<obruT> nema robota
<BotaniCar> Bio bi mu daleko korisniji od reboota :( 
<obruT> ne znam kakav mu je to komp kad ga treba rebootat :)
<BotaniCar> neki linux, sigurno .. 
<obruT> 100% :)
<SilverSpace> zavjera 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/upoznajte-himalaje-na-drugi-nacin-spust-brzinom-od-160-kilometara-na-sat/620162.aspx
<jaizza> pak vas pozdravljam
<BotaniCar> kak sad vec ides ? 
<obruT> pak kao ono u zargonu pak ili nesto drugo ? :P
<BotaniCar> A, sarma ? 
<SilverSpace> opet kisa
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> desi
<Mmike> bogica
<Mmike> cuo sam se sa zenom
<Mmike> nemam ti ja auto do pun kufer i 800 danas :/
<Mmike> pa ak ti se da sim dolazit, do je hercih
<hbogner> Mmike, evo upravo dosao doma, jedem, jos neke sitnice slozim pa mogu
<Mmike> kak' ti se da
<hbogner> pa ak ti danas imas vremena onda dolazim
<Mmike> pa imam
<Mmike> jos jedno 20 minuta radim
<Mmike> cim, jel, mysql natjeram da prestane srat
<Mmike> famozno mi je to 
<SilverSpace> :))
<hbogner> eto taman
<hbogner> ja jos jedem pa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nauci macke da rade na mysqlu
<SilverSpace> dhl Pošiljka u carinjenju
<Mmike> hehe, novi flash, ne radi vise fullscreen :)
<SilverSpace> bas me zanima koliko ce me plaliti
<Mmike> pa ti imaj linux :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak ne radi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa tak, ne radi
<Mmike> kliknem, bljesne nesh i opet je u prozoru
<SilverSpace> uredno radi 
<Mmike> opce mi se neda istrazivat kaj i zasto
<SilverSpace> http://www.adobe.com/swf/software/flash/about/flashAbout_info_small.swf
<SilverSpace> http://www.adobe.com/swf/software/flash/about/flashAbout_info_small.swf
<SilverSpace> fuj
<SilverSpace> 11,2,202,228
<Pivac> Poydrav
<Pivac> Moze mala pomoc
<Pivac> nemrem nikak instalirati dwl/g122 wlan adapter na kubuntu
<SilverSpace> d link
<SilverSpace> usb
<Pivac> da
<Pivac> da
<Pivac> iwconfig nedaje nista
<SilverSpace> to radi samo upiknes i radi
<Pivac> lsusb ga vidi
<SilverSpace> imam ja i radi
<Pivac> na kubuntu
<Pivac> al jbg ne radi
<SilverSpace> hm trebalo bi isto radit
<Pivac> moyda imas neku drugu reviyiju
<SilverSpace> pogledaj koja je verzija tog sticka pise na njemu
<Pivac> dakle mozda je neki drugi chip
<Pivac> e12
<Pivac> e1
<SilverSpace> c1 3.00
<Pivac> e c1 radi to je r73
<Pivac> koliko sam guglio
<SilverSpace> e da 
<SilverSpace> to je to 
<Pivac> a sto je E1
<Pivac> kako to instalirati
<Pivac> nisam ja neki strucnjak
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1551493&page=2
<Pivac> ovo je tako lijepo objasnjeno i formulirano da ce me 100% nesto isprcat cek idem probat
<jelly> zato je buraz odma kupio 3 komada stare verzije da se nadje -- a i radi na samsung telki i jos kojekude
<SilverSpace> daj ispis tog dlinka lsusb 
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol 
<Pivac> ID 07d1:3c0f D-Link System
<SilverSpace> vis ja nisam probao na telki
<Pivac> ufff
<SilverSpace> koliko ce mi carinu maznuti na 260kn tj. nebi smjeli na elektronsku komponentu
<SilverSpace> samo PDV
<Pivac> na informaticku opremu nebi smjeli ali leyarinu da
<hbogner> Mmike, si gotov?
<hbogner> ja mogu krenut za 10-tak minuta
<Mmike> mosh
<Mmike> bit cu
<hbogner> samo mi reci di tocno da dodjem
<hbogner> i da se mogu sparkirat
<hbogner> dakle lokacija
<hbogner> koliko sam skuzio ovdje negdje: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=45.7992996275425&lon=15.8999392390251&zoom=17
<Pivac> e a sa cime da ja otpakiram taj driver
<Pivac> tj kako
<hbogner> Mmike, di?
<Mmike> hbogner, spansko
<Mmike> znas de je antunovic?
<hbogner> vidi gore
<hbogner> znam spansko, znam antunovic, ali di tocno da dodjem
<Mmike> vish di je staza karting
<Mmike> pa sjeverno imas vrtic
<Mmike> pa imas os oranice
<Mmike> pa imas antuna soljana
<Mmike> pa imas jedinu zgradu di pise 9
<hbogner> ok
<Mmike> to sam ja metnijo 9 :)
<Mmike> to je moja zgrada :)
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> ak dodjes tu po mene pa odemo dalje placam pivo :)
<hbogner> ok, evo krecem za 5 minuta, ovisno o guzvi je vrijeme dolaska :D
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<Mmike> upravo SAD mi je javljeno, SilverSpace , da nish od one narudjbe :/
<Mmike> pizdu lizdu
<Pivac> silverspace jesi tu_
<Pivac> http://pastebin.com/A0Dsmv22
<Pivac> jel moze netko pogledat di sam zaje
<dodobas> Mmike: kako ponosno 'to sam ja metnuo 9' :)
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> idem sad
<Mmike> ceka me hbogner
<Mmike> pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-13
<Mmike> kad sam bio mlad, mlad, mlad
<Mmike> zglajze zbrala zdrm, zdrm, zdrm
<dodobas> ho yel
<BotaniCar> oi oi !
<Mmike> popizdit cu s mackom jutros
<Mmike> lik nije normalan, all over my workplace je
<BotaniCar> tvoja je macka kao moje dijete, ali se brze krece  :) 
<Mmike> i pusta dlake
<Mmike> puno vise dlaka
<Mmike> doduse, sere u kenjalicu svoju i to, al' ajde :)
<BotaniCar> :) hehe, da asmo znas koliko to znaci :)
<Mmike> u nekom trenutku ce tvoj sin tebi mijenjati pelene, moje macke ce samo vise zderat :)
<BotaniCar> ok, s njom se nemres s auticima igrat' :)
<Mmike> Ne. Nit zmajeve nemrete pustat. Nit joj ne mozes objasniti da ce kao F1 vozac zaradjivati punopunopuno vise :)
<BotaniCar> joj da ! Filip Zemljak u F1 !!! 
<Mmike> zamisli si to, stari moj! :)
<Mmike> PA ISLI BI NA SVE UTRKE! :)
<jelly-home> mislis da su i Poljaci tako dok Kubica nije dozivio nesrecu
<jaizza> 'jutro
<BotaniCar> jelly: brijem da je Kubichina familija & drugovi isla, zake ne ? :) 
<BotaniCar> jutro, jaca
<BotaniCar> e, ako sam okinuo "remove VM" umjesto "remove snapshot" zato kaj tu brbljam .. 
<jaizza> jel VM bilo nešto važno?
<BotaniCar> ja se samo nebitnim stvarima bavim
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ček, jel me zato izbjegavaš?
<jaizza> Prodaje seljak pijetla na pijaci. Prilazi mu kupac: - "Dobar pijetao nema šta! A penje li se na kokoške?" - "Da, da penje se! I ne samo na kokoške nego i na guske, patke, koze..! Prije neki dan popeo se i na psa!" - "Pa zašto ga onda prodaješ?!" - "Od jučer me nešto čudno gleda."
<jaizza> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/533911_10151829791265005_509019746_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> jakako :) , to i cinjenica da si tak sexy , a tak udata, bolje da mi nisi blizu :D
<BotaniCar> zakaj neides na facebook kroz https ? 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: eć su ljudi počeli bježat nakon tvojih izjava..
<jaizza> BotaniCar: mene pitaš za facebook?
<BotaniCar> pa, i napisao sam da te se klone :) Tebe, da
<jaizza> BotaniCar: zakaj da idem kroz https?
<BotaniCar> ./me odignorira zadnju jacinu liniju 
<jaizza> a ne
<jaizza> elaboriraj sad
<BotaniCar> necu, samo cu reci da sam ipak samo snapshot obrisao, idem plesati na balkon :) 
<BotaniCar> usput, failao mi je jedan backup ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: nekome ćeš učiniti jako lijep pogled za dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Pita uciteljica Pericu: Odakle dobijamo struju?
<BotaniCar> - iz džungle uciteljice!
<BotaniCar> - kako to, iz džungle? kaze uciteljica
<BotaniCar> - Pa kad nestane struja moj tata kaze: Koji majmun je iskljucio struju
<jaizza> nekaj me boli u desnoj lopatici
<jaizza> opet bu padalo
<Mmike> jaizza, kak to mislis - zakaj da ides kroz https?!
<BotaniCar> tam di ona dela to smatraju nebitnim :) 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro0o0o0o
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj url s kojeg si ti Pi narucio
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://uk.rs-online.com/web/generalDisplay.html?id=raspberrypi
<SilverSpace> imas na kraju di upises 
<SilverSpace> svoje podatke i onda ce ti doci kod 
<SilverSpace> pitanje je sad kada 
<BotaniCar> i zasto bi htio takav gadget :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zasto ne
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> nemres mi na pitanje o upotrebnoj svrsi neceg odgovoriti s "zato kaj je raspoloziv" :) 
<BotaniCar> mogu ti reci zakaj bi meni  bio zgodan, za mmiketa nemrem ni nagadjati :) 
<SilverSpace> pa da bas zato 
<SilverSpace> kaj ga hocu imati 
<BotaniCar> E, to si ti, mene je zanimalo kaj ce mika s njim :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: zato sto mi je to najjeftinije rjesenje s kojim mogu u spavacoj sobi gledati filmove s kucnog servera
<BotaniCar> nda, sad vidim kak sam formirao pitanje, pardon 
<obruT> npr.
<BotaniCar> obruT: meni je najjeftinije rjesenje za to mobitel koji vec imam :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ah hebiga sad :)
<BotaniCar> velim, krivo sam pital, pardon jos jednom :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: joj tv u spavacoj sobi jes ti lud :)
<SilverSpace> a jebote carina prije paket stigo u zg nego iz carine do mene http://www.dhl.hr/content/hr/hr/express/pracenje.shtml?brand=DHL&AWB=6226055463%0D%0A
<BotaniCar> silver , koliko te u kumulativu doslo da se RP nadje kod tebe u ruci ? 
<jaizza> Mmike: pitanje je zakaj na facebook preko https-a
<BotaniCar> jaizza: pitanje je u stvari zakaj ne prek httpsa
<obruT> SilverSpace: ma to se spoji na stari monitor pa gledas filmove/serije prije spavanja... a doticne drzis na kucnom serveru naravno :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: pitanje bi bilo zakaj ne preko https-a ako već idem preko njega
<BotaniCar> nene, pitanje je zakaj ne prek httpsa , makar si do juce golubovima dobijala poruke 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: za sad 43dollara ili ti 260kn neznam koliko ce me carina opaliti
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ne, pitanje bi onda bila zakaj mijenjat golubove (u ruci) za https (na grani)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj to onda ne kosta kao neki divx player ( da, znam, divx playeri nisu poznati po modularnosti) ? 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: sam ti rekel vec kak te imam rad ? Vrdas bolje od mmiketa kad ne znas kaj bi rekla :) 
<jaizza> da da, kad vam ponestane argumenata onda JA vrdam
<BotaniCar> Nasao sam u event logu poruku "system uptime is 20 sec" .. zakaj je odlucil zalogirati bas to vrijeme ? :9 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: je sve to ok ali je RPi malecki i sa puno vise namjena
<jelly-home> s/vise/manje/
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kak mmike nish ne prica kaj bu s njim, vodim se turbovom idejom , gledano kroz oci .. moje sestre .. fakat moras biti elektronicar-hobista da to zemes :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, opce ne :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: da ima SATA ili bar USB3 mogao bi biti storage; da ima bar 2GB memorije mogao bi biti zamjena za radnu stanicu; da ima ARMv7 mogao bi instalirati debian armhf na njega
<BotaniCar> da ima kuciste, mogao bi biti podmetac za papire , ovak ih raspara
<jelly-home> e vidis, otvaras za koverte
<jelly-home> č
<BotaniCar> Briljantno,i to ne pre skup , kakvih ima :)
<jelly-home> problem rijesen
<BotaniCar> prije i nego smo ga imali :) 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> jeste ga zakomplicirali
<BotaniCar> mi ne, proizvodjac :) 
<jelly-home> ma dizajner
<Mmike> eh, flashu, flashu, los li si :/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, meni ce bit mediaplayerkufr
<BotaniCar> nekak mi se cini da bi ti bilo bolje da si to gurnul, ma kak malo novaca, u fond za novi TV :)
<SilverSpace> ah
<BotaniCar> ovaj jelly kad veli, nemas se na kaj nastavit' .. :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mislis? kad cu moc linux na novi TV intsalirat, mozda
<Mmike> iako bi mogo novu telku neku
<Mmike> tek toliko
<Mmike> da malo trosim mukom stecen novac
<jelly-home> stedi za faks od djeteta
<jelly-home> znas kolko ce faks kostat 2033...
<BotaniCar> jebate, jelly, vidim da ti znas i to i kad ce mmike dete napravit' :)
<BotaniCar> decki , kaj da radim kad mi '/' bude 80% zapunjen ? da extendam,ili ?
<Mmike> obrisi /var
<BotaniCar> bi se smijao ili lupao po glavi da sam to pokusao napraviti ? 
<BotaniCar> bilo kako bilo, df mi veli : http://paste.debian.net/hidden/ccbc0ee6/ 
<jaizza> ljudovi moji
<jaizza> kak je vama lijepo
<BotaniCar> Kak znas ? 
<SilverSpace> sad mi tek nije jasno
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kaj ti nije jasno, mene pitaj
<SilverSpace> prekidanje wifi veze na laptopu
<SilverSpace> na ubuntu pocne pucat veza svako malo i bez reboota ne mogu vratiti
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel? :) a flash ti radi? :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: s tim imam i ja problema, no moj je na windozama, stoga ne čudi
<Mmike> velim ti ja da je taj ubuntu potrgan :)
<SilverSpace> i sad sam nakon dugo vremena uso na windoze tako uopce ne mogu dobiti wifi vezu
<SilverSpace> ne nade ni jednu pristupnu tocku
<SilverSpace> izgleda riknula wifi kartica
<jaizza> sad bih radila svašta osim ovog kaj moram
<Mmike> jaizza, a kaj radis zanimljivog?
<Mmike> ja, reciom, provjeravam kaj se desi kad imas --replicate-ignore-table namjesten, a onda napravis RENAME TABLE :)
<SilverSpace> bemti zasto radi na ubuntu doduse dosta cesto puca a ne radi na win
<SilverSpace> a nis di je lenovo servis
<SilverSpace> vidi sad to ni u ubuntu ne vidi ostale mreze
<SilverSpace> ni jednu ali se spojio na moj router
<SilverSpace> kak se ono iz terminala skenira 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: iwlist [interface] scan  ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: eh to bi trebalo pokazati sve wifi mreze okolo mene
<BotaniCar> da, a kaj si ti htio ? 
<SilverSpace> e da samo pokaze moj ssid
<SilverSpace> lol
<hbogner> SilverSpace, a kaj pokusavas?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: izgleda da mi je riknula wifi kartica na laptopu
<BotaniCar> iwlist [interface] scan | grep ESSID ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: samo moj ssid i nista vise
<BotaniCar> znas kak ti se mreza zove, a nemas ih 45 oko sebe :) 
<BotaniCar> tak da eliminacijski proces ne bi trebao biti mucan :)
<SilverSpace> stoposto riknula kartica
<SilverSpace> malo cudno se ponasa 
<SilverSpace> na windozima ne vidi ni jedan ssid
<SilverSpace> a nista servis
<SilverSpace> nema druge kad je jos uvijek pod garancijom
 * jaizza bi trebala igrat gumi gumi u petak
<jaizza> već trčim
<obruT> koju igru igrate ?
<obruT> na gumi gumiju ?
<jaizza> obruT: olimpijada iz novog sada
<obruT> pa sad, to nije klasicna igra :) ali nije ni losa :)
<obruT> tu sam obozavao
<obruT> i sport billy
<obruT> (da, igrao sam gumi gumi, musko sam, a nisam gay) :P
<obruT> frend i ja bili najbolji u razredu u osnovnjaku :) sve cure smo rasturili :)
<jaizza> obruT: želiš biti moj zastupnik  u petak?
<obruT> da u razredu, vjerojatno i u skoli :)
<obruT> jaizza: hvala, ali ne stignem :)
<obruT> i nisam vise tak razgibljiv, a i ne mogu tak visoko skakat :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> obruT: a little piece of advice, ostani pri "frend i ja smo rasturili sve cure u razredu u osnovnjaku, a vjerojatno i u Å¡koli", izostavi gumigumi
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<jaizza> ;)
<jaizza> obruT: vidiš, ja sam se više verala po drveću i pikulala
<jaizza> i igrala s autićima
<obruT> oh, i drvece i obliznje stijene nisu bile postedjenje naseg veranja :)
<SilverSpace> sad me zvali iz DHL 
<obruT> pikule mi nisu igrale :) autici tak-tak :)
<SilverSpace> bemti naplatit ce mi carinu
<hbogner> joj autici
<hbogner> mi smo na obliznjoj hrpi zemlje izradili mali grad, s cestama, tunelima, kucama
<jaizza> mi smo imali jednu staru Å¡kodu koju smo uredili
<jaizza> statičnu, bez kotača :-D
<jelly> SilverSpace: huh, ne znam po kojoj to logici ide... meni je prek DHL-a stigao mobitel od 200 eura bez carine bez pdva bez ista
<SilverSpace> jelly: tko bi ga znao
<jelly> !addtopic <obruT> (da, igrao sam gumi gumi, musko sam, a nisam gay) :P <obruT> frend i ja bili najbolji u razredu u osnovnjaku :) sve cure smo rasturili :)
<jelly> %$@# malo sam samo isao pokratiti brke da mogu jesti bez da se zamusam, zakrvario ko svinja na klanju
<BotaniCar> brkovi so soo 20th century :) 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hej mislim da cu danas u tvoj kvart ako me kisa ne sprijeci :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, onda se javi 
<obruT> jelly :P
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ok 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: misliš da bih trebala i ja svoje onda skresat?
<SilverSpace> odoh u vrtic
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ti si podjetinjio, pa kud u tvojim godinama u vrtic
<hbogner> trebao bi u staracki dom a ne vrtic
<jelly> eh ti ujaci
<jaizza> ajči pajči mi se
<kil_kenny> jaizza :)
<jaizza> kil_kenny: onaj stari kilkeni?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: po mom su iskustvu brkovi na zenama super tijekom oralnog sexa :) glupo je partnericu uvijek za kecke vuchi :)
<kil_kenny> jaizza, je je.. jedan jedini i jedinstven ;)
<jaizza> kil_kenny: pa đe's striček?
<jaizza> kaj ima?
<kil_kenny> jaizza, eto sve je po starom ko mare i kate ;)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: uopće ne želim ulazit u tvoja iskustva
<jaizza> BotaniCar: doslovno
<jaizza> kil_kenny: ne poznam ni maru ni katu
<jaizza> kil_kenny: šišam se u jedne mare
<kil_kenny> jaizza, to iz pjesme bohema  :)
<jaizza> kil_kenny: pa kako iđe pjesma?
<kil_kenny> jaizza, http://tekstovi.net/2,547,6180.html
<jaizza> kil_kenny: dakle, sve je po starom, davno si izgubljen kao mare i kate i nikako da se vratiš autoru pjesme?
<kil_kenny> jaizza, upravo tako
<jaizza> Igoru Å timcu
<jaizza> kil_kenny: pa što ti se striček Štimac toliko zamjerio?
<kil_kenny> hm.. kud sam dosao najbolje oslikava to da sad spikam sa kolegicom o sisama . :)
<BotaniCar> daleko si dogurao ! :) 
<kil_kenny> jaizza, sve mi je cure pokrao :)
<jaizza> kil_kenny: zakaj ne i pričao o tome s kolegicom u svojim mlađim danima?
<jaizza> *ne bi
<kil_kenny> jaizza, tada nisam pricao!
<jaizza> kil_kenny: i onda si napokon ulovio macu koja ti je popapala jezik?
<kil_kenny> jaizza, nisam, jos sam uvijek razvezanog jezika, samo tu i tamo pricepim malo :)
<jaizza> kil_kenny: i kaj kaže kolegica na temu?
<jaizza> sigurno se sablaznila na one adezeovke
<kil_kenny> jaizza, Ivana: pa pola stadiona ih je i cuclalo
 * jaizza vještica
<kil_kenny> :)
<BotaniCar> lol , zakaj nitko ne prica o nekim lijepim,apoliticnim cicama ? 
<kil_kenny> BotaniCar, kaj takve postoje? ;)
<BotaniCar> kil_kenny: porn.com :)
<kil_kenny> botoksirane, silikonizrane... ne fala
<BotaniCar> pa, imas search, nadji neke koje nisu takve :)
<kil_kenny> to nemre vise ni gugl naci!
<BotaniCar> okok, evo ja bum ti jedne nasel :)
<BotaniCar> NOT SAFE for work : http://www.bringtheporn.com/details/rotkva.com/12751/
<coprnica> kil_kenny: normalno da nemre nać kad ne postam fotke
<kil_kenny> coprnica, bas steta.... 
<kil_kenny> BotaniCar, jebo te, os da me herc strefi
<BotaniCar> coprnica: ti nemas grudi, samo ravna prsa prekrivena brcima :) 
<BotaniCar> kil_kenny: samo sam cekao :)
<kil_kenny> BotaniCar, i ima ona sise!
<coprnica> BotaniCar: pa nemoj me odavat sad
<weshmashian> boobies!
<BotaniCar> ma, di ? Kod Glumicica ? Rekao mi je Mmike, a on ju je vidio u zivo, da ju zovu 'ravna' i 'brka' po kvartu 
<weshmashian> ooo, kil_kenny :)
<Mmike> kog?
<BotaniCar> nego, pomoglo mi i nasao sam kaj mi puni root particiju - cpan 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: coprnicu 
<kil_kenny> BotaniCar, ak velim da ih ima onda ih ima... :)
<Mmike> neznam tko je to
<kil_kenny> weshmashian :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' ti /var na root particiji?
<coprnica> Mmike: :-)
<BotaniCar> kil_kenny: dok ne postas sliku, ne znas nikaj :) 
 * weshmashian aka paranoid :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak sad ne znas ? Pa, brka 
<Mmike> aha
<kil_kenny> BotaniCar, nema sanse... znas mene, ljubomorno cuvam kolekciju :)
<BotaniCar> but but, information wants to get free! 
<weshmashian> so do boobies!
<BotaniCar> para :))))))))))
<kil_kenny> kako se polakomili :)
<BotaniCar> para, oces ti neku rotkvastu sliku ? :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ne :)
<weshmashian> ja bi da mi netko objasni kakav je to 'imaginary' server :)
<BotaniCar> you'z no pun .. err,fun 
<weshmashian> 'imaginary/virtual' eksuli :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: mogu ja, ali mi treba jos jedan info. Na kakvoj je formalnoj funkciji osoba koja ti je dala za mislit o ovom ?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nikakovoj koja se mene tice, vidjeh oglas :)
<Mmike> u biti neznam kaj je gore
<Mmike> ovo 
<Mmike> ili kad ivoks prica o tome kak je drzava u kurcu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj si nadr*an danas, si pil opet ? Pricaj s nama :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: 'ovo' kao 'sise' ili 'ovo' kao 'totalno izmisljene teme skoro pa vezane uz informatiku'? :)
<Mmike> ovo ima veze s informatikom koliko i windowsi imaju veze sa kvalitetnim proizvodom
<weshmashian> rekoh 'skoro pa' :)
<kil_kenny> khm...
<weshmashian> a i nemoj tak, win7 nije tak los :)
<weshmashian> jako :)
<coprnica> paranoid :-)))))))))))
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti zelis reci da to sto imamo sustave toliko dobro odrzavane da nemaju problema - predstavlja problem ? 
<coprnica> paranoid imaš još kakav kratki vic?
<BotaniCar> osim toga, di si bio dok mi je root particija bila puna :9
<weshmashian> coprnica: ok, aj' mi reci kaj je objektivno toliko lose sa sedmicom? :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: mislim da navedeni pojam oznacava stanje kad VM jos nije instalirana, vec osoba koja ce to napraviti tek razmislja kaj ce biti na njoj .. neka od arhitekturalnih faza :) 
<Mmike> bez predmetno je
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: da, to bi imalo smisla... :)
<Mmike> sad da pocnem pricat kak winxp ne valjaju svi ce rec 'naravno, stari su, uzmi 7micu'
<Mmike> a to kaj nisu valjali i prije, nema veze
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ona na windowsima trazi wget umjesto da uzme neki dld manager s 300 djidja i gleda kak svjetli dok downloada :) 
 * kil_kenny jos na sisama, a oni o win....
<coprnica> weshmashian: nemrem bit objektivna
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: al' ja i na windouzima trosim wget... :)
<BotaniCar> kil_kenny: sise jesu win 
<weshmashian> coprnica: onda nemam viceva za tebe, one year!
<BotaniCar> weshmashian .. ista si coprnica
<jelly> sise xp?
<BotaniCar> i got no titXP :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: a nebumo se vrijedjali sad :)
<BotaniCar> Nego, jelly: koliko XP mi treba za lvl up na #debian ? :) 
<BotaniCar> odvalio sam juce kad si podbo lika za factoide :)
<coprnica> weshmashian: sy whooooot?
<weshmashian> Mmike: opet, winXP moze bit bolji, da, recimo u firmi zadnje 4 godine trosim winxp i nikakvih problema s istim
<coprnica> weshmashian: say whooooot?
<jelly> BotaniCar: javi se kad napises prvu knjigu ;-)
<coprnica> kil_kenny: nepopravljivi su
<BotaniCar> jelly: vec jesam, ali nije bas knjiga, i nema bas s informatikom evze , se racuna ulozen trud, ili ? :) 
<kil_kenny> coprnica, zavalio se.... :)
<coprnica> kil_kenny: BotaniCar ima potensijala, ali se lako povede
<BotaniCar> da ! Vodite me nekam, samo da nisam na poslu :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: a da recimo krenem tvrdit da Debian/Ubuntu/CentOS suxaju onda bi mi pocel pricat da ih ne znam koristit / konfigurirat.
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: i obojca bi bili u pravu :D
<coprnica> BotaniCar: čevapi i kasačko?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: true :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, pa, nebi. tj, ovisi kaj bi reko
<BotaniCar> coprnica: sutra navece ili preksutra popodne ?
<weshmashian> Mmike: e, u tom slucaju: ne znas koristit / konfigurirat winXP da ti delaju kak treba :P
<coprnica> BotaniCar: prekosutra popodne sam ti ja na moreno
<weshmashian> ther :)
<Mmike> al' to kaj se meni network shareovi doma poremete bar 2 puta tjedno, i moram 'repair network connection' da se poprave (a za to vrijeme internet radi ok), brijem da je to lose :)
<Mmike> ahaha :)
<BotaniCar> coprnica: onda bum gladan 2 mjeseca :( 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: i ne da me ne ma ne go me ne ma 5 tedana
<Mmike> ok, aj pomozi, ak znas :)
<jelly> ... za neke ljude je bolje da ne koriste c c z s dj
<weshmashian> Mmike: na pamet - ne, ne funkcijoniram tak :) trebam procackat i vidit
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kakvi sad net shareovi ako doma imas samo jedne windoze za igranje koje gotovo i ne palis ? 
 * BotaniCar thinks something is fishy here
<BotaniCar> to ti je samba s**bana, pa ju XPi popravljaju svako malo 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: kaj se osjeti do tebe?
<Mmike> weshmashian, daklem, iamm doma laptop koji je nakacen na samba share na kojem imam muzike i svega. I radi super 90% vremena, samo nekad mi veli 'drive letter already in use' (ili tako nesto) kad kliknem na 'mountani' drive
<Mmike> mogu restart, i onda sve radi, al' mogu i 'repair network connection', i onda isto sve radi
<Mmike> dakako, winexplorer se zbloka, pa dok se srusi, pa dok se pokrene, pa bla-tra
<Mmike> za to vrijeme internet normalno radi
<Mmike> mogu se usshjat na taj stroj
<Mmike> sve mogu
<Mmike> samo ovo ne radi
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tebe dijete toliko izmori da se ne sjecas niceg vise :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da samo znas :) 
<Mmike> weshmashian, daleko od toga da na lindozama nemam problema, al' imam log za svaki kufer di tocno pise sto i zasto, i onda popraivm za cas. Na windowsima mogu nagadjat, i onda rebootat, i onda opet nagadjat.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: my hint is > samba :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, sama - sto? kako 'repair network connection' popravi sambu?
<BotaniCar> brijem da sam imao nekaj slicno ovom kaj si opisao , pa se ispostavi da mi aplikacija ( u mom je slucaju bio office) napravi file lock, pa ugasim aplikaciju ali samba ne prepozna kad joj aplikacija veli da pusti lock, pa mi onda zmrda cijeli parent share
<BotaniCar> OK, malo sam pretjerao, nije SAMO samba bila kriva , u mom slucaju
<BotaniCar> bilo kako bilo, na kojim windowsima ti se to desi ? 
<Mmike> XPjima
<Mmike> jedine koje imam
<BotaniCar> nda, tam nemas neki logging :( 
<Mmike> zanimljivo, vish, na zeninom laptopu (isto XPji) se to nikad ne desava. doduse, puno manje se taj koristi, al'...
<BotaniCar> a, si ulovio neku pravilnost ?
<Mmike> samba radi uredno, dakako, sa ostalih strojeva. 
<Mmike> ne, desava se na random
<Mmike> stroj hiberniram, ne gasim ga, mozda to ima neke veze
<Mmike> a nemrem linux na taj laptop jer mi ne radi tvout sa linux driverom
<Mmike> ne radi nit sa novim katalistima fwiw :)
<BotaniCar> Ma, ta d**anja s driverima ( insert company here) za graficke .. i onda pogledas changelog i vidis da je 90% loga optimizacija za zadnju seriju kartica da radi 0,7% brze na zadnjim igricama .. oliti, ako imas staru kartusu, novi driveri nisu pisani za tebe :( 
<Mmike> botom line, windowsi su zdrkani
<Mmike> nije mi se jednom desilo na starim poslovim a da mi mrezni shareing ne radi bas kak spada
<Mmike> nadalje, nije da linuxoidi nisu zdrkani (vidi samo unity, srce sparano), al' a) ne kostaju, b) imas log
<BotaniCar> imas i u windowsima logove, ako ne koristis 10 godina stare, jebi ga , tak je to :) Nije trebalo onda 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imas li? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/890413 "This issue may occur if you log on to the Windows XP-based client by using a different connection type than you use to connect to the file server."
<BotaniCar> ne kuzim samo kaj misle ako si "spojen" lokalno :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a znas da imam, bajice, a moze li tvoj lap to vrchet ? 
<BotaniCar> u biti, kaj si taki, pa imas za javni download win8, probaj, meni je super 
<Mmike> "To resolve this issue, remove the existing network mapping. Then create a new network mapping for the share."
<Mmike> to ne radi
<Mmike> jedino sto radi je reboot ili repair network adapter
<BotaniCar> netje, ha ? mrmlj, se mogu rimoutnut kak na tu kantu ? i znas li okvirni vremenski period kad ti se to zadnje desilo ? 
<Mmike> plus, nissam siguran da se 'jos nekak ulogiravam'. na winxp clientu nemam password, na sambi isto nemam password.
<Mmike> samba je jedino read-only
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, ima jedno 5-6 dana sigurno
<Mmike> ak ne i vise
<BotaniCar> cek, jel ima taj XP service pack ? 
<Mmike> nemres, komplikovano mi to sad
<Mmike> ne, naravno. rekli su mi ljudi koji znaju da ne mecem service packove, da to u biti MS samo spijunira ljude
<kil_kenny> :))))
<weshmashian> wtf?
<BotaniCar> odi dodzavola, zagore, zajebavas da ti ne valjaju 10 let stari (end of life) windowsi, a nisi ni azuriranja popikal :) 
<weshmashian> cek, morah odradit nesto, al' da, brijem da ti je problem vezan uz hibernaciju, imadeh istih problema
<coprnica> teorije zavjere
<BotaniCar> daj napravi restore pointz i pikni SP3 na dva tjedna , pa vidi :) 
<weshmashian> nadalje, windowsi imaju logging zvan Event viewer
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: s kojim si na nepatchanom XPu mozes rit obrisat 
<weshmashian> nadalje, ti "koji znaju" pa su ti rekli da ne stavljas apdejte ne znaju.
<kil_kenny> ja cu riknut
<Mmike> BotaniCar, naravno da imam servispekove i ina sranja! to su legalis windowsi koji su dosli s laptopom i redovno ih krpam.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel ti to laganjem forenziku opstruiras ? Oime ! 
<Mmike> weshmashian, ti se salis, sa Event Viewerom, jelda? :)
<coprnica> zakrpa na zakrpu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne, neg me veseli kak me za mulca drzis :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: ne, neb' vjerovo, al' nadje se i nekaj pametnog tam
<kil_kenny> sad bih nekaj rekal al bum sutil... :))))))
<coprnica> kil_kenny: daj meni na msg
<weshmashian> Mmike: pa kad i jesi mulac :D
<Mmike> weshmashian, ja nisam nikad nist pametno tam nasao. Pogotovo ne za ova samba sranja. 
<Mmike> kuzis, recimo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj te drzim za mulca ako idem bottom-to-top ? Mogao si mi legitimno rec da nemas jer ti neka igrica ne dela s SP2 ( ja imam jedan takav soft za koji moram imati XP u virtualci) :)
<Mmike> imao sam prije sambu na svom desktopu
<Mmike> i onda sam prebacio sambu na kucni server, da zena moze gledat serije kad ja igram farcry na windowsima
<coprnica> a da mu ja velim da je mulac bi se rasrdil na mene
<Mmike> i pocelo se desavat da stvar opako steka
<Mmike> al' onak, po 30ak sekundi sve stoji
<Mmike> i onda dodjes na server, pogledas log, upalis strace, i skuzis da smbd daemon pise log file na / particiju, koja je na CF kartici i koja je dozlaboga spora, i jbg. sve stane.
<Mmike> ugasis log, i sve proradi super.
<weshmashian> Mmike: bottom line, znas i sam da sam prije bio anti-win, al' kolko radim s njima naucio sam da i nisu winjoze toliko lose koliko bi svi htjeli da jesu
<Mmike> zato kaj IMAS log i iIMAS strace i MOZES se snac i lakse je
<Mmike> weshmashian, naravno da nisu toliko lose, al' su lose. 
<Mmike> weshmashian, naravno da lin nije ueber-super al' je bojli od windowsa
 * BotaniCar ode skuhat kavu i razmislit kak da Mmikeu kupi windowse 7
<Mmike> ako nemas specifican softver za koji ti trebaju windowsi, bolje ih je ne koristiti
<weshmashian> Mmike: s tim se slazem. no, zabrijah da ides pljuvat po Win cisto da se bitchas.
<Mmike> weshmashian, ne :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<weshmashian> Mmike: to kaj se bitchas oko specificnog problema je drugo i skroz legitimno :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, pljujem iskljucivo po onom sto znam da ne vajla, inace nema smisla, jel? :)
<SilverSpace> filana paprika za rucak
<Mmike> SilverSpace, UH! ja to nemrem :/
<Mmike> recimo, mysql
<Mmike> to je takav konkretni drek da je to milina
<Mmike> mogu bitchat konstruktivno kol'ko oces
<weshmashian> Mmike: zacudio bi se kak se ljudi vole generalno bitchat :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma da nesto najbolje samo kaj ja to ne bi smio :)
<weshmashian> recimo, meni se bitchaju da je web appsa kaj sam delal ne valja jer je bas u tom trenutku oso net u firmi kvragu
<weshmashian> pa si ti misli
<BotaniCar> svast, aplikacija koja ne zna sloziti internet :) 
<weshmashian> i onda je to _moj_ problem iz nekog razloga :)
<coprnica> weshmashian: znači ja ne smijem reć "windows sucks" sam tak?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: jel'da? a kavu zna skuhat!
<weshmashian> coprnica: zato sam te i pito dal' se ides objektivno bitchat ili ne.
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja nemrem papriku opce :/ nit luk, nit krastavce. Nemrem nit patlidjane, al su mi i tak odvratni, pa mi nije bed :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<coprnica> weshmashian: opasan si ti neki tip
<weshmashian> coprnica: ja se sad mogu bitchat kak je PHP totalni srot jer je ubio stroj sa 48G RAM sam tak
 * coprnica se boji pričat o windozama u prisustvu paraoida
<weshmashian> i zato jer ekipa ne zna delat s PHP-om
<SilverSpace> ubuntu sux
<Mmike> weshmashian, al', php je shrot :)
<BotaniCar> sam vam vec rekao kak je visual studio super ? :) 
<weshmashian> coprnica: ak pricas o win98 onda pljuj kolko oces ;)
<weshmashian> Mmike: je :) al' nije tolki ak' znas delat
<coprnica> weshmashian: moje prokletstvo je Å¡to sve natjeram da radi
<coprnica> weshmashian: no to ne znači da i valja
<coprnica> :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: problem je kaj svi mogu naucit PHP prek vikenda, al' nitko ne ide dalje od toga
<BotaniCar> da, dodje doma i sve potera da nekaj delaju 
<weshmashian> :))
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: e, al' nije ni VS los ;)
<Mmike> weshmashian, ne, to drugo je razlog zasto ima toliko drek-koda
<Mmike> al' php sam po sebi je = los
<Mmike> dakako da ako znas da ces dobro napraviti
<Mmike> a ako neznas i u pythonu ces napravit sranje
<Mmike> al' je i dalje php = los
<coprnica> :-))))))))))))))))))))))
<coprnica> fajt fajt!
<Mmike> ono kaj mene opako iritira je sto svaki kurcev lajbrari ima svoj nacin brijanja
<Mmike> ove funkcije vracaju errorlevele
<Mmike> ove bacaju exceptione
<Mmike> one neke druge ne vracaju nist, neg moras zvat neke zaguljene metode da bi vidio kaj je bilo
<Mmike> pa idi u krasni
<Mmike> "From what I've seen of it, PHP isn't so much a language as a random collection of arbitrary stuff, a virtual explosion at the keyword and function factory"
<Mmike> tocno to! :)
<Mmike> al' ga svaki shareani hosting ima
<Mmike> i jbg
<Mmike> ok, skuzio sam zasto mi flash trza :)
<Mmike> 6 virtualnih masina odjednom upaljenih nije dobro :)
<coprnica> mogla bih ja i na neku pauzu dana, ha?
<BotaniCar> nemere
<BotaniCar> em ne delas neg ircas, nego jos i ima da te ne ma, pa moras nam se sad malo priustit'
<Mmike> bah, bar ne radi u drzavnoj firmi
<coprnica> BotaniCar: kao da bih ti falila
<BotaniCar> aj razmisli malo Mmike :) Bi se radije rijesio .. pardon, kojim bi redom rjesavao stvari, d.inst , pa baMke ili obrnuto ? 
<BotaniCar> coprnica: da ti napisem koliko, rastalio bi ti se monitor ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, qua? :)
<coprnica> BotaniCar: misliš smrz'o
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj mislis da treba prije dovest u red ( iz aspekta da drzava i mali coik osjeti benefit prije) , banke ili drzavne sluzbe ? 
<BotaniCar> Brijem da nezasluzena zarada banaka pokriva 75% placa za sluzbenike koje ne trebamo 
<BotaniCar> naravno, postotke izvlacim iz prsta
<Mmike> brijem da banke treba ukinut
<Mmike> tj, treba im zabranit da se bogate na nicemo
<Mmike> nicemu
<Mmike> tj, treba zabranit da posudjuju paru koju nemaju, za pocetak
<coprnica> Mmike: oš da bez posla osanem?
<BotaniCar> eo vidis :) a djelatnici takvih institucija smiju na pauzu, dok sirote HDZovke ne smiju objesene cice pokazivati ? 
<coprnica> Mmike: Å¡u pu!
<Mmike> coprnica, dobar DBA ce uvijek posla nac.
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ono nisu sise, ono su grozote!
<coprnica> Mmike: ikzekli!
<BotaniCar> jebes administriranje, idem mlatiti paru krpajuc programe koje su VisualStudio programeri radili pred 10 let :) 
<BotaniCar> i idem nauciti powershell like a moth***ucker :) 
<BotaniCar> tim redom
<BotaniCar> paralelno, idem s Mmikeom popricat kak da mi dva pocnemo posudjivati nekom pare koje nemamo, cini mi se kao dobar koncept 
<BotaniCar> [13:47] <Ormie> stew, i am going to ask about ubuntu, how come ubuntu gets harder as you use it?
<BotaniCar> ^^ no reply
<coprnica> ja idem na pauzu
<coprnica> pošto me tu  nitko ne doživljava
 * BotaniCar masta o jajcinom brku
<coprnica> ne maštaj o mojem brku ako s istim niša činit nećeš
<BotaniCar> ces da ti ga sad omastim ? :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: Ormie je trol na vise kanala
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne znam da li me vise nasmijao pitanjem, ili me fasciniralo kak mu se ljudi trude objasniti :) Mislim, sam si opisao ekipu s #debian kao malo introvertnu, al nekad fakat zablistaju :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak se sjecas konteksta (od jucer, prekjucer?), bio je nesto u stilu "Debian je tezak na pocetku a kad se naviknes je lakse, dok je Ubuntu jednostavan od pocetka, a kasnije, kad trebas napraviti bilo sto netrivijalno..."
<jelly> nisam siguran jel lik namjerno pita ili je debil
<BotaniCar> ne cini mi se malignim, samo malo otresit. "you don't have to think" :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ##linux, jucer, http://jebo.me/pas/86
<SilverSpace> jebemti servise koji se ne javljaju na telefon
<PunTrbuh> a jesi nasao kad ces zvati :) 
<SilverSpace> :) http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/sesvete-vatrogasci-su-ugasili-pozar-u-susari-tvornice-sljeme-269855
<SilverSpace> PunTrbuh: a kad cu zvati 
<PunTrbuh> izjutra, izjutra :) Sad da ih i dobijes bit ce 'joj, al delamo do 15, a jos nismo bili na gablecu" :) 
<SilverSpace> do 17h bi trebali radit
<Mmike> [13:26] <Ormie> what is a good distro for windows users that are new to linux?
<Mmike> [13:27] <ikonia> Ormie: stop trolling
<Mmike> lol :)
<jelly> ikonia je malo kratkog okidaca rekao bi
<PunTrbuh> hahaha, di ste vi to ? :)
<jelly> al s druge strane tu ne vidis kaj je isti srao po #ubuntu prije toga
<SilverSpace> jah bemti sad servis i garanciju 
<SilverSpace> nemam ni racun i jamstveni list 
<SilverSpace> doduse ne kuzim imam placeno dodatnu garanciju
<SilverSpace> koja se ljepo vidi na lenovo stranici
<Mmike> di kaj stso?
<coprnica> S KIM JA RADIM!!!!
<coprnica> treba mi ovaj godišnji
<jelly> SilverSpace: ha, pa isprintaj tu garanciju vezanu za taj serial number sa weba, plus sliku serial numbera na uređaju
<jelly> Mmike: tarsnap je 20x skuplji od lifedrivea
<jelly> $300/2TB/mjesec vs $15/2TB/mjesec
<Mmike> jelly, jel? al' cek, ovaj ti pruza kirptokurac + inkrementalno-diferencijsko bekapiranje
<jelly> to si sam slozim
<jelly> tj. ak imam 2TB ne moram ni slagati inkremente ni kompresiju
<jelly> moram slagati posix uid/gid/permissione 
<jelly> sad radim backup tak da scp-am snapshot doma,  697MB 0:03:01 [5.46MB/s] [                                              <=>                                                       ]
<jelly> /home se dobro komprimira
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> cek da vidim ja to 
<Mmike> meni je tarsnap bio odlican zato kaj
<SilverSpace> jelly: gle kad pokrenes aplikaciju na laptopu odmah izbaci sve o meni i koliko dana imam jos garanciju
<Mmike> 1) kriptiran je, tj, kriptirano je tamo kod njega. nemrem do podataka bez kljuca
<Mmike> 2) koristi tar - uid/gid/permissioni su sacuvani
<SilverSpace> tak da bi to trebalo biti dovoljno
<Mmike> 3) koristi, u biti, njihov tar, koji kompresira/kriptira/pazi-na-duplice, pa samo inicijalni backup traje dugo/puno
<Mmike> ostali su in a snap
<jelly> SilverSpace: pa isprintaj im to, kajjaznam
<jelly> i uzme mi 20% prihoda
<Mmike> dobro, da, skupo je :)
<Mmike> al' je kriptirano! :)
<Mmike> jelly, imas dropbox, taj je jos jetfiniji :)
<BotaniCar> skupo skupo , nek ti firma to plati ! 
<coprnica> - Žena: Jesi l' jeo? - Muž: Jesi l' jeo? - Žena: Ti to mene kopiraš? - Muž: Ti to mene kopiraš? - Žena: Volim te. - Muž: Jeo sam.
<BotaniCar> Opet si mi pod prozorom stajala 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: nisam trebala
<BotaniCar> i ja kazem, mogla si na pivo doc, kupio sam neki radler u pakiranju od 2l .. agonija koliko mi treba da to sam popijem 
<coprnica> radler?
<coprnica> za mene? coprnicu? za mene je grička ;-)
<BotaniCar> a znas, pivo s okusom soka :) 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: prije sok s naznakama pive ;-)
<jelly> Mmike: ne bih rekao
<coprnica> BotaniCar: znatiželje radi, koji radler?
<jelly> Mmike: dropbox je $20/100GB/mjesec, ovo je $15 za 2 _tera_
<jelly> jeftinije od lokalnog diska od dva tera prvih 6-12 mjeseci
<BotaniCar> coprnica: neki cije ime ne bi zapamtio ni da sam se trudio 
<coprnica> noname radler
<coprnica> tempting ;-)
<BotaniCar> pa, (gotovo) nish ne kosta probat, kad sam vidio monumentalni pakung od 2l, morao sam probati, imam cesto goste koji piju te izgovore za pivo
<coprnica> BotaniCar: ček, to su negdje dijelili zabadava?
<BotaniCar> ne, jako su jeftino u kauflandu prodavali , kad se zaputis na blagajne, prije njih je paleta 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: preporučaš?
<coprnica> BotaniCar: pazi što ćeš odgovoriti, ulazi u ocjenu
<coprnica> :-D
<BotaniCar> Nisam ljubitelj takvog soka, mogu samo reci da nije bio gadan za pit, ne znam jel fin ...
<coprnica> tempting! :-D
<BotaniCar> a kaj, zrtvuj jednu jezerachu i kupi flasu, uvijek moze posluziti da poslije u njoj vodu za rojzice nosis kad zaljevas 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: kad zalijevam kaj?
<BotaniCar> Rojžice, Zagora mu ! 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: pa nemam ja toga 
<BotaniCar> Zake ? Oces da ti zapelcam svoje kad malo narastu ? :)
<coprnica> BotaniCar: ne treba hvala
<coprnica> (ovaj igra gumi gumi, ovaj uzgaja cvijeće.. kam sam ja to došla..)
<coprnica> :-D
<ivoks> mislim da cu si uzeti S3 :)
<BotaniCar> medj prave muske :) Osim sto znamo sve o nogometu, popravljanju auta, sexu , rostiljanju i bilo kojem OSu, idu nam i neke neortodoksne discipline :)
<coprnica> prije nego iskažem ono kaj me na jeziku svrbi, kidam nadesno
<coprnica> ;-)
<coprnica> vidjamo se
<BotaniCar> ma, poceshi jezik, pa odi :)
<SilverSpace> sredio wifi karticu 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: S3 ??
<ivoks> da, samsung
<SilverSpace> e da za pucanje wifi veze nije bio kriv network menager nego pci kartica riknula skroz
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo na ubuntu se jos i spoji kod reboota ali ne pokazuje ni jedan ssid
<SilverSpace> na windowsima uopce ne radi 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: aha telefon jesi ga imao u rukama 
<SilverSpace> ja bogami ne znam kaj cu uzeti 
<ivoks> nisam
<ivoks> ali sam vidio nesto drugo
<ivoks> sto je dovoljno da uzmem S3 i uopce da ne razmisljam o icemu drugome
<SilverSpace> legend me nesto poceo hebati 
<SilverSpace> je se Čačić zusro sa izjavom da sve sto je badava ništa ne vrijdi 
<SilverSpace> konacno Kanada snimka izasla za pogledati u miru
<jelly> ivoks: nista iphone?
<ivoks> jelly: ?
<ivoks> ne, iphone ne moze nesto sto S3 moze :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebate fakat ne radi na drugom racunalu fulscrin
<Mmike> ima bolju tastaturu
<Mmike> to je jedino sto je meni na iphonetu bolje
<Mmike> ok, i brzi je
<Mmike> (od desireta)
<ivoks> htc tipkovnica je sranje
<ivoks> moram promijeniti ime firme
<ivoks> init bas i ne mozes guglat, a i tesko je dobiti ispravan R1 (uvijek zavri sa int ili inet)
<SilverSpace> na youtube fulscrin radi 
<SilverSpace> ?
<ivoks> 'open source only really works if everybody is contributing for their own selfish reasons'
<ivoks> potpisujem
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u ff radi flash ful
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a to kakve si srece
<Mmike> koja grafa, koji driver
<SilverSpace> intel
<Mmike> kako
<Mmike> jebeni 
<Mmike> pljugsak
<SilverSpace> ovdje se ocekuje svaki cas
<hbogner> ovdje pada
<SilverSpace> zasto nece upgrade na 12.10
<SilverSpace> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Alpha1
<SilverSpace> kaze da nema
<SilverSpace> aha skuzio
<SilverSpace> eh sad za 12min skinem ubuntu cd
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKXUNRrYQd0
<SilverSpace> oh ne 12.10 mi se nece bootat
<SilverSpace> lol sad gleda netjak izvlacenje lota i kaze sad ce biti 1 i bome izade jedan 
 * jelly-home je zahvalan sto Ubuntu pokupi njubi korisnike poput SilverSpacea pa isti ne koriste Debian
<jelly-home> ubuntu rulz!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<SilverSpace> sux ubuntu
<SilverSpace> ne radi graficka uopce na 12.10 nesto je u kernelu sjebano dobijem na samome pocetku sareni ekran
<jelly-home> ... mislio sam odgovorit nesto, al necu
<jelly-home> spominjalo bi puru i drek
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> LN
<jelly-home> LN, SilverSpace 
<jelly-home> malo je rano, al tak je to kad se budis za vodit klinca u vrtic
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-14
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> printer od 4000kn, a nema duplex
<ivoks> hp.com/hr - tragedija
<ivoks> niti jedan link ne radi
<Vjetar> bwah VirtualBox
<Mmike> ja sam se tako sjebao sa svojim HPom
<Mmike> nema ladicu za papir, nego neki glupi tray napred koji se ne moze zatvoriti i printer mi je pun prasime
<Mmike> inace je super printer :)
<weshmashian> o/
<Mmike> odrezalo ti ruko? :)
<weshmashian> aye :)
<coprnica> dobro jutro!
<coprnica> kako lijep dan danas...
<coprnica> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/543750_428184557203510_317539741_n.jpg
<ivoks> ne shvacam ekipu
<ivoks> dat ce tisuce kuna za otici na tekmu u poljsku
<ivoks> al ce okolo zicati gps
<coprnica> ne žele si povechavati otplatu kredita
<Mmike> ivoks, ne razumijes ti to
<Mmike> repka je svetinja
<Mmike> nema diskusije
<ivoks> prekjucer u zagrebu
<Mmike> vjerojatno je i tih 1000 kuna nazicao, bar nesto, ako ne sve
<Mmike> naravno da zica i GPS
<ivoks> jednom liku dam svoj GPS, da bi nasao gdanjsk
<Mmike> i sendvic
<Mmike> i sve
<ivoks> a onda gleda kak ce ustediti 3kn na autopunjacu
<Mmike> ja imam frenda koji radi u drzavnoj firmi, ima 3200 kuna placu, ima kredita oko 2k kuna, opce neznam kak zivi sa 1200 kuna mjesecno, a fura i auto i sve, i uvijek ima najnoviji samsung androfon
<Mmike> otkud ti para, jebote
<Mmike> pa, veli, nije zimske gume uboo jer mu ne trebaju
<Mmike> reko, majmune
<ivoks> imas ih koliko hoces takvih
<Mmike> mislim, ja kupujem viski koji kosta 400-600 kuna flasa
<Mmike> al' imam jebenu kasicu prasicu u koju mecem kovanice
<Mmike> i kupim kad napunim
<Mmike> ne kupim 10 flasa i onda zicam za mortadelu
<Mmike> i nemam samsung galaxy 59 jer je pre skup i jer nedam paru za to i glupo mi je
<Mmike> da mi je to tak super, vjerojatno bi k'o i sa viskijem
<Mmike> nego, sistemci, pitanje. Koji je MX server za reflected.net, i ako posaljem 10k mailova na reflected.net, na kojem ce IPju prvo zavrsiti (i u kojem omjeru) ?
<Mmike> ivoks, jelly suzdrzite se prvih par minuta, plz :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, 
<Mmike> h
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> a di je botanicar sad?
<Mmike> raspali mu se windows vpnovi pa nemre na irca
<ivoks> sto, ne zelis odgovor ili kaj?
<coprnica> tulumaril je sinoć s radlerima pa zaspao na posao
<coprnica> kak je samo osjetil
<coprnica> 09:53 < Mmike> a di je botanicar sad?
<coprnica> 09:54 -!- BotaniCar [~Bot@93-136-15-130.adsl.net.t-com.hr] has joined #ubuntu-hr
<BotaniCar> woooohoo ! book 
<BotaniCar> o100o200o300o400o500o600o000$1 600o500o400o300o200o100o000o
<BotaniCar> 600o500o400o300o200o100o000o 000$1 000o100o200o300o400o500o600o
<coprnica> bot opet te vidim u bojama!! :-O
<BotaniCar> ovaj put ciljano :) 
<BotaniCar> šđčć
<Mmike> BotaniCar, trik pitanje:  Koji je MX server za reflected.net, i ako posaljem 10k mailova na reflected.net, na kojem ce IPju prvo zavrsiti (i u kojem omjeru) ?
<BotaniCar> dobro je (valjda)
<BotaniCar> Mmike : aj za pol sata , sad sam u ured usao i moram delat :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, 4 lika, sve klasni sistemci, na razgovoru za posao, failali tu. Lik jedan, programer (skroman za popizdit), znao, jedini.
<Mmike> BotaniCar, moze moze, guglaj :) 
<coprnica> BotaniCar: radleri su krivi, jelda?
<weshmashian> Mmike: hm?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: :)
<coprnica> weshmashian yo!
<weshmashian> Mmike: dig MX reflected.net :P
<weshmashian> coprnica: :P
<Mmike> weshmashian, da, pitanje nije bilo 'kak da pogledam' :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: a u kojem omjeru, nemam pojma, iskreno
<coprnica> weshmashian: u ranijim danima bih rekla "malo više u lijevo prosim"
<weshmashian> Mmike: e jebatga, prvo bu na 66.254.102.30 oslo, ak dobro skuzih, tj na smtp-scan05
<Mmike> weshmashian, uvijek bu
<Mmike> weshmashian, osim ak taj ne umre, onda bu na onaj slijedeci
<ivoks> ne mora nuzno umrijeti
<Mmike> true, pravilnije bi bilo: ako isporuka ne uspije
<Mmike> macka mi lezi pored tastature 
<Mmike> i rep baca po njoj
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> pa ni to nije bas najtocnije :)
<Mmike> ivoks, to enlighten!
<Mmike> s/to/do
<ivoks> postoje razliciti failovi u slanju maila
<ivoks> postji perm fail i temp fail
<ivoks> sta mislis, nakon kojeg nece pokusati slati na drugi server? :)
<BotaniCar> ako se dobro sjecam, temp fail ne uzrokuje resend na MX2 nego time-wait prije resenda na isti , ali je korisniku taj scenario u vecini slucajeva transparentan
<BotaniCar> niej ako ima mail server koji baci mail korisniku da bu resendal za X , ili ako zove primatelj i pita ' di je mail, caca te istuka'
<weshmashian> a ak se ne varam na taj nacin greylisting dela
<ivoks> pa upravo o tome i govorim
<ivoks> nakon perm-faila nece ponovno pokusati slati
<weshmashian> Mmike: gle, men' nije bed priznat da nemam pojma o necemu (tipa ovo kaj si pito), bitno mi je da to mogu proucit/naucit kad mi treba
<ivoks> nakon temp-faila ce pokusati ponovno na isti server
<ivoks> a samo ako server nije dostupan (nije bilo razgovora), onda ce slati na drugi MX
<BotaniCar> moram skinuti 3 verzije BIOS-a da nadogradim jedan server .. fakat volim INTEl, ali sto ga, brate, znaju zakomplicirati .. 
<BotaniCar> nego, Mmike , ti to mene za posel intervjuiras ? 
<Mmike> fakac tu si kupiti iphone
<Mmike> jebemti android
<BotaniCar> imam novi IRC klijent, ima MSoffice-style ribbon na vrhu umjesto toolbara , pure love <3
<Mmike> (nadam se da je to sve samo do loseg desirea, doduse)
<Mmike> 5 minuta za poslat sliku macke na facebook
<ivoks> to na iphoneu ni ne mozes :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike : a, zakaj opce saljes slike macaka na FB ? De neke sise :)
<ivoks> zato su izmislili instagram :D
<BotaniCar> ahahaha , najstarili BIOS download , od navedena 3 , je corruptan kad ga pokusam otvoriti :) 
<BotaniCar> *najstariji
<Mmike> ivoks, ispravno! :)
<Mmike> ovo za MXove i sranja
<Mmike> lik jedan, iskusan, rekao bih, sad mi je objasnjavao da preference znaci samo koliko cesto ce se kud slati mail
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> a brijem da sam od njega prvi put cuo rijec 'linux' :/
<ivoks> uvijek ide na primarni MX
<BotaniCar> mmike uvijek ide na lowest-prio
<ivoks> osim ako ih vise nema isti priority
<Mmike> instagram mi je bezveze. nitko od frendova nije tamo i onda mi se nece nitko divit macki :)
<Mmike> a pitam lika koji radi s nama, kao, testa radi: koji je mx za reflected.net
<Mmike> a veli lik 'postfix'
 * BotaniCar ode na facebll stalkat mikeovu macku
<weshmashian> Mmike :))
<BotaniCar> ne kuzim, sad kad imam vremena, nema trik pitanja .. 
<BotaniCar> odem pusit i pit kavu 
<BotaniCar>  :( 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, sad bi ti kad je vec odgovoreno
<weshmashian> daj drugo :D
<BotaniCar> nda, daj pitaj nekaj pametno, da imam 5 min kaj trazit :) 
<BotaniCar> Ako neces ti nas, mi cemo tebe :) 
<BotaniCar> jebes mi sve, za iduci intervju za posel na koji cu ici cu s svojim upitnikom 
<BotaniCar> pa kad me pitaju kakvu placu ocekujem, reci cu da cu ih informirati kad ocijenim upitnik 
<SilverSpace> faking DHL hebo ih zavrzlame i carina
<ivoks> Mmike: ti znas da sad vidimo da je nikola pavkovic bio na razgovoru za posao?
<ivoks> Mmike: i da se zalis za rjesenje porezne uprave
<ivoks> Mmike: i da imas mrezu u PDV formatu?
<SilverSpace> na 260kn mi sad jos dodali 230kn
<ivoks> /PDV/PDF
<SilverSpace> od toga 160 poreza
<Mmike> ivoks, ha? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, da, ovo drugo je istina :)
<Mmike> prvo i zadnje - krivi zakljucci :)
 * Mmike je panicno poceo gledat di/kako mu je provaljeno na stroj
<Mmike> iako, ima i gorih stvari na tim fotkama
<Mmike> tako ad
<Mmike> nije bed :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike : zakaj Nixa nisi dovukao u firmu, ne da se on iz .. akademske zajednice ? :) 
<ivoks> da, vidi se da imas svoju sliku na desktopu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne zelim nikoga dovlaciti
<Mmike> ak hoces doc, dodji, prodji na intervjuu, radi
<ivoks> to je ova crossvalia
<Mmike> al' kak je krenulo brijem da ce skoro u .hr bit manjak sistemaca :)
<BotaniCar> u .hr je uvijek manjak sistemaca :) 
<BotaniCar> Ili traze pre jeftine, ili traze opskurna znanja , uvijek ima posla 
<BotaniCar> samo je pitanje kakvog ti se posla prima 
<Mmike> a i to je istina
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> kak ce bit veceras, kaj brijete? :0
<BotaniCar> brijem da cu se negdje ogrebat za pljugu i ne gledat' 
<BotaniCar> sutra cu vec cut jesmo dobili/izgubili 
<Mmike> u biti, popodne je
<BotaniCar> moram u server salu nakon 16, brijem da do 19-20 ne izlazim , a kad izadjem bum prehladjen :) 
<BotaniCar> Pita me zena danas ujutro zakaj si vesticu nosim :)
<BotaniCar> Reko, odi samnom popodne u kratkoj majci :)
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> dosta
<ivoks> NECU VISE RADITI SA AKADEMSKIM USTANOVAMA
<ivoks> jebote mutavo SRCE
<Mmike> hehe :)
<Mmike> znam da je ruzno sto se smijem sad, al' kako te razumijem :)
<Mmike> uopce nemam pojma o cemu se radi, al' kako te razumijem
<ivoks> ma mutavi su, mutavi
<ivoks> prvo su napravili dvije baze s razlicitim podacima o istim objektima
<ivoks> pa sad zele spojiti te dvije baze tako da se podaci iz jednog kopiraju u drugi
<ivoks> koji k onda ne izbace jednu bazu
<Mmike> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/543750_428184557203510_317539741_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> epic
<ivoks> imaju ldap
<ivoks> u ldapu pise mail studenta
<ivoks> i onda naprave servis koji koristi ldap podatke za autentifikaciju
<ivoks> ali ne uzmu taj email, vec kazu studentima da si sami upisu email
<ivoks> i ovi, naravno, upisu neki novi
<ivoks> i sad im je problem sinkronizirati sve podatke
<BotaniCar> ja sam na faxu dobil mail adresu za potrebe komunikacije s njihovim sluzbama, naravno da nije radila, s privatne mail adrese se obratim podrsci i objasnim da nemrem do tog maila i nikad ne dobijem odgovor. U jednoj posjeti referadi popizdim i pitam kakav je to f'n informaticki orjentiran fux a nemreju mi mail slozit, i riba se primi telefona, sazna, i veli da su mi poslali reply da mi mail radi - na mail od faxa :) 
<coprnica> TO!
<ivoks> ne znam koji je to fax
<BotaniCar> nda, nisam napomenuo u procesu 'popravljanja' su mi promijenili lozinku za fax-mail, tak da ni da sam debil metodom isao pokusavati relogin , ne bi uspio
<BotaniCar> ivoks : mislio sam na fakultet, ne na zaostavstinu iz povijesti kojzu firme jos uvijek koriste da generiraju promet trgovcima papirima 
<coprnica> to je slično kako je meni sestrična objašnjavala kako da dođem do jednog mjesta na koje idem po prvi put u životu pa kaže "siđeš jednu stanicu prije kraja" ..... samo nije objasnila kako da znam da je to gdje trebam sići jedna stanica prije kraja
<BotaniCar> coprnica  :) 
<ivoks> pa govorim o faksu
<Mmike> ivoks, sto si ti ono preporucivao jednom umjesto puppeta i inoga?
<jelly> chef?
<Mmike> da, umjesto puppeta, chefa i toga
<ivoks> mislim da si nesto pobrkao
<SilverSpace> ah fino hebeno drzava uzme za sebe 
<SilverSpace> hebao ih DHL
<hbogner> SilverSpace, kolko su te opljackali na koju cjenu?
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, nisam
<SilverSpace> 261+227
<Mmike> sa senkom kad smo sjedili tamo kod njega u ofisu
<Mmike> ili tamo u hotelu
<Mmike> pricao si
<Mmike> za cluster management nesto
<hbogner> SilverSpace, opaa
<SilverSpace> hbogner: na 261kn uzeli poreza i pristojbi 227kn
<hbogner> skoro 100%
<SilverSpace> odoh se sisat kad me vec drzava osisala
<ivoks> pricali smo o situaciji u cloudu
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> neki softver
<Mmike> idem senka zvat :)
<Mmike> blah, ima DND na jabberu
<hbogner> dandzns en dregons?
<Mmike> do not disturb
<Mmike> JIJU!
<Mmike> JUJI
<Mmike> tak nekak
<ivoks> juju
<Mmike> ivoks: juji/jiju/jija ?
<ivoks> rekoh, pricali smo o cloudu
<Mmike> juju
<ivoks> juju.ubuntu.com
<jelly> drag and drop
<ivoks> da si bio na CLUC-u, mogao si cuti nesto o tome
<ivoks> palis se na mongodb? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVgMA6Hi7rw
<ivoks> ensemble je staro ime za juju
<Mmike> ne palim se
<Mmike> mongodb je drek
<Mmike> al' tu me zapalo da postgres nesto ovo ono
<Mmike> pa sad pricam jovo nanovo sve iznova
<ivoks> moze se juju koristiti i na bare metal strojevima
<ivoks> ali onda moras imati MAAS slozen
<Mmike> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gridsql/?source=recommended
<Mmike> eto, jos jedan shared-nothing kurac
<Mmike> kak su ljudi debilni
<Mmike> on zna da se moze da ima 10 strojeva u clusteru i da on pise po bilo kojem od svih 10 i da je sve konzistentno i da radi super brzo i da sta ja sad tu serem
<Mmike> i onda mi ovo da k'o primjer
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> idem si sloz
<coprnica> zadnji dan
<Mmike> it kavu i metnu 
<Mmike> t cviskija unura
<Mmike> jebemtiu macku
<coprnica> samo treba imati na umu "zadnji dan"
<Mmike> sad se nasla probudit
<ivoks> idem do plaze...
<SilverSpace> hebala ih birokracija od engleske do zg paket stigo za 16h i sad vec cekam 50h da stigne do mene i tko zna kad ce stici
<ivoks> radim s jednim talijanom
<ivoks> bit ce zestoko danas :)
<ivoks> spam:
<ivoks> From: Xuan Emerson <AllanP@computerconcepts.net>
<ivoks> To: "ivoks@ubuntu.com" <ivoks@ubuntu.com>
<ivoks> Subject: Re: American Airlines Order N483-49933
<ivoks> i onda link 'download' na - http://www.mobtrade.co.rs/wp-content.htm
<ivoks> rs :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da ce mo danas dobititalijane sa 4:1 ili ce oni nas istim rezultatom :D
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/599609_10150986144633633_315678478_n.jpg
<ivoks> Mmike: ja bi ti cak rekao da radje uzmes nokiu s windowsom nego iphone
<Mmike> ivoks, brijes?
<dodobas> Mmike: za dumb phone user.... idealno
<Mmike> mislim da cu se prebacit na tmobile
<Mmike> ima samsung galaxy za 8 kuna
<ivoks> windows phone je prilicno dobar
<ivoks> samsung galaxy... koji
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/4106
<ivoks> ovdje je 9kn :)
<ivoks> s3
<Mmike> da, za pretplatu od milijardu kuna mjesecno
<ivoks> 669
<Mmike> u tmobilu je za 150 kuna
<Mmike> ok, al' onda kosta 500 kuna
<Mmike> plus tmobile ima bolju pokrivenost po .hr
<Mmike> jedino za svaki kurac moras u tcentar ic :/
<ivoks> tarifa 222 u vipu je sasvim dobra
<hbogner> Mmike, ako idesna pretplatu gledaj tarifu
<ivoks> a mozda i nije...
<hbogner> nakon 6 mjeseci se mozes prebaciti na 1 nize ako si na ugovoru na 2 godine
<hbogner> ja sam uzeo drugu tarifu, i za par mjeseci mogu na najmanju pretplatu se prebacit
<hbogner> i tako sam ustedio 250 kn
<hbogner> jer mi je mob bio 400 kn jeftiniji, a pretplata u tih 6mjeseci 150 kn vca
<Mmike> ivoks, nelosa je, al' gle cijenu uredjaja po toj tarifi
<ivoks> losa je
<ivoks> nema neogranicene poruke
<ivoks> to kad usporedis sa savrsenom, nije ti jasno
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> savrsena nema nikakve uredjaje
<ivoks> a u tom je caka...
<hbogner> Mmike, kolko mjesecno trosis na razgovore, a koliko na poruke?
<ivoks> mogao bi si onda uzeti bez limita 111 vpn
<Mmike> 400 kuna
<Mmike> 200 ja, 200 zena
<ivoks> joj, 14. je danas... placati racune treba
<Mmike> s tim da smo u vpnu
<ivoks> Mmike: tih tarifa vise nema, jel
<ivoks> sad su 222 i 444?
<hbogner> hmm
<hbogner> bbl
<Mmike> ivoks, da. ona ima biznis200 (nema naknade za uspostabu poziva, 200 min besple, 200 sms besple, giga prometa besple)
<Mmike> a ja imam svezaposao 250 (naknada, 250 min besple poziva, 500 sms besplte, giga prometa besple) al' placam 125 jer sam uzeo po nekom popusti
<Mmike> ona je uz biznis200 uzela legend za 900 kuna a ja sam uz svezaposao uzeo desire za 600 kuna
<Mmike> i u principu ja imam oko 40 kuna mjesecno uspostave poziva
<Mmike> a ona nikad ne ispuca ovo kaj ima
<Mmike> ja jos manje
<Mmike> ispucali smo prije svadbe, kad smo morali 100 ljudi nazvat 10 puta :) pa mi je racun za svibanj = 900 kuna :)
<ivoks> biznis 200
<ivoks> meni je racun za prosli mjesec isto 900+kn
<Mmike> ivoks, lazem, nije biznis200 nego komplet200
<Mmike> al' to je 2 godine i kusur stara tarifa
<ivoks> i ja, nije 900+, vec 1000-
<Mmike> sad sam nju prebacio na savrsenu
<ivoks> 995
<Mmike> ja nemrem jer sam jos pod ugovorom
<ivoks> 210kn na roaming
<ivoks> vise, 350
<ivoks> roaming poruke - 210kn
<ivoks> wtf
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/wZE8tx
<coprnica> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/301718_3743792986712_1582961217_n.jpg
<ivoks> dovidjenja pun kufer tisucica...
<SilverSpace> coprnica: sram te bilo :)
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> na kaj licim
<ivoks> moram skinuti bar jos 10kg
<ivoks> nasao sam fotku koju cu si isprintati i zalijepiti na frizider
<ivoks> kao strasilo
<SilverSpace> :)
<PunTrbuh> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/576199_325235410882827_1861443395_n.jpg ?
<ivoks> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Quantal-Quetzal/23155798_KrM3PW#!i=1865983302&k=Kxk4J9Z
<SilverSpace> ivoks: frend ima pajceka u fridge kad otvori vrata ovaj pocne skvicati :)
<ivoks> mene to ne bi zaustavilo
<ivoks> al ovo...
<ivoks> pogle taj slauf
<SilverSpace> ja sam sad u dva tijedna skinuo dvije kile 
<ivoks> ja sam u dva dana, al to nije dosta
<ivoks> trebam skinut 20 :)
<SilverSpace> uh da bar deset skinem bilo bi dobro 
<SilverSpace> posto su mi krvni nalazi koma bili prije dva tjedna
<ivoks> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Quantal-Quetzal/23155798_KrM3PW#!i=1865985499&k=zF2M8CX
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<Hrki> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/jaci-i-od-saudijske-arabije-venecuela-postala-svjetski-lider-po-zalihama-nafte/620554.aspx - sad mi je jasno zasto se ameri bore za demokraciju u toj zemlji
<SilverSpace> ivoks: di ti je ona od prosle godine kad si uhvacen na spavanju :)
<ivoks> u toj zemlji ameri nista ne rade
<ivoks> SilverSpace: na spavanju? to je jos iz 2008.
<SilverSpace> uh kaj je toliko vec proslo :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> tad je jos OLPC bio 'wow'
<ivoks> a ovako izgledaju google wc-i
<ivoks> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ogmaciel/295937918/
<ivoks> Ovim putem kao nase dosadasnje I dijelom buduce sezonske pretplatnike zelimo Vas obavijestiti kako je potvrdjeno da ce zagrebacki Medvjedi dvije sezonske EBEL utakmice odigrati unutar povijesnog amfiteatra u Puli.
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ekskluzivno-svjedocanstvo-studenta-kineziologije--ni-stara-knjiga-ne-valja--na-ispitu-pita-iz--nove-/1034852/ - ovaj jutarnji kao da je od jucer, pa na masu faxeva profesor te ni ne pita ako nemas njegovu orginalnu knjigu na usmenom
<ivoks> Naime, 14. I 16. Rujna ove godine zagrebacki Medvjedi ugostit ce u pulskoj Areni momcadi Vienna Capitals I Olimpija Ljubljana te po prvi puta u povijesti odigrati hokejske utakmice na ovakvoj lokaciji. 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da vidio vec da ce u Puli igrati
<Mmike> ivoks LOLOLOL
<ivoks> bas me zanima na sta ce led liciti u rujnu
<SilverSpace> samo mi nije jasno kak ce na 30° sloziti dovoljno tvrdi led
<Mmike> ivoks, dobro da nema nigdje mojih slika s momacke :)
<coprnica> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/600419_10150970241768570_1725327071_n.jpg
<Hrki> lol coprnica 
<Hrki> jebote koja polemika se digla radi par sisa
<coprnica> Hrki: si vidio!
<Hrki> ocekujem danas karanje na stadionu
<Mmike> kartanje?
<Mmike> ruznih ocajnih sisa
<Hrki> pa na svakoj tekmi u americi neka izvadi sisu, ali kod nas se moralo i saznati oib sise
<coprnica> Hrki: vidiš dobro da su ukinuli jmbg, sad bi im i horoskop razradili
<coprnica> razvratni astrološki znakovi
<Hrki> :)
<Hrki> sta nisu jos otkrili otkrili horoskop po oib-u
<Hrki> nego da ne odemo u preveliki OT, dali se mogu najnormalnije prebaciti na ubuntu 12.04 TS i onda da negledam unity instalirati neki lxde
<coprnica> Hrki: pa kolko mi je poznato oib je pretty random broj
<Hrki> je bio netko u americi? zanima me koji je postupak dobivanja radne vizi ili turisticke i kolko ona maximalno traje
<ivoks> max. 10 godina
<ivoks> postupak je jednostavan
<ivoks> ako si student ili nezaposlen, sigurno ces dobiti odbijenicu
<Hrki> i za turisticku ?
<ivoks> i za turisticku
<ivoks> ja imam B1/B2, to je poslovno/turisticka
<ivoks> na 10 godina
<ivoks> nije me lik na interviewu nista posebno pitao, ali to je zato sto sam vec imao vizu na 5 godina i sto sam bio 9 puta preko
<ivoks> nije mi ni prvi put bio problem, al to je zato sto sam imao svoj obrt
<ivoks> pa nisu previse ispitivali
<Hrki> bemti 
<Hrki> to jedino da idem preko nekih agencija koje bi jamcile da cu ostati u hr
<obruT> fakat su zakomplicirali httplib/urllib[2] do besmisla
<Hrki> a kolko kosta avionska karta
<ivoks> ovisi odakle i dokle
<Hrki> recimo od hr (znam da nema direkno, pa moze i od susjeda) do npr NY
<Hrki> cisto okvirno da znam
<ivoks> oko soma dolara
<ivoks> pa do soma eura
<ivoks> povratna, naravno
 * Mmike je bio u americi na turistickoj vizi vise puta kao nezaposlen/stsudent
<Mmike> isto sam bez beda dobio
<Mmike> al' to je bilo pred 15 godina :)
<Mmike> viza je onda kostala 15 dolara :)
<ivoks> mislim da se preko 95% zahtjeva pozitivno rijesi
<Hrki> znaci najbolje da odem prvo po vizu pa tek onda karta/smjestaj
<ivoks> avio kompanije ce ti refundirati kartu ako ne dobijes vizu
<Hrki> a jel mogu ja recimo tamo radit neku sljaku ako imam turisticku vizu?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> za to letis iz zemlje i nikada vise se neces moci vratiti
<Hrki> kuzim, znam da se oni ne zajebavaju s tim vizama
<Hrki> idu mi frendice na 3 mjeseca, preko neke agencije, koja im je sredila radnu vizu
<Hrki> morale su agenciji isplatiti 400e
<Hrki> ali ja bi radje ko turist, one ce radit 2 posla
<Hrki> pa to mi nije bas neki odmor, rintat 2 posla na dan da prezivim
<Hrki> coprnica: http://euro2012.net.hr/zanimljivosti/nakon-cica-poljake-sokirao-i-hrvatski-penis
<Hrki> :D
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/224864_2919036875147_814523305_n.jpg
<Mmike> Hrki, mozes, ako te ne uhvate :)
 * Mmike je otvorio firmu u USA, a bio na turistickoj vizi :)
<Mmike> doduse, nisam bio zaposlen u njoj, niti sam primao paru :)
<hbogner> Mmike, mafijasu jedan
<Hrki> pa cime se onda firma bavila :D
<Hrki> to mi zvuci kao neki paravan
<hbogner> pranje love
<hbogner> krvavi dijamanti, sverc kineza i ukrajinki, ...
<Hrki> ma nebi u toj americi ni mrava zgazio, da me smradovi uhite pa da moram dignut kredit da platim fine
<Hrki> bolje ne nama u hr
<jelly> ivoks: pla_ć_e?
<ivoks> jelly: ?
<ivoks> nije moj grafikon
<Mmike> pa ja imam zenu :)
<Mmike> pravu, suprugu :)
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj tek danas si to skuzio?
<ivoks> bit ce da je skuhala nesto
<hbogner> dani udruga su
<hbogner> jel netko gledao nesto oko toga
<ivoks> koje nabrijavanje pred tekmu
<hbogner> cjeli dan u kvartu pustaju pjesme
<Mmike> Pazi ovo: "Thank you for your excellent support, Mario, your inputs are incredibly valuable and helped us to provide EVEN MORE PORN TO THE PEOPLE OF THE WORLD!"
<Mmike> ok, ova zadnji dio sam izmislio :)
<Mmike> picku mater, mi svi tu smo inzinjeri magistri za sve njih :/
<obruT> Mmike: zivio ti nama 100 godina !
<obruT> sacemo jos vise moci gledati pornjave i navlaciti pimpace :)
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> crkva me nece voljeti :)
<Mmike> idem se napit negdje sad za pred tekmu
<Mmike> ajte :)
<obruT> crkva te vec ne voli :)
<obruT> sve sam ja prijavio vec Bozanicu, na crnoj si listi
<obruT> jedan od prvih za put u pakao, ali gledaj to s pozitivne strane, imaces priliku roknut diabla
<ivoks> Oprez! Stršljeni, ose i pčele okupirali Zagreb
<ivoks> net.hr uci od FOX-a
<obruT> evo oko mog ureda ima 6000 osa i cekaju da izadjem van
<obruT> samo ne znam da li da upotrijebim smrk ili bacac plamena
<dodobas> obruT: pregovaraj :)
<hbogner> http://blogs.skype.com/linux/2012/06/skype_40_for_linux.html
<SilverSpace> najaca slika https://twitter.com/ana_bobic/status/213294954750017536/photo/1/large
<jelly-home> hbogner: w00t
<hbogner> jelly-home, ?
<hbogner> fuj ih bilo
<jelly-home> kod mene se 2.2.0.kajgot ili 2.1.0.tepitaj nakon par dana zblese
<hbogner> ja isto na 2 nesto nesto
<dodobas> hrvatska vodi u primljenim golovima, bitno je da vodi :)
<jelly-home> samo je jedan mama
<jelly-home> dodobas: eto sad vise ne vodi, vidis sta si uradio
<jelly-home> fog of war
<dodobas> jelly-home: ima jos vremena
<jelly-home> ajd nije lose a moglo je i bolje i gore
<Hrki> ovdje se samo formula od sporta dozivljava? :D
<dodobas> Hrki: pa dok ne sloze neki API za live statistiku i polozaj lopte u realnom vremenu.... dosadno...
<hbogner> to ce slozit kad i nasa drzava da sve podatke preko API pod public domain :D
<Hrki> :)
<hbogner> fuj spanjolci
<hbogner> al nisu mi irci jasni, stoje na mjestu dok im ovaj puca na gol
<Hrki> ma losi su
<Hrki> ocekivo sam puno vise od njih
<Hrki> nekako se bojim da neceme proc u 4. finale
<hbogner> od iraca?
<Hrki> da, mislio sam da su bolji
<Hrki> pa nista nisu pokazali na prvenstvu, bar da pobjede talijane i sve im oprastam :)
<Hrki> evo jos jedan, pa nek i dalje trener furije pocne utakmicu bez napadaca 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-15
<dodobas> ehlo
<Mmike> Hubba Bubba
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> SAD je u biti kolonijalna sila
<ivoks> pri tom ne mislim na ove politicke oznake (irak, afganistan i sl)
<ivoks> vec na sve te otoke koji se protezu do australije, a pod upravom su SAD-a
<Mmike> slicno k'o francuska i velika britanija
<Mmike> mislim, tko zivi tamo, njima je tak svejedno :)
<ivoks> slicno... ali ne isto
<ivoks> sad ipak to ne smatra svojim teritorijem
<ivoks> ali upravlja njime
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otok_Baker
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otok_Howland
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otok_Jarvis
<Mmike> vidi portoriko
<Mmike> super! mysql ubija stroj, a kolega kaze 'apt-get upgrade'
<ivoks> da, portoriko je isto nedorecen
<Mmike> i kaze 'sve mi je stalo'
<Mmike> tko je Mersud Alijagic, i zastso mi hoce biti frend na fejsbuku?
<ivoks> Portoriko je pridružena slobodna država unutar SADa.
<ivoks> koji k to znaci
<ivoks> Portorikanci su građani SAD-a, ali na izborima u SAD-u nemaju glasačko pravo. U predstavničkom domu Kongresa SAD-a Portoriko je zastupljen jednim predstavnikom koji nema pravo glasa.
<ivoks> usporedi to s nasom dijasporom
<ivoks> ovi su pripojili teritorij, pa opet nemaju pravo glasa :D
<weshmashian> o/
<ivoks> zasto ekipa slavi remi?
<jelly-home> jer je 1 bod > 0 bodova?
<ivoks> pa i nije
<ivoks> u ovom slucaju nije
<jelly-home> mozda je bitnije: 1 bod < 3 boda
<ivoks> poraz i nerijeseno s italijom nas ostavaljuju u istoj poziciji
<jelly-home> ali italiju ne
<ivoks> o da
<ivoks> italija svakako ide dalje
<ivoks> a mi cemo se sa spanjolskom natjecati za prvo ili trece mjesto u skupini
<ivoks> italija treba izvuci 3 boda od najslabije momcadi na prvenstvu
<ivoks> a mi od svjetskih i europskih prvaka
<ivoks> umjesto da smo eliminirali italiju, mi sad moramo eliminirati spanjolsku
<obruT> ekipa slavi remi jer je prejadna i sretna je sto nije izgubila
<obruT> eto zasto
<jelly-home> najbolja fora bi bila nekim slucajem odigrati remi sa spanjolcima pa onda ispasti na gol razliku
<ivoks> pa to je izgledno
<ivoks> ako igramo 1:1 sa spanjolskom, a italija dobije s tri razlike irsku (sto je vrlo vjerojatno), mi ispadamo
<ivoks> mi sad moramo spanjolsku pobijediti ili igrati 2:2, 3:3, 4:4 itd...
<ivoks> zabiti spanjolskoj dva gola... e da mi je to vidjeti
<ivoks> jucer smo izgubili cetvrtfinale
<ivoks> tak da to slavlje... svasta
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> kad se desi da na tablici 2 momcadi imaju isti broj bodova, imaju remi u medjusobnim susretima, i istu gol razliku s istim brojem primljenih i danih golova, kako se gleda tko je bolji? :)
<Mmike> (hint: nema penala)
<ivoks> odbaci se najslabija momcad skupine
<ivoks> tj., rezultati s tom momcadi
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> to jos nisam cuo, al' prilicno sam siguran da nije
<ivoks> jucer je lik objasnjavao
<ivoks> ako italija dobije irsku, a mi igramo 1:1 sa spanjolskom
<ivoks> onda se izbacuju rezultati s irskom i gleda se stanje
<ivoks> kako bi i tada svi imali isto (u nasoj skupini)
<ivoks> onda se uzimaju rezultati s irskom
<Mmike> da, to je krivo
<Mmike> bar sudeci po ovome: http://www.uefa.com/multimediafiles/download/competitions/euro/91/87/57/918757_download.pdf
<ivoks> bas sam i ja to sad skinuo
<ivoks> pa idem gledati
<Mmike> tocka 8.07
<Mmike> ili ja krivo to tumacim
<obruT> ajme, s cim se vi zamarate
<ivoks> a) higher number of points obtained in the matches among the teams in question;
<ivoks> tu bi sa 1:1 protiv spanjolske, svi bili isti
<ivoks> b) superior goal difference in the matches among the teams in question (if more
<ivoks> than two teams finish equal on points);
<ivoks> i tu
<Mmike> tako je, to smo rekli da su momcadi igrali 1:1
<Mmike> recimo
<ivoks> cek, tel
<Mmike> i tu, da
 * Mmike ceka
<Mmike> kava
<Mmike> inkako ne kuzim zasto kroz ssh imam 80MB/sec, a kroz nc imam 110 MB/sec. rsync je u igri, i CPU je 50% idle (jedan CPU, ostali su 100% idle)
<Mmike> naravno, za tar je cpu 90% idle
<ivoks> kad slik sjebe cronjob
<ivoks> pa radi sqldump svake minute
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, do tocke d), mi smo isti
<ivoks> Mmike: ako igramo 1:1 sa spanjolskom
<ivoks> tocka e)
<ivoks> spanjolska je tu vec bolja od nas
<ivoks> a vjerojatno ce biti i italija
<Mmike> da, al' i ovoj mojoj situaciji reko, azmislimo da imamo istu gol razliku, s istim brojem danih i primljenih golova
<ivoks> ako mi odigramo 1:1 sa spanjolskom, a italija dobije 3:1 irsku, onda se gleda UEFA tablica
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> u slucaju da smo tu isti
<ivoks> broj zutih kartona :)
<Mmike> ide tocka g) koja je mega-kul :)
<Mmike> a h), zamisli da do toga dodje :)
<Mmike> 'ispali na lutriji' :)
<ivoks> nekad je to bilo normalno
<ivoks> nije bilo penala
<ivoks> ako je bilo nerijeseno, bacao se novcic
<Mmike> Iako su ti penali jadni, tj, ne pokazuju nista, meni je taj dio najdraze gledati :)
<Mmike> a sad idem skinut pravila formule1
<Mmike> i citat
<Mmike> 660GB treba rsyncat, to ce trajat ;)
<jelly-home> "Eureka Seven AO doesn’t air this week because of soccer. We will not be releasing it tomorrow."  *RAGE*
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Dje ste , junaci 
<BotaniCar> Kak je prosla tekma juce ? Ja sam s jos jednim kolegom iz neke druge firme bil zarobljen u sistemskoj sali :) Bijeli dom & stuff :)
<BotaniCar> *dim
<obruT> e bilo je super, pobjedili smo 7:4
<ivoks> 7:5 je bilo
<BotaniCar> i, kad sam isao doma, cijeli je grad bil pun bijelog dima, nisam znal da je Zagreb pun IT opreme :)
<obruT> golova ko u prici, Asanovic i Ladic zabili svako po 2
<ivoks> priznali su onaj gol
<BotaniCar> Ne ne ne ne, ne kosarka :)
<ivoks> 1:1
<obruT> aha, mislio sam da mislis na kosarku.... ma lose je bilo, vozilo se ispod 3 minute po krugu
<BotaniCar> obruT : sam ti vec rekao da sam kao mali bio zaljubljen u tebe ? :)
<BotaniCar> Ti jesi jedan od ona dva djeda s balkona u Muppet showu , ne ? 
<obruT> bwahahaha :)
<obruT> what is mana-mana ? who cares ! :)
<BotaniCar> odi dodzavola, isti cas kad si to napisao , upalilo mi se 'man man .. ma na na na na" u glavi :) 
<BotaniCar> Sad sam proklet time do .. tko zna kad :)
<jelly-home> statler i waldorf (ftw)
<BotaniCar> Nego, kakvih debilnih firmi ima. Kolega s kojim sam jucer bio zarobljen u sali je servere nadogradjivao rabljenim diskovima. 
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/mala.arta
<SilverSpace> jutar
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N_tupPBtWQ ?
<BotaniCar> Mislim, imas paru za ISO certificiran smjestaj servera, i onda stavljas unutra opremu koja je za otpis
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/600462_219726174814835_1290445776_n.jpg
<ivoks> tava za pec hobotnicu
<ivoks> mmmmm
<ivoks> ho bo tni ca
<BotaniCar> i, dovoze ih na nekim truckavim kolicima za ciju frekvenciju vibriranja dajem (mikeova) jaja na panj da nije unutar operacionih parametara ni ugasenog diska :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: tava ima 8 krakova?
<ivoks> ne, uzdignuta je
<obruT> ivoks: jes vidio recept za zagrebacku hobotnicu pod pekom ? :)
<ivoks> tako da je glava uvijek na suhom
<ivoks> a more se slijeva sa strane
<ivoks> onda bude vise hrskava
<ivoks> znaci, uzdignuta po sredini
<SilverSpace> zamisli 2:2 sa spanjolcima i ispadnu italijani
<SilverSpace> katastrofa
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kad je netko zabio dva gola spanjolcima?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zamisli da Massa bude svjetski prvak! :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: gle nece oni juriti protiv nas
<ivoks> nego sta ce?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa i njima treba pobjeda
<SilverSpace> sve je moguce
<ivoks> inace ispadaju
<ivoks> naravno da ce ici na gol :D
<SilverSpace> njima je sad nereseno dosta
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, njima treba pobjeda
<Mmike> da bi bili sigurni da idu dalje
<ivoks> dosta im je i nerijeseno
<SilverSpace> nereseno
<Mmike> kako, kad imaju 4 boda
<SilverSpace> bilo kakvo nereseno
<ivoks> pobijedili su irsku 4:0
<ivoks> sto je bolja gol razlika od nas
<ivoks> tak da, s nerijesenim oni u najgorem slucaju su 2.
<Mmike> da, al' ako italjia pobijedi irsku imat ce 5 bodova
<Mmike> aha, fakat
<Mmike> yup yup
<Mmike> no, da, bit ce smijesno :)
<ivoks> dakle, svi igraju na pobjedu
<ivoks> a to smo znali da ce tako biti
<ivoks> jer uvijek je tako s italijom u grupi
<ivoks> uvijek prodju na neku glupost
<ivoks> manje zutih kartona i slicno
<ivoks> konacno
<ivoks> nakon 16 dana mi stigla tipkovnica
<ivoks> samo sto je u zagerbu
<ivoks> a ja sam na murteru
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja jos nisam RPi dobio u ruke hebali ih DHL 
<ivoks> kak da si ja to sad isporucim na murter
<ivoks> busom!
<ivoks> ilegalna posta :)
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> croatiabus vise ne vozi svaki dan na murter
<ivoks> ah, ipak vozi :)
<SilverSpace> eh da to sa busom je fakat rizicno 
<SilverSpace> ak nije normalni vozac
<jelly-home> rizicno?
<jelly-home> sta mi to nites rekli dok sam studirao i slao i primao busom valjda 50 puta stvari
<ivoks> svi pricaju o skype 4
<ivoks> a...
<ivoks> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<ivoks> ovdje kaze 2.2 beta
<ivoks> al kad skines, onda je 4
<jelly-home> i onda kad klines?
<jelly-home> kliknes
<ivoks> Note, the very first time you start Skype for Linux 4.0 might take a few minutes (depending on how lengthy your chat history is).
<jelly-home> tak su "brzo" releasali da se stranica za skidanje nije stigla obnoviti
<ivoks> skype postaje enterprise
<jelly-home> pa vec godinama imaju biznis klijent
<ivoks> ali se nije ucitavao minutama
<ivoks> to znaci da nije enterprise
<jelly-home> citaj izmedju redova, ocito konvertira stari format
<ivoks> bez veze
<ivoks> izgleda isto
<ivoks> samo su ikonice drugacije
<jelly-home> i vise nema posebni pulseaudio stream za zvonjavu, posebni za voice
<jelly-home> nemres rutati zvono na vanjski zvucnik, voice na headset
<SilverSpace> sa konja na magharca
<ivoks> jelly-home: ima
<ivoks> bezveze
<ivoks> nista novo
<ivoks> chat window izgleda drugacije
<obruT> nego, vi sto ste gledali nogomet ... na kojem programu ste gledali ?
<Mmike> ivoks, novi skype si natjero ?
<Mmike> wowowow
<Mmike> moram to odmah probat
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> kakva tastatura?
<ivoks> za laptop
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> bleh
 * Mmike treba novu tastaturu za po doma
<Mmike> i misa
<SilverSpace> obruT: HNK
<BotaniCar> koje su novine u novom skypetu (osim embedanih reklama) ? 
<Mmike> i tako, vrli 'vendor' kaze 'da, da, radi na mysql5.5', al' ne zna da je innodb tamo default
<obruT> SilverSpace: HNK ? koja je to televizija ? :) znam za NHK :)
<Mmike> hrvacka nacionalna katolicarija
<obruT> ne fakat, na kojem programu ste gledali ? u biti me zanima, u kojem formatu slike su emitirali ?
<jelly-home> HRT2, SD 4:3 sa crnim gore i dole
<obruT> letterbox ?
<jelly-home> da 
<jelly-home> kaj bi ti, 720p morti
<obruT> ok, bar su ovi s pametnijim 16:9 televizorima mogli to "rasirit"
<obruT> ma ne, ne znam jesu li cisti 4:3 ili letterbox
<jelly-home> nije mi taj letterbox jasan, sad _svi_ imaju DVB-T a HRT i Nova i daje rade ili letterbox ili pan/scan razu
<jelly-home> režu
<obruT> super mi je sto su reklamirali opet televizore, kupite super televizor za gledanje nogometnog prvenstva :)
<jelly-home> a ak gledam preko Iskonovog STB-a, ne mogu razvuc sliku kak spada
<obruT> mozda trebas i na stb-u i na tv-u usyncat postavke
<jelly-home> na zemaljskom kad razvuces vide se fantasticno MPEG artifakti i pikselizacija
<obruT> ekipa je prakticirala slovensku sliku s hrvatskim komentatorima :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, ne huli, to je digital!
<jelly-home> Mmike: to je digital star 10 godina
<Mmike> to je digital od kojeg je analog bio bolji, da
<jelly-home> pazi DVB-T ima urednu podrsku za aspect ratio, samo ga niko ziv osim RTL-a ne koristi
<jelly-home> ovako za svaki program rucno klikat po tipki za ratio, pa onda uglavnom drzim na polovicnom 14:9
<obruT> ne znam zasto koju kitu svi ne predju na 16:9
<jelly-home> zasto to to neko treba odradit
<jelly-home> zato sto*
<obruT> ionako je prakticki sve u 16:9 pa onda kenjaju s tim letterboxom, a danas su svi na dvb-u gdje svi prijemnici imaju setting koliki ti je aspect-ratio televizora pa sami naprave letterbox-like sliku po potrebi na 4:3 televizorima
<SilverSpace> http://jegkorong.blog.hu/2012/06/15/ket_ebel-meccs_a_2000_eves_amfiteatrumban
<jelly-home> ne znam jel gori letterbox kod sporta, ili kad HRT odreže 25% materijala za 4:3, tako su Doctor Whoa prikazivali
<ivoks> http://izhevsk.ru/forums/icons/forum_pictures/001858/1858595.jpg
<ivoks> moj bike :)
<ivoks> da, hrt je rekao da jos nemaju tehnologiju za 16:9
<ivoks> tocnije, rekli su da infrastruktura to jos ne podrzava
<ivoks> netko bi trebao RTL-u objasniti da 16:9 ne radi i sa si oni tamo zamo umisljaju
<ivoks> obruT: znas ti kaj treba napraviti; pocele su mi pedale preskakati
<ivoks> obruT: tocnije, zna se desiti da bas kad uprem pedalu, nesto skljocne
<obruT> skljocne u pedali ili u pogonu ?
<ivoks> obruT: a nekad mi noga samo propadne, a bicikl se ne pomakne
<obruT> aha, pogon...
<ivoks> ali skljoca mi kod pedale
<obruT> sve se fino okrene ? lanac se pokrene i to ?
<BotaniCar> umm, opet ja kao padobranac, ali moram priznati da mi je na RTLu slika jos i najmanje spigana. Ruku na srce, telku gledam utoliko da pogledam ekran i velim zeni "opet turci" , ali mi se tak cini ( Bravia, 'smart' settings )
<ivoks> obruT: a nije bas da vidim, tesko mi je reci
<ivoks> obruT: uvijek se desi kad ne ocekujem, ali da, sumnjam da lanac stoji na mjestu, sigurno se okrene
<obruT> ivoks: zbilja ovak na pamet ne bih znao, iskreno, nemam bas ni iskustva... ako naprijed sve okrece kak treba, mozda iza kazeta proklize
<obruT> da li se to dogadja bez obzira u kojoj si brzini ili u odredjenoj 
<ivoks> bez obzira
<SilverSpace> zadnja kazeta
<ivoks> propadanje pedale se uglavnom uvijek desava kod kretanja
<ivoks> a skljocanje kad god jace stisnem pedalu
<Mmike> kak je dobro imat irc-frendove koji se kuze u sve :) sam dodjes, pitas, dobis odgovor :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike : zakaj me danas nisi s triviom docekal ? Ne volis me vise, ili je ono bio samo showoff za jacu ? :( 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> nego intervjuisemo nove ljude
<Mmike> pa od njih 6 nit jedan to nije znao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebote patak usmrdit ce ti se rakijetina
<Mmike> tj, znao je jedan, al' taj je programer, ne sistemac
<Mmike> SilverSpace, znam, picka mi materina :/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sutra popodne, tako mi postgresa na telefonu!
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> o, danas je petak
<ivoks> od sutra sam na godisnjem
<ivoks> slijedecih 10 dana :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike : Divota, buduci da boljih nema, koliko cete platiti ovima da ih educirate ? :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ovo? http://www.proteajaska.com/index.php?katid=222&tip=proizvod&id=530&parent=0
<SilverSpace> da ako je onako kako ti kazes da ti propadne kao da preskoci 
<SilverSpace> lanac ne moze preskociti
<SilverSpace> prednji ne moze preskociti
<ivoks> nije lanac, drugacije bi se culo
<SilverSpace> znaci samo ta zadnja kazeta
<ivoks> iako su zupcanici malo vec istroseni
<SilverSpace> ako napred kod pedale skripi treba pritegnuti pogonsku osovinu to se zna odpustiti
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nikoliko
<SilverSpace> ja sam vec promjenio prednji i zadnji pogon 
<BotaniCar> Mmike : ) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar to za MX nije bed, al' druge osnove neznaju
<Mmike> jebiga, nek za mjesec dana sam nauci i nek dodje opet
<SilverSpace> sjebo prednju pogonsku osovinu 
<Mmike> nemres gurnut covjeka u vatru koji nezna kako bi nabrzake pobio sve mysql procese od usera 'pero'
<SilverSpace> ivoks: samo kaj nije samo tako promjeniti zadnju kazetu moras i novu prednju kazetu i lanac
<ivoks> ovisi sto mu je posao
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ma samo da ga se sredi
<ivoks> da opet mogu po stjenama skakati
<ivoks> stijenama
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ovak me malo strah, kad ne znam hoce li bicikl potegnut kad treba
<SilverSpace> ako samo promjenis jedan zupcanik stari ladac trga nove zubce
<Mmike> pbzip2 na 16jezgrenom stroju - win
<ivoks> kaze mi serviser da ce trebati samo zadnju glavu mijenjati
<ivoks> ili uzeti novi kotac
<ivoks> usput cu i nove gume uzeti
<ivoks> http://www.markoprojekt.com/shop/dijelovi/gume-vanjske/mtb/26x2-10-kenda-k-816
<SilverSpace> uska guma
<ivoks> sad imam 2.1
<ivoks> nije uopce uska
<BotaniCar> Mmike : fakat bi me razveselila neka trivia svako jutro, u iskusenju sam se prijaviti za posao kod vas iako ga u biti ne zelim, bas me zanima kaj sistemcima na vasem nivou poslovanja treba,a ja ne znam :) 
<SilverSpace> zavisi i od proizvodaca i modela 
<ivoks> evo ti trivia
<ivoks> load je veliki
<ivoks> a rama ima dovoljno i cpu maltene idla
<SilverSpace> meni do sad su najbolje bile Schwalbe jedino kaj se brzo trose
<SilverSpace> jedna sezona i gotovo 
<BotaniCar> ivoks : I/O ? 
<ivoks> io sto? :)
<BotaniCar> I/o waits , ovak napamet
<BotaniCar> kaj trivia server radi ? 
<ivoks> ako je io wait veliki, onda ti cpu nece idlat, vec se trositi cyclove u waitu
<ivoks> i imati ces load
<BotaniCar> pda, ali ce mi CPU na top-u izgledati kao da je neiskoristen, ne ? Velim, to je onak iz prve, kaj mi trivia server obavlja opce ?
<ivoks> nece ti izgledati neiskoristen
<ivoks> ja sam jednom imao problem gdje je load rastao
<ivoks> cpu nije radio nista; pogasio maltene sve servise
<ivoks> memorija prazna
<ivoks> nije bilo I/O-a
<ivoks> ali load je rastao progresivno
<ivoks> izbacivanje jednog kernel modula je rijesilo problem
<ivoks> ispostavilo se da je ram potrgan
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> to kod nas ide ovako: troubleshooting 20 miunta, ako neuspijes rijesiti/skuziti di je ili si los ili je hardverski problem
<Mmike> klik-klik, nova kistra, ajmo te vozi
<Mmike> osim ako klijent nije debiloid, sreciom, takbih je ipak manje
<Mmike> al', da
<Mmike> zanimljivo je kad te slowlorisom rokat pocnu
<Mmike> load ne postoji
<Mmike> nikakav
<Mmike> stroj idla
<Mmike> a apache nece pricat
<Mmike> zato lighty zato nginx
<BotaniCar> :) ivoks : thx. Mmike:pda, zato i pitam kak se dela tam di se ima resursa, nekak mi je i najlogicnije zamijenit' kistru klijentu, pa onda rovarit po pokidanoj bez da ti skacu po glavi. 
<ivoks> heh
<BotaniCar> mislim, nisam 10 let delal u firmi u kojoj smo imali 5 spare-kistri, ali ipak je lijepo sjetit se da ima i takvih :)
<Mmike> mi imamo pretezno supermicro servere
<Mmike> i da, ti crkavaju
<Mmike> al' su jeftini
<Mmike> a i ne crkavaju tak cesto
<Mmike> jednostavno se dellovi i hpovi i svi ti ne isplate
<ivoks> daj to objasni dinku :)
<BotaniCar> ja od supermicra imam shasije, prepresuper su (za te pare), a ploce unutra su mi intel di god mogu .. jer su sex cisti 
<Mmike> ivoks,  :) 
<ivoks> i da je 3ware bolje od LSI-a
<Mmike> ivoks, joj, nemoj :)
<BotaniCar> ahaha, sveti rat oko raid kontrolera nikad nece prestati :)
<Mmike> ja ocpe neznam kakav je hardver dok ne dodjem na kistru
<Mmike> nit me zanima, najcesce
<ivoks> to koliko je 3ware bolji najbolje govori to da je LSI kupio 3ware i da mu sad high end kontroleri imaju 3ware cip
<BotaniCar> kak te moze ne zanimati hardver :) Jebate, dobijem nalog da na slijepo slozim jedan 'slozenac' server... taj intel je takvo drkanje (pozitivno, jel) , uz sve specifikacije , dobijes i fizicke dimenzije, razmake izmedju rupa , razmake izmedju konektora i ruba MBO, mogao sam reci shefu da kuciste X ne bu dobro jer bu nam kabl napajanja bil 5mm kratak ( i imao sam pravo) bez da stavim stvar na stol .. mi-lina
<ivoks> nakon sto sam radio za intel neke stvari...
<ivoks> ...nisam bas odusevljen tom kompanijom :)
<igustin> BotaniCar: ček... ti u 2012. godini *slažeš* servere?!? o.O
<BotaniCar> igustin : i to s zadovoljstvom 
<ivoks> igustin: zasto ih ne bi slagao? jeftinije prodjes ako si ga sam slozis
<ivoks> cesto dobijes i kvalitetniju robu
<BotaniCar> ivoks : moj shef radi s intelom jos od kad su u jugi prve mikroprocesore radili , pa negdje zazmiris, negdje ti pomognu.. a i generalno su fakat dobri, ako znas kaj oces i imas volje citati 
<ivoks> u lab2000.hr mozes kupiti dijelove i sloziti server kakav se kod nas niti ne moze kupiti
<BotaniCar> nda, ako znas kak doci do je**nog fallerovog :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nisam ja radio s intelom, vec za intel; dakle, oni su bili klijent
<BotaniCar> ivoks : ja pricam iz klijent/partner perspektive, kakv si problem imal s njima kad su oni bili klijent tebi ?
<ivoks> sam cekam da pocnu te proizvode tu prodavati, pa da mi se netko dodje pravit pametan :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: organizacija im je losa, barem u tom jednom odjelu s kojim sam radio
<ivoks> ne znaju se drzati rokova
<ivoks> ne znaju procijeniti svoje sposobnosti
<BotaniCar> ehh, tu nemam kaj rech :( 
<BotaniCar> u kojoj si god poziciji su takvi 
<jelly> ivoks: ti slozenci redovno imaju losiji remote mgt i kvare se vise od prolianta
<ivoks> jelly: vec smo prosli to oko remote mgta
<jelly> moj stav je nikad vise supermicro
<ivoks> jelly: pa necemo svaki mjesec isto :)
<jelly> kaj je vec mjesec dana proslo
<jelly> no brijem da je intel tak velik da je ivoks mogao jedino vidit surlu a ne cijelog slona
<hbogner> woho, kilaza u opadanju, 114.4
<obruT> meni od zime ni gram nije opao, a napravio vec 2000 km na biciklu
<ivoks> jelly: pa ne tvrdim da sam vidio sve, ali da sam vidio jedan dio, koji povlaci hrpu drugih radi prirode posla, jesam
<obruT> nesto ne valja
<ivoks> jelly: od cistacice do direktora
<hbogner> obruT, prije mjesec i pol bio na 119+
<ivoks> meni vaga kaze da sam na 104
<ivoks> a nis nisam radio
<BotaniCar> jelly : kak mislis 'losiji remote mgmt' ? ak imam dobru (opet ja s intelom) intel plocu ,rmgmt addon card koji radi i funkcionalnu mrezu, zaista mi nije bitko cije je kuciste (ok, mozda nemam case lock senzor) ili memorija ili kajaznam , ne ?  Ne bi ulazio u to kome je koje sucelje za menidzment udobnije. 
<hbogner> stavio si droidweight na mob i sad me podsjeca na redovito vaganje :D
<obruT> hbogner: bitno je polako i pametno.
<obruT> ja sam svojoj vagi prestao vjerovat, mislio da laze, a onda u ponedjeljak isao na neki sportski pregled, kua, isto kao i doma :P
<jelly> BotaniCar: tocno u to bi ulazio, jer na to trosis vrijeme kad stvar krepa
<hbogner> obruT, samo sam poceo manje jesti, ne dijeta, nego malo smanjio unos hrane
<obruT> neke iskljucive dijete su smece, treba samo malo bolje pripaziti koliko unosis i rasporedit obroke i to je to
<hbogner> obruT, bas to
<hbogner> nesljivim nikakve dijete
<BotaniCar> jelly : opet se moram izgovoriti na svoj manji volumen posla, ali koliko meni slozenci krepavaju, mogu se s njima zezati 15 min vise jer mi je sucelje losije po [umetni kriterij]
<hbogner> odlucis uzeti par zalogaja manje i napredak
<obruT> jebote, donesem u ured voce... kolega nece, kao na dijeti je... reko jebes dijetu u kojoj ne smijes voce jest
<hbogner> e da, i smanjio sam hranu navecer
<jelly> BotaniCar: hocu imati konzolu koja radi pod firefoxom i IEom i ssh, virtualni serijski port za snimati kernel panice, pregled senzora na ploci i snmp alerting kad crkne disk ili ECC greske na memoriji
<jelly> i jasno bootanje prek remote .iso imageta
<jelly> jer ak idem do serverske automatski je ispad 1-2 sata duzi
<BotaniCar> nemrem se sad sjetiti Tvog i ivoks ovog zadnjeg flame wara, ali , gdje ne mozes 3/4 navedenog ? 
<BotaniCar> ( /me se kriza na spomen FF ) 
<ivoks>  jelly sve to imas
<ivoks> jelly: za razliku od nekih koji rade samo na IEu
<jelly> valjda sam zaboravio onda :-)
<jelly> e -- i fizicki zasebni ethernet za mgt
<ivoks> http://www.serverproblemsolved.com/serverproblems/ipmi-primer/
<ivoks> joj, jelly to sve postoji vec barem 10 godina
<jelly> ivoks: ja sam jos 2005 imao supermicrote koji to nisu imali
<ivoks> jelly: IPMI kontroler nije THE, vec jedan od 20ak raznih
<ivoks> ima ih sa i bez zasebnog etha
<ivoks> ima ih i sa 2 zasebna etha
<ivoks> ima ih i sa zasebnom baterijom
<ivoks> ima ih svakakvih
<Mmike> BotaniCar, zato kaj to radi datacenter staff
<ivoks> osim toga, i DRAC i iLO su danas bazirani na IPMI-u
<Mmike> likovi dnevno sloze po 20-30 kistri :)
<Mmike> jelly, nemas to. imas dellov kvmcrapkurac i jos crapkurastiji java software s kojim se spajas na konzolu
<Mmike> al' radi
<Mmike> ako je u full screenu
<Mmike> i ako ne stisces tab :)
<jelly> nemam dell
<jelly> a i ovu HP-ovu konzolu sam mislio rev.engineerati jer mi ide na neku stvar
<hbogner> Mmike, evo mene po bash-u, modificiram svoje skripte :D
<Mmike> hbogner, dobro je to, dobro :)
<hbogner> skuzio sam par gresaka, frajer je u username stavio *(kako nsu na takve stvari mislisli) i shebavao mi grep proceduru :D
<jelly> hmha, servis mi zamijenio pokvareni vertex 2 ssd sa vertex 3
<jelly> ajd neka, prezivjet cu :->
<BotaniCar> :)
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> ssd
<Mmike> ja bi novi ssd
<Mmike> nikako se pozabavit time :/
<Mmike> http://trollable.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Stay-strong.jpg
<BotaniCar> Ja bi najveci SATA disk kaj se moze kupiti, samo da mi mali prestane pelene punit, mozda ce i bit' za to kad pocne gace nosit' :) 
<BotaniCar> Kupil sam mu (si?) jucer autic kaj je velik k'o pol njega, naravno da ga je rastavio 7 sekundi nakon kaj sam mu ga spustil na pod :) I to u cjeline koje nisu bile tvornicki predvidjene :)
<hbogner> vidis kak je kreativan, od autica je napravio transformera :D
<BotaniCar> Od autica je napravio ( slobodna interpretacij) : snowboard, 4 leche za paljenje mrava, 4 kotaca za natjeravanje po dvoristu, 1 kutiju za sitnije igracke :)
<BotaniCar> Mali radi takvu stetu bez napora, kakvu ja ne bi s cekicem u jednoj, a Mmikeovom mackom u drugoj :)
<BotaniCar> *ruco
<BotaniCar> **ruci
<hbogner> ha ha ha, svidja mi se upotreba Mmikeove macke kao usporedbe :D
<BotaniCar> po svem sto je pricao/slikao , macka mu je u rodu s terminatorom :)
<obruT> dodobas !
<dodobas> obruT: psu
<obruT> psu ? :P
<obruT> dodobas: djes bio na dan planete zemlje ?
<Mmike> lol :)
<dodobas> koji je to dan ? :)
<obruT> nemam pojma
<dodobas> i koje godine ? :)
<obruT> gledam fotke s neke biciklijade u moslavini pa vidjam nekog slicnog tebi
<dodobas> bio sam na dvije... ali prije par godina
<hbogner> bili prije nekoliko godina u kutini na biciklijadi, nas 4
<obruT> to je onda to vjerojatno :)
<hbogner> biciklijada cca 30km, mi cca 100km :D
<obruT> sve te biciklijade su prekratko osim ako nisu cisti uphill
<jelly> u oba smjera
<dodobas> obruT: znas, neki se samo vole voziti... ne gledaju na svaki zakret pedale kao trening
<obruT> pa i ja se volim voziti :P samo je 30 km malo ak nije uspon :)
<obruT> to odvalis za sat vremena i mos doma, bezveze :)
<hbogner> obruT, ti vozi u krug oko ostalih pa ces nabit kilometrazu
<obruT> jel ide tko na zavizanski ?
<obruT> mrzim kad papci stave biciklijadu na produzeni vikend :P
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> lik koji je bacio baklje bi mogao u zatvor na 5 godina
<jelly> to je ok, napravi primjer od njega pa da vidimo ko ce iduci baciti
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> samo sto ce ga vjerojatno pustiti i samo protjerati iz poljske
<ivoks> a to znaci i iz EU
<jelly> poslije nek mu smanje kaznu na 6 mjeseci, kad izadje iz novina
<obruT> a kad mi udjemo u EU, onda ce ga protjerat u sibit
<obruT> s/sibit/sibir/
<ivoks> idem malo plivati
<hbogner> kofi tajm
<hbogner> ali nazalost stavio zlicicu secea viska u vodu za kavu
<obruT> bus se usro :)
<hbogner> inace stavim 2 na dzezvu, sad stavio 3 i preslatko mi
<hbogner> obruT, ma nema veze, i to je ljudski :D
<obruT> slazem se uz prisjecanje kad sam se zadnji put usro... a bio sam skoro punoljetan :)
<hbogner> obruT, wc mi je blizu ak da nemam problema s tim :D
<obruT> i meni je wc bio blizu, ali nisam mogo doci do njega :) bwahahahaha :)
<BotaniCar> ehh , kad covjek dotrci do kucnih vrata, pa se pred njima us**e , to je isto posel :) 
<hbogner> seronjo :D
<BotaniCar> Vidim da nas ima, seronja :)
<BotaniCar> iako, daleko mi je najveca muka bila kad nisam mogao ke**at'
 * obruT se zabrine ako prodje dan i pol bez, je li, core dumpanja
<Mmike> kak sam si sad vino z slovenjcima zspominjal
 * hbogner sad upravo razmislja koji je sve raspon tema na ovom kanalu :D
<obruT> hbogner: mogo si vec zakljucit da je ubuntu najmanje zastupljena tema :) uglavnom smartphoneovi, formula, u sezoni hokej, a onda ostalo :)
<hbogner> obruT, i raid kontroleri
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> http://www.kolektiva.hr/zagreb/docekajte-ljeto-s-novim-zenskim-biciklima-iz-x-plorer-sportsa.html?utm_campaign=Zagreb_15.6.&utm_medium=email&utm_source=DOI
<Mmike> kakvi su ovi bajkovi?
<Mmike> jel' to ima smisla kupovat?
<hbogner> Mmike, mislim da tebi bas nepase takav bicikl
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> konju :)
<hbogner> a za dragu moras nju pitat jel bi htjela takav
<hbogner> jer nevole sve zene te zenskaste bicikle
<hbogner> i obavezno brzine na bajku, moja stara ima sa 7 brzina i uziva
<Mmike> isti takav ima?
<Mmike> tj, taki model
<Mmike> da, ovo mi je tihana dala da vidim
<Mmike> kao, oce takav
<BotaniCar> ima tko sekundu da mi dobaci SOA Serial na msg za domenu digera.hr ? 
<hbogner> ktm sam uzeo staroj, dinamo u prednjoj osovini, mjenjac u straznjoj osovini, nema vanjskih zupcanika
<hbogner> nema nikakvog prljanja
<hbogner> aha oce takav, eto jedan problem manje
<hbogner> moja nezeli takve zenskaste pa ima mtb ko i ja, savrseno kad oboje idemo u prirodu
<Mmike> http://www.xplorerlife.hr/proizvod/494/Bicikli-CTB-butterfly
<Mmike> eto, taj hoce
<hbogner> e sad, neznam puno o takvim bajkovima
<hbogner> ok je ima brzine
<hbogner> fali rasvjeta sto je zeznuto za nocne voznje i nedaj boze da te murija zaustavi
<hbogner> zenskast je to je ok za nju
<hbogner> dalje ti nemrem pomoc :(
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> thnx u svakom slucaju
<Mmike> ic cemo probat
<ivoks> bic od 2000kn...
<hbogner> Mmike, obavezno isprobat velicinu
<BotaniCar> ne bi nikad kupio tehnicki neispravan bicikl (vidi dio s rasvjetom)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tehnicki neispravan?
<BotaniCar> Pa, propis veli da moras imati rasvjetu na bajku, ne ? 
<BotaniCar> Opce ne znam zakaj prodaju cestovne bicikle bez nje
<ivoks> u saboru ni 10% zastupnika - HRT2
<BotaniCar> Mmike : Zakonom je propisano da na biciklima mora biti ugrađena za svaki kotač najmanje po jedna kočnica, tako da su međusobno neovisne, s tim što kočnica na prednjem kotaču mora biti ručna. Svjetlo za osvjetljavanje ceste, koje mora biti bijele boje, pričvršćeno je na prednjoj strani bicikla, a na stražnjoj strani pozicijska svjetla crvene boje. Bicikl na stražnjoj strani mora imati i katadiopter crvene boje, a po jedan kata
<Mmike> to znaci da je 90% bajkova koje mosh kupit -neispravno :)
<hbogner> samsung galaxy s3 na novatv
<BotaniCar> da, velim, ne cude me kupci, cudi me drzava koja dozvoljava prodaju takvih vozila, a ne mozes kupiti auto bez farova
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kojim je to zakonom predvidjeno?
<hbogner> slucajno njaletio
<Mmike> te, auto bez farova mosh kupiti
<hbogner> gogovo
<Mmike> nemosh ga registrirati
<Mmike> nit smijes, zakonski, voziti po cesti
<Mmike> isto tak i bajk
<Mmike> u sumu, brate, tko ti brani da nemas svjetlo
<BotaniCar> i, da mi oproste svi biciklisti ovdje, al nabijem na onu stvar bajkera koji se vozi bez svjetla, kaj moram budalasa nosit na dusi kad mi podleti pod auto ? 
<Mmike> naravno da ces kupiti svjetlo i staviti ga na bajk
<ivoks> to ne znaci da su bicikli neispravni Mmike 
<Mmike> ivoks, naravno da ne znaci
<ivoks> samo da se ne mogu voziti po cesti
<Mmike> ivoks, samo sam htio da botanicar sam dodje do toga :)
<hbogner> mtp po defaultu nije cestovni bicikl :D
<hbogner> *mtb
<ivoks> da, ja nemam svjetla
 * Mmike ima svjetlo na svom bajku
<ivoks> skinuo sam i macje oci
<ivoks> skinuo sam sve sto je nepotrebno
<ivoks> da bude sto laksi
<hbogner> jer kad vozis po divljem terenu to ce otpast :D
<ivoks> jer treba s njim skakati po stijenama :)
<Mmike> vise da me vide po noci nego da mi murija sere
<Mmike> btw, treba i kaciga za bajk
<Mmike> jel tako?
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> samo djeca
<Mmike> a jel?
<Mmike> kul! :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ja imam svjetla na skidanje, pa po gradu i noci stavljam, a offroad samo ponoci
<BotaniCar> Hmpf, i ja sam mislio da treba kaciga svakom za bajk
<hbogner> do 16 godina
<Mmike> hbogner, ma ja imam male lampice, nije za sunu
<Mmike> sumu
<Mmike> al' je za po gradu ok, vidljiv si
<hbogner> Mmike, ima i frend 2 male lampice
<Mmike> i sad sam kupio jos 2 para
<hbogner> i akumulator pod sicom
<BotaniCar> pa , to Mmike , samo da te ne ubijem jer te nis' videl :)
<hbogner> i te dve male imaju lumena kolko i auto :D
<Mmike> uglavnom, BotaniCar , to nije tehnicki neispravan bicikl (da se vratimo na pocetak)
<ivoks> po gradu i onako vozis gradski bicikl
<BotaniCar> ok, ispravit cu se. U urbanim uvjetima su ti i takvi bicikli - bicikli za lakomislene i samoubice.
<ivoks> samoubojice
<hbogner> mene jednom skoro popupio auto ponoci, odonda stalno rasvjeta
<ivoks> osoba je ubojica :)
<BotaniCar> A, svakom drugom kojeg vidim su takvi "sumski" bicikli drazi nego pravi graCki bajk
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, sjel sam kod Ineka na specijalku, po izgledu sudeci skupu  .. kak to ide :) 
<BotaniCar> ra-f'n-keta
<ivoks> specke su nes drugo
<BotaniCar> o,da :) 
<BotaniCar> dobro si napisao :)=
<BotaniCar> Skroz nesto drugo :)
<ivoks> za po gradu su najbolji gradski bicikli
<ivoks> siroke, glatke gume
<ivoks> sjednes i zavalis se
<hbogner> pa isto ko i motori, gradski bi bio ko harley, mtb ko kroser, specka ko lezaljka
<BotaniCar> Sjecam se kotaca na svojoj (ukralo mi) bivsoj specki, nakon grubog kontakta s rubnikom (pijan, sta ces) :) 
<Mmike> meni je moj mtb presuper za grad
<Mmike> dosuse, malo je preripnava guma
<Mmike> al' ajd :)
<ivoks> iz somalije je, zivi u austriji, a dosla je sestri u posjet u amsterdam
<ivoks> mali mali svijet
<ivoks> ocekujem tamburanje engleske i francuske danas
<ivoks> repriza neuspjeha
 * ivoks otkrio CTRL+R 0 u vim-u/
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj to radi?
<ivoks> kada zelis traziti nesto iz yanka, tako pejstas u command line
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> yankas
<ivoks> :%s/[CTRL+R 0]/cime zelis zamijeniti/g
<ivoks> dobro dodje kada mis ne moze selektirati ono sto se nalazi u tekstu
<ivoks> npr., kada imas Đ zapisan kao Ă<84>Â<90>
<ivoks> to su 4 znaka, a kada ih misem selektiras, pejstanjem ces dobiti 10 znakova
<ivoks> ctrl+R (veliko R, dakle, i shift jos)
<ivoks> s time da mozes imati razlicite yankove naravno
<ivoks> pa umjesto 0 stavis oznaku registra
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> meni to ne radi
<Mmike> ili ne kuzim
<ivoks> evo...
<ivoks> otvori neki file
<ivoks> recimo, /etc/hosts
<ivoks> nadji localhost
<ivoks> oznaci cijelu rijec sa ctrl+v ili kako vec zelis
<ivoks> stisni 5y
<ivoks> stisni /
<ivoks> pa ctrl+R 5
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> ok, umjesto ctrl+R 5, ctrl+R 0
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> kzim
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> guba :)
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/IMAG0367.resized.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, UMRI
<SilverSpace> bome i umirem :)
<SilverSpace> od dubrave do arene i nazad po ovoj vrucini 
<SilverSpace> na bike
<stemdA> SilverSpace: zavidan sam :)
<stemdA> moj je najavlje tek za kraj ovog mjeseca
<obruT> stemdA: kad si narucio ?
<obruT> SilverSpace: cestitam :)
<stemdA> predavno :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta planiras vrtit gore ?
<stemdA> SilverSpace: ako trebaš pomoć oko konfiguriranja, javi :)
<Mmike> stemdA, znaci, ako sam ja narucio prekjucer, mogu jos dugo dugo plakati? :)
<stemdA> ovisi od koga si naručio
<stemdA> RS je dosta brz
<stemdA> firma od koje sam ja "naručio" je ..... Nokia :D
<stemdA> ali svejednos am dobre volje
<stemdA> pokupio sam danas putovnicu s američkom turističkom vizom
<stemdA> sad maloprije pogledam, na 10 godina
<stemdA> to me odmah odobrovoljilo :)
<stemdA> jer moraš uplatit 160 dolara da bi dobio taj komadić papira unutra
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> bas sam pricao neki dan
<Mmike> ja kad sam isao u amerike, onda je viza kostala 15 dolara
<Mmike> doduse b1 vizu sam dobio na 6 mjeseci 3 puta
<Mmike> iako, viza je samo dokument za ulazak
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ti jos daju onaj i-94 papiric u pasos kad udjes?
<Mmike> bez tog dreka nemres van
<SilverSpace> stemdA: ma da :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: prvo cu probati debian
<stemdA> da
<stemdA> koliko sam pročitao u ovom trenutku gore i ide samo Debian
<stemdA> ako želiš Utuntu, moraš ga sam tweakat :)
<jelly-home> oho, u dm-u ima Rauch ice tea slađen sa Steviom (i fruktozom), 4.6g/100mL šećera 
<jelly-home> also: lik u Protisu mi veli (a ne vjerujem mu) da za zamjenski OCZ SSD teče _nova_ garancija od 36 mjeseci
<jelly-home> kaj, onda ću svake dvije godine ubiti SSD i doći po novi
<Mmike> jelly-home, ja ti tak imam disk koji sam kupio u HGspotu tamo negdje 2000te
<Mmike> i svakih godinu i pol dodjem po novi
<Mmike> jer ovaj crkne
<Mmike> i svaki put imam sve veci i veci disk :)
<jelly-home> znaci stvarno ide nova garancija?
<jelly-home> anyhow, sad ide full disk encryption gore pa ak crkne opet ne moram panicariti o ssh i gpg keyevima i password fileovima 
<jelly-home> ha, zamjenski ssd disk je brzi nego sto moja ploca moze izvuci, sata3 vs sata2
<jelly-home> i dalje unutra ima debilna naljepnica "my ssd is faster than your hdd"
<jelly-home> sad imam dvije 
<Mmike> jelly, ja samo te stvari imam kriptirane
<Mmike> tj, cijeli home imam kriptiran
<Mmike> a gole slike, a jebiga
<jelly-home> sad sam kupijo AES-NI capable procesor na njuskalu pa bi fakat mogo i ovih 3 tera bekapa i pornjave zakriptirat
<jelly-home> Mmike: hvala na ideji!
<Mmike> jelly, ha? :)
<jelly-home> i gole slike isto.
<jelly-home> i kompromitirajuci materijal http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/318/943/3cf.jpg
<SilverSpace> kako promjeniti wlan1 u wlan0
<SilverSpace> zamjenio karticu na laptopu ali sad ne radi
<SilverSpace> ifconfig vidi ju kao wlan1
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: da se radi o Debianu, rekao bih da ispraviš MAC adresu u /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 
<jelly-home> tj. makneš stari wlan0
<jelly-home> i popraviš wlan1 u wlan0
<jelly-home> al kak nije Debian, onda ne znam :-)
<SilverSpace> aha skuzio 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: trebalo je samo stisnuti tipku na tipkovnici da ukljucim wifi :)
<SilverSpace> i sad radi 
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> dumpam bazu
<Mmike> importam
<Mmike> i mysql mi veli 'duplicate keys'
<Mmike> krasno
<jelly-home> cool, debian handbook ima nesto uputa i za setup xen, kvm virtualaca te lxc kontejnera
<jelly-home> spominju se i neke precizne zivotinje u odjeljku o distrama izvedenicama
<jelly-home> ooh, selinux
<jelly-home> svasta nesto
<dodobas> Mmike: vid -> http://www.klewel.com/conferences/djangocon-2012/
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: evo ti diska za router, usb stick na koji se pise 50MB/s http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226227
<jelly-home> jes da kosta vise od routera, ali...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> badava kad je usb 2 na routeru 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu danas probati RPi jer nemam ni jedne usb tipkovnice
<SilverSpace> pih
 * jelly-home ima samo dvije
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: usb2 je dosta za 30MB/s
<jelly-home> sto je vise nego bilo koji tipican stick more pisat
<hbogner> jel postoji neki razloga zasto cron pokrenuta skripta nebi htjela pisati po particiji kod rucno pokrenuta zeli?
<hbogner> grr, kako zivcira
<hbogner> i jos syslog kaze da ga pokrece kao moj korisnik
<hbogner> a ja imam prava pisanja tamo
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/baka-jela-like-prva-je-izumila-qr-kod-clanak-420907
<hbogner> aaaargh
<hbogner> sad ni do servera nemogu
<SilverSpace> jes rijesio
<SilverSpace> jesi vidim
<hbogner> vidi jel se mozes spojit na data.osm-hr.org
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> ja nemogu
<SilverSpace> ni ja
<hbogner> zamrzlo me u pola edita
<hbogner> il je server opet crko, il je nestalo struje na tom katu, ili mreže, ili ko zan kaj je, jer ostali serveri u zgradi rade
<SilverSpace> hm
<hbogner> grr
<hbogner> ako se nevrati uskoro, moram ga ic sutra vidjet
<obruT> damn, upravo si apdejtah statistiku ovogodisnjih voznji, katastrofa :P
<hbogner> obruT, di imas statistike?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, za relaksaciju crtanje kucica
<hbogner> obruT, taman u tvom podrucju, taboriste
<obruT> trenutno nazalost u ods fajlu, prebacicu to u bazu
<obruT> hbogner: kucice precrtavas s nekog layera ili ?
<hbogner> usput sad sam na laptopu, komp se opet odbija upalit, danas me neide sa hardverom
<hbogner> obruT, bing satelitske snimke http://binged.it/Nt0njh
<hbogner> trenutno radim ovo: http://binged.it/Nt0viG
<obruT> cool, vidi se i moja zgrada :
<hbogner> da server je offline, i bot je nestao
<hbogner> dakle uhvati se toga i crtaj za opustanje
<obruT> a dovoljno dobro je geokodirana slika ?
<hbogner> ova da
<hbogner> +- 1-5 metara
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: i šta piše na šiljuru
<obruT> damn, super je detaljno...
<obruT> bome, ni vojni poligon nije zamaskiran :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nemam pojma :))
<hbogner> obruT, nije, to su americanske snimke, boli njih klinac za nase "vojne tajne"
<hbogner> ja sam crtao ceste po njemu i skuzio da mi malo cudno izgledaju objekti  :D
<SilverSpace> crtaj mine 
<hbogner> je je, bas njih vidim :D
<hbogner> grr, zadnji server brejk je bio prije cca 40-50 dana
<hbogner> ovo postaje iritantno
<Hrki> pa ovaj bing ima bolje mape nego google
<Hrki> cak mi je i masu toga trazilica bolje prikazala nago google, shame on you...
<Hrki> postoji uopce prodaja nekih komponenti za laptope ? mislim na citac sd kartice, i slicno...
<jelly-home> MS je spor ali dostizan
<jelly-home> Hrki: to su sve uglavnom rezervni dijelovi specificni za model (ili seriju ak imas srece)
<SilverSpace> uh jedva cekam upaliti RPi 
<Hrki> hmm, a gdje bi se to dalo kupit
<jelly-home> ebay!
<Hrki> nigdje nevidim ponudu, cak ni za graficku
<SilverSpace> sutra odmah po neku tipkovnicu
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: imas na dx-u jeftinjaka adaptera ps/2 kbd+mis -> usb
<jelly-home> vjerojatno ima i kod na po ducanima, mozda jeftinije od cijele tastature
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: hebga tak i tak ce mi trebati 
<SilverSpace> mozda uzmem i neku bez zice
<jelly-home> mmm.
<hbogner> lol
<hbogner> na bing kartama rijeka sva prestaje na granici sa srbijom
<hbogner> dalje je nema :D
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-16
<BotaniCar> HAI GUSY ! 
<jelly-home> OHAI
<SilverSpace> fuck izgleda da mi RPi ne radi
<SilverSpace> Mmike ga zacoprao
<Hrki> koji model se mora koristit kod netbankinga da primatelju pise poziv na broj odobrenja
<SilverSpace> ili mi 5v napajanje ne daje dovoljno struje mada je od 1A kazu da je min 700mA dovoljno
<SilverSpace> problematicna sd kartica koja bas ne radi sa RPi
<SilverSpace> radi RPi sd kartica zajebavala
<obruT> jebemti vrucinu, to nije normalno
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel onda radi il ne radi ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: radi kriva je bila SD kartica
<SilverSpace> class 10 mu prebrza
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ajd dobro onda :)
<obruT> e jesam sad unistio pizzu, prezdero se ko svinja
<hbogner> ah hrana, mogo bi i pojest nesto
<SilverSpace> obruT: sad na bike
<obruT> sad je prepakleno za bajk
<obruT> zao mi ko psu sto jutros nisam krenuo ranije, ubila me vrucina, na kraju nisam ni odvozio sve sto sam planirao :P
<obruT> idem spat, prekrepan sam :)
<SilverSpace> ja se juce ubio morao iz dubrave skroz na rotor skoro do arene u 13h
<obruT> laku noc :)
<SilverSpace> hebote arch
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-17
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<Vlado9A3CY> http://news.efytimes.com/e1/85460/New-And-Improvised-Skype--For-Linux
<jelly-home> "The update might appear slow initially, but after a while, there would be nothing like it." what?
<Vlado9A3CY> linux skype experience :)
<jelly-home> vec su ljudi rekli da nema prakticno nikakve razlike
<Vlado9A3CY> hm ... i da je samo vizualno malo ljepsi, bilo bi okay :)
<Vlado9A3CY> pricekat cu eventualni regularni update, necu ga sad na silu isprobavati ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> ali da budem iskren, raduje me :)
<BotaniCar1> ako imate kameru koja je radila i na skypetu 2.x , sve wsto cete dobiti su reklame i ruzniji emoticoni :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> dakle, deinstalirao sam stari Skype (2.2 beta)
<Vlado9A3CY> skinuo sa Skype sajta novi Skype 4.0 ... za ubuntu (32 bit)
<Vlado9A3CY> instalirao ga... i radi savrseno :)
<BotaniCar1> kakve su reklame ? :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> nema reklama :)
<Vlado9A3CY> radi dobro ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> pa onda u to ime odoh zaklat lubenicu :D
<MmikeRMRM> BotaniCar1, ne 5, 4
<MmikeRMRM> skype 4 nema reklama
<BotaniCar1> gasp , imas praf , MmikeRMRM 
<BotaniCar1> e, kakve su lubenice, su vec dobre, ili samo jestive ? 
<jelly-home> gdje su kockaste lubenice http://www.instructables.com/id/Grow-a-square-watermelon/
<Vlado9A3CY> baš je dobra, slatka... i za čudo iz Međimurja, a ne dolje s juga :)
<Vlado9A3CY> moram se ici primiti nekog posla :) ... see you all later ;)
<BotaniCar1> jelly, to ni meni nije jasno, siguran sam da bi decki iz logistike placali klopu nabavljacima s takvima 
<hbogner> ajooooj, koja parodija
<hbogner> bing maps jer Tisno na Murteru preimenovalo u Tijesno :D
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<jelly-home> hmm.  12cm prednji ventilator koji puse drito po diskovima smanjuje im temperaturu za 10 stupnjeva
<hbogner> moji diskovi su na 36-38°C
<hbogner> imaju ventilatore direkt ispred sebe
<hbogner> na svim kompovima, osim na sklepanom serveru, tamo nema mjesta
<jelly-home> ovi su sad na 30°C, prije su bili na 40-ak
<jelly-home> doduše sad sam i klimu upalio pa je i ambijentalna temperatura manja
<hbogner> meni u stanu 27.4
<hbogner> a diskovi su znaci +10
<obruT> meni u stanu milijarda stupnjeva, a temperature komponenti se ni ne usudim pogledat
<jelly-home> ovo sam stavio da bolje hladi graficku koja se u linuxu dovuče do 80°C, a diskovi su sretna okolnost
<jelly-home> hahaha, sad više nije 82-83°C nego 76°C, fantastična razlika
<jelly-home> nvidijin driver je čudan po tom pitanju, moram pogasit izlaz za telku, onda se smanji temperatura, i ak ga opet upalim ostane nisko
<jelly-home> dobar pazar za 70kn fan, nisam se nadao nekoj razlici
<hbogner> moji su od 25 kn 12 cm i rade super
<hbogner> tihi
<jelly-home> za ovaj je pisalo 14dB a i reviewovi su rekli da je istina
<jelly-home> ne čujem ga od bučnog 6cm fana sa grafičke ;-)
<ivoks> MmikeRMRM: da
<ivoks> o svasta...
<ivoks> jedna slovenska firma mi pokusava prodati tecaj iz openstacka
<ivoks> i pri tom navodi kako ima ekskluzivni pristup openstack developerima :)
<ivoks> i za to traze 10.000kn :D
<hbogner> ivoks, glumi budalu i reci da ces im za 10000kn po uplati objasniti sto neznaju i posljai im broj svog racuna
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> tak sam nesto i mislio
<ivoks> u svom panfletu spominju projekte na kojima sam ja radio :D :D
<hbogner> he he he
<jelly-home> Re: nvidia http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShbP3OpASA&feature=youtu.be&hd=1&t=48m9s 
<hbogner> jelly-home, vidio to :D
<ivoks> poslat cu mu link na hall of fame :D
<ivoks> http://www.openstack.org/blog/2012/04/openstack-essex-hall-of-fame/
<MmikeRMRM> jelly, koju ti karticu imas?
<jelly-home> neku!
<Mmike> lspci | grep -i vga
<jelly-home> neku koja je kostala 400kn i radi
<jelly-home> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220] [10de:0a20] (rev a2)
<jelly-home> preciznije kostala je jednu instalaciju debiana
<ivoks> kak je linus ostario
<jelly-home> pa nije, sam je osijedio
<obruT> osijedio bi svatko tko bi maintaino kupus od linux kernela :P
<Mmike> jelly, fakat, sjecam se da si rekao vec
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> jelly, tebi compiz i sve te djidje rade ok?
<jelly-home> kde4 radi, compiz nisam probao godinama, unity je bagavo smece
<Mmike> da, spor je za popizdit
<Mmike> iako frendu se dopada
<Mmike> ne smeta ga to
<Mmike> neki dan 12.04 stavio, reko,bas me zanima
<jelly-home> ne spor. graficki artifakti
<Mmike> zovem ga danas, reko, i? veli on, kaj? reko, bedovi? veli on, nema. Reko, jel' ti sporo? Veli, je, al' ne smeta.
<Mmike> Da, to nisam primjetio kod njega. Neki Ati mobilni u laptopu je u igri.
<Mmike> Al' kliknem na onaj 'dash' gumb na onoj 'trakici' lijevo i treba sekunda ili dve da se otvori onaj megasuper-kul meni
<jelly-home> mozda stroj ima malo memorije i/ili spori disk
<jelly-home> graficka je cesto najmanje kriva za responsiveness
<jelly-home> ssd <3
<jelly-home> also: dovoljno memorije da stroj nikad ne swapa
<Mmike> jack daniels nije viski
<Mmike> to je burbon
<Mmike> nelos, al' i dalje nije viski
<hbogner> ah, rsync time
<jelly-home> peanut butter rsync time
<hbogner> fire&forget na nekoliko sati
<hbogner> aah, opet sam gladan
<oki> dobro večer 
<hbogner> sta si spominjo hranu
<oki> evo gledam kako da instarilam wp na ubuntu, zbog čega nemogu raspakirati  u var/www ne daje mi dopuštenje traži mi da je pristup jedino ka root
<ivoks> zato jer samo root moze pisati u /var/www?
<ivoks> kao root napravi /var/www/wordpress i daj ovlasti svom korisniku da pise u taj dir
<ivoks> i onda mozes sve dalje kao korisnik
<oki> ivoks ali kod prebacivanja kao root javlja mi autentifikacijsku grešku?
<SilverSpace> zasto bi i nesto pisao u var/www kad sve mozes u svoj home
<oki> localhost radi neogu otvoriti wordpress, raspakiran je u home
<jelly-home> zasto bi stavljao javni web u svoj home?
<hbogner> mozda doma testira :D
<Dragunov> Pozdrav
<Dragunov> imam pitanjce
<Dragunov> hocu promjeniti default operating system u grub 2 koji file moram editirati i kako update-am grub hvala.
<Dragunov> nema veze naso sam pozz
<obruT> svaka cast ovim novim IP telefonima, mogucnosti nevjerojatne... ali da se registrira asterisk, nema sanse :P
<obruT> nabijem ga na kitu
<belli> pozdrav svima
<belli> ima li aktivnih?
<belli> mala pomoć?
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-10
<dodobas> yello
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> obruT: koji je to najjeftiniji tablet na kojem leti pdf ? :)
<obruT> prestigio
<vileni> ja imam jos jeftiniji :) ali i na njemu ok radi pdf
<dodobas> a5 papyrus... na tom radi super... traje baterija 30-50 godina
<dodobas> ovisno o ucijetima skladistenja
<dodobas> *uvijetima
<BotaniCar> jelly: centos, kaj drugo :) Znas da za debianoide rijetko/nikako kukam :) 
<jelly-home> jah, bedasto pitat
<BotaniCar> rekao sam prije, reci cu opet, rsyslog je mama i tata ! 
<BotaniCar> nis' znal da ni 'recode' ne dolazi defaultno s debianom :) Juce sam trebal nekaj na UTF8 prebaciti, i veli mi da komanda bla bla .. fakat me razmazio centos za neke stvari 
<jelly-home> iconv (al' i ja sam se navikao na recode)
<jelly-home> lakse je recode latin2..utf8 nego iconv -f latin2 -t utf8
<jelly> %@#$^ twitter
<jelly> 29784   + 17:43 03.06.13 Andrej Steven Hor (  0) Andrej Steven Horvat sent you an invitation
<jelly> 29858   + 10:22 07.06.13 Twitter           (  0) Andrej Steven Horvat is still waiting for you to join Twitter...
<jelly> 29887   + 08:33 10.06.13 Twitter           (  0) Andrej Steven Horvat is still waiting for you to join Twitter...
<ivoks> heh
<BotaniCar> E, ne kuzim kaj je s tim sajtovima .. ne samo tviter, ima ih par ( nemrem se napamet ni imena sjetiti ) na koje su me ljudi odlucili invajtati i drekovi mi salju obavijesti 36x dnevno .. 
<jelly> linkedin je prvi počeo, pa se proširilo
<jelly> well... sad će twitter dobivati 550 5.7.1 probable spam (ref: SPAM_TWITTER01), contact pomoc@[kittens] for details
<jelly> hm, spam sa skypea
<jelly> I am Mr. ADAN MOHAMED a citizen of GHANA I have in my bank the existence of a big amount of money that belongs to a customer, Mr. Daniel b. Dzelajlija
<jelly> sounds legit?
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> ssh: connect to host ??? port 22: Network is unreachable
<SilverSpace> sajt radi 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto se nece spojit 
<SilverSpace> ni scp ne radi
<Mmike> sale_: aj kad se javis pingni me nekako 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes gledao kanadu
<Mmike> ma drek
<Mmike> dosao doma pre kasno :/
<SilverSpace> imas danas snimku u 20h
<dodobas> Mmike: nemoj se niti truditi... dosadno, ubitacno
<Mmike> jel?
<SilverSpace> dosadno?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kakva je tebi bila?
<dodobas> ali bas nista... nesto preticanja... malo naganjanja...
<SilverSpace> ok osim za prvo mjesto
<dodobas> jedino bitno sto se dogodilo cijeli vikend je...
<dodobas> da ce 2014 zadnji test i prva trka biti u Bahrainu...
<SilverSpace> nekultura kanadskih navijaca
<dodobas> i da ce, mozda biti dozvoljen 'in-season-testing'
<BotaniCar> SFW ( Thanks to Jesus ) : http://25.media.tumblr.com/a9d55e7bb586db53e16af35f38b23e8e/tumblr_mo43e3G16a1r88u00o1_250.gif
<Mmike> dodobas: i turbo motori :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: lololotorolol :)
<vileni> mozda im i turrete napokon stave na bolide
<Mmike> vileni:  :)
<SilverSpace> zimske gume
<BotaniCar> "Nekultura Kanadskih navijaca" ? Now, that's a 1st :) Kaj, jako glasno su se ispricavali i za ono za sto nisu krivi ? 
<jelly> fak, ostavio sam vani robu da se susi
<jelly> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 20.0°C (4:00 PM CEST on June 10, 2013). Conditions: Mostly Cloudy. Humidity: 71%. Dew Point: 15.0°C. Pressure: 29.76 in 1008 hPa (Falling). 
<BotaniCar> FAK ! I ja ... 
<BotaniCar> Kaj se tice vremena, dolazi takvo sranje kakvo nisam tu na brdu videl vec dugo ( Kozjak ) 
<budz0r> BotaniCar: javi kad krene padat, da znam kad moram krenut s posla :)
<jelly> psmstrs
<jelly> di je onaj radar
<BotaniCar> budz0r: Krenulo je padat':(
<budz0r> BotaniCar: pas
<budz0r> !
<jelly> brada(r) http://vrijeme.hr/aktpod.php?id=bradar&param=anim
<jelly> ima tu dosta piksela, jedno dobrih sat-sat i po
<obruT> lijepo, obicno idem pehaka na posao, danas dosao biciklom jer sam morao na sastanak :P
<jelly> tuče tuča
<ivoks> .weather murter
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Vodice-Blata, Vodice, Croatia is 22.6°C (5:00 PM CEST on June 10, 2013). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 58%. Dew Point: 14.0°C. Pressure: 29.83 in 1010 hPa (Steady). 
<ivoks> jbte vodice
<ivoks> murter - sunny
<SilverSpace> kisa
<SilverSpace> zahladilo kao da je negdje pao led
<SilverSpace> hebemti poplave njemci ce sigurno ove godine podbaciti 
<SilverSpace> austrijanci i madari vjerojatno isto
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> hrvojem: http://dimitrik.free.fr/blog/archives/2013/02/mysql-performance-mysql-56-vs-mysql-55-vs-mariadb-55.html
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> crko jutju
<Mmike> b
<Noob> neko ziv?
<Guest67686> imam hard disk koji u windowsu kao da ne postoji inace se radi o baracuda 7200 (640 gb)  u windowsu pokazuje da ima 00 gb tj kao da nema memorijje uopste pokrenuo sam sada ubuntu live cd i normalno ga pokrene kontam da hard ne valja uopste ne bi pokrenuo ni windows ni ubuntu pisalo mi please insert media bla bla e sada zna li neko u cemu je problem
<Guest67686> :((
<Guest67686> fdisk -l
<Guest67686> na ovo se nista ne desava
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-11
<hrvojem> MmikePoso: to je stari benchmark, ovo je novije: http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2013/04/26/more-on-mysql-transaction-descriptors-optimization/
<MmikePoso> aha!
<MmikePoso> kul
<MmikePoso> thnx :)
<hrvojem> MmikePoso: ti i nocne radis :)
<ivoks> glupog li novinara, jebte...
<ivoks> 'nemojte kupovati stanove'
<ivoks> razlog
<ivoks> 'ovaj lik ne moze prodati svoje stan, mora spustati cijenu'
<ivoks> i veli, ulazite u zlato ili stedite novac (kao papir)
<dodobas> yello
<ravilov> sto bi trebalo znacit kad mi je journal na ext3 fs-u odjednom postao vidljiv?
<MmikePoso> hrvojem: 5.5.31 se raspada na sve moguce nacine :/ pa onda radim i nocne, da :)
<hrvojem> :P
<MmikePoso> ivoks: pa, bas SAD je vrijeme za kupit stan :) ako imas para, dakako
<MmikePoso> hrvojem: da, budem kasnije malo bugreporte prijavio
<hrvojem> \o/
<MmikePoso> sinoc uzeo novi snapshot, slave je read only, danas imam greske
<ivoks> MmikePoso: pa da, to i ja kazem
<ivoks> MmikePoso: tak da ovaj novinar, nije mi jasan
<MmikePoso> mozda hoce da ekipa proda stanove pa da ih on kupi :)
<hrvojem> MmikePoso: vidio sam da je hmp prijavio neki bug, replikacija isto
<MmikePoso> hrvojem: da, mislim(o) da je to ista stvar
<MmikePoso> kao da slaveovi pocnu opet izvrsavati iste evente
<MmikePoso> jer, svi slaveovi od mastera ckrnu na istoj poziciji
<hrvojem> ne sjecam se da smo cackali ista oko replikacije :/ ali nikad se ne zna :)
<MmikePoso> ha, neznam
<MmikePoso> a drugi bed je onaj sa merge tablicama
<MmikePoso> imam dva mastera, koji su u syncu, i sve 5 s njima. Onda s main mastera napravim snapshot, i uslejvam ga u main mastera, i cim se desi da RAW eventi pokusavaju pisati po merge tablicama mysql se srusi
<MmikePoso> smrdi na ovo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-server/+bug/873044
<MmikePoso> ALI! ako taj isti snapshot slaveam na backup mastera, onda je sve 5, nema nikakvih bedova!
<MmikePoso> sad cu probati frozeati main master, prebaciti slave s backup mastera na main master, i vidjeti dal' ce puknuti opet na merge tablicama
<MmikePoso> sve iste verzije mysqla :)
<MmikePoso> tj, percone
<hrvojem> hm taj bug je rjesen u 5.5.24, jedino ako nije neki regression
<MmikePoso> velim ti, na jednom masteru radi, na drugom sere kvake
<MmikePoso> cijeli vikend sam potrosio na to. i sinoc uslaveam taj isti snapshot na drugog mastera, i do jutra ovaj sustigo, i sve super, sve 5
<MmikePoso> nismo imali te probleme dok nismo presli na 5.5.31
<MmikePoso> 5.5.30 je bilo ok
<MmikePoso> (ok, tamo ima onaj query cache bug)
<MmikePoso> taj mysql je u biti jedna nakupina bugova :)
<MmikePoso> hrvojem: btw, oni URLovi za benchmarke, znaci da 5.6 nije TOLIKO brzi od 5.5?
<hrvojem> mysql 5.6 vs ps 5.5 samo :)
<hrvojem> koliko znam upstream mysql nije dodao ove trx descriptore
<hrvojem> to je prvi blogpost ako si mozda kliknio na link u onome sto sam ti dao
<hrvojem> http://bit.ly/Yi9XWB
<MmikePoso> brate mili, kad citam to sve...
<MmikePoso> postgres je toliko jednostavniji, robusniji, hrpa koda manje...
<MmikePoso> doduse, brijem da su usrali u 9.3, al' vidjet cemo
<dodobas> MmikePoso: why?
<MmikePoso> odustaju od SHM
<MmikePoso> In 9.3, PostgreSQL has greatly reduced its requirement for SysV shared memory, changing to mmap(). This allows easier installation and configuration of PostgreSQL, but means that we need our users to rigorously test and ensure that no memory management issues have been introduced by the change.
<MmikePoso> znaci, ocekuj trganje samo tako :)
<dodobas> MmikePoso: ali ne za sve...
<dodobas> ako se dobro sjecam
<MmikePoso> iako su postgresovci znani po tome da ekspresno krpaju bugove
<MmikePoso> jos kad bi dodali nesto ala mysql-binlog, pa da mosh master-master sloziti, eeee :)
<MmikePoso> btw, pitao to na #postgres, baniralo me skoro :)
<dodobas> da je to tako lako...
<dodobas> MmikePoso: sto nije jednostavnije sloziti neki layer iznad baze koji ce se o tome brinuti...
<dodobas> nesto kao mongos :)
<MmikePoso> dodobas: pa, nije u biti uopce tesko - vidi mysql kako to radi
<MmikePoso> jedina mega-prednost mysqla nad postgresom je mogucnost imanja master-master replikacije
<MmikePoso> znatno olaksava HA setup
<dodobas> ne zelim.... mysql je porn baza...
<jelly> MmikePoso: shm, anonymous mmap, isti kua
<MmikePoso> jelly: vidjet cemo
<jelly> nije mi bas jasno zasto je "allows easier installation" toliko problematicno
<jelly> oracle isto zahtijeva da rucno postavis hrpu sysv shm opcija
<jelly> db2 ih sama postavi prije nego prestane biti root
<MmikePoso> jelly: zato kaj mysql apt-get install i radi
<MmikePoso> kazes key_cache=5G, innodb_buffer_pool=50G
<MmikePoso> i to radi
<MmikePoso> postgresu ako kazes shared_buffers=10G - ne radi :)
<MmikePoso> moras sysctldrkdrk da proradi
<MmikePoso> pa valjda briju da je php programerima to komplicirano
<MmikePoso> plus, mislim da je ovo uvod u threaded postgres
<MmikePoso> trenutno se za svaku konekciju forka novi postgres backend proces
<MmikePoso> a to je, kakti, sporo i lose
<jelly> sysctl drk drk se moze postaviti u postinst
<MmikePoso> a mosh svasta
<jelly> a ne znam u cemu je problem, fork je, na linuxu barem, iznimno brz 
<jelly> isti syscall se poziva za fork i za kernel thread
<ravilov> zar je moguce da perl nema built-in nacina da sazna cwd?
<MmikePoso> jelly: nisam 100% da sam dobro prenio ovo za fork->thread
<MmikePoso> plus, da, postgres se u biti puno bolje nosi s velikim OLTP loadom nego mysql
<MmikePoso> mysql je munja brz kad se radi o malim kverijima koji su u query cacheu
<MmikePoso> tu pojede postgres
<MmikePoso> tipa, 100 puta zna biti brzi :)
<jelly> ravilov: mislis, bez use Cwd?
<dodobas> MmikePoso: pa kad se ponasa kao memcache...
<MmikePoso> pa, zgodna ficura :)
<dodobas> built in memcahe... right ... :)
<MmikePoso> dodobas: pa da, zgodna ficura
<MmikePoso> doduse, kad potjeras sinteticki sysbench, puno veci qps imas bez query cachea nego sa query cacheom :)
<dodobas> puno je bolje napraviti cache cijele 'transakcije' ... ako ti je naprimjer rezultat HTTP response... onda cijela stranica
<jelly> hah, Cwd pozove `pwd`
<jelly> [pid 32069] execve("/bin/pwd", ["/bin/pwd"], [/* 340 vars */] <unfinished ...>
<ravilov> jelly, da
<MmikePoso> hrvojem: koliko je 'sigurno' raditi downgrade percone? sa 5.5.31 bih isao na 5.5.29
<ravilov> jelly, ali ne samo to - koliko sam vidio, Cwd samo poziva /bin/pwd
<jelly> svasta
<ravilov> a getcwd() je normalni system call... ne znam zasto nema to built-in
<ravilov> mislim, Cwd detektira arhitekturu/OS i prilagodjava se tome... ali za linux samo poziva /bin/pwd
<jelly> zato sto nije portabilno na non-POSIX sustave? :-)
<ravilov> nije ni recimo symlink(), pa je ipak ugradjen :p
<hrvojem> MmikePoso: ako nemate neke nove feature ukljucene, trebalo bi biti ok
<jelly> bit ce da si ubo jednu od onih legacy stvari koje se povlace 30 godina
<ravilov> krasno
<ravilov> ne mogu bas rec da pucam od ponosa :)
<MmikePoso> hrvojem: nove ficure? imas primjer neki?
<hrvojem> atomic-io
<MmikePoso> hrvojem: u biti ne koristimo nista ekstra sto nismo koristili na 5.1
<hrvojem> da to bi trebalo bit ok onda
<MmikePoso> znaci, ugasim, maknem 5.5.31, metnem 5.5.29, upalim, i vicem 'budabudabudabuda'
<jelly> MmikePoso: ugasis, iskopiras /var/lib/mysql na sigurno, ...
 * jelly pametan
<hrvojem> da -^
<hrvojem> MmikePoso: ovo sto je hmp prijavio to se dogadja na serverima koji koriste merge engine/tablice ili neovisno o tome?
<MmikePoso> hrvojem: neovisno o tome
<MmikePoso> hrvojem: ja cu skoro dodati svoj report na taj bug
<MmikePoso> mislim da ovi ne koriste uopce merge 
<MmikePoso> stovise, siguran sam
<MmikePoso> jer sam ih pred 2 tjedna prebacio skroz na innodb
<MmikePoso> jelly: da. Imam 680 GB mysql datadira. To ce bit milinica sad :)
<MmikePoso> http://www.dnevno.hr/techno/znanost/88745-klimatske-promjene-zamagljene-su-krupnim-politickim-i-ekonomskim-interesima-nekih-drzava-i-gospodarskih-lobija.html
<MmikePoso> nelos tekst
<MmikePoso> osim onog okvira dolje
<MmikePoso> kad useru sa 'nubiruom koji se sakrio iza sunca'
<jelly> nibiru!
<MmikePoso> dreka-chu
<weshmash1an> mornin'
<Hrki> http://i.imgur.com/Kix7Hq6.jpg
<MmikePoso> dje mogu vidjet koji je disk ata5.00?
<MmikePoso> osim u dmesg/syslog/kern/messages ?
<MmikePoso> je'l ima neki /dev/disk/by/sata/pata/mata?
<ivoks> udevadm info --export-db
<MmikePoso> ivoks: ljubim te u celo celavo
<MmikePoso> thnx
<MmikePoso> E: DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata5/ata_port/ata5
<MmikePoso> al, svi su mi tamo
<MmikePoso> i ata2 i ata3 i svi
<MmikePoso> i dalje neznam koji je to disk
<jelly> a=ata5; echo /sys/class/ata_device/*/id|xargs -n1 readlink -f  |grep /$a/|xargs cat |tr -d ' ' | xxd -r -ps|strings
<jelly> ... nemoj pitat.
<MmikePoso> xxd?!
<jelly> Srp 10 22:47:17 <jelly-home>    because format of /sys/class/ata_device/dev5.0/id is silly
 * jelly bi tukao sve kernel developere koji izmisle ad-hoc format za binary podatke u /sys
<MmikePoso> jelly: thnx, nasao
<MmikePoso> izbaci model i serial diska
<MmikePoso> i onda hdparm pomogne
<jelly> MmikePoso: ili /dev/disk/by-id/*serial*
<jelly> u novim kernelima ima korisnijih informacija u /sys, ovo radi i na 2.6.32
<MmikePoso> jelly: ovo je zgodno jako
<MmikePoso> 3.x je kernel
<jelly> u 3.x vjerojatno negdje u /sys imas ~direktnu vezu izmedju scsi disk i ata devicea, al se ne sjecam kako se dodje do toga
<jelly> ovo je vise heuristika, kad bi teoretski imao ATA multipath, ne bi radilo dobro
<MmikePoso> grep '[0-9]' /sys/class/scsi_host/host{0..9}/unique_id 
<MmikePoso> i onda
<MmikePoso> ls -l /sys/block/sd*
<MmikePoso> unique_id je 5, za ovo sto me zanimalo
<MmikePoso> super
<MmikePoso> hvala svejedno
<MmikePoso> pomoglo 
<ivoks> evo arapskog proljeca i u turskoj
<jelly> oh hell no
<jelly> ak u turskoj budu imali prijevremene izbore i izaberu neku pro-religioznu stranku, ne bu dobro
<ivoks> pa to i je arapsko proljece
<ivoks> ekipa brije kako je to budjenje naroda
<ivoks> to je vrlo lukava akcija ukidanja sekularizma
<ivoks> i vracanja perzije
<jelly> trenutna vlast koliko god korumpirana ipak je sekularna
<ivoks> i vojska ima ustavnu odredbu cuvanja sekularizma
<ivoks> u truskoj se vec dva puta, ako se dobro sjecam, vodio gradjanski rat koji je vracao sekularizam
<jelly> ali glupi zapadni mediji bi odmah pljuvali po vojsci da slucajno napravi puc
<ivoks> ne bi
<ivoks> to se vec dva puta desilo
<jelly> brijem da: a) tada mediji nisu bili toliko liberalni; b) manje je bilo petljanja u interni sukob 
<jelly> (od strane medija)
<ivoks> to je bilo 1960 i 1980
<jelly> velis, vec kasne 13 godina
<ivoks> a cek, i '97.
<ivoks> samo je '97. vojska rekla 'sidjite s vlasti ili cemo vas mi ukloniti'
<jelly> aha, onda je ok svakih 18-20 godina
<jelly> koja je engleska rijec za vojni puc?
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1997_military_memorandum_(Turkey)
<ivoks> coup d'etat
<jelly> al bas vojni?
<jelly> ajmo rec military coup
<jelly> huh, neki vrag su imali i 1971
<jelly> [1971] Known as the "coup by memorandum", which the military delivered in lieu of sending out tanks,
<jelly> jebat ga, ta vojska tamo bas ima posla :-|
<ivoks> samo je pitanje trenutka kada ce se ukljuciti i ovdje
<ivoks> tj., za ove nerede
<dodobas> vojska tamo ima sve...
<ivoks> nema sve, ali su 'nadzorni organ'
<jelly> "By January 1971, Turkey appeared to be in a state of chaos. The universities had ceased to function. Students emulating Latin American urban guerrillas robbed banks and kidnapped US servicemen, also attacking American targets. The homes of university professors critical of the government were bombed by neo-fascist militants."
<jelly> ivoks: znaci jos par mjeseci dok izeskalira dovoljno
<ivoks> heh
<jelly> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/970715_195648657259298_285280059_n.jpg
<jelly> tko jos ne uci mandarinski, bilo bi vrijeme upisati
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYBjVTMUQY0 :D
<datase> dodobas: Title: Spooning By Bitbucket, Views: 194557, Rating: 97.06028%
<MmikePoso> nitz
<MmikePoso> jasna bencic
<MmikePoso> zena zmaj
<MmikePoso> :)
<dodobas> MmikePoso: what?
<jelly-home> psmtr
<jelly-home> u sanducicu dana imam papir za preporucenu posiljku od 06.06.2013., prosli cetvrtak
<jelly-home> danas*
<MmikePoso> jelly: susjedi te vole :)
<jelly-home> tri opcije: postar je slucajno ubacio drugdje pa je neko sad vratio; postar se  namjerno ubacio "dedi" od gazde koji je cuvao stan dok je bio prazan pa su imali takav dogovor; gazda mi otvara sanducic i pregledava postu
<jelly-home> s/se /je/
<jelly-home> brijem da cu staviti kameru u sanducic, ima puno mjesta
<jelly-home> kuzio bi da je ubacio racune dedi kad su na to prezime, ali ova posiljka je samo na mene, nema "kod ..." nema nista
<jelly-home> kinezi jos stave gore moj broj mobitela za kontakt
<jelly-home> druga posiljka: "Retention reason : Invoice missing" iako kinezi UVIJEK imaju invoice i popis isprintan na samom paketu/pismu
<MmikePoso> cek cek
<MmikePoso> gazda ti pregledava postu?
<MmikePoso> aha, na njega glasi prezime na sanducicu?
<jelly-home> ima i moje i njegovo prezime
<jelly-home> simpaticno, dx sad uslika sadrzaj paketa prije slanja http://packagepic.asia-peak.com/20130604/0004874223.jpg
<jelly-home> http://packagepic.asia-peak.com/20130604/0004879016.jpg
<jelly-home> ove kosare na prvoj slici su im grozno prljave 
<jelly-home> ah.
<jelly-home> nasa posta laze ko pas
<jelly-home> http://ips.posta.hr/IPSWeb_item_events.asp?itemid=RT179887605HK&Submit=Submit # stiglo na tresnjevku jucer, pokusaj isporuke danas
<jelly-home> a lik mi je danas u sanducicu ostavio papir di pise da je pokusao isporuku 06.06. kad paket nije bio ni blizu poste Tresnjevka 10110
<jelly-home> pa jebemti
<jelly-home> (a ja bi gazdu optuzio)
<jelly-home> ne znam kaj bi rekao
<jelly-home> sad bi otvorio blog i sve im po spisku
<MmikePoso> jelly-home: mosh na facebook :)
<MmikePoso> jelly: zovi ih i pitaj koji kufer
<MmikePoso> moguce da je lik krivi datum metnuo
<MmikePoso> btw, guba stvar taj ips :0
<jelly-home> da, zajebunio se da je danas 06.06....
<jelly-home> picka im materina, sad moram fejs otvarat 
<jelly-home> sutra bi ga sacekao sa isprintom IPS-a i kopijom obavijesti da koji kurac
<jelly-home> losa fotka obavijesti o neisporuci: http://jebo.me/slije/IMAG0357.jpg
<jelly-home> mislim, ak mu toliko treba igracka od $3, kupicu drugi put jednu za njega
<jelly-home> ok, drago mi je da se postar "zabunio" i da nije gazda :-)
<MmikePoso> ali
<MmikePoso> pise 7.6
<MmikePoso> znaci do 12.6 mosh podic
<MmikePoso> odes tamo, isprintas ovaj ips izlist, preuzmes paket i kazes 'koji kuferko'
<jelly-home> preuzeo sam ga danas, a prije toga sam uslikao i iskopirao obavijest o prispijecu
<jelly-home> MmikePoso: 5 _radnih_ dana srecom
<MmikePoso> cek
<MmikePoso> imas paket?
<MmikePoso> pa de se ne sekiraj :)
<jelly-home> luzer cak nije ni dobro racunao, trebao je staviti 04.06.
<MmikePoso> hahahah :)
<jelly-home> MmikePoso: ne?  A kad mi to isto napravi sa necim skupljim?
<MmikePoso> ma stoji sve
<MmikePoso> sterat kvragu
<MmikePoso> mi smo imali postara isto kretena nekog
<MmikePoso> al' su ga smijenili
<MmikePoso> prigovarali smo smi
<MmikePoso> svi
<jelly-home> sam se nerviram bezveze
<jelly-home> brijem da bum ga sacekao sutra i pokazao mu isprint IPS-a, i pitao ga kaj sad
<jelly-home> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7558265344/h7F53CD1A/
<MmikePoso> yea :)
<MmikePoso> ima i onaj, kao, CIA-ina stranica, i ima likic, pise 'follow us on facebook'
<MmikePoso> i ispod toga "we're kidding, we are following YOU"
<Mmike> I, eto ga, nova ploca funkceonise :)
<Mmike> 6 dana mi nije komp radio, 200 MB apdejtova
<Mmike> pol toga je KDE
<Mmike> tko zna, mozda su ga popravili :D
<MmikePoso> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-12
<vileni> jutro
<budz0r> jutro
<dodobas> yello
<BotaniCar> Morgen
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: ti si trazio neki sf, ovo izgleda nelose: http://slate.me/10MpXnI
<BotaniCar> Kul , hvala ! Jos jedan za docekat' .. jooj, zakaj me jelly podsjetil na Endera :) Morat' cu opet knjige procitati :)
<obruT> nego, kad se vec prica o SF filmovima :)
<obruT> jeste gledali ovaj zadnji Star Drek ?
<BotaniCar> Jesam, meni je kul :) Ima 3500 zamjerki, no .. fanboy sam :) 
<obruT> cuo sam da je kraj super :)
<obruT> ja nikako da odem u to kino ...
<BotaniCar> Nego, kak mogu cronu reci da mi za 3/10 jobova posalje mail, a za druge ne ? Probao sam 'mailto' staviti ispod jobova koji ne trebaju slati obavijest - nije pomoglo 
<obruT> BotaniCar: ak se ne varam, cron ne salje mail ako nema nikakvog outputa
<obruT> sam sve redirektaj u /dev/null i mail ne bi smio doci ?
<BotaniCar> obruT: da pojednostavim, imam 10 jobova, svi salju mail obavijest, htio bi ta 7/10 to ne radi. 
<BotaniCar> s/ta/da
<BotaniCar> ta-da
<BotaniCar> ( imam pucanje u dev/null , ne pomaze) 
<ivoks> imas krivo pucanje
<obruT> ne kuzim ovo 7/10
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> a pucat moras i stdout i stderr
<ivoks> za cronjob je 'pravilo' da stdout ide u /dev/null, ali stderr bi zelio vidjeti
<Mmike> TohoToho
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: u cem ti cuvas passworde ? Trenutko koristim KeePass, ali gledam za nekaj kaj bi bilo online
<BotaniCar> ( svi drugi su dobrodosli takodjer predloziti nesto )
<Mmike> BotaniCar, na stroju svom u na enkriptiranom filesystemu
<Mmike> imao sam jedno vrijeme usb stick sa passwordima/kljucevima gore
<Mmike> al' kak sam handrast i sansa da to izgubim je velika, nemam to vise
<BotaniCar> Jebe me kaj ce mi to trebati dok necu moci do svog stroja / bit cu na bolovanju / netko drugi ce morati docido passworda
<Mmike> da, razmisljao sam da to metnem na neku virtualku
<Mmike> ak mi doma internet crkne
<Mmike> al' nisam jos dosao tako daleko :0
<BotaniCar> http://online-password-manager-review.toptenreviews.com/
<obruT> ne znam jel sam vec dovoljno puta naglasio koliko mi je nc dobra stvarcica... zbilja ne znam sto bi bez toga
<vileni> kod mene je dropbox+keepass kombinacija
<BotaniCar> vileni: dropbox .. 
<BotaniCar> to opce ne pustam u internu mrezu 
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa mozes koristiti i nesto drugo :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: istina, ali onda odgovornost za 'storage' dio pada na mene. 
<vileni> u kojoj kombinaciji storage dio ne pada na tebe? :)
<vileni> lastpass recimo? koji je vec bio provaljen :)
<BotaniCar> Gdje je to na necijem storagu i zna kaj cuva, i stoga ima odgovornost
<BotaniCar> nesto kao "enterprise vault"
<BotaniCar> aze lik " i have them in a cave, guarded by robots with lasers" :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, virtualka na hecneru je 6 eura mjesecno
<Mmike> ok, nakon 1.7 ce bit 7 :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: a kad se skrsi ? Htio bi uslugu gdje je sve ( end-to-end ) tudja odgovornost, izuzev kvalitetu unosa ( da unesem tocan password je moja briga)
<BotaniCar> Ovak je opet moja briga da tu virtualku bekapiram 
<jelly> BotaniCar: bekap virtualki, ak ga vendor i ima, moze trajati cca 7 dana i svesti se na povrat stanja as-is
<BotaniCar> jelly: to mi je podnosljivo
<jelly> neimenovani domaci vps vendor ima upravo tako.  Also, jednom kad se pokrene restore, nema undo i trenutno stanje je zauvijek izgubljeno
<BotaniCar> jos bi mi podnosljivije bilo da vendor nudi cloudan storage s enkripcijom, pa da nemam brige da li pass-storage host zivi ili ne 
<BotaniCar> I, ne, ne mora biti besplatno :)
<BotaniCar> Hmm, http://keepass.info/help/v2/sync.html
<jelly> cini mi se da je keepassx > keepass2 sto se tice kompatibilnosti i suradnje linux<->windows
<BotaniCar> nisam uspio naci sync i detalje kak to radi na keepassx -u ? Ima li uopce sync ?
<jelly> mozda ni nema, mi si saljemo mejlom
<BotaniCar> Hmm, ima smisla, nije da dnevno mijenjam passworde na admin nivou 
<BotaniCar> Hvala!
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj, ak je tudja odgovornost onda se nece skrsit? 
<Mmike> virtualka se bekapira stalno, a imam sve doma
<BotaniCar> Naravno da to ne sprecava krsenje :) Nemoj reci da ne vidis gain u tome da to bude tudja odgovornost :) 
<Mmike> ne vidim
<Mmike> fakat, nikakav
<Mmike> za 7 eura mjesecno kakva moze biti tudja odgovornost?
<Mmike> mozda je tebi to ok jer pred sefovima mosh rec 'na vam sad, kad ste skrti bili'
<BotaniCar> Nevezano: http://uk.reuters.com/article/2013/06/03/uk-irish-g8-fakeshops-idUKBRE9520Z520130603
<Mmike> al' ovak, ljudi su mi dali za 7 eura serverosh na itnernetu, na meni je da se brinem oko njega
<Mmike> pa ak crkne, jebiga, crko je, dobit ces novi, imas bekap, jelda? :D
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: zajebi amaterizam s virtualkama :) Virtualka kosta 7€ , a corporate online password storage, gledam, 35€ - kaj mislis koje cu uzeti ? 
<BotaniCar> Ne zelim imati nikakve infrastrukturne brige oko pohrane, samo ispravan unos
<BotaniCar> ( 35€ per named user, ofc )
<Mmike> fwiw, kde-update i sve koji je dosao - jos sporije radi
<jelly> "imas bekap" znaci sat-dva posla, ak je ti sat dva skuplje of 35€ * p(ispada na mjesec)
<jelly> ... onda je bolje imati password storage
<Mmike> i misliti si 'dal ce mi neteko uzeti moje passworde' :)
<jelly> ?
<jelly> pa drzis ih zakriptane remote
<BotaniCar> osim toga 'imas bekap' predmnijeva da ga zaista imam, a ne da sam ( npr) vec 6mj na bolovanju s obje slomljene ruke, i onda nekom zatreba pass, a backup kompromitiraan vec mjesecima .. 
<BotaniCar> a virtualka ne radi
<Mmike> k'o sto ti je jelllson rekao
<Mmike> meni se vise svidja da se sam brinem oko toga
<jelly> nek ih uzme, kaj ce s njima ako su upotrebljivi jedino kroz moj lokalni encfs
<Mmike> nego da mi ovi kazu 'cujte, znate'
<BotaniCar> mislim da nam je rekao obojci :) 
<jelly> (pretpostavka: NSA nema backdoor u encfsu)
<Mmike> jelly, :D
<BotaniCar> :D
<Mmike> bas gledam, imam jako malo passwordova
<Mmike> za debilana sajtove pretezno
<Mmike> pretezito kljucevi
<BotaniCar> ok, PONUKAN vASOM MUDROSCU SAM ODLUCIO KUPITI CRVENI NOTES I ( sad sam skuzio caps) drzati ga u sefu. Jebo onlajnanje i digitaliju :) 
<Mmike> doduse, vecina ih je passphraseana :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar gleda u tastaturu dok tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: meni ovo treba da mogu svom failoveru dati pristupne podatke ako ja ne mogu delat , primarno :) 
 * jelly gleda ~/secure/jelly-passwds.txt.gpg
<BotaniCar> I, gledao sam u drugi monitor, u sajt koji vjerojatno ti hostas :) 
<jelly> jos kad bi debian automatski unmountao ~/secure kad zakljucam terminal
<jelly> mozda bi trebao staviti encfs pod automount
<BotaniCar> offtopic: http://uk.reuters.com/article/2013/06/03/uk-irish-g8-fakeshops-idUKBRE9520Z520130603
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> \o/
<weshmash1an> mornin'
<BotaniCar> When dad picks son's﻿ pills instead of Diklofen.( NSFW ) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfQng2kjpxI&feature=player_embedded
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Танец толстяка, Views: 3412549, Rating: 98.0435%
<SilverSpace> hm kad bi jacirilicu znaprocitati
<BotaniCar> Ne treba ti to arhaicno znanje da pogledas filmic :) 
<jelly> i da znas, ko zna sto "tanec tolstjaka" znaci
<BotaniCar> http://global3.memecdn.com/honesty_o_657031.jpg
<jelly> BotaniCar: ta fotka izgleda kao prequel za fotke tipa "nasmijesena zena jede salatu"
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly> http://womenlaughingwithsalad.tumblr.com/
<BotaniCar> Meni je objasnila odakle dolazi nakit, ja sam mislio da to ima neke veze s zlatarima :) 
<BotaniCar> Daj, ovaj tvoj URL je fakat too much :) Potencira sva sranja koja sam potsnuo u podsvijest, iz vremena rada za marketinsku agenciju 
<jelly> komentari na http://thehairpin.com/2011/01/women-laughing-alone-with-salad nisu losi
<jelly> Making healthy choices. Taking care of me. Feeling good. Living good. Healthy and clean. I like that. For me. Because I matter. Loving myself because someone has to, right? Who? Oh right, me. Loving me for living good and eating good. Loving myself. Must. Or at least should. Possibly could if I eat salad. But only salad
<jelly> I think you are. Quite confused. Must do what. People tell me. Instead of living. The life I could live. I eat salads. So I'm healthy. Therefore I must be happy. Because people say so. But deep inside. Somehow I'm not. Must eat more salad.
<BotaniCar> "the joke's on you" < nailed it :) 
<BotaniCar> "man laughing alone with penises" :) 
<jelly> svasta tebe zanima vidim
<BotaniCar> (skoro) sve sto vidim. 
<BotaniCar> nego, ono jutarnje s cron-om je bio moj sjeb, imao sam ... kaze se zatipak , jelda ? Tak da , ivoks: imao si pravo :) 
<BotaniCar> Ima neki genericki upit kojim bi mi postgres izlistao retke u nekoj tablici kronoloski ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tvoje linkove ne otvaram jer mi uvijek neki penis iskoci pred facu :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to ti se desava i kad vrata od bertije otvoris, kaj ne bi i moj link :) 
<jelly> <IwA> evo jos nesto za nostalgicare (trenutno je vjerojatno DoSano) http://clb.demon.fi/html5scummvm/monkey/monkey.html
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: idem samo u birtiju di ima sisa 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: brutala ! 
<BotaniCar> silver: liar liar , pants on fire :) 
<jelly> kolektiva, promotiva, smartivo
<jelly> jebotivo
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stVRiimJo3Q
<datase> jelly: Title: ed alleyne johnson - orange + 1, Views: 29207, Rating: 99.483872%
<jelly> also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI
<datase> jelly: Title: Crystallize - Lindsey Stirling (Dubstep Violin Original Song), Views: 62515110, Rating: 98.70948%
<jelly> slozili mi nagios check za kasnjenje maila koji posalje poruku na gmail i forward natrag, i javlja ak kasni vise od 5 minuta
<jelly> danas od 3 popodne nekih 10% mailova kasni po pol sata do cak dva sata, ali kasnjenje je unutar sam gmailove infrastrukture sudeci po Received headerima
<jelly> a meni se nagios crveni i panicarim
<Mmike> jelly, jesi talkao s postarom?
<dodobas> Mmike: a đe je 'MMikePoso' nesto
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne, morao sam ic na posal ;-)
<Mmike> dodobas, oso je doma :D
<jelly-home> al tetka u posti je rekla da u kompjuteru pise ispravan datum i da bi takitak cuvali posiljku od dana kad je stvarno stigle
<jelly-home> stigla
<Mmike> znaci ovaj se posvadio s kalendarom
<Mmike> kul :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/QpvAWb
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :D
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne nose to zenske samo na jogu, ima ih u tome i na penjanju :) kolko oces :)
<Mmike> kad bi ovaj KDE znao NE prebacit me na dekstop di mi je chrome kad kliknem na njega...
<Mmike> obruT, sam ti pricaj na glas, jel' ti zena zna da se ircas? :)
<obruT> zna :) cak i cita s ekrana ak slucajno ostavim odlokano :P
<obruT> srecom, ne zna jos da se ove stvari arhiviraju :)
<obruT> pojavi se i ona na ircu katkad :) al na nekim cudnim kanalima :)
<obruT> ja cu poludit s ovim televizorima, taman kad nadjem nesto sto mi se cini ok, javi se neki crv sumnje da to nist ne valja i tak :P
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-13
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<BotaniCar> jutro
<Mmike> obruT, telka: kupi najvecu za onoliko para koliko mozes
<Mmike> nek ima DLNA 
<obruT> ogranicen sam i velicinom tak da ono, pokusavam naci nesto s najboljom slikom u datoj velicini (37-40") za date pare (do 44kuna) :)
<Mmike> sve ostalo je manje bitno
<Mmike> uhaj
<obruT> smart pizdarije mi nisu bitne jer imam htpc
<Mmike> za 44kune ces slabo....
<Mmike> htpc baci
<Mmike> ne treba ti
<Mmike> dlna ftw
<obruT> ma sta ne treba, ne znam kak cu bez toga :)
<Mmike> na htpc onda metni dlna server
<Mmike> i onda telku ustekaj u ethernet kucni
<Mmike> i onda na telki browsaj media sadrzaj koji imas na htpcu
<Mmike> s daljinskim od telke
<Mmike> i svim djidjama koje uz to idu
<obruT> pa ne znam zasto je to bolje ? i na htpc-u imam daljinski  i sve radi super
<Mmike> a za 4.4k kuna u toj velicini mosh cuda dobit.
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj bi ti danas?
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj bi ja danas sta?
<Mmike> idem na ramstek
<ivoks> Mmike: nesto si rekao da bi se nasao ak idem u zagreb il tak nes
<Mmike> 13:00, urnebes. ces dodjes? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, aaa, udruga zatvaranje i to - do kad si tu?
<ivoks> Mmike: jos sam na murteru
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> imam sastanak u 13
<ivoks> 13:00
<Mmike> do kad traje?
<ivoks> i necu ostati dulje od par sati
<Mmike> malo mi to znaci :)
<Mmike> pomoglo bi da kazes 'mogao bih od cca 16-17' 
<Mmike> ili kad vec
<Mmike> 20 minuta da sjednemo, popijemo sok/kavu
<ivoks> moze u 16h onda
<Mmike> mozda marcinkovica uhvatimo
<Mmike> ivoks, nacelno da - ak te odjebem ti ces jednostavno produziti nazad na otok?
<ivoks> Mmike: da, moram sutra ujutro biti ovdje
<Mmike> ok, kul
<Mmike> racunam cca 16h, pa se cujemo - ak nemrem, nemrem jbg
<Mmike> ak morem, nadjemo se kratko, mozemo i negdje u novom zagrebu da ti lakse zapizdit van grada
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> moze i 17h
<ivoks> ili 16:30
<Mmike> u biti moze sve, ovisi samo dal' ce na poslu bit pizdarija
<Mmike> obruT, ja imam isto HTPC laptop koji je uz telku i koji radi superica (osim sto windoze ima kad linux ne podrzava tvout na starim radeonima)
<ivoks> hm... telka
<ivoks> jel to jeftino ovih dana?
<ivoks> tu na moru imam neku kantu
<obruT> ivoks: jeftino je relativan pojam :)
<obruT> ispada da kroz sve ove godine ak hoces koliko toliko dobru sliku, uvijek moras iskesirati neke vece pare neg sto si mislio :)
<ivoks> a to je uvijek tak
<ivoks> obruT: di gledas telke?
<ivoks> ja jos uvijek imam crt
<Mmike> al' kad dodje nova telka svakako ce DLNA imati i onda laptop ode papa, a kucni server dobija dlna server i onda to sve ma mrak :)
<Mmike> obruT, nah, ne moras 
<Mmike> obruT, staroj kupio plazmu, doduse 13xx/7xx (ili kako vec), 105', 2.8k kn
<Mmike> odlicna
<Mmike> samsung neki
<obruT> ivoks: gledam u biti po svuda... prvo sam gledao u technomarketu jer tamo imam neki bon pa bi mogao dobit popust, no isti televizori se mogu dobit u drugim ducanima za puno manje pare pa ispadne manje neg i s tim bonom :P
<Mmike> osim ako nisi betmen-supermen i ne gledas iskljucivo blue-ray modern drek cuda, nesh primijetiti losu sliku
<Mmike> 'losu'
<ivoks> 26"
<Mmike> primjetit ces, recimo, da su divxi stari losi :)
<ivoks> 1366x768
<ivoks> sto ne valja s ovim svijetom? jebo ih
<obruT> Mmike: meni je bed sto sam odlucio ne plazmu... plazme imaju bolju sliku, ali se griju i trosu struju, a ja sam glup pa mi to smeta :)
<Mmike> da, to je diskkutabilno dal' imaju bolju sliku
<Mmike> cinjenica je da vjerojatno nesh skuziti razliku
<Mmike> ja sam 2 mjeseca gledao staroj sto bih kupio
<Mmike> a za 4k kuna mosh dobit tak fini LCD
<jelly-home> koliko to struje trose plazme pravzaprav?
<Mmike> jedino, velim, gledaj da ima DLNA, a noviji modeli imaju i wifi pa se ne moras gnjaviti s kablovinjem
<ivoks> http://www.europatrade.hr/detalji_proizvoda.4c1f1546b8c94c5f97b43a8464be3efe.ue32f5500-smart-led-tv-samsung.aspx
<Mmike> jelly-home, brijem da puno manje nego gtx260 kad ju nategnes :)
<jelly-home> iznenadio sam se za laserski printer, to vuce 1kW kad radi
<jelly-home> i 50W u idle modeu, treba gasit djubre
<obruT> Mmike: obicno je na plazmama bolji kontrast, bolja slika pod vecim kutevima te daleko manje problema s brzim scenama...
<Mmike> ivoks, brijem da je to skupo malo. Uz to, nema DLNA, iako, ima ethernet/wifi pa mozda samo ovi nisu napisali to
<Mmike> obruT, to sve je toliko slicno danas da nesh skuziti razliku
<jelly-home> samsung sigurno ima dlna
<obruT> ivoks: znas sto me muci kod tih f5500 modela ? to sto mi se po nekim reviewovima cini da su manje kvalitetne od proslogodisnjih modela... imaju samo brzi procesor, ostatak izgleda losije...
<Mmike> kontrast, dvojbeno. crna boja, mozda. slika pod kutevima, irelevantno, nesh skuziti. problem s brzim scenama - irelevantno. 
<ivoks> samo brijes o dlna
<ivoks> al ja nisam cuo sto je to
<Mmike> digital line network accessory
<Mmike> nesto
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: file share, gledanje filmova sa NASa ili kompjutora
<Mmike> konkretno - imas doma kolekciju mp3ca/divxa/cega vec
<Mmike> dignes doma DNLA server (ili kupis home nas koji ima taj server)
<obruT> Mmike: recimo za te samsunge kazu da nije bas idealna slika ak ne gledas direktno, a kod mene se zna nakupit ekipe, ak budemo gledali filmove (a ocemo), ovi koji budu sa strane ce da pate :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne mislis li da je to ime (c) od odredjenog proizvodjaca?
<Mmike> spojis telku u lokalnu mrezu
<ivoks> mozda samsung to zove 'all share play'
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, to je standard neki
<ivoks> ok
<obruT> Mmike: a brze scene se kuze kod akcijskih sportova :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: isto kao sto HDMI-CEC Samsung zove "Anynet+", LG zove "Simplink" itd
<Mmike> obruT, velim ti da nesh skuzit razliku izmedju samsunga, filipsa, grundinga i tih :)
<ivoks> ovaj se cini ok
<ivoks> http://www.samsungstore.hr/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=3294
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Living_Network_Alliance
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> nije standard
<jelly-home> Mmike: to pak nije istina, samsung mid- high- end ima dosta bolje algoritme za uljepsavanje slike od LG-ja
<jelly-home> iste cijene
<Mmike> jelly-home, na papiru. stavi telke jednu pored druge i gledaj.
<Mmike> nema razlike. minimalna je.
<jelly-home> Mmike: jesam
<Mmike> onda si ti jedan od 1000 koji ima super-supermen oko.
<Mmike> pogotovo nesh skuzit ako gledas hrt1/2/3/4
<obruT> ivoks: taj se cini ok, da :)
<Mmike> RTL/nova, mozda, za neke stvari koje emitiraju u HDu
<Mmike> mozda!
<obruT> al mi ne stane u regal :)
<Mmike> za divixe i mp4 filmove, nesh skuzit
<ivoks> ni u novcanik :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: niko od njih ne emitira HD :-|
<Mmike> za blueray, mozda
<ivoks> ti bokca
<Mmike> jelly, rtl-nova emitiraju neke emisije
<ivoks> Quad Core processor
<SilverSpace> ma hebes to sve ustekas rpi i boli te briga za sve 
<Mmike> jelly, brijem da oni supertalenti i sranja idu u HDu
<ivoks> zasto TV ima quad core cpu? :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: zato sto je jeftin
<Mmike> ivoks, zato sto moze imat? :)
<obruT> ivoks: zato sto je pametan :) a za pamet trebas brzi procesor :)
<jelly-home> zato sto tipican android GUI stuca ak nemas 2-4 core
<ivoks> Integrated HD
<ivoks> Camera
<Mmike> obruT, uglavnom, bottom line je da samo malo pogledas tu seriju koju hoces i vidis dal' se kvari ili ne, da ima sto vecu garanciju, i da ima sto veci ekran (da ti, naravno, stane)
<Mmike> jelly-home, kol'ko dugo ce, cca, squeeze jos biti podrzan?
<jelly-home> Mmike: 10-11 mjeseci
<ivoks> Smart Phone Remote
<ivoks> Support,WiFi ugrađen
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> smart phone remote support?
<Mmike> jelly-home, the fuck :) 
<Mmike> jelly-home, thnx
<Mmike> ivoks, a da, vjerojatno kroz DLNA :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: aplikacija za telefon koja sluzi kao daljinsku
<ivoks> nazvao me klijent prije 3 minute
<ivoks> da mi cestita imendan :)
<Mmike> ahahaha
<jelly-home> \o/
<Mmike> ivoks, sretan ti imendan!
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> 'nismo jos platili, al sve najbolje' :)
<Mmike> obruT,  http://www.serviio.org/download
<jelly-home> zadrzalo mi arm racunaljku (stb) na carini jer nema racuna... pitam lika da posalje invoice, on veli "Please let me know what value you need us to isse the invoice to you? The real value including shipping cost or?"
<jelly-home> :-D
<obruT> Mmike: nisam to jos vidio... ja sam nekak xbmc orjentiran :
<obruT> )
<Mmike> obruT, xbmc postane obsolete, nepotreban
<Mmike> jelly-home, da :)
<obruT> jel taj servioo ima navi-x/vimeo/revision3 pluginove ? i jel otvoren za pisanje novih pluginova ?
<Mmike> jelly-home, ja sam cu tak narucit x1, i rec da napisu da je 'gift' :) pa cemo vidjet ;) :)
<jelly-home> ak je quad core unutra, i ak su licencirane sve dobly i dts i kajgod tehnologije, mozda ti friski modeli sad mogu zapravo i reproducirati sadrzaj
<Mmike> obruT, neznam :) znam da radi :) 
<obruT> jer ja bez tih pluginova nebrem zivjet, a vec pisah svoje za xbmc
<obruT> recimo maxtv2go mogu gledati preko htpc-a klikanjem po daljinskom
<jelly-home> modeli iz 2010-11 (Samsung, LG) imaju DLNA ali pol .avija i .mkvova ne znaju playati, s titlovima isto problemi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma daj kaj pricas xbmc je zakon 
<Mmike> obruT, je ak nemas telku pa gledas sve na monitoru
<Mmike> iako je meni drazi mplayer
<Mmike> jer xbmc nema cacheiranje dobro rijeseno
<ivoks> kava, cig, pa tus i za zagreb
<Mmike> cig?
<Mmike> nc nc
 * Mmike ponosno ne pusi godinu i pol :)
<ivoks> nisi sam
<ivoks> na otoku
<ivoks> usred nicega
<jelly-home> heh
<ivoks> nagodinu, heroin
<Mmike> pih, novi vizi ima 3.2 kelner
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> opet su launchpad promijenili
<ivoks> vidi ove divljake
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRXtNkpeiN8
<datase> ivoks: Title: ΟΙ "ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ" ΧΤΥΠΗΣΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ.... (12-06-2013) (Olympiakos-Panathinaikos) ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ, Views: 2828, Rating: 95.2%
<jelly-home> ak stavim [Like] za video jel to znaci da podrzavam huligane
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne svida mi se tvoj Serviio 
<BotaniCar> Vise ni cigani ne rominjaju, vec kinezi: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1001042_3239671967030_309127172_n.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ljetni pljusak
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly-home> (7. kolovoza 2012.)
<BotaniCar> Sporo tipkam .. 
<Mmike> covjece!
<Mmike> nakon toliko vremena debian ima boje dok se boota :)
<BotaniCar> Ti gledas u ekran dok se boota ? ja odem raditi bilo kaj ( preferably sendvic ) 
<obruT> vi gasite racunala ? :)
<BotaniCar> U stvari ne , ni mika ni ja, dam se kladiti da je necije tudje racunalo u igri :) 
<BotaniCar> Imam uptime na kompu doma , bolji nego na serverima na poslu :)
<BotaniCar> usput, obruT kad bu bilo ono za kaj se grebem stalno kod tebe ? :D
<Mmike> tutleki :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: cekam kolegu da mi potvrdi, no u biti mozes cak isprobati dici pppoe konekciju tak da za username stavis svoj trenutni adsl username kao username@ipnet6-dsl, s istim passwordom
<BotaniCar> Zapisao, probam najkasnije u petak popodne, hvala !!
<BotaniCar> sad mi drzte fige, idem se na testu prebaciti s oracle JDK 1.6 na open JDK 1.7 :) 
<obruT> ijao :) java :)
<BotaniCar> Bas 
 * obruT za sad nije imao ikakvih problema s aplikacijama na 1.7
<Mmike> meni na open1.7 konacno kvm software radi 'kako spada'
<Mmike> i dalje nemrem tipkat osim ako nisma u fullscreenu
<Mmike> :)
 * obruT se jos uvijek drzi sunove jave
<SilverSpace> Mmike: premalo opcija prema xbmcu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, opcija?
<SilverSpace> ipad i rpi zakon 
<Mmike> xbmc nije media server
<Mmike> serviiio je
<SilverSpace> ma znam 
<Mmike> to k'o da si rekao: nah, bolji mi je mysql od jave
<Mmike> ili, bolji mi je audi od phillipsa
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> zake je serviio bolji od vlc-a ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma Mmike opet trkelja 
<SilverSpace> oce bit unity
<BotaniCar> pusti ga, obicno kad trkelja o media serverima ja nekaj naucim o bazama :)
<Mmike> nemojte koristiti merge tablice
<jelly> sto su to merge tablice
<BotaniCar> Sto su to merge tablice ? 
<hrvojem> https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/merge-storage-engine.html
 * BotaniCar creeps back under the rug
 * SilverSpace se pita kaj su to merge tablice
<BotaniCar> 'el vidio tko onu igricu 'portal' ? Ovo me podsjetilo: http://i.imgur.com/Aby0U.gif
<jelly> BotaniCar: serviio je server, ne player
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja sam s VLCom i servao multimediu, ne kuzim 
<jelly> koliko vidim, ono sto je zgodno kod njega je sto ima bazu uredjaja i zna transkodirati i embeddati titlove i svasta nesto, tak da se medij prikaze na tvom bagavom uredjaju
<BotaniCar> (y)
<jelly> (npr. televiziji koja nema licenciran THX ili kajgod, ili iPadu koji hoce playati samo h264 720p, ili...)
<jelly> jer na kraju to sto TV ima DLNA ne znaci puno
<jelly> to je manje vise samo transportni protokol
<BotaniCar> Na serveru na kojem je aplikacija koja konzumira javu sam dobio nalog postaviti i JRE i JDK , kaj je i JDK nuzan za koristenje jave ili me trpaju bezveze ? 
<jelly> sa JDK-om dolaze korisni alati
<jelly> zasto i jre, je bolje pitanje
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/qmEIqT
<SilverSpace> pogonjeno sa rpi
<BotaniCar> Ne kuzim se kua u javu, pa ne znam reci, jelly. Nish, sad si me spuntal jos vise, bu'm pital devove
<jelly> mi obicno stavimo samo jdk i vozi
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/944719_542999695746130_692955670_n.png
<jelly> BotaniCar: netko bi trebao updateati na "tate sluze da ih se razbije u CoD2 ko beba zvecku"
<jelly> ili starcraft2 ili neka druga igra za mase
<BotaniCar> joj , nemoj, nakon ~20-e sam osjetio 'pad performansi' u gejmanju :) 
<BotaniCar> Speaking of which, shogor-manijak je jednom na SC(1) ladder-u osvojio figuru marinca od cca po' metra visine .. brutalna 'barbika'
<BotaniCar> kad lupim 'htop', imam stupac 'time+' , kaj je u njemu ? Vrijeme koliko se proces izvrsava, prije koliko je kreiran, ili nesto trece ?
<BotaniCar> imam java procesa starih po ~30h, to nemre biti dobro
<BotaniCar> kreten: TIME+: How much processor time the process has used
<SilverSpace> opet po netjaka u vrtic
<BotaniCar> Moj se malac prehladil ko pes .. 
<SilverSpace> i ovaj malo smrca
<SilverSpace> a kaj je najgore koljeno mi ko jabuka 
<SilverSpace> bemti giht
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta si radio :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: nazalost nis 
<SilverSpace> kaze mi doktorica od pretjeranog seksa :)
<obruT> mogo si smislit nesto uvjerljivije :)
<obruT> tipa zbog puta na mjesec i nazad :)
<BotaniCar> je, SilverSpace, kad nije prirodno da muskarac provede noc na koljenima :)
<obruT> bwahahahaha !
<obruT> BotaniCar caru :)
<BotaniCar> Pishe mi u nicku da sam auto, da 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hebote rakija jos u ormaru stoji
<SilverSpace> mozda vec sva voda iz nje isparila
<BotaniCar> A cuj, zadnja dva puta si me odkantal, bed mi se i nudit' opet dok ne velis da si ok , pogotovo ako imas koljena k'o prostitutka s 30 let staza
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, vele da ako jede malac umjetno mlijeko (ako mama nemre dojit) da onda slabo oboljeva po vrticima
<MmikeDOMA> al' zato ima problema s grcevima opakih
<MmikeDOMA> kol'ko to ima smisla?
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: kako je majcino mlijeko puno imunoosnazujucih tvari, nema mi smisla nimalo. Uz to, shopati dijete time .. daj mu bolje odmah mjesecnu karticu za McDonaldz odmah, jednako ih taj drek deblja 
<BotaniCar> Mi smo jedno vrijeme kombinirali ( jebga, bil je stalno gladan, pa sam ga po noci ja hranio sintetikom da zena malo odspava) , u tom periodu je dobijal kilazu 4x brze
<BotaniCar> I, dok ga je zena dojila nije nikad ni smrcao ni nista 
<MmikeDOMA> da, al' neke zene nemreju dojit
<BotaniCar> U tom slucaju nema rasprave, radis kak mozes
<BotaniCar> Pricam, ako imas izbora
<BotaniCar> Uz to, jedna bitna stvar: reci tihani da neide na dijetu nakon poroda dok ne prestane dojiti. Mnoge mame zbog ega odmah pocnu tesanje, a zaborave da dijeta utjece i na mlijeko kojim doje 
<MmikeDOMA> tihana i dijeta - da mi je to vidjeti :)
<BotaniCar> Samo kazem, kak je plesacica, moglo bi ju pogoditi kad vidi kaj joj je trudnoca napravila 
<BotaniCar> http://learn.genetics.utah.edu/content/addiction/drugs/mouse.html
<MmikeDOMA> [warn] /etc/init.d/mysql: WARNING: /etc/mysql/my.cnf cannot be read. See README.Debian.gz ... (warning).
<MmikeDOMA> ohoho!
<BotaniCar> ima tko trenutno mogucnost pingati neki dedicirani hetzner server ? imam 37% dataloss kod pinga
<dodobas> 16 packets transmitted, 16 received, 0% packet loss, time 15021ms
<BotaniCar> Hvala ! 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> take the money and rum
<SilverSpace> umro sam skoro na suncu
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj si opljackao :)
<jelly> tek se spremam
<SilverSpace> opa pocela sezona Falling Skies
<obruT> SilverSpace: jesi gledao V ?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<jelly> obruT: ne isplati se trosit vrijeme na V, osim sto je glavna alien tetka strasan komad
<weshmashian> ona i kcer joj
<weshmashian> but yeah, what he said
<jelly> ma mala je tipicna bjonda cheeleadersica
<obruT> u biti me bas zanima usporedba V-a i falling skies ljudi koji gledaju falling skies
<SilverSpace> obruT: ovo http://www.prijevodi-online.org/serije/view/551/v-2009
<obruT> mene obje serije jako nerviraju pa ih ne gledam :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: da, to...
<SilverSpace> meni je fskies ok 
<jelly> weshmashian: sad me sram, dok nisam pogledao nisam skuzio da kraljicu iz V i Inaru iz Firefly glumi ista glumica
<obruT> jelly: da da, ista je zenska :)
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morena_Baccarin
<obruT> firefly rulez
<SilverSpace> glavni lik iz firefly je glavni lik u Castle i tu je dobar 
 * BotaniCar opet gleda galaktiku i nije zadovoljan
<jelly> Captain Malcolm Reynolds je svugdje dobar!
<jelly> [ObXkcd]
<jelly> http://xkcd.com/577/
<weshmashian> jelly: !!! kak si to mogo fulat?
<jelly> weshmashian: duga kosa.  kratka kosa!
<jelly> two different people
<jelly> isto ko kad clark kent ima ocale
<SilverSpace> :)
 * obruT nesto citka o waylandu i sjetio se nesto sto je davno zaboravio... jebote, nekad smo morali za TTF fontove dizati zaseban font server i sve to pokonfigurirat :)
<jelly> da, i onda bi dobili fino renderirane bitmape od ttf fontova u predefiniranim velicinama
<jelly> :-|
<jelly> antialiasing is for wimps
<obruT> e sjecam se pizdarije s velicinama, generiranja onih nekih fontconfig datoteka
<obruT> pa slaganja font alias datoteka da ne moras pokretat xterm s onim faking dugim formatom naziva fonta di imas i naziv i velicinu i dal je boldano...
<obruT> prvo sam pokretao neku aplikaciju da bi uopce izgenerirao to ime :P
<obruT> skroz sam zaboravio da se nekad jebalo s tim :)
<obruT> bwahahaha, xfontsel jos postoji :)
<obruT> e da.... :)  -*-fixed-medium-*-*-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
<weshmashian> jelly: re duzine kose - to znaci da me neb' prepozno sad da si me znao sa dugom kosom :)
<weshmashian> kad smo kod tog, ni mmike me nije prepozno...
<weshmashian> hm
<obruT> pa napravis alias font14 ili sto vec :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kaj,ipak si se zgulil ? Eh, sto rad u postenom preduzecu ucini od tebe :) 
<ivoks> sigh...
<MmikeRMRM> jelly, gledas Homeland? Tamo glumi glavna tetka alien iz V.
<jelly> ne, nikad cuo
<ivoks> mislim da idem natrag
<ivoks> dosta mi je ovog zagreba
<jelly> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 25.5°C (3:57 PM CEST on June 13, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 51%. Dew Point: 15.0°C. Pressure: 30.06 in 1018 hPa (Steady). 
<obruT> treba znat uzivat u zagrebu
<jelly> obruT: najbolje se u Zagrebu uziva s udaljenosti od 300km
<jelly> (makar, vec i 20 km je sasma ok)
<obruT> 300 km je onak, na granici :)
<ivoks> MmikeRMRM: kaj cemo onda?
<ivoks> shvatiti cu to kao 'nista'
<MmikeRMRM> ivoks, ljudi obicno telefonom komuniciraju
<MmikeRMRM> ja sam trebao jos na rucku bit sad
<ivoks> znaci nista
<MmikeRMRM> ne nista
<MmikeRMRM> vidimo se
<MmikeRMRM> osim ak ti se neda
<MmikeRMRM> lijen si
<MmikeRMRM> vruce ti je
<MmikeRMRM> smrdis jer se nisi prao
<MmikeRMRM> i to
<MmikeRMRM> cek telefon
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ih, osisah se jos prosle god'ne :)
<BotaniCar> ahh, to znam :) 
<ivoks> sad sam ja kriv jer ti nisi spreman za dogovor, a jos kasnis i na prethodni :)
<MmikeRMRM> sori
<MmikeRMRM> daklem
<ivoks> nista danas ja vise ne mogu
<ivoks> drugi put
<ivoks> sljedeci tjedan sam opet u zgu
<MmikeRMRM> znas koji dan?
<ivoks> pa ajmo se dogovoriti
<jelly> heh
<MmikeRMRM> pon/uto/sri
<ivoks> bilo koji samo ne petak i ponedjeljak
<MmikeRMRM> uto onda, ajmo
<jelly> nesto vam to dogovaranje ne ide bash
<ivoks> ajde, utorak onda
<MmikeRMRM> cca sati?
<ivoks> iza 18h
<MmikeRMRM> da bognera i ovog drugog neradnika organiziram
<MmikeRMRM> ack, moze
<MmikeRMRM> javim(o) se mailom
<ivoks> ok
<MmikeRMRM> jelly, ti si k'o onaj iz muppet showa
<MmikeRMRM> na balkonu
<Mmike> ivoks, dil
<jelly> Mmike: sto samo mrndja? da
<weshmashian> ++
<SilverSpace> kakav je to datotecni sustav cifs
<SilverSpace> ah samba nesto ...
<jelly> je, windows shareovi 
 * Mmike je promoviran u managera na poslu
<Mmike> jebeno!
<Mmike> sad sam faca
<Mmike> weshmashian, sad cu ti naredjivat jos vise :D
<hrvojem> hoho Mmike \o/ 
<Mmike> glupan si narucio laptop
<Mmike> a dobio novi laptop
<Mmike> hm, ili nisam :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sad ce pasti koji transfer :)
<dzl-r> jel zna tko kakva je procedura i kako inspekcija utvrđuje da je puštana glazba ili je koristen softver za koje se nema prava .
<dzl-r> netko je spominjao nekakve usb-ove nekid an
<Mmike> koji je hbognerom mejl?
<Mmike> dodobas, das nam prostor? :) zadnji put? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=D1TwEt2Q0kY#!
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: An Interview With F1 Champ Sebastian Vettel, Views: 727, Rating: 98.297872%
<Mmike> f1 criten
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> sam vam reko kak su mi rekli jucer da moram auto maknut
<Mmike> jer ce se tam sparkirat mikka hakkinen :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: fak, sad tek vidio PM
<Mmike> zato ja zovem telefonom :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i jel se parkiro
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> prvo nisam vjerovo
<Mmike> reko, tko dolazi?
<Mmike> reko ma da, ma bas tu dolazi
<Mmike> al' onda sam se sjetio :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/foto-mika-hakkinen-u-zagrebu/
<jelly> kak je ono isao algoritam za racunanje u skupu N ljudi, kolika je vjerojatnost da dvoje imaju isti rodjendan (tj. collision)
<jelly> gledam ak bi popunio ldap bazu sa random OIB-ovima da zadovoljim glupi check od izvjesne akademske ustanove, kolika je vjerojatnost da nabodem neciji pravi OIB
<Mmike> jelly, racunaj naopanacke
<jelly> ?
<Mmike> koja je vjerojatnost da 2 NEMAJU na isti dan rodjedan
<Mmike> pa oduzimaj
<Mmike> koliko da 3, koliko da 4, koliko d a5
<jelly> ne sjecam se ni jednog ni drugog
<weshmashian> Mmike: cek, kak ces mi naredjivat kad smo drugi dpt? :P
<Mmike> nisi nit svjestan :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: de reci onda ebote ja :)
<weshmashian> svi nesto mistirijus danas
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> moram skuzit 
<Mmike> pa eto
<weshmashian> Mmike: jedino ak i mene prebacis u svoj department :P
<weshmashian> a to mi spominju neko vrijeme ko mogucnost...
<Mmike> potreba je to
<Mmike> potreba
<Mmike> malo kvalitetnih ljudi
<weshmashian> i onda mene nadjes zajebavat? :)
<jelly> vatreni (auto) http://i.imgur.com/0tlZ90d.jpg
<jelly> Mmike: i jos manje kvalitetnih manadjera? 
<Mmike> jelly, cini se :)
<Mmike> dobro
<Mmike> kad debian misli novi kernel dat? :)
<Mmike> a i ubuntu? :)
<SilverSpace> 3.8.0-23
<dodobas> 3.9.5-1-ARCH
<dodobas> uname party :)
<weshmashian> eto vam na :) http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/26131/
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/trazite-posao-u-eu-i-informaticki-ste-strucnjak--onda-je-ovo-posao-kao-stvoren-za-vas-/1108503/
<SilverSpace> evo sad ce transver u eu Mmike napraviti :)
<dodobas> magla...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: svuda oko nas ...
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ne radi
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> Linux buntor 3.8.0-23-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 29 20:22:58 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj kernel?
<Mmike> ne, exploit
<Mmike> radi na mintu!
<Mmike> hehe :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: novi?
<jelly-home> Mmike: /msg judd kernels
<jelly-home> Mmike: koji exploit?
<weshmashian> jelly-home: http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/26131/
<weshmashian> otaj
<jelly-home> daj reci CVE ko normalan coek
<jelly-home> weshmashian: https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2013-2094
<jelly-home> to je izaslo prije, cek da vidim mejl, 16.05.2013
<jelly-home> TOPLO se nadam da ga niste sad tek otkrili
<weshmashian> neb' znao, meni tek danas otkrili te isprobah na svom stroju
<jelly-home> /o\
<jelly-home> bila su bar 2-3 clanka o tome na LWN-u
<weshmashian> ne pratim LWN :D
<weshmashian> jos...
<dodobas> __love__: 
<dodobas> blah :)
<jelly-home> http://lwn.net/Articles/550901/ http://lwn.net/Articles/550678/ i zgodan spenderov exploit koji radi svugdje, u komentaru od 26.05. http://lwn.net/Articles/551890/
<jelly-home> It should work on any distro, x86 or x64, with any combination (or lack of) CONFIG_MODULES and CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL. I've personally tested it on RHEL, Ubuntu, Debian, and Gentoo, custom kernels and distro kernels: 2.6.32 (RHEL), 2.6.38, 3.0, 3.2, 3.5, 3.8. It requires no System.map or /proc/kallsyms on x64 (even though a System.map could be trivially obtained, or the symbols extracted from the visible kernel image in /boot instead). Once it g
<jelly-home> ains control in the kernel it resolves symbols internally. Its generic ring0 payload (reusable with any other kernel exploit where the attacker controls eip/rip) disables SELinux, AppArmor, IMA -- all LSMs. It breaks out of any chroot or mnt namespace. It breaks out of vserver and OpenVZ. It creates no logs and leaves the system in a consistent state.
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-14
<MmikeDOMA> rep debian-multimedia.org /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<BotaniCar> dodobas: nema veze, izmjerio sam s hecnerovim supportom kaj sam trebao, ruta mi je pucala 'negdje u sredini' ... 
<BotaniCar> sto mi i nije jasno, ako su mi i jedna i druga strana u carrier independant centrima, kaj se ruta nije trebala sama presloziti ? 
<ivoks> jedan nescafe cappuccino ima vise kalorija nego casa kole :/
<ivoks> slovenci prodali agrokor
<jelly-home> ivoks: bar nema sugavog fruktozno-glukoznog sirupa
<obruT> agrokor ili merkator agrokoru ?
<ivoks> obruT: agrokor dobija merkator
<ivoks> tj. kupuje
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> cini se da cu ove godine skupiti 100.000 milja
<ivoks> i postati star alliance gold member
<BotaniCar> Nije mi jasno kak je Todoricu dozvoljeno investiranje i ekspanzija dok ne poravna dugove unutar drzave .. 
<BotaniCar> U stvari,  potpuno mi je jasno, ali .. 
<BotaniCar> centos/rhel bi htio biti novi-stari ubuntu http://searchdatacenter.techtarget.com/news/2240185580/Red-Hat-discloses-RHEL-roadmap
<BotaniCar> "we focus on usability and user expirience" :) Mhm
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: nadam se da nikad nece postati ubuntu, ako to znaci kratki updatei i nepouzdanost
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mQUqnFNtEQ
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: You And Me Baby Ain't Nothing But Mammals Video, Views: 691541, Rating: 93.23699%
<jelly-home> podrska za XFS bi doduse bila zgodna
<ivoks> jelly-home: sad si nepristojan :)
<BotaniCar> Mene zivo zanima kaj se bu kickstarteru desilo 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: si videl, sad ce i oni 'podrzavati' openstack :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: moram ti reci da pocinjem lagano mrziti redhat... a ne mrzim nikoga
<BotaniCar> A onda reci sve, ne samo da pocinjes. Zasto ?
<ivoks> jer doslovno stopiraju patcheve od bilo koje konkurentske kompanije
<ivoks> npr
<BotaniCar> Microsoftasto od njih, da :) 
<ivoks> openstack projekt
<ivoks> posaljes patch
<ivoks> cisco da +1
<ivoks> ibm da +1
<ivoks> a redhat da -2
<ivoks> jer imas typo
<ivoks> drugi patch
<BotaniCar> awww
<ivoks> svi kazu ok...
<ivoks> a redhat kaze nije ok, fali test
<ivoks> test za race condition u staticnom testu
<ivoks> i znaju da se to ne moze testirati, ali i dalje pile
<BotaniCar> vo za tyo mi je ok (misli sto hoces), ovo drugo i ne 
<ivoks> svojim commitevima daju +1 i prije nego je patch prosao osnovni test (sto je pravilo da se ne radi)
<ivoks> nadalje, tvrde da RHEL ne moze raditi na niti jednoj virtualizaciji osim na KVM-u koji dolazi s RHELom
<ivoks> dakle, kvm na suseu, ubuntu ili debianu?
<ivoks> zaboravi na support
<ivoks> to je onak, prilicno pickasto od njih
<ivoks> profit im je postao jedino mjerilo...
<ivoks> u openstack su ubacili tonu ljudi
<ivoks> kako bi prakticki preuzeli projekt, nakon sto su ga ignorirali i podmetali mu nogu godinama
<ivoks> samo zato sto imaju vojsku ljudi
<ivoks> hvale se kako je broj njihovih commiteva najveci u openstack zajednici
<ivoks> a nigdje ne kazu kako su 99% tih commiteva rhel-centric only
<ivoks> dakle, ne pomazu projektu, vec sluze samo da bi to radilo na rhelu
<BotaniCar> Hehe, kao kad je MS postao kernel contributor, a contribution je bio podrska za Hyper-V , meni su oni isti ( RH i MS )
<ivoks> canonical, koji je imao 2-3 inzenjera (cca 10x manje nego rhel) je barem dodao podrsku za lxc
<ivoks> jedini moj patch koji je rh inzenjer prihvatio je bio onaj koji je popravio ponasanje openstacka na postgresqlu
<ivoks> za sve ostale mi daju -1
<ivoks> tada, za postgresql, gle cuda, nije im trebao test
<ivoks> i typoi u commit poruci, nisu bili problem
<ivoks> zasto? jer rhel voli postgresql i to je njima bilo bitno
<ivoks> primijeti kako taj commit nema nikakve veze s ubuntuom
<ivoks> eto... trebam li nastaviti? to je samo projekt u kojem ja sudjelujem
<BotaniCar> Velim, typoi su mi osobno indikator generalne neurednosti. A ovo sve kaj si napisao mi je MS-like obrazac ponasanja .. tuzno 
<ivoks> i stvari koje su javne
<ivoks> stvari koje nisu javne jos su bolesnije
<ivoks> BotaniCar: typo je the <-> teh
<ivoks> ima ih na stotine posvuda
<ivoks> u commit poruci
<ivoks> dakle, nigdje se nece vidjeti u kodu
<BotaniCar> Ne suprotstavljam ti se ja ovim, samo iznosim svoj stav.
<ivoks> i kad ispravis, onda dva tjedna nece dati +1
<ivoks> govna
<ivoks> lakse je raditi s microsoftom oko open source alata nego li s redhatom
<BotaniCar> Ti nemas vremena za blogaje, jelda ? :) Steta :)
<BotaniCar> *bloganje
<ivoks> o da...
<ivoks> i moj omiljeni
<ivoks> posaljem patch
<ivoks> lik da -1
<ivoks> izmijeni nesto i posalje kao svoje
<BotaniCar> o0o0o
<ivoks> zadrzi moj copyright da, ali njemu se pise commit, on ga je poslao :)
<ivoks> 3 decka, rade za jednu firmu u kini
<ivoks> super odlican posao u openstacku
<ivoks> predju u canonical
<ivoks> odjednom njihov kod vise nije dovoljno dobar
<ivoks> naravno, samo za redhat inzenjere
<ivoks> no, sad sam se malo ispuhao
<ivoks> pa idem natrag raditi
<BotaniCar> Jel ih ikad itko suocio s svim tim i pitao kak to misle ? 
<BotaniCar> Aj ti samo 
<ivoks> a tko ce ih suociti?
<ivoks> na zadnjem openstack summitu ih je mark oprao
<ivoks> al sta kad redhat sad baca hrpu novaca u openstack, fondacija ih voli
<ivoks> (sluzbeno) :)
<ivoks> samo odi na openstack summit
<ivoks> imas onaj lanyard sto dobijes kad se registriras
<ivoks> ima redhat logo
<BotaniCar> Hahah :) 
<ivoks> pa nakon dan-dva pogledaj tko je to zamijenio s ubuntu logom - vmware, microsoft, hp, samsung, ntt...
<ivoks> jedini koji jos imaju redhat logo s clanovi fondacije
<ivoks> i da parafraziram jednog 'moram to nositi, jos uvijek mi oni daju placu'
<ivoks> borba... svakodnevna
<ivoks> samo s neocekivanim protivnikom
<BotaniCar> Odi delat' 
<BotaniCar> *borit' se
<ivoks> idem na plazu
<ivoks> o cem mi pricamo... canonical je *morao* napisati nove virtio drivere
<ivoks> i onda ce netko sutra reci 'zasto niste koristili postojece redhatove virtio drivere za windows'
<ivoks> a ti ces morati sutiti
<ivoks> stigle cehinje :)
<Mmike> za razliku od redhata, koji to sve radi zbog para, canonical to radi zbog...? :)
<ivoks> nije stvar u novce
<ivoks> novcu
<ivoks> odnosno koristi se monopol da se uspori razvoj
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> znas zasto openstack jos nije zazivio punom snagom?
<BotaniCar> ne treba nikom ? 
 * BotaniCar hides
<ivoks> jer redhat ne daje support za rhel koji se vrti na njemu
<ivoks> a to ce se promijeniti kada ce oni biti spremni napraviti iaas baziran na redhatu
<ivoks> a to ce potrajati
<ivoks> jer njihov zaostali kernel jos ne podrzava namespaces
<ivoks> sad su napravili unsupported kernel koji podrzava namespaces
<ivoks> dakle, koriste svoj monopol kako drugi ne bi uletili u iaas trziste
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne treba tebi, ali ja radim sa 4 fortune10 kompanije kojima to treba
<ivoks> i sve vele 'redhat ne podrzava svoje instance? uh, sto cemo sad'
<ivoks> na kraju ce canonical, suse, mirantis i ostali davati support za redhat instance
<ivoks> mi imamo hrpetinu redhat prebjega vec
<ivoks> skoro svakih 2 mjeseca dodje novi inzenjer iz redhata
<ivoks> a znam samo jednoga koji je iz canonicala otisao u redhat
<jelly> <stew> in postgres, "allballs" is a synonm for 00:00:00.00 UTC: http://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/interactive/datatype-datetime.html
<ivoks> ali i on ce se vratiti
<jelly> <ivoks> nadalje, tvrde da RHEL ne moze raditi na niti jednoj virtualizaciji # na vmwareu je uredno supportan
<ivoks> jelly-home: na kvm baziranoj virtualizaciji
<jelly> eh, to novo nepouzdano cudo ;-)
 * jelly konzervativan
<ivoks> nije novo
<ivoks> postoji vec 10ak godina
<Mmike> mrzim klimu
<Mmike> i klimatizirane prostore
<BotaniCar> ja mrzim microsoftov DNS 
<jelly> ivoks: kao sto rekoh, novo. "Linux 2.6.20 (released February 2007) was the first to include KVM"
<ivoks> jelly: vmware nikada nije pihvacem u kernel
<ivoks> znaci li to da ne postoji?
<jelly> naravno da nije, VMware Server / GSX / ESX / ESXi je uvijek bio closed source
<ivoks> e, isto tako i kvm
<ivoks> postojao je i prije nego li je bio open source
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' ima kayako neke chrome extenzije?
<jelly> ivoks: to sto je neki developer unutar redhata radio na eksperimentalnoj djidji nis ne znaci u trzisnom kontekstu
<ivoks> jelly: redhat je kupio kvm
<ivoks> ubuntu je jos 2007. odlucio da ce koristiti kvm, a ne xen
<jelly> ok, s/unutar redhata/u podrumu/
<ivoks> a redhat je kvm kupio 2008.
<ivoks> to sto je redhat ignorirao kvm do 2008., ne znaci da kvm nije postojao :)
<jelly> meni kao customeru znaci upravo to
<ivoks> jer si ti redhat customer
<jelly> ne da ga je samo RH ignorirao, bio je nepoznanica
<ivoks> dakle, ne znas i ne vidis sto sve postoji
<ivoks> (kao customer)
<jelly> ne, ne vidim sto postoji u labsima kojekud
<ivoks> a svasta...
<ivoks> kvm je bio na trzistu
<ivoks> mogao si kupiti ga
<ivoks> tj., support za njega
<jelly> zato mi je i smijesno kad neko tvrdi "e to postoji vec ohoho, kod mene u podrumu"
<ivoks> definiraj podrum
<jelly> ivoks: di sam mogao kupiti support prije ili u treuntku kad je usao u kernel?  Di sam mogao procitati o tome?
<ivoks> jer velim ti, kvm kao dio qumranetove ponude je postojao ohoho prije nego li se pojavio u redhatu'
<jelly> stvar je grozno nova
<pkiller> jel valja Å¡ta onaj proxmox?
<ivoks> jelly: nije
<pkiller> tamo ima KVM :)
<ivoks> dapace... mogli bi reci da je vmware u ovom obliku noviji od kvm-a
<ivoks> VMI se u kernelu pojavio *nakon* kvm-a
<jelly> mogli bi svasta reci ako zelimo iskriviti big picture i koncentrirati se na sitnice kako bi sliku spinali u svoju korist
<jelly> ali nadam se da smo iznad toga
<ivoks> VMI su paravirtualizacijski driveri za vmware
<ivoks> halo
<ivoks> prije toga je linux na vmwareu bio neupotrebljiv
<jelly> sad pricas o guest supportu, a cijelo vrijeme smo pricali o host platformi
<jelly> neupotrebljiv?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: AFAIk , ne. Jedina 'ekstenzija' za koju znam je windows desktop klijent ( kayako desktop ) koji trosi chrome za rendanje sucelja
<jelly> ma daj
 * jelly odustaje, too much FUD
<ivoks> jelly: onda mozemo pricati o qemu jel tako?
<Mmike> jelly: to ti nije fora
<Mmike> kad si krenuo izvoli dotjerat do kraja
<ivoks> kvm je samo dodatak na qemu
<Mmike> ja uvijek dotjeram do kraja!
<ivoks> vmi je samo dodatak na vmware
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to je tak debilan komad softvera :/ btw, jesi kad gledao alternative?
<jelly> Mmike: zato je supruga sretna
<ivoks> jelly: vmi driveri (kako za windows, tako i za linux) baziraju na vmi protokolu
<Mmike> jelly: LOL :)
<ivoks> jelly: koji je nastao 2008.
<BotaniCar> Meni je lako utjerat ga do kraja kad mi je mali.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pravi uzas pocinje kad probas TRAC i njemu slicne :) Iako, mozda je do moje indoktrinacije kayakom 
<Mmike> mah, trac
<Mmike> trac je smijesan :)
<BotaniCar> a cuj, pricamo o alternativama, a ovaj je razvikan kao da nesto valja :) 
<Mmike> tj, ok je za male projekte, jer imas i git/svn integraciju i svasta
<jelly> ivoks: qemu je bio 4-20 puta sporiji od vmware virtualizacije cca vmware server 2.0
<ivoks> je, ali nisam nikada niti rekao da su performanse bile bolje
<ivoks> ali tvrdim da je kvm 2007. imao bolje performanse nego li vmware
<Mmike> vmware nikad nije imao dobre performanse
<BotaniCar> *kod mmiketa na kucnoj masini
<Mmike> openvz je imao dobre performanse
<BotaniCar> *kod mmiketa na kucnoj masini
<ivoks> openvz nije virtualizacija
<Mmike> kako nije, ivoks?
<Mmike> virtualizacia je, i to vraski brza
<ivoks> to je container
<ivoks> ne mozes dignuti windows u openvzu
<Mmike> pih, kao da bi itko htio dizati windowse u openvzu
<ivoks> openvz je odavno zamijenjen s lxc-om
 * Mmike trolla, samo da se zna
<Mmike> odavno?
<Mmike> nije uopce
<Mmike> ako je, to je nedavno
<ivoks> o da, je :)
<BotaniCar> Sad ce ivoks ici objasnjavati virtualizaciju covjeku koji probleme rjesava bacanjem dodatnih servera na problem :)
<Mmike> o, ne nije :)
<ivoks> ima jedno 4-5 godina
<Mmike> btw, kaj nije lxc gotov, done, dio je kernela, i ne razvija se vise?
<ivoks> to je kao da kazes da se kernel ne razvija dalje
<Mmike> bah, 19 dana star zadnji stable release :)
<Mmike> LXC (LinuX Containers) is an operating system-level virtualization method for running multiple isolated Linux systems (containers) on a single control host.
<Mmike> daklem, virtualizacija je 
<ivoks> to se zove container
<Mmike> to kaj ne podrzava windowse ne cini ju ne-virtualizacijom
<jelly> ma, kontejneri obicni
<ivoks> jer virtualizacija kao pojam oznacava puno stvari
<Mmike> nene, ti se sad izvlacis
<BotaniCar> Mmike: znas, krovna kategorija je virtualizacija, ali postoji i granulacija ispod :) 
<Mmike> da bi tvoj proizvod bio bitniji
<ivoks> container, virtualizacija i paravirtualizacija = sve je to virtualizacija u opcenitom smislu
<Mmike> tako je
<ivoks> Mmike: kao sto chroot nije virtuazliacija, nije ni lxc
<jelly> openvz je najkompletniji kontejener based-on-linux za sad
<Mmike> sve su to kompjuteri :)
<ivoks> lxc je nabrijani chroot
<Mmike> ivoks: chroot nije virtualizacija
<Mmike> a lxc nije nabrijani chroot :)
<ivoks> pa to ti i govorim :)
<Mmike> ne, ti govoris ono sto ne stoji :)
 * BotaniCar jede kokice i uziva
<Mmike> a ja ti kontraargumentiram :)
<ivoks> LXC is similar to other OS-level virtualization technologies on Linux such as OpenVZ and Linux-VServer, as well as those on other operating systems such as FreeBSD jails, AIX Workload Partitions and Solaris Containers.
<ivoks> eto ti, s wikipedie
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> 'virtualization'
<ivoks> + lxc zna koristiti cgroups
<ivoks> namespaces i ostalo
<Mmike> lxc ne da zna nego ne moze bez njih :)
<ivoks> i kada netko kaze da lxc nije kompletan, ocito koristi redhat :D
<ivoks> jer redhat to nista ne moze
<Mmike> neznma to
<ivoks> fedora moze
<ivoks> ali rhel ne
<Mmike> tj, neznam kaj moze openvz
<Mmike> nisam to nikad koristio
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> to je sve virtualizacija
<jelly> ivoks: ispravak: namespaces i cgroups su dodani u kernel kao featuri koji su falili u odnosu na virtuozzo
 * Mmike najradije koristi virtualbox
<Mmike> jelly: you take over, please! :)
<ivoks> jelly: tako je
<BotaniCar> nisam to nikad koristio |al' | to je sve virtualizacija :) 
<ivoks> jos od verijze 2.6.24
<jelly> ivoks: i jos uvijek fali pol featurea koje openvz ima
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a je
<jelly> steta sto je openvz grozno nepouzdan
<Mmike> jadna virtualizacija, al' je :)
<jelly> (bar u mojem limitiranom iskustvu)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovo ti je i najsmjesnija i najlakse obranjiva izjava do sad :) 
<Mmike> koja?
<ivoks> `/win 19
<BotaniCar> mmike: ta, "sve je to virtualizacija"
<Mmike> pa je
<jelly> doduse, mozda openvz sam po sebi nije bio toliko los, ali smo naletili na bug a virtuozzo/parallels vendor support je bio em spor em los
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> rjesavao neki psiho-test
<Mmike> i vele mi da sam : http://www.16personalities.com/entp-personality
<Mmike> "ENTPs absolutely love to argue and they do not really care that much what the argument is about, as long as it is fun."
<Mmike> nebi covjek nikad reko :D
<jelly> sounds legit!
<jelly> jel to znaci da su svi na ircu "entp"
<BotaniCar> arguing with Mike is like mud wrestling with a pig. You can, but after a time you realise he likes it
<Mmike> "This can be both a good and a bad thing, depending on who the ENTP is arguing with – they can easily shred their opponent’s arguments in a debate about politics, but cause immense stress in a romantic relationship if they try to do that to their partner."
<Mmike> ehm
<Mmike> nesmijem ovo tihani pokazat :)
<BotaniCar> Hekler: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/946675_673634369318492_1599726762_n.png 
<BotaniCar> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/40004569201/when-someone-tries-to-kill-a-zombie-process
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> medjvedi doveli napadaca iz colorado avalancha
<ivoks> kakav cemo hokej gledati, nevjerojatno
<BotaniCar> :D
<Mmike> mozda malo bolji, da
<Mmike> jer ovaj bas nije bio reprezentativan :)
<ivoks> bio je najbolje sto smo do sad imali
<BotaniCar> nisam nikakav fan hokeja, ali naspram nogometa i slicnih zagadjenih sportova je predstavljao dasak svjezine. Na zalost, novac sad i tamo ulazi , pa mislim da ce i to otici ukua
<Mmike> ivoks: jedino sto smo do sad imali
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma, los je hokej bio
<Mmike> k'o nasa kosarka i NBA
<Mmike> ok, mozda ne tak jaka razlika :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> zasto mi zaba token uvijek daje 6znamentaksti broj, al od 3 znamenke max?
<ivoks> o joj
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/guzica-ovog-mopsa-stvarno-izgleda-kao-isus-je-li-ovo-dosad-najjasnija-poruka-s-neba/683264.aspx
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/island-prekinuo-pregovore-s-eu-odustajemo-od-clanstva-ovo-je-demokracija/683285.aspx
<jelly> \island/
<SilverSpace> lol Nazvao je policiju da se požali na izgled naručene prostitutke!
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bit ce to hokej hebeno dobar 
<jelly> SilverSpace: bila je opasno zgodna?
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/cudne-vijesti/nazvao-je-policiju-da-se-pozali-na-izgled-narucene-prostitutke-319328
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4fPv450OYM 
<datase> jelly: Title: Joe Satriani - Always with me, always with you, Views: 10668127, Rating: 98.63165%
<BotaniCar> uvijek +1 za satriania
<jelly> also, Skrillex a nije dubstep http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e_3Cg9GZFU
<datase> jelly: Title: Skrillex - Summit (feat. Ellie Goulding) [Video by Pilerats], Views: 11571742, Rating: 98.15518%
<BotaniCar> Skrillex , ali je dubstep: http://skrillex.com/skrillex-mishka/
<BotaniCar> Nda , i jedan od osobnih favorita ( nije skrillex ) .. i tak se ja vozim na zadnjem kotacu, kad .. ljubav : https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YJLTn10E0OY
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Birdy Nam Nam - Defiant Order [Official Video], Views: 479687, Rating: 98.808146%
<pkiller> jel ima netko od vas u firmi NetPhone uslugu od t-coma?
<BotaniCar> iam ja 
<obruT> plavi: sto te zanima oko NetPhone-a ?
<obruT> plavi: pardon :) krivo :)
<obruT> pkiller: sto te zanima oko NetPhone-a ?
<BotaniCar> Mene zanima zakaj imam vise netphone opreme u uredu nego vlastite :) 
<BotaniCar> Jebate, 1x cisco router, 2x dsl modem, shuma kablova, sve da se spoji 4 telefona i 8 linija :) 
<obruT> jelly: es bio na satrianijevom koncertu ? bio je prosli mjesec u zg ... (a i prije jos koji put...)
<jelly> nisam
<obruT> ja nisam stigo na koncert, vratio se prekasno u zg :P
<obruT> BotaniCar: nabavi wifi telefone pa nes imat problema s kablovima :)
<obruT> osim onih za napajanje telefona :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: imas POE switch ili ne ?
<BotaniCar> obruT: telefone smo dobili od vas, nabavite mi ih vi ! :) neam poe switch
<obruT> :) nema jos takvih u ponudi :)
<BotaniCar> Onda mi ne predlazi nepredlozivo !:) 
<obruT> ja bi popizdio bez POE switcha jer trenutno imam na stolu 9 telefona i vec pizdim s kablovima
<obruT> nabavi si power injector pa ces si smanjit broj kabela :)
<Tom616> Bok ljudi
<Tom616> Jel bi mi mogao netko pomoći?
<obruT> mozda... reci oko cega pa cemo odlucit :)
<Tom616> Pokušao sam instalirati Ubuntu 13.04, ali svaki put kad se krene loadati instalacija, nestane mi slika
<Tom616> Piše "out of range"
<Tom616> Pretpostavljam da je rezolucija prevelika za moj stari monitor :(
<Tom616> Nezz da li se može nariktati koju da rezoluciju koristi instalacija
<budz0r> Tom616: vjerojatno, ali uvijek mozes probati sa ubuntu alternate installom
<Tom616> Nezz šta to znači
<Tom616> haha
<BotaniCar> obruT: moram reci da kapa dole za zalaganje deckima u vasem backoficceu, uspjeli su mi rerutati zilion linija na samo dva telefona, tak da vidim i tko zove i na koji broj, tak da sad imam samo dva telefona. Jebe me shuma kablovinja u ormaru kao i kolicina mrezne opreme koju ste nakrcali :)
<budz0r> Tom616: nemas bas iskustva s linuxom?
<Tom616> Ne, prvi put ga pokušavam instalirati.. Sorry :/
<budz0r> Tom616: onda alternate install nije za tebe :)
<Tom616> Haha
<Tom616> Mislim, inače dosta brzo kopčam sve, i nikad nisam trebao nositi komp na servis kad je o softveru riječ
<Tom616> Al eto
<Tom616> Nezz
<budz0r> mislim, nije nista komplicirano, ali ako seprvi put susreces s linuxom, mogao bi imati problema
<obruT> Tom616: mozda da se poigras s boot parametrima, promijenis vga mode ili iskljucis framebuffer
 * obruT nije nikad imao problema s tim stvarima pa nisam ni cackao po tim parametrima
<budz0r> Tom616: guglaj :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: bez mrezne opreme nema mreze :) ni VRF-ova ni QoS-a :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: suglasan , no da ti slikam setup kod sebe proplakao bi krvave suze :)  
<obruT> BotaniCar: svaceg sam se ja nagledo do sad :) kod korisnika na lokacijama... kao, nasi preduvjeti su za jednu uslugu da imaju sistem salu, klimatiziranu, ups, rack, ovo ono... dodjemo kod korisnika,a prostorija u kojoj ni mrtve stakore ne bi drzo...
<BotaniCar> Cuj kontrasa, jos mu ni sliku nisam poslao, vec je moj ormar kriv :) 
<BotaniCar> I, samo da znas, ja bi na mjestu vase opreme drzao zeceve, ali nikak da smislim kako da vas izmjestim :) 
<BotaniCar> BTW, kakav je netphone soft klijent, 'el to i priblizno pandan telefonu ? 
<obruT> a tek dzumbusi s kablovima... u jednoj sistem sali ima fini podignuti pod pa ispod provlacis kablove... a kablova ima toliko da nema sanse da ikad istrejsas koji kabel kudi ide i nema sanse provuc novi... da rikne jedan mogo bi samo sjest i plakat :)
<obruT> ne znam sto uopce nude za soft klijent...
<BotaniCar> Ma ne, imaju toliko redunantno postavljene kablove da ne moras nikad nista provlaciti, samo uzmes onaj koji se najvise mice na trzanje i ustekas ga bilo kam ! Interkonekcija ftw :) 
<obruT> sad sam se sjetio jednog servera koji je bio u racku tak da je s prednje strane bio zaserafljen bez vodilica, a straznju stranu su u zraku drzali mrezni kabeli :)
<jelly> teehee. rackurackuracku
<BotaniCar> Hmm, kaj nisu CAT5 kablovi skuplji zato sto substituiraju i vodilice ? :D
<obruT> i kad su pred nama pokusali uvuci preveliki rack u "server sobu" pa im je pao na pod i razbilo se staklo na vratima :) umrli smo od smijeha :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<obruT> i dvojice starih asova telekomunikacije iz "svetog petra u sumi" gdje ne znaju reci šesnajst nego kažu šešnajst :) i svaki put kad smo isli kroz portove na mediatrixima kad bi ovaj rekaoo šešnajst smo umrli od smijeha :)
<jelly> to je narječje
<obruT> stogod, al nama budalama je bilo smijesno :)
<obruT> i kad sam poslije upoznao jednu zensku od tamo i pitao ju koliko je 8+8 se odvalila smijat :)
<BotaniCar> A, tak se piconi bare :) 'el dala poslije ? :D
<obruT> sad bi reko sto mi je dala, ali zvucat ce ko pederluk :)
<jelly> 1U server u... racku
<BotaniCar> *giggle*
<BotaniCar> g(r)eek puns :) 
<BotaniCar> "traceroute -m 60 216.81.59.173" > vristanje od smijeha 
<obruT> BotaniCar: prejebeno
<BotaniCar> da mi je naci episodes 1-3 :D
<obruT> pretpostavljam da si vidio onu ascii animaciju ?
<obruT> ak slucajno postoji u svemiru netko tko nije.....   telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<BotaniCar> *panicno* Ne radi premotavanje na tom video playeru koji si linkao :) 
<obruT> :)
<BotaniCar> odem vikendarit' , iBok svi :9
<obruT> ajd :)
<MmikeDOMA> jel' moguce da meni KDE steka jer ova graficka ima bedova na 1920x1200?
<jelly> telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu
<MmikeDOMA> traceroute -m 60 216.81.59.173
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, FOLABOLALOLA :D
<MmikeDOMA> cudan je KDE
<MmikeDOMA> kotacicem mosh pojacavat/stisavat
<MmikeDOMA> al' samo za 15 %
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1010444_662973223719960_785325169_n.jpg
<jelly-home> ooh
<jelly-home> A major thing we've tried to take a much more serious look at is update-in-place -- going for RHEL 6 to RHEL 7 without having to do a fresh install. That's something that customers have asked us for, and we're making a lot of progress in being able to support it.
<obruT> koji k... gledam neke zvucnike, kod nas 2500-3500 kuna, u zloveniji oko 1300 kuna
<obruT> mislim da idemo tamo u shopping :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> pricekaj 1.7
<MmikeDOMA> platit ces samo slovenski PDV
<MmikeDOMA> umjesto nas PDV i carinu
<jelly-home> obruT: prvo nazovi ove nase dilere i objasni im gdje ces kupiti zvucnike
<jelly-home> i da ohlade s marzom
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: cek cek, zar se placa PDV drzave gdje se kupuje, a ne tvoje?
 * jelly-home ne zna
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, placa se di se kupuje
<jelly-home> najs
<obruT> jelly-home: pa da, nabijem ih
<obruT> jelly-home: vjerojatno ce i ducani s biciklima propast ili ce se konacno opametit
<jelly-home> hmm
<jelly-home> obruT: bicikli su isto jefitiniji u slo?
<obruT> ono, odredjeni bicikli kod Alesa su 2000-3000 kuna jeftiniji nego kod nas... ne 400 kuna, ne 800 kuna, nego 2-3k kuna
<obruT> pricam o biciklima koji kod nas kostaju oko 9000 kuna
<jelly-home> eh, ono sto bi ja kupio kosta _ukupno_ 2000-3000kn ;-)
<MmikeDOMA> fakat!
<MmikeDOMA> pa necu NIST sad kupovat
<MmikeDOMA> osim jagoda
<MmikeDOMA> cek, hardver
<MmikeDOMA> ma ne, samo jagode
<jelly-home> jagode su pri kraju, vec idu tresnje
<jelly-home> 30kn kilo :-|
<MmikeDOMA> da, jebem im sve
<MmikeDOMA> mislim
<MmikeDOMA> jel' to normalno!?
<obruT> u sloveniji je sigurno jeftinije :)
<obruT> jos dobit povrat poreza
<obruT> do 1.7.
<MmikeDOMA> al' moras svercat onda
<MmikeDOMA> covjece, ovaj novi zakon o prekovremenima
<MmikeDOMA> kak oni to misle implementirat? :)
<weshmashian> that's your problem now :D
<jelly-home> koji zakon?
<weshmashian> odem doma \o/
<obruT> hmmm, iako je centralni dio ove stvari vokalna izvedba, fakat lijepi piano cover... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyPKrp-BWgM
<datase> obruT: Title: Pink Floyd - The great gig in the sky  -  Piano [HD], Views: 24620, Rating: 99.235668%
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, max 8 sati prekovremenih tjedno
<jelly-home> madjija
<jelly-home> MmikeDOMA: nikako, pisat ce se iduci ili prethodni tjedan, i nikom nista
<jelly-home> ili isplacivati preko kolege ili nesto trece
<jelly-home> ili najgora solucija -- radis ko konj, a ne placaju ti prekovremeno
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> mislim
<MmikeDOMA> to moras bit lu
<MmikeDOMA> lud
<MmikeDOMA> da radis preko a da ti ne plate
<jelly-home> to reci tetki na kasi u ducanu
<jelly-home> i budi sretan da radis u IT industriji koja je trenutno trazena
<jelly-home> sva sreca da je ova NSA izletila, pa ce se mozda ljudi malo razmisliti o stavljanju podataka u oblake
<MmikeDOMA> a tetka na kasi nema izbora nego raditi na kasi?
<jelly-home> ako nema ustedjevine, i ima mjesecne troskove takve da je nuli, i ima 1000 drugih koji ce uzeti i takav posao umjesto nikakvog, ne, efektivno nema izbora
<jelly-home> na nuli*
<jelly-home> imala bi izbora da se udruzi sa svih onih 1000 u, recimo, jedan posten sindikat i da se ne daju zajebavati od losih poslodavaca, ali sama nema sto
<MmikeDOMA> stoji
<MmikeDOMA> iako
<MmikeDOMA> 90% ljudi koje ja znam kukaju umjesto da traze drugi posao
<MmikeDOMA> istina, meni je lako
<MmikeDOMA> jer radim sto radim
<MmikeDOMA> al' isto tako znam ljude koji su 'na dnu', pa i dalje traze i gledaju i briju i micu se i nesto
<MmikeDOMA> al', stoji, nisam u njihovoj kozi i nemrem znat
<jelly-home> tima koji kukaju je ocito dobro
<jelly-home> nasao bug u postfix paketu
<jelly-home> ohh yeah, sad radi dovecot sasl autentikacija _i_ pcre_table support na drugoj instanci
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-15
<MmikeDOMA> ctrl-r u mysql-cli potrgan u 5.6
<MmikeDOMA> pa
<MmikeDOMA> svasta :)
<ivoks> heads up:
<ivoks> - hotmail.com po defaultu mailove stavlja u Junk, osim ako ne prijavis SMTP IP adresu microsoftu
<ivoks> to je bez obzira na SPF, DKIM i rDNS
<ivoks> - gmail.com sada prima i sa ipv6 adresa, pa treba i ipv6 adresu staviti spf
<ivoks> ..u spf
<vzugcic> my system is up to date now :) ...
<vzugcic> and I'm running hexchat now ...
<vzugcic> eh... krivi kanal :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-16
<Vlado9A3CY> morning :)
<jelly-home> jutro
<Hrki> pozz, na pogranicno podrucje se misli podrucja izvan rh ali koja su blizu nase granice ?
<dzl-r> valjda unutar
<jelly-home> kontekst?
<dzl-r> ne znam
<dzl-r> :
<Hrki> evo ti kontekst
<Hrki> http://www.vecernji.hr/fw3k/util_scripts/get_slika_varijacija.php?slika_id=1081668&var_suff=960w
<Hrki> u sekciji "S ostalim zemljama izvan EU - putnicki prijevoz"
<Hrki> ako sma dobro skuzio, ovi koji granice sa srbijom i bosnom imaju limit od 40€
<Hrki> dok ostali imaju 300€
<dzl-r> mislim da se to na nas odnosi
<Hrki> mislis na srbe koji kupuju u hr?
<Hrki> pa boze dragi, moze netko jednom napisati iz prve da svi razumiju... :)
<jelly-home> cijeli graf se odnosi na hrvatske drzavljane afaict
<dzl-r> nisam ni citao od pocetka sta pise
<dzl-r> i donosim kojekakve zakljucke lol
<Hrki> pa da, to i ja mislim, ali nebi se cudio da sjebu :D
<dzl-r> Hrki to je ogranicenje za nas
<dzl-r> pogranicno podrucje ti je 20km od granice
<dzl-r> tako nesto
<Hrki> kuzim, znaci vukovarac ce u iz povratka iz srbije imati ogranicenje od 30€
<dzl-r> yep
<dzl-r> 40 koliko pise
<Hrki> yep..
<jelly-home> ... da ne bi isao u ducan preko grane? 
<jelly-home> :-|
<dzl-r> a ja koji zivim dalje 300 ojrica
<Hrki> glupost :D
<jelly-home> mozda je typo
<dzl-r> pa i nije
<jelly-home> pa i je, s obzirom da svi ostali mogu kupovati vise
<Hrki> pa ok, ali recimo masu njih imaju prebivaliste negdje drugdje, a zive negdje trece :D
<Hrki> pa opet mogu prevarit 
<dzl-r> znam nekolicinu na granici s bosnom
<Hrki> a sta je najgore, ti ljudi koji zive pogranicno su jad i bijeda radi rata
<Hrki> i onda jos njih prcaju
<dzl-r> ljudi su u bosni nonstop
<dzl-r> a hebiga
<dzl-r> drzava mora svoje uzet
<jelly-home> tetka na policiji mi rece da se od 1.1.2014. mijenja zakon o boravistu, ako bilo gdje zivis dulje od 2 godine moras mijenjati osobnu i prijaviti prebivaliste
<Hrki> jelly-home: bilo je i vrijeme :))
<jelly-home> ?
<Hrki> koliko njih recimo je prijavljeno u gorskom kotru, a radi i zivi u ZG-u i onda dobiva putne troskove 
<jelly-home> Hrki: koliko?
<Hrki> iznenadio bi se
<Hrki> imas jedno cijelu familiju u rijeci, doktor, sestra i sin informaticar
<jelly-home> meni firma i putne troskove i prirez racuna po mjestu boravista, tj. zg
<Hrki> prijavljeni tamo negdje u pripizdini
<Hrki> a zive 50m od bolnice
<Hrki> naravno putni oko 2000kn po glavi :)
<Hrki> i onda se cudimo sto su nam sve kompanije u gubicima
<jelly-home> to je moguce samo u bedastim firmama koje zele isplacivati tako
<Hrki> tj. drzavnim firmama :)
<jelly-home> Hrki, drzavne firme po definiciji generiraju samo gubitak
<Hrki> pa ova croatia airlines, po danu gubi oko par milijuna kuna, a dok strajkaju je bio gubitak 1 milijon :)
<Hrki> ispada da je bolje da uopce ne rade .d
<jelly-home> tu vrstu korupcije mozes srezati jedino ako ih se natjera da budu profitabilne
<Hrki> pa onda bi sve pozatvarali, ljudi na ulice, politicari gube izbore :)
<Hrki> sve je svima jasno
<Hrki> pa vidi samo ove zenske na salterima
<Hrki> nema sanse da zna obaviti veci obim posla
<Hrki> jebiga, nije ona kriva sto su ju zaglupila
<Hrki> ista stvar sa HZ-om, imaju 20 000 ljudi viska, a ja vec znam 4 mlada decka koja su se zaposlila
<Mmike> boraviste, prebivaliste
<Mmike> smijeh
<Mmike> nego
<Hrki> umjesto da prebacuju ljude, oni nove zaposljavaju... i tako to u krug
<Mmike> kak' da u openofis calc unesem danasnji datum?
<Mmike> =NOW(), recimo, al' to se evaluira svaki put
<jelly-home> napišeš 16.06.2013.?
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> neka automatika nema? :)
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> rba mi kaze 'podaci trenutno nedostupni' kad si gledam devizni racun
<Vlado9A3CY> to ti fbi provjerava račun :)
<Mmike> fly opet rchoe?
<Mmike> crche?
<Mmike> ne crche
<Marko> Bok ljudi
<Vlado9A3CY> bok Marko :)
<Marko> Jel mi može tko reći kako se spojiti na internet preko usb sticka?
<Marko> Trebam li kakve drivere
<Marko> Danas sam po prvi put instalirao ubuntu
<Mmike> brz neki momak :)
<dzl-r> jel imaju ti stickovi uopce podrsku na linuxu
<dzl-r> vip,telecvaj,tmobile
<dzl-r> i jel prosjecan korisnik ubuntu-a ima mogucnost osposobit ga
<jelly-home> da; da
<jelly-home> network manager ima podrsku i skuzi kad se upikne stick
<dzl-r> thnx
<profiler1982> koristi li ko panhteon shell na 12.04?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-09
<Vlado9A3CY> Dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<budz0r> j
<rut> dj
<budz0r> krmak?
<rut> ne nego bicko
<calmpitbull> idem ja pod tus....lagano zaudaram 
<markosejic> d jutro
<ivoks> krpelji su presli savu
<markosejic> ivoks pozz
<ivoks> zdravo
<ivoks> win 5
<markosejic> sinoc citam blog od blogera kruleta kakav kralj
<BotaniCar1> jutro 
<markosejic> botanicar pozz
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> al, trebali bi se drzati blogova
<ivoks> ono jucer na telki... ne mozes tak pricat na telki, mozes s frendovima, al ne na telki
<ivoks> i on i onaj drito konj
<BotaniCar1> Bio sam juce u gostima, pa nisam slusao, na upaljenom sam Tvu vidio samo kak su se obukli i mimiku .. nemres tak na nacionalnoj telki 
<SilverSpace> ah pogledao sinoc nazalost
<BotaniCar1> jos je Krule bio pristojan, onaj se drugi razmahao da je bilo smijesno za gledat' 
<ivoks> sad ispada da je alternativa hdzu i sdpu jos gora od njih samih :)
<ivoks> ovaj se zeli kandidirati za gradonacelnika, a biracima kaze da su debili
<BotaniCar1> lol
<BotaniCar1> c c c , amater, ne zna da se to govori nakon glasanja .. 
<ivoks> psovke se koriste kada nemas argumenata
<ivoks> a s obzirom da su obojica non-stop psovali...
<ivoks> zakljucujem da nemaju pojma o cem pricaju
<ivoks> jasu na valu opce negativnosti
<ivoks> ajde, krule je malo pronicljiviji
<ivoks> idem na plazu
<obruT> jel se to meni cini ili zlovenci imaju nekih problema s dns-ovima ?
<obruT> hmmm, izgleda da neki provider ima...
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<obruT> jutro ja
<BotaniCar1> jutro , ti jos uvijek nisi na godisnjem ? 
<jaizza> obruTić
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: mene pitaš?
<BotaniCar1> JeNegKak
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: nisam
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: kad odem na GO vrlo vjerojatno me neće biti online :-)
<jaizza> no ne garantiram ;-)
 * BotaniCar1 nazove centar za podrsku u jacinoj firmi i pozali se na problem koji upucuje na probleme s bazom 
<ivoks> mrzim kad odem na plazu
<ivoks> i onda se sjetim da sam zaboravio nes
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: kolega je tu
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: koje god probleme imaš, rješit će
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: možda ne isti dan, ali ....
<jaizza> :-D
<jaizza> ivoks: baš mi te je žao
<BotaniCar1> Mozda ne dok se ti ne vratis, ali uspijesno zavlaci Klijente :) 
<jaizza> sad uspješno ... 
<jaizza> :-)
<ivoks> evo ga
<ivoks> topli kroasan
<jaizza> http://www.naturalcuresnotmedicine.com/2014/05/3-months-since-legalizing-marijuana-heres-colorado-looks-like.html
<Mmike> kak ce danas bit vruce
<Mmike> a joj to ce bit strasno
<Mmike> fali mi facebook samo kad moram ovak kukat :) 
<jaizza> http://diply.com/weird-facts/16-ordinary-labels-that-were-altered-into-hilariousness/39816
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> znaci imat cemo zizu legalnu i za manje od 10 godina
<Mmike> jos da zabrane alkohol, i eto ti finijeg svijeta :D
<jaizza> WTF?? http://webcafe.net.hr/svastara/je-li-moja-cura-promiskuitetna
<obruT> "Promiskuitet je postao prava epidemija memedu mladima i teesko mu je odoljeti."
<obruT> jebemu, odrastao sam u krivim vremenima :P
<obruT> "Skriva li od tebe lozinku za email, mobitel, Facebook i slicno".... ajme, ja sam jebeno promiskuitetan :P
<CrazyLemon> al jedna verbalna sugestija me stvarno nasmijala..  'Drugi ti žele ući u gaće, ja ti želim ući u usta – na izvor tvoje mudrosti.'  ..ova je najbolja verbalna sugestija koju sam ikad cuo :D
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: jesi razmisljao o erste?
<ivoks> mmike: njihov ebanking je neovisan o OS-u i u biti ne zahtijeva dodatni uredjaj; sve radis s debitnom karticom
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> u biti je neovisan o OSu cim ti daju token
<Mmike> k'o sto ti da RBA ili HPB
<ivoks> al nemas token
<ivoks> tj., token je dio kartice
<Mmike> a sto se erste tice, isto nemam poslovnicu na otoku - zato mi je PBZ glavni izbor jer (uz splitsku banku) jedini imaju poslovnice na otocima di ljetujem
<Mmike> kak nemas? Pa za RBA imas token, ne?
<ivoks> a u biti, u krivu sam
<Mmike> inace, erste je uveo onu novu pametnu karticu sa digitalnim displayem i to = oko 30%-40% puta ne mosh platit s karticom jer uredjaji javljaju gresku. Zena vec trecu karticu ima, i sranje je. (Doduse, u pocetku je jedna 20% puta uspjela platit nesto, tako da je ovo improvement)
<Mmike> al' mislmi da to sve necu stic prije nego odme na more tako da cu ostat s debilima i s jadnicima za sad (zaba i rba)
<ivoks> ja ne znam kak ti vodis razgovore
<ivoks> govorimo o erste, a ti 'pa za rba imas token, ne'
<hbogner> netko je bio pitao prosle godine za eksterni punjac za mobitel: https://www.akkuteile.de/power-bank-mobile-energie/
<ivoks> anyway
<Mmike> pa, to ovisi. Jel' cuje on mene, jel' cujem ja njega = ako da, onda verbalno :D
<Mmike> pa ti si rekao 'njihov ebanking je neovisan o OSu'
<Mmike> pa sam ja rekao 'tko god ti da token ima ebanking neovisan o OSu'
<Mmike> 'kao sto je to, recimo, RBA, HPB...'
<hbogner> ja sam bio kupio kineza sa ebay, i unutra su sranje baterije, sad planiram kupiti druge od njemaca koje imaju kapacitet koji reklamiraju i utrpati u kinesku kutiju
<Mmike> kuzis? :)
<ivoks> a ja sam rekao 'al nemas token'
<Mmike> na sto sam ja pitao - kak nemas token?
<Mmike> na sto ti kazes -  ?
<ivoks> ti si rekao 'kak nemas token u rba'
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> a razgovaramo o erste
<Mmike> pa, ne, ja sam uveo HPB i RBA u razgovor :)
<Mmike> pa sam brijao da se referenciras na moju zadnju recenicu
<Mmike> ugl, erste isto ima - token
<Mmike> samo sto je token u samoj kartici
<ivoks> ima, da
<ivoks> cak nije ni to, nazalost
<ivoks> samo je jos jedna kartica
<Mmike> ma je, token je. Isto imas challenge/response sranja za ulogiravanje/potpisivanje
<Mmike> manje sjebato nego u RBA u svakom slucaju
<Mmike> i zgodno je sto ti ne kaze nikad 'invalid pin'
<Mmike> nego ti ebanking da challenge, ti ga upises u karticu, upises i svoj pin, i ovaj ti pljune response
<Mmike> cak i sa krivim pinom dobijes response, pa te onda ebanking odjebe :)
<ivoks> nije ni 10. u mjesecu, a vec sam 2,5gb spizdio na 3g
<ivoks> i jos mi neki francuzi trabunjaju iza mene
<ivoks> a oni ne znaju normalno razgovarati
<ivoks> e sad... ako se ne varam... erste ima i miles and more kreditnu
<ivoks> sto bi bio veliki plus
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju, ne ostajem u rba vise
<ivoks> ne slusaju klijente, ne vidim stanje kreditne u ebankingu, jos mi blokiraju ispravne kartice
<Mmike> ivoks, yup, ja imam diners, to je preko erste, i isto imam milesandmore
<Mmike> i zena isto ima, da, na svoju debitnu
<Mmike> aj sam da zena dosisa sisavog pa ju pitam kak je ona zadovoljna s rba
<ivoks> treba mi vip tarifa bez ogranicenja na internet promet
<ivoks> materinu
<Mmike> kaj ima to?
<ivoks> ima, za milijardu kuna
<Mmike> zena ima onu savrsenu
<ivoks> savrsena je kurac
<Mmike> di imas gigu prometa, kad potrosis, platis 50 kuna
<Mmike> pa dobijes jos gigu
<ivoks> imao sam to 2 tjedna
<ivoks> veza pucala non-stop
<Mmike> jedino, ako si pravna osoba moras urudjbirat dopise :) pa dok dobijes tu gigu, dodje novi mjesec :)
<ivoks> savrsena je za ekipu kojoj nije tolika bitna kvaliteta veze
<Mmike> da, pricao si to
<Mmike> to mi nije jasno, nama savrsena radi izvrsno
<Mmike> stovise, isti APN, sve isto
<ivoks> ma nis mi nije radilo kako treba
<Mmike> ja imam tmobile, 20GB prometa za nekih 200 kuna
<ivoks> mobitel mi je cak poceo bacati upozorenja
<ivoks> da neki kurac ne valja s apn-om
<ivoks> zamijenim na drugu tarifu, sutradan, ista lokacija, sve ok
<ivoks> aha, ovi nemaju mastercard
<ivoks> vec samo visu
<ivoks> mmike: al to su samo nagradne milje?
<ivoks> to me ne zanima, tih imam i previse...
<Mmike> ivoks, pojma ti nemam
<ivoks> al bitno da skupljas milje :)
<Mmike> pa skupljam, kad to tak ide :)
<Mmike> nije da mi je to nesh posebno bitno u zivotu :)
<Mmike> to k'o konzum kartica i bodovi :)
<jaizza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQvoil-M2lU
<datase> jaizza: Title: Fat Women Sing a Song, Views: 1522, Rating: 65.714288%
<ivoks> milje su meni jako bitne
<ivoks> ali status milje, ne ove nagradne
<ivoks> sad kad pocnes vise letjeti skuziti ces prednosti :)
<Mmike> nagradne milje su samo za jeftiniju kartu, right?
<jaizza> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_VuLVQVBFA
<datase> jaizza: Title: Humans are awesome, Views: 2066726, Rating: 97.965794%
<jaizza> sam propustila kaj?
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYthI8sVTME
<datase> ivoks: Title: Human Bungee Slingshot - Human Catapult!, Views: 4044758, Rating: 98.51402%
<ivoks> mrzim ponedjeljke
<jaizza> ivoks: zakaj?
<ivoks> telefon ne prestaje zvoniti
<ivoks> i kaj je najbolje
<ivoks> zovu samo domaci klijenti, koji nista ne placaju
<jaizza> :-)
<ivoks> i to ponajvise oni koji ne rade ni petkom
<ivoks> pa onda, ko da u ponedjeljak moraju nadoknaditi kvotu
<jaizza> ivoks: dakle, žališ se jer radiš pro bono ponedjeljkom?
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/snimka-uzasa-sa-160-na-sat-zabio-se-u-polo-u-kojemu-je-bilo-troje-mladih-i-ubio-ih/752231.aspx
<ivoks> ne voziti kroz crveno... :/
<jaizza> da, ovaj se žurio uhvatiti zeleno, a ovo troje krenulo na crveno :-(((
<Mmike> tko je tu kriv?
<ivoks> oba vozaca
<ivoks> cak je ovaj poginuli vise kriv
<hbogner> ivoks, ovo u novom sadu je blizu mene, 100*200 metara
<Mmike> jup, ovaj koji je isao na crveno je kriv, jer je - isao na crveno
<Mmike> al' i ovaj drugi je kriv jer  se zaletio u ovog ispred sebe
<Mmike> bez obzira sto mu je bilo zeleno
<hbogner> frajer se spusatao sa mosta na ravninu pri 160km/h sa 1.1 promila alkohola
<Mmike> nema veze, on je udario, nije on bio udaren
<hbogner> sad gledam svjetla an semaforu tamo, upalilo se crveno za pjesake na onom semaforu i onda je mali auto krenuo
<hbogner> jel mu bilo crveno/zuto/zeleno mogu saznati ako odem tamo i brojim koliko se kundi poslej tog pjesackog se njemu pali koje svjetlo
<hbogner> ali ustvari meni nebitno
<hbogner> ima drugih koji o tome brinu
<Mmike> proso je kroz crveno. nije smio proc kroz crveno. a ovaj drugi se nije smio zaletit u auto na cesti, sve da mu je 505 puta bilo zeleno. (na stranu to sto se vozio 160 i sto je bio pijan, to mu je samo jos putra na glavi, debil). 
<ivoks> ovo sam si uzeo danas - http://www.ubnt.com/unifi
<ivoks> tj., jucer
<ivoks> cekam isporuku
<rut> airmax si trebao uzet
<jaizza> Novi potezi britanskih vlasti protiv beskućnika šokirali su javnost: naime, na prostoru "boljih" gradskih četvrti u Londonu počeli su se pojavljivati "antibeskućnički" šiljci na ulicama - metalni šiljci ugrađeni u pločnik kako bi se beskućnike spriječilo da spavaju na tim mjestima. Zgroženi građani počeli su postavljati fotografije šiljaka na društvene mreže, no drugima je to normalno i ističu da takvu praksu provode i drugi europs
<hbogner> hej vi sto imate mob sa android od 4 pa nadalje jeste razmisljali o fotkanju lokacija kud prolazite?
<hbogner> http://www.mapillary.com/map/im/13/45.79152688022798/15.979700088500978
<hbogner> kolega fotka po zagrebu iz auta
<hbogner> a drugi po sinju pjesice: http://www.mapillary.com/map/im/17/43.702028593035955/16.636406779289246
<hbogner> ivoks, kad si vec na moru mogao bi sad dok nisu guzve :D
<hbogner> moze i sa gopro http://blog.amanzi.org/2014/05/using-gopro-time-lapse-photos-for.html
<jaizza> Drugi najveći švedski grad Goeteborg odlučio je od 1. srpnja testirati šestosatno radno vrijeme za službenike uz zadržavanje kontrolne skupine koja će i dalje raditi osam sati očekujući da će se dokazati da kraće radno vrijeme prati veća produktivnost. Ukoliko se očekivanja potvrde to bi se moglo proširiti na čitavo švedsko društvo, no već sada neki sretni stanovnici toga grada žive taj san od 1.332 radna sata godišnje, piše Wash
<vileni> kod mene puno njih zivi taj san
<vileni> neki su presli i na 5h vrijeme
<hbogner> vileni, ha ha ha, drzavna sluzba
<hbogner> vileni, ti isto stalno nekud putujes, navali i snimaj :D
<vileni> hbogner: nisam se maknuo iz grada skoro 2 mjeseca :)
<hbogner> pa ides svaki dan na posao, znaci putujes :D
<vileni> hbogner: dok vozim ne koristim bas mobitel :)
<vileni> pustim knjigu i pratim cestu :)
<SilverSpace> da ne
<BotaniCar1> hbogner: ne prakticiram mobiteliranje dok vozim.
<hbogner> BotaniCar1, zato postoje nosaci za mob koji ga drze :D
<jaizza> http://www.upworthy.com/a-movie-theater-got-its-audience-to-use-their-phones-so-it-could-teach-them-a-lesson?g=2&c=cur1
<SilverSpace> kaj
<hbogner> montiras bom, pokrenes snimanje i ti vozis dok mob sam snima. 
<hbogner>  *bom=mob
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel se ide :)
<BotaniCar> "Očekuje se da bi Agrokor, nakon izvedbe ugovora, dokapitalizirao Mercator s 225 milijuna eura" .. kaj nije agrokor vec u dugovima do grla ? Jebes mi sve ako bi ja firmi dozvolio da tak trosi dok je duzna drzavi 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to je otplacivanje dugova 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: firma A , koja nema ni lipe i duzna je do grla, kupuje firmu B , koja je isto u dugovima i misteriozno ( novcem posudjenim van drzave) vraca njene dugove ? I, to je ok model poslovanja ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne vraca ljudima koji su to omogucili 
<SilverSpace> sve je to mito 
<SilverSpace> nikad vise dd-wrt
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10464309_665853726797337_5145670919677980836_n.jpg
<ivoks> BotaniCar: agrokorovi dugovi se mogu razlicito interpretirati
<ivoks> BotaniCar: dug, koji nastaje posudjivanjem novaca koji ce se oploditi i dug, koji nastaje posudjivanjem novaca za kupovinu auta, nisu isti dugovi
<ivoks> banke ce rado radit za ovaj prvi, a to je vrsta duga koji agrokor ima
<ivoks> i koliko mi je poznato, agrokor je dobio kredit kakav ni RH ne moze dobiti, od strane banke
<ivoks> pa kada se sve zbroji i oduzme, mozemo mi o agrokoru ovako ili onako, ali ima bolji kreditni rejting od svih ostalih elemenata RH
<ivoks> i njenih gradjana
<ivoks> duznici.porezna-uprava.hr/po/svi/1.html
<ivoks> vise je agrokorova konkurencija duzna, nego li sam agrokor
<ivoks> sto je posebno fascinantno, kada skuzis da je agrokor gotovo jedini u nekim sektorima (poput proizvodnje mlijeka)
<ivoks> fascinira 19. na ovom popisu
<ivoks> ministarstvo znanosti je jedan od najvecih duznika drzavi
<Mmike> a tu tipkas :D
<ivoks> i to na racun doprinosa
<ivoks> o... update za m7
<BotaniCar> Sve stoji kaj si napisao , ivoks. No, iskreno, boli me tuki kakav je agrokorov kreditni rejting ( i , da se ne zavaravamo, nema on rejting, nego je samo - dobra poluga, te stoga nesto vrijedi ljudima s lovom ), mene zanima zasto Strukture na vlasti dozvoljavaju da im netko bude duzan X ( s tendencijom rasta) , a istovremeno mu dozvoljavaju da taj X raste, da se dodatno zaduzuje i - da posluje? Naime, nije agrokor duzan tri dana, pa da
<BotaniCar> Jebes mi sve, ako im ne bi poplijenio SVE, revitalizirao NAMAu pod drzavnom paskom i ako se vec zivi od preprodaje, nek bude drzavno.
<SilverSpace> i propao bi 
<ivoks> da je drzava nesredjena, je
<ivoks> nemoras to meni govoriti :)
<ivoks> da ce zajasit maloga, a velikog nece, i to je uglavnom tocno
<ivoks> al to nema veze s agrokorom :)
<ivoks> da, agrokor ne placa na vrijeme svojim dobavljacima
<ivoks> ali nitko u RH ne placa nista na vrijeme, osim malih
<ivoks> meni je EPH maznuo lovu, doslovno
<ivoks> i sta im mogu? nis... dogovorili se s linicem i ja mogu cuclat palac i plakat
<ivoks> jebes predstecajne nagodbe
<ivoks> 'er, znate kaj, ja bi u predstecajnu nagodbu, duzan sam toliko i toliko i isplatiti cu toliko i toliko ovome i onome, dok ovim drugima necu'
<ivoks> to je predstecajna nagodba u HR
<ivoks> i to je jedan od razloga zasto SDP nikada vise ne smije doci na vlast
<ivoks> HDZ je krao, ali ta se kradja moze procesuirati
<ivoks> ovi su donijeli zakone po kojima je kradja legalna, ako si clan partije
<ivoks> ako nisi, onda ti se kradja ne odobrava
<ivoks> kaj sad ovaj RBA opet komplicira
<ivoks> AUTORIZACIJA TOKENOM (MAC)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> nisi jos spoznao to? :D
<ivoks> jaizza: jeste li zakomplicirali ebankarstvo zbog ovih provala u zadnje vrijeme?
<Mmike> ivoks, prosli sam tjedan rantao o tome kak su jadni :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ma joj... kak cu ja ovo objasniti suvlasniku firme
<Mmike> oprezno :D 
<ivoks> kanadjanin; vec mu je iovak smijesna procedura za placanje
<ivoks> ovo ce samo pogledati i reci 'koji kurac' i odselit
<jaizza> ivoks: zakomplicirali smo prije vijesti o provalama :)
<Mmike> jaizza, lose ste to napravili :/
<ivoks> ma nije tako strasno
<ivoks> al ono...
<ivoks> ne kuzim cemu
<ivoks> jel prvi broj dokaz da imas token?
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> cemu onda drugi?
<jaizza> ivoks: ne znam na kaj točno misliš
<ivoks> ma nije ni bitno
<ivoks> necu jos dugo
<hbogner> mjenjas banku?
<ivoks> pa naravno
<hbogner> i jesi nasao neku koja odgovara?
<ivoks> trenutno je bilo koja
<ivoks> u biti, sad cu ih zivkati, da vidim imaju li njihova internet bankarstva opcije koje mi trebaju
<ivoks> npr., da vidim stanje kreditne kartice
<ivoks> to mi je nevjerojatno da RBA nema
<ivoks> ne mogu vidjeti stanje kreditne u bilo kojem trenutku
<SilverSpace> http://i.imgur.com/PIKCI48.jpg
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: lol
<ivoks> Svim članovima Hrvatske obrtničke komore, za raspolaganje sredstvima po računu obrtnika u Zagrebačkoj banci, izdaje se Visa Obrtnička kartica. Ona je, uz usluge Visa Business Electron kartice, obrtnicima i identifikacijska kartica kojom potvrđuju članstvo u Komori. Također, na prodajnim mjestima partnera programa obrtnik&partner ovom karticom obrtnici stječu pravo na korištenje raznih pogodnosti koje su za njih pripremili partneri programa.
<ivoks> a jel
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: dobar dobar :)
<ivoks> Od sada se e-zabom možete koristiti i na računalima s MAC OS X  operativnim sustavom.
<ivoks> e-zabom  se možete koristiti i na računalima s Ubuntu, Red Hat i SUSE distribucijama Linuxa.
<ivoks> e, to je banka
<ivoks> cak i suse :)
<ivoks> koji koristi valjda samo igustin :)
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> i sve
<Mmike> ivoks, ja ti fakat jos jednom velim 'nemoj u zabu'
<Mmike> sjetio sam se jos jednog biseraja
<Mmike> ugl, htio sam provjeriti kad sam nekome uplatio neku paru - neki dogovor/oklada bila u igri pa sam u tipa 5 godina morao dat 10k kuna
<Mmike> i sad, u arhivi imas zadnjih 18 mjeseci, ili tak nesh
<Mmike> i zovem banku i vele mi 'da, morate doc u poslovnicu'
<Mmike> oso, reko, treba mi promet sa/prema ovom tekucem racunu 
<Mmike> veli zena, nesmijemo vam to dat
<Mmike> i sad, nakon 10 minuta natezanja kaj se smije kaj se nesmije veli zena da mi moze samo izlistati promet cijelog racuna, nemoze filtirati po primatelju/posiljatelju
<Mmike> reko, ok, izlistaj sve
<ivoks> nisi valjda pitao za frendov tekuci :)
<Mmike> ma za svoj
<Mmike> al prema frendovom
<Mmike> i od frendovog
<ivoks> ne moze to nitko
<ivoks> niti smije
<Mmike> kak ne, rba moze :D
<Mmike> kak ne?
<ivoks> mozes na ebankingu
<Mmike> pa to su moji novci
<Mmike> ma moze i u poslovnici krava
<Mmike> samo sto je tulava nesposobna
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> isprinta ona meni sve
<Mmike> oko 60 listova
<Mmike> i veli, to vam je 60 kuna po listu
<Mmike> reko MOLIM?!:)
<Mmike> reko, jel' mozete to u sitnijem fontu isprintati da toga ima manje? :)
<Mmike> onda, zovem rba, fore radi, reko, ja imam kod vas racuin od 2008me, a u idirektu mogu gledati transakcije samo od 2011te, kako da pristupim podacima od prije
<Mmike> vele, kao, moras poslat pismeni zahtjev, pa dobijes to u csvu/xslu/cemu-vec
<Mmike> reko ok, koliko me to kosta?
<Mmike> veli zena - kako mislite - kosta?
<Mmike> pa reko, kolika je naknada
<Mmike> veli zena, pa nema naknade :)
<Mmike> reko, super, hvala
<Mmike> onda sam htio provjeriti kakav tecaj zaba ima 
<Mmike> jer rba ima dost los tecaj
<Mmike> i mosh skinut sa njihovih stranica tecaj za valutu po danu, al' ne za tekucu godinu
<Mmike> za tekucu godinu moras klikat dan po dan
<Mmike> i sad zovem ja baku, reko, treba mi to, da usporedim, htio bih se prebaciti kod vas
<Mmike> veli zena, da, mogu vam ja to isprintati ali - 60 kuna stranica
<Mmike> reko opet - MOLIM? :)
<ivoks> jaizza: zasto svaka banka daje uvid u stanje i promet na kreditnoj, a RBA ne da?
<ivoks> u biti, mogao bi nazvati banku
<Mmike> tak da, vjerojatno ces imat promet po kreditnoj, al' ces imat 1001no drugo WTF sranje
<ivoks> i pickarati ih
<Mmike> inace, tecaj dolara je u zabi redovno bolji nego u rba
<Mmike> jedino sto ti zaba mjesecno uzme oko 100 kuna za vodjenje racuna i sranja, a rba mi uzme, mislim, 15
<Mmike> ivoks, di si vidio ovo za ubuntu i suse za zabu?
<Mmike> http://pljusak.com/meteo.php?stanica=losinjska
<Mmike> 34 C
<Mmike> .weather zagreb
<jaizza> ivoks: to je pitanje za upravu,m ne Å¡ljakera poput mene
<datase> Mmike: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 30.7°C (1:06 PM CEST on June 09, 2014). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 47%. Dew Point: 18.0°C. Pressure: 30.12 in 1020 hPa (Steady). 
<Mmike> .weather hvar
<datase> Mmike: The current temperature in Milna Lucice, Milna, Croatia is 29.1°C (12:54 PM CEST on June 09, 2014). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 47%. Dew Point: 17.0°C. Pressure: 30.06 in 1018 hPa (Steady). 
<ivoks> http://www.zaba.hr/home/wps/wcm/connect/zaba_hr/zabapublic/poduzetnici/poslujte+s+nama/poslujte+internetom/e-zaba
<ivoks> .weather murter
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Pirovac, Pirovac, Croatia is 32.8°C (1:07 PM CEST on June 09, 2014). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 34%. Dew Point: 15.0°C. Pressure: 30.06 in 1018 hPa (Steady). 
<Mmike> .weather delnice
<datase> Mmike: The current temperature in Marcelji, Rijeka, Croatia is 30.2°C (1:01 PM CEST on June 09, 2014). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 39%. Dew Point: 15.0°C. Pressure: 30.12 in 1020 hPa (Falling). 
<Mmike> .weather anchorage
<ivoks> .weather sydney
<Mmike> ivoks, tosh obrt promjenit, ili jamadventures?
<Mmike> ili sve? :)
<ivoks> sve
<Mmike> neznam kak je s temeljnim kapitalom kad mijenjas banku, jel' moras nesh posebno tu, ili?
<ivoks> a jebemu htc i njhove kamere
<ivoks> brijem da cu odsad kupovati motorolu
<ivoks> .weather sydney, australia
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Sydney, New South Wales is 17.0°C (9:00 PM EST on June 09, 2014). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 55%. Dew Point: 8.0°C. Pressure: 30.39 in 1029 hPa (Steady). 
<BotaniCar> .weather sidney
<BotaniCar> .weather sidney, australia
<markosejic> d dan
<dprelec> bok
<igustin> ivoks: FYI - ne koristim Suse na svom laptopu već godinu dana
<igustin> ivoks: s druge strane, iznenađuje me koliko često nalazim instaliran openSUSE na desktopima i laptopima
<igustin> ivoks: također, ne iznenađuje me da tebe to čudi kad oko sebe vidiš samo Ubuntu :P :D
<Mmike> pa, drugo maltene da i ne postoji
<Mmike> uz izuzetak kojeg centosa/gedore
<Mmike> :D
<markosejic> gedora linux
<markosejic> maloprije sam testirao korora linux
<BotaniCar> SuSe je super , wizards for everything ! 
<ivoks> igustin: naj se odmah pjeniti, to je bila zajebancija :)
<ivoks> brb
<jelly> komentar na pauza.hr > Gyros je velik i fin, ali hladan kao srce moje bivše.
<BotaniCar> Truer words were never said
<SilverSpace> oh
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 30.0°C (2:00 PM CEST on June 09, 2014). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 29%. Dew Point: 15.0°C. Pressure: 30.11 in 1020 hPa (Falling). 
<SilverSpace> samo
<jelly> ti bi više?
<SilverSpace> ne bi 
<SilverSpace> taman
<pkiller> gle ovo sad :) .weather poreč, croatia
<pkiller> home/kristian/Share/Marketing/Slike i Opisi App/Klarić/velike slike/A2
<pkiller> /home/kristian/Share/Marketing/Slike i Opisi App/Klarić/velike slike/B4
<pkiller> lol krivi pejst :)
<pkiller> .weatherporeč, croatia
<pkiller> .weather poreč, croatia
<pkiller> Error: Could not retrieve weather for "poreč, croatia".
<pkiller> kuiš ne
<api984> .weather Pula,Croatia
<datase> api984: The current temperature in Astronomical observatory Pula, Pula - Istra, Croatia is 31.1°C (2:36 PM CEST on June 09, 2014). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 36%. Dew Point: 13.0°C. Pressure: 30.09 in 1019 hPa (Steady). 
<pkiller> zagreb osijek pula rijeka dubrovnik zadar split ima sigurno... sve ostalo je možda :)
<rut> iptablesi mogu radit port redirekciju ?
<api984> rut: da
<rut> sintaksa .. jedna linija ili vise ?
<api984> sva sta ide na port 80 prebaci da ide kroz npr. dans guardian ili squid… 
<api984> Google it
<api984> probao i radi ok
<api984> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-port-redirection-with-iptables/
<rut> tnx
<ivoks> .weather Murter
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Pirovac, Pirovac, Croatia is 32.3°C (2:48 PM CEST on June 09, 2014). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 36%. Dew Point: 15.0°C. Pressure: 30.04 in 1017 hPa (Falling). 
<ivoks> nije lose
<infy-> ćao
<ivoks> ovaj infy- sigurno radi u drzavnoj firmi
<ivoks> cim odlazi prije 15h
<rut> a sto tebi fali kad radis sa plaze :)
<rut> sa pogledom na toples cehinje :)
<BotaniCar> Lako je tako, kad mu je shef familija :) 
<BotaniCar> Kad smo kod cehinja, ivoks, kaj nisi rekao jos u petak puknut negdje neku polu NSFW sliku tih istih cehinja, ili jesi, a meni je promakla ? Vidio sam samo onaj smijeh kaj si slikao sa/bez naocala
<rut> ja samo sutim o tome . 
<rut> a je . obecao je da ce dati bolju fotku . 
<jaizza> rutko
<rut> i jos je poziciju za 10m promjenio tj. 10m blize plaze
<rut> sto je jaizza
<jaizza> rut: kad ćeš ti meni dati svoju fotku?
<rut> tamo ti je na fejsu 
<jaizza> rut: slabo se vidi
<rut> eee .. pa .. povecalo 
<rut> pa gledaj 
<jaizza> a da me sfrendaš?
<rut> pa da vidis moje frendice :)
<jaizza> ne bum ljubomorila, časna pijonirska
<rut> razmislit cu 
<rut> muffin sto ti kazes 
<rut> da joj posaljem zahtijev ?
<jaizza> zašto trećeg miješaš u naš odnos? ;-)
<rut> hahahaha
<rut> cek . imam posla . brb
<BotaniCar> Zna on dobro zasto je pitao, kao i zasto ce prihvatiti moje "ma, nemoj, ne isplati se" kao odgovor :) 
<BotaniCar> Ona je vise nego mozes pojesti :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: jel to neka pošalica na moju težinu?
<BotaniCar> Cuj nju, ne bi prepoznala kompliment ni da ga u tanjuru vidi 
<jaizza> one is not amused
<rut> botanicar meni je stari reko davno . sine bolje da ljulja nego da zulja .
<BotaniCar> Nemoj se samo ljutiti, znas da ogladnis kad si ljuta !
<rut> bi ja poslao njoj zahtijev al ona ima katastrofa naziv .. ko to moze pamtit
<BotaniCar> rut: meni je moj stari rekao i neke stvari s kojima se nisam slozio :D
<rut> da cujem koje :)
<rut> mozda se ni ja ne slozim 
<SilverSpace> bemti vraga kaj krivo radim 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: komad
<SilverSpace> jaizza: bok
<SilverSpace> mucim se sa openwrt 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: tko te ljuti?
<SilverSpace> kaj god da upisem u config on i dalje ide na net
<SilverSpace> preko wifi
<SilverSpace> hebo iptables
<jelly> mnogo su ga iskomplicirali sa iptablesima na openwrtuu
<SilverSpace> a pise mi Refuse forward
<SilverSpace> ma skripta i radit ce
<SilverSpace> Any traffic Refuse forward
<rut> pa nije li bridano wifi i lan portovi 
<rut> po defaultu 
<jelly> <asg> I need a sign on the wall that says: "It's been X days since we've had an Ubuntu kernel update" <jpinx> does that number ever make double digits?
<BotaniCar> :) :)
<BotaniCar> rut: rekao mi je da se klonim droge ( doduse, prije nego se propio ) :)
<SilverSpace> rut: nemam ti pojma 
<SilverSpace> mreza mi je strano tjelo :)
<BotaniCar> rut: brijem da su mreze izolirane po defaultu ( openwrt )
<rut> mislim da nisu al nemogu 100% tvridt
<BotaniCar> Tja, pravo mi budi kad nemam remote doma, da provjerim :D
<rut> sad cu vidjet . ima ja tu na poslu jedan sto radim 
<rut> za webcam streaming
<SilverSpace> kaj znaci Physical Settings
<rut> root@OpenWrt:/# ifconfig
<rut> br-lan    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:C5:47:9A:46  
<rut>           inet addr:192.168.2.127  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<jelly> po defaultu je wifi i lan u onom "LAN" segmentu
<rut> znaci wifi ide na lan i obrunto
<jelly> brctl show ce ti reci je li tako
<jelly> bridge name     bridge id               STP enabled     interfaces
<jelly> br-lan          8000.90f65286f8e5       no              eth0
<jelly>                                                         wlan0
<rut> doduse kod mene nema wlan0 jer je wifi disabled
<rut> eto .. rjesili misteriju zasto ide wifi na internet :)
<SilverSpace> da ?
<SilverSpace> i treba ic 
<SilverSpace> ne smije uredaj kojem zabranis ip
<rut> e to je vec znanstvena fantastika zasto tebi neradi :)
<ivoks> jel netko koristi openconnect?
<jaizza> nego
<jaizza> pozdrav
<Mmike> vruce je
<ivoks> ma nije
<jelly> ugodnih 26°C u ofisu, morali smo upalit klimu prvi put ove godine
<ivoks> o joj
<ivoks> ljudi su nekad...
<ivoks> zbilja...
<ivoks> ŠOKANTNA ISPOVIJEST 'Seksala sam se s dupinom. Trljali smo se jedno o drugo, zadovoljavala sam ga i ručno'
<Mmike> vru-ce-je
<Mmike> jesam reko da je vruce?
<Mmike> fakat je vruce
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> jako :D
<jelly> odi se seksat s dupinom
<dodohr> sirena!
<jelly> u moru, jeli
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0oiGI70bmo&index=36&list=PLW068PqLQrtLQo5qvpUBDz42Y8iOWJijH
<datase> jelly: Title: "Sunny" -Robert Mitchum-, Views: 22864, Rating: 98.87324%
<jelly> kolega cuje "let me see your script" u depeche mode rijecima
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeZVRLbnvgg
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: IVANA BANFIĆ (I Bee)   Šumica (Official Music Video), Views: 263643, Rating: 94.8718%
<infy-> ivoks: hahahaha
<infy-> Da barem... mene život sada tek čeka, barem mi tako ljudi govore.
<infy-> Faks i to... jel'.
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4Sn91t1V4g
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Dear Kitten, Views: 5485892, Rating: 98.4917%
<SaKi_Knin> žbok
<SaKi_Knin> imam jedan problem
<SaKi_Knin> ne mogu otvoriti mozilu firefox
<SaKi_Knin> kao da je već pokrenuta
<SaKi_Knin> ali ni pkill je ne zatvori
<SaKi_Knin> opet isto
<SaKi_Knin> u terminalu mi izbaci: (process:3705): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<SaKi_Knin> očajan
<SaKi_Knin> a neće ni synaptc ni skype
<OneKorea> ma stavi windowse i gotovo :)
<SaKi_Knin> ha ha
<SaKi_Knin> F1
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-10
<rut> dj
<ivoks> a jesam biser
<ivoks> narucim long range AP
<ivoks> i onda otkrijem stari wrt54gl negdje u ormaru, stavim ddwrt i slozim ga kao repeater + bridge
<ivoks> tak da sad imam i lan i wlan na udaljenoj 'lokaciji'
<budz0r> j
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! 
<BotaniCar> GLAVOM U BRAZILU, A TIJELOM U DUGOVIMA! :) 
<BotaniCar> lol, cime me internet gadja od jutra :) 
<MmikeDOMA> Butam tutam.
<Mmike> jel' zna netko ,mozda
<Mmike> kojim slucajem
<Mmike> di bi kupio 
<Mmike> za auto, za gepek, nekakvu k'o kutiju koju mogu sastavit/rastavit (ne mora bit plasticna, moze bit i platnena) sa k'o s pretincima nekim
<Mmike> pa kad idem u duckas i  metnem 5 vrecica u auto da mi ne salambajzaju po gepeku neg da ih mogu stavit u tu kutiju
<Mmike> ha? :)
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vi%C3%B1a_del_Mar <- tu kolega zivi i radi
<Mmike> vidi temperature
<Mmike> pa koja je njemu milina
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vi%C3%B1a_del_Mar#Climate 
<Mmike> u biti :D
<drj_cro> jutro
<Mmike> drj_cro, jeste resili ?
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<drj_cro> Mmike: je 31vog,taman kad smo se vratili sa cuge par sati poslje me budi zena :)
<ivoks> Mmike: to je neki novi?
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi ti vidio koliko kise tamo padne?
<ivoks> 480mm
<ivoks> pol metra u mjesec dana
<ivoks> ma zajebi to :)
<ivoks> a pardon, krivo citao...
<ivoks> to je u godini
<Mmike> ivoks, niedbalski, nisam siguran kol'ko novi, starijiii od mene u svakom slucaju
<Mmike> drj_cro, ooooooooooo, znaci, cestitke su in place? :D
<ivoks> a on je isto novi
<Mmike> ivoks, jucer pricam s njim, ve lilik kaj ima, reko' vruce je, za popizdit'. Reko, kak je kod tebe? Veli on, sad ti je oko 10C
<Mmike> reko AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<drj_cro> Mmike: da,thnx :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, pa wokawokawokica :) SuperDuper :) Cek, znaci vec 10 dana ima mladac?
<ivoks> pa na juznoj je polutki
<ivoks> bila neka zena kod nas na turi
<ivoks> iz australije
<drj_cro> Mmike: da, doma je od utorka
<ivoks> al ona je htjela sunca :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ma da, al... kod njega nikad nije preko 30, i nikad nije ispod nule! :D jel' moze bolje? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: moze, kad je ljeti preko 30, a zimi ispod 0
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> jer onda imas i snijeg
<ivoks> i more
<ivoks> to tam lijepo izgleda na fotkama
<ivoks> al to more nije za kupanje
<ivoks> hladno je u pm
<ivoks> a ima i morskih pasa
<Mmike> ma sve 5
<Mmike> meni nema mora do jadranskog
<Mmike> kakvi zanzibari kakvi maldivi kakve kube i pizde materine
<Mmike> al' brate mili tu kad uprzi preko 30, pa nemrem
<ivoks> pa kad nisi na moru, nego si u zagrebu :)
<ivoks> a, proslo je 9
<Mmike> kao, na moru je 20 :)
<ivoks> vrijeme je za otici do plaze
<ivoks> sjesti na kavicu i kroasan
<ivoks> jucer u ducan otisao
<ivoks> kupio brijaci aparat
<ivoks> i vidim da ga je netko otvarao, al rekao im ajde, nek vam bude
<ivoks> platim punu cijenu
<ivoks> danas ga otvorim, a iz njega ispadnu dlake
<ivoks> ne samo to
<ivoks> nego su ispali i dijelovi
<drj_cro> ivoks: bar znas da ga je neko isprobao i da radi :)
<ivoks> ne radi
<ivoks> u tome i je fora
<ivoks> potrgan je
<Mmike> ja brijem da cu kupit britvu
<Mmike> ico ima britvu
<Mmike> na suho sam neki dan lagano potegao po ruci, dlake osle sam tak
<ivoks> meni je ovo za glavu vise nego za bradu
<Mmike> pa to, britva, jos bolje
<Mmike> iako, ja odem frizerki
<ivoks> necu na celavo :)
<Mmike> 40 kuna, sisanje, pranje glave, masazica
<ivoks> nego, di su moji zaposlenici
<ivoks> kasne nesto na posao
<Mmike> mozda su dali otkaz da nit neznas :)
<ivoks> izvoz nam je porastao 8,5%
<ravilov> strajk
<ivoks> to je ziher jer je Mmike poceo raditi za canonical
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> a cek tek kad se uhodam za zbilja :D
<ivoks> ak nisi do sad...
<ivoks> kenny18: kasnis :)
<kenny18> ivoks: znam :(
<kenny18> dobar dan...
<Mmike> ivoks, brijes, beznadezan slucaj?
<ivoks> ma nisi, samo trebas posao malo ozbiljnije shvatiti. nije to hrvatska :D
<ivoks> mene sad muci kaj sam neobrijan
<ivoks> a ovo necu koristiti nego cu vratiti
<ivoks> 600kn za koristeni potrgani brijac... svasta
<vileni> Mmike: imas u bauhausu sklopive plasticne kutije
<Mmike> vileni, znam, od tog sam mintalicu napravio :)
<Mmike> al' te su velike i neprakticne nekak.
<vileni> pa u manju ti nista nebi stalo
<Mmike> vileni, a imas ideju di da cicak kupim?
<Mmike> da mogu fixirat kutiju?
<Mmike> eto, uvalilo mi brazilca u sobu :) Nadam se da hrvatska nece bas JAKO izgubit od brazila :) 
<Mmike> lik se cini nabrijan na nogomet skoro k'o ja na F1 :)
<vileni> dva najdosadnija sporta trenutacno :P
<vileni> Mmike: ovo mozda http://www.links.hr/artikl-410.500.007
<Mmike> tja, ne vole svi larrousse 
<Mmike> ma TO
<Mmike> TO vileni
<Mmike> ljubim te u obrvu mocnu!
<vileni> ako ides po to uzmi i meni jedan :)
<Mmike> idem definitivno
<vileni> platim ti cevap
<Mmike> tocno to hocu!
<drj_cro> ide ko na dors/cluc?
<vileni> da, ako su mi uplatili :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ḑe sliku mintalice 
<Mmike> ima na mom instagramu
<BotaniCar> Ima na cemu ? :) 
<Mmike> http://instagram.com/p/otyOsqrNtR/
<BotaniCar> ne vidim na slici, na cemu ti se druga strana grafulje drzi ? 
<Mmike> neka plasticna letv(ica) samo je grafa naslonjena na nju. moram zalijepit neke 'vodilice' ili nehs, al' i ovak solidno stoji (nije bas da bi, recimo, mogo iz kamjona bacat iste - tipa, ja bacim ti hvatas:)
<BotaniCar> letvica j dosla s milkboxom, vec si imao, ili nekaj trece ? 
<Mmike> ne, kupio
<Mmike> to je neki drek za zavjesu ili tak nesh
<Mmike> jedino kaj nemam su distanceri za plocu koja sad drito sjedi na plastitici
<Mmike> jer ove koji sam kupio su izvor statickog elektriciteta
<Mmike> a cim skuzim kak da izcupam zebeljeznu plocu za maticnu iz starog kucista (nije sarafljena neg je spojena k'o onim fake-zakovicama) cu to stavit ispod
<jaizza> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/usetala-u-galeriju-rasirila-noge-i-postala-vijest-dana-18/752245.aspx
<ravilov> tension bar?
<BotaniCar> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> BotaniCar: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 31.1°C (10:24 AM CEST on June 10, 2014). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 53%. Dew Point: 20.0°C. Pressure: 30.09 in 1019 hPa (Steady). 
<rut> kak to cudo radi . jel dovoljno samo grad navest ?
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: The current temperature in Grobnik, Cernik - Opcina Cavle, Croatia is 28.9°C (10:31 AM CEST on June 10, 2014). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 41%. Dew Point: 14.0°C. Pressure: 30.06 in 1018 hPa (Steady). 
<rut> hahaha
<rut> malo je ovaj zbunjen datase
<rut> .weather osijek / sjenjak
<datase> rut: The current temperature in Grobnik, Cernik - Opcina Cavle, Croatia is 28.9°C (10:31 AM CEST on June 10, 2014). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 41%. Dew Point: 14.0°C. Pressure: 30.06 in 1018 hPa (Steady). 
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj
<rut> .weather osjek
<rut> treba to doradit malo .. 
<rut> .weather nasice
<datase> rut: The current temperature in Miljevci - Ivici, Miljevci, Croatia is 31.9°C (10:40 AM CEST on June 10, 2014). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 33%. Dew Point: 14.0°C. Pressure: 30.09 in 1019 hPa (Steady). 
<rut> .weather vinkovci
<BotaniCar> .weather Осијек
<datase> rut: The current temperature in Osijek - Cepin, Croatia is 30.0°C (10:30 AM CEST on June 10, 2014). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 51%. Dew Point: 19.0°C. Pressure: 30.09 in 1019 hPa (Steady). 
<rut> pitam za vinkovce on mi javi za osijek :)
<BotaniCar> pre-brz si 
<rut> .weather osijek / cepin 
<datase> rut: The current temperature in Grobnik, Cernik - Opcina Cavle, Croatia is 28.9°C (10:31 AM CEST on June 10, 2014). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 41%. Dew Point: 14.0°C. Pressure: 30.06 in 1018 hPa (Steady). 
<rut> ma daj .. hahahahaha
<rut> ugasite to g***no 
<rut> sto je muffincic .. opet cohas j*j* ?
<jelly> teehee. > Vodoopskrbni sustav otoka Visa zasniva se na korištenju vlastitih izvora pitke vode s lokacija „KORITA“ ( bušeni bunari ) te „PIZDICE“ kod Komiže. (http://www.vodovod-vis.hr/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=2&Itemid=2)
<BotaniCar> Ide tko na SmartDays-e sutra ? 
<ivoks> komentar
<ivoks>  JEBATE.....POVIJESNI DAN 10.06.2014 GODINE!.....HRVATSKA OTKRILA INFORMATIZACIJU SUSTAVA.....JUPIIIIIIIII!!!!!.......;) 
<ivoks>  Što ćemo sada sa svim službenicima koji su izdavali te dokumente? Pa, pa proleteri.. 
<ivoks> komentari na vijest o e-gradjanin :)
<ivoks> kvragu, koliko mrava... grizu me non stop
<BotaniCar> Onaj servis koji bu se zlomil cim prvih 100 juzera nakace ? :) 
<ivoks> cjepidlacis
<ivoks> nitko nije rekao da ce biti upotrebljiv
<ivoks> bitna je reklama
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/A+question+for+my+cert+2+exam+in+IT..+Shocker_35dac0_3612620.jpg
<markosejic> hm dobra
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne cjepidlacim nego bjesnim :) I privatno i poslovno se pretplacujem na sve e-servise kojima su se dovili od, valjda, 1995 :) Ni jedan, nikad, nije radio kak treba, a mnoge su imali samo na kratko vrijeme .. valjda radi marketinga. 
<BotaniCar> Uostalom zakaj se objasnjavam, svi sve znaju 
 * BotaniCar ode galamit' na terasu
<markosejic> Santana - Black Magic Woman-Gypsy Queen
<markosejic> hm temperature procesora core049 core1 51
<markosejic> hm temperature procesora core0 46 core1 47
<Mmike> jelly, pizdice su inace - dagnje :)
<Mmike> ivoks, informati... sta? :) daj url, jeboga
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/nema-vise-placanja-biljega-ispunjavanja-zahtjeva-i-cekanja-u-redovima-krece-projekt-e-gradjanin---339715.html
<jelly> nagradno pitanje: na koji nacin ce se gradjanin identificirati i autenticirati, i koliko ce fini trebati da izda par milja client certifikata
<ivoks> Dres Medveščaka i hrvatske reprezentacije izložen u hramu hokeja.
<ivoks> http://www.medvescak.com/khl/bivsi-medvjed-joel-prpic-nagradjen-u-hokejskoj-kuci-slavnih-no1089
<ivoks> When iOS 8 devices look for a connection, they randomize the MAC address, effectively disguising any trace of the real device until it decides to connect to a network.'
<jelly> ivoks: dobra fora
<ivoks> da, zanimljivo
<Mmike> mac filtering,  you no more?
<ivoks> ne, mac filtering ce raditi
<BotaniCar> cek, randomizira MAC? Mora da je veselje kod katalogizacije, za firme u kojima zaposlenici mogu na mrezu spajati svoje uredjaje
<ivoks> kada se pozelis spojiti na mrezu, onda ce prikazati svoj mac
<BotaniCar> aha, cital sam do pola
<ivoks> ali dok skenira mrezu, raditi ce s random macom
<ivoks> dvije curke
<ivoks> u vodi
<ivoks> do koljena
<BotaniCar> SLIKE !!!1
<ivoks> pricaju i suncaju se
<rut> slika
<rut> ajdee 
<ivoks> nije ni do koljena
<ivoks> a gledaju me, ne bi bilo pristojno
<rut> kad nece gledat
<rut> nije ti to ok . onda bolje suti i ne pricaj nam ;)
<ivoks> materinu i flash :)
<rut> daj nam malo plazu snimi da vidimo sto ima 
<ivoks> plaza mi je iza stabla
<ivoks> gledam na vodu
<rut> onda da vidimo kakve je boje more :)
<rut> dalmatinac pa za more kaze voda :) 
<rut> ihh
<rut> odreci ce te se tvoji 
<ivoks> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4ZGyB9dqxjSeWxHUUR3ZVBpSDQ/edit?usp=sharing
<ivoks> damn
<ivoks> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4ZGyB9dqxjSeWxHUUR3ZVBpSDQ/edit?usp=sharing
<rut> jao jao
<rut> dobre 
<ivoks> gle ih sta se mnoze...
<rut> steta da nema tu ispod tebe koja .. u hladu 
<ivoks> pa sad
<ivoks> :)
<rut> sto radis tu pod krovom . ajde na sunce .. dobi malo boje
<ivoks> vidis japan
<ivoks> wifi po cijeloj zemlji
<ivoks> hoces se spojiti? samo upisi id svoje putovnice :)
<rut> nemam putovnicu 
<rut> jel tko sa dx.com uzimao mobitel  ?
<ivoks> http://mashable.com/2014/06/07/japan-passport-wi-fi/
<BotaniCar> Ehh, moramo ivoksu kupiti mobitel s visemegapixelnom kamerom
<rut> jeste muffin 
<BotaniCar> .. ili i sami otici na more 
<rut> dobre su one ovako koliko vidim 
<BotaniCar> brijem da je mobitel za ivoksa jeftinije rjesenje :) 
<markosejic> gledam ovaj gov.hr nista pametno na okp je nesto drugo
<markosejic> nias ima e pass ili token
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/ostala-autooprema/hho-generator-oglas-4674835
<rut> nisu mrsavice .. to je bitno 
<ivoks> ovi nijemci piju od 10 ujutro
<rut> to je dobro . do veceri su pijani a onda im zene nastupaju :)
<ivoks> ahahaha
<ivoks> stavio sam onnu fotku s plaze
<ivoks> s natpisom 'canonical is hiring'
<ivoks> i sad me hrpa ljudi dodala u g+
<ivoks> i jos sam dobio komentare 'cistim podove, kosim travu, stagod'
<rut> jel to ta uvala na murteru di su znali biti pariji svake godine (neznam jel to ima vise al znam da je bilo tamo 2006/7/8 a i prije) ?
<rut> tj. parti
<rut> uvala cigrada .. sad nasao .. jel to di si ti ?
<rut> muffin
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> cigradja je propala
<ivoks> bila je centar svijeta krajem '90ih i pocetkom 2000ih
<ivoks> onda su se zakacili oko plijena
<ivoks> necu zaboraviti kada su auti dolazili iz splita, zadra, sibenika
<ivoks> cesta je bila zakrcena kilometrima
<ivoks> tulumi najbolji na svijetu
<ivoks> i onda lik kupi to dole i napravi kamp
<ivoks> pa jeb... ga munjenog
<ivoks> a ove curke su me vidle da sam ih slikao
<BotaniCar1> De, nemoj raci da su ti sad pice platile .. 
<BotaniCar1> Dovraga, ivoks ne odgovara, mozda su ga malicke otele ! 
<ivoks> nisu, ali su me gledale
<ivoks> i pokazivale prstom
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> sad se brckaju u plicaku
<ivoks> pred menom
<rut> slikeeeeee
<ivoks> odi na porn.com il nesto
<ivoks> ja idem napraviti djir :)
<rut> pa obucene su 
<rut> muffin .. si tu 
<BotaniCar1> Jesam, placem 
<rut> da posaljem jaizzi zahtijev na fejsu ?
<BotaniCar1> Pazi samo da ne zagrizes vise nego mozes progutati :) 
<rut> pa nebrine me to iskreno
<BotaniCar1> Sta pitas onda, dodaj, mozda ima koju zgodnu raspustenicu na frend listi :) Mene samo s matematicarkama upoznaje :) 
<BotaniCar1> ( zgodnim, ali matematicarkama ) :) 
<rut> pa tebi barem matematika ide .. nekuzim .. stvarno te sa takvim upoznaje
<rut> *sta
<BotaniCar1> Vjerojatno mi zeli reci da sam kalkulant , takva ti je ona, sve nesto izokola :) 
<rut> pa bitno da dode do cilja
<rut> sad kako dode nije bitno 
<rut> ;)
<infy-> Dobar dan
<rut> svaki dan
<BotaniCar1> o/
<rut> sto je ono na ips.posta.hr 10805 Zagreb CUV (jel to carina u posti) ?
<infy-> neka neka
<infy-> 1 gb ažuriranja jučer... uh.
<rut> 1085 CUV = carina uvoza 
<markosejic> pozz svima
<rut> pozz marko
<markosejic> sta ima ljudi
<rut> ceka se 16h
<markosejic> aha za placu
<rut> za doma ici :)
<markosejic> ja cekam postar u zasjedi d mi donese od zeta karticu
<rut> ako nece danas sutra ce 
<markosejic> moram jos u opcinu ici da vidim jel odmah imam besplatno ili moram napuniti s kuponom od 120 kn
<rut> ?
<markosejic> kao nezaposlen ne znam hocer mi racunati sto sam bio i prije na birou
<markosejic> treba biti 3 mj da imas pravo na besplatan prijevoz
<BotaniCar1> SayWhat, nemas pravo na besplatan pokaz dok ne prodje 3 mjeseca od otkaza ? A, na intervjue u medjuvremenu nek ides pjesice ? :) 
<jelly> hm, zasto je gov.hr "gov" a ne "drzava" ili "uprava" ili nesto
<hbogner> vruuuuceeeee
<Mmike> hbogner, indeeeeed
<Mmike> jos malo pa cu bit gol gol gol ;D
<hbogner> a da tek vidis cure na faksu i po gradu, jaooo
<hbogner> cure/zene
<Mmike> hbogner,  a dobro
<Mmike> jesi ti vidio sto je ivoksu receno?
<Mmike> ili se namjerno radis toshan? :)
<hbogner> to mene pitas?
<hbogner> toshan?
<hbogner> ako mene pitas nisa vidio sto je ivoksu receno
<jelly> toša
<hbogner> tako mi se jedan profesor zove :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> o joj apisu
<ivoks> ima mpretinac aplikacija za android
<ivoks> to je za ovaj egradjani
<ivoks> koja ima login, preko aaiedua
<ivoks> i kad kliknes 'login', on samo stoji
<ivoks> tu bi se sad trebao otvoriti browser, ali... tko ce to isprogramirati
<Mmike> hbogner, fotke, fotke fotke
<hbogner> Mmike, nsfw :D
<Mmike> I worked p0rn, it's asfw for me :)
<hbogner> a i ti mislis da je meni u tom trenutku mobitel na pameti
<hbogner> fotka nemoze docarati trodimentionialnost i pokrete guze u pripijenim tajicama
<hbogner> to je onaj zen trenbutak kad prestanes pricati i pogled je zakljucan na metu
<hbogner> motion control i stabilizacija na 100%
<SilverSpace> opet zene na ...
<hbogner> tracking
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pa necu o formuli
<hbogner> :D
<vileni> bar netko
<BotaniCar1> hbogner: ne budi zao dok ispijas juice i gledas skladne pokrete zdjelice malicke u pink tajicama 
<Mmike> hbogner, to ti hoce rec - ne seri neg fotkaj i salji nam slike
<hbogner> he hje he
<hbogner> istina, ovako ispadam djubre :(
<jelly> a onako ispadas stari perverznjak koji slika curke
<rut> jelly .. :(
<SilverSpace> hbogner: a da :)
<rut> a te curke bi volio vidjet na slici :)
<rut> ih 
<SilverSpace> nema nis bolje od vrucek crnog kruha iz lokalne pekare
<hbogner> jelly, nikako na zelenu granu
<hbogner> jedino da pitam cure jel se mogu slikat s njima :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> grr
<ivoks> wohooo
<hbogner> zagori mi rucak dok tu s vama pricam o dobrim guzama
<ivoks> mogu vidjeti poreznu karticu :)
<ivoks> i veli da sam duzan :D
<ivoks> pa kak, jebemu...
<ivoks> aha...
<ivoks> to je ovo sto su mi, u 6. mjesecu, poslali obavijest da od 4. mjeseca trebam placati 'ovoliko'
<hbogner> ah jel ti to neko drzavno tjelo poslalo to?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> pretinac.gov.hr
<Mmike> ivoks, to vidis za obrt, il' za feermu?
<ivoks> za sebe
<ivoks> prema oibu
<ivoks> jebem ih s popupima
<ivoks> zanimljivo, prije 10 dana sam bio u preplati
<ivoks> a sad sam duzan
<ivoks> cudni su putevi drzavni
<jelly> norveska ne koristi gov poddomenu za drzavnu upravu
<BotaniCar1> Znaci da si ziv, money flows ! :) 
<ivoks> Za pojašnjenje stavaka na porezno knjigovodstvenoj kartici potrebno je obratiti se nadležnoj ispostavi Porezne uprave.
<jelly> cek, to nije isto kao PK kartica?  Meni tu nece prikazati nista
<ivoks> pkk
<ivoks> koji lukavci
<ivoks> veli da sam duzan
<ivoks> jer nisam uplatio potrazivanja nastala 16.6.
<ivoks> i onda je netko pitao kak drzava dopusta da netko bude duzan
<SilverSpace> recite vi kaj god hocete ali meni ovo opako izgleda http://is.gd/1Hryod
<ivoks> pa oni ti racunaju kamate na potrazivanja iz buducnosti! :D
<ivoks> e-usluge.hzzo.hr koristi neispravni sigurnosni certifikat.
<ivoks> dobro...
<ivoks>  The resource you have requested is secured by Access Manager WebSEAL. 
<ivoks> ok
<hbogner> mene taj link baca na http://www.iis.net/
<BotaniCar1> TAKODJE, DE CIJELI URL,PLIZ
<BotaniCar1> pardn maj kapz
<hbogner> http://e-usluge.hzzo.hr/
<BotaniCar1> bas sam bleso, samo https:// ispred
<hbogner> aha, http otvara onaj iis.net  a https daje 
<hbogner> 403 - Forbidden: Access is denied.
<hbogner> You do not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials that you supplied.
<SilverSpace> kaj
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: nije neispravan, samo nije trusted :) Izdao ga je cezih, jos vrijedi, vec to je miljama daleko od onog na sto smo navikli :D
<ivoks> e-domovnica :)
<BotaniCar1> hbogner: vise ti ni ne treba, sad mozes pogledati detalje certifikata
<ivoks> e-rodni list
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar1> \o/
<ivoks> ne zajebavam se
<ivoks> korisnicke upute imaju upute kako pristupiti korisnickim uputama
<ivoks> (tim istim koje citam)
<jelly> mozda zato sto su pdf koji se moze isprintat?
<ivoks> mozda
<jelly> mudrica
<jelly> previse vruce za razmisljat
<ivoks> ajde, ajde
<ivoks> nije lose
<ivoks> korak naprijed
<ivoks> jos da je sve povezati...
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/images2/Clipboard01rucacrometo4.jpg
<SilverSpace> bemti 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/cinilo-se-kao-da-je-dosao-kraj-svijeta-strasno-nevrijeme-u-njemackoj-sest-mrtvih/752447.aspx
<dodohr> On dolazi
<BotaniCar1> http://static.fjcdn.com/gifs/What+are+they+feeding+birds+these+days_fd7bfb_3612341.gif
<SilverSpace> priroda dolazi po svoje
<dodohr> On dolazi
<SilverSpace> vrag je vec odavno doso 
<dodohr> vrag je odnio salu
<jelly> REPENT https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyhrYis509A
<datase> jelly: Title: Aqua - Barbie Girl, Views: 127512246, Rating: 92.326794%
<rut> kak moze sto gledat ? mlade curice ?
<SilverSpace> kaj
<hbogner> kmeee, moram nazad van na sunce :(
<SilverSpace> da curice gledat
<hbogner> eh, da bar
<hbogner> al mozda ih bude usput :D
<BotaniCar1> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/10366157_693516117388086_6365672123306996748_n.jpg # did you get my nude pic ( SFW ) 
<rut> idem doma
<BotaniCar1> Kak prije 16, si i ti u drzavnom preduzecu ? :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: kad cemo na pivce
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: vikend ? 
<hbogner> da samo znas :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: kaj si doma vikend
<BotaniCar1> Morao bi biti
<SilverSpace> ja sam ovaj vikend slobodan 
<BotaniCar1> Aj, bumo se jos dogovorili f petek, stigne se jos nekaj shebat' do onda
<SilverSpace> drugi od srijede odoh na more
<rut> jos sam tu 
<rut> a dosao sam 20min ranije
<rut> pa molim ljepo
<BotaniCar1> Ja, kad dodjem ranije na posao, dodjem sebi na stetu, nemam ugovoreno klizno radno vrijeme :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: moze dokotljam se do tebe 
<BotaniCar1> Ionak si pio kavu prvih pol sata :) 
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: ic ej dil
<ivoks> e jeb... ti sysadmin-cn
<SilverSpace> valjda nece kisa
<jaizza> komad
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj ne valja :) nije za jest
<SilverSpace> jaizza: oj kak si kaj 
<jaizza> mah, posla preko glave danas
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kod tebe?
<SilverSpace> nis malo se hladim 
<SilverSpace> i pakujem torbu za na more :)
<SilverSpace> tjedan dana unapred
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> mi smo planirali u subotu 
<jaizza> ali čini mi se da i ne bude
<SilverSpace> mozes onda na pivce sa BotaniCar1 i menom :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kad se ide?
<SilverSpace> kad se dokotrljam do sesveta za vikend 
<SilverSpace> jos se moramo dogovoriti
<SilverSpace> v petek
<jaizza> u petak se dogovarate?
<jaizza> misliš da bude mogao? :-D
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ja ti odmah kažem upfront, rijetko kad sam za vikend free 
<jaizza> :-|
<SilverSpace> moras vrt pleviti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> obruT: znas tvrtka delaca?
<jaizza> to bih trebala i preko tjedna
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/hokej/medvescak-doveo-pojacanja-krog-i-haydar-ponovo-zajedno-370528?from=preview
<obruT> ivoks: ne zvuci mi ime poznato
<Mmike> http://pljusak.com/meteo.php?stanica=losinjska
<Mmike> 37
<ivoks> obruT: a vladimir sac?
<Mmike> obruT, a Vladimir Sac?
<Mmike> Å ac u biti
<SilverSpace> obruT: vreca se jos lufta na striku stara vec pizdi da nema di ves objesit :)
<obruT> ne znam ni tog vladu ;)
<obruT> SilverSpace: e fakat... mozda bi mogo sutra pokupit, danas sigurno ne stignem :)
<ivoks> https://www.linkedin.com/pub/tvrtko-delac/1/746/236
<Mmike> obruT, dobro, jel' znas ti ikog od tamo? :)
<Mmike> mislmi, jel' ti opce radis za tu firmu?
<ivoks> mulja
<ivoks> prima naknadu s burze
<ivoks> a tu prodaje kak radi za t-com
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> demit, otkriven sam :)
<obruT> taj Tvrtko je IT-jevac
<obruT> dakle sasma druga ekipa, sasma drugi svijet
<obruT> nismo bas kompatibilni po uvjerenjima :)
<jaizza> http://topinfopost.com/2014/06/09/60-rare-photos-will-destroy-everything-you-knew-about-the-past
<obruT> za tog Sac-a sam u biti cuo, ali isto IT-jevac :)
<obruT> jaizza: ova s B.G.jem je legendarna :) vidis kak im se smije :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma nemas frke samo te podsjecam :)
<jaizza> obruT: (Y)
<jaizza> lol za studoše https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10303743_10204137101569204_8234914513299113950_n.jpg?oh=e0b7b424c49a1c2a72368092d2e87edd&oe=541723C8
<jaizza> doduše i ja pripremam neki certifikat
<jaizza> moglo bi se i meni dogoditi
<obruT> mysql je smece
<hbogner> vruuuce vani
<hbogner> na kraju nisam ni moroa ici :(
<SilverSpace> ko vuce
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/39787/kraj-parkinga-auto-skole
<jelly-home> RIP Rik Mayall
<jelly-home> .wc osijek, croatia
<datase> jelly-home: Current weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 84°F / 29°C (Heat Index: 85°F / 29°C); Humidity: 48%; Pressure: 30.04in / 101.7kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Variable, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 45 mins, 54 secs ago
<MmikeDOMA> "Izvori kažu da je Vedran Mornar najizgledniji kandidat za novog ministra prosvjete, iako se pregovaralo s nekoliko stručnjaka. "
<MmikeDOMA> Svasta.
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/39791/navijacki-kupus
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-11
<ivoks> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<ivoks>  Iako se po društvenim mrežama priča da je riječ o selfieju, zapravo je riječ o fotografiji na granici selfieja jer u trenutku slikanja pilot nije držao fotoaparat u ruci.
<ivoks> ...
<ivoks> mislim da je vrijeme za treci svjetski rat i uklanjanje bolesne populacije drustva
<ivoks> ...
<BotaniCar> Kad bi bar mogli garantirati da ce nestati oni koji su fakat beskorisni :) I biti umjereno siogurni da prezivjeli nece pomrijeti od zaraze izazvane prljavim telefonima :) 
<api984> .weather Pula,Croatia
<datase> api984: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 84°F / 29°C (Heat Index: 85°F / 29°C); Humidity: 48%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ne, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 7 mins, 41 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 88°F / 31°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 84°F / 29°C; (1 more message)
<ivoks> dobio sam mail s pitanjem:
<ivoks> kada je otprilike uključena usporedba slanja e-maila sa bazom e-maila?
<ivoks> er, sta?
<jelly-home> takvima copy/pasteam nesto poput <dpkg> If you have a question, just ask! For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Debian version ___. When I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___."
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jelly-home> ak je mail, pitam ih sto ne radi i 4 obavezne stavke ako se radi o slanju maila (adresa posiljatelja, adresa primatelja, vrijeme slanja do u minutu, koristeni smtp server)
<ivoks> ja ne razumijem pitanje, jebo me stagod
<jelly-home> ne isplati se nagadjati sto je pjesnik htio reci
<jelly-home> mozda pita za neka ogranicenja, provjeru validne adrese posiljatelja, mozda su u sumi, u svakom slucaju valjda postoji konkretan razlog zasto to pita i to treba traziti
<ivoks> o, mirku dugo nismo vidli :)
<mirka> cak dva dana :))
<Mmike> Jos danas i sutra
<Mmike> Jos samo danas, a mozda i sutra.
<SilverSpace> jaooooo
<SilverSpace> ke
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<SilverSpace> jutro i tebi 
<SilverSpace> bit ce vruce
<ivoks> jelly-home: mislio se na vrfy
<ivoks> odnosno, neprimanje poste koje u from polju ima izmisljenu lokalnu adresu
<jelly-home> niko normalan ne koristi ni pruza VRFY
<ivoks> za lokalne adrese
<jelly-home> ivoks: dakle, provjera validne adrese posiljatelja
<BotaniCar> :) Al, on je to procitao na internetzima 
<jaizza> sva sreća pa sam sama u uredu trenutno jer je*em IBMu sve po spisku vrlo glasno :-(
<BotaniCar> Odi sa mnom na okrugli stol, bu i IBM ekipa tamo ! :) 
<Mmike> jaizza, sad znas kako se osjecaju RBA korisnici :D
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ne sexam se za vrijeme radnog vremena osim virtualno
<jaizza> Mmike: sad znaš zakaj je usluga kakva je :-)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: nije to svedski stol nego okrugli. Uz to, hrana nije sex ! 
<ravilov> <jaizza> ne sexam se za vrijeme radnog vremena osim virtualno  <-- radis za porn.com?
<BotaniCar> ONA *JE* porn.com !!1
<BotaniCar> Haha , kakav recept za muffine: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1421496088135257 
<jaizza> ravilov: bi me potražio ako radim?
<ravilov> ne
<jaizza> ravilov: kakve koristi onda imaš od te informacije? :-)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: imam kurkume, di se kupi meso gazele?
<jaizza> BotaniCar: moji muffini s nutellom su bolji
<BotaniCar> jelly :) Mislim da ju moramo sami uloviti, nije specificirano :) 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: izjasniti cu se , kad probam 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: možda da probaš naručiti kod mesara..
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kad probam ? 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: nije imal ni srnetine , dze da ga gazelu zicam ? 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: pa gle, dofuraj ženu i dete jedan dan na roštilj pa će da napravimo i desert ;-)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: lako ti se sad nuditi za ice i pice, kad ides na more ! :) Aj ponovi dok se vrnesh 
<markosejic> d dan
<jaizza>  Error
<jaizza> 	"\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n\r\n
<jaizza> \r\n
<jaizza> \r\n\r\n
<jaizza> \r\n\r\n"
<jaizza> IBM rules
<jaizza> Unable to load /support/knowledgecenter/api/taxonomy/facets?locale=en status:504
<ivoks> nda...
<ivoks> hub3
<jaizza> klik na link 
<jaizza> Our apologies…
<jaizza> The page you requested cannot be displayed
<jelly-home> kaj je ibm skrivio
<BotaniCar> http://www.vecernji.hr/moje-zdravlje/reci-mi-kakve-su-ti-boje-oci-a-ja-cu-ti-reci-sve-sto-trebas-znati-o-sebi-943916 # ak' imate plave/zelene oci, mozete vise popiti. Science ! 
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj sad, nesh kikat ovu RBAovku, vid' kak sranja radi!
<Mmike> E, jel' i kod vas vruce?
<Mmike> Tu je jako vruce.
<Mmike> Bojim se da ce kasnije bit jos vise vruce. 
<Mmike> Fakat je, well... vruce.
<ivoks> a da fakat
<BotaniCar> Tu je jako vruce 
<markosejic> o u Zg je pakleno
<BotaniCar> Ako ju kiknes, nece se znati sama vratiti :) 
<Mmike> rba virus, lol :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nekako imam filing dash ti bit kriv :0
<ravilov> sta je vruce? di?
<jelly-home> na balkonu
<markosejic> ja sam isao do ducana skuhao se
 * BotaniCar zgasi jaizzi ssh pristup na sever 
<jelly-home> tak je to na 26°C!
<markosejic> kod mene na laptopu pise 27 
<BotaniCar> Se moze u garazi na cvjetnom platiti SMSom ? 
<ivoks> Mmike: kad se maknemo s RBA, onda cemo staviti permban na *rba.hr
<ivoks> Intencija operacije u DUUDI-ju, prema neslužbenim informacijama, jest omogućiti tvrtkama koje imaju znanja i novca, ili samo novca, da jednom takvom “najpoznatijem nautičkom sustavu na Mediteranu, zacijelo i u svijetu”, kako se tvrtka hvali na svojoj web stranici, vrate stari sjaj.
<ivoks> dudij
<ivoks> ili samo novca
<ivoks> jer novac vraca sjaj, ne znanje
<ivoks> "Vi pošaljite mail ponovno pa čekajte odgovor"
<ivoks> jer mailovi su kao telefon... ako propustis, neces dobiti
<obruT> i tak... reze se u firmi na svemu, na placama
<obruT> al bitno je da smo svi dobili navijacke majice
<obruT> i kao sutra bi trebali doci na posao u njima
<obruT> mos mislit
<markosejic> ma ja sam sada zvao za buraza tamo gdje sam radio na moru i kod njih kriza nece primati toliko sezonaca
<Mmike> gle, jaiza se fakat nije vratila jos :)
<Mmike> ivoks, sad se ljuti na tebe :)
<ivoks> kriza?
<Mmike> je, kriza je
<ivoks> ja sam vec poduplao promet od prosle godine :)
<Mmike> uz ovakvo vrijeme, fakat je kriza
<ivoks> problem je u glavama ljudi
<ivoks> gledam ekipu ovdje u dalmaciji
<BotaniCar> ja ne kuzim, kakve veze ima nasa ( umjetna ili ne ) kriza , s dolaskom gostiju ?
<ivoks> mentalni sklop se nije promijenio otkako su imali 5 godina
<ivoks> tada su sjedili uz ulicu i prodavali skoljke
<Mmike> obruT, aaaaaaaahahahahahahahhaha :)
<ivoks> a to rade i sad, na isti nacin, samo nisu skoljke vec majice
 * Mmike je isto k'o klinac prodavao skoljke :)
<ivoks> nitko da bi radio neki kurac, samo sjede
<Mmike> i to za masnu paru, ako se dobro sjecam
<BotaniCar> obruT: imate i penale ako se krivo obucete ? Kaj se desi ako obuces Brazilsku majcu ? 
<ivoks> ja se s gradjevinarima moram natezati da zavrse zid
<ivoks> jedan jedini jebeni zid
<markosejic> moj buraz bi radio ali gdje
<Mmike> ivoks, a sto je s onima sto rade k'o konji i opet nemaju?
<ivoks> poceli u 3. mjesecu, a nista
<ivoks> Mmike: rad i snaga nisu isto
<Mmike> rade puno, hocu rec
<ivoks> raditi ne znaci i nesto napraviti
<Mmike> od jutra do sutra
<markosejic> izgleda da ce opet morati ici u Istru U ljevaonicu
<Mmike> i naprave
<Mmike> al' nemaju
<Mmike> takvih je ipak vecina u .hr
<ivoks> mozes ti od jutra do sutra nositi kamen s jednog kraja dvorista na drugi
<ivoks> iskljuciti mozak
<ivoks> i super ti je
<Mmike> a mislim
<ivoks> al nemas
<Mmike> znas o cem pricam :)
<ivoks> znam samo da gledam koku, ova ima manje od 30 :)
<Mmike> nisi li ti skoro pred zenidbu? :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mislim da mmike misli na "working poor" 
<ivoks> ma joj
<ivoks> dosta mi je tog radim a ne zaradim
<ivoks> sta, zaradilo bi se prvu godinu
<ivoks> mater ti
<ivoks> slusam onog blogera na nedu2
<Mmike> to je zato kaj ne vidis, tj, ne kuzis kakve ljudi bedove imaju
<ivoks> pa se smije na 1600kn
<ivoks> da sam bar ja radio za 1600kn prve tri godine kad sam radio
<BotaniCar> A cuj, cinjenica je da golema vecina radnih mjesta ( znaci, poslovi koji nekom nesto vrijede) ne donosi radniku dovoljno novca da mu input bude veci od outputa 
<Mmike> gledas nu2 :) to je fakat respektabilna emisija :)
<ivoks> zaradjivao bi 8x vise nego sto jesam
<Mmike> zash sam ja prestao raditi sa .hr?
<Mmike> zato sto nitko ne placa
<Mmike> to je modus operandi
<ivoks> to je nes drugo
<Mmike> ee sad, ja imam srecu da mogu/znam to sto mogu/znam, pa ne radim sa .hr
<Mmike> a sto s onima koji nemaju tu srecu/
<ivoks> a proizlazi iz istog mentaliteta
<Mmike> oni su debili, jel, jer se nisu nacil tome sto ja znam?
<ivoks> svi samo sjede i cekaju da bude bolje
<ivoks> ukljucujuci i vladu :)
<Mmike> da, ali
<Mmike> to nije istina
<Mmike> ne sjede svi, nit cekaju da im bude bolje
<Mmike> stovise, vecina ih ne sjedi
<Mmike> iako je ZNATNA kolicina notornih ljencina
<ivoks> pa naravno da nisu svi
<ivoks> vec vecina
<ivoks> i to je tak
<ivoks> i ne mozes me uvjerit
<ivoks> jer gledam ljude kak rade
<Mmike> ma di gledas?
<ivoks> u koju god drzavnu instituciju udjem, to su sve notorni debili
<ivoks> svi do jednog
<ivoks> ne znaju si dupe obrisat
<markosejic> za odrisat dupe 5 obrazaca ispuniti
<Mmike> pa nije u drzavnoj upravi vecina zaposlenih u hr
<Mmike> (iako, jebote, malo im fali :) )
<ivoks> ali je :)
<Mmike> ma nije
<BotaniCar> Mmike: paaa ... 
<Mmike> nijt nit blizu
<markosejic> naj jaci su mi na borou svi nadrkani
<markosejic> birou
<ivoks> vise je ljudi koji primaju placu/naknadu iz proracuna nego li onih koji uplacuju
<ivoks> do tog smo stupnja dosli prosle godine
<Mmike> bla i tra
<Mmike> ljudi nemaju para
<Mmike> jer para - nema
<ivoks> valjda svjetski fenomen
<ivoks> pa naravno da nema
<Mmike> da ima para onda bi ljudi trosili paru
<ivoks> kada se firmama ne da da stvaraju
<Mmike> a za to nije kriva regica na placu
<ivoks> nego ih se cijedi za crkavicu koju se onda daje ljudima
<Mmike> kaj ima polja i luka i motike i ona radi
<Mmike> dize se u 5
<ivoks> njoj je dobro
<Mmike> ode spavat u 9
<Mmike> njoj je kurac dobro
<Mmike> jer jedva prezivljava
<ivoks> njoj je dobro
<ivoks> tak su njeni zivjeli
<ivoks> i jos gore
<Mmike> ne, tebi i meni je dobro
<Mmike> njoj nije dobro
<obruT> jel zna tko covjeka s nickom "kzendra" s njuza ?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mislim da ga ja poznam
<Mmike> ircao je nekad
<obruT> sta taj radi u zivotu ? :)
<Mmike> snalazi se? :D
<Mmike> pojma nemam
<Mmike> zasto je taj brz tako URNEBESNO spor :/
<obruT> ne znam zasto sam ja mislio da je on neki IT-jevac ili sto vec
<ivoks> danas sam razgovarao s likom iz kine
<Mmike> obruT, mislim da ne :)
<obruT> pa sad vidim da vozi neka interventna kola :)
<ivoks> i oboje smo se slozili da ljudi seru i kukaju, a nikad si nisu mogli priustiti sto danas mogu
<Mmike> sad nadji i nekog iz portugala
<Mmike> pa da budete jos slozniji
<Mmike> tak sam ja dosao raditi u SMS firmu
<Mmike> i onda su mi rekli da imaju SMS sexy chat
<Mmike> i ja reko, al' tko ce to koritsiti danas kad ima internet i chat i porno chat i sve
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kad smo kod toga , mislim da ti na linkedinu jos pise da tam delas :) 
<Mmike> onak, reko, to nema smisla
<Mmike> uopce, tko ce slat poruke za bilo kakav kurac, osim ako nije masna nagradnjaca u igri
<Mmike> jer, gledam iz svoje perspektive
<Mmike> a zaboravljam da u .hr (to je bilo 2005te recimo) jedva 20% ljudi koristi internet
<Mmike> i sexy sms chat je bila MASNA stvar
<Mmike> preko pola poruka koje smo radili su bili od tog sranja
<ivoks> joj...
<Mmike> tak isto meni nije jasno KAKO ljudi mogu glasati za HDZ
<Mmike> ono, kaj su gluppi?
<ivoks> i moja baka danas ima adsl modem u kuci
<Mmike> i jesu, ali ja se ne druzim s njima
<ivoks> no to nije bitno
<ivoks> jer to su nove tehnologije
<ivoks> pogledaj tv
<Mmike> ja se druzim s ogranicenim brojem hrvata koje sam JA SAM izabrao i koji nikako nisu glupi
<markosejic> jbg ljudi ne misle glavom
<ivoks> danas ti je smijesno ako kuca nema barem jedan tv u boji
<Mmike> i ne kuzim koliko u biti ima neobrazovanih ljudi u .hr
<ivoks> cak je i flat screen postao vise-manje normalno
<ivoks> hrana
<ivoks> pitaj si starce koliko su cesto meso jeli
<Mmike> tak i ti kad brijes da 'posla ima' i 'ti si narastao u dvije godine' ignoriras cinjenicu da u biti nemas pojma o cem se radi jer ne vidis cijelu sliku
<ivoks> danas se prezderavamo mesom
<Mmike> (nit ju moras vidjeti, imho)
 * Mmike se, molim lijepo, ne prezsderava, nego umjereno uziva!
<Mmike> moram na wc
<Mmike> imam neki problem za rijesit tamo
 * obruT je u zadnjih 8 mjeseci meso jeo samo jednom i to malo piletine
<markosejic> ja vecinom piletinu
<ivoks> obruT: ali to je zbog odredjenih okolnosti
<ivoks> e vidis...
<markosejic> najjeftinija je
<ivoks> prije samo 50 godina, meso se jelo 2 put mjesecno
<ivoks> danas lezi po podu u gradovima
<BotaniCar> ( ako nisi imao srece pa su bile kakve karmine/svatovi ) :D
<ivoks> imamo abnormalne kolicine svega
<ivoks> ne znamo kud bi sa sobom
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ima svega, ali si ljudi mogu priustiti samo da gledaju izloge , ili kupe za posudjen novac
<ivoks> i zato smo nesretni, nicemu vise ne tezimo
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa i ja slinim pred izlogom aston martina
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti pritom nisi gladan
<ivoks> al mene moj stari gleda, koji je vlasnik tvornice
<markosejic> ja idem u ducan samo da uzmem sta trebam
<ivoks> i veli, kad sam ja bio tvojih godina, nisam si mogao priustiti auto kakav ti sad imas
<ivoks> ni sanjati o njemu nije mogao
<ivoks> tak da
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ja ti dajem usporedbe na razini dijete-roditelji
<ivoks> hoces usporedbu s mojom sestrom?
<markosejic> meni je samo da zaradim da si kupim stan da imam svoje
<ivoks> koja je samo 14 godina mladja
<BotaniCar> ivoks: auti su pred 50 g bili znacajno luksuznija roba, ako bacate usporedbe, drz'mo se mesa i svakodnevnih stvari onda/danas
<ivoks> ok, je li hrana za djecu bila luksuz?
<markosejic> da mogu kako se kaze plunuti kroz svoj prozor
<ivoks> ono sto sam ja jeo kao beba i ono sto je moja sestra jela, nije za usporedbu
<markosejic> pljunuti
<BotaniCar> AFAIK, gotove hrane nije bilo . 
<ivoks> u jugi nije bilo niceg
<ivoks> ni pelena
<ivoks> ni jebene coca cole u limenci
<ivoks> gledali smo to kao ne znam kaj
<markosejic> bile su krpene pelene
<ivoks> sugavu colu u limenci
<BotaniCar> i, ivoks, je, mnogima je nahraniti dijete nemoguca misija. Potrazi nedavne novinske napise koliko djece u skolu dolazi gladno i jedini obrok im je tamo 
<BotaniCar> velim ti da sad ima svega, ali za gleadt' 
<BotaniCar> **gledat'
<ivoks> BotaniCar: prije 30 godina, to je bila vecina!
<BotaniCar> ivoks: i sad je, ali se ne smije pisati
<ivoks> ja sam jeo samo u skoli ko klinac
<ivoks> nije... danas svaki klinac ima mobitel :)
<BotaniCar> ima kitu, takve samo bolje primjetis
<ivoks> studenti dolaze na faks u autima
<ivoks> ne velim da svi imaju
<ivoks> ali vecina ima
<ivoks> da, ima teskih slucajeva
<BotaniCar> Mislim da gledas samo isjecak populacije koji ide u prilog tvojoj "istini" ( ok, ja radim isto) 
<ivoks> to uopce nije sporno
<ivoks> ali prije je vecina bila teski slucaj
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> gledam djecu u selu koje se zove murter
<ivoks> imaju vise nego sam ja imao, a odrastao sam u selu koje se zvalo zagreb
<ivoks> i, srecom, za razliku od djece u zagrebu, ova se jos uvijek igraju pod suncem, a ne pod tvom
<markosejic> jbg danas klinci nemaju respekt prema starijima
<BotaniCar> Ni prema sebi :) 
<ivoks> evo, gledam ovo odmaraliste sindikata
<markosejic> kad sam ja bio klinac nisi smjeo ni zinuti nekome nesto
<ivoks> to je bio izvor kuge za vrijeme juge
<ivoks> a sad je pristojno odmaraliste
<ivoks> jos su samo konobari ostali u plavo/bijelim odijelima :)
<ivoks> a tebe u borosanama :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj nije zakon o zastiti na radu trebao odavno izbaciti borosane iz upotrebe na poslu ?:D
<markosejic> he he
<ivoks> pa vidis o cem mi pricamo
<ivoks> o zastiti na radu
<ivoks> o tome da se mora imati kaciga
<markosejic> ode ljudi 
<ivoks> o tome da stol radnika mora biti te i te sirine
<BotaniCar> Cuj, istovremeno svaki dan kukamo kak nam standardizacija i birokracija stoje na putu da radimo 
<ivoks> daj odi na youtube i pogledaj dokumentarce iz 80ih
<ivoks> ljudi zaboravljaju kak je bilo
<ivoks> neki dan je bio neki dokumentarac iz 85
<BotaniCar> erm, pa zivio sam u njima, kaj ce mi dokumentarci, meni je danas bolje ! Mojoj mami, na primjer nije 
<ivoks> prestrasno
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nece ni tebi biti bolje kad odes u penziju
<ivoks> nemoj me krivo shvatiti, ali tvoja mama ima drugaciji mentalni sklop
<ivoks> kao i moja mama
<ivoks> njima je normalno otici doma s posla ranije
<BotaniCar> ako cu cekati drzavnu penziju, nece :) Samo, ja sam dobio rano upozorenje, njoj je ovo sve palo u krilo 
<ivoks> i zakasniti pol sata ujutro
<ivoks> mojoj curi je i dan danas normalno da nazove za vrijeme radnog vremena i prica pol sata
<ivoks> naravno da radi u gradskoj firmi :)
<BotaniCar> Meni je normalno da se javim i kazem "nazovem te poslije posla" :( 
<ivoks> klinci uce plivat
<ivoks> koja galama :)
<ivoks> sutra je tekma, ha:)
<BotaniCar> JOJ ! Pa tkme u Brazilu su kasnmo, opet ne bum mogao spavati od galame
<vileni> yey
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> sam jedna stvar
<Mmike> kad vec pricamo o cem pricamo
<Mmike> da na glasim
<Mmike> ako nisam prije
<Mmike> SMRZNEMTITETKUISISEJOJKRUTE KAKO JE VRUCE!
<BotaniCar> Kak malac podnosi vrucinu ? 
<Mmike> btw, kak mislis - nije bilo kole u limenci?
<Mmike> ja se fakat ne sjecam da je u jugi iceg faillo
<Mmike> pricali su mi da je bila nestasica, al' to tamo, kasnih 70tih
<Mmike> kad sam imao 2-3-4 godine
<Mmike> i sjecam se onog parni-neparni dani za vozit aute, al' to sam isto jedva postojao
<Mmike> BotaniCar, boli njega kurac :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, lik se vecinu vremena smije i slini i ide 'bobo baba dodo'
<BotaniCar> \o/ BOBO DADA bobo \o/ 
<Mmike> al' brijem da cemo danas klimu upalit
<Mmike> dajte preporuku za neku dobru a ne preskupu 'meteo' stanicu
<Mmike> digitalni temperaturomjer s vanjskom jedinicom
<Mmike> kupio u chipoteci nesto za 200 kuna, nakon sat-dva se smrzne, tj, sad i dalje radi, jedino temperatura se ne mijenja
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ti butas s brtfsa?
<jelly> Mmike: ako ces reklamirati, javi kak je proslo.  Cuo sam horror price o vracanju neispravnih stvari u chipoteku
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> vish vish
<Mmike> sad si mi dao ulje na vatru
<Mmike> moram sam nac racun, to sam kupio pred jedno 6-7 mjeseci
<BotaniCar> youtube mi je uspjesno preveo komentar s srpskog na rvacki !
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> ivoks, a on-line konverziju sa ext4 u brtfs si radio?
<ivoks> nije online
<obruT> btrfs ? u kojem je to stanju sad ?
<ivoks> a evo, radi mi na laptopu vec par tjedana
<obruT> "The filesystem disk format is no longer unstable, and it's not expected to change unless there are strong reasons to do so."
<Mmike> ivoks, friski install na brtfs?
<Mmike> hm, ne sjecam se da me instalacija pitala za filesystem
<obruT> dakle makli su "unstable" sa sluzbenog wikija
<obruT> cini se da novi RHEL favorizira XFS ?
<Mmike> zakaj ja to zovem brtfs?
<ivoks> Mmike: instalacija nudi btrfs vec dvije godine
<Mmike> obruT, doista, koga je briga za RHEL? :)
<ivoks> a konverzija se radi offline
<ivoks> dakle, ne mozes imati mountani ext4 i pretvoriti ga u btrfs
<ivoks> 11:11 < Mmike> obruT, doista, koga je briga za RHEL? :)
<ivoks> dobro si naucio :D
<BotaniCar> tocno se skuzi kad predje iz "mmike spika" moda u "sales spika" mod :) 
<ivoks> mislim da cak nije ni sales
<Mmike> firsko instlairao laptop
<ivoks> nego je vidio/cuo neke stvari :)
<Mmike> lako preinstalirat
<Mmike> ivoks, tbh, i prije nego sam cuo/vidio mi rhel nije bio simpatican
<BotaniCar> velis, ivoks "common sense" vise nego "sales" :) 
<Mmike> nit k'o os, nit po komjunitiju
<ivoks> mene ne dira os i community
<ivoks> rade sto zele
<ivoks> ali nacin na koji rade biznis... gori su od microsofta
<Mmike> dobro, ali
<obruT> briga je ove moje admine jer je kod nas RHEL/CentOS preferirani linux
<Mmike> nisi nikad zasjeo za rhel
<Mmike> trebao nesto napravit
<Mmike> i onda rekao 'pa koja pizda materina'
<ivoks> obruT: nece jos dugo biti
<Mmike> fakat, nece jos dugo :)
<ivoks> RH je poceo ucijenjivati svoje kupce
<ivoks> mnogi su rekli 'sve, samo ne rhel' vec
<Mmike> bas me zanima kako ze mozgy reagirati na to kad rhel ode :)
<ivoks> doci ce i do vas :)
<obruT> Mmike: da, Mozz je taj krivac :)
<Mmike> prica kolega
<Mmike> tj
<obruT> inace, RHEL ce sigurno biti dok god driveri za FC kartice rade samo pod njim :P
<Mmike> bivsi koleg :)
<Mmike> (i njemu je crossvalia bivsa firma, btw)
<Mmike> kao, isao na razgovor za neki security penetration picka mater kurac 
<ivoks> koje to FC kartice rade samo na rhelu?
<Mmike> u firmi cije ime ne bih smio reci na glas :)
<obruT> ivoks: neke koje mi imamo
<Mmike> i kao, veli on ok, trebam to i to i to i to
<ivoks> mozes reci ime proizvodjaca?
<Mmike> a veli head-sistemac, uz smjesak: ne, ne trebas :)
<Mmike> rhelator
<obruT> ivoks: zbilja ne znam koje su, mozda qlogic, ali mozda sam skroz u krivu
<jelly> ivoks: opce nije bitno tko je proizvodjac kartice, bitno je sto hw vendor za SAN veli da je u support matrici
<jelly> a tamo pise RHEL i SUSE i mos se jebat
<obruT> a i to sto jelly kaze :)
<ivoks> ma naravno, nisam to pitao
<ivoks> pitao sam koji je proizvodjac
<ivoks> pa da vidim mogu li vam dati hint radi li se po tom pitanju
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> moras u 'manual partitionationation' otic
<Mmike> ivoks, k'o da je njih briga
<Mmike> kad man-behind-the-curtin kaze 'a sad ubuntu' i oni ce plesati ubuntu
<ravilov> https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/q71/s720x720/10371495_10152442003140956_3582541811881320100_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> bad weather for snowboarder hunting, m8
<obruT> vis, nije mi palo na pamet gadjanje skijasa i bordera s lukom i strijelom
<Mmike> "Free space is a tricky concept in Btrfs."  :D
<ivoks> mmm
<ivoks> kava sa sladoledom
<ivoks> laptop i plaza
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f__n8084YAE
<ivoks> mentalitet nasih ljudi
<ivoks> imaju tu krasnu plazu
<ivoks> imaju ogromnu ledinu u pozadini
<ivoks> i sad, covjek/nijemac/amer bi ocekivao da ce netko stat, razmislit, kako iskoristiti tu ledinu
<ivoks> ono, smisliti neku ideju kako to kapitalizirati
<ivoks> hrvat/dalmos nije potrosio ni 2 minute na razmisljanje
<ivoks> dodje, rece 'ovdje ce biti parking' i porusi stabla, naspe gradjevinski materijal (ostatke neke kuce) i poravna to bagerom
<BotaniCar> Nda, netko pametan bi tamo izgradio Crkvu </troll>
<ivoks> ma imaju ih vec 4
<ivoks> da svaki stanovnik moze u svoju kad je zima
<BotaniCar> :)
<dprelec> u crkvama je fino hladno sad
<dprelec> :)
<dprelec> jedina prednost, imho
<ivoks> iss, kak ovaj laptop nece prezivjeti sa mnom nis
<ivoks> vec sam ga zalio vodom
<ivoks> morat cu uzeti neki thinkpad ili cu svaki mjesec morati novi laptop
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Novi Tbf je (IMO) grozan
<SilverSpace> kaj su izbacili novi album
<BotaniCar> Dva singla , "Banane" i "necu ti nista" .. uzas, oboje
<SilverSpace> doduse ni prije nisu bili nesto 
<ivoks> wq
<ivoks> damn
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: meni su bili dragi i vremena 101nog dalmatinca , potrosili se, valjad
<SilverSpace> mpsyt zakon 
<SilverSpace> nema da nema
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/gadgeti/izumio-uplug-osjecanin-23-napravio-uticnicu-buducnosti-370789
<SilverSpace> pih 
<SilverSpace> kinezi vec to stancaju 
<SilverSpace> sarme
<ravilov> "Izlazna snaga USB-a je, otkrio je Ivan, 5V"
<SilverSpace> motas kupus
<ravilov> EUREKA
<ravilov> jerbo to ne stoji u USB specifikaciji?
<ivoks> :))))))))))))))))
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :)
<ivoks> pa svaki hotel u americi ima usb uticnice
<ivoks> i u londonu
<SilverSpace> reko vec kinezi odavno to stancaju 
<ivoks> zao mi je, al klinac ce imati wake up dude moment
<ivoks> to postoji vec barem 5 godina
<dprelec> cool. nadajmo se da ovo "u" u "u:Plug" ne ce iskoristit protiv njega
<ivoks> sad samo cekam da se javi netko tko ce izumiti tablet umjesto daljinskog, kontrole svjetala itd
<ravilov> http://www.dx.com/p/x-192957
<ravilov> ivoks, prvo netko mora izmisliti tablet kao takav
<ivoks> ma ovo nije nis
<ivoks> ja govorim o uticnicama koje su samo usb
<ivoks> ne samo da je uticnica za struju
<ivoks> vec je povezana i s telkom u hotelskoj sobi
<ivoks> i ozvucenjem
<ivoks> ono, sorry decko, al... smijesno je to sto si 'izmislio'
<ivoks> zelim mu da bude milijarder i prodaje po hrvatskoj
<ivoks> al vani ce mu se nasmijati na taj izum
<SilverSpace> vec sad ima kao zdjela u koji ubacis mob i bezicno se puni 
<SilverSpace> to ce sigurno uskoro i po hotelima
<ivoks> pa ono
<ivoks> lexus ima bezicni punjac u autu
<ivoks> http://www.qt.com.au/news/lexus-nx-feature-wireless-charging-tray/2273396/
<BotaniCar> E, to su kola 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/balkan/u-savi-kod-beograda-pronadeno-truplo-s-privezanim-betonskim-blokovima-944100
<ravilov> fancy toyota
<SilverSpace> ma maserati je zakon 
<SilverSpace> danas mi prosao ispred nosa koji jebeni zvuk 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: preferiram aute koje ne cuje cijeli grad :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> nego, here's a shock
<ivoks> nasa u biti radi na...
<ivoks> warp pogonu
<BotaniCar> Nda, si videl, space bending :) 
<ivoks> ekipa fakat radi na motoru koji bi isao brze od svjetlosti
<ivoks> 4N/kW
<ivoks> zemlja-mars = 22 dana
<BotaniCar> odem na okrugli ( nije vedski ) stol. iBok
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pitanje kak bi to ljucko tijelo izdrzalo 
<SilverSpace> ili nalet na neki pjesak u svemiu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> isto kako izdrzi i 300km/h
<ivoks> brzina nije bitna za ljudsko tijelo
<ivoks> ubrzanje je nesto drugo
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karm%C4%97lava
<ivoks> tu mi je wifi ruter novi
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> al oni fakat imaju vec nesto napravljeno!
<SilverSpace> gladan sam
<ivoks> i ja... idem doma nes skuhat
<SilverSpace> mahune mlade 
<rut> dd
<jelly> From: Ashley Conors <notify@zaba.hr>
<SilverSpace> no da
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P4G1uBN_E4&feature=kp
<Hrki> dobar dan, jel koristi mozda tko google drive aplikaciju za komp ?
<Mmike> .weather zagreb
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 91°F / 33°C (Heat Index: 91°F / 33°C); Humidity: 34%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 32 mins, 11 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 91°F / 33°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a (1 more message)
<jelly> meatball
 * Mmike mora ic van
<Mmike> adventure! :D
<jelly> adventure time
<pkiller> .more
<pkiller> .more mmike
<datase> pkiller: thunderstorm; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 77°F / 25°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 72°F / 22°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Monday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 73°F / 23°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C
<pkiller> cetvrtak di nedjelje sa 33 na 22 :)
<pkiller> do*
<pkiller> chance of thunderstorm... mislim da je garantirano thunderstorm a ne chance
<rut> .weather vinkovci
<datase> rut: Weather for Vinkovci, Croatia | Temperature: 93°F / 34°C (Heat Index: 94°F / 34°C); Humidity: 36%; Pressure: 30.04in / 101.7kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: North, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 16 mins, 46 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 91°F / 33°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 84°F / (1 more message)
<rut> .weather Osijek  / Cepin
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 91°F / 33°C (Heat Index: 90°F / 32°C); Humidity: 31%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: West, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 16 mins, 59 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 88°F / 31°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of rain; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a (1 more message)
<api984> .weather Pula,Croatia
<datase> api984: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 91°F / 33°C (Heat Index: 91°F / 33°C); Humidity: 34%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Wsw, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 20 mins, 43 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 91°F / 33°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 86°F / (1 more message)
<jelly> yay krama, prije 10 godina bila u firmi http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/rashodovanje-servera-oglas-11854144
<jelly> http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/propellerNoiseGenerator.php
<jelly> brrrrrrrrrrmmmmm
<infy-> .weather Split, Croatia
<datase> infy-: Weather for Split, Croatia | Temperature: 91°F / 33°C (Heat Index: 89°F / 32°C); Humidity: 28%; Pressure: 30.01in / 101.6kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Sw, 14mph / 23kph; Updated: 5 mins, 17 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance (1 more message)
<infy-> Zanimǉiv API
<Mmike> zabranili su mi na poslu da spominjem toplinu:)
<Mmike> i to kak mi je vruce
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> jel to server riknuo
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> srca mu batinavog
<Mmike> umro faks
<Mmike> www.grad.hr ne radi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: neko zicu presjeko 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vruce je
<Mmike> i faxu, valjda
<Mmike> super ak je nestalno struje, i tak je trebalo rebootat stroj :D
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa pogledam kanadu ponovo sa Prasickom
<Mmike> zakaj jos malo?
<Mmike> ja cu samo zadnjih 5 minuta pogledat
<Mmike> jer to nisam vidio
<Mmike> crko strim
<SilverSpace> skidam
<SilverSpace> kronicno mi kune ponestaju
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> Zuuuuuul Zuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuul 
<Mmike> ZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUL
<Mmike> SilverSpace, oklen skidas, daj url, ocu ja
<markosejic> Mmike pozz
<markosejic> silver pozz
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne znam dali ces moc https://www.crobytes.org/download.php?torrent=12904
<ivoks> www.bbc.com/news/business-27791448
<ivoks> airbus nece biti sretan :)
<Mmike> mrzim bube
<markosejic> d vecer
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/01/Blended_Wing_Concept_Art.jpg
<ivoks> http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/d1fc85aae4863fa340a401b025e11468
<ivoks> :))
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-12
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<Mmike> vruce je
<Mmike> Zrinjevac vec treci dan kosi travu oko zgrade mi.
<vileni> znaci imas puno zelene povrsine oko zgrade? :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel vruce ? :) 
<ivoks> nitko ne vise kako ubuntu-hr ne radi? :)
<ivoks> vice
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<api984> .weather Pula,Croatia
<datase> api984: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 86°F / 30°C (Heat Index: 87°F / 30°C); Humidity: 45%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 18 mins, 55 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of rain; High of 79°F / (1 more message)
<Mmike> ivoks, nestalo struje, cini se, i nije se zbootnil
<Mmike> jer jucer nije radio www.grad.hr opce
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mislim da ga nisu upalili
<ivoks> brijem da cu si uzeti off ostatak dana
<ivoks> sinoc sam bio na telefonu do 11
<Mmike> ja brijem da cu ja poludit za 18931029834134 milijardi tabova
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> nemam kayako vise, al' chrome i dalje zdere memorije za popizdit
<Mmike> ivoks, doduse, ti si rekorder :) ono sto sam kod tebe vidio jos nisam dostigao :) 
<Mmike> iako, bilo bi jebeno da chrome hoce tabove imat u vise redova
<ivoks> imas dodatak za to
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> koji?
<vileni> ili otvoris vise prozora? :)
<Mmike> davno kad sam trazio nije bilo
<ivoks> tocnije, da stoje sa strane il nesto
<Mmike> hm, vish, da
<ivoks> i grupira ih logicki
<Mmike> to je kolega u pornmasterima imao
<Mmike> nisu bili gore nego lijevo
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> jabber.org vise nece pricat sa googletom
<ivoks> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/toomanytabs-for-chrome/amigcgbheognjmfkaieeeadojiibgbdp?hl=en
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> imam toomanytabs
<Mmike> al' mi ne koristi prvise
<BotaniCar> Ni meni, kad dodjem do toga da mislim da je problem sto imam previse otvorenih tabova, u stvari imam drugh problema 
<ivoks> Mmike: ja krivim alat, a ne tabove
<ivoks> vec sam par puta rekao da je to krivi alat
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> browser je los file manager
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> indeed
<Mmike> i google drive je konceptualno kriva stvar
<drj_cro> opet neki prob sa hr.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Mmike> drj_cro, yup
<ivoks> da, rjesava se
<SilverSpace> kaj server riknuo 
<Mmike> drj_cro, zove se = no juice
<ivoks> ne znam
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> nestalo struje
<Mmike> drj_cro, nestalo struje jucer
<Mmike> i nije se butnio
<Mmike> a mozda se i je butnio pa fsck radi : D
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://www.laudato.hr/Novosti/Hrvatska/Crkva-zove-Dodite-na-Lastovo,-evo-vam-50-kvadrata.aspx
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/bivsi-britanski-ministar-ne-zna-da-je-hrvatska-u-eu/1198595/
<SilverSpace> ne znaju ni njihove firme da se juga raspala
<Mmike> da, to s lastovom je opako primamljivo
<Mmike> tamo doslovno nema - nista :)
<ivoks> www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-27803564
<ivoks> smiju mu se i njegovi
<calmpitbull> pa ja bi na lastovo samo ako ima net
<calmpitbull> inace nema sanse :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, a, 3g je, recimo, radio kad sam ja bio pred par godina
<calmpitbull> pa ok....zasto ne
<BotaniCar> Nda, koliko djetetu treba do najblize osnovne/srednej/faksa , s lastova ?
<calmpitbull> nemam klince...samo pse tako da ja mogu
<BotaniCar> Pa ne pitam ja za tebe, buduci susjed :) 
<calmpitbull> hahah
<calmpitbull> pa ja su sa gliserom klince furat za susjede
<calmpitbull> kao da je to problem
<Mmike> BotaniCar, na lastovu ima skola
<Mmike> a u srednju ce za 10+ godina
<Mmike> do onda cu ja 5put popizdit na lastovu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa di je to onda od "nema niceg" :) I, nije 10 let tak daleko
<Mmike> pa nema niceg :)
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> trebas ic to vidjet :)
<BotaniCar> aha, kazalista i slicno
<Mmike> imas ubli, di je trajektno pristaniste, i malo dalje neki hotel-kompleks
<Mmike> imas mjesto lastovo, di je posta, skola i to sve
<Mmike> i imas skrivenu luku di u biti imas restoran, al' to je za ove s parom i jahtama
<SilverSpace> ja bi na vis
<Mmike> SilverSpace, vis nije toliko 'nema nista' kao lastovo
<Mmike> iako nisam nikad bio
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja bio dva dana i svida mi se 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj bi popizdio na duze vrijeme
<Mmike> mirka, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujcPsPpS6jE
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dvojim. Internet mi samo treba, nist vise. 
<Mmike> Ok, i par racunala da glume servere neke i to :) Al' to vremenom :)
<calmpitbull> Mmike, ja se slazem
<calmpitbull> i jos se moze i surfat i ronit i takve stvari
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHNzgNBiSK0
<calmpitbull> zasto ovaj unetbootin jednom sredi bootable usb a neki drugi puta ne
<Mmike> "Kéž bys jenom našla cestu k mému smutnému srdci."
<calmpitbull> koju rpm distro preporucate
<mirka> :)) hehe, titlovi su zakon
<Mmike> calmpitbull, ne preporucamo :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<calmpitbull> hahaahah
<calmpitbull> al ako morate bas
<SilverSpace> muse
<SilverSpace> suse
<SilverSpace> sise
<Mmike> vileni, onaj tvoj opric bas fino zna zapakirat paket
<SilverSpace> vise
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: redhat entrprajz, kaj drugo ! Ili kupi windowse 8 
<calmpitbull> HAHA win8
<calmpitbull> i da jos kupim
<ivoks> mandrake
<BotaniCar> a i redhat ces morati :) 
<calmpitbull> eh pa onda mogu valja fedoru gore bubnut
<BotaniCar> CEK, JESI PITAO NAS KAJ PREPORUCAMO, ILI SEBE ?! 
<BotaniCar> caps working , check 
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar, vas
<calmpitbull> naravno
<calmpitbull> pardon Vas BotaniCar 
<ivoks> onda nitijednu
<BotaniCar> :D
<ivoks> ovo nije #linux, vec #ubuntu-hr
<ivoks> pardon
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> zakaj je bitno da je rpm?
<ivoks> ovo nije #mozillagnulinuxfreebsdlibreofficeapache<dodaj svoju opensource licencu>
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj ti ne laska sto je ovaj kanal toliko bolji od svih drugih HR kanala na serveru , da se tu pita i za upute za mijenjanje fergazera na FAPu ? :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kara kara karanfili 
<ivoks> bolji je zato sto nema opova
<ivoks> jer ako primijetis, sve je to ista ekipa :)
<ivoks> kiknuli smo jaizzu
<ivoks> i sad je nema :)
<SilverSpace> kaj 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: budem ju na skajp podbo da si upali auto rikonekt :) 
<Mmike> lol
<SilverSpace> ameri ce opet morat u irak
<Mmike> ak ona nezna kaj je rikonekt ;)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ameri su si to tak sami slozili :D
<Mmike> dodjes, napravis nered, i onda dodje vojska :) kao, 'upomooooooooooc' :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto vidite da ne mozete bez nas
<SilverSpace> i to je to 
<SilverSpace> zensko o nogometu http://www.tportal.hr/funbox/funtime/337422/Zivcira-vas-domoljubna-euforija-oko-SP-a-Niste-jedini.html
<markosejic> d jutro
<vileni> SilverSpace: ima koja linija teksta osim imena autora da izricito upuje na "zensko o nogometu"? :)
<vileni> *upucuje
<markosejic> vileni silverspace pozz
<obruT> bogme, gornji tekst ko da sam ja napisao
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> probajmo TabOutliner
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, to se zove nekak
<Mmike> imas i igru napravljenu po tome
<Mmike> sam malo
<tonil> sta radite
<SilverSpace> obruT: morat cu razmislit dal da ti vrecu poklonim :)
<BotaniCar> Izdajnici, nedomoljubi, sportske analfabete i ljubomornici , te sitne dushe 
<BotaniCar> kak ne volite nogomet, ono, HRCKA ! 
<Mmike> ivoks, popravio? 
<tonil> hm
<tonil> nist ove ne kuzim
<tonil> sta se radi?
<BotaniCar> nogomet, buraz, nogomet i RPM distre ! :) 
<tonil> lol
<tonil> nikidan bila ova u mom kraju http://postimg.org/image/hwu1qg7ed/
<tonil> x Å¡estica
<markosejic> nice
<markosejic> kod mene je prije tjedan dana stajao porshe gt3
<BotaniCar> Kak mi ide na jajca Vedrana Rudan .. no, zalomi se i njoj "Bolje jedan dan živjeti ko Tekom nego pedeset godina ko pretplatnik."
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne citam je mada nekad pogodi bit
<obruT> bolje zivjeti 100 godina kao bogatas nego tjedan dana u bijedi ? :)
<markosejic> he he to sam ja stavio na profilnu od facebooka
<markosejic> bob rock
<tonil> hm
<tonil> nasa sam mustanga iz 2009 za 9,5k eura
<tonil> samo sta to cudo trosi 
<tonil> trosi ko sam vrag
<markosejic> vuces za sobom cisternu s gorivom
<tonil> al bio bi glavni baja u sinjskoj kraju sa njim
<tonil> da
<tonil> tocno to
<tonil> cisterna treba za njega
<obruT> to je bitno, biti glavni baja
<obruT> da pice kvase gace
<obruT> taman u mjesec dana ustedis za benzin za jednu voznju, uvatis picu, obavis poso i miran si do sljedeceg mjeseca...
<BotaniCar> S mojom placom? More like "jednom u tri mjeseca" :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: al ti kao ozenjen si vec naviko na period pa ti ne bi bio bed :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, da. 
<tonil> hahaha obruT da
 * BotaniCar lacks smilies 
<markosejic> http://www.honda.hr/automobili/includes/popup.asp?url=../Administration/upload/Images/Large/civic-2012-gallery-02.jpg
<markosejic> http://www.honda.hr/automobili/includes/popup.asp?url=../Administration/upload/Images/Large/civic-2012-gallery-04.jpg
<markosejic> nije ni honda sto je nekada bila
<markosejic> najbolje su bile one do 97 honde civic ovo dalje nije vise to to
<BotaniCar> CRX
<markosejic> honda je nekada bila pojam s sada su postali pre mlaki
<tonil> hm
<vileni> kako mislis do '97? ne postoji model do '97
<tonil> markosejic, jedan lik u mom mjestu voza porschea gt3 plave boje
<tonil> to i mustanga
<vileni> imas ed/ef, eg, ek, ma/mb
<rut> dd
<vileni> i nijedan ne zavrsava '97
<markosejic> jbg pogresno sam se izrazio
<tonil> viđam ga svako malo na cesti
<markosejic> ovaj sto je stajao kod mene je bijeli
<tonil> lik se vratio iz italije i otvorio firmu kamiona ima 20tak kamiona
<markosejic> ima i jedan nize plavi mustang
<tonil> vozi sva luda auta
<tonil> njegov mustang je crveni sa bijelom crtom po sredini
<markosejic> Civic eg9 mi je favorit
<markosejic> 96-2000 ek je oznaka
<vileni> da, ako zanemaris Ej
<vileni> ili MA/MB
<markosejic> ja sam imao Toyotu corolu 91 godiste 1.3 isla je ko vrag
<tonil> sada imam clia 
<tonil> 1.2
<tonil> brate motor toliko los
<tonil> nemos ni traktor pristic sa njim
<tonil> na cesti
<tonil> :/
<vileni> to vise govori o vozacu
<tonil> ne stvarno moram stavit u drugu brzinu da pristignem
<tonil> nemore potegnit
<BotaniCar> tonil: bar si mozes priustiti da ga tocis :)
<vileni> kolegica je govorila, kocnice te samo usporavaju
<vileni> kad je trebalo ici sa posla, malotko je mogao pratiti njenu fiestu 1.6D
<tonil> je na faks u dugopolje i natrag dodje me 200 kuna benzine svako treci dan :(
<tonil> trosi previse
<markosejic> http://digiads.com.au/carsales/used-cars/USED-1991-TOYOTA-COROLLA-HATCHBACK-CAR-FOR-SALE-COLLAROY-NSW-2097.htm
<markosejic> takvu corolu sam imao
<tonil> ja sam isto forda fiestu prije godiste 91 
<tonil> prije toga neku alfu
<tonil> alfa je bila uzas od auta
<markosejic> ma lfe se kvare
<markosejic> alfe
<markosejic> a i djelovi su skupi
<tonil> markosejic, vidi ovo http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/alfa-romeo-156-2.0-16v-oglas-8302126
<tonil> hahaha
<markosejic> hm 
<markosejic> to ce kupiti netko tko se zeli patiti u zivotu
<obruT> pol auta ti ostane na prvom lezecem policajcu, druga polovica na prvom pruznom prijelazu
<markosejic> e tocno to
<markosejic> usput kupis dijelove po cesti
<markosejic> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/honda-civic-1.5-93god-reg-11-14-elek-paket-1450e-oglas-11232592
<markosejic> ne smijes prati auto da se ne raspadne
<markosejic> blato ga drzi na okupu
<tonil> e
<tonil> http://goo.gl/eRGYCo
<tonil> sa mobile de url
<tonil> mora sam skratit
<tonil> al imam lika koji uvozi gotovo svaki mjesec auto iz njemacke
<tonil> pa cu preko njega nabavljat
<tonil> izracuna ti odma trosarine i sve
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nevjerojatna-pljacka-kamenjem-zasuli-vozilo-hrvatskih-posta-pa-orobili-vozaca/1198639/
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesu ovo tvoji :)
<tonil> lol
<obruT> demit, obavili su bez mene !
<ivoks> arhiva radi
<ivoks> vec neko vrijeme
<ivoks> samo sam bio na biciklu
<obruT> pa u ovog gore mustanga ne stanu bicikli, cemu takava auto ? :)
<ivoks> mustang je drugi treci auto
<ivoks> ne prvi
<BotaniCar> Hehe, pravo im budi kad prevoze paru u autu koji nije predvidjen za to. 
<tonil> ivoks, u pravu si obruT nisam ni razmisljao o biciklima al unutrasnjost mi je predvina
<SilverSpace> dx mi ukrao 30$ mamu im 
<SilverSpace> stornirali mi narudbu i ne vracaju pare
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/crna-kronika/motornom-pilom-u-gluho-doba-noci-unistila-djecje-igraliste-944348
<SilverSpace> ??
<SilverSpace> utopit 
<jelly-home> "motornom pilom" "gluho doba"
<jelly-home> ... niko nije cuo? :-)
<BotaniCar> Taman da i je, ljudi ne prijavljuju susede kaj tuku zene i decu, kaj bi prijavili manijaka s motorkom 
<SilverSpace> ma nis se ne cudim i tu kod mene ima kretena kaj se deru na djecu 
<SilverSpace> koji kreten moras biti da napravis ovo http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/makarani-i-turisti-zgrozeni-gradske-vlasti-su-opet-prekrasnu-plazu-zasule-zemljom/753900.aspx
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ocito, isti kao oni prije njih
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode 
<jaizza> ufatilo me s poslom da me se dobro iscjedi prije godišnjeg
<BotaniCar> Jos ako ti ugase klimu .. :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: to sam sama
<jaizza> ok ne zagasila, smanjila
<jaizza> u uredu je ugodnih 25
<jaizza> kolega navija da bude 18 
<jaizza> komad!
<rut> .weather Osijek 
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 90°F / 32°C (Heat Index: 89°F / 32°C); Humidity: 36%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Nnw, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 7 mins, 4 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Thunderstorm; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast for Friday: Thunderstorm; High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 54°F / 12°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of rain; (1 more message)
<api984> .weather Pula,Croatia
<jelly-home> jaizza: 18, jel vas hoce ubit ili sta
<datase> api984: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 91°F / 33°C (Heat Index: 91°F / 33°C); Humidity: 34%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ese, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 7 mins, 27 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 91°F / 33°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 88°F / 31°C; Low of 63°F / 17°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of rain; High of 81°F (1 more message)
<rut> neko je popravio ovak bota
<rut> bilo mu je i vrijeme .. 
<jaizza> jelly-home: sami smo nas dvoje u uredu
<jaizza> jelly-home: njegova filozofija je da se ne možeš prehladiti od klime
<jelly-home> o.o
<jaizza> jelly-home: e da, i ne postoji nešto što se zove propuh
<jelly-home> ne, mozes se prehladit od sjedenja na +18 u ljetnoj odjeci 
<jaizza> najgore je Å¡to sjedim ispod klime
<jaizza> puše mi direktno za vrat i po križima
<rut> mozes ako ne nosis gacice kao sto je u tebe slucaj 
<jaizza> a premala je soba da se razmjestimo drugačije
<rut> ili ti majca prekratka 
<jelly-home> rut: kak znas da ne nosim gacice?!
<BotaniCar> rut: donje rublje je precijenjeno
<rut> to ide jaizzu 
<rut> jelly popravio ti ovog bota . ajde . valjda si nisi namucio 
<jelly-home> nije moj bot
<rut> onda je i taj skriptiran pa se sam popravio
<rut> tj. updejtao
<jaizza> ignoriram priču o mojim gaćama
<jaizza> ili nedostatku istih
<jelly-home> jaizza: mojim, samo se sad pravi 
<BotaniCar> ovo "gacama" zvuci kao da su ogromne :) 
<jaizza> jelly-home: kaj se pravim?
<jelly-home> jaizza: ne pravis se ti neg rut
<rut> i opt jelly misli da su njegove gace/gacice zanimljive
<rut> umisljen neki lik
<rut> geek
<jelly-home> mislis, nedostatak istih
<BotaniCar> http://content.lolspots.com/InnfxYPot.jpg # cooking skills level - forever alone
<jaizza> :-D
<rut> jaizza ja pricam o tvojim kak ih nemas
<rut> a briga me za jellyeve
<rut> kak volim nasu carinu/postu
<rut> narucio mobitel i sad ga drze na carini u zg jel nema racun u kutiji .. zovem ajde dajte mail da dobijete racun . nemoze .. cekajte da vam stigne 
<rut> preporucena posta u kojoj vam pise na koji mail slati 
<rut> hahaha
<rut> samo u HR ima toga
<jaizza> rut kaj imaš neku skrivenu kameru u RBA WCu ili kaj?
<jelly-home> u tom sugavnoj obavijesti pise onaj broj poziva PCP 666/14 
<jelly-home> a to ti ocito ne zele reci preko telefuna
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC0FqSIYoes
<BotaniCar> datase, ljubavi ? 
<jelly-home> zato se jubito detekcija pokvarila
<jaizza> BotaniCar: pukla ljubav?
<BotaniCar> Meh, samo se pravi nepristupacna
<Mmike> dijete gleda bumbu
<Mmike> koji mir
<Mmike> koji spokoj
<Mmike> koja tisina
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ti se često to događa? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vec ga crticima trujete ? :D
 * BotaniCar pokusava ignorirati jaizzau, ne ide mu 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: imas srece kaj si tak bujna, inace bi samo presao pogledom preko etbe 
<infy-> o/
<jaizza> BotaniCar: lucky me ;-)
<ravilov> he just called her fat
<Mmike> ne kuzim tu ekipu koja klimu na 18 tjera
<Mmike> idi se preseli u fakin ande pa imaj 18
<vileni> moja je na 28, i morao sam ju ugasiti jer je i dalje previse hladila
 * Mmike jos nema klimu
<BotaniCar> moja je na 22 i uredno drzi sobu na 28 :) 
<infy-> kakva klima to je zlo :-P 
<Mmike> tek kad sunce dodje s ove strance cu ju naprdljtit
<Mmike> sad je fini lahorkopropuhkec
<jaizza> BotaniCar: jel ti ugodno?
<BotaniCar> Malo me ledja bole, gladunjav sam, tek je cetvrtak ; inace mi je skroz ok 
<BotaniCar> kak vi deckofi rjesavate slab wifi signal, tamo di je slab ? Repeateri , nekaj drugo ? Treba mi low-cost rjesenje za frendicu ako ima ( probao sam joj predloziti da sjedi u drugoj sobi dok interneta, odkantala me ) :) 
<jelly-home> razvukao kablove po stanu
<BotaniCar> dva su stana, jedan gdje je izvor , u drugom je ona , seli se za koji mjesec pa zato pitam za nekaj jeftino, nece joj dugo trebati 
<BotaniCar> Nije bas izvedivo kablirat'
<infy-> meni je zadnji kernel update uveo lijepi packet loss i ogromni mdev. Tako da sada ozbiljno razmisljam o tome da se prebacim na ethernet
<jelly-home> sto je mdev?
<infy-> odstupanje kod pinga
<infy-> pingam router 1 3 1 2 1 75 358 1 2 itd
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ima neki period u danu kad nisi gladunjav?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ne mogu reci sa sigurnoscu, no moguce je da nisam - dok spavam 
<BotaniCar> Iako, po nekim snovima kojih se sjecam .. 
<jaizza> dost mi je
<jaizza> idem van
<jaizza> :-)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ti imas trakavicu
<Mmike> malo ljudi sam vidio da ujede pljeskavicu u macu onak kak si ju ti onomad ujeo
<Mmike> za to treba bit ico-kapacitet
<BotaniCar> Mmike: moja trakavica ima trakavicu, ne ja ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Uostalom, kakav pri jelu, takav pri delu !
<rut> eto me 
<BotaniCar> Bas mi je u dobrom sjecanju taj izjed ostao. Onaj osjecaj kad nisis ziher 'el bu ti slijepo ili neko drugo crijevo puklo od prejeda :) 
<rut> di smo stali 
<rut> jaizza i gacice ..
<rut> tj. nisi to gacice nego gace
<Mmike> BotaniCar, :) rado pricam kak sam se ponudio da uzmemo jednu po pola, jer, jelte, obilna je, a idemo na gablec
<Mmike> i onda pokusavam prepricat 'idi ti meni u kurac' pogled :)
<Mmike> ivoks, probaj tabOutliner
<Mmike> ne cini se los
<Mmike> grupira tabove
<Mmike> tj, tabovi su i dalje mess
<Mmike> al' ima dodatni prozorko u kojem imas sve te tabove
<Mmike> i nekak ima smisla, neznam
<BotaniCar> Kak je vec FarCry 4 vani, a ja nisam ni 2jku vidio .. 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> moram isprobat civV na lajnuhu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nekaj te Romano Bolkovic spominje :) "Uskoro će na pitanje: A postoji li dress code?, biti sasvim legitimno odgovoriti: Ne, ne morate ništa obući. 
<BotaniCar> I nije tu riječ o eroziji morala. Riječ je o f-word vrućinama, nabijem na staklenički efektan f-word i njih i 36 stupnjeva u gradu i hladu!"
<Mmike> ?
<BotaniCar> Ni njemu se nece vrucina :) 
<ravilov> trabunj
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: on si barem ne puca u nogu direktno kao neki
<jelly-home> ... sa djelatnostima koje je zabranjeno spominjati na ovom kanalu
<BotaniCar> jelly-home:  :) 
<markosejic> d dan
<markosejic> jelly botanicar pozz
<BotaniCar> ziv mi bio markosejic, pozdravi i ravilova iako je mrgud :) 
<markosejic> ravilov pozz
<rut> marko sto kutiju pozdravljas ?
<rut> znas da kutije ne odgovaraju na pozdrave
<ravilov> bogdaj
<jelly-home> :-)
<ravilov> hmmm
<ravilov> ima na poslu neki wifi na koji se spaja/autorizira upotrebom certifikata
<ravilov> certifikati su automatski instalirani na win preko AD-a, ja nit znam nesto o njima nit imam pristup (sve zakljucano)
<ravilov> jel ima neka sansa da se na to spojim iz linuxa?
<ravilov> pretpostavljam da cu nekako od nekud morat iskopat taj certifikat iz win
<jelly-home> EAP sa client certifikatima bi trebao radit
<BotaniCar> ravilov: kaj ti nemre IT odjel dostaviti certifikat, ako su stvar postavili tako, mozda krsis neki policy ako si neautorizirano sam stavis certifikat
<ravilov> um duh
<ravilov> krsim policy vec time sto pokusavam koristit linux
<jelly-home> ili nikad nisu imali korisnika s mekom ili linuxom
<BotaniCar> Ovo je drugo izglednije 
<jelly-home> ti linuxasi samo kompliciraju
<weshmashian> totalno
<ravilov> to sve treba na stup srama
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: kad enforsas policy-e na nivou firme kroz AD, da , linuxi znaju biti danguba :)
<ravilov> i smijat im se sto nemaju certifikat
<jelly-home> ravilov: a što rade sa iOS i Android uređajima?
<ravilov> dakle ideja je spojit se (ili bar probat) sa linuxa i u tu akciju sluzbeno ukljucit sto manje ljudi
<BotaniCar> Da, de se raspisi malo, zanimaju me svacija BYOD iskustva
<weshmashian> break your own database?
<ravilov> ovdje ne postoji BYOD, sluzbeno se spaja iskljucivo korporativnom opremom
<BotaniCar> ravilov: u tom slucaju samo exportaj iz windowsa trusted certifikate i importaj na linjari. Cemo vidimo koliko ce trebati da ti IT-SWAT tim uleti u kancelariju :) 
<ravilov> jelly-home, ne znam za ios, na androidima imaju neke custom aplikacije za kontrolu/nadzor/spajanje/kojesta (tipa ako ga rootas ili pokusas BILO STO DRUGO, gospon admin ce odmah znati)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: Bring Your Own Dildo ( da budemo in-line s tvojim radnim mjestom ) :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ah, that makes more sense
<ravilov> takodjer koliko sam cuo ios i android (za razliku od blackberryja koji polako odumire) se sluzbeno ne bi smjeli spajat na wifi
<BotaniCar> Dopada mi se nacin na koji rjesavate probleme ! 
<jelly-home> pa ako je tako zasto se zajebavas sa linuxom
<BotaniCar> Jer je fan ! 
<ravilov> a je li bre
<jelly-home> mislim, digni supportani OS, a linux kao VM unutra i NAT mrezu
<ravilov> nah
<ravilov> imam na istom stroju sluzbeni win i nesluzbeni lin (za po doma), htio bi slozit ako moze da se i sa lin po potrebi mogu spajat
<ravilov> u krajnjem slucaju uvijek postoji zica koja uvijek radi sa svakog os-a
<BotaniCar> Sad sam skuzio, imas malo slobodnog vremena jer svi znaju da si tek dosao s godisnjeg i nisu te pretrpali poslom koji bi ti ubio volju za tom vrstom dangubljenja :)
<ravilov> ne
<ravilov> jao reklame za dors/cluc http://www.ictbusiness.info/vijesti/uskoro-nova-konferencija-dors-cluc-2014
<ravilov> pa bas tu masnu izlizanu tipkovnicu
<ravilov> ili je bas to ideja
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU za ravilova
<ravilov> datase strajka
<ravilov> ?
<markosejic> Bobby McFerrin - Don't Worry Be Happy
<jelly-home> ravilov: upgradean na novi source, ali jubito plugin za sad ne radi
<markosejic> hm
<jaizza> i tako to
<jaizza> http://www.tickld.com/x/how-football-sounds-to-people-that-just-dont-care-T
<BotaniCar> Tekma pocinje u hebena 22 sata ! Nece mi dati spavati do 1 ujutro .. 
<Mmike> botko
<Mmike> tko?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tko :)
<BotaniCar> svi-oni-koji-bi-me-pljunuli-kad-cuju-da-mi-je-nogac-manje-bitan-od-sna
<BotaniCar> Oni-koji-su-za-SP-kupili-TV-koji-si-ne-mogu-priustiti
<BotaniCar> i slicni
<jaizza> All of it on a huge TV with the volume up too loud. Drunken people yelling at the screen. "SEND IT FOR CARBON DATING, YOU USELESS ***K!" 
<Mmike> DI MI JE KAVA OPET!?
<Mmike> ohoho
<Mmike> mrci se nebo
<Mmike> nije vise tak suncano
<Mmike> i mozda uspijem ne palit klimu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako radis greske koje ja radim, kava ti je najvjwerojatnije otisla u frizider, kad si vracao mlijeko :) 
<Mmike> hahahahahahaha :D
<vileni> ja sam svako toliko nalazio daljinski od tv-a u frizideru kad sam zivio sa starcima
<jaizza> he he he
<rut> .weather osijek
<markosejic> he he
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 93°F / 34°C (Heat Index: 95°F / 35°C); Humidity: 38%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Sw, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 8 mins, 43 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Thunderstorm; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast for Friday: Thunderstorm; High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 54°F / 12°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of rain; (1 more message)
<rut> al je sad pametan :)
<rut> ko i gazda koji ga updejtao
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> 16 GB je pre malo rama
<Mmike> popizd
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imas negdje slipstrimani win7 cd sa zadnjim pecevima i toplotama?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mi smo MS partner, kao takvi smo uvjetovani da koristimo najnovije kaj-god-MSovo-spominjemo. Nemam vise sedmice uopce 
<Mmike> sestru natjerat na ubuntu
<Mmike> nekako
<BotaniCar> :) Stavi joj SeSe, 'couse you're a rebel && it has wizards :) 
<obruT> jaizza: razmisljam da gore navedeni clanak posaljem na nasu sluzbenu globalnu korporativnu mailing listu koja sluzi za kao zezanciju
<markosejic> ma mint je za pocetnike sad je mint 17 lts
<jaizza> obruT: imaš moje dopuštenje :-D
<markosejic> ima sve codece i sve sto treba nece se morati baviti trazenjem codeca itd
<BotaniCar> markosejic: zar nije ocito da se ona jedino bavi time da ugnjavi mmiketa da joj slozi sto god ne radi :) 
<markosejic> he he
<BotaniCar> I meni bi MrkiMile bio drazi nego neki codec pack ! :) 
<BotaniCar> vish, ako cu ikad programirati neki softver za azuriranje, mozda ga nazovem MrkiMile , intuitivno je 
<jaizza> MojMrkiMile
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> sam da je srat
<markosejic> ode ljudi 
<Mmike> "Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers"
<Mmike> o, pa
<api984> Mmike: uf
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204178085076090&set=a.3110515365587.2155643.1345448372&type=1 # Kuljiš strikes again 
<Mmike> http://mmike.mooo.com/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/memory.html
<BotaniCar> Meni je interesantniji http://mmike.mooo.com/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/sensors_fan.html 
<ravilov> Mmike, pa sto divljas po njemu
<Mmike> http://www.whatsupcams.com/en/webcams/croatia/zagrebcka/zagreb-center/zagreb-ban-jelacic-square
<BotaniCar> Konzum Platz
<BotaniCar> Cek, kaj taj sator jos nisu makli ? 
<jaizza> osvanulo je nešto na zgradi agrijira
<jaizza> ali valjda prozore otvaraju pa to zgleda grozno
<ivoks> moram priznati
<ivoks> jos nisam upoznao niti jednu normalnu osobu iz makarske
<ivoks> kaj se djezva vratila? :)
<BotaniCar> Pak dela u baMci, znas da oni ne kuze diskretne hintove, ako kick :D 
<BotaniCar> **kao
<BotaniCar> Fino sam zavrtio yum upgrade na svim virtualkama na jednom hostu, sad bas mogu i doma, nije da ce se na tim strojevima moci raditi nesto :)
<rut> yum ? to nesto za jesti 
<ivoks> ima netko ideju kako ukloniti ulje na kolniku?
<ivoks> www.wikihow.com/Remove-Oil-Stains-from-Concrete-Driveway-and-Garage
<ivoks> Method 1 of 3: Using Kitty Litter
<rut> pjeska bacit na ulje
<ivoks> oh, lol
<ivoks> da, problem je sto te mrlje stoje vec mjesecima
<rut> to vec upeklo na ovom suncu
<ivoks> da :/
<rut> ne pomaze nista nego ivasol i tlacni perac
<ivoks> i kocke, na kojima je, upijaju
<rut> i to mozda
<ivoks> Method 3 of 3: Using EATOILS(TM) BT200(TM) with oil eating microbes
<ivoks> zvuci dobro
<rut> IVASOL-L ima na ini
<ivoks> to si nabavim onda
<ivoks> tnx
<rut> polijes i ostavis 
<rut> pa isperes ako pomogne ..
<jaizza> http://www.jutarnji.hr/na-mjestu-mrtvi-bogata-studentica-i-njezin-kolega-pali-s-balkona-na-sestom-katu-dok-su-se-seksali/1198590/
<rut> taj signurno nezna sto je to safe sex
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran zasto je bitno da je studentica - studentica, ili to sto je bogata .. valjda bi naslov " par pao s balkona dok su se sexali" bio pre obican
<rut> i jesi prezivjeli ?
<rut> *jesu
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: pa ocito je da se samo bogati sexaju na balkonu...
<rut> a vidi na mjestu mrtvi . pa kak su to onda pali .. sto nije mogo on na nju pasti da ublazi pad
<BotaniCar> Nda, mi bokci se ili ne sexamo, ili se sexamo u autu/pod mostom 
<rut> haubi 
<rut> sad je toplooo .. kakav auto 
<BotaniCar> rut: u autu imam klimu, na haubi nemam ! 
<rut> nije to to . sad treba to radit u prirodi 
<BotaniCar> Ma, sad to opce ne treba radit' , tko se vidio znojiti 
<rut> imas tus :)
<BotaniCar> Ti ces propast zbog racuna za vodu :P
<rut> necu valjda . 
<rut> jutros bio na terenu i usmrdio se .. 
<rut> j* ti vrijeme
<BotaniCar> Ahahaha, upalim FB, iskoci mi neki status update Bangoure, kaj nije crnjo rekao da gasi FB ako pahulje propadnu ? :) c c c 
<rut> jos pola sata
<ravilov> Mmike, jel to live/realtime cam?
<Mmike> jo
<Mmike> bar tak vele
<ravilov> jednostavno politicko rjesenje https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10358715_10203249097164191_3243586690140721084_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> is kis
<ravilov> koja govnjava kisa
<SilverSpace> pa i nije nesto
<SilverSpace> jedino sjebala ugostitelje
<jelly-home> bar je ohladilo 
<markosejic_> d vecer
<jelly-home> jaizza: Darwin Award nominees
<markosejic_> drumroll
<SilverSpace> hm
<jelly-home> Daily Mail (engleski 24 sata) je jos gori: "Son of Mexican politician who plunged to his death 'while having sex with wealthy Russian student'"
<ravilov> pouka: bogati i mocni se ne bi trebali seksat
<jelly-home> pouka: nemojte citati zutilo
<SilverSpace> vani je dobro ali unutra bas i ne
<markosejic> u zg pada kisa i grmi
<weshmashian> bas super kaj sam sa biciklom doso na poso danas...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne gledas prognozu
<markosejic> ode ljudi 
<markosejic> cujemo se
<Mmike> e, ovaj tvom
<Mmike> tcom
<Mmike> tmobile
<Mmike> sta vec
<Mmike> koji je to smijeh :)
<Mmike> proslo ljeto sam aktivirao maxtv to go sport
<Mmike> nit neznajuc :)
<Mmike> i onda sam u 10tom mjesecu brijao da sam raskinuo ugovor 
<Mmike> medjutoa doso mi racun za 5ti mjesec sad, maxtvtogosport + mobileXL
<Mmike> i piso mejl, i vele, jbg, niste raskinuli ugovor nego privremeno deaktivirali
<Mmike> reko ok, sta sad, glup sam
<Mmike> i zovem ih sad, reko, imam taj maxtv sport to go, reko, ja bi gledo utakmicu, kako mogu
<Mmike> kao, ulogirajte se u mojportal ovo ono, i tamo
<Mmike> reko, super
<Mmike> user/password, di nadjem?
<Mmike> reko, nemam
<Mmike> ok, sad ce oni meni
<Mmike> aha, nema ovaj ovlasti, jer, usluga nije aktivirana
<SilverSpace> eh
<jelly-home> nije losa slika na HRT2 HD, ali 50Hz interlaced sve zblura
<infy-> ok
<infy-> uspia san nekako maknit štok ispod vrata da mogu provuć kabel za net
<infy-> Moran sutra nabavit 10m kabela... e sada triba mi ono iz routera u PC najnormalniji
<infy-> je li to cat5 UTP? Cat5e tj.
<infy-> ili da nabavin cat6. Je li ima razlike u connectoru(?)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-13
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<BotaniCar1> \o/ jutrofski \o(
<SilverSpace> dan
<rut> i sto reci .. kako nas pokrali opet
<SilverSpace> rut: nisu nego su nasi odigrali kao papci 
<SilverSpace> a da ne kazem kovac je bezveznjak
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
 * BotaniCar1 se drzi za cice i masta da su velike k'o nogometne lopte
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: čije?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jutro ;)
<BotaniCar1> Cije lopte ? Pa, recimo, Nike 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: lol 
<jaizza> komad!
<BotaniCar1> uglavnom, takticke analize na stranu, meni je samo drago da smo ga mi njima prvi gurnuli ! :) 
<jaizza> čujem da su nam opet suci krivi
<jaizza> "nismo mi, suci su krivi"
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: kolko čujem, gurnuli su si sami :-D
<SilverSpace> ma odigrali kao papci
<SilverSpace> uz dva panja u napadu koja nisu ni smjela ic u brazil 
<jaizza> u vlaku se komentiralo kak su Brazilci imali loptu u posjedu 70% vremena
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pa kazem odigrali ko papci 
<jaizza> ja sam pretpostavila da su naši tak brzo trčali (kao kak HŽ vozi) da su uvijek pretrčali loptu
<drj_cro> uff.. kad se na ubuntu-hr prica o nogometu :)
<jaizza> jedan striček koji je sjedio do nas je samo škrgutao sa zubima :D
<drj_cro> btw nasi su olcno igrali
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: vremena su takva :)
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: ma da ak je to bilo odlicno onda bolje da idu doma
<jaizza> olcno
<SilverSpace> odmaaaaaa
<SilverSpace> kovac se izgubio 
<drj_cro> gle ja sam ocekivao da ce ih brazil zgazit, prema tome ovo je bilo olcno
<SilverSpace> pa i zgazio ih 
<SilverSpace> sa tri laka komada
<rut> bitno da sam ja zabio gol .. :)
<jaizza> http://www.24sata.hr/zanimljivosti/ako-me-muskarac-voli-mora-voljeti-i-moju-ruzicastu-macu-371088
<drj_cro> priznam im 1 laki gol,drugi penal je ...,3 gol je nakon sto ih je sudac izj*o i ovi su stisnuli kontru, uglavnom za nas protiv brazila olcno
<SilverSpace> jaizza: bas gleda
<SilverSpace> jaizza: moram prvo osljepit 
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: mi nismo skoro ni napravili njima pravu sansu
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne moraš ti gledati helokiti, dovoljno je da znaš da ONA GLEDA TEBE!!! buahahahahahaha
<SilverSpace> ss
<SilverSpace> 
 * ravilov mrzi nogomet
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10341588_10154295459150078_3659263399837992128_n.png
<SilverSpace> hm ravilov je strunf :)
<rut> kutija ko kutija .. voli samo sebe
<jaizza> bijah do kuhinje, veli kolegica brazil nešto nešto, sad je sljedeća sa ..... u ponoć, sva sreća da sam uzela godišnji
<ravilov> nogomet je droga za mase i dobra distrakcija da se ljude skrene sa stvarnih problema
<calmpitbull> ravilov, ja se slazem
<ravilov> SilverSpace, nisam mrgud ali mi ide na kitu sto ga svuda forsiraju i sopaju me time na silu iako me uopce ne zanima
<ravilov> nit sam gledao utakmicu jucer nit me zanima tijek i rezultat, a opet sve znam ko da sam gledao
<jaizza> ravilov: si vidio onaj članak koji sam pastenuala na kanal jučer na tu temu?
<ravilov> jesam, nisam stigao procitat
<rut> kutija ides i ti meni na kitu pa te moram gledat ovdje . tako ti je to u zivotu 
<ivoks> bas svinjarija
<ravilov> Mmike spamer
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cek, kaj ti seres sad? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj
<Mmike> SilverSpace, osh rec da sudac nije bio kreten? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: istina je da je kovac kriv
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> za to sto je sudac kreten?
<SilverSpace> dva panja u napad 
<Mmike> ama, za suca te pitam! :)
<ivoks> kaj brijes ti?
<SilverSpace> koja nisu ni smjela u brazil
<ivoks> ovak dobro nismo igrali nikad
<SilverSpace> ivoks: daj si kupi naocale
<SilverSpace> kakva igra
<jaizza> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10345570_677484942321421_8951563042222510283_n.jpg
<Mmike> ovaj SilverSpace je k'o milanovic :)
<ivoks> bas
<Mmike> ignorira pitanja na koja mu odgovor ne pase :)
<ivoks> prica o stvarima o kojima pojma nema :)
<Mmike> hahaha :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sudac, kako komentiras sudjenje?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pusti penal je i prije utakmice uracunat brazil je domacin
<ivoks> sudjenje je bilo koma, ali ocekivano
<ivoks> da je brazil izgubio, spalili bi stadion
<Mmike> to je istina
<Mmike> al' opet
<Mmike> ono je bio crveni za nejmara nad modricem
<Mmike> onak, sam tak
<ivoks> brazil bi pobijedio i bez sudjenja
<ivoks> nije im to trebalo
<Mmike> ivoks, to nisam bas siguran :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja gledam kak je kovac postavio momcad
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a ja te pitam za suca :)
<SilverSpace> ko panjina 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a ti nesh odgovorit
<Mmike> zato kaj znas koji je odgovor
<ivoks> dobro su decki igrali
<drj_cro> ma igrali su olcno
<Mmike> i zato kaj bi tim odgovorom tvoji argumenti pali u vodu
<Mmike> nisu igrali odlicno
<Mmike> nit blizu
<ivoks> kako se i moglo protiv brazila
<Mmike> al' nisu nikako igali lose
<SilverSpace> Mmike: reko ti pusti sudenje to se znalo unapred
<Mmike> SilverSpace, necu pustit sudjenje
<Mmike> jer, i da su igrali k'o supermeni, sudac bi ih sjebo
<Mmike> 3 kardinalne greske je napravio
<ivoks> bi
<Mmike> i 10ak manjih
<ivoks> jednostavno je
<ivoks> domacin uvijek mora proci skupinu
<Mmike> al' da
<ivoks> pa pogledaj japan i koreju
<ravilov> -> #fudbal
<ivoks> domacini, prodju skupinu
<ivoks> a ni prije ni poslije se ne mogu niti kvalificirati
<jaizza> moram račune poplačat
<jaizza> le fuj
<SilverSpace> nema tu filozofije 
<Mmike> moguce da je fifla namjerno stavila tog suca, sad ce ga jos mozda i kaznit i potjerat sa svjeckog
<SilverSpace> domacin je domacin
<Mmike> kao, los je, eto, los je
<ivoks> pa naravno
<Mmike> al' napravio je sto je trebalo
<ivoks> ne mora fifa placati suca da postigne sto zeli
<ivoks> treba samo postaviti pravog suca u pravo vrijeme
<Mmike> pa se opet vracamo na ono sto drug mrgud veli: fudbal je oso ukurac
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> vidi moj status na fejsu
 * Mmike nema fejs :)
<ivoks> jel to spor ili posao? ako je posao, koliko za prvo mjesto
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> mislim, to je 'profesionalni sport' :D
<ivoks> pa ono, daj reci, pa cemo platiti i veseliti se
<ravilov> fudbal je ono sto nijedan sport ne bi smio postat
<ravilov> anti-primjer
<SilverSpace> ravilov: lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja ne mislim da je kovac nesh posebno sjebo jako. Stovise, vrsaljko i kovacic su fakat dobro odigrali. Ja te pitam radije di su bili mordic i rakitic drugo poluvrijeme.
<SilverSpace> ravilov: istina
<Mmike> Dakako, bajica isto, istrcao se u prvih pola sata,  i dalje ga nije bilo bas
<Mmike> a'l sve u svemu ja mislim isto da igrom nikako nisu podbacili
<Mmike> zamisli si samo da je sudjenje bilo malo vise fer
<Mmike> pa da je nejmar dobio crveni za ono sto je napravio modricu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gle nismo napravili ni jednu 100% sansu 
<Mmike> di bi onda bio brazil?
<SilverSpace> prvo ne mozes sa dva panja igrat
<Mmike> di ima statistika neka?
<Mmike> nermem nac
<SilverSpace> ne mozes rakitica staviti na njegovo neprirodno mjesto 
<SilverSpace> tako i kovacica
 * ravilov bi umjesto lopte u igru ubacio komad kamena ofarbanog ko lopta, cisto fore radi
<ravilov> i promjene radi
<Mmike> ravilov, ti si od onih klinaca koje su u osnovnjaku napucavali loptom jer bi se ukocili cim bi lopta dosla blizu njih? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kovac nema pojma
<SilverSpace> gdje mu je treca zamjena
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to sam i ja mislio. Al' s obzirom na to koliko je zelen i tko mu je sve igrao, opce to nije tak lose izgledalo.
<ravilov> Mmike, ja sam strateski bio uvijek nasuprot lopte
<SilverSpace> ko je taj brozovic
 * BotaniCar1 ko klinac bio golman, jedino mjesto gdje svake 3 minute mozes napucati nekog dok "vracas loptu u igru" :) 
<SilverSpace> u tako vaznoj utakmici
<ravilov> nisam se kocio od lopte ali nisam je ni volio
<ivoks> ocito :)
 * Mmike je isto bio golman jer je bio nesposoban za ista drugo :)
<ivoks> meni je nogomet bio i ostao bezveze
<ivoks> ali pogledam tekmu
<Mmike> i meni, to be fair :)
 * ravilov je gledao tekme samo kad su ga natjerali
<Mmike> kosarka, rukomet, vaterpolo su mi uvijek bili masu zanimljiviji
<Mmike> hokej!
<BotaniCar1> Meni je bezveze kaj su svi takvi uber nogometasi, a najbolje rezultate postizemo u svim sportovima osim nogometa 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: tko si ti, da komentiras tako vaznu tekmu
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> iako sam uvijek volio tekme na svjeckom prvenstsvu 
<ravilov> Mmike, golf i bejzbol!
<ravilov> (dosada za poludit)
<Mmike> bejzbol je dosadan za gledat. Al' skroz fora za igrati.
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: to je i mene smetalo dok sam igrao vaterpolo
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.medvescak.com/khl/mark-french-prihvatio-ponudu-calgary-hitmena-no1091
<ivoks> igram za klub koji je proglasen najboljim klubom u povijesti sporta, a nema novaca za poslati nas na prvenstvo hrvatske
<ivoks> s druge strane, neki debilcek dobija milijune jer trci u 3. ligi
<ravilov> Mmike, znam, frendica nas jednom odvela da gledamo kak njezin decko (sad muz) igra, ubrzo smo zijevali i pitali se koliko jos dugo moramo ostat i koliko igra traje
<Mmike> da, al
<Mmike> fora s nogometom je da ga mogu igrat svi
<Mmike> treba ti livada i lopta
<Mmike> i eto 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: tko sam ja covjek sa iskustvom ;) 
<Mmike> za kosarku, rukomet, vaterpolo, treba ti teren/bazen
<Mmike> nemres sam tak 'opalit sicu' ak nemas teren, koseve, i to
<Mmike> ravilov, ja sam igrao bejzbol u dugavama jedno vrijeme, i fakat je totalno kul igra
<Mmike> jedino ako si bajstender onda je, well, dosadna :)
<Mmike> u USA kad sam zivio sam sa frendom/kolegom gledao neku utakmicu nogometnu, lik je bio odusevljen kak je to 90 minuta ciste akcije, stalno se nesh desava
<Mmike> za razliku od bejzbola i americkog nogometa
<Mmike> veli on 'ovo je ko hokej, non-stop action' :)
<Mmike> ugl! saga sa tcomom: Znaci, veli lik 'nisam ja siguran da vam je usluga ukljucena', i spoji me u sluzbu za pravne osobe da oni to provjere, jer on nema 'prava'.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi sredio tcom 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> Javi mi se drugi lik i veli 'dada, ukljuceno vam je sve, pa poslali smo vam racun'. I spoji mi enazad u teh. podrsku da mi sloze web-pristup.
<Mmike> I javi se tamo lik i veli 'ali vi nemate maxtv to go' ukljucen. Reko, kak nemam, sad mi je vas kolega rekao da imam. Veli on, neznam ja tko vam je sto rekao, ali nemate to ukljuceno. Ja vam ne mogu to ukljuciti, to moraju oni.
<Mmike> I vrati me nazad u sluzbu za poslovne korisnike.
<ravilov> Mmike, nikad igrao pa mi samo dosadan :)
<Mmike> I tak 3 puta :)
<SilverSpace> denes je petek
<Mmike> Na kraju se javila neka treca zena, ispricavala se jedno 10 minuta, i slozila mi sve u tih 10 minuta.
<ravilov> Mmike, also, nogomet je tamo trebao i ostat, na livadama u kvartovima
<Mmike> Notorni idijoti. Di god se okrenes. 
<Mmike> ravilov, steta sto zivimo u drustvu di je zarada jedino bitna, pa jednostavno nije mogao tamo ostat :)
<ravilov> zalosno
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> al' tu smo di smo
<Mmike> tak da
<ravilov> znao sam lika koji doslovce nije htio prstom mrdnut ako nije u tome vidio potencijalnu financijsku korist
<SilverSpace> tak bi u austriju a moram na more https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrMqT2FQ-KA
<datase> YouTube: Vettel And Ricciardo Preview The Red Bull Ring - 0:03:46 - 85,847 views - 1237 likes / 10 dislikes
<ravilov> i hobije je cak tako birao
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tesko je to :)
<ravilov> i ne, nije se obogatio
 * Mmike moze, vele, gledat maxtvtogo i preko toga gledatf1 ;) 
<Mmike> i ne ide mi u promet
 * Mmike ce i otkazat vipnet ugovor
<SilverSpace> kak f1
<Mmike> i prebacit se na savrsenu tarifu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa f1 ima na maxtvu
<Mmike> a ovo je maxtv to go
<SilverSpace> ima u dodatnom paketu 
<Mmike> tj, imam maxtv to go sport
<Mmike> pa da, to imam
<ravilov> Mmike, jucerasnje akcije te nisu razuvjerule?
<Mmike> ravilov, akcije?
<ravilov> tcom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je druga stvar 
<ravilov> accounti
<SilverSpace> super
<Mmike> http://splivalo.hr/ <- zivio ubuntu upgrade :D
<Mmike> ravilov, fali mi konteksta jos - kaj hoces rec? :)
<ravilov> sta nisi imao neke peripetije oko accounta? aktivan-neaktivan, ima prava-nema prava...
<ravilov> ili to sve rijeseno sad
<Mmike> da, al
<Mmike> razuvjerile u sto?
<ravilov> da actually *imas* maxtv2go :p
<ravilov> also, jel ti inace kod upgradea uvijek po defaultu stisces "yes, install the package maintainer's version"? :)
<BotaniCar1> TeslaMotors  se odrekao kile i po patenata vezanih uz proizvodnju lektricnih automobila \o/ 
<BotaniCar1> IMA DA I F1 IDE NA STRUJU !:)
<BotaniCar1> hmm, dijelom vec ide :) 
<ravilov> ko i Tesla himself svojevremeno
<ravilov> re: patenti
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> evo kaj veli eurosport
<ivoks> https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs/desmond-kane/forget-neymar-brazil-national-hero-yuichi-nishimura-225207798.html
<Mmike> ravilov, imam, zena gledala tekmu sinoc tak (naime, bnet mi ukinuo odnos nakon sto im nisam platio sto hoce :) )
<ravilov> lol
<Mmike> i, ne stiscem, obicno uzmem ono 'aj u shell pa istrazi koji kurac' :) al' za apache, konkretno, nije nist pitao.
<Mmike> krivim hecner
<Mmike> ne znam kako jos, al' krivim hecner :)
<ravilov> slazem se, hecner je kriv sto ti je dopustio ssh pristup
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj je bilo?
<Mmike> ma ne, cpanel imam, kakav ssh
<ivoks> upgrejdao na 14.04?
<Mmike> ivoks, neznam jos :) brijem da inklud na /etc/apache2/sites-enabled vise ne radi, ili nesto tak
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> radi
<Mmike> sa 13.10
<ivoks> samo mora zavrsavati sa .conf
<Mmike> nisam istrazivao
<Mmike> a-ha!
<Mmike> to je onda easy fix
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<ivoks> Apache 2.4
<ivoks> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS includes Apache 2.4; this is a major version upgrade from Apache 2.2 in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and users should take care to read the upgrade notes included in the packaging and the upstream upgrading documentation. 
<ivoks> http://sources.debian.net/src/apache2/2.4.9-1/debian/apache2.NEWS
<ravilov> pa bilo je upozorenje za to jos prije dosta vremena... ali vjerojatno u konzoli (pri startanju apachea) koju preko cpanela ne vidis :p
<Mmike> I, popravili smo :D
<Mmike> ravilov, kak ne, cpanel ti meni sve na mobitel salje
<Mmike> bah, upgrade notes citat
<Mmike> tko je to vidio
<Mmike> ivoks, thnx, radi :)
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/p526x296/10264439_10152131564900642_6575488085403848935_n.png
<Mmike> linode ima SSD i pojeftinio je
<ravilov> cpanel se podebelio onda...
<Mmike> malcice je sma skuplji od digital oceana
<Mmike> ravilov, ma jebuckam te, jebote, sta me slusas :)
<Mmike> kakav fakin cpanel
 * ravilov stajaznam
 * Mmike sad isto ima btrfs
<ravilov> gdje je "free space" kompleksan koncept? :p
<Mmike> da :D
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet jel' kreiranje/ubijanje lxcova radi brze
<Mmike> ak radi, to je to
<ravilov> ext3/4 je sasvim dovoljan
<Mmike> ravilov, zakaj pricas k'o silverspace? :)
<Mmike> o stvarima koje ne kuzis? :)
<Mmike> dovoljan je tebi na laptopu di su ti windowsi primarni OS :D
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks>  BEZ OBZIRA što kažu Fifina komisija ili Oko sokolovo, penal kakav je dosudio Yuichi Nichimura nisu poklanjali ni Croatiji krajem devedesetih. 
<ravilov> Mmike, e sad cu si bas instalirat win7 na ext3
<Mmike> sto je reklo oko sokolovo?
<Mmike> mr. antipaticus
 * ravilov opet prisilno sopanje fudbalom...
<Mmike> mislim, neznam. Moguce da fakat nije vidio da je ovaj gledo modrica prije, i da je namjerno udario ga. S druge strane, da mu je dao crveni karton, pa ja mislim da bi se stadion srusio :D
<ivoks> bez zajebancije, ubili bi suca
<ivoks> doslovno
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/sebasdunn/status/477305191566286848/photo/1
<BotaniCar1> lol
<ivoks> s obzirom da je japanac
<ivoks> mogao bi s uciniti nesto nazao
<SilverSpace> ubuntu ovdje stane  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG00395-20140612-2032.jpg
<SilverSpace> ne moze ni u konzolu 
<SilverSpace> evo njemci grafikom pokazali da sudac nije radi svog polozaja ni mogao vidjeti penal 
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: swap je precijenjen :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: ja ne mogu nis iscitat iz toga :)
<ravilov> cita zadnju liniju
<ravilov> nema tu nis pametno, standardno dizanje sustava
<ravilov> zasto bas tu stane, tko zna
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: moral bush se z neceg drugog bootati i vidjeti di je last-boot log zapeo ( ako u toj fazi uopce pise nesto )
<SilverSpace> da ne pise
<BotaniCar1> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/(.png
<jaizza> aj da vidim, tko je u trendu? https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/10456826_10202211779568056_2717656195498312058_n.jpg
<BotaniCar1> daj bar napisi da je fagh link ili da je NSFBrain :) 
<ravilov> kak se to drzi odozada...?
<BotaniCar1> Duct tape ! :) 
<BotaniCar1> Stavio sam si to na FB, mozda mi dodatno smanji frend listu :) 
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> denes je petek i jos 13
<SilverSpace> danas se trebala igrati tekma
<BotaniCar1> Di da se idem sutra kupati s malim ? Jezercica/Adamovec/nekaj trece ? 
<SilverSpace> di je ta Jezercica
<BotaniCar1> Iza Kashine 
<BotaniCar1> pod sljemenom, sec
<Vlado9A3CY> kod Stubickih toplica
<SilverSpace> aha znam 
<BotaniCar1> http://www.terme-jezercica.hr/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: cim si mi reko odmah sam se sjetio 
<BotaniCar1> Druga mi je opcija http://www.aquaparkadamovec.hr/, tam je voda bila 'ladna ko ku**ino srce zadnji put kad smo bili 
<BotaniCar1> ne znam kaj mi je trece , u tom rangu udaljenosti, na raspolaganju 
<SilverSpace> i ja sam jednom bio u adamovcu nitko se nije kupao 
<SilverSpace> ledena voda
<SilverSpace> mada meni ne smeta
<BotaniCar1> Ni meni, al nemrem malog u to hititi' :D
<SilverSpace> je zamrzi odmah vodu 
<BotaniCar1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RDO7dwHSO6w  "Jura pogleć!, Pimpek je pal z neba!" 
<datase> YouTube: Fine Mrtve Djevojke - 0:01:39 - 10,418 views - 17 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar1> iha, slozilo youtube, ali vise nema ocjenu u % ? 
<SilverSpace> bemti openwrt 
<SilverSpace> na starijoj tj. aktuelnoj verziji mi sve radi ali nece 3g bonbon radit
<BotaniCar1> Ti jos nisi digao ruke od tog drekeca ? Gledajuc' koliko u prosjeku gubim vremena na svaki *wrt deployment, isplati mi se kupiti neki mikrotik-za-uboge svaki put 
<SilverSpace> na novoj pak zajebava upgrade moram svaki put iz pocetka konfifurirat ali radi 3g
<jelly> BotaniCar1: sto si stariji, vrijeme je sve vise novac
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: pa ne moram si sloziti net za more
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: zaista, ne moras :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: moram jebiga mora frend imati vezu sa firmom 
<SilverSpace> a i je zatrebam ponekad 
<SilverSpace> telefon nije opcija
<BotaniCar1> zakaj ? 
<BotaniCar1> ako samo zatrebas, onda je :) 
<BotaniCar1> ako redovno trebas, onda .. 
<SilverSpace> skupo  trosit telefon vezu i malo mi je 500mb
<SilverSpace> ipak idem mjesec dana na more
<BotaniCar1> ja za cijelog godisnjeg ne potrosim toliko bendvita. Filmovi su mi na disku, nish drugo online ne trebam, ako moram kaj za posel to na teret firminog mobitela i prijenosa podataka prek njega obavim 
<vileni> ja sam potrosio 980mb proslo ljeto
<vileni> i onda sam zadnjih 10 dana bio offline
<SilverSpace> proslih godina mi je bilo taman 500mb ali sad vise ne pogotovo kaj frend radi rirme mora svakodnevno imati net
<vileni> a sto je najbolje, nisam nista posebno radio na mobu
<SilverSpace> tak da moram slozit
<SilverSpace> eto na novoj verziji openwrt bonbon radi 
<SilverSpace> ne smijem vise nis dirat :)
<jelly> meni je 3GB taman da ne moram brinuti za po gradu, ali na moru cu morat prebacit na 10GB
<ravilov> SilverSpace, kakav je to godisnji ako mora svakodnevno bit vezan na firmu?
<SilverSpace> ja nemam pojma koliko ce biti dost prometa
 * ravilov je na godisnjem imao vezu iskljucivo preko public/free wifija
<jelly> ravilov: ako radis u IT-ju u telekomu, redovan
<vileni> e da, ima tko preporuku za 3g u UK?
<ravilov> jelly, je*o taki godisnji
<SilverSpace> ravilov: firma je tek prije dva mjeseca u pogonu i mora bit pod nazorom 
<jelly> ravilov: uvijek imam opciju radit negdje drugdje
<BotaniCar1> jelly: nemaju svi tu/takvu opciju :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar1: to je notorna glupost
<BotaniCar1> koje "to" ? Da nemaju svi alt-job na lageru ? Zajebavam i izvlacim iz konteksta. 
<jelly> da ne mozes dati otkaz bilo kad
<SilverSpace> crko
<jelly> i ak imas djecu, i kredit... samo je pitanje usuditi se
<BotaniCar1> Otkad imam sve navedeno, moja su muda mala i uplasena :) 
<ravilov> to ne znaci da opcija ne postoji
<markosejic> d dan
<ravilov> kad smo vec kod nogometa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfxpF2JiIcM
<datase> YouTube: Minions - football - 0:00:11 - 25,120 views - 76 likes / 2 dislikes
<markosejic> kako sam znao da ce tako nekako zavrsiti
<BotaniCar1> markosejic: znaci da si se obogatio na kladionici ?
<markosejic> ne ali dobro mi je instinkt govorio
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWEjvCRPrCo
<datase> YouTube: Internet is for PORN!! - 0:03:17 - 8,590,593 views - 28421 likes / 1573 dislikes
<jaizza> tko će o čemu  nego Mmike o pornjavi
<BotaniCar1> Veli Kelly : "Rubelj" čevapi su kao bračni seks, uvijek jedno te isto bez iznenađenja...
<BotaniCar1> Sta ces, covjek nije nikad bio u braku :) 
<jaizza> Šefovi prevoditelja Giancarlo Zucchetto i Susanne Altenberg posjetili su ovih dana Zagreb u potrazi za odgovorom na pitanje zašto ne mogu dobiti kvalificirane prevoditelje iz Hrvatske na odlično plaćene poslove za institucije Europske unije u Bruxellesu i Strasbourgu. Samo za EU parlament nedostaje osam ljudi, dok u Hrvatskoj ne postoji zadovoljavajući program za prevoditelje za taj posao 
<BotaniCar1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mnmjivkzbcQ  \m/
<datase> YouTube: BODY COUNT - 99 Problems BC - 0:03:10 - 5,862 views - 82 likes / 5 dislikes
<BotaniCar1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTDIZnFUtpM # Nije borbeni macak nego Gospodin Machek :) 
<datase> YouTube: He-man - Australska verzija crtića (News Bar) - 0:01:04 - 33,489 views - 278 likes / 26 dislikes
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 86°F / 30°C (Heat Index: 85°F / 30°C); Humidity: 40%; Pressure: 29.95in / 101.4kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Wsw, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 9 mins, 56 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Thunderstorm; High of 77°F / 25°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for Saturday: Rain; High of 70°F / 21°C; Low of 52°F / 11°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of rain; High of (1 more message)
<rut> .weather zagreb / kutija
<datase> rut: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 81°F / 27°C (Heat Index: 82°F / 28°C); Humidity: 51%; Pressure: 30.01in / 101.6kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Variable, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 11 mins, 8 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Saturday: Rain; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Sunday: Mostly (1 more message)
<BotaniCar1> .wearher sesvete
<BotaniCar1> pih
<BotaniCar1> .weather sesvete
<datase> BotaniCar1: Weather for Sesvete, Croatia | Temperature: 81°F / 27°C (Heat Index: 82°F / 28°C); Humidity: 51%; Pressure: 30.01in / 101.6kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Variable, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 11 mins, 26 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Saturday: Rain; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Sunday: (1 more message)
<rut> sparno ovdije 
<rut> a nikako da pljusti vise ..
<BotaniCar1> I ovdje, kolegiac se obukla na granici bezobrazluka. 
<rut> iskoristi priliku
<BotaniCar1> Kakvu ? Nema tu prilike, samo manjka manira, rekao bih 
<rut> pa da uslikas i das link :)
<BotaniCar1> Ma, necu 
<rut> rekli smo da necemo spominjat inace 
<BotaniCar1> Kuis, nije to slikanje na plazi, koka je prekputa mene, kaj da joj velim, da ju slikam za decke s neta  :D 
<rut> a mora znati ?
<rut> :P
<rut> a mufiin nekad me iznenadujes ... iskreno . 
<BotaniCar1> U uredu smo, nema milog nacina da me ne vidi / cuje skljocaj 
<rut> pun filozofija 
<rut> dobro je .. zaboravi :)
<BotaniCar1> Zaboravi ti , mene bode s cicom u oko svakim udisajem 
<rut> eto na 
<BotaniCar1> Daj me razumi, tesko mi je 
<rut> ajde smiri se .. nije ovo kanal za cice .. to ti je na #linux.hr
<rut> tamo ima zeljnih cica 
<rut> urazumim ... oces ?
<rut> dobro ih pogledaj (nemoj zurit bas ocito) .. memoriraj u ram .. i trk u wc :) .. 
<rut> pa bude bolje kad se vratis
 * BotaniCar1 se diskretno makne na par minuta ( proucavam nesto, jel ) :) 
<rut> tako je 
<rut> stopam ti 
<rut> :P
<BotaniCar1> Hmm ? Bio sam gotov vec pred vratima :) 
<rut> i zena zadovoljna tobom ?
<BotaniCar1> A ono, placam rezije, pa me nece bas odmah odpiliti :) Ako mislis na zakonitu :) 
<rut> ae . barem neke koristi :)
<rut> a nego na koju .. nemas ti nista sastrane ..
<jelly> also,
<jelly> %#@% paste
<jelly> http://boingboing.net/2014/06/10/possibly-the-most-genius-don.html 
<BotaniCar1> Bodycount izdao novi album \o/ 
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar1> ddan msejicu 
<markosejic> BotaniCar1: pozz
<markosejic> upravo napravio update na firefox 30 nema nekih promjena
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: weshmashian , mogu kak pidgin chatove direktno pucati u kayako tickete ? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, :)
<Mmike> reflected je imao bota koji se spoji na kayako i spoji na pidgin i onda majmunira s time
<Mmike> neznam dal' ima nesto in-the-wild
<BotaniCar1> Znaci, haknut reflected .. thx
<jelly> BotaniCar1: a kak ces oznaciti koji dio chata je bitan koji nije?
<SilverSpace> fujjj
<BotaniCar1> jelly: biljezimo cijelu prepisku u svakom slucaju ( sljedivost, credible denial). Ima "ticket notes" ako treba nesto naglasiti. 
<BotaniCar1> Ako netko hoce spomenuti Bodycount: https://mega.co.nz/#!QAtWkbiT!Su9g2RTP5HEfHO9ipBqUr1pTP2xxQBrCLWYwyzGpMmE
<jelly> Bodycount's in da house?
<BotaniCar1> taj,isti, ali 2014 edition
<BotaniCar1> "manslaughter" album
 * jelly se sjeca samo toga i born dead
<BotaniCar1> Pametnom dosta :) Album je ionako bio pre jak za pustati u ikakvom drustvu/autu :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar1: what mmike said
<weshmashian> al' je turbo zabavno kad imas ticket na jedno 20 stranica i 15 stranica su cisti chat logovi
<BotaniCar1> weshmashian: to zovu sljedivost ! Nema "sjecam se da smo pricali" :)
<Mmike> i opet debilni RBA iDirekt koji ne radi :/
<BotaniCar1> To je default, iznimno radi :) 
<BotaniCar1> http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--nEWaHGIg--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/qqgydeyb3k29vezeug7n.jpg # e-mail signjaturi 
<BotaniCar1> http://jebo.me/pas/2 # prvi spam letter u dugo vremena koji me zainteresirao :) Ocito su proucili situaciju u nas :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar1: trazi referencu
<BotaniCar1> :) De nemoj, opet sam se zagrcnuo s kavom :) 
<ravilov> Mmike, kako tebi nikad ne radi? ja ga bas koristio dosta zadnjih par dana (placam rezije i tako) i radi super
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVy_UNH-89o
<datase> YouTube: Andressa Urach pinta corpo para Cristiano Ronaldo - 0:03:29 - 169,370 views - 132 likes / 37 dislikes
<BotaniCar1> Kaj jos netko, itko , u danasnje vrijeme koristi Lotus notes ?! Sad sam dobio poziv na webinar na kojem bi mogao izostriti svoje skilove vezane uz isti .. 
<Mmike> k'o sto ima ljudi koji koriste RedHat, tako ima i ljudi koji koriste Lotus Notes :)
<BotaniCar1> Hehe 
<rut> dosta za danas
<rut> muffin 
<BotaniCar1> oj
<rut> do kad radis . 16 /
<BotaniCar1> Vish, treba polako pozavrsavati ovo sto se radi :) 
<rutko> ja upravo spremam opremu .. i lagano gas
<BotaniCar1> Neka tebe ,a cu po PSu
<Mmike> po playstationu
<BotaniCar1> Vicko ! Ces naletit s detetom do mene ovaj vikend ? :) 
<BotaniCar1> Ocemo negdje na pol puta ? 
<BotaniCar1> s/Vicko/mmike/
<Mmike> oo
<Mmike> kak se sed komande rokaju, na najjace :)
<Mmike> dvojim, nadam se da sutra idemo do fake-mora
<Mmike> krk/malinska
<Mmike> a veceras moram laptop doposlozit do kraja i prebacit server domaci u novo kuciste
<jaizza> rutko
<jaizza> :-)
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: nase pivo, pase nedjelja, ako bude lijepo vrijeme , i ja bi na kupanac nekam sutra ? 
<jaizza> ostajte mi dobro
<jaizza> ode ja na godišnji
<markosejic> d dan
<ravilov> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/t1.0-9/10348632_653423251414761_823931480783919803_n.jpg
<api984> .weather Pula,Croatia
<datase> api984: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 86°F / 30°C (Heat Index: 85°F / 30°C); Humidity: 40%; Pressure: 29.89in / 101.2kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Wnw, 12mph / 19kph; Updated: 16 mins, 57 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of rain; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Sunday: Mostly cloudy; High (1 more message)
<obruT> bome, odluka da zbrisem pol sata ranije doma s posla pa nastavim posao od doma je bila mnogo dobra
<dodohr> -pa nastavim posao od doma
<obruT> pa da... nebrem otici bez da upogonim sto sam planiro :)
<obruT> otici - zavrsiti dan/tjedan :)
<obruT> sad se to veselo vrti i sto se mene tice, moze kroz cijeli vikend :)
<ivoks> http://www.dailybreeze.com/events/20140612/world-cup-helps-proud-croats-build-nation-through-soccer#.U5qIzlSPav8.email
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> znam dva lika s fotke hahaha
<obruT> idem kod staraca prek vikenda, bez zene, najavljena kisa... moram ponijeti samo najnuznije... sad razmisljam sto... laptop/rpi/hdmi kabel/utp kabel/disk s pokojim filmom/  ... mozda gace i carape, al to nije nuzno :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodohr> "proud croats"
<dodohr> da mi je znat na sta su rvati "proud"
<dodohr> valjda na najdebilniju "naciju" na planetu
<dodohr> (cast izuzecima, disclaimer)
<tonil> yo
<tonil> sta ima
<dodohr> kisha
<tonil> dobro je sta je kisa
<tonil> u mene vedro
<dodohr> nije
<tonil> sta nije sparina ovaka
<tonil> 32 stupnja
<tonil> kisa bar razladi
<tonil> jedino ako si mislio biciklirat :P
<tonil> MmikeDOMA, jes tu
<tonil> sta je ovo
<tonil> nigdi nikog
<Mmike> bas sam prava kucanica
<tonil> Mmike, ?
<Mmike> a cisti spremaj peri
<tonil> mh
<tonil> m
<tonil> to ostavim materi da radi
<tonil> ja samo kuvam
<tonil> jer volim kuhinju
<tonil> Mmike, javio mi se stari sve se dogovrio kroz ova dva mjeseca bi isao u aberdeen
<tonil> na dva tjedna
<tonil> moram gori polagat ove kurseve
<tonil> znaci treba mi bosiet,huet,mist i stage 1 i stage 2 crane 
<tonil> nadam se da ce mi se isplatit
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> nema mame
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ne zivimo skupa :)
<Mmike> ja bi u aberdeen
<Mmike> tamo ima dobrog viskija
<tonil> da
<tonil> nekidan uzeo za prijateljicu bocu chivasa,tjedan dana poslije toga posvadili se i sve palo u vodu
<tonil> jos nepricamo :(
<infy-> ovo san treba napravit prije 8 godina
<infy-> uzet 10metara cat5 kabela i provuć ga do routera
<tonil> danas me pogledala i samo makla pogled u drugu stranu
<tonil> to me bas pogadja
<tonil> ali
<tonil> chivas ko viski
<tonil> i nije mi nesto
<tonil> Mmike, da vidis samo huet ,zavezu te u kavez i tumbaju dva metra ispod vode u bazenu i iz toga moras izai
<tonil> izac*
<Mmike> infy-, sta si prije imo, spagu neku? :)
<Mmike> chivas je blended viski
<infy-> wifi 
<Mmike> tonil, prave face piju single malt viskije
<infy-> zadnyi kernel update mi je zeznuo sve
<infy-> i nije mi se dalo rollbackat
<Mmike> ja osobno preferiram islay single maltove
<infy-> zato jer je vruće pa san radije kupia kabel
<Mmike> infy-, pa sta radis kernel update :)
<infy-> pa bio je u updateu
<infy-> dernia san pacman -Syu
<tonil> Mmike, di ima toga za uzet u nas?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nadje se u konzumu, plodinama, i tako
<Mmike> inace vrutak ima nelos izbor viskija
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islay_whisky
<Mmike> moj favorit je Laphroig
<Mmike> mozes probati Bowmore, taj je isto nelos, a jeftiniji
<Mmike> jedino, islay viskiji ti imaju okus po ugljenu
<Mmike> to je od treseta
<Mmike> eh
<jelly-home> i to ljudi piju?!
<Mmike> ma
<jelly-home> nis, laku noc
<Mmike> treset se koristi za susenje slada
<Mmike> pa onda poprimi aromu
<ravilov> ovdje se loce vidim
<ravilov> odoja
<dodohr> odesiti lokat
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-14
<dodohr> Vjetar : proseci
<dodohr> pse
<Vjetar> dodohr: ?
<dodohr> samo nemoj pustit vjetar
<Vjetar> nemam pse
<dodohr> e pa onda ti je quit msg totalni fejk
<dodohr> sto imas za reci u svoju obranu
<Vjetar> odjebi
<dodohr> ista?
<dodohr> ah
<dodohr> ccc
<dodohr> ruzno
<dodohr> piglu te gleda
<Vjetar> i gargoyle gleda, pa Å¡to?
<dodohr> gargoyle je mrtav
<Vjetar> i piglu je pokojni
<dodohr> ni-je
<Vjetar> ma da?
<dodohr> otkud ti da je pokojni
<Vjetar> od kud tebi da je gargoyle mrtav?
<dodohr> pojma, ja kenjam bezveze
<Vjetar> i ja :P
<dodohr> xD
<Vjetar> pun mjesec, petak 13
<dodohr> smper fi, pav!
<dodohr> o/
<Vjetar> :)
<Vjetar> bok dodo
<dodohr> bok
<Vjetar> Å¡to tebi ne da spavati?
<dodohr> pojeban bioritam xD
<Vjetar> oh
<Vjetar> to sam nadrastao
<Vjetar> sad imam nepojeban organ među nogama :)
<dodohr> xD
<Vjetar> bioritam se lako dovede u red
<dodohr> odem krmit
<dodohr> noc
<Vjetar> noć dodohr 
<calmpitbull> morgen
<markosejic> d jutro
<Mmike> imal' netko negdze popis neki dze bi pisalo kak su se ulice preimenovavale
<Mmike> recimo, ulica vlade bagata u malinskoj - kak se ta zove danas? :)
<calmpitbull> http://paste.kde.org/puvh9mcni#line-1
<calmpitbull> kak dobijes ovo
<calmpitbull> za chrome
<calmpitbull> koja je to komanda
<calmpitbull> ok nasel
<SilverSpace> jebo korejance da ih jebo mutave
<SilverSpace> izgleda da oni klimu montiraju na stolu a ne na zidu 
<SilverSpace> maknes dva poklopca na struji koja kda montiras na zid ne mozes vratiti
<tomislav> pozz
<markosejic> d dan
<tomislav> bok
<markosejic> pozz
<markosejic> jelly ivoks mmike pozz
<markosejic> BotaniCar pozz
<markosejic> igustin
<tomislav> ima sta novo online u zadnjih 3-4 mjeseca :P
<markosejic> ovisi na koju temu
<tomislav> neke vaznije stvari
<tomislav> programiranje
<tomislav> grafika
<tomislav> net protokoli
<tomislav> direct x 12 ili nesto :D
<markosejic> bio je hertbleed ssl bug
<markosejic> ubuntu 14.04 izasao i mint 17
<tomislav> cool
<tomislav> hvala
<markosejic> izasao red hat novi 17
<markosejic> objavljen lxqt
<markosejic> wattosr8
<tomislav> nice
<infy-> o/
<tomislav> programira tko ovdje u c++
<tomislav> bok
<tomislav> dobro dosao
<tomislav> koristi neko od vas c++
<calmpitbull> samo kad me grlo boli
<tomislav> htio bi poct ucit pa sam mislio ako ima ko kakav savjet
<tomislav> koji compiler i koji IDE
<tomislav> ciao
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eQzLctEb1Y
<datase> YouTube: Ubuntu Touch apps on Ubuntu 14.10 Daily Build - 0:06:07 - 337 views - 11 likes / 0 dislikes
<vileni> observium ftw
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer
<infy-> večer
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-15
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<infy-> Dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> Dobar dan
<markosejic> d vecer
<MmikeDOMA> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEOS_(8-bit_operating_system)
<Mmike> Jel' knjizica vozila postala obsolete?
<Mmike> dobijem racune za vodu, smece i ta sranja
<Mmike> od zagrebackog holdinga, d.o.o, vodoopsrkbe i odvodnje d.o.o. 
<Mmike> al' samo jedna uplatnica, jedan racun :)
<Mmike> pa jel' to smije tako?
<muxon> kolko ti je smece
<muxon> smece kosta vise neg voda, plin, struja itd
<muxon> nisu jebeno normalni
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> sve skupa 300 kuna
<muxon> meni je samo smece 150 kn/mj
<muxon> odvoznja 2x tjedno
<muxon> sad su pederi poceli odvozit 3x tjedno
<muxon> pa ce jos nabit cijenu
<Mmike> komunalna naknada + naknada za uredjenje voda = 60 kn
<Mmike> voda = 170 kuna
<muxon> kaze mi frend iz slavonije, njemu je smece oko 30 kn/mj
<Mmike> cistoca = 70 kuna
<Mmike> kak ti je smece tako puno?
<muxon> jer imam kucu
<muxon> debili kucama naplacuju vise
<muxon> kad si u zgradi, onda se raspodijeli na vise stanara pa ispadne manje
<muxon> jedan kontejner
<muxon> a kuce imaju vlastitu kantu
<muxon> pa to "kosta vise"
<muxon> gamad
<muxon> trebalo je odavno krenut naplacivanje po volumenu
<muxon> kolko imas smeca, tolko platis
<muxon> trebalo je i razvrstavanje krenut, al nisu se ni pomakli
<Mmike> ma e
<Mmike> ovi naplacuju po kvadratu stana :)
<Mmike> to mi nikako nije jasno
<Mmike> baba zivi sama u 120 kvadrata i placa vise za smece nego 5clana obitelj u 32 kvadrata :)
<muxon> +1
<muxon> to je slucaj samnom
<muxon> sam sam u kuci od 75 kvadrata
<muxon> smece bacim jednom u 2 tjedna
<muxon> a deru me ko majmuna
<muxon> http://www.rezije.hr/zagreb/69-zagreb-cistoca
<muxon> kolko kvadrata imas i kolko puta tjedno odvoze?
<Mmike> 66
<Mmike> tak nekako
<Mmike> 2 put tjedno
<Mmike> nene
<Mmike> 3 put tjedno
<Mmike> utorak, cetvrtak i subota
<muxon> znaci 95 kn te kosta
<muxon> po toj tablici
<muxon> mene kosta 110 kn
<muxon> al nabiju jos neka sranja
<muxon> "Dakle, ne više po broju »kvadrata« stana, zbog kojeg će, primjerice, umirovljenički par u 80 četvornih metara plaćati više od četveročlane obitelji u 60 kvadrata. Zagreb, u kojem je »proizvodnja« smeća najveća, i dalje odvoz  naplaćuje nezakonito, prema broju kvadrata, dok su ostali veći gradovi – Rijeka, Split i Osijek, kao i mnogi drugi, zakon formalno ispoštovali pa 
<muxon> odvoz naplaćuju po volumenu, ili broju ukućana. Ne, međutim, po volumenu stvarno proizvedenog smeća, već po volumenu kanti koje ispred stambenih jedinica stoje."
<muxon> "pa odvoz naplaćuju po volumenu, ili broju ukućana. Ne, međutim, po volumenu stvarno proizvedenog smeća, već po volumenu kanti koje ispred stambenih jedinica stoje."
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-08
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> Guaranteed delivery date: 10 Jun. 2015
<ivoks> veli HP velika britanija
<ivoks> odnosno Amazon
<ivoks> a da posaljem sad nesto iz zagreba do zagreba, ne bi doslo do srijede
<obrut> ivoks: ja narucio nesto prosli tjedan iz njemacke... ovi u petak u 17h isporucili u postu, u subotu popodne vec u HR, vjerojatno cu danas dobit na ruke
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> ja u ponedjeljak narucio nesto od hrvatske firme iz pitomace
<ivoks> jos nije stiglo :)
<ivoks> znaci, tjedan dana
<ivoks> ja redovno ozbiljnu postu nosim osobno
<ivoks> jer me hp vec zeznuo jednom
<ivoks> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2015/06/05/map-the-remarkable-distances-you-can-travel-on-a-european-train-in-less-than-a-day/
<jelly> obrut: ili ce cekati 5 dana kod nas u posti
<ivoks> “It takes a little over eight hours to travel from Paris to Berlin by train, while the nearly equivalent distance between Sofia and Sarajevo takes 46 hours”
<rut> pitomaca .. pro-ping da nije :)
<Mmike> ivoks: lako je tak, si ti vidio teren izmedju Sofije i Sarajeva!
<Mmike> btw, meni super cityexpress, dabogda propali odmah
<Mmike> redovno kad mi se nesto salje preko njih em traje 3-5 dana, em dostave u vrijeme kad me nema doma, em onda 2 dana ne mogu to pokupiti...
<Mmike> majmuni
<jelly> oni su sad u stecaju, ne?
 * jelly poceo narucivati na adresu firme, fino ostave na recepciji umjesto zuti papiric u kaslicu
<SilverSpace> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jebo vruci zagreb
<Mmike> jelly: i ja narucujem na adresu firme, al' tam cesto nema nikog
<Mmike> kad sam ja terenski radnik :)
<vileni> jutar
<Mmike> veeh-lee-ney
<SilverSpace> ah
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 79°F / 26°C; Humidity: 47%; Pressure: 30.09in / 101.9kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ne, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 24 mins, 3 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 85°F / 29°C; Low of 62°F / (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> muljaju
<jelly> muljaju sa vremenom?  cloud busting?
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/DSC_0031.resized.JPG
<SilverSpace> pogled sa terase
<SilverSpace> jelly: mislom da je visa trmp.
<Mmike> "There are no magic solutions for risk mitigation, and maintaining a secure MongoDB deployment is an ongoing process."
<Mmike> za pocetak treba ugasit 'svi mogu sve' 
<Mmike> vileni: btw, na moru dolje, neki kineski tcom ruter, ztec ili tak nesh... stoji u garazi, i van kuce ima fino signala, gore na 2gom katu nema opce. Probao sa SamsungomS2 zeninim, svojom experiom, i 3 laptopa (T520 i X220, HP neki). 
<Mmike> Dodje frend s ajfonom i ima signal di oces. 
<vileni> Mmike: ajfon magic
<vileni> jesi upogonio mikrotika? :)
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> osto mi u zgu bio
<Mmike> sad neznam kak cu to 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> skonfat tu pa poslat starom
<Mmike> ipak je stari hard-core informaticar bio 80tih :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa naravno da nema na katu radi armature u betonskoj deki 
<SilverSpace> zidovi su os cigle i kroz njih prolazi
<SilverSpace> zaljezo u betonskoj deki to sprecava
<ivoks> Mmike: apple je izdao zakrpu za iphone koja stavi 'full signal' za sve
<Mmike> ivoks: kak to mislis - full signal?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, al' na ajfonu radi :)
<BotaniCar> A: tko se maca laca od maca i gine!
<BotaniCar> B: opasne su te mace
<ivoks> Mmike: pa uvijek pokaze full signal iako mozda nije
<ivoks> btw
<ivoks> unifi i ostalo sa ubnt.com je zakon
<Mmike> ivoks: pa ne mjers tak dal' radi wifi ili ne :)
<Mmike> pokrenes download neki, klikces po index.hr ili pornhub.com
<Mmike> ugl, meni nije radilo, nisam opce mogao pingat gateway
<Mmike> a iphone radi
<Mmike> ivoks: kol'ko te kosta taj unifi?
<ivoks> ne previse
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> http://pro-ping.hr/webshop/Ubiquiti-UniFi/
<ivoks> tri komada za 1400kn
<ivoks> to sam si narucio prosli tjedan
<ivoks> pa cu imati sve skupa 6 njihovih proizvoda
<ivoks> vec imam jedan unifi uap lr
<ivoks> i dva nanostation m2
<ivoks> http://pro-ping.hr/webshop/Ubiquiti-airMAX/UBNT-NanoStation-M2-NSM2-2-4GHz-2x11dBi/
<ivoks> to mi je uplink za ured koji se nalazi na drugom kraju dvorista
<Mmike> ja mislim da cu ja s mikrotikom sve
<ivoks> http://pro-ping.hr/webshop/Antenski-nosaci/Antenski-nosac-za-prozor-ili-zid,-za-UBNTopremu/
<Mmike> 2 komada, jedan u prizemlju drugi na drugom katu
<Mmike> ethernet medj njima
<ivoks> cekam ova dva ^ da mi dodju kako bi to onda i lijepo izgledalo :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne znam, nemam iskustva s mikrotikom
<ivoks> ono sto mogu reci za ubiquity je da ima hrpu mogucnosti
<ivoks> i sve mozes managirat sa svog stroja
<ivoks> imaju softver i za linux (cak stovise, apt repo za ubuntu/debian)
<ivoks> mozes slagati vlanove, multi ssid
<ivoks> pa cak i wifi hotspot (s prijavom)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ima tih ubiq* gedzeta koji su za vanjsku montazu ? trebao bi nesto sto je otporno na atmosfersku vlagu i sunce. za sad mi je best bet uzeti nekog mikrotika i sam ga oklopiti 
<ivoks> pa nanostation je outdoor
<BotaniCar> Pitam, nisam izucavao, hvala ! 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW5uyRnr1a8
<datase> YouTube: Nanostation M2 WiFi Campground - 0:04:57 - 12270 views - 23 likes / 1 dislikes
<ivoks> i imaju poe
<ivoks> svaki uredjaj ima poe
<ivoks> cak ih mozes serijski slagati
<ivoks> jer su i oni sami poe (ako imaju vise portova)
<BotaniCar> Ne vidim u dokumentaciji nanostationa ni jedan ISO spomenut, to njima moram vjerovati da bu stvar OK vani ? 
<ivoks> ne znam, nisam proucavao
<ivoks> ako te toliko muci iso, zasto koristis ms office? :)
<BotaniCar> Aj ne njajke :) Nisu u upotrebi na istim projektima ( koristim i Libre, jednako mi se plache od oba ) :D
<BotaniCar> treba mi ISO da mogu zabandlat i preprodat' bez puno muke :)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJADCIr7DeE
<datase> YouTube: Ubiquiti airFiber 24 GHz Point-to-Point radio Advanced Antenna System - 0:08:43 - 173825 views - 247 likes / 16 dislikes
<ivoks> ak njima radi... :)
<BotaniCar> ma, niej dvojbeno da bu delalo, dvojbeno je hoce li me klijenti prcati da to dokazujem kad zabundlam i preprodam, ili mogu samo pokazati na ISO u specki 
<vileni> BotaniCar: jesi gledao za mikrotik da li imaju ISO?
<BotaniCar> vileni: za mikrotik znam na cemu sam (neki imaju) , tam bum uzel board i sam slozil oklop, onda znam da ce me klijenti cijepiti i pomiren sam s tim. Ako ovi imaju ISO, to mi je manje sexa, nish drugo
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj si i ti pedalirao do posla?
<vileni> BotaniCar: mozda kucista imaju zasebno? ima ih dosta 3rd party
<ivoks> pa di pedaliras ti? kaj nisi doma?
<BotaniCar> vileni: budem gledao, ovo mi je naletilo pa pitam 
<Mmike> ivoks: da
<ivoks> meni je trebalo nesto sto radi, ne nesto s cim cu se dva-tri mjeseca igrati
<Mmike> ivoks: mozemo na rucak skup tu negdje sutra/prekosutra? :)
<ivoks> mozda
<Mmike> ivoks: ak neces ic na poso
<ivoks> mozda cu morati u london
<ivoks> da, tek sam se vratio, znam
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ajd, ajd
<Mmike> znamo da ti volis avione :)
<ivoks> otic ujutro i vratiti se popodne
<BotaniCar> ovaj windows raid ... vec 3 dana ( doslovno ) rekreira 1Tb array ... 
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> pa nemoj rebutati stroj svaku noc :)
<BotaniCar> Znas da vec par edicija windowsa nine pita jel hocu, samo izbaci popup "sachu da 'mrem" :) Mogu eventualno odgoditi :) Uskoro nece ni to biti opcija :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3XyDLbaUmU
<datase> YouTube: YASKAWA BUSHIDO PROJECT / industrial robot vs sword master - 0:04:56 - 2119073 views - 12971 likes / 484 dislikes
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> agencija za odgoj i obrazovanje
<ivoks> ukida nagrade za dobre djake jer su im smanjili budzet, pa nemaju dosta za svoje place
<ivoks> umjesto otkaza, oni ukidaju ono cime bi se trebali baviti
<ivoks> dakle, erdogan vise nema vecinu u parlamentu
<ivoks> bas me zanima, ako nastavi kako je do sad, hoce li vojska opet na ulice turske
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/7@raw # prosti vic
<drj_cro> lol
<drj_cro> evo copypaste zeni  :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Eto, napravio sam o istom trosku i dobro djelo za danas :) 
<drj_cro> http://i.imgur.com/W6UyrVe.jpg njen odgovor :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> LOOOOL
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: oce to kad mislis na zenu dok ti pushi, misli na neku drugu pa ju neces drzati na koljenima do smrti :) 
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> "»(3) Vozač vozila za vrijeme vožnje ne smije upotrebljavati mobitel niti druge uređaje na način koji bi umanjio mogućnost reagiranja i sigurnog upravljanja vozilom.«."
<Mmike> znaci, SMIJEM koristiti mobitel u voznji ako to ne umanjuje mogucnost reagiranja?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: dushe ti, opisi jedan scenario u kojem te komunikacija s nekim ne ometa u voznji, samo jedan :)
<Mmike> pa ruke na volanu obje
<Mmike> handsfree
<Mmike> kak te ometa?
<BotaniCar> Dokazano je da sama cinjenica da pricas s nekim umanjuje fokus. 
<BotaniCar> Otud " ne pricaj s vozacem u autobusu"
<BotaniCar> Tak da je i blutut kita, smeta
<BotaniCar> ja se jednostavno ne javljam natelefon dok vozim, basta
<Mmike> a suvozac ?
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/11401519_10206853285111308_4911764246092881717_n.jpg?oh=90c74d06643504b8103cc68bfffb8c01&oe=55E8ADED
<ivoks> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/rockhopper/rockhopper-pro-evo-650b
<BotaniCar> kaj suvozac ? Da, ne bi ni s njim trebao pricati
<Mmike> idem jest nesht
<ivoks>  Your parcel has left Amazon.co.uk facility and is in transit (Updated 0 minute(s) ago)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> i bit ce tu za manje od 48h
<ivoks> 4. Obzirom na cinjenicu da certifikate izdaje nova tvrtka, a time su definirani i novi uvjeti koristenja usluge, dosadasnja imenovanje vise nece bit valjana te ce za izdavanje novih certifikata bit potrebna nova imenovanje ovlastenih osoba.
<ivoks> o jeb... ti carnet
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> mogao bi se preseliti u london
<SilverSpace> i ja :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> svaki dan jedan http://www.vecernji.hr/crna-kronika/mali-sportski-avion-pao-u-more-u-vodicama-1009475
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda avioni ne bi smjeli letjeti po ovak jakom suncu :/ :P
<Vlado9A3CY> sunce im spali krila kao Ikaru
<Mmike> To je to 
<Mmike> btrfsu, sluzio si nelose, al' jadan si i u biti neupotrebljiv
<obrut> Mmike: ne znam sto si ocekivao :)
<Mmike> obrut, mislim da je i moj workload malo u qrtzu za cow filesystem
<Mmike> idem sad probat zfs al' ocekujem ista sranja
<jelly> jel ima repo za buntu za ZoL?
<jelly> repo za debian je imao neke musice, nisam ga osobno probao jerbo nemam di potrpati 5-6 diskova, ali je trazio specificne verzije kernela (ponekad starije od najfriskijeg iz debiana)
<Mmike> jelly, https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<Mmike> https://twitter.com/MHadjur/status/607938005001715713/photo/1
<Mmike> kakav je to kamjon :0
<obrut> kamion pun windows 10 instalacija
 * CrazyLemon danas upgrejdao win7 na win10
<obrut> i ? na sto lici ? kak radi ?
<CrazyLemon> pa izgleda fino.. i uopste nije los :)
<sillyslux> +ie11 +edge ?
<CrazyLemon> edge? no such thing as IE in Win10
<CrazyLemon> its project Spartan :D
<sillyslux> onda je to jos taj prerelease?
<CrazyLemon> developer preview il nešto tako se zove
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-09
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> Em ti vjetar u facu
<Mmike> 18-20 sam se vozio, jedva!
<drj_cro> jutro
 * Mmike ce zatamnit stalka samo iza, a na bocna stakla stavit neprozirnu foliju
<Mmike> hm, da
<Mmike> 0% zatamnjujucu foliju :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kakvu foliju, di , posto ? Htio bi klinca malo od sunca zastititi 
<Mmike> ove koje cu iza stavit su 40% zatamnjenje
<Mmike> frend ih ima na autu i fakat su ok
<Mmike> lijepe se iz nutra na sajbe
<Mmike> straznje staklo
<Mmike> i bocna straznja
<Mmike> oko soma kuna dodje 
<Mmike> a na prednja stakla (vjetrobran i bocna) nesmijes stavit zatamnjenu foliju
<Mmike> sad, ja na vjetrobran necu stavljat nista jer veli lik da je prednja sajba vec zasticena od UV pimpeka, a i da je tlaka to lijepit napred jer mora voda curit i onda se sjebe kontrolna tabla i blabla
<Mmike> a na bocna cu metnit
<Mmike> 0% zatamnjenja
<Mmike> iako veli lik da na tehnickom mogu srat
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> zna netko...
<ivoks> je li uopce moguce sloziti firewall ili neki container
<ivoks> tako da se korisniku zabrani spajanje na odredjene portove
<ivoks> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/block-outgoing-network-access-for-a-single-user-from-my-server-using-iptables.html
<ivoks> holly f... moguce je :)
<Mmike> pa kak se nebi moglo
<ivoks> pa nisam znao
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ti si htiop per-user blokiranje
<Mmike> to nisam nit ja znao da se moze :)
<rut> muffin jel mogu win7 pro x64 na gpt efi install ?
<Mmike> Jel' eatmydata radi za cijeli mountpoint il' za direktorij il sta sta?
<jelly> radi za proces
<jelly> i svu njegovu djecu
<Mmike> WUNDERBAR
<Mmike> ma 
<jelly> korolar: s obzirom da se LD_PRELOAD library prenosi u _svu_ djecu, nije pametno vrtiti npr. "apt-get upgrade" pod tim jer će sve servise restartati sa eatmydata 
<Mmike> pa sad ce kraj svijeta :)
<jelly> puklo nešto
<Mmike> jelly: no worries, tocno to mi treba, za testiranje unutar lxca
<Mmike> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=613428#47
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> wrappnem dpkg tako
<Mmike> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/speed-up-dpkg-with-tdpkg-using.html
<Mmike> heh :)
<jelly> zgodno
<jelly> doduse ak imas /var/lib/dpkg na ssd-u nije to tak strasno vise
<Mmike> bez toga mi se openssh instalra i 30ak sekundi, s time u 10ak
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> FINO :D
<jelly> da, kad non-stop radis prakticki inicijalne instalacije, mora da se isplati
<jelly> jel imas apt-cacher-ng ili neki drugi cache proxy
<Mmike> apt-cacher-ng lokalno
<Mmike> jedini je bed sto nece cacheirat ono sto apt-get update povlaci
<Mmike> Packages.gz i ina sranja
<Mmike> nemres mu rec 'de i to kesiraj, ne jebi'
<Mmike> bolji mi je ot squida zato kaj squid expirea stvari nakon nekog vremena
<Mmike> i onda opet povlaci ponoci 
<Mmike> ponovi
<Mmike> ponovo!
<ivoks> nes ti metroneta
<ivoks> mulci
<ivoks> 'imate podignut iptables'
<ivoks> 'nemam'
<ivoks> 'imate, evo screenshota'
<ivoks> i posalji mi defaultne ACCEPT rulove
<ivoks> kaj da ja sad njemu odgovorim
<ivoks> to su hosting firme
<ivoks> da ne govorim kako mi lik uletava na stroj bez dozvole. kao root.
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> mislmi, kak moze k'o root gore?
<Mmike> meni najveci debili definitivno Omonija
<Mmike> (za sad) :)
<ivoks> ne kazem da su ovi debili
<ivoks> al ono...
<ivoks> ocito nije linuksas
<ivoks> i onda mi se kaci na server kao root
<Mmike> a oklen mu kredenslzi?
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> rjesavat cu to kasnije
<ivoks> to je virtualka na vmwareu
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> http://vrijeme.hr/aktpod.php?id=bradar&param=anim
<ivoks> pa sam mu poslao link
<Mmike> bit ce finog nevremena
<ivoks> https://blogs.kent.ac.uk/unseenit/2013/10/18/stalled-scp-and-hanging-tcp-connections/
<ivoks> nek nauci nesto
<Mmike> jesi mu napisao 'educiraj se' :)
<ivoks> ko da nemam dovoljno posla i bez njih
<BotaniCar> Meni je markoja/Omonia super 
<ivoks> kad si windows admin
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> velim ja liku u omoniji 'spora vam virtulka, diskovi su u banani'
<Mmike> i posaljem fio testove
<Mmike> al' porazno je bilo, tipa 500kb/sec u sekvencijalnom citanu, tak nesh
<Mmike> i kao, jel' ima jos koja virtualka na istom fizikalcu?
<Mmike> veli lik ima, al' samo vi imate problema
<Mmike> pa reko, eto, mislim, dajte mi drugi set diskova
<Mmike> a veli lik, napravit cu vam drugi vmdk, to ce ubrzat
<Mmike> reko, pa jel' ce taj vmdk bit na istim ficizkim diskovima/
<Mmike> veli ovaj, pa naravno
<Mmike> i reko kak cemo onda ubrzat?
<Mmike> veli on, ne razumijete kako radi vmdk
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> idem rucat
<BotaniCar> ivoks: :) Ako trebas edukaciju, za tebe je dzaba :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: cek, oni ti hostaju na onom svom super-duper storidzu nesto ? 
<ivoks> kad me ne mozes nista nauciti
<BotaniCar> Nda, vidi se da su imali manju fluktuaciju zaposlenika :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: tim bolje, volim se motati oko ljudi kaj znaju vise od mene :)
<jelly> Mmike: sigurno su napravili xy snapshota tog vmdk-a dok tebe nije bilo :-)
<vileni> jelly: kazu mi da mogu ocekivati iskon za 3 tjedna, jel to normalno? :)
<vileni> (ja sigurno necu biti normalan bez neta 3 tjedna)
<jelly> BotaniCar: Altus mislis, nije vise Markoja? :-)
<jelly> vileni: ne znam, na srecu
<BotaniCar> jelly: AFAIK su razdvojeni vec godinama
<jelly> tak nesto da
<BotaniCar> jelly: al su isprepleteni k'o politika i kriminal, imaju nekakav interni billing, kajaznamkaj 
<jelly> to je manjevise ista firma samo je djoreski preuzeo ovaj dio
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> amis ce pod vipnet
<Mmike> sto znaci - katastrofalna podrska korisnicima
<jelly> cek, nije amis.si vlasnik naseg dijela amisa?
<jelly> mozda su novi vlasnici toga dogovorili prodaju sa vodafonom
<jelly> i na kraju imas konvergenciju mobilne i fiksne, i duopol
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/fnAofkVHZOQ # A great song made even greater yb sign language interpreter
<datase> YouTube: Eminem Lose Yourself ASL - 0:05:17 - 3768349 views - 29565 likes / 264 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly: je
<BotaniCar> Zakaj se ne smiješ smijati kad cigana na biciklu pogazi vlak?
<BotaniCar> Jer je to možda tvoj bicikl. 
<obrut> :)
<obrut> true true
<rut> muffin 
<ivoks> i ni glasa od metroneta :)
<jelly> sta zna dete sta je iptables, ono uzme i telneta se
<BotaniCar> rut
<BotaniCar> Djes,ba
<rut> evo .. trazim te da pomagas a tebe nema 
<BotaniCar> Sto znaci da si probao, i sad ces ti meni reci jel' proslo , jel' tako ?
<rut> nije . zabloka mi na instalaciji .. logo ..
<BotaniCar> Mislim, MS je i progurao taj drk pa ne sumnjam da radi 
<BotaniCar> E, a s kojeg medija si instalirao ? 
<BotaniCar> USB-nesto ? 
<rut> ma usb/dvd . isti k*
<BotaniCar> USB je jeb
<rut> evo sad cemo vidit oce li kemija radit :)
<rut> ima naznaka da hoce :)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj kemija ? Stvar je uredno podrzana, sex je za ocekivati ako je instalacijski medij spojen USB-om 
<rut> ma ne radi . ordidi dvd 7 pro x64 i bloka na logu (kad se ide f8 safe mode zapne na disk.sys)
<rut> a biosu nema puno kaj za mjenjat . laptop .. cms / uefi i to je to 
<BotaniCar> Zakaj se opce zezas s tim ? EFI je uvjetno brzi, a GPT ti treba samo ako imas zetabajtne diskove
<rut> pa radi cisco vpn clienta koji ne radi na 8.1 .. (ajde barem dobio novi laptop sad)
<rut> a particije ? koliko mbr podrzava 4 
<BotaniCar> Ne pitam zakaj reinstaliras OS, nego zakaj forsas EFI mod ?
<BotaniCar> I nemoj mi reci da ces imati 45 particija na laptopu :)
<rut> 8
<BotaniCar> :) OK 
<rut> salim se .. 5 
<BotaniCar> Meni i dalje izgleda kao da se salis, no - OK :)
<BotaniCar> A, reci, si napravio full disk wipe prije instalacije ? 
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, kak to fino zovu .. ah, "disk convert" 
<rut> win c + data .. freebsd boot + freebsd sistem + swap = 5 i neznam jel se i efi particija racuna 
<BotaniCar> Sranje je kaj moras na nivou diska proglasiti ga GPT diskom, nemres jednu particiju ovak, jednu onak. 
<BotaniCar> Zato pitam jesi konvertirao disk 
<rut> evo radi kemija :)
<BotaniCar> :) Napisi blog ! 
<rut> da . to je kemija .. cms mod .. instalacija cista + obavezno display driveri + intel sistemski drv i tek onda convert u gpt 
<BotaniCar> Onda nemoj pisati blog, vec je MS napisao :D
<rut> nemoj me zaj** ... izgubio sam 3sata na to sranje
<BotaniCar> jebga :) Mislim, nije 3 sata puno za tu vrst drkanja, ako nisi isao obijati tehnet prvo :) 
<rut> da samo to .. nema sto nema sam procitao 
<rut> e sad imam pilu . i5  
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> hbogner: oooooooooooooooooooo
<hbogner> Mmike, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<hbogner> đes ba
<hbogner> ja evo u Zagrebu
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kako ti se cini grad?
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> zvat cu cisco i vmware da vise nikad nista ne prodaju metronetu
<hbogner> Mmike, cudno, sve puno stranaca, sjeo u nedjelju s dragom u grad na kavu, nakon x mjeseci i sve stranci oko nas bili
<BotaniCar> Zakaj mi je ubuntu popizdio nakon nadogradnje na 14.10 ? !  :) Nemam "w" nego nacrta "dijamant" :) 
<BotaniCar> Nemrem remountat da promijenim password ( ima "w" ) , jer renrem "rw" napisat' :) 
<BotaniCar> Kaj sad da radim ? 
<BotaniCar> I na login ekranu nemam onscreen keyboard, jeben si srecu 
<BotaniCar> Decki, pomagajte :)
<BotaniCar> ( naravno, tak je strgan da nema ni mrezu, pa da probam remote SSH pa da tak promijenim lozinku ) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj? :)
<Mmike> di nemas w?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: na Ubuntujcu  u terminalu ili GUIu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ctrl-alt-f1, stisni tam 'w'
<Mmike> kaj se desi?
<Mmike> kak ti uspijes potrgat te kompove, to je milina
<BotaniCar> nadogradio 14.XX na zadnji , rebootao se, nakon tog nema mreze, i ne rade neka slova vec umjestno njih napise "karo" znak 
<Mmike> to je u virtualki nekoj?
<BotaniCar> Jebaj ga, vidis da si srecu psujem, znam da je do mene, ne moze biti do OS-a :D 
<BotaniCar> Nije, zeljezo
<BotaniCar> Imas ideju kaj da delam ? velim, nemrem u recovery pa da si promijenim sifru i onda se idem igrati kad bum se mogao logirati :) 
<Mmike> ctrl-alt-f1 
<Mmike> mosh tamo w stisnit?
<BotaniCar> I tam je sjebato
<Mmike> uzmi drugu tastaturu
<BotaniCar> Dapace, sjebato je cim se grub-loader loada
<Mmike> i probaj s njom
<BotaniCar> odem u recovery, ocu remountati RW , nemam W
<BotaniCar> Probao drugu tastaturu i druge USB portove ( nemam PS2) , isto
<Mmike> smijesno
<Mmike> nemam pojma :)
<BotaniCar> Ako tutnem Ubuntu medij, oce mi dati da reinstaliram a da postojeci FS ne dira puno ( sve je jedna particija pa bi rado da mi /home prezivi ) ?
<Mmike> dobro da ti password nema w :)
<BotaniCar> Bas, jos biram pass koji nema Z/Y , da se ne shebem, kad - Murphy :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ak ti je samo home bitan, rinejmaj ga u /oldhome, i kad se naiinteresira samo preimenuj oldhome u home
<Mmike> popravi uuide ak imas vise usera
<BotaniCar> Nego, clwean ubuntu install, mogu mu reci "naseli se na ovu particiju, ali kaj nadjes u FS-u nemoj dirati ? 
<Mmike> i to 
<Mmike> pa, brijem da mosh
<Mmike> nisam nikad to raido
<Mmike> sigurno je systemd sjebo :0
<hbogner> jos koji tjedan pa cu moc ubit 8.04 stroj :D
<BotaniCar> Onda cu tak, ovaj upgrade je ocito sjebat, a ionako je bio samo medjukorak da naselim Ubuntu 15, mozda bude i brze nego da sam nadogradjivao u 4 koraka
<hbogner> sad sam pustio rsync podataka, trebao bi biti do 23 sata gotov
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj ti fali 14.04 ?
<Mmike> kaj ti fali u 14.04
<hbogner> drz se lts-a
<hbogner> ja imam desktope na 12.04 i na 14.04
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bas nish. Htio sam vidjeti kak novi izgleda. Ionako nish ozbiljno na tom ne delam 
<Mmike> bilo bi lijepo da prijavis bug
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bih ja , kad bi mogao neki debug input dati i garantirati da nije bed do mene 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa instaliraj opet, i upgradeiraj, ak se ponoci, opisi bug
<Mmike> kaj si radio, kak se potrgalo, kaj si ocekivao da se desi, i tak
<Mmike> znas valjda fakin bug report poslat :0
<BotaniCar> Mmike: idem prvo vidjeti jel se stvar kak da vratiti u operativno stanje. Nda, i maznut iz firme PS2 tastaturu 
<BotaniCar> Pa vidzet da nije neki USB "feature" 
<BotaniCar> E, Mmike, rekao si mi kaj ako se ponoci, a kaj ako se podanu ? 
<BotaniCar> ./hide
<Mmike> ako se podanu onda nek se i izdanu isto
<Mmike> a mogu i izjutra
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/p180x540/11407176_10205784933334417_3078490100101391487_n.jpg?oh=1e44b6d563bb1db4764f3ca28441e5b3&oe=55E7FB8B
<Mmike> BotaniCar: LOL :D
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WeaGPpaJOE
<datase> YouTube: Riblja Čorba - Pobeći negde | Tekst | HD - 0:05:17 - 56985 views - 211 likes / 3 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<BotoMlat> He! Slozio tuntora
<BotoMlat> Mmike: Cini se da je nadogradnja u nekom trenutku pukla ( ja sam proces pokrenuo i otisao svojim poslom, kad sam se vratio docekao me potrgani login ekran). Standardno, bootao s live medija, promijenio password, pricekao da si ovaj instalira locale i sad sljaka  
<Mmike> hax0rz
<Mmike> super :)
<igustin> Mmike: dat ću ti jedan poke kad se vidimo :P :D
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-10
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> ivoks!
<ivoks> Mmike: na telefonu sam
<Mmike> ivoks: guzva, ili da prodjem (za cca 30ak minuta)?
<ivoks> Mmike: sumnjam da cu biti gotov za 30min
<Mmike> ivoks: ack, sutra onda, ili prekosutra - javim se, moram do knjigovodze
<Mmike> ivoks: a rado bi da malo porazgovaramo, ljepse mi to u zivo :) 
<ivoks> sutra sam u londonu
<ivoks> preksutra sam na murteru
<ivoks> a veceras u splitu
<ivoks> a sutra navecer u zadru
<ivoks> tj., petak navecer u zadru
<BotaniCar> jebenti apache. Nenen, jebenti tiny_mce_drek
<rut> jaooooo
<rut> jucer je bio ubuntu
<rut> sad indijanac
<rut> pa jel ima nesto sa cime si zadovoljan ?
<rut> :P
<BotaniCar> Pa, finu kavu sam s mmiketom popio :) 
<BotaniCar> Nije konjak, ali ok je bila 
<Mmike> ivoks: tja :)
<Mmike> ivoks: poslat cu ti mail :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: thnx za kahvu
<obrut> BotaniCar: ti samo probleme sa softverom imas, jel ti Vaso neki prijatelj ? vidim da si aktivan u threadu pa ono :)
<BotaniCar> Fala tebi, steta kaj niej bila prilika za natocit se pravim gorivom :D
<BotaniCar> Obrut , ja nemam probleme, ja rjesavam tudje probleme :)
<BotaniCar> *nemam ti ja para za probleme :) 
<Mmike> NIMON 
<Mmike> http://news-bar.rtl.hr/vijesti/politika/ivo-josipovi-upozorio-kolindu-ako-budesh-bezvezna-poput-mene-prozvat-e-te-k
<Mmike> lol :)
<BotaniCar> NIMON ! :)
<hbogner> Mmike, jel ti se stucalo danas :D
<hbogner> bio s chus na kavi pa smo te se sjetili :D
<obrut> hbogner zdravo :)
<hbogner> obrut, o/
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> veceras sam u zagrebu
<ivoks> sutra ujutro u splitu
<ivoks> sutra popodne u londonu
<ivoks> u petak ujutro na murteru
<ivoks> a u petak popodne u zadru
<ivoks> mozda i natrag u zagrebu u petak navecer
<hbogner> tebe stvarno ima svuda :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 na prodaju
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar svima :)
<jelly> uteko
<Mmike> hbogner, pa i ne :)
<hbogner> Mmike, netko je zaboravio na bifteke :D
<hbogner> tom se od tebe nisam nadao
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> nisam ja nist zaboravio
<hbogner> :D
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Hrki> exit
<Mmike> ivoks, ping
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-11
<ivoks> Mmike: kae?
<Mmike> Good Morning!
<Mmike> ovaj openerp
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<Mmike> sve, ali sve sve sve lik trpa u jednu tablicu
<Mmike> a ima 500+ tablica?!
<Mmike> pa kak, pa kak
<Mmike> pkaaaaaaaaaak
<drj_cro> Jutro
<drj_cro> Ima ko na RedHat days u Radnickoj?
<Mmike> pa jooooooooj
<Mmike> pa nosaci za bicikl na kuku kostaju za popizdit!
<Mmike> 3k kuna?
<Mmike> kaj to moze nosit i rakete za bicikl? :)
<drj_cro> Mmike priprema za scud :)
<Mmike> 5% [2 linux-image-3.16.0-39-generic 3,336 kB/16.1 MB 21%]    27.2 kB/s 39min 3s
<jelly> baš se žali kolega da mu ubuntu svaki drugi dan krpa kernel i da mu je toga dosta
<vileni> Mmike: s cim to skidas, fax masinom?
<Mmike> jelly: yup, 14.04 je naporan za poludit s time :( a kad ima bugova, sto ces :)
<Mmike> 12.04 s druge strane neznam kad sam zadnji put ributo
<Mmike> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2324
<jelly> Mmike: debian 8 koristi isti kernel, pa opet ne izdaju toliko cesto
<jelly> Linux kanta 3.16.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.16.7-ckt11-1 (2015-05-24) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mmike> jelly: ne znam kaj bi ti tu reko, osim da i mene iritira\
<Mmike> inace, ja imam 3.13
<Mmike> 3.16 je HWE kernel
<Mmike> hardware-enablement
<Mmike> ili tak nekaj
<hbogner> he he he: 2.6.24-32-server jos je ziv
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 82°F / 28°C (Heat Index: 83°F / 28°C); Humidity: 48%; Pressure: 30.04in / 101.7kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Nnw, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 21 mins, 54 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 80°F / 27°C; Low of 56°F / 13°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 63°F / 17°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; (1 more message)
<rut> .weather zagreb
<datase> rut: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 82°F / 28°C (Heat Index: 83°F / 28°C); Humidity: 48%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Variable, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 22 mins, 35 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 63°F / 17°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 91°F / 33°C; Low of 65°F / 18°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 93°F / (1 more message)
<rut> vruce je i vama znaci :)
<rut> .weather zadar
<datase> rut: Weather for Zadar, Croatia | Temperature: 86°F / 30°C (Heat Index: 86°F / 30°C); Humidity: 43%; Pressure: 30.01in / 101.6kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Wsw, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 24 mins, 1 sec ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 85°F / 29°C; Low of 62°F / 17°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 65°F / 18°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 87°F (1 more message)
<sillyslux> .weather split
<datase> sillyslux: Weather for Split, Croatia | Temperature: 86°F / 30°C (Heat Index: 84°F / 29°C); Humidity: 35%; Pressure: 30.01in / 101.6kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Sw, 10mph / 16kph; Updated: 25 mins, 33 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 85°F / 29°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 88°F / 31°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 89°F (1 more message)
<sillyslux> .more split
<pkiller> samo .more
<pkiller> :)
<sillyslux> nist.. morat cu otic sam vidit kako je more
<rut> jelly eto dodaj feature .more 
<pkiller> http://prognoza.hr/karte.php?id=prizemne&param=vjtl&it=03
<pkiller> ovo ja gledam :)
<pkiller> za more
<sillyslux> e da vidim..
<sillyslux> ma daj..
<rut> ja se tu ne snalazim . kakve su ovo crte ?
<rut> :)
<pkiller> http://prognoza.hr/karte.php?id=aladin
<sillyslux> to su dica u vrticu izradile
<rut> pkiller nesto jednostavnije
<pkiller> dolje ti je obijasnjeno :)
<pkiller> to je najjednostavnije... ovisno o jačini vjetra ti je more... jedino ako nije ostatak od nekog nevremena ili potresa :)
<sillyslux> uhh
<BotaniCar> Kak sam jedini pusac u firmi, kad praznim pepeljaru se trudim smece hermetizirati. Danas sam imao samo skarnicl pri ruci. Hodam prema kanti i malo stisnem, probije se i ispuse sav peepl po mojoj snjezno bijeloj majici :)
<hbogner> sad je snjezno siva majica :D
<BotaniCar> s/snjezno/njezno7 :D
<jelly> .more sillyslux 
<datase> jelly: / 32°C; Low of 71°F / 22°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 88°F / 31°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 65°F / 18°C
<sillyslux> hola tenk ju
<sillyslux> hmm aj jedno pitanje.. kako more moze bit cloudy? nije li trebalo bit mirno/valovito hladno/vrloHladno sporko/gadno
<BotaniCar> Kak moze biti cloudy ? A ono, nije bas jednostavno, moras imati jako sunce i visoku vlagu, pa kad se ta vlaga digne gore pocne formirati oblake. 
<BotaniCar> Ima i kompleksnije objasnjenje, ali to ti je to 
<sillyslux> pa to je nebo iznad mora a ne more itself
<BotaniCar> kaj nie more== vishe u ovom slucaju ?
<sillyslux> pa vidi, vidim ja kakvo je nebo al se bojim uci u vodu jer se bojim da je ispod 20°
<sillyslux> u vodi
<Neuromanc> jutro
<sillyslux> aj nista, otic cu dolje i ponit cu termometar
<jelly> More, more
<sillyslux> evo sad se izlije iz neba
<Mmike> sillyslux: di?
<sillyslux> kastel l.
<sillyslux> nista od mora kad je vako
<Mmike> da bar oce tu roknit
<BotaniCar> Da, da mi auto opere 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gHiNlh9iDw
<datase> YouTube: Me First And The Gimme Gimmes - Stairway To Heaven - 0:02:31 - 121370 views - 358 likes / 16 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ljetna pauza
<jelly> net.hr se obnovio, izgleda nekak modernije
<SilverSpace> o da 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=15&v=3tEYcUSQDyw
<datase> YouTube: Double Barreled 1911 pistol quad wield rapid fire! 20 rounds in 1.5 seconds in SlowMo| AF2011 (4K) - 0:05:03 - 2233376 views - 10190 likes / 213 dislikes
<hbogner> jelly, i mene iznenadili, to su izgleda danas popodne pustili
<jelly> pred sat-dva
<jelly> koga zanima primijetiti ce i promjenu IP adrese te providera...
<obrut> SilverSpace: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaZ_jl-WP8M  :)
<datase> YouTube: John Wayne vs Cyclists - 0:01:14 - 10588 views - 43 likes / 3 dislikes
<jelly> i nekak je responsive, prvo ucita i renderira sav tekst, pa onda slike kako stizu
<hbogner> znaci skroz su se preselili
<jelly> no comment :-)
<hbogner> moblna verzija je sad normalnija
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol
<sillyslux> net.hr: "genijalac koji šeće Šibenikom s ulošcima pod pazuhom." ... :(
<jelly> dobra ideja
<jelly> imali smo jednog vendora koji je imao neke probleme s metabolizmom ili hormonima, i zasmrdio bi cijeli ofis, mozda bi mu to koristilo
<sillyslux> vueee
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> AHAHAHA wow that either killed or didn't kill me in this box I'm sitting in.
<Mmike> elp with virtual-maas is to basically define a set of nodes and if they exist use them and add them, if not create them 
<Mmike> o STAAAA
<Mmike> matere
<Mmike> https://twitter.com/Langaround/status/608777403779784705?s=03
<Mmike> to!
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-12
<Vlado9A3CY>  #linuxzasve.com
<Vlado9A3CY> eh :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Neuromanc> juka :)
<drj_cro> reci
<Neuromanc> jesi kupio malom mindstorma?
<drj_cro> nisam jos, budem mu sad kad zavrsi skola
<Neuromanc> super, nadam se da ces i ti biti na njemu bar koliko i mali:)
<drj_cro> al gledam da mu mozda uzmem arduino pack
<Neuromanc> to uzmi sebi, a on kad savlada lega nek se s tim poigra
<drj_cro> arduino pack mi je 100$ sa senzorima i motorima :)
<Neuromanc> istina
<Neuromanc> mi sutra imamo radionicu u Samoboru
<drj_cro> oko koliko ste tamo?
<drj_cro> sutra slavi rockas popodne, pa mozda i stignemo ujutro
<Neuromanc> od 10 do 16 su same radionice, ali mi smo samo izvođači, lokalna zajednica tehničke kulture organizira stvari na terenu
<Neuromanc> tak da vjerujem da imaju sve popunjeno
<Mmike> Neuromanc: !
<Neuromanc> mmike :)
<Neuromanc> priznaj kaj ti imas doma, Mindstorma ili Arduino :)
<Mmike> Neuromanc: kol'ko mora dete narast prije neg ga mogu pocet vodit na takve evente?
<drj_cro> Mmike: mozes odmah
<drj_cro> tak i tak tate to gledaju ne klinci :)
<Mmike> nema jos 2 godine
<Mmike> lol :)
<Neuromanc> MMike ako povedes i zenu mozes odmah, ona ce ga cuvati a ti ces se igati s robotima:)
<Mmike> hahahhaha :)
<vileni> jutro
<Neuromanc> jutro vileni
<Neuromanc> inace 25.6. do 5.7. drzim tu radionicu na krku na kampu mladih informaticara, pa ako nekog zanima slobodno navrati pogledati
<Mmike> "Ivan Rako Jebga, tad sam u Kirgistanu. Ili Kazahstanu. Pogubio sam se. smile emoticon Pozdrav iz Tadzikistana."
<Mmike> kakav car :)
<vileni> *stan
<Neuromanc> bude se on vratio u Hrvatistan
<Mmike> pa kaki drek
<Mmike> napravim virtualku sa 'virsh create'
<Mmike> i ova se zbuta i sve
<Mmike> i onda kad se ugasi
<Mmike> nestane
<Mmike> popizdit cu s alergijaoma
<drj_cro> a kak je gasis?
<Mmike> sama se ugasi :)
<Mmike> skuzio sam da moram rec 'virsh define'
<Mmike> onda ju ne autostarta
<Mmike> i onda ostane
<Mmike> i onda kad ju autostartam napravi kaj treba
<Mmike> moguce da i MAAS tu nesh sjebe, nesznam
<BotaniCar> Hello Kitty, ajmo piti :)
<jelly> nema odmora dok traje obnova
<jelly> Mmike: cek, jes bas pise "smile emoticon"? 
<BotaniCar> "Suspicious process running under user opendmarc" zomg
<jelly> BotaniCar: zvuci kao neki rkhunter 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ma kad c/p s jedne snekih socijalnih mreza, umjesto smajlija ti uvali "smile emoticon" 
<jelly> ha
<BotaniCar> jelly: nije ,postavio sam si opendmarc, ali ga nisam whitelistao na app firewallu ( kak se jso kaze za aplikacijski firewall ? )
<jelly> valjda je to alt text, nisu znali stavit zagradu ili se nisu htjeli zamjerit ljevacima sa desnim :-)
<BotaniCar> E, vish ljevaci/desnjaci !!
<jelly> level 7 bullsh
<jelly> layer 7 *
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))
<jelly> (-:
<BotaniCar> E! To je izraz za razgovore s sales odjelom ! Layer 7 bullshit, pure gold 
<jelly> pita me lik jel bi se prikljucili udruzenju protiv mail abuse-a i spama... velim, da firma ima $12500 godisnje za takve stvari, kupili bi nesto korisno npr. pretplatu za zen.spamhaus.org RBL, a ne clanstvo u udruzi...
<BotaniCar> On vjeruje da neka udruga moze pomoci po tom pitanju ? Ili bi to bilo nesto kao mjesto za grupno plakanje ? 
<jelly> pa moze, isto kao i svaka druga interesna udruga
<BotaniCar> Ahh, znacii, preuzet' posao :D
<BotaniCar> [SmileEmoticon]
<Mmike> jelly: ma to s FBa kad kopi/pejstas
<Mmike> http://toutiao.com/a4377374428/
<Mmike> kinezi vole .hr
<jelly> ispravka: kinezi vole istru
<BotaniCar> Kinezi sve vole, imam neke .eu domene, doslo neki dan pitanje, jel bi mi to njima prodali :) 
<jelly> bila je IDS-ova bagra kod kineza dogovarat nesto
<jelly> > Croatia tend to have a beautiful golden hair, smooth, structured. Big glasses and long eyelashes is to identify their methods. White skin and blond hair as if Croatia uniform solid color.
<Neuromanc> lol
<jelly> Chinese tourister
<hbogner> o/
<vileni> o hbogner 
<hbogner> ola amigo
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: jes' ti nabavio/opravio vozilo, polozio opet vozacki, ili kaj si vec trebao napraviti da se jedared dokotrljas do sesveta ? 
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: pitam jer vidim da lajkas "hello kitty" na FB , pa .. D
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> jutar, masinerijo
<BotaniCar> http://net.hr/danas/hrvatska/odlucili-smo-a-banke-nek-nas-tuze-slozna-vlada-ne-boji-se-nikoga/ #Ne mogu vjerovati da pozdravljam i jednu odluku ove vlade :) 
<Mmike> http://pljusak.com/meteo.php?stanica=dhmz_sljeme
<hbogner> dobro si reko, treba ic gore i ohladit se
<BotaniCar> Mozda ove godine upalim klimu doma 
<vileni>  ja ju definitivno palim
<vileni> posto ju napokon imam :)
<BotaniCar> Ahh, sretnu prehladu zelim :)
<Mmike> vileni: :) ponovio si se? :)
<BotaniCar> http://distractify.com/Myka-Fox/time-to-practice-space-sex/ #Ma ovo je vijest godine, ako saljemo ljude da se sexaju u svemiru, to znaci da je cijela prica "zrela" ( ne sex, let u svemir, perverti ).
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/hrvatski-migovi-dobili-zapovijed-da-nadziru-slovenski-i-madjarski-zracni-prostor/825143.aspx
<obrut> samo jos fali da se koji srusi van granica
<Mmike> kaj si sad jadni slovenci misle :D
<BotaniCar> Misle si kak ce odstetu naplatiti kad im padne na glavu, a RH nema ni lipe :)
<obrut> a da ce past, nije upitno
<obrut> vjerojatno postoji kladionica kad ce
<obrut> vjerojatno na prvoj bosanskoj svadbi tamo
<BotaniCar> kak se na amerikanskom veli "odgovorni sud je Trg. sud u zagrebu" ? "responsible court" mi je malo onak 
<BotaniCar> Muahahaha , bosanska svadba u sloveniji :D
<BotaniCar> a samo pol stanovnistva im je od tam :D
<obrut> pa da :)
<hbogner> he he he
<BotaniCar> nego, pomozte to s sudom :) 
<Mmike> sudo?
<Mmike> hard-core admini ne vole sudo :)
<BotaniCar> (15:20:53) BotaniCar: kak se na amerikanskom veli "odgovorni sud je Trg. sud u zagrebu" ? "responsible court" mi je malo onak 
<obrut> BotaniCar: vjerojatno nesto s jurisdiction
<BotaniCar> Ti si prevec gledal "zakon i red" turbo :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak sad HC admini ne vole sudo, kaj vole ? Bit' root i ircat' tako ? :D
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/11390048_879419025437314_7854898690251777143_n.jpg?oh=cca1a3ebd4ceef43cd279f5a8b29b38b&oe=55EA1A27&__gda__=1446165654_5ee9c9e01364d13b4e1f0fe61d244d7c
<Mmike> PA JEBEMTI KOMARCE U TRI COSKAVE KRAVE KOLIKO IH JE I OTKUD DOLAZE TA GOVNA 
<BotaniCar> kaj vec ? kod mene pricekaju da sunce zadje, mamicu im 
<hbogner> Mmike, pa kad vec komarci?
<Mmike> pa nemam pojma
<Mmike> LUD sam
<Mmike> mislim, tu sam pod drvetom nekim pa mozda zato
<hbogner> otisao si u novi zagreb na jug? mozda dolaze sa juga iz prirode
<hbogner> a mozda i drveca ima pa im pase
<SilverSpace> jebo vrucinu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: aj da se ti i ja slozimo oko neceg :)
<SilverSpace> i zagreb
<BotaniCar> ti zagreb, ja cu zagrepcanke
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uzas iako imam klimu
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: eh nece mi se kita dic po ovoj vrucini pa samo ti daj 
<BotaniCar> Stari, ako je za pomoc u sexu, ja cu ti je lepezom hladit' :) 
<vileni> Mmike: dosla klima sa stanom
<vileni> i perilica sudja
<Mmike> vileni: tak smo i mi :)
<vileni> kao da sam 20 godina u buducnost skocio
<vileni> pvc stolarija isto cudo
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol 
<Mmike> vileni: :) :) :)
<SilverSpace> Mladi su izmišljali brojne načine za opijanje, a posljednji trend predstavlja 'pušenje alkohola'
<SilverSpace> navodno nema mamurluka drugi dan
<SilverSpace> i brze se napijes
<obrut> mamurluk dobis od dehidracije... dakle bilo sto sto ti unisti mozak, a ne dehidriras je ok :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Vaportini revolutionary new way to consume alcohol
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfjKbmjV5tU
<datase> YouTube: Vaportini: How to vaporize alcohol - 0:02:45 - 140648 views - 122 likes / 61 dislikes
<SilverSpace> kaj nece izmisliti 
<SilverSpace> lol komentara ba zaprasivanje komaraca Prvo treba počet zaprašivat sa Markovog trga tamo su največe krvopije
<jelly> mislis, od dzamije
<SilverSpace> mislim na vladu ii sabor
<obrut> pa i kod dzamije ih ima :P
<obrut> tam im je sjediste
<SilverSpace> hm kaj muslimana
<obrut> bivse dzabije :)
<obrut> dzamije
<obrut> trg zrtava fasizma ak se ne varam :)
<obrut> btw. sutra planiramo jednu turu koja ide prek ovo prijevoja, a onda dobimo link na ovaj video :)  http://www.redbull.com/si/sl/bike/stories/1331727821249/red-bull-goni-pony-video
<obrut> koji ludjaci :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol
<SilverSpace> pony
<jelly> obrut: tamo su i sdp i hdz ak se dobro sjecam
<obrut> pa da, jos su se retro obukli :) i bome, gonjali na Vrsic
<obrut> jelly: znam da je hdz, nisam znao za sdp, ali bolje da su blizu :) ak netko jednom popizdi, nece morat daleko :)
<SilverSpace> plavi pony moj prvi biciklo 
<SilverSpace> koji mi se na jednom skolku prepolovio 
<SilverSpace> a ovo prvi motor http://mmc.bolha.com/0/image/177494/178898/Rog-Laura_53fe1f0a72e3f.jpg
<SilverSpace> ovak se otvara pivo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSFiejJsu_c
<datase> YouTube: 5 Bier mit Meterstab öffnen - Handwerkskollektiv Zürich - 0:00:19 - 1056102 views - 3300 likes / 256 dislikes
<vileni> Mmike: sta radis kad ti masina ne reagira na virsh reboot?
<SilverSpace> +48.0°C AMD Athlon(tm) 5350 APU
<SilverSpace> aluminijske baterije
<Mmike> vileni: imas onaj force nesto ovo ono
<vileni> Mmike: to sam i koristio, ali nije mi bas nesto
<vileni> kao da koristim windowse pa svako toliko moram force shutdown
<Mmike> vileni: a 'poweroff' ?
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/najezda-komaraca-u-zagrebu-tek-od-ponedjeljka-krece-zaprasivanje-evo-gdje-i-kada/825130.aspx
<Mmike> zato je mene izjelo danas
<hbogner> Mmike, ja postavio mrezice na prozore maloprije
<weshmashian> stavio i ja. pa je dosla macka.
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<hbogner> nemam macku, a tesko da ce na moj kat neka skocit
<jelly> a di se kupe mrezice?
<hbogner> jelly, ja kupio u ducanu koji drzi boje i lakove
<jelly> mmm.  Ionako moram prvo izmjerit prozor
<hbogner> u pakiranju 130x150cm dolaze
<hbogner> bar su samo te imali ovdje
<weshmashian> ima i u sparu :)
<markosejic> d vecer
 * Mmike bi jos rama
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-13
<jelly> medium rare <DiabloD3> http://imgur.com/gallery/FusxC
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<dodobas> yello
<Vlado9A3CY> hello :)
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/tRz2nY
<dodobas> sa wad dee ...
<dodobas> doma nakon 24h putovanja ...
<dodobas> ali... letih na katu a380 ... :) 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jesi bio na balkonu a380
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nisam imao love
<Mmike> dodobas, kak si se na kat uspio zgurat? :)
<Mmike> ja sam letio u 'prizemlju', dreamliner mi je ipak ostavio bolji dojam
<SilverSpace> odoh na gemist
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj ne zoves
<Mmike> ja pivu pijem doma, sam
<Mmike> zena spava, dete spava
<Mmike> ja programiram
<Mmike> (ak se tipkanje SQLa moze zvat programiranjem)
<Mmike> bed je pivu pit kad je vruce
<Mmike> cijeli se izpreznojim
<Mmike> u ponedjeljak radim sa sljemena
<Mmike> to je to
<jelly> Mmike: kake baterije imas da mozes odradit 8 sati
<Mmike> pa, ova na T520 je dost jadna, idrzi mozda sat i pol
<Mmike> na x220 mi izdrzi oko 5 sati
<Mmike> al' imam u autu ustekavator za laptop
<Mmike> a i cesto po birtijama na sljemenu mosh trazit produzni
<Mmike> vish, ideja - kupit kolut i furat ga sa sobom u autu
<vileni> Mmike: nazad si u zg?
<Mmike> vileni, nisam nit iso nikud 
<vileni> Mmike: pa sto je ono sa ri bilo? to samo za vikend? :)
<Mmike> prosli, da
<dodobas> Mmike: bilo je dosta mjesta, ne znam koji je tvoj problem bio :)
<Mmike> dodobas, pa u prvoj klasi ima dost mjesta, da :)
<dodobas> ma imas na katu ... prvu ... biznis... i onda nekih 30tak mjesta za economy ...
<dodobas> doha - munchen ... neki deramliner ... s onim ekeltronickim prozorima... nije bas bilo mjesta :)
<Mmike> meni dreamliner bio zakon
<dodobas> i sirokim krlima... 788 nesto
<Mmike> tisi je od a380
<Mmike> mislim kajjaznma
<Mmike> meni to sve isti drek
<dodobas> na katu je tiho :)
<dodobas> trazi kat sljedeeci put
<Mmike> l4etio s lufthansom
<Mmike> platio 80 eura da imam 'emergency seat'
<Mmike> tj da ispred mene nema nikog
<Mmike> al' su sjebali, pa nisam tamo sjedio
<Mmike> tak da mosh si mislit kak bi me na kat stavili da sam pitao :)
<Mmike> idem u ikeju
<Mmike> ajte
<dodobas> mene su pitali....
<dodobas> zelite li na kat... 
<dodobas> :) to ti je 5* usluga :)
<jelly> stiglo mi rjesenje od porezne za kupovinu stana, trebalo im je skoro tocno godinu i po, od 28.12.2013.
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> kupio sam si majice
<Mmike> xxl
<Mmike> male su mi
<Mmike> :D
<reSpawn> hoce to tako
<Mmike> http://direktno.hr/en/2014/kolumne/17151/Rukopis-poljudskog-incidenta-identi%C4%8Dan-je-operaciji-Labrador-KOS-a.htm
<Mmike> smijehorazvalj
<jelly> haha, false flag op? 
<jelly> to je i meni palo na pamet, ali vise u smislu da neko hoce sjebat nogometni savez
<Mmike> http://www.astrodigital.org/space/stshorse.html
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> imam tablicu, ajmo rec, racuni i racuni_stavke
<Mmike> racuni su zaglavlje (datum racuna, partner, i te djidje)
<Mmike> a u stavkama su veza na racune i stavke, jel :)
<Mmike> sad, na stranu to sto postoji 'datum_racuna' u obje tablice
<Mmike> postoji i 'partner_id' u obje tablice
<Mmike> al' za hrpu dokumenata se parner_id razlikuje u master i detail tablicama! :)
<Mmike> o openerpu tko te radio :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-14
<reSpawn> d dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> Vruce je.
<Mmike> .weather jastrebarsko
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jastrebarsko, Croatia | Temperature: 84°F / 29°C (Heat Index: 84°F / 29°C); Humidity: 45%; Pressure: 29.86in / 101.1kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ene, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 23 mins, 11 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of rain; (1 more message)
<Mmike> .more
<datase> Mmike: High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 56°F / 13°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 74°F / 23°C; Low of 52°F / 11°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 58°F / 14°C
<reSpawn> d dan
<vileni> o, burger king u areni, shvatili da nije bas najbolje imati lokal samo na jednoj strani autoputa
<reSpawn> da nemaju neki bas promet
<reSpawn> ja sam do sada bio 2 puta u Mcdonaldsu nije nesto
<vileni> ja sm zadnji put bio u petak u ponoc
<vileni> zavrsili sa pranjem stanja i slaganjem namjestaja i jeo nam se sladoled
<reSpawn> ja sam samo jeo 2 puta sladoled nije los
<reSpawn> gledao danas u kinu Jurassic world los je vec izvakano
<Mmike> em ti
<Mmike> spavanje popodne
<vileni> powernap
<vileni> i onda ne mozes zaspati navecer, a ujutro te budilica ceka
<reSpawn> d dan
<Mmike> http://www.sorryopenerp.com/managers.html#reality
<Mmike> vileni, ma kufer powernap
<Mmike> powernap je 10 minuta
<Mmike> 15 max
<Mmike> to mi zna ok bit kad me uhvati fjaka
<Mmike> popijem kavu i legnem na 10 minuta
<Mmike> i probudim se k'o raketa
<Mmike> skuzio sam, btw, da me najbolje uspava sabor :)
<jelly> oho, počelo puhati
<obrut> konacno ce malo zahladit
<CrazyLemon> stvarno malo :)
<jelly> krepalo napajanje u jednom malom storidju tocno kad je zapuhalo, mozda je bio grom kojeg nisam cuo
<reSpawn> d vecer
<vileni> Mmike: mene najbolje uspava formula :)
<Mmike> vileni, formulu nemas svaki dan, sabor imas :)
<jelly> u saboru bi placu trebalo po prisutstvu davati
<vileni> Mmike: nekako sam mogao zivjeti i bez te informacije :)
<Mmike> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=804096.0
<jelly> mrmlj, donijelo mi slavonsku sa kobasicom i vratinom, umjesto vegetarijansku
<vileni> jelly: posalji meni :)
<jelly> da si blizu, bi, ovak sam je vratio 
<jelly> imam radove u 1 ujutro, a sve sto sam jeo danas je nektarina
<vileni> ja sam jeo jako dobar gulas
<vileni> i za rucak i za veceru
<vileni> i povecu zdjelu sladoleda
<jelly> stigla prava pizza
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-13
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<BotaniCar> jutro :) 
<BotaniCar> Vjetre, kojesta sam te pit'o o Vive-tu na FB :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> O juta BotaniCar :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Još nisam popio drugu jutarnju, sad će odgovori 
<BotaniCar> :* 
<BotaniCar> Bas sam vesel kaj to polako dolazi ljudima doma :)
<BotaniCar> Ima kakav progi za "telekonferensing" koji radi s tim ? Ono, da si skrojim avatara i sastancimo ?
<BotaniCar> Nek avatar nosi kravatu ! 
<VjetarSaSunca> Skroz slučajno sam naletio, došao sam po mačka kojeg udomljujem i dečko od djevojke koja čuva mace iima VIVE
<VjetarSaSunca> Isprobali smo i ja i Matej
<VjetarSaSunca> Čuj, to je puno para, veli dečko nekih 950 €
<VjetarSaSunca> I po onom što je podržano ne vrijedi još tih para
<VjetarSaSunca> Ali da, holodeck u domu, to j eto
<BotaniCar> 950€ .. moram promijeniti posao, nije to neka para, nego ja nemam :)
<BotaniCar> Na cem si probavao, steam ili nekaj drugo ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> Steam
<BotaniCar> Ijuf, mnogolepo, koliko si ga imao na glavi u komadu ? Jes' se znojio ?
<VjetarSaSunca> dva ručna kontrolera, kapica na glavi i dva senzora za prostor
<VjetarSaSunca> Čuj, nemam pojma koliko je trajalo sve skupa, ne mnogo 
<VjetarSaSunca> Treba se priviknuti na spravu
<VjetarSaSunca> Sve je kao da si "tamo"
<VjetarSaSunca> A probao sam tek nešto da zagrebem površinu
<VjetarSaSunca> Uzmeš luk i strijelu pa gađaš okolo recim
<VjetarSaSunca> recimo*
<VjetarSaSunca> Mogao sam još da sam htio, ali je nespretno slušati ekipu oko sebe koju ne vidiš :D
<BotaniCar> Bezobraznici dishu i pricaju, a ti se koncentriras :)
<VjetarSaSunca> haha
<BotaniCar> Jel grafika impresivna ? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Malom se jako dopalo. Mene razveselilo što nema problema stavit kapicu na glavu i nosit naočale
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Da, oce bit' problem kad imas glavu k'o Ju generali :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Grafika, ah grafika. Nemrem to ocijenit nakon samo jednog probavanja
<VjetarSaSunca> Obuzme te taj holodeck osjećaj. Problem je recimo što moraš počistit sobu za takvu avanturu, stolovi, stolice to samo smeta ;)
<BotaniCar> jao, boli me mali prst na nozi vec na pomisao na stol u sobi za takvu igru ;)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: imaš teleport predviđen :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Fora je to sve riješeno, kak se okreneš pomakneš u prostoru, dobro reagira
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ono što je glavno, dobiješ osjećaj da si "tamo", nema štekanja u prijenosu slike
<BotaniCar> ++ ja samo gledam kak bi do para, sve VR cu si kupit' 
<BotaniCar> khm, sinu cu kupit, jel :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> hahah, dada, "sinu ću kupit"
<BotaniCar> A ono , nejgov cu bubreg za to prodat', red je da i dobije sto je kupio :)
<Mmike> rba rba
 * BotaniCar rMba 
<dodobas> H6
<VjetarSaSunca> Za sve koji su pitali za ukupni mjesečni trošak T-com 200/100 optike, stigao je prvi račun - 343,85 kn
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca++
<ivoks> to je super
<ivoks> dao bi toliko odmah
<ivoks> i duplo bi dao
<Mmike> oko 140 kuna skuplje nego meni, i oko 10x brze  nego meni :)
<Mmike> ivoks: kak ti internetas na otoku? imas dsl neki?
<VjetarSaSunca> Možda koja lipa gore dolje, jer je za opciju Turbo (200mbit) došla stavka na količinu 0,935, no to je mala stavka od 28,06kn bez PDV-a i ne utječe mnogo na konačnu cifru. Da, množio sam i dijelio da bi dobio koliko je iznos 1,0 količine :)
<hbogner> VjetarSaSunca, \o/
<VjetarSaSunca> I da, to je uz ugovornu obvezu na 24mj, ako je ugovor kraći, cijena usluge neznatno raste
<VjetarSaSunca> Konačno su se unormalili s cijenama interneta u T-comu. Konkurencija činu čuda na pad cijena.
<hbogner> VjetarSaSunca, jesi to uzeo smao net? ili su ti i telefon uvalili?
<hbogner> *s/smao/samo
<VjetarSaSunca> Nabijem ih na telefon hbogner, naravno da sam uzeo samo net
<VjetarSaSunca> Stvar se zove Poslovni Ultra MAXnet paket
<hbogner> pitam jer mije netko pricao da se na optici uz net mora i telefon uzet sto mi bilo cudno i nelogicno jer netreba telefonska zica za promet
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: nema toga više da te vežu s 2u1 usugom
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: i telefon nema veze sa bakrom, u obije opcije ga uštekavaš u router
<hbogner> VjetarSaSunca, a da, cusno, jer meni dsl nedaju bez telefonske linije
<ivoks> Gnomi su izmišljena bića koja se često pojavljuju u fantastičnim romanima.
<ivoks> https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnom
<ivoks> vise nista ne vjerujem wikipediji
<ivoks> apt-cache show gnome
<ivoks> vidis! postoje!
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: uzmi iskon, oni daju
<hbogner> VjetarSaSunca, uzet cu bnet :D
<hbogner> oni su dosli u zgradu sad u zadnjih mjesec dana
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: nemoj bnet ako ne moraš
<hbogner> ili cu pricekati t-com optiku
<VjetarSaSunca> bit će ti veselo kad završiš negdje iza NAT-a
<VjetarSaSunca> Ako nema T-Com optičke infrastrukture na lokaciji moglo bi potrajati. Ako su vam ju povukli, pitanje je dana kad će te posjetiti T-Com predstavnik. Meni su došli jučer
<VjetarSaSunca> I počeli blablati o tome kako je eto Optika dostupna, a ja nisam znao :D
<ivoks> nema nis kod mene
<VjetarSaSunca> Pa sam pokucao na logo firme na vratima i sve im objasnio :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Kod mene je optika razvučena u zgradu prije nekoliko godina još. Vjerojatno je kasnije trebalo srediti centrale
<VjetarSaSunca> Di si ti ivoks ?
<hbogner> VjetarSaSunca, http://bbzone.hakom.hr/hr-HR/SvjetlovodnaMreza na listi sam :D
<hbogner> kod moje majek optika je razvucena vec prije 2-3 godine
<hbogner> ako imas dovucen opticki vod u zgradu, mozes traziti t-com da te spoje, imaju 60 dan od toga kad ti posaljes zahtjev
<VjetarSaSunca> I mogu pohvaliti tehničku službu, vrlo su promptni kad se naiđe na problem i digne na višu razinu. Hetnerovci su nešto bili savjetovali da bi provider morao napraviti na route announcingu i T-com je to brzo riješio
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: "Početak gradnje je planiran 11. travnja 2016., a završetak radova 31. prosinca 2018. godine."
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: bude, samo Å¡to nije. 2018. je tu iza ugla
<hbogner> VjetarSaSunca, do onda mogu uzeti bnet, pa ak budem nezadovoljan za 2 godine mogu na t-com optiku
<hbogner> a na onim hakom stranicama su i objave ostalih radova
<Mmike> I opet - kisa.
<Mmike> "Najsuncaniji otok" my ass.
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: nije stvar u brzini. bnet voli svašta raditi s neto, od NATanja do privatnih adresa, pa do neobičnih DNS zapisa
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: osim toga, kupio ih je VIP pa će to na kvasinu uskoro
<hbogner> VjetarSaSunca, ali je bolje od 5/0.5 dsl-a na t-comu, a ionako bi uzeli bnet za tv
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: K^hHvar?
<ivoks> ja sam na murteru
<ivoks> nije suncano, al ne pada kisa :)
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: probaj sa 50/10 iskon vDSLom a ima i IPtv
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: korisnička podrška Iskona i B-neta nebo i zemlja
<hbogner> da, za iskon samo piingam tu na kanalu :D
<vileni> Mmike: losinj je najsuncaniji :P
<Mmike> vileni: si vidio snimju po kisi od jucer? :)
<Mmike> imam jos 3, moram to nekud metnit
<vileni> Mmike: nisam jos, bio sam u slavoniji cijeli vikend
<vileni> Mmike: jesi bio na kraju u spanskom?
<Mmike> vileni: jesam, ujutro
<Mmike> gledao pocetak prvih kvalifikacija
<Mmike> onda su nas potjerali :)
<Mmike> mislim, nisu neg su nas izgurali pa smo osli
<vileni> Mmike: kako izgurali
<Mmike> pa ono, kao, fotografi i neki ti neznam kaj
<Mmike> kad mi je laptop na punjacu onda cpu governor drzi cpu na 800MHz
<Mmike> kad istekam punjac, radi k'o veliko :)
<jelly> možda je zapamtijo od prošli put?
<Mmike> jelly: prije sam imao bed kad se baterija jako isprazni, onda ovaj ode u 'powersave' u smislu da sve stoji na 800MHz
<Mmike> cak i ako ustekam punjac, tak osstane - morao bih napuniti bateriju na bar 3-5%, i onda istekati-ustekati punjac, da to proradi
<Mmike> nista sto jedan reboot ne moze rjesiti :)
<Mmike> or not :(
<jelly> posudio sam minidock za thinkpad iz firme, super stvar
<jelly> spojis struju, DVI-D, ethernet, pa i zvucnike na stolu i samo kliknes masinu na njega
<jelly> i onda otkrijes da intel grafika sandybridge generacije moze drajvat "samo" dva monitora istovremeno
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> isto je i s nvidijom
<jelly> Day of Antifascist Struggle, veli mi kalendar, a meni ništ jasno
<jelly> frikovi na thinkpad kanalu:
<jelly> - uzmu T430 i flashaju neki EC firmware da gore ide tipkovnica od T420, ili
<jelly> - uzmu T420 i moddaju bios firmware da se gore stavi ivybridge cpu/gpu umjesto sandybridge
<jelly> - uzmu X220 i stave 2560x1440(!) ekran
<VjetarSaSunca> za ostale kojima je promakla jutarnja raspra između mene i BotaniCara: Isprobah HTC Vive. Dojmovi: "Oh da!" Pitanja slobodno postavite :)
<vileni> jelly: ovo za x220 zvuci zanimljivo :)
<vileni> ja bi barem 1600x900 na x220
<jelly> vileni: samo kinez koji to modda ih navodo prodaje za $600
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: di je pornjava
<Mmike> sto je htc vive?
<Mmike> vileni: kak ti radin x220 onaj?
<vileni> Mmike: pa ok, osim rezolucije koja me zivica
<vileni> zivcira
<Mmike> da, malo je malecka
<vileni> i diska od samo 60gb
<Mmike> msata disk ti ide unutra
<vileni> ma ide svasta, samo treba kupiti :)
<Mmike> popizdit
<Mmike> cim ustekam punjac - cpu se fixira na 800MHz
<vileni> ja ga nikako nisam uspio usporiti
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: znam da ti voliš pitat prije googlanja, ali ovo je common knowledge postalo  - https://www.htcvive.com/hr/
<Mmike> disejblo sam intel_pstate i sad bar mogu forsat CPU na maxperformance
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: pornjava na Steamu? Najbolje što možeš je anime :p
<Mmike> Hm, ne - sad radi
<Mmike> beh
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ili pitaš za pornjavu općenito? Torrenti naravno :D
<jelly> za vive
<jelly> tj za VR dio
<jelly> Naslov: 	HANDLE THIS PROJECT / RUČKA ovom projektu
<hbogner> jelly, he he he, di si nasao to? netko kod vas interno prevodio?
<jelly> spam
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/spektakli/domace-zvijezde/josko-lokas-o-vezi-s-19-godina-mladom-manekenkom-jelena-je-zasluzna-za-moju-srecu/4430043/
<ivoks> onda ima nade i za mene
<obrut> ako postanes zvijezda, mozda i ima :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> [David] Copperfield has so far sold 33 million tickets and grossed over $4 billion
<SilverSpace> https://www.formula1.com/content/fom-website/en/video/2016/6/Race_highlights_-_Canada_2016.html
<obrut> bas je lijepo kad ti baza ima 11 TB indexa :P
<Mmike> jos je ljepse kad mudri developer pretpostavi da se na mysql spajas samo TCPom, cak i za localhost
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: provjerio sam kod vlasnika Vive-a za pr0n. Ima, uglavnom pay per view i papreno košta za sada
<jelly> LOL
<jelly> note to self: vrtiti procesor ~6mjeseci na +80°C ga čini nestabilnim
<jelly> možda... sam trebao ranije otvoriti i usisati prašinu
<budz0r> moze reboot servera?
<obrut> budz0re, nema te ni za lijek, a onda dodjes rebootat :)
<budz0r> :D
<budz0r> lurkam 
<obrut> pa sta ima ? gdje se skices ?
<budz0r> ma nigdje, delam ko mrav
<obrut> eh, pa nije ti neki zivot... al da ti bude lakse, evo i ja delam :)
<budz0r> znam da nece posal utec, ali opet :D
<budz0r> vikendom, ako je ok vrijeme, zaplazim na neku planinu, i tak
<budz0r> ode silver :D
<obrut> e pa to je super... ja nisam bio na planini vec ne znam koliko... 
<obrut> sljeme i lokalna brda sto propicim na bajku ne racunam :)
<budz0r> :)
<Mmike> budz0r: zakaj reboot?
<Mmike> budz0r: daj malo agilniji budi :)
<Mmike> najbolja stvar na ovim mobilnim internetima je kaj nema rebootanja :)
<Mmike> tj, nema resetiranja IPja
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: saznali smo, možda će vas zanimati :) : http://www.hcl.hr/video/buducnost-virtualne-stvarnosti-je-zastrasujuce-zabrinjavajuca-po-seksualni-zivot-japana-93857/
<obrut> gle, nek japanci rokaju virtualno, mi cemo japanke realno :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-14
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski
<BotaniCar> Ubo sam se s dvije marihuane http://i.imgur.com/6rIZLfT.jpg
<Mmike> kako pici sunce :)
<Mmike> nakon jucerasnjeg potopa danas bi moglo biti fest toplo :)
<dodobas> G6
<ivoks> 14.6.
<ivoks> bager na plazi u 10 ujutro
<Mmike> pa nece valjda 1.8 
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: hmm!
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj vec radis MLP modele za to trziste ? :) 
<ivoks> kak ovima koji voze te skutere
<ivoks> kak im zvuk tog motora ne ide na zivce
<ivoks> ja popizdim cim vidim te gluposti
<ivoks> a tek kad se upale
<vileni> ivoks: zavisi na koji skuter mislis
<Mmike> vileni: bilo koji
<Mmike> svi skinu blokadu
<Mmike> i onda jos skinu auspuh
<Mmike> vise trosi al' i brze ide
<Mmike> i onda se to cuje
<Mmike> za razliku od jucer
<Mmike> danas je tak fino
<Mmike> sunce pici
<Mmike> vjetar puse
<Mmike> milinica :)
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> upalio 'internet dan' umjesto 'internet dan 4G'
<Mmike> i sad imam LTE al' nemam brzinu
<vileni> Mmike: neznam jesi li upoznat sa 4t skuterima :)
<vileni> ali gp800 ili tmax zvuce brutalno
<vileni> i onda burgman, majesty, silverwing itd :)
<vileni> ali posto su 2t u pitanju, nije ni to uvijek isto, najgori su ovi od 50ccm jer su podeseni tako da je svako kretanje pri max okretajima, jer nemaju nista momenta ispod
<dodobas> s 4t na more :)
<Mmike> vileni: ne znam jesi li ti upoznat sa skuter-vulgarisom koji 90% ekipe ima 
<Mmike> lako je u gradu, tamo ih ne cujes
<Mmike> al' po otocima i u malim mjestima, naporni su brate
<Mmike> lik na krku, stovise, milanovicev (zokica) necak, ima taki neki skuter
<Mmike> lik ode jedno 10-15 puta dnevno nekud na 2 minute
<Mmike> i onda PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDD
<Mmike> i opet PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<vileni> Mmike: skuter vulgaris nije vise 50ccm :) prije bi to bio beverly 200-400
<dodobas> sto ne bi bilo bolje kupiti elektricni skuter ?
<vileni> ne valjaju
<vileni> bio je na autoshowu zero motorcycles
<vileni> to je ok, ali testni model je bio tipa 80kkn
<dodobas> sto nije ovo fora ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n17B_uFF4cA :)
<datase> YouTube: Domino's Pizza Safe Sound - Menselijk motorgeluid voor elektrische scooter - 0:01:02 - 2770227 views - 9273 likes / 235 dislikes
<Mmike> ja bih to zabranio, casna rijec
<Mmike> mislim, te skutere 
<Mmike> ima lik tu na hvaru, iznajmljuje skutere
<Mmike> i ima peugeote neke malecke
<Mmike> pre super su
<vileni> Mmike: pa nisu problem ovi zatvoreni
<Mmike> veliki kotac
<vileni> problem su ilegalni
<Mmike> tih
<Mmike> milina
<vileni> koji su ionako zabranjeni
<Mmike> vileni: pa, svi su ilegalni
<vileni> nisu svi
<Mmike> ma ja bi zabranio sve
<Mmike> nema nista :)
<Mmike> mosh ic pjeske :)
<vileni> ma nemas pojma
<Mmike> osim ak ne kupis mazdu, onda mosh :)
<Mmike> vileni: kka je zavrsilo u subotu?
<vileni> Mmike: drugo mjesto, jedva
<vileni> ispucao me neki lik sa staze pederski
<vileni> ja njega nisam htio da ne ode u zid
<Mmike> jesi mu samarcinu odvalio?
<vileni> ma nisam, svake godine me neki sjebe
<Mmike> ili poslije bar rekao - "pederu!" ? :)
<vileni> jer sam ja kao posten
<vileni> ali uvijek su ovi neiskusni problem
<Mmike> zakai?
<Mmike> taj je bio neiskusan?
<vileni> u svakom slucaju bilo je super, iako sam vozio protiv svog uobicajenog tima
<vileni> pa prvi put da vozi, nista nezna
<vileni> solidno je brz ali ne zna sto se dogadja oko njega
<vileni> prvi put me izgurao na ravnici jer se borio sa kartom lijevo, nije uopce vidio da sam desno
<vileni> tj obrnuto
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> http://paste.debian.net/739088/ najvise volim brisati disk na zivo
<Mmike> komarci
<Mmike> vileni: da, a nema trube
<Mmike> vileni: ili makar vodenih topova :)
<vileni> Mmike: da nema sudaca dobio bi on :D
<Mmike> eh :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: di komarci 
<SilverSpace> nema toga :)
<Mmike> ma ima
<Mmike> jos je tu neki kameni zid
<Mmike> pa se izlijegavaju k'o muhe
<SilverSpace> upalis ventilator pa ih nece biti
<Mmike> odakle ta mudrost? :)
<Mmike> vani sam, na terasi, puha vjetric stalno, i ima ih
<Mmike> ovo je najidealnije vrijeme za bit na moru
<obrut> idealnije od idealnog ? :)
<Mmike> obrut: fair point :)
<jelly> obrut: prestrasno!
<BotaniCar> #onokad poteras praktikanta doma :( 
<nvucinic> zakaj ?
<BotaniCar> Nije prihvatio moju dominaciju i nije htio staviti gagball u usta :)
<nvucinic> djubre
<BotaniCar> Zato kaj je 15h , kaj ima smrdit' u firmi 8h, nije da dobije punu placu. Rek'o sam mu da ode doma fukat nekaj, kad vec nemrem ja
<BotaniCar> kakav je dan, treb'o sam ga poslat' i prije
<pkiller> BotaniCar: baš sam ti htio reci... sta ga nisi prije poslao
<BotaniCar> pkiller: bilo je naznaka da cu morati raditi nesto sto jos nije vidio, na zalost nish od toga 
<pkiller> cek cek... ako je praktikant, jel to znaci da ti ideš ili da se širi firma? :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ja od 2011 trazim da mi daju asistenta jer nemrem :) I samo mi se rotira ekipa koju nekaj naucim i onda skuze da im se sve to ne rdi za pare koje mogu tu dobit' :)
<obrut> nvucinic: oo, djesba :)
<BotaniCar> I odu na bolje :)
<BotaniCar> Dobijem instalacijsku dokumentaciju za neki_drek i u instalacijskoj proceduri veli da za postavljanje frontenda iz repozitorija povucem XY.tar.gz - koji nisu stavili u repo .. 
<nvucinic> obrut: evo laganini :)
<BotaniCar> S dobre strane, nisam danas bio ni na facebooku ni na imguru ! Zivio rad :)
<Mmike> http://www.dubrovnikpress.hr/index.php/component/k2/item/22170-foto-stijena-pala-na-obiteljsku-kucu-na-plocama-ispod-magistrale
<Mmike> tamo nebi bio :D
<pkiller> BotaniCar: znaci njih malo placaju za razliku od tebe vjerojatno, jer ti si konstanta :)
<BotaniCar> Mozda njih ne mogu dovoljno platiti jer sam ja preplacen !
<BotaniCar> Ovo nisam napisao u javni kanal, jeld' ? :D
<SilverSpace> ALF http://wvns.images.worldnow.com/images/10767769_G.jpg
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: cisto sunjam da bi tak praktikanticu poslal doma :)
<pkiller> SilverSpace: njoj ne bi sigurno rekao "da ide fukat nekaj, kad već nemrem ja" 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: da imam praktikanticu, ja bi bil doma, ne bi me zena pustila na posel :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: je je bas bi joj reko za prqaktikanticu :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pusti, namirisala bi ta da se neka mota oko mene, ne bi morao ni rijeci reci :)
<Mmike> prokleti skakavci
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj te napala sva zivina ovoga svijeta :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma pusti
<Mmike> to znaju da ne volim
<Mmike> zna netko kak grubu rec da autoselecta neki submenu entry?
<SilverSpace> bube
<Mmike> su u zraku
<ivoks> jebo skutere
<Mmike> win10 instalacija je downloadabilna, right? BotaniCar ?
<Mmike> dork
<Mmike> nisam litn potjerao
<Mmike> i sad, eto
<Mmike> OUT OF THE QUEUE
<Mmike> super sam glup
<Mmike> restorao sam zeni na laptop ne njene windoze, nego starine
<Mmike> bas sam sexy
<vileni> Mmike: je
<SilverSpace> tekma
<ivoks> JEBO TI JUNIPER U TRI JUNA!
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> W ;OG N;R H;NHTH
<ivoks> ' 6
<ivoks> 63
<ivoks>  1
<ivoks> Q 4JK
<ivoks> J4
<ivoks>  H3
<ivoks> [K
<ivoks> MATERINU
<dodobas> tekma
<jelly> no!
<jelly> Mmike: s čime backupiraš windowse?
<BotaniCar__> Mmike, ja promijenim stavku  "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" u /etc/default/grub
<BotaniCar__> I imas ISO win10 za skinit' , da
<jelly> It has, surprisingly, taken nearly 82 minutes for Franz Ferdinand to get a mention. “I’m surprised that neither the Austrians nor Hungarians have Archduke Ferdinand in goal,” writes Ben Bamford. “He would have been eligible to play for both and historically proved to be an excellent shot-blocker.”
<jelly> too soon!
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<BotaniCar__> http://shrinkthatfootprint.com/electric-cars-green # ivoks , da ipak kupis auto na struju ? :) 
<BotaniCar__> Bar skuter, do vraga ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar__: moras 'update-grub' nakon toga potjerat
<Mmike> BotaniCar__: al' taj default je za glavni meni, nije za submeni
<Mmike> umedjuvremenu kolega odustao pa nisam istrazivao dalje
<BotaniCar__> Mmike, da. 
<BotaniCar__> Fakat
<Mmike> jelly: partimage - spornjikav al' radi cakum-pakum
<Mmike> s tim da ne tjeram kompresiju pa poslije za lrzipom kompresiram - pila je restoreat al' 50GB image smanji na 22GB
<Mmike> BotaniCar__: e, a, za win10, radi serial od 7ice, ili?
<BotaniCar__> Mmike, to ti ne znam :) Ne bi rekao. 
<Mmike> znaci, moram skinut 7icu, instalirat, upgradeirat na 10, i onda imam serial od 10tke i onda mogu 10ku instalirat iznova?
<Mmike> kakva tlaka :/
<Mmike> BotaniCar__:  kad je filip, pri pranju zuba, naucio da mora pljunut ?
<Mmike> luka proguta
<Mmike> i jos veli 'ali fino mi je'
<Mmike> ne vjerujem kak je umoran :)
<Mmike> isli smo na drugi kraj otoka kod frenda, dosli sad pred 10ak minuta, dobro je izdrzao da nije zaspao u autu
<BotaniCar__> Mmike, odma je pljuvo, prvo smo mu objasnili , pa onda dali. Pomogne ako d'etetu kupis pastu s okusom dreka :) 
<BotaniCar__> Prva koju smo mu kupili nije bas bila nesto ukusna :)
<BotaniCar__> dete ti je bsno do pol 11 ? 
<BotaniCar__> A bokte
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> iznimka danas
<Mmike> inace je u 9 vec u slafungu
<Mmike> po zimi i ranije, sad ga jebe sto je u 8 jos dan :D
<Mmike> nadamo se da ce sutra spavat bar do 8 :D:D:D
<Mmike> (nece, dic ce se u pol 7 k'o svaki dan, samo ce ranije ic na popodnevni spavanac)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: objasniš djetetu da to nije zdravo i da mu se može dogodit a) da dobije proljev ili b) da se razboli i da mora doktoru da mu da inekciju
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: on ima 2 i pol godine :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: bio je na cijepljenju, ne ? :D
<Mmike> da to velim pogledao bi me sa odusevljenim praznim pogledom i rekao: proljev?
<Mmike> je, al' davno
<Mmike> ima inekciju doma iz 'ja sam mali doktor' seta i ide okolo i daje pikicu i prima pikicu i ne jebe ga opce pikica
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Moj je sa jedno godinu i pol pokupio  neki gastro entero u vrtiću i dobro zna što je proljev :D
<VjetarSaSunca> onda mora radikala: Može se dogodit da ostaneš u bolnici a onda nema tamo tate i mame nego teta bolničarka koja je zločesta
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> pokazuje naznake da konta uzrok-posljedica vezu
<VjetarSaSunca> sa dvije bi trebao kontat, ali nije to kod svih isto
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: moš mu ispričat neku gadnu priču što mu se dogodi u želucu
<VjetarSaSunca> mislim, na tom nivou ne spominješ želudac već "u tijelu"
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: morat ćeš lagat malo za njegovo dobro
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-15
<BotaniCar> Ja sam svojem rekao da djeca koja ne spavaju dovoljno odrastu u ljude koji nisu toliko pametni koliko su mogli biti. Uvazio je to. 
<VjetarSaSunca> ++ BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> Posreci se nekad i meni :)
<Mmike> mih
<vileni> kad nadjes apache logove u /etc
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: posrećilo ti se? :)
<dodobas> vileni: nije li to kad instalias iz source-a ?
<vileni> dodobas: moze biti
<vileni> jer vrti 2 apache servera
<vileni> na nekoj prastaroj fedori
<vileni> ali najbolji je bio jedan nginx koji je imao u konfiguraciji "access_log on;"
<vileni> i naravno, u nginx diru smo imali log "on" od 16gb
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> jos da samo da se netko bavi securitijem
<ivoks> jebote kako ti ljudi mogu sjebati milijunske poslove
<ivoks> radi drkice.
<ivoks> niceg drugog
<ivoks> toliko sam lud da gutam rijeci
<ivoks> jos samo da cujem da se netko bavi securitijem
<dodobas> drzavi je u interesu da se bavi securityem :)
<ivoks> toliko osigurati da se ne moze koristiti
<ivoks> pas masters
<ivoks> zasto ti serveri ne mogu komunicirati?
<ivoks> jer nema kabla izmedju njih, a wifi nam ne date?
<ivoks> 'pa jel postoji neki nacin?'
<ivoks> postoji
<ivoks> golubovi.
<dodobas> sneakernet :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jesi kad probao napraviti win10 bootable USB s linuxom?
<jelly> ivoks: 2 usb headseta i acoustic coupler :-D
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jesam, uspjesno. Ne sjecam se jel bio rufus ili unetbootin, onaj ubuntuov startup disk creator nece raditi s windows iso-om
<Mmike> rufus je winonly
<Mmike> unetbootin ne radi
<Mmike> nasao sam neki winusb i taj radi
<Mmike> idem rucat
<chaky|work> winusb radi uredno, iako u GUI verziji na kraju izbaci gresku, medjutim, windoze se uredno bootaju s tog usba i mogu se instalirati.
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: mora baš biti kreiran iz linuxa? Iz Windowsa 10  se za to koristi MediaCreationTool M$hit produkt
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: povuče zadnji ISO s neta i pita te kaj buš s njime, oš pržit na DVD oš drndat na USB
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: samo moraš pazitu za koju ediciju Win10 skidaš MCT, ako se ne varam
<jelly> kad nemaš ni jedne radeće windowse, mora
<jelly> a kak znam koja edicija win10 odgovara mojoj oem licenci za win7 professional
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: mora
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: jer - nemam windowse
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: dođeš do mene i sredimo to
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> lakse mi ovako bilo :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ne moraš znati, Installer ti kaže
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ili googlaš :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/upgrade-to-windows-10-faq
<VjetarSaSunca> 7 Pro i 7 Ultimate idu na 10 Pro
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: nemam installer!
<jelly> imam mašinu sa naljepnicom :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> oh jelly , zar nije došlo sa Windows Updateom?
<jelly> nema windowsa gore
<VjetarSaSunca> aha! :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly:  onda požuri jer free upgarde traje još kratko vrijeme :D
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<jelly> htio sam samo vidit jel to čemu, nisam imao windowse na fizičkom stroju od... xp-a
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: navodno sa keyem od 7Pro moš instalirat 10tku
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ak hoćeš vidjet jel to čemu složi virtualku i eksprimentiraj :)
<VjetarSaSunca> i imaš tzv "Insider program" koji shipa nove fičure ranije ako se uključiš. No nije preporučljivo za produkciju :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: kaj vrtiš za desktop doma?
<VjetarSaSunca> https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/6815/microsoft-will-now-let-windows-10-upgraders-use-windows-7-8-or-8-1-product-key-to-activate
<Mmike> winusb - ima ga tu: http://ppa.launchpad.net/colingille/freshlight/ubuntu/
<Mmike> super brzo i turbo jednostavno
<Mmike> jelly: 03:00.0 RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 2108 [Liberator] (rev 05)
<Mmike> jelly: jel' se moze s tim govnetom nekako napraviti polje bez da se ide u bijos?
<Mmike> jel' onaj megacliovoono ne podrzava, mogu sam gledat
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> bio na ciscenje i pjeskarenju zubiju
<ivoks> vele da bi to trebalo jednom godisnje
<ivoks> evo, ja jednom u 35 godina
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> doso svemirski brod
<Mmike> i posiso sve pare
<Mmike> 'na racunu imate 1.06KN'
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-16
<jelly> Mmike: pojma, ne znam skoro nista o lsi kontrolerima
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj ti je Sanader ispraznio tekuci ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> jutro BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ocemo se vidit na "festi" ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> trebam te nekaj, msg
<BotaniCar> jutro VjetarSaSunca 
<BotaniCar> ACK
<dodobas> €4
<Mmike> jelly: i bolje, ono je brain fuckin dead za napravit
<Mmike> jucer sam spavat osao
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma, imam internet di posaljem SMS i onda imam 24 sata flatrate, za 10 kuna
<Mmike> a ak ne posaljem onda me megabajt kosta 10 kuna
<Mmike> a sinoc nisam poslao
<Mmike> pa posisalo :D
<BotaniCar> "#&$%&"#$ optika puca cesce nego mi je DSL pucao 
<Mmike> usb3 tak fino brzo radi
<vileni> Mmike: sto koristis na njemu, eksterni disk?
<Mmike> da, kopiram detetu serije na NTFS patriciju jer zena sad ima ---- win10 :D
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oryJIBThTP0
<datase> YouTube: Arabic Version - Hotel California - - 0:04:50 - 2715084 views - 12531 likes / 449 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Tihana dosla pameti pa instalirala windowse :) 
<Mmike> ili ne :)
<dodobas> kaze mi zena jutros... nakon sto windows 10 sleep, nije ono sto je ocekivala... jer su odligirali korisnika i ubili sesiju ... 'odhebat cu ove windowse i stavit si manjaro, bas mi je lijep'
<jelly> zasto sleep odlogira korisnika umjesto da samo zakljuca?
<VjetarSaSunca> možda je htjela hybernate a ne sleep
<BotaniCar> meni sleep - turi stroj u sleep, sesija ostane (zakljucana)
<Mmike> meni sleep isto to napravi
<Mmike> i na ubuntuu i na win10
<Mmike> aha, mozda na systemdu ne napravi to, lol :D
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/12592557_1295185340507743_7835343983896908203_n.jpg?oh=6654a29dd2bcabe81aaeea9dc11f0184&oe=57C259DD # nsfw
<Mmike> kak jugo dere :)
<Mmike> de-re
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koji video player za windoze? gomplayer jos uvijek aktualan, ili ima bolje?
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<Mmike> ustekam vfat disk u kompjutor
<Mmike> u windoze
<Mmike> cuje se ono ti-du-dim, i nista, nema novog slova
<Mmike> mislim da znam
<Mmike> win10 ne kuze fat32
<BotaniCar> Mmike: VLC ti je gadan ? 
<BotaniCar> Mislim da mi Gom nekaj nije htio plejat zbog kodeka 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemam pojma - u biti je, imam ga na svim tuntorima al' ga ne koristim... mplayer tamo rokam... al' ak velis 'VLC' onda budem VLC
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam zadnjih godinu dana doma na tuntoru, nemam pojma :) 
<BotaniCar> Kad bootam u windowse imam vlc
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjeti sto kaze popravljac jahti
<BotaniCar> Si vid'o da ni time nije bio zadovoljan ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: btw, si vidio ti njega? lik OPET mijenja posao, ovaj put za opaku paru! A sjecam ga se kad je prvi PC kupio, i kad mi je pajo srao da kaj je kupovao DDR a ne RAMBUS - istresao je bio oko 12k kuna za novi PC :) 
<BotaniCar> Da da da da :) 
<Mmike> lik nije znao - nist
<BotaniCar> Njemu fakat nitko nemre reci da se nije potrudio :D
<Mmike> i to ono, imao je 25 godina, nije znao - nist
<Mmike> mislim, znao je, popravljat jugica :)
<Mmike> al' sto se kompova tice, tabula rasa
<Mmike> a sad ja njega zovem da mi objasni zakaj esx drek ovo ono nece nesto neznam :)
<BotaniCar> A gle nas sad, nitko nista ne zna ! :) 
<Mmike> ma od nas se to ocekivalo :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Mene vise brine sto frajer zivi u Amsterdamu, a ne pljuga :)
<Mmike> ja mislim da je to k'o kad radis u pornavi
<Mmike> prestanes ju gledat
<Mmike> jer je ima svukud
<Mmike> ili k'o kad odes radit u kokakolu, ili ledo
<BotaniCar> Bit' ce da se lik gradi da je sharp && snappy, bar prvih mjesec dana :)
<ivoks> jebo ga pas
<ivoks> myroundcube je umro
<Mmike> jugo ubija
<ivoks> a i sad je tu neki roundcube next
<ivoks> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/roundcube-next--2#/
<ivoks> mater im mutavu... sto je s mojim novcem u kreditima?
<Mmike> ivoks: to nije ovo: https://roundcube.net/ ? 
<ivoks> to je kao 'next'
<ivoks> nije mi bas poznato kako su povezani
<ivoks> al myroundcube je ono sto me muci
<ivoks> to je (bio) servis koji ti omogucava kupovinu plugina
<ivoks> das novce, dobijes kredite i s njima kupujes plugine
<ivoks> imam ih hrpu
<ivoks> i sad, lik zatvorio servis
<BotaniCar> Muahahaha
<ivoks> toliko sam dugo u open source svijetu da sam zaboravio kako te closed source moze sjebat
<ivoks> sreca pa su php, pa ih mogu i sad uredjivati
<BotaniCar> A jel smijes ? :) 
<ivoks> al ono... mater mu, necu vise nista closed source koristiti ako bar ne moram
<ivoks> boli me kita, moj je, platio sam
<BotaniCar> Da da da , da je bar tako jednostavno :) 
<ivoks> lik je obecao da ce ih opensourcat
<BotaniCar> Velis, lik koji te sjebo za paru je obec'o :) 
<Mmike> platio si licencu :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> jebo mu pas mater
<BotaniCar> Tiho sad, Oreskovic prica ( N1 ) 
<ivoks> a ne mozes updejtat roundcube dok imas te pluginove
<ivoks> jer ce prestati raditi
<ivoks> uzas.
<ivoks> https://forum.myroundcube.com/topic/447-site-still-down/
<ivoks> https://github.com/roundcube/roundcubemail/issues/5322
<ivoks> wtf :)
<ivoks> i kaj, hdz i sdp ce glasati za smjenu
<ivoks> to sve govori
<jelly> -_-
<BotaniCar> Oreskovic je pomeo pod s obima :) Slusate govor ? 
<jelly> hrpa idiota, s jedne i s druge strane; Stranka > zemlja
<BotaniCar> Veli lik, dat cete mi otkaz jer sam poceo cackati po arbitrazi :)
<BotaniCar> Nabroj'o je ~3 milijarde € ulaganja koje je dovukao/pomogao organizirati :)
<ivoks> da, uvijek je meo pod s njima
<BotaniCar> Ubio je s "nek narod zna da, ako me danas pedalirate, radite to radi osobnih interesa" :9
<BotaniCar> I sad replike :)
<BotaniCar> "srusit ce vas jer su bili u vladi, a nisu mogli vladati preko vas" :)
<ivoks> a ovi zele na vlast
<ivoks> ova zena bljesti
<ivoks> b lj e s t i
<BotaniCar> hahahahha
<jelly> de prepricajte malo konteksta kaj se desava uz komentare, nemam sad vremena gledat tv 
<BotaniCar> Ma nish, 3/4 ih uopce nije doslo. Smijesno je kaj su svi redom do sad na glas rekli da je Oreskovic zrtveno janje, ali da to nista ne mijenja i nek' crkne :)
<ivoks> veli pupovac je on stvarao ugled hrvatske
<ivoks> postaje brutalno
<ivoks> jao, pupovac
<ivoks> veli lik da hrvatska treba novu politiku
<ivoks> a one koje smo imali do sad
<ivoks> pa ce on dici ruku za smjenu :)
<BotaniCar> Oreskovicu je, brijem, dosadno :) Covjek bi izasao van da je manje pristojan :)
<BotaniCar> Da nisam ozenjen, komade bi bario ovako: http://i.imgur.com/3at5tCo.jpg
<Hrki> pa kaj im smeta oreskovic sad? :D
<Hrki> kakve su ove panjine iz hdz-a isuse boze, pa nebi mi karamarko bio sef ni da mi obeca 20 djevica do kraja zivota svaki dan
<obrut> Hrki: hmm, pa sad... :) nevolem Karamarka, al djevice su djevice :) iako, valjda ne bi bile neke ruzne
<obrut> mada, kakve sam srece, da i dobim tak nesto, vjerojatno bi iz nekog razloga dobio erektilnu disfunkciju
<Hrki> haha XD
<obrut> jedino, ne znam gdje u danasnje vrijeme naci djevice, a da su legalne...
<obrut> legalne -> 18+
<BotaniCar> zakaj bi itko htio djevicu ? ja bi radije 20 iskusnih drolja, just sayin'
<obrut> BotaniCar: pa sad, kuzim tvoje rezoniranje, al, ak su presiroke, dzabe :)
 * BotaniCar promumlja nekaj o vise otvora na tijelu 
<obrut> iskusne su presiroke na svim mjestima :)
<BotaniCar> Cuj, jel ti ga ikad popusila neka s pre velikim ustima ? Nisam nikad za to cuo :)
<obrut> no, dosta o tome, i tak... freebsd na azureu i to :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, bem si SElinux :) 
<ivoks> nemojte zaboraviti da imate i dame na kanalu
<obrut> dame ? :)
<obrut> ima zena, al dama...
<BotaniCar> Ispricavam se, u svoje ime. 
<obrut> al i ove koje su na kanalu znaju da smo neozbiljni pa ono :)
<BotaniCar> ja sam uvjeren da me sve do jedne imaju na ignoreu :)
<Mmike> http://pookey.co.uk/wordpress/archives/497-expanding-a-dell-perc-h800-raid-array-with-additional-md1200-shelves
<Mmike> spasilo me ovo
<VjetarSaSunca> http://boingboing.net/2016/06/15/intel-x86-processors-ship-with.html
<ivoks> samsung kupio joyent
<dodobas> ivoks: staro ...
<ivoks> jel?
<dodobas> a mislim ima bar 12h ... :)
<ivoks> moguce...
<ivoks> Jedan radnik Viadukta poginuo je, a desetorica su ozlijeđena
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> wales 1
<ivoks> engleska 0
<ivoks> pada funta
<ivoks> poprilicno
<ivoks> issati
<ivoks> nemrem se vratiti s isle of man do zagreba u jednom danu
<ivoks> morati cu odsjesti u londonu
<ivoks> i povratna karta je skuplja nego li za toronto
<Mmike> pala vlada!
<dodobas> Mmike: staro ...
<Mmike> a ms linkedin? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: kao i appletov rewrite ZFSa...
<Mmike> i to ima?
<Mmike> o, bogo moj
<ipozgaj> oj
<Mmike> djesi, igorsky
<jelly> ivoks: isle of man su oni koji nemaju ogranicenje brzine na cestama jel tak?
<ipozgaj> Mmajk
<Mmike> jelly: to su oni di se vozi ona preluda utrka di ih je gomila poginula u zadnjih 20ak godina
<Mmike> ipozgaj: tandr!
<Mmike> ipozgaj: zakaj si, btw, ipozgaj a ne thunder? :)
<ipozgaj> :)
<ipozgaj> lakse
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> kak puse jugo
<Mmike> bas ga ubija
<ipozgaj> tu je prosli tjedan bilo 100F
<ipozgaj> ~38
<Mmike> Pretjerano! :)
<Mmike> Tu je sad vani oko 20, al' jugo tak toplo puse, ja sam bio na terasi do maloas u boksama i majici
<Mmike> sad ipak idem lec :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-17
<ivoks> jelly: ae
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 73°F / 23°C; Humidity: 61%; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Wsw, 14mph / 23kph; Updated: 28 mins, 30 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 58°F / 14°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of rain; High of 77°F / 25°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Monday: (1 more message)
<jelly> 23°C u 8 ujutro
<ivoks> ajme mutave li novinarke
<ivoks> Gradnja ovog megalomanskog objekta počela je 1982. te je relativno dobro napredovala idućih deset godina. Prema nekim je procjenama dovršeno gotovo 50 posto posla kada je 1992. sve stalo.
<ivoks> relativno dobro napredovala?
<ivoks> gradnja bolnice?
<ivoks> nakon 10 godina pol zgrade su napravili. kako je to relativno dobro pobogu i povragu?
<ivoks> pa za 10 godina se tuneli ispod gradova prokopaju, a ne jedna usljiva bolnica
<ivoks> USB-C to HDMI/VGA/Ethernet/USB 3.0
<ivoks> svega ima
<ivoks> jel to samo kod mene ili je je to opcenito problem? notifikacije u androidu mi se stalno mijenjaju
<ivoks> gledam ih i krenem 'svajpnuti' jednu da ju uklonim i...
<ivoks> ...dok stavljam prst na ekran, promijeni se poredak i svajpnem krivu
<ivoks> " Most nije samo novi politički fenomen, on je skandal sa stajališta općeg obrasca uvriježene klijentelističke kulture. Svi su i prije Mosta imali puna usta fraza o borbi protiv kriminala i uhljeba, o vladavini zakona i poštovanju ljudskih prava, o nužnim, ali bolnim strukturnim reformama. Nikoga nije iznenadilo da je Most posegnuo za tom retorikom. No, pravi je skandal izbio kad je vladajuća 
<ivoks> kasta shvatila da Most doista misli to Å¡to govori"
<pkiller> jel netko od ovdje zna nekoga tko radi u croadria hostingu?
<dodobas>  ne znam tko se bavi pranje rublja... zbilja ne znam
<Mmike> SilverSpace: di gledas trening?
<vileni> pa jebemu, stave ldap autorizaciju na http vhost, ali ne na https
<jelly> vileni: https je već siguran!
<jelly> pkiller: da
<pkiller> jelly: kako oni riješavaju spam, malware i te šeme kod hostinga? za joomla i wordpress stranice? Znam da u plus hostingu pomognu naći barem sporne skripte a često i sami "očiste".
<jelly> pkiller: inicijalna instalacija wp, joomle prek panela dobijes zakrpanu verziju, a dalje se moras sam birnuti.  Ako virtualhost spama, blokiraju ti web (chmod 700) ako se spama preko njega, zakrpe moras sam staviti
<pkiller> aha, a kakav pristup ti daju kad blokiraju, preko panela?
<jelly> ssh/ftp/phpmyadmin ti ostaje
<pkiller> ma imam jednog klijenta kojeg su tako blokirali, da ni ssh mi nije dao :)
<pkiller> chdir("/") failed
<jelly> lako je naći payload preko kojeg se direktno spamalo, ali nije problem payload nego neki bagavi plugin ili skin ili stara verzija ili krivi permissioni preko kojih je provaljeno
<pkiller> system error: Permission denied
<jelly> pkiller: PM?
<pkiller> posalji mi nesto jer imam buffera milion pa ne vidim :)
<jelly> sorry, uletila kolegica u ured
<ivoks> bome
<ivoks> trebalo bi istraziti i nekako isforsirati jugo
<ivoks> jer ovo jucer na slanici
<ivoks> mogao si se surfati
<ivoks> nikav takve valove tamo nisam vidio
<Mmike> da, vele ovi lokalci tu da zimi ovak gadno bude
<Mmike> mozda mrvicu gadnije
<ivoks> dubina mora je 15-20cm, a valovi su bili oko metar
<Mmike> al' da u ovo doba godine inace jugo ne dere ovak
<ivoks> vidi ovo
<ivoks> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13434792_1147965581933826_8536677487361219671_n.jpg?oh=2f9801db7c320c1b7a43fcb2421da82c&oe=57C58AAB
<Mmike> kul :)
<ivoks> frend se isao surfat :D
<Mmike> meni inace bura draza tu, jer napravi ostrije valove - valovi od juga su dugacki
<Mmike> a i bura donese lijepo vrijeme
<ivoks> tu kad je bura onda je more mirno
<ivoks> jer je plaza otvorena prema jugu
<ivoks> ali da, bura rascisti sranje
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/jammingadventures
<ivoks> video je tu
<ivoks> ne zna jadan surfat
<ivoks> ali probao je :)
<ivoks> ovi ameri...
<ivoks> 'bok ante, X je. od Y-ovog svekra zena'
<ivoks> a Y mi je direktor
<jelly> jesi siguran da nisu rvati
<Mmike> zaboravim kak je btrfs na default trusty kernelu sjebat
<Mmike> u USA postoji mjesto koje se zove Alpharetta !
<jelly> %$#@ petarde
<obrut> zivcira me to
<jelly> i kad znam da ce pucati, opet me prepadne
<jelly> al dobro, bar idu u drugi krug
<obrut> ne znam jel to dobro... da ne idu, ne bi vise bilo pucnjave :P
<jelly> oops, 2:1
<obrut> hmm, nitko ne puca :P
<jelly> quelle surprise
<jelly> oops, bakljada
<CrazyLemon> idioti..Å¡ta jim je to treba
<CrazyLemon> trebalo*
<jelly> oops, 2:2
<jelly> CrazyLemon: "ajmo sjebat reprezentaciju, onda će SIGURNO Mamić odstupiti iz HNL-a i Dinama!"
<CrazyLemon> jelly zaboli mamića za baklje :D
<jelly> to reci ovim debilima
<jelly> s/reci/objasni/
<CrazyLemon> ko što kažeš..debilima je težko bilo šta objasnit
<obrut> bilo bi bas lijepo da nas zbog toga izbace 
<obrut> pa bi debili od drugih debila mozda dobili po nosu
<obrut> a i bilo bi mira, bez pucnjave i dernjave :)
<obrut> jedina pozitivna stvar prvenstva je sto na cestama nema zive duse :)
<Mmike>  22:12:54 up 4 days, 10:24, 14 users,  load average: 190.61, 189.27, 184.69
<Mmike> bogme mi je spor lapto
<Mmike> p
<obrut> 190 :)
<obrut> koliko coreova imas ? :)
<Mmike> 8
<Mmike> mislim da su me sjebali LXCovi
<Mmike> 20 sam ih pokrenuo
<Mmike> ne kuzim doduse, zasto
<Mmike> nekvi bug :)
<Mmike> i sad ih nemrem pobit
<Mmike> pa jebotei sve
<Vjetar> ivoks: zvala te svekrva šefa? A šef je žena?
<Mmike> btrfs
<Mmike> u tom je bed
<Mmike> ne u lxcu
<Vjetar> O, večer Mmike 
<Vjetar> rndarnda?
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> koristim priliku dok je na terasi fino
<Mmike> al' pocela je vlaga vlazit 
<Mmike> i neke musice lete za popizdit
<Mmike> srecom nema komaraca
<Vjetar> Mmike: jedna riječ - klima
<Mmike> ma ne :)
<Mmike> klima je ok u autu kad ides na put od preko pol sata a vani je tak toplo da nemres prozore imat zatvorenima
<Mmike> pa ak se osh vozit preko 80, moras upalit klimu
<Mmike> iako, prosle godine je tu bilo valjda 37 po danu, 31 po noci, oko 4 ujutro bi palo na 26
<Mmike> e, tad klima dobro dodje :)
<Vjetar> Čuj, kak tebi paše Mmike 
<Vjetar> Ja sam doma pod klimom jer bi crko u ovim limenkama inače
<Vjetar> Kad si natrag u ZG Mmike ? Skužio sam danas da Zdravljak Zapruđe više nema "pločica" chevose
<Vjetar> a i lova neka je kapnula, pa da se pogostimo kad se vratiš
<in1t3r> vece
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-18
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<obrut> demit, prevelik mi je puls za jutro... oko 60 :P
<Vlado9A> mozda imas tjeskobu :D
<Hrki> http://www.moj-posao.net/Vijest/76021/Poslodavci-ce-morati-bolje-placati-radnike/2/
<Vlado9A> zvuči primamljivo :)
<Hrki> ono, konacno su skuzili da je ona mjera od 1600 kn kurcina :D
<Hrki> pa to su mogli odma mene pitat
<Hrki> jer ako ti treba radnik ces ga uzet, ako ti netreba neces i bok...
<Vlado9A> znam bar jednog poslodavca koji bu radije zatvoril firmu nego bolje platil svoje radnike
<sillyslux> 24h LeMans WarmUp sad na Eurosport
<sillyslux> Auta su puno ljepsa nego F1
<VjetarSaSunca> Auta
<VjetarSaSunca> po tko zna koji puta, auto nije imenica srednjeg roda
<sillyslux> auti
<sillyslux> r18
<sillyslux> yay
<sillyslux> nocas disk kocnice svitlu
<VjetarSaSunca> oj HRTi tko te složi u Silvelightu!
<Vlado9A> jedan bi moj sused na to rekao samo "a kaj moreš" :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Ma znam, ali html5 je tu već dugo
<Hrki> VjetarSaSunca: bile su i stranice od zdravstvenog isto u tom kurcu :D
<Hrki> kaj to je opet neki mikrosoftov pokusaj da uzme dio kolaca ?
<VjetarSaSunca> Hrki: ma nema to veze s m$om. Već sa kriminalom u javnoj nabavi
<Hrki> ma znam
<Hrki> nego me zanima opcetino kaj taj sliverlight
<Hrki> i zakaj postoji
<Hrki> kaj orjunasi su jucer nerede delali
<Hrki> majke ti kak je ova kolinda blesava :D
<Hrki> a lepo je rekao onaj saborski zastupnik da su zene samo za madrac XD
<jelly> sexizam!!1
<SilverSpace> o da
<SilverSpace> uopce mi se ne svida ova staza 
<SilverSpace> gratske staze su lose 
<SilverSpace> ke
<sillyslux> keanu reeves, brad pitt, jackie chane, jason statham,... svi u le mansu
<Hrki> kaj remake se radi ?
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=lemans&src=typd
<sillyslux> vozaju se do sutra u 3
<obrut> ak nekom treba grijalica nek me pozove doma... nabijem ih na prognozu, kao vecinom oblacno, cijeli dan faking sunce picilo, opet sam zagorio ko prase na raznju
<Hrki> obrut: kod mene je 18C 
<sillyslux> brr 26.5°C
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-19
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> kisa
<jelly> već je prošla
<VjetarSaSunca> jutro
<SilverSpace> jelly: jos pada u Dubravi
<obrut> SilverSpace: jel se djiras sto s bajkom tam oko Cucerja po onim brdascima ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: nista ove godine
<SilverSpace> stalno sam po bolnicama
<obrut> pa sta ti je ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: ma secer me jebe
<SilverSpace> pa me sad salju na sve moguce kontrole
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos malo #F1
<Mmike> SilverSpace: vec sam spreman
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: kaj je zdravljak zaprudje?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: narodno rečeno u ovom kvartu "Burek"
<VjetarSaSunca> Za vas ostale "Zimski vrt" ili kak ga već zovu :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Milsim da je trenutni službeni naziv Forino
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> najgoroe mi je
<Mmike> 2 minute do starta
<Mmike> a mene frce kakica :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: https://www.google.de/maps/place/FORINO+-+ZAPRU%C4%90E/@45.7799021,15.9933201,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x4765d60cf43db46b:0xf20b2f17bccce0d!8m2!3d45.7799021!4d15.9955088
<Mmike> kak je ovaj vec 4ti, kak!?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: nisam bio tamo
<Mmike> SilverSpace: dosadnjikava utrka
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma tak tak slozio bi se dosadna je bila
<SilverSpace> sve te gratske utrke kurcu ne vrijede
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/sincic-i-pernar-smijenjeni-zivi-zid-izabrao-novo-vodstvo-1093376
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Kad budeš u blizini pozivam te na degustaciju
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-12
<pav> jutar
<ivoks> dakle, jedan mi klijent poslao svoj laptop
<ivoks> da na njemu radim; ne vjeruju tudjim strojevima, pa ce ti poslati prek cijelog svijeta laptop
<ivoks> morao sam birati izmedju windows i macos
<ivoks> sad mi je zao sto nisam uzeo windows
<Mmike> koreanac i japanac pricaju engleski
<Mmike> medjusobno
<Mmike> fun 
<ivoks> pa da
<obrut> Mmike: na kojem bi trebali, esperantu ? :)
<ivoks> ja nekad sa slovencima pricam na engleskom
<obrut> ja isto :)
<obrut> krenemo prvo na slovensko-hrvatskom pa kad onda skuzimo da ne kontamo sve bas 100%, predjemo na engleski :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine
<hbogner> sta ste rekli kad su burgeri? 21.6.?
<Mmike> obrut: tesko ih je slusat :)
<Mmike> hbogner: moze!
<hbogner> Mmike, pitam jer ste nekidan nesto li sam bio za drugim kompom i nemam ovdje history
<hbogner> *li=dogovarali
<Mmike> hbogner: kak nemas history?
<Mmike> aha, irc, ne telegram
<Mmike> na telegramu sm dogovarali, ne?
<hbogner> Mmike, drugi komp, drugi irclog
<hbogner> vidi stvarno, blesav sam
<vileni> Mmike: valjda 14
<vileni> kakav sad 21
<vileni> tko ce cekati do tada
<Mmike> vileni: ne, 21.
<Mmike> nemrem 14 :D
<vileni> ne, ne slazem se
<vileni> ja cu biti gladan do 21.
<Mmike> pa jedi ti karfiola i kelja do onda :D
<vileni> fuj to
<vileni> to lidija jede
<vileni> cvjetacu i slicno
<Mmike> karfiol je cvjetacat
<Mmike> to je ok
<Mmike> al' mora bit sirovo :D
<vileni> eto koliko znam o tome
<vileni> salata je ono cime dekoriras meso!
<Mmike> salata je ono sto jedes uz meso da mosh normalno srat :
<Mmike> ja volim kupus salatu
<Mmike> to mi je najdraze
<vileni> coleslaw
<vileni> u rnb
<vileni> uz ekstra ljuta rebarca
<Mmike> nema tog
<Mmike> tamo dobijes onu "salatu"
<Mmike> chery rajcica i rikola
<Mmike> ili kaj vec
<Mmike> al to je ono, sam da lijepo izgleda uz rebrica
<vileni> ma kako ne
<vileni> pa narucis
<Mmike> e a rebrica su na moru, rnb ne radi :(
<vileni> coleslaw salata 12kn
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> nije mi to nikad palo na pamet :D :D
<vileni> ja nemogu pojesti ova ljuca rebrica bez toga :)
<Mmike> joj, meni naprave exstra ljuta
<Mmike> popularno zvana '5ica' :)
<Mmike> zaboravio sam ljute zacine doma, kupio tu jucer tabasco
<Mmike> bljak
<pav> Pih jutro... [10:57:26] <BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine
<pav> jutro je bilo u 5:30 :D
<pav> Mmike: kakvo je vrijeme dolje?
<Mmike> pav: odlicno, postaje sve toplije
<Mmike> sad su i turisti lagano poceli nadirat 
<Mmike> al' ono, bili na plazama prosli tjedan - SAMI
<Mmike> cak je i more ok za kuhanje
<Mmike> erm, kupanje
<Mmike> wow, 28 je tu, opce se ne kuzi :)
<hbogner> Mmike, di si ti to? koji kontinent?
<Mmike> hbogner: Europa. 
<hbogner> Mmike, koja drzava?
<Mmike> hbogner: hrvatska, jeboga :)
<pav> LOL
<Mmike> hbogner: https://goo.gl/K7JnaM
<hbogner> i kak onda nemres u srijedu na klopu? sjednes ujutro u auto, pa na trajekt. pa autoput do zg i poslje rucka nazad
<hbogner> ili to nas zoves da dodjemo do tebe na klopu?
<hbogner> cocktail bar mojito? ili konoba arsenal?
<Mmike> nit jedno
<Mmike> pizzeria pape
<Mmike> to mi je od rodijaka pa tu sjedim i pijuckam kokakole s kavama ili gemistece u predvecerje
<Mmike> a i fakat imaju dobru pizzu
<hbogner> onda si nam doa krivui lokaciju
<vileni> wtf, meni jednu kolegicu sa fera pokazuje na toj lokaciji
<vileni> i jos neke random kontakte
<Mmike> hbogner: nisam, to je tu sve jedno pored drugog
<Mmike> vileni: kakse zove?
<hbogner> vileni, poslaji Mmike i sliku da zna prepoznat
<Mmike> ::P
<vileni> ma mora biti neki bug to
<vileni> super izgleda jelsa kad nema turista
<vileni> kao i svako takvo mjesto zapravo
<jelly> osim zimi, kad je mrtvo
<Mmike> zimi je super kad bura prodere
<Mmike> ili jugo, jos gore :)
<vileni> meni je grozno kako god
<vileni> samo je manje grozno kad vidim ukupno 5 turista dnevno
<vileni> bio kolega u americi, donio aspirin od tamo
<vileni> kao manje pakovanje, 500 tableta
<Mmike> lol :D
<ivoks> ako je heat - hit
<ivoks> zasto se heather ne cita kao hiter?
<ivoks> nego se cita heder
<ivoks> taj engleski... svasta
<Mmike> heater ne heather
<Mmike> header je 'heder' (zaglavlje)
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> ako se dva 'o' citaju 'u' zakaj se onda citaju 'o': 'door' i 'room'
<Mmike> :D
<sillyslux> to kao đins i đens i vepon i vipon
<Mmike> odgovor je zato kaj je moderan engleski nastao iz staroengleskog, keltskog i jos nekog
<Mmike> di je svaki imao svoja pravila koja su maltene copy-pasteana
<jelly> come hither
<ivoks> hah, super komentar koji sam cuo danas
<Mmike> daklem, imam 3 mongod servera, u replikaciji
<Mmike> dva secondaryja, jedan master
<Mmike> frisko syncani i sve to, isti dataset
<Mmike> jedan ima datadir 6.1 GB, ostala dva imaju 5GB
<Mmike> kad pogledam velicine po kolekcijama za sve baze na sva tri servera, u kilobajt isto :)
<Mmike> CRAPDB
<pav> Mmike: filesystemi?
<sillyslux> https://qz.com/1002655/the-company-behind-wordpress-is-closing-its-gorgeous-san-francisco-office-because-its-employees-never-show-up/
<jelly> Mmike: in other news, jedan bivsi kolega jos nije nasao nikoga da mu slozi backup za terabajtni mongo, mejlao me pred 3 mjeseca jesam li zainteresiran
<ivoks> kako britanci prolaze kroz vrata?
<ivoks> nikako. amerikanci prodju dok britanci medju sobom polemiziraju 'after you', 'no, after you', 'i insist, after you'
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-13
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvpXRRbGooA # ovo je taman za Mmiketa zavrtit' :) 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Super Oldies Of The 60's - Greatest Hits 60s ( Unforgettable 60s ) :: Duration: 01:48:21 :: Views: 49,660 uploaded by Music Home :: 641 likes :: 41 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> BotaniCar: nadje se dobrih stvari :) budem bas napreskokce posluso ono sto valja :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar++ :D
<obrut> jel koristite koji od glazbenih servisa ? deezer, spotify, stovec ?
<BotaniCar> Pokusao sam, uvijek se sve svede na to da zavrsim na youtubeu i pustim prvu pjesnu, a dalje me on naviga. 
<obrut> meni je deezer skroz ok... nadje se i jebenih playlisti
<obrut> pa obicno iz takvih slazem svoje... a njegovi flowovi znaju jebeno zabrijat :) kao pustice stvari po mom ukusu... i krene sve ok, prvo s Yusufom Islamom :) sabbatnih, purpleovci, doorsi, ... onda malo zabrije i pusti aerosmith, al ajd, oprosticu mu, preskocim... onda ugodno iznenadjenje "Pristao sam bicu sve sto hoce" od Dugmeta, reko cool, nisam ocekivo, opet neka strana rokerice i onda odjednom bam, Severina ! pa reko nabijem 
<BotaniCar> Suglasan :) 
<pav> jutar
<pav> ja taj deezeer nisam shvatio :)
<pav> pre star sam izgleda
<obrut> pav: pa nemas sta shvatit, odes u search, potrazis bend, kliknes na album i slusas :)
<obrut> ili ak ne znas sto bi, odaberes zanr, a on sam pusta :)
<pav> obrut: streamning? ne traži pare ?
<obrut> streaming... trazi pare :)
<pav> je, još je samo prva kava u meni pa se pletu prsti
<obrut> iako, mozes i offline skinut i slusat
<pav> kakve crne pare?
<pav> Znam da me nešto odbilo :D
<obrut> nemam pojma koliko para jer mi to jos uvijek ide na racun bivse kompanije :)
<obrut> bili su dobri i nisu mi ukinuli uslugu (oni su jedan od partnera)
<pav> ekhm, to možda nije bilo dobro reći na kanalu koji ima public logove obrut :->
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLYAK1_r0Zg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Statler and Waldorf Turn on their Computer :: Duration: 00:53 :: Views: 306,143 uploaded by MuppetMusings :: 1,197 likes :: 19 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<pav> uglavnom.... deezer, pare GOTO Youtube
<obrut> jao, jao, evo vrhovni direktor stalno gugla logove sa irca u potrazi za tim sta pisu bivsi zaposlenici :)
<pav> ;-P
<BotaniCar> obrut: nekako se istakni da te skuzi, mozda dobijes dio otpremnine u deezer pretplatama :) 
<pav> čak sam nabavio youtube plugin za AIMP
<BotaniCar> Sjedi plavuša u tramvaju, priđe joj bakica pa je upita:
<BotaniCar> - "Djevojčice,jel' bismo se mogle mi zamijeniti?!"
<BotaniCar> - "Å ta, ja da budem baba!?"
<pav> predobar je taj AIMP, kome god WinAmpašu sam to pokazao, odmah je bio prebjeg
<pav> http://www.aimp.ru/
<obrut> winamp ? jel ima na ovom kanalu itko tko je na linuxu ? :P
<pav> ajde obrut 
<pav> jel ima itko na ovome kanalu tko je isključivo na linuxu :P
<obrut> ja na niti jednom privatnom racunalu nemam instalirane windowse
<obrut> cak vise niti u virtualkama
<BotaniCar> kak mislis da nemas winamp u wineu ? :) 
<obrut> wine nisam upogonio otkako sam zadnji put isao pokrenut morrowind :)
<pav> ha, stavi Radeon RX-580 u privatnu mašinu pa instaliraj linux
<pav> to je pravi sex
<obrut> pa sta ce mi RX-580 :)
<pav> been there, done that, Debian ne zna Å¡to bi s time
<pav> obrut: ne znam što će tebi, znam što će meni :P
<pav> obrut: a vjerujem da bi bi BotaniCar imao koju prispodobu  o tome :P
<obrut> meni su ove onboard graficke sasma ok :) rade mahjongg, xhextris, gnome-mines, cak i onaj tux carting :)
<obrut> ih, evo mi jubito u pol pjesme ubacio reklamu :P
<obrut> mislim da cu se drzat deezera :)
<BotaniCar> Reklame na youbitou sam vec zaboravio ! :) 
<pav> obrut: skužio je ytbe da plaćaš deezer pa te testira bi li im platio pretplatu za stream bez reklama :P
<pav> ja reklamu na youtube vidim samo kad ga gledam na TVu
<pav> kako sam ulogiran uvijek kad sam na ytbe, valjda su shvatili da prebacim kad krene reklama :P
<pav> Dobar je ovaj Damian Marley
<pav> https://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/international-axe-throwing-day/
<rut> di ste tutaci 
<BotaniCar> woah ! Bacanje sekirancije :) 
<obrut> demit, skuzio sam da sam zaboravio nesto na jednom racunu i uskratio si 560 kuna :P
<obrut> Mmike: ti si isto entrepreneur, do koje ono cifre godisnjih prihoda nema brige oko cega vec sto vec :)
<Mmike> obrut: ha? :D
<Mmike> to k'o da ja tebe pitam: e, kad instaliram freebsd u kojem trenutku imam brigu s cim vec imam brigu? :D
<obrut> ak imas doo, do neke cifre godisnjih prihoda je nesto, ako predjes tu granicu, nesto drugo, sto god vec.. jel znas koja je to cifra ?
<Mmike> ne, ak imas doo placas porez na dobit 
<Mmike> jesi u PDVu?
<obrut> nemam pojma :)
<obrut> ja sam ko telac, imam ekipu koja mi vodi sve, ja samo saljem papire :)
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> pa srca ti
<Mmike> ti si odgovoran, jeboga :)
<Mmike> tko je direktor?
<obrut> ma jesam, u sutavu PDV-a sam :)
<Mmike> onda nemas kaj
<Mmike> placas porez na dobit
<Mmike> 20%
<Mmike> nema granice
<obrut> sto nije od ove godine manji porez na dobit ? :)
<Mmike> u biti je
<Mmike> 18% :)
<Mmike> obrut: iako, ako su ti prihodi do cca 200k kuna godisnje, vise ti se isplati imati obrt i prijaviti placanje poreza na dohodak pausalom
<Mmike> dodue, nemas PDV prebijanja, al' ak' nemas proizvodnju ili tak nesh, to ti nije bed
<Mmike> obrut: krivo ti pricam - 12% ako su prihodi do 3M kuna, 18% ako su preko 3M kuna
<obrut> al negdje sam jednom naletio na taj neki limit... mislim da je 230000 kn da li si u sustavu pdv-a ili ne (to jesam pa nemam brige), ima neki drugi 800000 da li moras mjesecno ili kvartalno sto vec s pdv-om, ali ima i to nesto trece, ali ne mogu sad dokucit sto...
<obrut> aha... mozda je to s 3 milje kuna...
<obrut> mozda je i nesto cetvrto...
<Mmike> obrut: nema veze to
<Mmike> ovo s 3M kuna je nova fora
<Mmike> kad si u porezu na dobit, u porezu si na dobit, nema limita vise
<pav> obrut: pitaj knjigovođu
<pav> s PDVom nije lako kako izgleda
<pav> ako posluješ s EU onda moraš mjesečno
<pav> s time da se za d.o.o. s godišnjim prometom do 2.5Mil kn pdv plaća po naplaćenom, za veći promet po izdanom računu
<Mmike> Managiranje gnupg kljuceva je pain in the fucking ass
<BotaniCar> Sve dok ne prihvatis da je guzica izlazni otvor :P
<Mmike> kad smo vec kod toga
<Mmike> zakaj ja nemam 'pride' gumbek na facebooku
<BotaniCar> Ponosni gumbek ? Nemam ni ja :( 
<Mmike> gpg: Good signature from "Mario Splivalo <mario.splivalo@canonical.com>"
<Mmike> fala dreku
<BotaniCar> Dam ti 4 dana prije nego se nekaj sjebe :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nece, nece :)
<Mmike> za mjesec i pol bude :D
<BotaniCar> :) al fkat, s tim potpisnim pizdarijama obrazac uvijek bude da na administraciju trosim vise vremena nego na koristenje :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: Nasao sam Vasu na Facebooku, slucajno - gledao sam nekog komada, i on u komentarima. Cackam dalje, i potvrda je dosla u obliku njegove objave na kojoj linka onaj svoj weebly sajt 
<obrut> hehe :)
<obrut> jebemu, sacem morat otvorit i fejsbuk profil da ga frendam
<BotaniCar> Hahahahaha, Slovenija ti loshe cini :) 
<obrut> gledam dokumentaciju nekog Indijca (ili Indijke)... ubija macke sve u 16 ...
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Javili mi se mailom iz firme "Vutra" :) Adresirani na "Villa Sativa" :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://shop.pimoroni.com/collections/raspberry-pi/products/zero-stem-usb-otg-connector
<SilverSpace> fora
<obrut> BotaniCar: kazes, skuzili su te :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: prepoznali su strucnjaka, mislis ? Ta, traze ekspertizu oko logistike :)
<BotaniCar> OK, javila se i koka koja ne zna kako se njen OPG zove .. :) 
<obrut> hehe :)
<BotaniCar> S njom se mozes poistovjetiti, ha ? I ona je "samo direktor" :)
<obrut> ono kad se zbog spleta okolnosti sa laptopa u stanu na drugi komp na stanu moras spojit preko VPS-a u Njemackoj, ne ide direktno :P
<pav> wb gizmo
<pav> i dobro ti jutro :)
<Mmike> totalno sam si ivoks
<Mmike> radim s plaze :D
<ivoks> samo ti sanjaj
<ivoks> samo je jedan ivoks :)
<ivoks> ja sad vise ne radim na plazi
<ivoks> drugi rade za mene ;)
<Mmike> sad kad si to tak reko
<Mmike> imas pravo, samo jedan je ivoks
<Mmike> ja sam:
<Mmike>   1) na boljem otoku (Hvar vs Murter)
<Mmike>   2) puno vise sexy
<ivoks> slazem se, vise si sexy
<ivoks> ali Hvar je kanta :)
<obrut> ak se Murter uopce moze nazvat otokom :P
<Mmike> Ak je Manhattan otok, i Murter je otok
<obrut> jebes otok na koji mozes zalutat autom :)
<obrut> ko neki lik i ja, stopirao ja do Slunja, frajer kaze da ide u Sibenik, reko ja njemu, mogo bi ja onda do Vodica :)
<obrut> tip imo neke travurine, ubili se ko majke putem, vozimo se mi, pao mrak, kad ono more s lijeve strane, more s desne strane, reko jebote, gdje smo...
<obrut> kad ono Murter :)
<Mmike> rotfl :D :D :D
<pav> kmek
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-14
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski ! 
<rut> jutro 
<jelly> putar
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 66°F / 19°C; Humidity: 60%; Conditions: Scattered clouds; Wind: North, 12mph / 19kph; Updated: 18 mins, 8 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 80°F / 27°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 85°F / 29°C; Low of 62°F / 17°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly (1 more message)
<rut> .weather zagreb
<datase> rut: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 80°F / 27°C; Humidity: 43%; Conditions: Scattered clouds; Wind: Nne, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 10 hrs, 48 mins, 13 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 83°F / 28°C; Low of 58°F / 14°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<Mmike> lol@mamic
<Mmike> pa lik k'o da je u pjescaniku :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CI-0E_jses
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Glenn Miller - In The Mood [HQ] :: Duration: 03:36 :: Views: 8,622,783 uploaded by symir547 :: 50,656 likes :: 760 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> Hahahaha@obrut
<BotaniCar> http://seclists.org/nmap-announce/2017/3 # no'i nmap
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dobar!
<BotaniCar> Opet sam drzao predavanje o necem sto povrsno poznajem .. 
<BotaniCar> Sto nije zalosno iz ocitog razloga, vec zato kj sam predavao nekaj kaj je bread-and-butter svim ostalima, a ispao sam kompetentniji od njih :(
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koliko si ti rekao da ti windows update na 7ici traje ? Sad me zapao neki laptop s tim i ne znam hoce li svrsiti prije nego idem doma :)
<vileni> hoce, prije nego sto ides doma u petak
<Mmike> 2-3 dana :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: meni traje oko 5 minuta
<jelly> na 32bitnoj virtualki
<BotaniCar> jelly: p'kak ? :) 
<BotaniCar> lokalni WSUS ? 
<jelly> i prek njega i sa interneta
<BotaniCar> Gawd damn! Ljubomorim 
<jelly> obicno uzmem sa interneta jer neki put windows admin zaboravi nesto stavit u wsus
<jelly> odn. on to zove sccm
<BotaniCar> i ima pravo :)
<jelly> meni to sve spanska sela
<BotaniCar> Nisam nikad bio u Spanjolskoj, ni na selu :(
<vileni> i dalje je to wsus, samo ga kontrolira kroz sccm
<jelly> idem bas probat, prosao je drugi utorak je li?!?
<vileni> koliko se sjecam iz svojih win admin dana
<BotaniCar> :D
<vileni> dark ages
<BotaniCar> Moram napomenuti da ovaj laptop nije upaljen od 2013 godine
<BotaniCar> Malo ce potrajati
<BotaniCar> 3x je updateao update client do sad :)
<vileni> to ce biti tipa 150 apdejdta
<jelly> evo, kliknuo chek updates online sad u 13:30 pa cemo vidit
<vileni> jel ima ssd barem? :)
<BotaniCar> Hahahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> AAAAAAAAAAAAhahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> Ima atom procesor @1,3G da pomogne :)
<jelly> sramota neimat ssd u laptopu koji netko actually koristi na dnevnoj bazi
<BotaniCar> Ne koristi od 2013 
<vileni> atom @1.3ghz i win7 neapdejtan 4 godine
<jelly> ah
<vileni> jel naplacujes po satu barem? :D
<jelly> uh
<BotaniCar> Izvadio sam ga iz furde jer je najmanji (Aspire One) , a ja idem na more i kaci me dezurstvo. 
<jelly> evo, check je prosao, sad apply
<Mmike> jelly: win7?
<jelly> da, 13 important updates
<BotaniCar> Pa sam si isao bar windowse azurirati i provjeriti dal mi VPN klijent radi :) VPN radi, ali win update se oteo kontroli
<Mmike> nemoguce :)
<Mmike> mislim, nemam vise win7 nigdje
<jelly> 220MB
<Mmike> al' di sam imao, samo 'checking for updates' traje sat-dva
<jelly> downloada
<vileni> BotaniCar: jel barem 32bit
<vileni> jer ionako nemas vise od 2gb rama
<BotaniCar> vileni: kakav drugi :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: tocno 2GB :) 
<BotaniCar> Mislio sam prvo tutnut 10ku gore , da se ni ne zajebavam s 7icom, ali nece na taj hardver :)
<jelly> imam 3.2GB RAMa u virtualki, jer je toliko limit za 32bit windowse
<jelly> sporo se downloadaju
<jelly> eto ga, znaci check updates 13:28-13:30, download 13:33-13:37, sad instalira
<jelly> nije bas 5 minuta
<jelly> plus, to izgleda krpa i ofis
<BotaniCar> 124+42 nadogradnje, ukupno 1,3G :) 
<BotaniCar> Sken je trajao cca 25 minut
<BotaniCar> a instlacija .. vidjet' cemo 
<obrut> jel tko vrti RHEL gdje ?
<BotaniCar> Da imam para za licence, imao bi windowse :) 
<BotaniCar> centos majka ! 
<obrut> dali su mi sad pristup na dva rhela da instaliram i slozim nesto, nemaju slozen ni subscription niti ikakav repo
<BotaniCar> Aha, to, imas clanke od 2 reda za to u RH KB-ima 
<obrut> ne znam uopce sto bi im rekao na to
<BotaniCar> Da ces dodatno naplatiti setup ! 
<obrut> jel RH uopce daje ikakav pristup na repoe bez pretplate ?
<BotaniCar> Ne. 
<jelly> 13:37-13:50 zavrsila instalacija, znaci sve skup 25 minuta
<BotaniCar> jelly: nesto imate izvanredno poslozeno :) Ne znam kaj drugo reci 
<obrut> ja sam se nesto sitno zabavljao s RHEL-om, al sam odmah otvorio account i uzeo developerski subscription ...
<jelly> al... nis nije poslozeno, to je bio normalan apdejt sa interneta, tj. sa windows update 
<jelly> mozda jednostavno nema puno drivera ni ms softvera nistalirano.  vmware hardver, word, excel, outlook, lync, to je cca to
<jelly> ionako se moram preselit na win10 64bit
<jelly> i rebootano
<jelly> <3 virtualizaciju
<obrut> ja fakat ne kuzim distribucije u kojima telnet klijent nije po defaultu instaliran
<vileni> obrut: jel centos
<jelly> kaj ce ti, imas nc
<obrut> vidi vraga, nc dolazi na RHEL-u po defaultu :)
<BotaniCar> xexe
<obrut> e pa to nisam ocekivo :) inace nc rulez :)
<vileni> a redhat, isto sranje :)
<obrut> nevolem red hat, al jebiga, ak korisnik oce, sta da mu radim :P moje je da instaliram i skonfam softver... a nekad ni to nije lako :P
<BotaniCar> volio ne volio, nitko ne koristi arch za posao :) 
<obrut> pih, ne bi ga ni doma koristio :P
<sillyslux> oha, samo sta jos nisam prvi put instalira arch... ali nevalja?
<sillyslux> to je rolling release jel?
<obrut> ja ne vjerujem distribuciji ciji paketni manager se zove po stvoru koji jede tockice :)
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: ja jednako omalovazavam sve sto nije windows 10 ili redhat, ne obracaj paznju na mene 
<sillyslux> win10 i rh, kakva je to kombinacija, kak mozes zivjeti sa sebom?
<obrut> sillyslux: to se i ja pitam, iako, uz dobru drogu, vjerojatno se moze prezivjet
<BotaniCar> Imam bolju placu od 80% kolega , ujutro se s zadovoljstvom pogledam u ogledalu i objesenjacki si namignem :)
<sillyslux> pa... ljudi svasta rade za pare...
<BotaniCar> Da, pre ruzan sam za elitnu prostituciju, pa krparim s windowsima i redhetom :)
<obrut> ja ne znam koliko bi moro bit gladan i beskucan da bi radio ko windows admin :P
<sillyslux> ja prvi :(
<obrut> ajd, red hat bi prezivio, ionako bi netko drugi placo licence :) al windowse...
<sillyslux> heh al windows nikad necu lol
<BotaniCar> obrut: sto se ljepote tice, osim ako si se obrijao, vec mozes poceti pripremati certifikaciju :) A drzava ce te obeskuciti k'o i mene s ovim porezom :)
<sillyslux> zapravo... pita me prijatelj, powershell skripta, ups, automatski shutdown... ja mu napravio... to je bilo sve s windowsom u proteklih 15 godina
<obrut> btw. obeco sam si danas da cu radit sam 8h... bas me zanima hocu li uspjeti
<BotaniCar> Ja si to obecavam svako jutro, na kraju efektivno radim 4h :) 
<BotaniCar> Sastanci .. 
<obrut> dobro sad efektivno, ja danas nisam nist efektivno radio, piso upute kako se spojiti na tudji lab, suportao kolegu kod neke instalacije, a od podneva do sad se jebem s tim nekim labom u koji treba nesto instalirat, nist ne radi, nemaju subscription, ne radi im izlaz na internet, kao ima proxy al ne radi ni on... ne znam kak uopce misle da cemo im ista instalirat...  a sve hoce sad, odmah
<BotaniCar> *prekjucer
<obrut> a sto je najgore, ne mogu imat pristup u lab i komunicirat s njima u isto vrijeme :) nego moram jedno pa drugo
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahahaha
<obrut> a za konekciju u lab moram - promijenti AP, dici vpn, ulogirat se u jedan web sajt, ulogirat u drugi web sajt i tek onda me firewall propusti da mogu napravit ssh na server, sto je super jer do jucer nismo mogli ssh-om nego samo na ilo konzolu :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.jwiltshire.org.uk/content/2015/04/24/what-to-expect-on-jessie-release-day/ # sace ovo sve nanovo, tocka 2 u  drugj skupini me nasmijala
<BotaniCar> Nego, jel organitira tko u RH debian relase party ? 
<BotaniCar> *organizira
<sillyslux> ohh "We plan to release on 2017-06-17"
<sillyslux> haha release party tokio naplaca ulaz
<sillyslux> 120 Kuna
<BotaniCar> Zasto ne ? Ako cu upoznati superkul ekipu i imaju otvoren sank, woohoo :) 
<sillyslux> pa mozda triba platit prostor
<BotaniCar> Velim,ako se ne bunim za kotizacije na seminarima ili ulaznice u klubove, ne bi se bunio ni za ovo 
 * jelly nasao zrtv^H^H^H^Hinternog korisnika za testiranje, veli da mu mariadb 10.1 i debian 9 radi super
<BotaniCar> jelly ja ne razumijem. Jednom si rekao da si nevjest s zenama, a s druge strane nekom si sposoban uvaliti MariaDB :) S takvim spreherskim talentom imas koju hoces :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: mozda je taj netko bio naivac i mislio da je mariadb neka zgodna zenska
<BotaniCar> ^^^^^^
<BotaniCar> Dada , tip gugla i misli si da je DB country code :) "mozda je mislio na MariaSP" :) 
<sillyslux> hmpf, nijeli to replacement za mysql?
<sillyslux> sta je mariadb?
<sillyslux> idem guglat
<sillyslux> dobro, je... now what's wrong with mariadb??
<obrut> dok ja na ovom jednom projektu slazem neki cisco softver, druga ekipa slaze MongoDB :) upravo je dosla poruka da nebre slozit replikaciju :)
<obrut> a ja bi uvijek radije Mariju nego Monga :)
<BotaniCar> Hahahahaha , da da da 
<sillyslux> nijeli maria relational a mongo key/value?
<obrut> sillyslux: mongo je document oriented...
<sillyslux> evo vidim... whatever this means...
<obrut> sto znaci da nema neku fiksnu strukturu
<sillyslux> aww kak je to napredovalo u zadnjih godina
<sillyslux> ima sto naucit
<obrut> ima previse toga za naucit, treba se nazalost fokusira
<obrut> t
<sillyslux> da, fokusiram na sve drugo
<jelly> jedino sto i dalje ima sysvinit a ne systemd
<jelly> oh well
<jelly> wfm
<obrut> taman kad sam cvrsto odlucio ne radit vise od 8h danas i s gustom sjest na bajk, radarska snimka mi upropastila veselje :P
<jelly> kolega veli da aplikacija veli da vise nece biti kise (u zg)?
<sillyslux> slikali te s biciklom?
<obrut> jelly: mozda i nece... http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_animacija.html
<jelly> al koliko ti km prodjes, vjerojatno gledas prognozu za gorski kotar...
<obrut> danas sam se mislio vrzmat po kvartu, 2x sljeme...
<jelly> idi onda
<jelly> ak pokisnes, duzan sam ti pivu? ;-)
<jelly> ak ne, onda ti meni
<jelly> lako se kockat s tudjim zdravljem..
<obrut> :) prozori mi gledaju prema zapadu i nije bas neka obecavajuca slika :
<obrut> )
<obrut> Obi-U-Konobi: jes ti ikad izasao iz te konobe ? :)
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ne, konoba je zivot moj.
<Mmike> Obi-U-Konobi ooooo :D
<Obi-U-Konobi> Hm. Mozda ne bilo okej i ako postanem Obi-Van-Konobe.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: gle ga :D
<Obi-U-Konobi> Bok, Mmike.
 * Obi-U-Konobi pozira.
<obrut> ja imam blagi feeling da osoba koja je pripremila servere sa RHEL-om nije bas svjesna da je RHEL komercijalna distra :P
<Obi-U-Konobi> A onda bi me mogli kickati s komentarom 'Obi, Van!'
<obrut> nego, reci ti nama sta ima za jest u konobi... malo sam gladusan
<Obi-U-Konobi> Danas je gablec burrito.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Pravo hrvatsko narodno jelo.
<obrut> tradicoinalna konobska hrana :)
<Obi-U-Konobi> Kakopace.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Volio bih da na poslu radim u Linuxu, ali sysadmini forsiraju Windowse radi jednostavnosti administracije.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Al zato sam barem sad na Linux Mintu, od doma.
<Mmike> dobro, jesam ja lud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24857319/
<Mmike> obrut: ^^
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> skip-name-resolve sjebe to
<ivoks> a jebte
<ivoks> nisam se cijepio protiv zute groznice
<jelly> mi smo rucali: letece punjene paprike (puretina umjesto pravog mesa), istarsku manestru, grah s kobasom -- to su pravi gableci
<jelly> 28-35kn
<jelly> a vegetarijanac je jeo pohani karfiol
<obrut> Mmike: zanimljivo :) inace, nisam nikad tak postavljo pass, ja uvijek zdravoseljacki update user set... :)
<obrut> jelly: znaci, ak nisam pokiso, ja kao tebi placam pivu ? :P
<obrut> gore je fino ugodno, malo sparno, al sasma ok
<jelly> da!
<obrut> dobro si ti to smislio :)
<obrut> kad cemo ?
<vileni> Mmike: imao sam i ja ovo sa skip-name-resolve jednom :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-15
<MmikeM> Makem Bakem Takem
<MmikeM> Mmike: test ping 1234
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> obrut: https://mobile.twitter.com/YoufeckingIdiot/status/874517377895075841/video/1
<obrut> hehe :) budale :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: :)
<vileni> ajmo jos malo o mysql posto je neradni dan!
<vileni> event scheduler i replikacija
<obrut> vileni: kak mislis  neradni ? :P to samo za vas ustase :)
<vileni> obrut: kako god, mysql je tema tu :D
<obrut> za nas Slovence je normalni radni dan :)
<vileni> pa vidis da je i meni
<vileni> umjesto da se djetetom bavim ja tu razmisljam o mysql
<obrut> nisam taj event scheduler nikad koristio
<vileni> pa nisam ni ja, ne zelim ni sad nego klijent zeli
<vileni> i koliko sam citao event se ne replicira, nego samo njegovi rezultati
<obrut> cak i kad je trebalo na bazi pokrenut neku obradu, radi je to cron :)
<vileni> ako je statement
<vileni> tj, on bi trebao skuziti da je onaj drugi slave
<vileni> i tamo ga disejblat
<vileni> ali sta kad su u master master oba slave
<vileni> valjda zna nekako da je taj master na kojem je kreiran event trenutacni aktivni master
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj u slo nije neradni dan?
<obrut> SilverSpace: nazalost,  ne
<Mmike> vileni: ne koristi event scheduler i budi sretan
<Mmike> a klijentu objasni da je to lose
<obrut> fakat ne kuzim ovu ekipu, za softver koji radi ok na 4 core cpu, 32 GB RAM, ovi dediciraju server koji ima 4 cpu-a s po 14 coreova i 192 GB RAM... a stvar vrtim doma u bijednim virtualkama
<obrut> i jost na RHEL koji se, ak se ne varam, licencira po cpu-u
<Mmike> obrut: cek, srca mu
<Mmike> obrut: imas pristup takvom stroju (kaj to je 112 jezgri?!) i nisi povray --benchmark zavrtio jos?!?!?!?!
<obrut> hmm, vidis, mogo bi dok budem sam gore :)
<Mmike> nc nc
<obrut> zabrijo sam, 2 cpu-a su... malo me buni count threadova na cpuinfo :P
<obrut> odnosno count coreova
<jelly> RHEL se licencira po socketu cini mi se
<jelly> najjeftinija licenca je za 1-2 socketa
<obrut> koliko sam vidio da, a socket = cpu socket
<obrut> iako, ne zamaram se previse s tima, dok drugi placaju licence, nek se bakcu s tim
<obrut> meni samo nije jasno to razbacivane s parama
<obrut> pogotovo sto ovo sto slazemo je lab, a ne produkcija :P
<obrut> za tu bijedu od softvera trose dva jebena fizicka servera (radi super na virtualkama) i jos placaju RHEL
<vileni> Mmike: kako da mu objasnim kad neznam jos zasto je los :)
<jelly> obrut: to objasnjava specifikacije koje dobijamo od vendora za aplikacije
<jelly> "dajte 8 coreova, 32GB RAM-a..."  "ne, dobit cete 1/4 od toga a ak zatreba hotplug-at cemo jos"
<vileni> obrut: lab sa rhel licencama? instaliraj im centos i neka tebi placaju licence :D
<jelly> i onda nikad ne zatreba
<obrut> vileni: jebiga, ne instaliravam ja OS :)
<obrut> a na to sam se naceko i sad vidim da je pol tog sjebano pa krpam stvari
<jelly> digni kvm u redhetu i vrti aplikaciju u maloj virtualki ;-)
<obrut> pa da, a ostale resurse za svoj botnet :)
<obrut> o jebote, ni netmasku nisu dobro slozili :P jos mi cudno kak se strojevi u istoj l2 mrezi ne pingaju :P zasto jedan stroj ima nebuloznu rutu :P
<jelly> tak je to u devops firmi nema sysadmina
<obrut> cak nisu ni stavili da se skonfaju mrezni interfaceovi nakon reboota :)
<vileni> ima takvih koliko hoces, jedino sto me tjesi je da zaradjuju puno vise nego ja
<obrut> ovi koji su slagali server sigurno vise zaradjuju od mene :P
<obrut> mrzim remotely restartat mrezni interface :)
<vileni> ma sta, u najgorem slucaju ti fali neka sitnica i ne mozes vise do stroja
<obrut> jao... ne da nisu ntp slozili nego serveri imaju vremena sacuvaj boze
<obrut> da vremena, i datume :P
<jelly> a nemaju ipmi?
<jelly> restartat mrezni interface nije problem ak si na konzoli...
<obrut> ima ilo, zato sam se i usudio napravit preko ssh :)
<vileni> nekad ima tih servera da bi trazio naknadu za dusevne boli kad ih vidim
<Mmike> kakje u zagrebu?
<Mmike> kisa, sunce, vruce, toplo, kakvo?
<vileni> jucer bi uzivao
<vileni> danas je vec dosta vruce, lagano vjetric
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> sat tempomat na 110 i prdekana do zagreba
<vileni> uvijek imas sljeme!
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> jos da hoce oni busevi s biciklima pocet vozit gore...
<vileni> a mozes probati i s biciklom gore :)
<vileni> mjesec dana toga, bit ces spreman za more, ili mirogoj :)
<obrut> ak se ne varam, mislim da sam vidio te pizdarije za bicikle na nekom busu kad sam jucer pedaliro na sljeme... al ne znam gdje odnosno jel taj vozi gore :)
<vileni> pa trebali bi ponovno voziti, mislim da sam vidio negdje to
<vileni> ja jos nijednom nisam isao, a brat zna odvesti cener prije posla kad je raspolozen
<obrut> koliko mu treba za cener ? :)
<vileni> mislim da mu je zadnji oko 45min
<Mmike> meni je od doma do mihaljevca nekih 10ak kilometara
<vileni> da, nije bas blizu
<vileni> ali on je iz sesveta, pa svejedno ode :)
<vileni> mene najvise zivcira sto moras kroz grad do tamo
<Mmike> mene zivcira sto mi treba oko sat vremena za to
<obrut> ja s Voltinog idem preko Dedica na Sestine pa "po izohipsi" (koja ide gore dolje) do Blizneca
<Mmike> iako, majka zivi kod kulusica i kad sam radio od tamo cesto sam bajkom isao
<obrut> Mmike: ti si isto na zapadu pa ne moras kroz centar :)
<Mmike> ima oko 8.5km, treba mi oko 30-35 minuta
<vileni> meni sve sjeverno od pruge uzas za bilokoji oblik prijevoza
<Mmike> obrut: kaj nije izohipsa ona koja spaja iste visine?
<obrut> Mmike: je :) ali ova putanja ima najmanje amplitude :)
<obrut> to sa sprdnjom zovemo izohipsom :)
<obrut> iako su nam malo sjebali putanju jer su prije par mjeseci dio te cesto proglasili jednosmjernom, tamo kod Gracanskog ribnjaka, al ne jebemo to bas previse
<obrut> ak je 50 godina mogla bit dvosmjerna, valjda jedan bicikl koji se drzi samog ruba nije neki problem... a jednosmjernost je dugacka valjda 200-300m
<vileni> to mozes i pjesice ako bas nekome smeta :)
<obrut> manje zazimam mjesita ak vozim nego da guram bicikl :)
<vileni> ja sam uletio na cvjetnom u jednosmjernu, bez ruku, prema policijskom autu koji je isao u kontra smjeru
<obrut> inace bi morao dolje skroz do Mihaljevca pa opet gore prema tunelu sto je u biti i opasnije
<obrut> ovdje su nakon sto su to ujednosmjerili murjaci namjerno cekali u zasjedi, bez zajebancije, vise puta ih vidio, vidjeli i oni mene, al ocito bicikliste nisu zajebavali
<vileni> cudno, inace vole bicikliste za svaku glupost zajebavati :)
<vileni> mene su do sad ignorirali u valjda svim situacijama
<vileni> jednom mi je jedan doviknuo nesto kad sam presao crveno ispred njih na semaforu pjesice i to je to :)
<jelly> > valjda jedan bicikl koji se drzi samog ruba nije neki problem # wtf
<sillyslux> Though for the sake of my own salary, I’m sticking with spaces for now.
<sillyslux> lol
<sillyslux> https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/06/15/developers-use-spaces-make-money-use-tabs/
<obrut> jelly: sta ti nije jasno u izjavi ? :)
<jelly> sve sto se krece po kolniku ima postivati znakove
<jelly> ako je jednosmjerna, ili trazit trake za bicikliste, ili se ne vozi u krivom smjeru
<obrut> slazem se :) ali pazi, imas cestu koja je 50 godina dvosmjerna, znaci 50 godina tamo auti idu u oba smjera bez neke frke... i onda odjednom 200 metara te ceste proglase jednosmjernom... i sad...mozes s biciklom ici tuda, polako, vozit se uz rub i nikom ne smetat ili se prerutat na glavnu cestu (kojom sam prije nego sto sam znao za ovu isao) i uvijek stvarao kaos na cesti jer je glavna cesta relativno uska, uvijek su te auti zaob
<jelly> ne, ne mozes ic tuda, tocka
<jelly> ides po glavnoj, nek svi pizde :-)
<jelly> i podrze te kod trazenja izmjene u prometu
<obrut> prboelm s ovom drzavom je sto ce prije zabraniti biciklizam nego ista prilagodit biciklistima
<jelly> problem s ovom drzavom je sto se niko ne buni na njene neefikasnosti, od mjesne zajednice do premijera
<obrut> zasto bi se itko na nekoj funkciji nesto bunio, njemu je dobro :P
<Mmike> obrut, deje tih 200m?
<Mmike> btw, smijes hodat u kontra smjeru, osim ako nema znaka zabrane za pjesake
<Mmike> znaci, guraj 200m biciklo
<pav> LOL Mmike 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-16
<pav> jutar
<pav> jelly, jel bilo kakvog kaosa sa Iskonovim dnsovima? Veli mi customer da da mu je http://zvono.eu nedostupno. Ja ga sa T-comove optike vidim bez problema
<pav> Kaže iskon tehnička podrška da ni oni ne vide Zvono
<pav> jelly, kao da jesi :) sve radi sad
<jelly> nije
<pav> ha, "nešto" jest bilo
<jelly> jedan od dva auth dns-a ne radi sa iskona i optime.  Mozda ni drugi nije radio taj tren
<jelly> (ima tri NS zapisa, ali dva pokazuju na isti IP)
<pav> jelly: vjerojatno je da ni drugi nije radio taj tren. Promptno su to riješili 
<obrut> fakat ne kuzim ekipu koja u nazive fajlova stavlja datum u ddmmyyyy obliku :P
<jelly> nije to nista
<jelly> mi u istom direktoriju imamo malo DD-MM-YYYY, malo YYYY-MM-DD 
<vileni> dobijem papir od poste za pokupiti paket, dodjem tamo, nema nicega u sustavu, postara nema, nema paketa
<vileni> danas zove iz poste da je pricala sa postarom, da je on ubacio u sanducic papiric pa da je sreo neku zenu sa kolicima na hodniku i njoj dao moj paket
<vileni> to nije bila moja zena sa kolicima
<Mmike> http://aleksa.najebo.si/
<Mmike> vileni: sad pises prigovor, postar dobije otkaz a ti dobijes obestecevinu
<vileni> ali paketa nema nigdje u sustavu, neznam sto je paket
<vileni> ovaj jedan koji znam da mi treba doci je u sustavu
<ivoks> i voila
<ivoks> prebacio u uredu sve na unifi
<ivoks> switch, ruter, APi
<ivoks> na murteru povezao tri kuce, bacio sve na tele2 5g
<sillyslux> 5g
<obrut> ivoks: koji switch ? koji router ?
<ivoks> 4g
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ruter onaj najmanji, edge router X
<ivoks> switch je 8 portni, sa poe
<ivoks> gigabitni
<ivoks> ima jos i dva SPF-a
<sillyslux> tele2 4g bas je dobara ponuda, bacit cu se i ja na to uskoro
<ivoks> https://www.ubnt.com/unifi-switching/unifi-switch-8-150w/
<ivoks> sillyslux: vip je jeftiniji
<ivoks> ali imaju los marketing
<sillyslux> kako je to moguce?
<ivoks> 20kn su jeftiniji
<ivoks> sto je vise od 10%
<ivoks> ali... imaju limit na potrosnju
<ivoks> mislim da je 300G
<sillyslux> pff
<sillyslux> to bi jedino s bittorrentom moga potrosit
<ivoks> tele2 ima 1T
<ivoks> i to je taj marketing
<ivoks> idem... moram auto oprat
<ivoks> iako kisa pada
<ivoks> al sutra vozim mladence, pa... treba posaugati i to sve
<obrut> ivoks: ivoks ak ces ikad testirat propusnost doticnog pri routanoj mrezi izmedju dva porta, javi rezultate :)
<ivoks> obrut: budem
<ivoks> al tek kad se vratim iz brazila
<sillyslux> vip ide do 225Mbita
<ivoks> gdje idem u nedjelju
<sillyslux> tele2 do 150
<ivoks> sillyslux: da, al nisu to izreklamirali kak treba
<ivoks> ja cu si vjerojatno to uzeti za po doma, umjesto optike od bneta
<ivoks> poz
<Mmike> ivoks, kak ti radi tele2?
<Mmike> i oni imaju limit, al' na terabajt, mislim :)
<sillyslux> nevidim takvu tarifu kod vipa
<sillyslux> ja vec trecu godinu koristim iskljucivo tele2 internet i radi mi super
<sillyslux> samo sta se usb-gsm uredaj ponekad iskljuci
<sillyslux> pa ga moram vadit i ponovo ustekat
<Mmike> sillyslux, meni je frend bio na otoku prosle godine sa tele2 nije se bas proslavio sa signalom
<Mmike> cesto je na edgeu bio
<Mmike> al  mogucno da su upgradeirali to
<Mmike> recimo, ja od splita do starigrada na trajektu sad kad sam nazad isao sa imao 4G all the way
<sillyslux> uh, moj uredaj podrzava samo 3g 22Mbit
<sillyslux> i ne nosim to sa sebom, pa znam samo kako je kod kuce :)
<sillyslux> uglavnom, mislim da je dobra pokrivenost tamo disu turisti +split + zg
<obrut> i tak... ekipa s kojom slazem nesto i koji su zaduzeni za OS i mrezu misle da je SElinux distribucija linuxa
<sillyslux> hehehe
<sillyslux> nsa-distri
<sillyslux> reci in ko je napisa se
<obrut> sumnjam da ce im ista znaci ak im bilo sto pisem... jednostavno cu provjeru da li je selinux aktivan iskljucit iz test booka :P
<sillyslux> So. Yes, thats correct: The SELinux system that is only there to protect you,
<sillyslux> passes attacker controlled data to sh -c (https://docs.python.org/2/library/commands.html)
<sillyslux> inside a daemon running as root.
<sillyslux> lol
<sillyslux> ne vidim puno takvih problemsa s SELinuxom na googleu
<sillyslux> znaci... lose :(
<sillyslux> 1000000 reda koda je to bilo iirc
<sillyslux> *2
<sillyslux> jos je tu sakriveno sodom+gomora
<sillyslux> ah ono danas... Debian 9 "stretch" will be released on June 17, 2017.
<sillyslux> ali nije jos, nije...
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-17
<jelly> sillyslux, release proces je vec poceo
<jelly> obicno treba dan-dva da se sve poslozi
<sillyslux> jos ovi dan nije prosa
<jelly> https://micronews.debian.org/ ce imati vijesti o stanju releasea
<sillyslux> i tako ljudi zavrsu sa stable/sid kombinacijama
<sillyslux> a ovi blesavi xml-(rss|atom) nek vise izumre... https://validator.w3.org/feed/check.cgi?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.netokracija.com%2Ffeed
<jelly> ne znam koji ljudi zavrse sa stable/sid, valjda oni koji ne citaju upute niti pitaju na ircu
<sillyslux> pa ako je do sada bio testing i ja sam uvalio nesto sa sida, onda je to sutra stable/sid, zar ne?
<jelly> ovisi kako si uvalio
<sillyslux>  /etc/apt/source.list + update + install
<sillyslux> onako.. nova verzija na brzinu
<sillyslux> bez razmislanja
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-18
<sillyslux> haha vodeci auto u lemansu je lmp2 #38 Jackie Chan DC Racing Oreca
<sillyslux> i zavrsio drugi
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/SchenPhoto/status/876393124100222976
<sillyslux> hhhaha https://twitter.com/Sam_Beishuizen/status/876394010486747136
<sillyslux> o stretch is dedicated to ian murdock
<sillyslux> http://www.musicforprogramming.net/
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-11
<jelly> pa koliko sistemaca trebaju ti pornjavatori https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/hulkshare-limited-senior-linux-systems-administrator-telecommute-from-europe
<jelly> > Experience with dockers
<jelly> > NOT a nine to five mentality. # you had me but you lost me
<sillyslux> lol
<sillyslux> pa moze ako je 7 figures placa
<sillyslux> ili bar srjidno 6
<sillyslux> ili besplatan lifetime membership n svim platformama
<jelly> pitaj Mmiketa dal zeli ikad vise vidit ikoju pornjavu
<sillyslux> hmhm... MmikeM reci :)
<sillyslux> https://youtu.be/f37Qf2LkMas?t=60
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Fox & Friends host Slips: Trump’s North Korea summit is a ‘Historic Meeting Between Two DICTATORS’ @ 01:00 :: Duration: 01:49 :: Views: 24,800 uploaded by aDDmoreJuice :: 371 likes :: 32 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/jenzhuscott/status/1005821493782212608
<sillyslux> haha my daily dose of trampizam
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-12
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfp8xrNAS6I beton beton samo beton
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ian Dury - Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll :: Duration: 03:05 :: Views: 1,546,980 uploaded by OxBlood66 :: 7,671 likes :: 213 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> nije bas nesto prometno, ha
<ivoks> utihnuo nam kanal
<jelly> tak je to kad je bionic savrsen i sve radi
<hbogner> vruce je, tlaka tipkat
<jelly> ae
<SilverSpace> da
<hrvoje> a irc je općenito puno tiši nego što ga pamtim
<hrvoje> nekad si morao povećavati scrollback buffer da pohvataš što se desilo :))
<SilverSpace> :=)
<SilverSpace> hrvoje: ljeto je kad irc zamire
<infy-_> uvijek kad pogledam ovaj kanal ljeti netko bude na Hvaru, samo ne znam tko točno
<infy-_> ne mogu se sitit
<SilverSpace> hm pa i ne baš
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-13
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> brazilci
<ivoks> naucite engleski
<obrut> nauci ti portugalski
<ivoks> znam ja vise portugalskog nego oni
<ivoks> https://novac.jutarnji.hr/rasprave-i-rjesenja/velika-analiza-kako-se-hrvatsko-gospodarstvo-strukturno-promijenilo-od-ulaska-u-eu/7462104/
<jelly> ono kad vendor shipa strgani sendmail.cf u appliance-u kojeg se ne bi smjelo dirati unutra
<jelly> u applianceu naravno nema /usr/bin/make
<jelly> TIL: na engleskom nije tupan nego hlača
<jelly> The logs indicate that sendmail isn’t able to start because something is already bound to the address it’s trying to use. Let’s see who is using it:
<jelly> $ netstat -pant | grep ":25"
<ivoks> fina tuca je pala
<jelly> di
<ivoks> kod ureda
<ivoks> resnik/zitnjak
<ivoks> jos prije sat i pol
<ivoks> https://www.plb2c.com.hr/
<ivoks> a daj... pozurite
<ivoks> https://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/zagreb/nevrijeme-u-zagrebu-voda-se-probila-u-dvije-bolnice-poplavljeni-i-fakultet-i-supernova-najgore-je-u-mioc-u-ravnateljica-sve-je-unisteno/7472301/
<jelly> TIL: CentOS 6 (i vjerojatno RHEL6) _vele_ da podržavaju ext4, ali su GROZNO bagavi
<jelly> u mysql bazi zavrsilo malo base64 mejlova malo error_log, a od innodb ni "no" ni "db"
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/996x562/Jun2018/61514185.jpg
<ivoks> ^ danas; nekad > http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/996x562/Jun2018/61514189.jpg
<ivoks> https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/06/tesla-is-laying-off-9-percent-of-its-workforce/
<hrvoje> o da, tuča i pol ... auti su išli 2 na sat valjda
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-14
<obrut> i tak... jel ima tko kakav (kvm) switch - hdmi/usb ? trebo bi mi 4 port, cini mi se da kod nas nema bas nekog izbora...
<jelly> https://actacroatica.com/hr/surname/%A0upak/
<jelly> obrut: imam posebno hdmi i posebno usb :-)
<jelly> al hdmi je samo 3 port
<obrut> jelly: pa i to je ok... koje modele ? djes kupio ?
<jelly> to je bilo dosta davno vjerojatno dx.com
<jelly> hm, nema te narudzbe ni na dx ni aliexpress ni gearbest, probat cu po mejlu...
<jelly> nije u Å¡oldima sveeeeee https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t18LxHPFbI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: DALMATINSKE PJESME ZA DUSU :: Duration: 01:15:01 :: Views: 1,918,214 uploaded by Dj Ivano Dj Roki :: 3,635 likes :: 757 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> TIL: PESCO
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-15
<jelly> obrut: ovaj hdmi switch http://us.100y.com.tw/viewproduct.asp?MNo=105500 i ovaj usb 2.0 switch http://www.dx.com/p/cwxuan-usb-2-0-sharing-switch-hub-4-pc-to-1-printer-scanner-network-sharing-switcher-box-silver-425705 ili bar neki koji izgledjau identicno
<obrut> jelly: thanx !
<obrut> nisam uopce razmisljao da uzmem odvojeno hdmi od usb-a, u biti je daleko jeftinije nego neki integrirani kvm
<jelly> usb switch je solidan, alu lim izgleda, hdmi je tak tak ali radi.  Neki put ne zaswitcha dobro sa ovim DVI-D monitorom pa treba jos jednom switchnut i nazad
<jelly> ovaj izgleda slicno http://www.dx.com/p/6-port-1080p-hdmi-switch-w-remote-controller-5-in-1-out-104846
<jelly> "6 port" znaci "5 in 1 out"
<jelly> moj nema posebno napajanje, radi na hdmi
<obrut> super su mi clanci "raspberry pi alternatives" i onda gore boardovi od 200$
<sillyslux> daaa, ono kad hoces malcice vise ram-a....
<obrut> meni u biti treba nesto s gigabit mreznom, PoE i PXE-om, eventualno vec integriranim storageom (4 ili 8 GB)... ne treba ni vise rama nit jaci procesor nit ne znam kakva grafika (moze i bez grafike)
<sillyslux> integrirani storage ti je eMMC?
<obrut> pa tak nesto da... stogod da je na boardu i nije removable :)
<obrut> gledam neki board, kaze gore radi ubuntu core, reko ok, idem vidjet i tak ubuntu core... odem na get started, odma na početku: "An Ubuntu SSO account is required to create the first user on an Ubuntu Core installation."
<obrut> do-vi-đe-nja
<sillyslux> uhhh
<sillyslux> ali i onako... taj neki light version... pa nebi
<obrut> o jebote... gledam neki mail na bugtraqu, security advisory, jedan server side framework, timeline: 22.2. vulnerability discovered, 4.4. initial vendor notification, 4.6. patched... a propust trivijalan, pokrpas to u dan-dva, wtf.
<obrut> a i otrkivacu je trebalo vremena da prijavi :P
<sillyslux> 6 tjedana?
<obrut> prvo je trebalo da ovaj prijavi, a onda jebote 2 mjeseca da poprave nesto sto se IMHO fakat da popravit brzo
<sillyslux> hah.. jeli community/open source ili neka companija?
<sillyslux> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_single-board_computers#I/O_interfaces_and_ports
<sillyslux> eh da sad jos ima checkboxes za eMMC i GbE
<sillyslux> i cijene...
<obrut> opensource je onaj lib
<sillyslux> community driven/managed?
<sillyslux> #justcurious
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-16
<jelly> hm, HRT2 je samo 1080i, čak ni punih 50Hz?
<obrut> o jebote pakiranje i sve... raspbian lite, paket "at" kao dependency ima mysql-common... wtf !?!
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-17
<jelly> .wetter pula
<datase> Pula,EC(lat,lon=-1.95,-79.93) - Condition: Clouds - broken clouds. Temperature 22°C (22°C to 22) Wind: 2km/h Humidity:83% pressure at sea level:1011hPa Visibility: 10km
<jelly> .wetter pula,HR
<datase> Pula,HR(lat,lon=44.87,13.85) - Condition: Clear - clear sky. Temperature 27.51°C (27°C to 29) Wind: 2km/h Humidity:39% pressure at sea level:1013hPa Visibility: 10km
<SilverSpace> dan
<sillyslux>     aykroyd
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-10
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> Mmike: u petak je kolega taman donio neku hranu, tako da nebi ostao gladan da si se sjetio zvati :P
<Mmike> kakje vruce
<Mmike> vileni, onda ok :)
<Mmike> meni ostao ramstek iz igomata u frizideru
<Mmike> kupio ga u cetvrtak
<Mmike> ili petak?
<Mmike> ostavio ga sam zamotanog u vrecicu, i nek se 'zrije' 
<Mmike> danas ide na tavicu
<vileni> taman
<Mmike> kak 
<Mmike> je 
<Mmike> vruce
<ivoks> mislim da je jos prije mjesec dana bio minus i padao snijeg
<phd> jutro
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7077UrV4pvA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Bitcharke na travi-Shipovala rac :: Duration: 03:28 :: Views: 616,961 uploaded by dexon30303 :: 1,475 likes :: 209 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<phd> je ivoks, u pravu si
<Mmike> ivoks, tak se cini :)
<Mmike> sjecam se da sam pred 10ak dana ostavio prozore po noci i imao natopljen auto
<Mmike> bilo je 12C i padala je kisa 3 dana
<Mmike> jesen, jesen
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> nevjerojatno...
<ivoks> dakle u 3. mjesecu sam zatrazio promjenu u sudskom registru
<ivoks> i to promjenu vlasnistva; jedan partner je izasao iz firme
<ivoks> jos nije odradjena promjena
<ivoks> s time ne mogu niti napraviti promjenu potpisnog kartona u banci
<ivoks> sto znaci da partner, koji je izasao iz firme prije 3 mjeseca, jos uvijek moze otici do banke i napraviti sto god hoce
<dodobas> pa ako je promjena zatrazena u 3. mjesecu 2014 .. onda bi moglo biti ove godine :)
<ivoks> a kad zoves sud, nitko se ne javlja
<dodobas> hehe ... https://www.quora.com/What-is-a-coders-worst-nightmare/answer/Mick-Stute
<hrvoje> ivoks: kak je to nevjerojatno? pa mene bi osobno puno više začudilo da si napisao da su ti odradili promjenu unutar 48 sati
<ivoks> microsoft opet najvrijednija tvrtka na svijetu
<hrvoje> kaj su prešišali apple?
<dodobas> hmm, sta nije Microsoft Hravatka firma s najvecim prosjecnim placama u RH? 
<dodobas> jer su samo kao sales, pa imaju visoka primanja
<dodobas> mozda je tako nesto bilo u onom cistopisu Mreza
<ivoks> kakav apple
<ivoks> amazon je vec neko vrijeme ispred applea
<phd> zgodno je ovo s Avalonom danas
<Mmike> jos ne radi?
<jelly> kae s avalonom?
<jelly> mozda su hostani tamo di je jedan (vrlo mali) dio neceg naseg, a di je, jelte, nestalo struje
<jelly> po svim redundantnim fazama
<phd> bug.hr i dalje ne radi
<phd> Navodno je prknulo u Altusu jelly 
<jelly> phd: nije navodno :-)
<phd> :-X
<phd> DC 02 jelly ?
<jelly> ne naš
<phd> veli lik prije nekih pola sata "100 ljudi je trenutno tu i pola letvi napajanja ne radi"
<jelly> da
<jelly> i ako nisi pazio ili imaš opremu koja nema redundantno napajanje, moš se slikat
<phd> i mikronis.hr je down, kako veli Mmike 
<Mmike> fun times :)
<Mmike> brijem da cu se veceras odvest do mikronisa i kupit memoriju 'na blef'
<Mmike> 2x16GB za laptop mi treba
<phd> Mmike: kupi u Linksu
<phd> ili ili ADM-u
<phd> Njima radi web ;-D
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> adm :)
<Mmike> links nema 16GB module
<Mmike> cek da vidim adm
<Mmike> uzasan web adm ima
<phd> moš probat i protis, i njima radi web ;-D
<Mmike> ha, gle imaju!
<Mmike> adm.hr, mislim
<Mmike> corsair, kingston ili crucial
<Mmike> ili je to sve isto? :D
<Mmike> protis nema nikakav filter
<Mmike> a, ima, moras skrolat puno dolje, s lijeve strane je
<Mmike> u mikronmisu ima nekvi patriot signature
<Mmike> 612 kuna 16 gigi
<Mmike> pa cu to trzit
<phd> protis ima filter po veličini keksa
<phd> i ostale filtre :-)
<phd> Mmike: moš pogledat i hgšrot i njima radi web ;-)
<Mmike> u hgspotu je memorija 800 kuna
<Mmike> ma, mikronis
<phd> baš si zapeo
<phd> Zakaj ne uzmeš kod veletrgovaca na R1?
<Mmike> zato kaj je u mikronisu 612 kuna
<Mmike> imas di jeftinije?
<phd> Kaj tražiš uopće Mmike ? DDR4 2666?
<Mmike> SO-DIMM DDR4, 2133MHz
<Mmike> al' moze i brze, naravno
<phd> Crucial DRAM 16GB DDR4 2666 MT/s (PC4-21300) CL19 DR x8 Unbuffered SODIMM 260pin, EAN: 649528780140
<phd> VPC 556,84
<phd> Asbis
<Mmike> to je oko 690 kuna MPV
<Mmike> MPC
<Mmike> u mikronisu je - 612 kuna
<Mmike> odnosno 490 VPC
<phd> Ma to je Asbisova ralučunica LOL
<phd> 473,31 591,64 s PDVom
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> to je onda fino
<phd> pda
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> kolicina - ograniceno
<Mmike> kolicina - tak
<Mmike> :D :D :D
<phd> Ne znam kaj ti gledaš
<phd> Ja vidim količina 10+
<Mmike> mozda si ti poseban klijent :D
<phd> LOL
<phd> Mmike: https://prnt.sc/o004eg
<Mmike> phd, https://prnt.sc/o005p0
<vileni> hmda, hocu ja 2x16
<phd> pa ne piše "ograničeno", piše "tak" Mmike :-D
<vileni> da mogu chrome i firefox istovremeno
<vileni> ili 500 kontejnera ako ih ugasim
<Mmike> pa iznad pise ograniceno
<phd> Mmike: kaj ti ne vidiš tu tanku crtu koja odvaja proizvode? ograničeno iznad toga je za 4GB 
<Mmike> vidim
<Mmike> ne kzuim kaj mi hoces rec
<Mmike> u biti, brijem da nisi skuzio kaj sam ja tijo rec
<Mmike> daklem, smijesno mi je bilo ono 'kolicina - tak'
<Mmike> kao, taktak, nema bas :)
<phd> Mmike: skužio sam da imamo različiti view :-D
<Mmike> pa sam spomenuo ograniceno/tak, radi konteksta
<Mmike> nit u jednom trenutku se nisam referencirao na neku konkretnu memoriju
<phd> a kaj im znači "tak" za tvoju klasu korisnika, dunno ;-D
<phd> Mmike: kaj veli hover na "tak"
<Mmike> Detalji: Skladiste: tak
<phd> LOL
<phd> baš intuitivno
<Mmike> phd, si ti siguran da su to maloprodajne cijene?
<phd> Mmike: http://prntscr.com/o00c5o
<phd> to je veletrgovac
<Mmike> ooo, pa thnx!
<phd> :-)
<phd> drago mi je da sam pomogao
<phd> Mmike: kolko vidim, ti imaš nešto manje povoljnu cijenu. Valjda nisi do sad radio s njima
<Mmike> kak, ti imas 591 ja imam 556
<ivoks> eporezna za gradjane radi na svemu, ali eporezna za firme radi samo na windowsu :/
<Mmike> phd, kad narucis, kol'ko obicno treba da stigne to, ili mogu otic nekud kod njih po to ili kak to ide?
<Mmike> ivoks, LOL :D
<Mmike> meni knjigovodza to sve
<Mmike> iako je jsebala nesh, bio sam na crnoj listi jer ne isplacujem dopirnose :D
<ivoks> pa i meni
<Mmike> i sad bi mi dobro dosla e-porezna da mogu vidjet sve kaj me zanima
<ivoks> ali nekad bi htio pogledati pkk bez da zovem druge ljude
<Mmike> al' to cemo kad dodjemo s mora
<ivoks> pa eto, vidis
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> al' moram ekstra placat to
<Mmike> oko 900-1000 kuna godisnje placam knjigovodji za certifikat da ona moze gledat
<Mmike> za sebe moram jos onda placat
<Mmike> iako mi rekao lik u poreznoj da neke banke imaju to u sebi pa kao ne moras onad
<ivoks> ne placas certifikat
<Mmike> nisam istrazivao
<ivoks> placas da ona to radi
<ivoks> certifikat te ne kosta nista
<Mmike> kak ne? Za privatno me kosta 400 kuna godisnje, u fini. Doduse, pred 2 godine sam to zadnje gledao. 
<ivoks> pa kaj brijes ti
<phd> Mmike: na tvojih 556 ide još PDV
<ivoks> na eporeznu mozes sa egradjaninom
<Mmike> phd sad cemo ponudu dobit pa cu vidjet
<phd> najs
<Mmike> ivoks, ma ok to, al' certifikat per-se
<Mmike> jebo eporeznu
<Mmike> Aplikacijski certifikat standardne razine sigurnosti	650,00
<ivoks> https://www.porezna-uprava.hr/Dokumenti%20vijesti/Dokazivanje%20identiteta%2007%2006%202019.pdf
<Mmike> jel' to - to?
<Mmike> Aplikacijski certifikat srednje razine sigurnosti	1.400,00
<Mmike> hm, nije, jer ne placam 1400 
<Mmike> tu gledam: https://www.fina.hr/cijene
<Mmike> PREGLED POREZNIH OBVEZNIKA ZA KOJE JE UTVRĐENO DA NISU POREZNI
<Mmike> OBVEZNICI
<Mmike> ja cu umrijet :D
<phd> :-)
<Mmike> ok, fali ovaj dio iza, al' svejedno :D
<ivoks> ma i s ovim iza recenica nema smisla
<ivoks> u biti je to popis lazno optuzenih ljudi
<ivoks> ekipa koju su stavili na popis, a da u biti nisu duzni
<Mmike> phd, imas pravo, VPC je veleprodajna cijena, to je BEZ pdva
<Mmike> phd, narucis mi memoriju? :D
<ivoks> Mmike: to je tvoj certifikat
<ivoks> cek, nemoj mi reci da ti to placas, a da si certifikat dao knjigovodji?
<ivoks> TO JE TVOJ CERT
<ivoks> knjigovodja ima svoj
<ivoks> i ti ga mozes ovlastiti da koristi svoj za tvoju PKK
<Mmike> PREGLED POREZNIH OBVEZNIKA ZA KOJE JE UTVRĐENO DA NISU "POREZNI OBVEZNICI KOJI SE NALAZE NA LISTI DUŽNIKA". 
<Mmike> ovak ima smisla, recimo
<Mmike> al' je glupo, da
<Mmike> ivoks, ne
<Mmike> ivoks, cert mogu samo ja izvuc, right? Ja ga nisam nikad izvukao.
<Mmike> a njoj placam njen pristup poreznoj za mene
<Mmike> ili tak nest
<Mmike> doduse, cek da vidim
<ivoks> njoj placas uslugu
<ivoks> nikakav cert
<Mmike> ne, usluga je 600 kuna mjesecno
<Mmike> da mi vodi knjige\
<Mmike> ovo je soma kuna godisnje
<ivoks> nisi me shvatio
<ivoks> ti nemas cert niti imas ista od fine
<ivoks> vodjenje knjiga u knjigovodstvu kosta X kuna
<ivoks> opunomocenje knjigovodje da ti ima uvid u PKK i za tebe ju kontrolira kosta Y kuna
<ivoks> ti njoj ne placas cert
<Mmike> E-porezna, e-MIO ,e-HZZO, članarina FINA
<Mmike> to joj placam
<Mmike> tj, to pise na tom racunu
<Mmike> 930 kuna godisnje
<phd> e-MIO, e-HZZO Mmike ? Jel kužiš ti što on priča ivoks ?
<Mmike> to pise na racunu, copy pasteao sam :)
<phd> kužim to Mmike 
<Mmike> to je iz 2016te racun, na 2017toj imam i fakin 'e-fiskalizacija' :))))))))))))
<Mmike> za 2018tu nemam tog racuna
<Mmike> nisam pplatio, nije poslala
<phd> samo ni meni nije baš jasno što plaćaš
<Mmike> valjda se to vise ne placa :D :D :D
<Mmike> ili me je prestala zenit za soma kuna godisnje! :D
<phd> ja sam sebe prijavio na MIO i na HZZO jednom i zaboravio ;-)
<phd> tak da mi nije jasno kaj se tu ima godišnje naplaćivati, ali ajd dobro
<ivoks> trebalo bi pisati samo knjigovodstvene usluge
<ivoks> emio :)
<phd> emilio :-)
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, knjigovodstvene usluge su 600 kuna mjesecno
<Mmike> ovo je za to da ona ima pristsup na e-kurac
<Mmike> veli da mora platit za svakog klijenta posebno drzavi tu paru
<Mmike> tj, da je morala, velim, u 2018toj nemam taj racun pa pretpostavljam da vise ne mora placat
<phd> ne bi se štel mešat
<ivoks> ne znam... 
<ivoks> ni ja se ne bi mjesao
<ivoks> ja placam 600kn za sve sve sve
<phd> mislim, ak si prepustio knjigovodstvenom servisu da za tebe vodi prijavu i odjavu na MIO i HZZO, u redu je da ti naplaćuju uslugu
<ivoks> al ne rade to svaki mjesec :)
<phd> samo to je, onak.. dva klika mišem
<phd> i to isto ivoks :-)
<ivoks> cak se vise i ne radi prijava na hzzo
<Mmike> da, ne radi se to
<ivoks> oni to sad sami povlace za mio-a
<Mmike> zato mozda i ne placam :DDDDDDDDD
<phd> pričali su i 2015. da povlače kao
<phd> povlačili su, da ne budem prost, kaj
<phd> povlačimo podatke, ali morate popuniti obrazac, skenirati ga i poslati maliom ili faxom
<ivoks> Mmike: pa rekao si e-hzzo
<phd> i onda to službenica odradi u roku 3 dana
<phd> neš ti digitalizacije
<Mmike> mislim da to ima i veze sa joppd obrascima
<Mmike> avalon proradio
<Mmike> webovi na linuxu rade
<ivoks> joppd spada po 'knjigovodstvene usluge'
<Mmike> webovi na windowsima javljaju gresku :D
<Mmike> ivoks, budem vidio dal' ce doc sad za 2019tu - 2016/2017 je doslo u 6/7 mjesecu, za 2018 nisam platio
<Mmike> pa pretpostavljam da se u 2018toj to vise ne naplacuje
<Mmike> ili je skuzila da me veslala, pa je prestala mi slat racun
<ivoks> nego... e-racun
<Mmike> tko ce znat
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> nemoj 
<Mmike> necu e-racun
<ivoks> ja moram
 * Mmike ne slusa, /me zatvorio usi i oci!
<ivoks> i pitam postu za ponudu
<ivoks> i posalju ponudu i ok je
<ivoks> manje od kune za racun
<ivoks> ali... oni nemaju UI; daju samo API
<ivoks> i kaj sad
<ivoks> moram si napraviti aplikaciju
<ivoks> a pazi ovo
<ivoks> Svaka pravna osoba koja potpiše Ugovor za uslugu ePošta na period od minimalno 2 godine kao Izdavatelj, sve račune koje će slati elektroničkim putem prema pravnim osobama od dana potpisa ugovora, pa do 31.12.2019. godine platit će u ukupnom iznosu od samo 1 kn, bez obzira na broj računa.
<ivoks> a meni to treba za samo jedan racun svaki mjesec
<ivoks> a ne-akcijska cijena je 90lp po racunu
<ivoks> znaci, meni se neakcija vise isplati
<Mmike> ivoks, pretpostavljam da si koristio maas 2.5, jel' brzi sto od 2.3 ?
<ivoks> ja?
<ivoks> ja ti vec neko vrijeme zivim u spreadsheetovima i smartsheetovima :)
<ivoks> mislim da maas nisam instalirao jedno 2 godine
<ivoks> ali imam ljude koji jesu; kaj da ih pitam :)
<Mmike> ma nist 
<Mmike> mislio sma da imas 1st hand experience
<Mmike> nvm :D
<ivoks> nemam :/
<jelly> kaj su smartsheetovi
<phd> jelly: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smartsheet
<datase> ^ Smartsheet is a software as a service application for collaboration and work management that is developed and marketed by Smartsheet Inc. It is used to assign tasks, track project progress, manage calendars, share documents, and manage...
<phd> osim ako ivoks ne misli na smartshit :-)
<jelly> phd: to si koristio ili samo guglao?
<Mmike> phd, mogu onda RAM prek tebe uzet? 
<Mmike> e, da, smartsheet :D
<Mmike> a asana, nist?
<phd> jelly: koristio sam neki sličan colab sofver prije dosta godina
<phd> Mmike: to make long story short: nažalost ne.
<Mmike> phd, POURQUA?! :(
<phd> ha, long story. račun mi je u blokadi
<Mmike> pft
<Mmike> pa daj nek meni naprave racun
<Mmike> :D
<phd> :-)
<phd> mislim da to ne ide tak
<Mmike> a znam
<Mmike> nist, mikronis
<Mmike> imaju na lageru pa cu si to odmah uzet
<Mmike> ista cijena
<phd> pda
<phd> Mikronis ionako uzima od Asbisa. Ovak imaš to danas, što ne bi mogao da ideš preko Asbisa. Ipak je pol 6 popodne
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ma sutra cu po to
<Mmike> necu stic u mikronis
<jelly> rade do 8
<Mmike> OK ONDA IDEM U MIKRONIS PO MEMORIJU
<Mmike> dogh
 * jelly radi sačekušu na Novoj cesti
<jelly> nakon nestanka struje, korisnik tvrdi da mu server (mreza) ne radi.  Korisnik takodjer ima dva default gatewaya u /etc/network/interfaces.
<jelly> ... vjerojatan zakljucak: tkogod da je podesio server korisniku prije x godina, nikad nije probao rebootati da vidi dize li se ispravno sustav
<datase> Laughs best, stone in glass house.
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-11
<DomaMuffin> Jutro ! Hajmo momcine, radno ! 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFYxITa0xjY
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Metaklapa - Fear Of The Dark (Iron Maiden a cappella cover) :: Duration: 05:05 :: Views: 10,488 uploaded by Metaklapa :: 248 likes :: 8 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> meh ... pao $ 
<Mmike> pa jos kad
<dodobas> a 10tak dana...
<jelly> tr⌚
<Mmike> mikronis web proradio
<Mmike> ram poskupio
<Mmike> sto ti je sreca :D
<dodobas> pa e, zato moras reagirat u tom trenutku :)
<ivoks> mikronis web za mene vec godinu dana barem ne radi kako treba
<ivoks> odustao sam od kupovine nekih stvari kod njih samo zbog toga
<dodobas> probao ja kupiti laptop za 20k+ kn, kako ga nisu imali na lageru, nego je trebalo narucit, poceli su komplicirat
<dodobas> na kraju narucio na lenovo.at da dostave kod frenda u AT...
<hrvoje> a rijetko kad imaju tak skupe stvari na lageru, po tom pitanju su stranci uvijek jači
<dodobas> pa to nije problem, nek naruce, pricekam neko vrijeme, taj lik se potrudio objasniti da je to VELIKA komplikacija, ovo ono ...
<vileni> komplikacija je raditi
<ivoks> ne kuzim ni ja to
<ivoks> tak meni policajac nije napisao kaznu za 90km/h u gradu
<ivoks> jer mu se nije dalo pisati, a ja mu nisam htio dati 'ispod sanka'
<dodobas> znate li mozda koliki se postotak zalbi na kazne usvoji, odnosno da kazna nije vazeca
<phd> dodobas: ovisi što napišeš u žalbi
<phd> ako tražiš suočenje s policajcem koji je napisao kaznu, 80% je šansa da se isti neće pojaviti na sudu i ciao bela, ciao!
<phd> zadnji dobar odvjetnički štos koji sam doživio je rušenje dijela kazne o oduzimanju vozačke na rok
<dodobas> a mozda zato i ne pisu kazne ...
<phd> "Idente na posao s autom, treba vam. Ne mogu vam oduzeti pravo na rad."
<dodobas> odlazak na sud, to je dodatna obaveza, nemos ni putne troskove dobit, ni prekovremene ... lol
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> ono kad se vendor ne javlja 3 dana jer sami sebi bouncaju mailove između vlastitog clouda i vlastitog on-prem
<phd> bolji neki vendor jelly ;-)
<jelly> ima bitno gorih
<jelly> najsigurniji password: ✔🐎🔋ʭ
<phd> ni IRC nije više što je nekad bio...
<phd> Jun 11 13:04:27 <ehemmm> hi how are you?? are you there?? want you see dick?? yes or no pls?
<phd> Jun 11 13:04:50 <ehemmm> ???
<DomaMuffin> ASCII dicks are always nice
<Mmike> instaliram Plasmu 5.16
<Mmike> expecting mayhem :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-12
<dodobas> Mmike: i? jel jos lupas po tipkovnici ? :)
<jelly> [16:28] ~ => ping www.bet365.com
<jelly> PING www.bet365.com (195.234.22.137) 56(84) bytes of data.
<jelly> 64 bytes from zabrana-pristupa.porezna-uprava.iskon.hr (195.234.22.137): icmp_seq=1 ttl=123 time=1.76 ms
<jelly> PING www.bet365.com (195.234.22.137) 56(84) bytes of data.
<jelly> 64 bytes from zabrana-pristupa.porezna-uprava.iskon.hr (195.234.22.137): icmp_seq=1 ttl=123 time=1.76 ms
<jelly> mispaste.
<hrvoje> nema labavo! :)
<jelly> al ajd, nisu sfushali redirekciju za https kao sto sam mislio, svaki nepoznati VirtualHost se redirekta na ispravnu stranicu sa upozorenjem
<DomaMuffin> top lol
<DomaMuffin> Kupio sam DVB-T USB dongle, ima nekakav majusni antenski konektor, ima tko pojma koji je to standard, da napravim/nabavim konverter za klasicnu antenu ? 
<jelly> kakav?
<jelly> pix or it didn't happen
<DomaMuffin> Mini UHF ! Ha, my google fu fails me not ! 
<DomaMuffin> Kak uploadam slike na jebo.me ?
<jelly> zar se to može?
<jelly> Attach an Image (jpg, gif, png » Max size 2 Mb) [Choose file]
<DomaMuffin> Siguran sam da bi se neki 'aker snasao :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ahh, nism vid'o 
<jelly> ebenti, 2 megabita!
<jelly> da se ne zapuni disk slučajno
<DomaMuffin> Kak da ja na mobitelu od 48mpx fotke napravim 2Mbitnu ? :D
<DomaMuffin> paukua
<DomaMuffin> bude imgur
<jelly> to nisam upgradeao 5 godina valjda
<jelly> idem ga odma migrirat na novi vm
<jelly> zapravo ne, imam bitnijih stvari za riješit
<DomaMuffin> https://imgur.com/a/DXypMOF !!
<datase> ^1 images :: 0 views :: not safe for work!
<DomaMuffin> nema bitnije od impulsnih akcija  
<jelly> koji je to kua
<DomaMuffin> Mini UHF konektor za antenu. Nas'o sam u Conradu konverter. Pretpostavlja da cu povuci 5m koaksijalca od kucne antene do kompa. Preko cijelog boravka. Hoce netko kupiti USB2.0 Digital DVB-T SDR+DAB+FM HDTV Tuner Receiver Dongle Stick RTL2832U+R820T2 ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> Radi na ljunaxu, ako imate signala. 
<DomaMuffin> Ako se pitate cemu to sluzi u doba digitalne/kablovske telke, sluzi da snimanje crtica s RTL kockice.
<jelly> conrad je grozno skup
<jelly> nemas iptv neki?
<jelly> os kupit android dvb-t skatulju, slicne upotrebljivosti? :-D
<jelly> kinezi su stavili konektor ciji je vanjski promjer nekih 0.5mm preuzak da ne spaja antenski coax kak spada, nego moras nafilat alu folijom ili zgnjecit konektor klijestima 
<jelly> probaj mjesec-dva, ak ti radi pouzdano kupis
<jelly> DomaMuffin: ali... mozes provuci i 5m usb kabla umjesto 5m coaxa ;-)
<jelly> ili ga spoji na r.pi, sigurno imas neki
<DomaMuffin> jelly, ali USB2 specka  veli da je to pre dugacko ! 
<jelly> laze kurva
<DomaMuffin> Imam nekakav 'droid box , to ne vredi; osim ako KODI za 'droid ima i DVR server i klijent ( PC verzija ima samo klijent=
<DomaMuffin> Gubitak signala bi morao biti manji ako izvucem USB od kompa do antene. Sad si mi dal za mislit, imam i dost' dugacak USB kabl :) 
<DomaMuffin> I kanalice ! :) 
<jelly> Q: Å ta radi crnogorski virus u kompjuteru?
<jelly> dvr server je tv headend i instalira se posebno
<jelly> al to je za linux, ne znam ima li za android
<DomaMuffin> Tak mi je i samom , cem guglam.
<jelly> ovaj droid je dosao sa custom snimalicom i custom tv-alicom koja je nekompatibilna s icim
<DomaMuffin> Good buy :) 
<jelly> pa eto, imam za sada manje od 12 razlicitih androida koje ne koristim
<jelly> ne racunajuci stare/potrgane tablete i mobitele
<jelly> kolegica pise diplomski, pocela je studirati prije Bolonje
<jelly> poslah joj ovo:
<jelly> Dobio Crnogorac pozivnicu za proslavu 20 godina mature. Otvara je, čita i kaže:
<jelly> * A đe me nađe sad usred ispitnog roka! 
<jelly> (ona ce zavrsiti, za razliku od nize potpisanog)
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> AD sa samba4 je piece of cake
<jelly> sa kojom shemom, 2012, 2016?
<jelly> ... A: Ništa!
<datase> Everyone knows the monkey, is double joy.
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-13
<dodobas> heh ... https://k8s.af
<jelly> as fuck?
<obrut> ass fuck?
<dodobas> auto fail
<hrvoje> kako jedno "s" poprilično promijeni značenje :)
<jelly> dobro da mi nemamo k8s nego samo openshift! ^_^
<obrut> jel vam ga indijci odrzavaju ? :P
<obrut> (cuo sam neke horror price iz jednog telekoma cije ime necu spominjat) :)
<DomaMuffin> Pa anonimiziraj pricu i podijeli, leba mu ! 
<jelly> obrut: Domaći!
<hrvoje> uopće neće bit očito :)))
<DomaMuffin> Stavi ime firme u kojoj jelly radi umjesto pravog ! 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-14
<vileni> HT trazi devopsa, any takers? :)
<obrut> sretno im bilo :P
<obrut> navodno su sad poceli davat i vece place novoj ekipi na sto su stari dobili slomove zivaca
<obrut> ono, radis u firmi 15 godina, fakat si napravio gro korisnih stvari, znas tamo stvari koje nitko ne zna... i onda ovi zaposle nekog nepoznatog i daju mu koju kkunu vecu placu
<DomaMuffin> Das otkaz i istovremeno otvoreno pismo za posel. 
<DomaMuffin> Jobhopping moze biti nazad u istu firmu, ako shefovlje nisu debili
<hrvoje> desit će im se egzodus ekipe koja zna, a onda prvi veći kvar će biti zanimljivo pratiti uz kokice :)
<obrut> trenutno se dogadja kod prvih kvarova da se zove ekipa koja je egzodusirala :P
<obrut> joj, znas... jel se sjecas ti mozda....
<hrvoje> joooooj kako je XYZ rekao da su oni to slagali ... ma znao sam to
<obrut> ne znam ko me tjero koristit one wxwidgete, smece od frameworka :P
<dodobas> obrut: sigurno ti je poslovni zahtjev bio ... treba izlgedat "nativno" na svim platformama na kojima se aplikacija pokrece ...
<dodobas> dakle na tvojem dev. racunalu :)
<obrut> sta koristite uopce od GUI frameworka ? :) dakle da nije nesto web/javascript bazirano ?
<obrut> QT mi nije opcija zbog licence
<dodobas> tkinter :)
<obrut> radije cu drito xlib koristit :)
<dodobas> ako ti treba neka jednostavna klikalica
<obrut> ili athena widgetse :)
<dodobas> ncurses ? :)
<obrut> :)
<obrut> ovaj ekrancic je touch screen, trebalo bi vidjet kako slozit widgete u cursesima da radi s tim :)
<dodobas> a mislim ... ako ostajes u python svijetu ... onda imas i pygame za neke interface... 
<dodobas> u koji uvijek mozes stavit neki easteregg tipa ... obrut-tetris :)
<obrut> pythonusa je tak da mi treba nesto supportano
<jelly-home> dam vendoru roota, prvo sto ne napravio je zapunio / filesystem
<obrut> haha :)
<obrut> jos ak su ti vendori indijci.... recimo slazu openshift i inzistiraju na rootu pa ti skrse sve masine
<dodobas> ne kuzim sta se vi bunite protiv tih indijaca ... oni su stvoreni da generiraju dodatan posao, sto god radili ... to je osnova njihove demografske politike :)
<dodobas> osigurat posao svakom indijcu :)
<dodobas> a onda i cijelom svijetu :)
<jelly> rekao sam im da nemrem naci di je definiran ORACLE_HOME, lik je isao izgleda lupiti grep -R / /path/to/oracle > /root/njegovoime/rezultati .. i grep je našao da taj string postoji u/root/njegovoime/rezultati 
<jelly> i onda je nasao jos jednom i jos jednom i jos jednom....
<DomaMuffin> Woah! Dobar trik :) 
<jelly> da dobar, da /var nije poseban fs ubio bi cluster i sve servise
<DomaMuffin> SElinux ti ne da da to napravis, to znas ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> On potrga sve drugo :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-15
<kaludjer> vecer
<kaludjer> turbo i mmike pozdravi botovima :)
<jelly> mah mah
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-16
<DomaMuffin> Kak sam ja sad robot? Da jesam, vec bi si pol delova zmenjal ! 
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-08
<dodobas> ytro
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-09
<JobMuffin> Hej der fellaz
<JobMuffin> Gledao sinoc goniese s sinom :) Njemu je film bio malo strasan :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-10
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> keramicar ce mi u jednom danu postaviti vise plocica nego u zadnja dva tjedna
<dodobas> yutro 
<sillyslux_> ivoks, stari dogovor o satnici je ponisten? novi je po m²?
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-12
<ivoks> sillyslux_ uvijek je bilo po kvadratu
<ivoks> Povećali smo vaše besplatno ograničenje podizanja gotovine na 5000 HRK mjesečno s prethodnih 6500 HRK! 
<ivoks> it is just me or... :)
<sillyslux_> LOL
<sillyslux_> aj bar nije bila povisica place
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-13
<sillyslux__> https://spaceflightnow.com/2020/06/13/falcon-9-starlink-8-mission-status-center/
<sillyslux__> T-minus 20 minutes
<sillyslux__> pocelo strimanje
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-14
<Mmike> no, da
